# Official K04-02x Information Thread



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread!*

Official K04 Upgrade Info
*K04 Variations*


K04-001
Direct bolt on to transverse motors using OE exhaust manifold and oil/coolant lines. Might be good for those k03 (not k03s) owners if you just need something easy to bolt up. * SO THIS MEANS DIRECT BOLT ON Golf/GTI/Jetta/Beetle* Will work for K03 and K03s but will yield little gains on the k03. Would be good for those with a dying k03/k03s and don't want BT.

K04-015
Direct bolt on for longitudinal motors using OE exhaust manifold and oil/coolant lines. *Means Direct bolt on to Passats/Audi*

K04-020,022,023
This turbo comes off of the 225hp Audi TT (or S3 or Seat Cupra R and some other European cars). Is not a direct bolt-on, needs more than just basic bolts and such. Don't need any engine mods, but would not hurt. See below for details on installing it one on a transverse vehicle (Transverse mean meaning mk4 G/G/J/B).
K04-025
Direct bolt on for the Audi S4. I believe it comes off of the RS4. More boost for the S4.

*Pictures*
K04-020 | K03s VS. K04-022 | K04-023 | Installation Pictures | Additional K04-02x pics | Exaust Manifolds | Engine bay shots/Setups | 
*  RequiredParts List for K04-02x Install on Transverse Motors*


K04-02X Turbo
Exhaust manifold, from Audi Mk1 TT 225hp motor
Exhaust up-pipe
Pro-Imports has an exhaust adapter so you can use your K03 down pipe on this k04 (THAT IS IF YOU CAN FIND ONE. I believe Pro Imports is out of business).
42 Draft Designs has a full down pipe to be used on this turbo. 42DD Link


Oil lines, from an Audi Mk1 TT 225hp motor or Aftermarket from PSI Concepts
Water/Coolant lines, from an Audi Mk1 TT 225hp motor or custom ones made from Pro-Imports
Upper Intercooler Pipe (Only needed if you have a stock SMIC or upgraded SMIC)
Lower Intercooler Pipe Reducer (Only needed if you have a SMIC.
Silicone Turbo Inlet Hose
3" Mass Air flow Housing, from an Audi Mk1 TT 225hp motor or VR6 motor. (Revo doesn't specify what sensor is used. GIAC Requires the TT sensor)
4bar FPR or Adjustable FPR is better
OEM TT at 4 bar, Genesis 380c or 415cc (recommended)
Hardware Kit (includes all nuts, bolts, gaskets and other things to install which can be purchased from Pro-Imports as a kit)
Factory PCV Hoses with brass adapters (Pro-Imports offers PCV relocation pieces)
Software - GIAC, Revo, and Unitronics have specific software for the k04-02x. Pro-Imports is the only Revo dealer with this software/specific file. APR Does not support -02x... only 001

Part Numbers the OEM+ upgrade (k04-02x)


*06A 253 033AJ* 225 TT exhaust manifold
*06A 145 704M* (or 06A 145 704Q) K04-020 Turbo
*06A 145 704P* K04-022
*06A 145 832L* Turbo outlet elbow 
*06A 121 081* Coolant Line
*06A 121 497 G 2 00* Coolant line (not sure if last 3 digits belong)
*06A 145778K*Oil Line
*06a 145 735J 3 00* Oil Line (not sure if last 3 digits belong)
*102-090-05* Exhaust Manifold Nut
*058-253-039-L* Block to Exhaust Manifold Gasket
*06A-253-039-H* Exhaust Manifold to Turbo Gasket
*06A-145-540-K* Turbo Mounting Bolts (Inverse Torx)
*8L9-253-115-A* Turbo to Downpipe Gasket
*06A-145-536-H* Turbo bracket (under turbo mounts to block)
*058-145-757-A* Oil Return Line to Oil Pan Gasket
Misc. other parts:

*06A-145-710-N* Diverter Valve
*06A-906-149* Injector O-rings
*N-907-678-01* Exhaust Manifold Stud (on block)
*06A-131-627-D* Pipe to Combi Valve (TT225 location)
*06A-131-825-K* Bracket for Combi Valve

Please check these part numbers and let me know if any aren't right.

*Dyno Charts*
Pro-Imports Kit:
user Beachball6 image 1, user Beachball6 image 1, user Beachball6 image 1
user 04VDubGLI
Unitronic Based:
Skoda Octavia 1.8T with K04-023 ,380cc inj ,TT225 maf housing ,TT225 exhaust manifold and Unitronic specific software
GIAC Based:
J-Tec on GIAC (Video) 
*Helpful Tips*


K04-023 EGT port size: M12 x 1.25mm (reference thread)
Audi TT injector flow rates
REVO MAF sensor clarification: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3334591
Oil Feed install tip: if you're using the stock oil feed line (or any line that is hard like that), BE SURE TO TIGHTEN THE SIDE ON THE MOTOR FIRST. If you tighten the turbo first, it will be really difficult to get the banjo bolt to go in straight. (reference post)
Oil line tips
K04-02x Turbo to Manifold Inserts
o Some people have said that there are small inserts that go into the turbo manifold and sometimes they come out when you try to unscrew the turbo off from the manifold. Well a guy named Trevor from PA decided to get some machined. It's a worth while investment to have if you are planing to drop your turbo. 
o More information about these inserts and purchasing these inserts can be found here:  K04 02x inserts 
  K04-02x install DIY by Jtec 
  Oil Return Line Issue. Steel pan vs Full Aluminum
 GIAC Software: has issues with cold starts and cold drivability with the Genesis 380cc injectors. The OEM TT225 injectors run correctly. This is coming from 2 people with 2001 AWW engines, so, at this time, we are unsure if the AWP is affected by this as well. The car will run with the Genesis injectors, it just has cold start and cold drivability issues. From Member eurojulien 318is: You can get k04-022 down pipes from this ebay'er http://myworld.ebay.com/ebaymotors/relentless_performance/. Not sure how it fits, but it's worth a shot for anybody looking.




*General links*


Vag-Com Block Listing
bmxp's Info Page
K04-02x Specific Forum/
Old K04-02x thread 80+ pages long - Still lots of good info
Fastest Trap so far reccorded on vortex
 Newer Fastest Trap on vortex - 1.9 60' with Eagle F1 GS-D3's

*FAQ*
1.)Is this a direct bolt on? What software? What MAF? What is required? What kind of hardware?
No, it is not a direct bolt on. There is a reason why there is a requirements list. Please refer to the list Click Here or Here) it contains just about everything needed and should answer most questions. As for software, b/c people can't read the list above. REVO, GIAC, Unitronics are the most popular software or "tune". APR does not make software for it. Anybody can lemmiwink any tune but it's not specifically made and is all up to the user to decide if they want to do that.
2.)Is the k04-001 and k04-2x the same? 
Refer to the official k04 web page: http://www31.brinkster.com/bmxp/K04-02x/Index.html . I don't have the technical aspects of the 2 turbos. I do believe the k04-02x has a thicker shaft vs the k04-001 and different hot and cold side impellers (mainly size and design)
3.) Why can't I use the 225 Audi TT (or simular ECU)?
It's never been tried but it's a completely different system. 
This post covers most of it: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...39551
4.) What kind of downpipe do I use? or Can I use my stock?
Yes and no. If you get the k04-20 adapter from Pro Imports (PI) then you can use the PI adapter to your stock k03 DP. 42dd Also makes a DP for this application, probably a better deal b/c it's a full DP. Also, the Pro Imports adapter is expensive and becoming hard to find, not playing favorites towards a company but like stated before, the 42DD would be the best option for most users that don't want to make one themselves. 
5.) What kind of power do you guys make? Is this kit worth it?
There are dyno's from miscellaneous types of setups Dynos. It is subjective to ask if this kit is worth it. To me it's a nice fun upgrade for those not willing to go all out with BT and new rods. You can have fun with this setup and is fun to drive. Will it make 28rs numbers no. Unless you have a fully built engine. This setup is very reliable (I've had this kit since May-16-2006). It is up to the end user wither or not they want to spend money on this or go all out. This kit has potential. Somebody is yet to find it.
6.)What type of IC can I use? What IC do k04-02x users use?
You can use really any kind of IC. Most 02x users use a FMIC. If you are using a SMIC (stock or aftermarket in the stock location) you will have to modify your upper IC pipe (if you are using wanting to use the stock pipe) the charge pipe from PI is recommended and get some kind of heat wrap because it will cross the exhaust manifold and DP. In addition, if you are using the stock upper IC pipe it will have to be extended at the bottom portion to reach the SMIC/IC. A pic is on Page 49.
As far as a FMIC it would be a better recommendation. If you are using a eurojet or greddy or "greddy style" I would recommend a new silicone for the turbo to upper IC pipe. I used a 45* silicone reducer (I believe 2.25 to 2") to make it sit better or you can reweld the upper pipe. And yes IC are cool especially FMIC's 







But as far as FMIC fitments goes my greddy pushes down on the TIP. Seems to be normal unless you modified yours. More or less you will have to modify your setting to make it work. There is no solid answer. I do hear PI cuts there and makes it fit, no real answer on that. Also, I do believe PI uses the 225 TT combi vlave to make more room for the TIP to fit, I think they rotate it forward. *Also I do believe PI is the only company that makes a upper IC/charge pipe for this turbo.
7.) What type of Inlet pipe can I (or do I) use? Stock/Aftermarket? Fitment issues? General Inlet Question?
You can use either stock (Audi TT) or aftermarket (Stock k03/k03s will not work). Samco, Forge, vinair/ebay versions all work fine. Stock works well too but why not get an aftemarket that flows better and won't collapse on you. There have been some speculation on the little nipple near the top of the TIP. I do believe it is for the PCV/ Emissions purposes. As in the AWD (aww too? I believe) Don't have that nipple before the maf, but the AWP does. I have an AWP and I removed that whole line. I goes the to the brake booster. I have an ABD manifold and I had to remove it and have not had any issues.
8.) What is the difference between k04-020, 022, 023...?
Nothing really as far as I know and from what I have read. The difference is how the wastgate is placed. 020 and 022 are fairly similar and the 023 is quite different. Look at the different k04-02x pics above. BUT one thing to note is that the k04-023 has a EGT port in the housing. Other than that.... I think that's it.
9.) Do I need to build up the engine?
No, not really... but wouldn't hurt the engine to do so. Most people put the K04 in and it runs fine. Just be careful of early torque spikes, as that is the main reason why rods go out on stock cars. There have only been a handful of people who have built up the engine. But at that point they are (or should) just go to a real big turbo.
If you got some thing to add PLEASE IM me. So I can add it to make it easier for all of us to access.



_Modified by bmxp at 3:51 PM 12-12-2009_


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

The original thread will be dearly missed. Maybe this one will go better







. I need to post something so I can start watching it... so I'll say...
Someone needs to max out their k04-02x and show what this turbo can really do!


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*

*K04-20 DIY install*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3562254


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Lol dub maybe you should just max yours out..ya know boost it..spray it..all kinds of stuff lol u let us know lmao and then well just use your experiment as a guide on what to..and what not..to do lol.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (stevec1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevec1.8t* »_Lol dub maybe you should just max yours out..ya know boost it..spray it..all kinds of stuff lol u let us know lmao and then well just use your experiment as a guide on what to..and what not..to do lol.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Now accepting donations







. If I had all of the money I'd need I'd do it in a second. I do have some plans in regards to pushing it a little harder, but it's going to be rather long term given my fiscal situation.


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

yea that Fiscal situeation usually does it for ya lmao..its doin it for me as well.. Ya kno the more ppl i talk 2 say K04 is a waste but i dont really think it is.. its better then the K03s withouta doubt..does it spool as fast(er)? and also if i did rods and pistons for the hell of it would it matter ? what kinda boost levels do i run with this K04 with a GIAC program? i spike 20lbs now with there 93X+


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (stevec1.8t)*

When people say the k04 is a waste of money they usually refer to the k04-001 not the k04-20. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

Whats the difference between all the K04's?


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (NorthernGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NorthernGTI* »_Whats the difference between all the K04's?

K04-20, 22, 23 are the biggest ones out of the ko4-001, and k04-015. K04-2x series turbos come on the AUDI TT 225, SEAT LEON CUPRA R, AND AUDI S3. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*

Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't REVO come in here and state their car was tuned for the VR6 MAF not the 1.8 sensor+vr housing. I'm not debating which one works better just stating I'm pretty sure that is what they said.


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't REVO come in here and state their car was tuned for the VR6 MAF not the 1.8 sensor+vr housing. I'm not debating which one works better just stating I'm pretty sure that is what they said. 

Yes Chris from REVO came into the other thread and said it was tuned for a VR6 maf and sensor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pro Imports themselves came in the thread and said this:
"When we performed the original development work with the Revo Engineers on the Stage 3 file for the Equalizer Kit, we used the VR6 MAF housing and sensor. This is the sensor & housing we have always used and sold as part of our Equalizer Turbo Kit. 
Our mission is to provide the best customer support for our customers. We are available to all of our customers at 301-881-4905.
Customers that have purchased our Equalizer Turbo Kit and are having any issues may get additional technical support via the direct Equalizer Technical Support phone # at 240-477-2122 or via e-mail to [email protected]"
-Pro-Imports



_Modified by 01gtiaww at 6:23 PM 2-11-2008_


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

My car runs like poop on a VR6 MAF sensor. However, this has been discussed 1000 times. Truth be told, Revo says 1.8T sensor, PI says VR6 MAF sensor and you can even get different answers from both depending on the day. FWIW, my car is correcting fueling by removing it w/a VR6 MAF sensor and adding it w/a 1.8T. The only difference is w/a VR6 MAF sensor the car has no partial and seems heavier. But that's my car.


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

and this is what chris from REVo had to say about the VR6 hosuing and sensor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hey guys, sorry that there has been so much confusion on this. I have spoken with Pro-Imports this morning and they have said their cars were tuned with the VR6 MAF sensor and housing. This is specific to their kit and apparently was done by them and our engineers. We did not have information on this at our support office.
So PI k04-020 kit VR6 sensor and housing
Othe REVO stage III files are to use your stock 1.8t sensor and VR6 housing.
At this time if you are having any problems or issues please report them to Pro-Imports as they have the most experience with the kit. They will in turn come to us with anything that must be changed."


----------



## Boosted96GSX (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*

For those Unitronic Users, their software calls for a 1.8T maf sensor, and a TT or VR6 maf housing.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Oh yeah... to anyone who may be interested, I'm going to be selling TT225 injectors and a VR6 MAF housing pretty soon. Definitely the injectors, most likely the MAF housing. I also may sell a 4bar FPR, but I'm not certain about that yet (I think I'm going to an adjustable FPR).


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

this threads kinda sadd...lol wheres alll the love?


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (stevec1.8t)*

I would start posting stuff for my new setup, if I actually got it installed. but I am too lazy


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (stevec1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevec1.8t* »_this threads kinda sadd...lol wheres alll the love?

This new thread is for all you new k04-20 guys. Us k04-20 vets gave 80+ pages of love already. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20vTurboTT (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (stevec1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevec1.8t* »_this threads kinda sadd...lol wheres alll the love?

All my K04-02x love went to a buddy of mine who bought my turbo kit








I'm sad to say this end of the K04 road for me, however fear not, I shall visit often and shed words of wisdom for anyone insterested


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01gtiaww* »_
This new thread is for all you new k04-20 guys. Us k04-20 vets gave 80+ pages of love already. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Honestly, that's kind of the truth. I don't know that I have much to contribute at this point. I have plenty of plans for my setup... but they're long term and I don't know that I'll do more than explain the changes and maybe post a dyno. There needs to be some new people posting logs and sharing info. I'll happily input my .02, but I think I'm about done actively trying to forward the k04-02x community with my car's logs and setup info. They're all on the official dyno thread now so I don't really need to explain them much more I guess.
I'll continue to poke my head in and anyone who has any questions please feel free to contact me, but I think almost everything that anyone is thinking of has been discussed by now.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

For anyone trying to put one of these kits together...
I currently have a 3" MAF housing (shaved down ridge so it'll slide into a CAI as well as stock airbox) for sale (could get a VR MAF sensor for it as well as I have one that I use for logging), 4bar FPR (~12k, I'm switching to adjustable), and 4 x Audi TT225 injectors (extra set w/~7k on them). Hit me up via PM if anyone needs any of the following for their setup.


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

i also have a full k0420 kit for sale


----------



## Boosted96GSX (May 29, 2007)

I need a K040 Turbo to K03 Downpipe adapter if anyone on her has one lying around.


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (Boosted96GSX)*

I highly doubt someone will have a k04-20 uppipe laying around. I had one but sold it for 100 bucks. You're going to have to buy one from Pro IMports, 42DD or get one from an audi tt 225 and modify it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

Just like Golf/Jetta inlet pipes, TT225's have 2 different pipes (probably for the same reason, an extra port). If you have a more recent TIP for your G/J (AWP for instance), do you need the newer one from the TT225?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chemhalo* »_Just like Golf/Jetta inlet pipes, TT225's have 2 different pipes (probably for the same reason, an extra port). If you have a more recent TIP for your G/J (AWP for instance), do you need the newer one from the TT225?

Nah, you can block off the one port anyhow. I did. No big deal at all.


----------



## Boosted96GSX (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01gtiaww* »_I highly doubt someone will have a k04-20 uppipe laying around. I had one but sold it for 100 bucks. You're going to have to buy one from Pro IMports, 42DD or get one from an audi tt 225 and modify it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, I have had no luck in finding this part. I tried calling everywhere and cannot find it. All of them come in a kit only, or not at all. If anyone knows for "SURE" where I can get one, PLEASE let me know.


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

pi sells just the up-pipe, if you called them and they said no, then it sounds like they wised up


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (bmxp)*

*please read*
Please keep this thread to the discussion of this turbo upgrade and not random chit chat. Also as new/more info is avaliable please make sure that it gets added to the first post so that as the number of pages in the thread climbs finding information is not an issue. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (Boostin20v)*

I don't know which of the two pics below is the more accurate information regarding the dimensions of the k04-2x series turbos. If anyone has a k04-2x series turbo they can measure and verify which is correct i would appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

IIRC the inlet is almost exactly 1.75" and that would sort of suggest the inducer is ~44mm? Then the turbo outlet is ~2" or 49mm IIRC.


----------



## 20AE-2306 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

I asked Pat at Forge Motorsport a few things about their outlet hose as I was trying to figure out why I needed it over a standard 90º elbow. Here's what I asked:

_Quote, originally posted by *Ben Harper* »_I am interested in a few different silicone hoses and would like to ask a few questions. First, I am looking for a hose with the same dimensions as:
http://www.forgemotorsport.com...225TH
But I am not about to pay $90 for it. I don't really see what the difference is between that hose and your reducing coupler:
http://www.forgemotorsport.com...63-51
The dimensions are simple but I don't know how long your legs are for the reducing elbows. It says 100mm from 13-57mm and 125mm from 60mm up - but my hose (63mm on one leg, 51mm on the other) would fall right in between those numbers. So would one leg be 100mm and the other be 125mm?

Pat wrote this in response...

_Quote, originally posted by *Patrick Robles* »_There are several differences between the two hoses, firstly but least important are the sizes and a slight difference in angle. The TT specific hose is ~65mm on one end and ~54 on the other, the 63-51 could work but it would be a stretch, literally. But more importantly the TT hose is floro-lined and Nomex impregnated, this is necessary for the heat and the amount of oil that the hose will see. The production cost on the 225 hose is 5 times greater than the normal reducing elbow. Unfortunately due to the conditions being outside of the acceptable operating ranges of traditional silicon we cannot honour any warranty claims on a standard reducer used in that application.

The reducing elbows will have a leg length on both side appropriate for the larger of the two ID dimensions. So in the case of this hose 125mm on each end. This will make the standard hose a good bit longer on the small end as compared to the TT turbo hose.











_Modified by 20AE-2306 at 10:57 PM 2-18-2008_


----------



## 20AE-2306 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: (20AE-2306)*

Part numbers for required gaskets and nuts+bolts:
102-090-05	Exhaust Manifold Nut
058-253-039-L	Block to Exhaust Manifold Gasket
06A-253-039-H	Exhaust Manifold to Turbo Gasket
06A-145-540-K	Turbo Mounting Bolts (Inverse Torx)
8L9-253-115-A	Turbo to Downpipe Gasket
06A-145-536-H	Turbo bracket (under turbo mounts to block)
058-145-757-A	Oil Return Line to Oil Pan Gasket
Misc. other parts:
06A-145-710-N	Diverter Valve
06A-906-149	Injector O-rings
N-907-678-01	Exhaust Manifold Stud (on block)
06A-131-627-D	Pipe to Combi Valve (TT225 location)
06A-131-825-K	Bracket for Combi Valve
Please check these and let me know if any aren't right. This was the list I used when I first ordered the kit.









_Modified by 20AE-2306 at 11:22 PM 2-18-2008_


_Modified by 20AE-2306 at 11:33 PM 2-18-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2007)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (bmxp)*

nice information tp know. do you know what's the vw part number for the k04-001


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_nice information tp know. do you know what's the vw part number for the k04-001

This is a k04-20 thread not a k04-001 thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (20AE-2306)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20AE-2306* »_I asked Pat at Forge Motorsport a few things about their outlet hose as I was trying to figure out why I needed it over a standard 90º elbow. Here's what I asked:
_Modified by 20AE-2306 at 10:57 PM 2-18-2008_

You can use a right sized 90 degree silicone elbow. I bought like 5 for the price of one Forge one. The fit was perfect. I bought them from silicone intakes. The silicone is great quality and much harder and stronger than the OEM crap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*

The forge is a probably the best way to go, its cheaper than the OEM piece even.
I've never heard of an OEM outlet failing though. It might not be quite as strong, but it does seem like a durable piece. I bought a used one in the classifieds.


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*

Here are some pictures of the k04-20 for the thread.


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*

Exhaust Manifolds some have used on the k04-2x series turbos.
*DNP*
















*RTS*
















*RTS 2*
















*OEM*


















_Modified by 01gtiaww at 9:58 AM 2-19-2008_


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

The thread names needs changed - unless we are supposed to be a k04 info thread. This is a k04-02x info thread. I would love to yell about someone asking about a k04-001, but really I blame the title. Can we please change it?


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Wow how did that 88 page long thread get locked? thats bs








Anyways i was wondering to all you other ko4-20 swap guys out there, what silicone inlet pipe are you running? and how do you get it to fit? i had issues installing the stock one with my FMIC pipes blocking where my filter went. any help would be great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (J-tec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-tec* »_Wow how did that 88 page long thread get locked? thats bs








Anyways i was wondering to all you other ko4-20 swap guys out there, what silicone inlet pipe are you running? and how do you get it to fit? i had issues installing the stock one with my FMIC pipes blocking where my filter went. any help would be great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Any AUDI TT 225 TIP will work. If you use a newer model TIP for the newer model mk4 tt 225's, they come with an extra hole you need to plug up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*

As far as the turbo elbow hose that goes into intercooler piping, i use a silicone reducer 90 degree bend 2.5 inch to 2.0 inch from silicone intakes.com. I have included the link and a picture. It cost 19.99 and works better than the FORGE and OEM one. I have the OEM one, the FORGE one, and the 19.99 elbow from siliconintakes and the one that has worked the best for me is the 19.99 one. WHy spend 80.00 buck or 1XX.00 for an OEM one when you can get one for 19.99 made of quality silicone. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.siliconeintakes.com...1ded7
High quality 3-ply or 4-ply fabric reinforced silicone
Installer can cut silicone parts down to fit with a razor
Heat tolerance: -40° to 392° Fahrenheit
Burst Pressure: 200 PSI
Working Pressure: 50 PSI
Wall Size: 4 mm - 5 mm











_Modified by 01gtiaww at 1:27 PM 2-19-2008_


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01gtiaww* »_Any AUDI TT 225 TIP will work. If you use a newer model TIP for the newer model mk4 tt 225's, they come with an extra hole you need to plug up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

do you have a FMIC running with yours? and with the newer TIP's, you're saying theres an extra hole that i dont need? or that i do?


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (J-tec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-tec* »_
do you have a FMIC running with yours? and with the newer TIP's, you're saying theres an extra hole that i dont need? or that i do?

I plugged it up. I did not need it, but then again I have all those useless vacuum metal tubes that run along the drivers side of the block removed. I have a tyrol sport USMIC but im sure those who have FMIC can chime in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*

Questions have been added to the FAQ. Part numbers have been added to the FAQ. If I sent you an IM please follow my directions. I really would like to keep this as clean as possible.
Thread title has been noted. IM has been sent to a mod. I don't have that authority to change it.
80 page + thread got locked because there was no order to how this stuff was put in. Seeing how I"m on vortex either at school or home every once in a while I can update the 1st page.
J-Tec I belive I have added your question to the FAQ and answer it myself. Your FMIC question is also answerd on the FAQ number 6 and 7


_Modified by bmxp at 3:34 PM 2-19-2008_


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (bmxp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxp* »_
J-Tec I belive I have added your question to the FAQ and answer it myself. Your FMIC question is also answerd on the FAQ number 6 and 7

_Modified by bmxp at 3:34 PM 2-19-2008_

Ya those seem to be pretty ideal, the only thing is that i still dont know how'd i be able to fit a silicone one in there, maybe use some more 45 degree and or maybe 90 degree silicone hose with my intercooler pipes?
what do you think? heres what it looks like


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*

*Picture of the basic hardware needed to install a k04-02x series turbo.*


----------



## 20vTurboTT (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*

^ That was my K04-023 setup before it went into my car








The only thing missing from the picture is the custom oil feed line I used (it hadn't arrived yet when that picture was taken)


----------



## 20AE-2306 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: (J-tec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-tec* »_Wow how did that 88 page long thread get locked? thats bs








Anyways i was wondering to all you other ko4-20 swap guys out there, what silicone inlet pipe are you running? and how do you get it to fit? i had issues installing the stock one with my FMIC pipes blocking where my filter went. any help would be great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

They all fit *except the APR TIP*. I bought an APR TIP and it was too short to reach from the turbo inlet to the MAF and because it had wire reinforced walls, it rubbed on the combi-valve enough for a hole to form. In a TT225, the airbox is slightly closer to the turbo.
Just get a Forge/Samco/etc. version.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

So... no one runs Uni yet? Who will be the first to come into this thread w/some info regarding it?! This hasn't moved in a while, so I felt the need to bump it. Anyone see the EuroTuner love?


----------



## Boosted96GSX (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

You talking about Unitronic? I run it now, on my K03, and will more than likely run it on my k04 if I decide to put it in. I will definitly post back when I do...
Unitronic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lax1492 (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: (Boosted96GSX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted96GSX* »_You talking about Unitronic? I run it now, on my K03, and will more than likely run it on my k04 if I decide to put it in. I will definitly post back when I do...
Unitronic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hes talking about if anyone is running it with a k04-20 right now not a k03.


----------



## Boosted96GSX (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (lax1492)*

Thanks for clearing that up for me.







My question was the software, not the turbo its running with. That's why I said I will be running that paired set-up probably soon and I will post back in with results.


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

Speaking of odd K04 software setups. Any APR variants out there? I will attempt my swap with 380's stock fpr and APR 93. Tune it from there, if it doesnt work try a 4 bar fpr and give it another shot... if all else fails, sell the ecu and get something else. but anyone have any luck geting a decent tune out of a ko3s tune with lemmiwinks or v-tune help?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (kkkustom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kkkustom* »_Speaking of odd K04 software setups. Any APR variants out there? I will attempt my swap with 380's stock fpr and APR 93. Tune it from there, if it doesnt work try a 4 bar fpr and give it another shot... if all else fails, sell the ecu and get something else. but anyone have any luck geting a decent tune out of a ko3s tune with lemmiwinks or v-tune help?


It's worked on bigger setups, I'm sure you could tweak it enough to try to get it running well. Also, Revo's SW calls for 380s @ 4bar - well, more specifically the 364s @ 4bar or like 380s @ 3.5-4bar depending on your car.


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

who wants to see a k0420 16v mk2 on sem?????


----------



## VW2nut4 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (bmxp)*

just posting to watch it


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

NIce! My photos are being used here! heeh
Another picture, to show the size difference between the K03 and the K04-023


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

I'm not sure if this is correct or not... but it seems as though my car is somewhere around 220-230g/s corrected (i.e. 1.8T MAF reads low in VR housing). If that's correct then my car is making and equiv of like 28-29lb/min? Anyone know what the comp wheel does?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Ah... bump for new info from me







.
Unitronic... FTW! There will finally be some info regarding dynos and such for Uni as soon as I can get some $$ together. I'll take donations. I'm trying to find some affordable way to dyno both my Revo setup now and the Uni setup to give K04-02Xer's some solid information.
Logs will come soon and a full review.


----------



## Bojje (Jul 31, 2007)

Here's the deal - I'm aiming for 210-220 whp in my Golf Mk2 1,8T. I have the stock k03 (not the S) 150 hp. I was thinking of buying a k04-001, FMIC, 3" dp and exhaust, maybe later an aftermarket intake. Would I hit somewhere near 220 whp? I'd go for the k04-02X but I need different injectors, S3 or TT exhaust manifold, 3" maf sensor and maf housing, FPR and oil feed lines and I haven't got the money to buy all these things now...
What do you guys think? If I could get somewhere near 220 whp with the k04-001 with my listed mods above I'd be happy. Heck everything above 200 whp is enough for me in the Mk2.
What's the hp difference between a chipped k03 and a k04-001?


_Modified by Bojje at 5:07 PM 3-17-2008_


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

any progress on porting the exhaust manifold?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_any progress on porting the exhaust manifold?

I'm not sure if that was directed at me?
I'm not planning on porting the exhaust manifold - well, I may port it and then sell it. I'm going tubular. Unless maybe you meant the porting of the turbine housing? I'm probably going to work on that whenever I do the new manifold as well - since I don't want to take the turbo on and off too much more than needed. Also, I'm going to dyno before I start doing any of those things so that I can put down numbers that anyone should hypothetically be able to make.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
I'm not sure if that was directed at me?
I'm not planning on porting the exhaust manifold - well, I may port it and then sell it. I'm going tubular. Unless maybe you meant the porting of the turbine housing? I'm probably going to work on that whenever I do the new manifold as well - since I don't want to take the turbo on and off too much more than needed. Also, I'm going to dyno before I start doing any of those things so that I can put down numbers that anyone should hypothetically be able to make.

Yes, I know you were toying with the idea of doing it. I keep thinking about it the more I look at the pea size passage on the cold side. I'm thinking about giving the exhaust manifold a go but I'm afraid of messing up the exhaust flow, but then again it is a turbo...could I really do anything detrimental to mess up the exhaust pulses? I'm was planning on going crazy on it but widening some of the choke points that are accesible.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_
Yes, I know you were toying with the idea of doing it. I keep thinking about it the more I look at the pea size passage on the cold side. I'm thinking about giving the exhaust manifold a go but I'm afraid of messing up the exhaust flow, but then again it is a turbo...could I really do anything detrimental to mess up the exhaust pulses? I'm was planning on going crazy on it but widening some of the choke points that are accesible.

Yeah, I'm going to do it for sure, it's just a matter of planning it out to be the most "logical" time. Honestly, it'd be pretty hard to make anything on the exhaust manifold flow worse.







They're rough and narrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif The pulses are sort of indifferent at this point. The manifold is no where near equal length, so the pulses are off anyhow. I mean, an equal length would ideally go a long way I think. But, in the turbine housing you could probably screw up some things depending on how far you wanted to take everything. I intend to do a pretty large amount of porting so that the turbo can flow better up top, but most of it is coming out of the wastegate and turbine inlet area. I have some other theories on what can be done in there, but I'm not sure about them yet... Obviously porting and polishing post wheel will help some to keep exhaust gases moving out of there as fast as possible, but I have a 3" TBE already, so I doubt there's much to be had there.


----------



## 1.8 Neckbreaka (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

I'm going to miss our official thread


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (1.8 Neckbreaka)*

ballin that dnp mani looks nice!


----------



## 1.8tHOBBS (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

I just got this turbo and setup from rai motorsports in maryland with the uni chip and man does this little turbo pull hard. pushing around 26 psi


----------



## Bojje (Jul 31, 2007)

Is there any possibility to hit 200 + whp with a k04-001 on stock injectors (150 hp 1,8T) and stock maf sensor/housing?


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (Bojje)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bojje* »_Is there any possibility to hit 200 + whp with a k04-001 on stock injectors (150 hp 1,8T) and stock maf sensor/housing?

Yes! Depends on what the Software calls for. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Bojje)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bojje* »_Is there any possibility to hit 200 + whp with a k04-001 on stock injectors (150 hp 1,8T) and stock maf sensor/housing?


WRONG TURBO. K04-02x != K04-001.


----------



## sgti (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re:*

One question that has prob come up before, but i cannot seem to find..
Can the oil and water feed lines / returns from the k03s be used with the k04?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Re: (sgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgti* »_One question that has prob come up before, but i cannot seem to find..
Can the oil and water feed lines / returns from the k03s be used with the k04?


Uh... I think it's possible, but based on the position of the turbo is significantly different, so I'm not sure whether or not they'll reach. It's definitely been discussed, but I have no idea what the outcome was. I have all OEM TT225 lines... well, that's sort of a lie because I customized the coolant feed and oil return a little bit, but they're still primarily OEM lines.


----------



## 1.8tHOBBS (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: Re: (04VDubGLI)*

04VDubGLI have you gotten a chip yet


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: (sgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgti* »_One question that has prob come up before, but i cannot seem to find..
Can the oil and water feed lines / returns from the k03s be used with the k04?


No, you cannot use then if you are using a K04-02X.
I modified the water line, and bought the TT225 oil line.


----------



## sgti (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Re: (HidRo)*

What modification did you make to the water line to make it fit / work?
Any suggestion where i can get the oil line from? I asked my audi dealer and they quoted me £85 ($170)
Am i correct in saying the oil return and water return from the k03s can be used?
Scott


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: (sgti)*

They can, but it is not worth it. I can bet you that you will be spending more time to get it to work. Try ebay or a wrecking yard of some sorts or even on here... Or try to make your own or order the pro-imports ones.


----------



## sgti (Mar 7, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWD2V
is this what i need??


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (sgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgti* »_http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWD2V
is this what i need??


Those are for an oil cooler, not for an oil feed or oil return. If there is some possibility that they are the correct length and fittings then I guess maybe you could try them, but I don't know.


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

2 days to go! Sunday we are swapping my K04-022 in. My setup will be built with all the normal stuff + some new goodies:
Silicone TIP
The new 42DD downpipe with test pipe.
Magnaflow 5X8 center in center out directly after the DP with a turndown just after the exhaust crossmember.

This will be in addition to APR93 Stage1 tune (see how well I can tune on top of this), EuroCustoms FMIC, ECS CAI, Bailey DV.
Once it is up and running, turboXS ball/spring + Bleeder MBC, Devils Own Stage 1 water meth injection ( set to inject at 3/4 throttle via micro switch on the throttle body).
If the APR wont cut it, selling ECU and going Unitronics.
And last but not least.... if my wife doesnt kill me by then.... IE drop in rods and bearings... keeping stock pistons/rings as compression is perfect across all 4.


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

Well we had some issues.... The oil feed line is a major pain in the butt... so that set us back some time last night... Turbo to manifold bolts were wronge so they will be in on wed.
Right now the turbo is mounted (with temp bolts) and all the lines are where they are suposed to go and snug. BUT the oil return line doesnt work... at all. The stock one has the right bend at the old pan but the overall lenght is way too short. The Audi TT one is long enough and will work but the oil pan flange is clocked totally wronge. I looked in the pics that J-Tec did and my oilpan is totally different. I have the hybrid one, which I guess is the problem.
I thought about taking the flange off and clocking it correctly but the bend away from the motor is off and will need to be bent farther away from the block.
My question is this. The Bottom black pipe off the oil pan on the stock line would work fine, and the top will of work but I need to lenghten the flex line in the middle. I have never made oil/coolant lines like this, anyone got any ideas or how to extend the flex section?


----------



## rogerius (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (kkkustom)*

I have never made oil/coolant lines like this, anyone got any ideas or how to extend the flex section?
===============================================
simple: see how many inches you would like your line to be longer.Go to a hydraulic workshop for heavy equipment and ask them to peel of the original flex line from the 2 hard ends and to press on a longer one teflon lined.10$ about for 1 meter.


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

I cut both flanges&hardlines right at the coupler for the stock braided. I am dropping them off at a local race shop, they are pressing on braided for me. I bolted the flanges in the oli pan and the coil and cut and bent a piece of 1/2" bendable copper pipe to length. Ill take pics of the finish product tomorrow when I get it back.

Another set back.. my hot side stock charge pipe is 2"dia, and the TT red 90 deg boot goes from 2 inch to 3.. so that wont work. not I need a 90deg 2" silicone and a 2" straight silicon cuppler to make that work.


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

and the new K04 thread builds slowly.. i love it haha. i always tell my self im gunna go Stage 3+ but thats just me talkin shi* lol i cant afford that and the labor.. so K04 is where im at for now.. i love it in here though..
on a k04-02x with rods and pistons.. how hard can u push the turbo? and is it even worth it?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (kkkustom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kkkustom* »_I cut both flanges&hardlines right at the coupler for the stock braided. I am dropping them off at a local race shop, they are pressing on braided for me. I bolted the flanges in the oli pan and the coil and cut and bent a piece of 1/2" bendable copper pipe to length. Ill take pics of the finish product tomorrow when I get it back.

Another set back.. my hot side stock charge pipe is 2"dia, and the TT red 90 deg boot goes from 2 inch to 3.. so that wont work. not I need a 90deg 2" silicone and a 2" straight silicon cuppler to make that work.


The TT one goes from 2-2.5" Though it's actually probably more like 2.25-2.75" ish. I'm running the a 2" elbow and I had to do some shoving to get it on there and I also had to 45 both of the entrances.
If you need some t-bolts to fit that drop me a PM. I have a set or two lying around still... they were really hard to find for some reason.


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

anything on my post? DUB what u think u can help me ?


----------



## lax1492 (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: (stevec1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevec1.8t* »_
on a k04-02x with rods and pistons.. how hard can u push the turbo? and is it even worth it?

its a "small big turbo" my 2 cents says its not worth it to get rods and pistons. Nothing is going to bend with lets say as an example 300 hp/ 300tq


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (lax1492)*

how much power do our cars lose to the wheels ..off topic i know kinda but im curiosu if i have a K04 tuned very well and Good supporting mods.. say i have 245WHP and idk 300WTQ .. what is that at the crank?


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

I ordered a 2" 90 deg elbow, 2" straight and a stainless coupler and t-bolt clamps from SiliconIntakes.com for like $50 Shipped will be here friday. That will fix that issue until I make a new charge pipe the right way.
I went to a hydrolic hose shop, that was reccomended to me by a few hot rod guys. They brazed on 2, 3/4" barbs onto the hardlines and added 14 inches of 300PSI hydrolic line... so that will work great for the oil return line. 
To answer Stevec.1.8t's rod + K04-2xquestion... There are only 1 or 2 cases of busted rods that I remember from reading all 90 pages from the last thread. 300whp is about the breaking point as found out by some GT28 and GT2871 guys here. Next project down the road will be drop in IE rods and maxing out this turbo. I know this turbo is used in s4's and older porsche 944 guys and they make some really good power, more so that we have seen here I want to say.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (kkkustom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kkkustom* »_I ordered a 2" 90 deg elbow, 2" straight and a stainless coupler and t-bolt clamps from SiliconIntakes.com for like $50 Shipped will be here friday. That will fix that issue until I make a new charge pipe the right way.
I went to a hydrolic hose shop, that was reccomended to me by a few hot rod guys. They brazed on 2, 3/4" barbs onto the hardlines and added 14 inches of 300PSI hydrolic line... so that will work great for the oil return line. 
To answer Stevec.1.8t's rod + K04-2xquestion... There are only 1 or 2 cases of busted rods that I remember from reading all 90 pages from the last thread. 300whp is about the breaking point as found out by some GT28 and GT2871 guys here. Next project down the road will be drop in IE rods and maxing out this turbo. I know this turbo is used in s4's and older porsche 944 guys and they make some really good power, more so that we have seen here I want to say.


In response to both this post and Stevec's....
I entirely intend to max this turbo out. I have to be honest, money is keeping me from doing it right now as I need to get at least $100-$120 together so I can dyno the Revo k04-02x vs. Unitronic before starting into any of the new projects. Then I have to spend some labor to get some more things done as well. Without giving away too much, the first part of me going to my next setup was getting rid of Revo beacuse I needed to get a better AFR and get rid of a few things







(AKA Uni is tuned for a 1.8T maf sensor and runs correctly and Revo wasn't willing to do any deletes for k04 sw). Anyhow, I'll share my results as they occur. This turbo should be able to make 240-250whp/270-280wtq for just about anyone best I can tell thus far. We'll see soon. I have an extra mod or two (ABD intake manifold + Forge WGA), but my dynos will be representative of someone running Revo and Uni as they were written. If anyone wants to see numbers from dynos I'll happily give you my paypal address and take your money as a donation towards my dyno fund







. 
Also, kkkustom, these turbos on an s4/944 are completely different beasts. You're only pushing ~1.35l through the turbine wheel/housing as opposed to 1.8l. Therefore you can run them at 20psi+ forever pretty much. The limiting factor then becomes the compressor wheel, but that's no problem as you can get a hybrid k04 and have a better comp wheel and make even more. The issue with this turbo right now on a 1.8l is the turbine wheel + housing - which is entirely different than a 944 or s4. I have my own plans for all of that once I get past dynoing what I have now. I'm going to do it as I get money, so who knows when that'll be - unless people start buying all of the parts I have for sale or donating me money it'll be a while. I'll share someday though.


----------



## vr6legion (Nov 13, 2007)

any one know if the k04 in the 225 TT can be swaped into a a4 1.8t? or is the housing diffrent then the standered k04


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*

anyone know how I can get ahold of the stock TT225 diverter hose for the K04 setup? I have been using the stock K03s diverter line, but because of its location it is kinked and looks like crap. Can I get it anywhere else besides the dealer? Thanks


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (jettasmooth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettasmooth* »_anyone know how I can get ahold of the stock TT225 diverter hose for the K04 setup? I have been using the stock K03s diverter line, but because of its location it is kinked and looks like crap. Can I get it anywhere else besides the dealer? Thanks

Any right sized vacuum hose from a parts store should work just fine and alot cheaper. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01gtiaww* »_
Any right sized vacuum hose from a parts store should work just fine and alot cheaper. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah but it doesn't have the 90 deg. bend to hug the stock charge pipe. The stock TT charge pipe has a little bracket to hold the line in place. Without an engine cover, it will look like butt.
see:








PS: I still have alot of engine bay cleanup to do.....


_Modified by jettasmooth at 11:19 AM 3-26-2008_


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (jettasmooth)*

SO cut it in half keeping the 90 degree bend and use a vacuum connector to connect a piece of hose so it won't be kinked. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

kinda off topic but not becasue it is in refrence to the odd shapped DV line, and I brought up the heater core hoses as well... Anyone have any good ways to form or mold a nice kinkless bend into standard straight section of vac or coolant hose?


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (kkkustom)*

Do you mean you have a bend in a line and you want to un-kink it? If that is the case, when I have kinks, I use hose clamps. I wrap a hose clamp around where it is kinked and tighten till the kink rounds out to the size of the hose clamp. Works prettty good actually.


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Re: (sgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgti* »_One question that has prob come up before, but i cannot seem to find..
Can the oil and water feed lines / returns from the k03s be used with the k04?


The stock oil feed is a big no way. Stock oil return is a sorta no way. Stock coolant feed no way and the stock coolant return you use half of. your stock comming off the coolant globe and half of the audi TT piece off the turbo and join them with new straight 3/8" coolant line.
Stock Oil return i said sorta no way... becasue first off it is about 3 inches too short. I cut the braided section out, on the oil pan side and the turbo side right at the crimp connection. That left me with about 3 inches of straight hard line for each flange for a hydrolic hose shop to braze on 2 brass 3/4" fittings and press on a section about 13" long worth of hydrolic hose. I can add pics tomorrow of the finished product. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01gtiaww* »_Do you mean you have a bend in a line and you want to un-kink it? If that is the case, when I have kinks, I use hose clamps. I wrap a hose clamp around where it is kinked and tighten till the kink rounds out to the size of the hose clamp. Works prettty good actually.
 You and I are on the same page... I just did that today to take a small kink out of my "custom" oil return line... works perfectly just as you discribed!
BUT, no i was talking about some super high tech way of taking a section of straight line, and maybe heating up and making a custom bend in it then allowing it to cool and hold that shape. I thought about filling with sand then bending it as to keep it from kinking... but didnt put any ideas iinto actions!


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (kkkustom)*

Alrighty I am up and running. Took it for a whip around the block and I am very impressed so far with only 10psi BTW. 
BUT...
The lower radiator hose that goes form the bottom of the radiator by the pet-**** over to the passenger side under the intake manifold is ice cold... yet my temp gauge is right in the middle, and VAG shows my coolant temp at 87deg C... The top hose is warm like normal. Also if I squeeze each hose the overflow rises and you can hear water moving.
PS I just got my water pump replaced less than 1000 miles ago.
My fear is it isnt geting into the block or turbo??? or any I just paranoid?
Whats up with this?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (kkkustom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kkkustom* »_Alrighty I am up and running. Took it for a whip around the block and I am very impressed so far with only 10psi BTW. 
BUT...
The lower radiator hose that goes form the bottom of the radiator by the pet-**** over to the passenger side under the intake manifold is ice cold... yet my temp gauge is right in the middle, and VAG shows my coolant temp at 87deg C... The top hose is warm like normal. Also if I squeeze each hose the overflow rises and you can hear water moving.
PS I just got my water pump replaced less than 1000 miles ago.
My fear is it isnt geting into the block or turbo??? or any I just paranoid?
Whats up with this?


Keep me posted as to what you find out. I had the exact same symptoms after I just changed my waterpump and T-stat. Top hose was super hot bottom hose was cold (it was very cold out though). Few days later my headgasket popped (saw it was leaking a week before out the back of the block). I'm putting my car back together next week but I'm still worried I haven't found the source of the problem. I'm thinking about getting the rad flow tested. Please keep me posted


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

what are people in here with the K04-02x running for boost levels? I have mine setup for low boost of 12psi and high boost of 16psi. Since I have the electronic boost controller, I have totally eliminated the boost spike (that and I have no N75 valve, since its running on MK3 turbo software), but I was just wondering what people were running daily, in a MK4 or any other vehicle. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (jettasmooth)*

I spike at 23 and hold 18. No EBC or MBC just a J valve. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01gtiaww* »_I spike at 23 and hold 18. No EBC or MBC just a J valve. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

how long have you been running 18?


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (jettasmooth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettasmooth* »_
how long have you been running 18?

Since i bought the turbo kit 3 years ago. Pro IMports SW is tuned to run at 18lbs of boost. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_
Keep me posted as to what you find out. I had the exact same symptoms after I just changed my waterpump and T-stat. Top hose was super hot bottom hose was cold (it was very cold out though). Few days later my headgasket popped (saw it was leaking a week before out the back of the block). I'm putting my car back together next week but I'm still worried I haven't found the source of the problem. I'm thinking about getting the rad flow tested. Please keep me posted









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3763204
I think it might be a air pocket in the block. How would one go about burping the system?


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: (jettasmooth)*

so none of the K04-2x turbos bolt directly up to a K03s car?
I am only looking at a k04-001 or k04-015 ? to fit my AWP


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR* »_so none of the K04-2x turbos bolt directly up to a K03s car?
 correct

_Quote, originally posted by *VR* »_
I am only looking at a k04-001 or k04-015 ? to fit my AWP
 only the k04-001, the k04-015 is the longitudinal version of the k04-001.


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

So I got the kit running, and started the tuning... it is geting there but it is still way off... can any of you lend me a hand? here is the 1.8t fourm link. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...32321


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (kkkustom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kkkustom* »_So I got the kit running, and started the tuning... it is geting there but it is still way off... can any of you lend me a hand? here is the 1.8t fourm link. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...32321

Doesn't work for me?


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Correct link: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3766826


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*

Thanks mod... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ya i fixed my link too... I copy pasted the address while I was editing the post!


----------



## guppy3488 (Jan 8, 2008)

IS there anywhere that sells this kit? I could probably source it from the classifieds, but a warranty would be appreciated, I can't kind it anywhere on the web, I check pro-imports but their site is kinda shoddy and confusing.
Thanks, Grant 


_Modified by guppy3488 at 12:30 PM 4-3-2008_


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (guppy3488)*

I might be selling my Pro Imports k04-20 kit. I will be selling turbo, manifold, injectors, UPpipe to connect to your DP, PI oil return kit, PI water lines, one OEM AUDI 225 coolant line (turbo to block), TIP, turbo mounting bolts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by 01gtiaww at 2:15 PM 4-3-2008_


_Modified by 01gtiaww at 2:16 PM 4-3-2008_


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Any video of a k04-02x car pulling ? like a 3rd gear, or 4th gear? my car feels dead after 5k...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (HidRo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HidRo* »_Any video of a k04-02x car pulling ? like a 3rd gear, or 4th gear? my car feels dead after 5k...


nike10622 = username on youtube. Some K04 stuff. That was before when my car wasn't as powerful either


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (HidRo)*

on youtube search for 1.8t K04-022 my exhaust demo clip shows a 3rd gear pull.


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

update on my tuning: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3766826
I am now running 20psi, mid 12's for afr tapering to low 11's at redline... I think I can dial some more fuel out. Timing pull is almost nonexistant.. 2.3 & a 3 here and there (-3,75 deg out though).
RUNS great.
Even got my T-stat to finally open up! so I will update my lower coolant hose topic also.


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (kkkustom)*

holding only 11? Not running proper k04-2x sw?


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01gtiaww* »_holding only 11? Not running proper k04-2x sw? 

I was talking afr's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Boost holds 16 ish. And no I am tuning off APR93 K03 SW.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

60' - 2.3189
330' - 6.0400
1/8 ET - 9.00
1/8 MPH - 83.09
1000' ET - 11.5655
1/4 ET - 13.71
1/4 MPH - 104.80
That's a GLI - so 6spd + heavier + sedan. Spare was out, top 1/2 of backseat was out. Everything else was as usual. I'm closing in on the max MPH at least. I still can't get off the line though


----------



## 20vTurboTT (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_60' - 2.3189
330' - 6.0400
1/8 ET - 9.00
1/8 MPH - 83.09
1000' ET - 11.5655
1/4 ET - 13.71
1/4 MPH - 104.80
That's a GLI - so 6spd + heavier + sedan. Spare was out, top 1/2 of backseat was out. Everything else was as usual. I'm closing in on the max MPH at least. I still can't get off the line though









Spraying water/meth or not? If you aren't you should because that will easily give you another 20+ whp. I know because it did for me. Either way, those are great numbers for this kit in a GLI


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (20vTurboGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vTurboGLI* »_
Spraying water/meth or not? If you aren't you should because that will easily give you another 20+ whp. I know because it did for me. Either way, those are great numbers for this kit in a GLI









Thanks. No WMI yet. However, it'll be a summer project. I'm a little concerned about the torque, so I may wait until rods are in or something... we'll have to see still. I'm going to dyno it again before deciding. The car pulls well, but I wouldn't be surprised at all if I could come back with a 106-107mph trap soon - without WMI still. Something was kind of a miss today (compared to normal). I'm not quite sure what was up, but my boost gauge was reading as if I had a vac leak. I'm going to pressure test it and see what's going on. It felt a little flat up top ~6k as well, so I think maybe I have a leak somewhere now







So I think there may be a little more potential in it yet.


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

but what i wana know is.. if u have 250 WHP in our cars.. what is that CRANK horse wise?


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (stevec1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevec1.8t* »_but what i wana know is.. if u have 250 WHP in our cars.. what is that CRANK horse wise?

You multiply it by 11-13% drive train loss then what you get you add it to the WHP.
250whp x 11%= 250whp +27.5drivetrain loss= 277.5hp
250whp x 12%= 250whp + 30 drive train loss= 280 hp
250whp x 13% = 250whp + 32.5 drive train loss= 282.5hp


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01gtiaww* »_
You multiply it by 11-13% drive train loss then what you get you add it to the WHP.
250whp x 11%= 250whp +27.5drivetrain loss= 277.5hp
250whp x 12%= 250whp + 30 drive train loss= 280 hp
250whp x 13% = 250whp + 32.5 drive train loss= 282.5hp


IIRC PI used to claim ~244whp and called that something like 288 @ the crank... or ~15% loss. With that being the figure, then 300 crank would be ~255whp.


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

how hard is it to acchieve 250WHP with a K04 if at all


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (stevec1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevec1.8t* »_how hard is it to acchieve 250WHP with a K04 if at all

I'll be putting out over 250whp next dyno. Either Unitronic or Revo will do it. Just in very different ways. If anyone gives me $$ to dyno I'd have results by now... but frankly, there are way more important things to deal with. But, I can list you pros & cons between the two softwares if you're truly interested.


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

VERY interested.. wait GIAC k04 softwear wont get you 250WHP? shocked if you ask me?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (stevec1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevec1.8t* »_VERY interested.. wait GIAC k04 softwear wont get you 250WHP? shocked if you ask me?

From the logs I've seen of GIAC thus far... I don't think you'd be able to make 250 on GIAC. I can't remember the username of the guy whose logs I looked over and gave him advice on, but he was having some issues with his k04-02x file and it wasn't nearly as aggressive as Uni or Revo. Revo being the most aggressive IMO.


----------



## lax1492 (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Im going to dyno my car again now that's its not an automatic. But I got 236 whp or something around there ,I need to dig up the dyno . But once I have a free weekend to get a tune up in I will be going back and report and post up.


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (lax1492)*

So anything new in this world of the k04... it seems to be a little boring as of late... entertain me...


----------



## Bluebomber (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (bmxp)*

I cant hold a steady rpm in nuetral unless I press the clutch in. Any ideas? (k0420 with GIAC) Thanks


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (Bluebomber)*

I'll be selling my k04-20 kit this saturday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It's time for the next step up. t3super60. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 02gti2fast4evenyou (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*

i sent you a pm about your kit going up for sale 01gtiaww


----------



## 02gti2fast4evenyou (Apr 22, 2007)

ok well he already sold it. anyone else selling of know of anyone selling one of these kit?


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (02gti2fast4evenyou)*

guys im having some boost issues with my -20 as well now.. 
I used to hold at 24psi all day, but now its tappering, it fluctuates between 20-22psi and wont hit 24. It sounds to me like a small leak when i'm under boost, but i cant find it! i've tightened everything. The only thing that i changed on the car that made this do it is a 45 degree silicone coupler so that it made my intercooler pipes work. After installing that it did what im describing now, Before i had a 2 1/4 reducer to a 2 inch to fit the pipes, and it ran 24 psi all the time. I can't figure out what's wrong. I've tried to change clamps, etc. on it as well but it still does it. 
I also notice some oil is spraying on my manifold from the valve cover, i know i have to do that gasket.. but could that leak boost??
Any suggestions? 
and for that kid that wanted a ko4-20 video: (before i had a forge TIP)
http://www.vimeo.com/800481
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (J-tec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-tec* »_
Any suggestions? 
and for that kid that wanted a ko4-20 video: (before i had a forge TIP)
http://www.vimeo.com/800481

The music sucked in the video..... or at least don't put music in a video if you are demonstrating a sound of a car.... kind of takes away from it.
Do a boost leak test... then come back... and you hold 24psi? I don't think i've herd of any k04 user holding that much till redline... what software?


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (bmxp)*

I suggest you take a look at your turbo mounting bolts. Make sure they are tightened to 22ftlbs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (bmxp)*

I liked that song







I'm running the GIAC 93 file. It would hold at 24psi until about 5000 and then taper to 22 by redline.
01aww, you really think it might be the turbo bolts?? I'm not saying your wrong, it DEF makes sense to me, but has that ever happened before?


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (J-tec)*

Yeah, it has happen before... Not to me, but I've herd of some people having it happen even on the k03... ask 04dub and I think his k04 did hte same...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (J-tec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-tec* »_I liked that song







I'm running the GIAC 93 file. It would hold at 24psi until about 5000 and then taper to 22 by redline.
01aww, you really think it might be the turbo bolts?? I'm not saying your wrong, it DEF makes sense to me, but has that ever happened before?

That seems awful high IMO. I haven't held above like 19psi-20psi at redline. And I thought GIACs k04-02x file was actually LESS aggressive. Have you logged those numbers?


----------



## onecrzyindian (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

anyone selling their k04-20 kit?


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (onecrzyindian)*

does anyone know why GIAC lists their software for all k04-20 +23 but not the 22??? and whats the difference between the turbo's. I heard there is a waste gate difference.....
mind you i just x'd out of the post in question...


----------



## onecrzyindian (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (bmxp)*

where can i get a manifold!!!


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (MkIVwarrior)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIVwarrior* »_does anyone know why GIAC lists their software for all k04-20 +23 but not the 22??? and whats the difference between the turbo's. I heard there is a waste gate difference.....
mind you i just x'd out of the post in question...

I believe you should read the FAQ, because it's been added...


----------



## stickman (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (bmxp)*

I have gone through search/various K04-02x threads and didn't find what I was looking for, but I had several questions that some folks might have answers to. 
I've trying to figure out how to use the Audi TT OEM oil return line for the turbo with a VW. Most Audis (AWP or BEA engine codes at least) use a different oil pan. Most important the clocking of the flange for the oil return line. They also have an oil level sender on them unlike VW 1.8Ts that I am aware of. So:
- It appears that the Audi TT pan will work on an VW AWP motor. Has anyone done this and verified? From pictures it appears they are interchangeable. I know 1.8T blocks are supposed to be all the same and such, but figured I'd ask since I don't know for sure...I can only assume at this point.
- On ETKA it appears that Audi might make a block off plate for the oil level sender hole on the Audi TT pan. It seems that a US dealer can't click it for a part number. I presume other markets might use the same pan without a sender and therefore have a block off plate instead. Does anyone know about this and a part number for the block off plate/where it can be sourced if it exists?
Also there is the Audi TT ATC engine code (2001 TT I believe) which has an oil pan with no oil level sender. The problem is I have not seen a picture of this oil pan, so I have no way of telling if the clocking on the flange is the same as an Audi BEA/AWP motor. Does anyone have pictures of this or can verify if the clocking is the same.
At this point I had to order a Audi AWP/BEA pan with a sender (damn). Just the pan is twice the cost of an ATC pan, let alone the additional cost of an oil level sensor that will remain not functional.



_Modified by stickman at 2:23 PM 7-7-2008_


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (stickman)*

Damn... No clue about that one... I and many others have never had a problem with an audi TT oil line... I'm thinking maybe some of the newer ones use a hybrid oil pan?
You could always get under your car and check out how your oil pan is oriented... and pick up an TT oil line and check that out...


----------



## stickman (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (bmxp)*

I do have the TT oil return line and it doesn't work. I know on the previous official K04-02x conversion thread there was discussion about this problem (i.e. clocked wrong and doesn't reach right). The solutions that I have seen all are either use an aftermarket line (PI) or modify the stock line. Either way I'd like to stick to a pure OEM solution on parts like this which is the hunt at this point.
I'll take pics of both a VW AWP pan next to a Audi BEA/AWP pan and post.


_Modified by stickman at 5:09 PM 7-7-2008_


----------



## stickman (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (stickman)*

Ok got the Audi AWP/BEA pan (Worldpac is a wonderful thing







). I put this pan on my GLI tonight and it fits no problem. Here are some pictures of the oil return line, the VW AWP pan, and the Audi AWP/BEA pan (with p/n showing and oil level sender hole). You will see that the VW pan is clocked 45 degrees from the Audi pan. I tested the oil return line and it lines up fine.
Now the only question I still have two outstanding questions:
- Whether the ATC engine code pan (i.e. without the oil level sensor) works the same as the other Audi pan. The benefit here is the pan is half the price.
- Is there an Audi p/n for a block off plate on the AWP/BEA pan. If not I am sure someone could machine something a lot cheaper than buying an oil level sensor. Also I could see that this plate could put in a threaded hole for an oil temperature sensor. In my case I just put mine in the front left side of the pan (close to the tranny).
Audi AWP/BEA pan








Audi K04-02x oil return line








Audi K04-02x oil return line against a VW AWP oil pan (note the incorrect clocking)








VW AWP pan (top) versus the Audi AWP/BEA pan (bottom)








Close up of VW AWP pan (top) versus the Audi AWP/BEA pan (bottom)








EDIT: damn I can't spell sometimes.


_Modified by stickman at 10:19 PM 7-7-2008_


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

Well... That must be a new oil pan for the AWP... b/c mine looks like the ATC.
The AWP one is a hybrid pan so to speak... it's a iron bottom with aluminum top vs all aluminum. 
So I didn't have a problem. I do remember reading somewhere that some of the newer mk4's 2003+? maybe have the newer pans...


----------



## stickman (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (bmxp)*

I know I've seen a 2002 AWP that has the one piece pan but I back then I never took notice of the oil return flange. So I guess you can back date your pan to make things work.
Hmmm, if anyone has ETKA, can you look up an oil pan and turbo oil return line say for a 2002 GTI and 2005 GLI to see if they are the same part numbers? If not, next time I'm at the stealer I'll try to remember to hunt those down.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_The original thread will be dearly missed. Maybe this one will go better







. I need to post something so I can start watching it... so I'll say...
Someone needs to max out their k04-02x and show what this turbo can really do! 

Take the lead muchacho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aus99gti (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm also looking for a possible solution for the oil return line. I have an AGU motor and wondering if the TT225 one will fit.


----------



## stickman (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (Aus99gti)*

From what I have been able to gather, it appears 1.8T are generally quite similar. Originally I was concered with:
- bolt up pattern to block. I didn't think this was an issue since all 1.8T blocks are supposed to be the same
- transmission side bolts. Three bolts from the transmission go into the pan from my O2M.
From what bmxp is saying, get a one piece pan from pre-2003 1.8T Golf/Jetta and it should be correct. It will be cheaper than the BEA pan from a TT225 that requires the oil level sender.
Hope that helps.


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (stickman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stickman* »_
From what bmxp is saying, get a one piece pan from pre-2003 1.8T Golf/Jetta and it should be correct. It will be cheaper than the BEA pan from a TT225 that requires the oil level sender.


Dunno on the exact date they changed it... I could be completely wrong... but if your oil pan looks like the 1pc one above... you are set... if it's the 2pc one... you will have to fab it up or something.


----------



## blu01wolf (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (stickman)*

Just order the oil line from pro-imports 75 bucks and then you do not have to change the oil pan.
http://store.pro-imports.com/m...ngine


----------



## stickman (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (blu01wolf)*

That is an option (as has been stated), but if you want to stay stock or are outside the US it is much easier making sure your car is using purely VAG parts. It all boils down to what you want.


----------



## Aus99gti (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (stickman)*

Mine is a 1999 model 5sp man, one of the first Mk4's








So I should have the corect clocking for the bolt up pattern. Thanks for the help


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

Anyone know how much time it takes for Pro-Imports to ship? I just ordered the exhaust up-pipe because it's the only thing missing to install on the car... I live in Canada BTW...


----------



## onecrzyindian (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: (AFX20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AFX20* »_Anyone know how much time it takes for Pro-Imports to ship? I just ordered the exhaust up-pipe because it's the only thing missing to install on the car... I live in Canada BTW...


hahah good luck with them...i doubt they even have them in stock...just get the 42 draft down pipe..its like 100 more than just the PI up pipe and fits good


----------



## 20AE-2306 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: (onecrzyindian)*

I will have a PI exhaust up-pipe for sale in a week or two. I'll also have TT225 OEM blue injectors, OEM 4 bar fpr, OEM TT225 MAF (element) and the PI upper charge pipe all for sale in about a month. Parts are all in perfect condition. If you are sure that you want any of these parts, let me know in advance and I will set firm shipping dates.


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (20AE-2306)*

PM sent
Edit: Does anyone that have a PI exhaust up-pipe could try to take pictures of it with dimensions so I could try to have someone make one for me? I still haven't received any info from PI, and I already paid... ****! Can I get a refund or something? (paid with Paypal)


_Modified by AFX20 at 11:29 AM 7-21-2008_


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (AFX20)*

you probably aren't going to find a shop capable of making the piece and if you do a one off will probably cost more.


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

It doesn't look THAT complicated from the few small pictures I've seen. I have the stock TT225 downpipe, so I can cut the flange from that, my current 3" downpipe is off the car so recreating a flange would be really easy. And then, you just have to take measures from my current MKIV downpipe installed to the K04 outlet and start from there. 
My GF's father has a machine shop so we could probably arrange something so that I pay him $250 and he makes it for me.
Still, if someone has good pictures of the PI up-pipe, I would really appreciate having a look.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (AFX20)*

Ah, yes much easier to do if you have the existing TT downpipe. Sorry I have no pics but search user J-tec. He has a DIY and he cut/fabbed up the TT downpipe.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Whenever I did my install it seemed as though no one had tried doing an install with the hybrid pans yet, so I didn't know my oil return line wouldn't line up. I took my stock k03s line and cut the braided portion out of it and reused the metal ends and connected them with some high temp, oil resistant hose. That's the cheapest option. 
Also, the 42DD downpipe seems favorable over the PI uppipe. The uppipe seems to move the downpipe down too far (guessing 1" here) thus misaligning it with everything else. At least that's what's going on with my car and my GHL TBE. The downside to the 42DD setup is that it's not a stainless piece - so it may be best taken care of with some sort of a coating?


_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 10:51 AM 7-28-2008_


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

But the flex section is stainless http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20AE-2306 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_Also, the 42DD downpipe seems favorable over the PI uppipe. 2306 and I just recently discussed how our exhausts don't seem to line up correctly. We both have GHLs and both only started having problems post k04 swap. The uppipe seems to move the downpipe down too far thus misaligning it with everything else. The downside to the 42DD setup is that it's not a stainless piece - so it may be best taken care of with some sort of a coating?


Actually that's not entirely true for me. I bottomed out my oil pan a couple of years ago, on a piece of whack road. My passenger side motor mount bracket broke off the block and the block fell out of the engine bay.
The solution to re-support the engine involved a cast iron bracket that is bolted onto the block and mimics the original piece that protrudes into the passenger side motor mount bushing. It appears that everything lines up, but my new bracket could actually the cause - at least on my car - of the flex section becoming steel wool.
Also my downpipe's flex section was pushed to it's limits during that incident when the engine bottomed out - so that may have started it on it's way to becoming how it is now. The turbo flange on my downpipe also broke, I had to have that welded up.










_Modified by 20AE-2306 at 3:49 PM 7-27-2008_


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

What intake are you guys using? For now I bought a cone filter with a 3" exit. I have the stock airbox of the TT but I don't have a filter for that, is that preferable?
What about CAI? I know a standard 1.8t one won't work, but I suppose a 3" tube won't fit near the battery.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (AFX20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AFX20* »_What intake are you guys using? For now I bought a cone filter with a 3" exit. I have the stock airbox of the TT but I don't have a filter for that, is that preferable?
What about CAI? I know a standard 1.8t one won't work, but I suppose a 3" tube won't fit near the battery.

Carbonio intake is a full 3". That's what I've been running... forever.


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

I went to the shop where my K04 is getting installed, everything is done, except for the chip. But we have a little problem. We started the car and the oil pressure light lit up, but the engine is not knocking...
What could be the problem? Is there anything special to do when hooking up the TT225 oil return line? There's no leak under the car too.
Help! quick! I want my car this week


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (bmxp)*

How about a K04-022 + 025/026/028/029 inserts? Just made a thread about this, but this is a better thread to ask the question. Recently I saw some RS4 K04 center assemblies while trolling around online, and I had to ask and see if using these "better" inserts rather than the 022 on my 225TT would do anything. I was not sure if it was possible, and I was also not sure whether or not it'd be worth the effort of rebuilding my turbo...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_How about a K04-022 + 025/026/028/029 inserts? Just made a thread about this, but this is a better thread to ask the question. Recently I saw some RS4 K04 center assemblies while trolling around online, and I had to ask and see if using these "better" inserts rather than the 022 on my 225TT would do anything. I was not sure if it was possible, and I was also not sure whether or not it'd be worth the effort of rebuilding my turbo...


I believe you're referring to the K04-025/026 CHRAs. Really, there's very little to gain from them. You'd have more to gain going with a hybrid k04-02x. There is a place (Blouch turbos here in PA) that has some pretty decent experience with hybrid S4 k04s - and I'm sure they may offer some assistance.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (l88m22vette)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3950011


----------



## jazzblueturbo (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (18T_BT)*

im having a limp mode problem since i installed my k04-001 with unitronic software. im hearing that i need a 3" maf housing. but when i use the housing the car wont idle correct and it stalls out. my maf readings at idle on the stock housing are high like 5.2-6.3 g/s. the car hits limp mode with two codes p0234 and p1335. 
does anyone know the correct maf housing part number i need to use??? i housing i have measures 3.25" diameter. i thought this was the audi tt vr6 housing but everyone says it only measures 3" diameter. help?


----------



## Bora Jon (May 31, 2007)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (jazzblueturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jazzblueturbo* »_im having a limp mode problem since i installed my k04-001 with unitronic software. im hearing that i need a 3" maf housing. but when i use the housing the car wont idle correct and it stalls out. my maf readings at idle on the stock housing are high like 5.2-6.3 g/s. the car hits limp mode with two codes p0234 and p1335. 
does anyone know the correct maf housing part number i need to use??? i housing i have measures 3.25" diameter. i thought this was the audi tt vr6 housing but everyone says it only measures 3" diameter. help?

wrong thread. try the general 1.8T section of the forum.


----------



## jazzblueturbo (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (NH_Bora+)*

i know, im just looking for someone with some kind of accurate info...


----------



## 20thAEdub2615 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (jazzblueturbo)*

i got a question. i'm building up a turbo kit and before i drop a lot of money on something i'd like some input.
i'm pretty much going to stick with giac no matter what. if i went with the ko4-020 that's off 225tt engine and got it flashed with giac's file that would put me close to 295hp at the flywheel? which would roughtly give me 245whp.
or should i go with the 28rs and giac's del rio file? that would put me at [email protected] the flywheel and 276whp. this would be pushing the limits of my internals, which i don't want to do. however, their del rio file has a boost controler built into it so i could control the torque spike.
i want as close to 275whp as possible without killing the internals.
thoughts? and should this be in the 'forced induction' thread instead? if so sorry.


----------



## 20thAEdub2615 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (Str8edgeHades)*

oh, and where on god's earth could one find a new ko4-20/23?


----------



## Aus99gti (Jun 5, 2007)

Curious to hear experiences also on what you who are running a K04-02x are doing about LSD or clutch. I'm still on the standard dual mass crap. Should I switch to a single before I even think about attempting this?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_

I believe you're referring to the K04-025/026 CHRAs. Really, there's very little to gain from them. You'd have more to gain going with a hybrid k04-02x. There is a place (Blouch turbos here in PA) that has some pretty decent experience with hybrid S4 k04s - and I'm sure they may offer some assistance. 

Do they do rebuilds? I think my k04 is shot. It might be time to upgrade.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_
Do they do rebuilds? I think my k04 is shot. It might be time to upgrade.

They absolutely do. Depending on where my life heads I may send mine out there for a rebuild and larger compressor wheel... But, I also have something coming that will make the compressor wheel worth upgrading, so who knows really. Guess I'll only know in time, but IIRC they can put like a 31 lb/min comp wheel in that housing and do a rebuild for like $500 ish... don't quote me though.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

If anyone needs some software... I'm trying to sell my Revo K04-02x software. Whomever purchases it will get my advice on how to properly set it up and I'll happily explain the ups and downs to the software. Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## Aus99gti (Jun 5, 2007)

Well I just stuck an order in with ECS for LSD, stage 1 clutch and oil return lines etc. Hopefully it should all be here soon (sucks living in Australia at times).

Hopefully I'll be k04-023'ing soon!


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

Well I finally had software installed yesterday, and guess what! Turbo is ****ed! I bought it here from a guy telling me it was as new, yeah right. As soon as the turbo is spooling (over 1000rpm) it makes a really really loud squeal and there's absolutely no boost at all... 
Edit3: I made a thread, http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3979426
Edit4: If I were to get a 022 or 023, what would be the difference? I know the 23 has the EGT port, but do you block it and that's it? With what? Any fitment problems too?


_Modified by AFX20 at 12:10 PM 8-13-2008_


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (AFX20)*

they are pretty much all the same. I believe the wastegate orientation is slightly different between the models. The -023 has an egt port but I'm not sure if its actually used by the TT. My -023 was plugged when I got it used.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

What kind of gas mileage is everyone gettting with what software? I'm using GIAC and my mileage appears to be horrible. Like very low 20's just cruising around not even boosting it. I havent tracked the milage yet because my car is still uninspected and I really don't drive it on the road, just in our industrial park. I know on my old k03 software I could pull about 30mpg cruising.








Setup:
TT MAF
TT injectors
3 bar
GIAC software


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_they are pretty much all the same. I believe the wastegate orientation is slightly different between the models. The -023 has an egt port but I'm not sure if its actually used by the TT. My -023 was plugged when I got it used.


Yes, the only difference is wastegate clocking. IIRC the 020 is the easiest to put on a MKIV with its clocking as such. I think the 022 is the hardest (that's what I have and the WGA sits on the oil feed + coolant feed lines and it's REALLY tight for sure). The 023 definitely has the EGT bung... which is sort of nice.
Also, I'm getting 23-24mpg on Uni with mixed driving. Although, my highway driving is usually limited to about 10miles of 80mph madness (i.e. I hate the road and usually am moving between multiple lanes) and my city driving is usually closer to a suburban setting (like 40mph zones w/redlights every like 1500ft). On a recent trip I got 31mpg on actual highways (PA Turnpike).


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

Ok, I have a technical question regarding the K04-02x. 
Would it be possible to take a K04-022-881 (Mazdaspeed3/6 turbo, different exhaust housing I think) and take a K04-020 exhaust housing and put it on the Mazda turbo? Is it a simple swap (unbolt, remove housing, put new housing, bolt) or would it require to rebuild the turbo anyway?
http://www.mazda6wiki.com/wiki/Mazdaspeed6_Turbo


_Modified by AFX20 at 3:06 PM 8-18-2008_


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (AFX20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AFX20* »_Ok, I have a technical question regarding the K04-02x. 
Would it be possible to take a K04-022-881 (Mazdaspeed3/6 turbo, different exhaust housing I think) and take a K04-020 exhaust housing and put it on the Mazda turbo? Is it a simple swap (unbolt, remove housing, put new housing, bolt) or would it require to rebuild the turbo anyway?
http://www.mazda6wiki.com/wiki/Mazdaspeed6_Turbo

_Modified by AFX20 at 3:06 PM 8-18-2008_

Well, it may be possible... but is there any reason to favor the MS k04 over the k04-02x's from the 225s? I was looking at the stats for the turbo and I see it's only a single scroll and it appears to have a 50mm compressor wheel. That's just shy of 2" - so that should be pretty close to the same as our comp wheels (the inlet is 1.75" ID - so the comp wheel could easily be over 50mm on the exducer). I actually thought the Solstice/Sky/new Cobalt SS k04s were twin scroll though... which would be worth looking in to. It appears that hotside is held on with a v-band style setup - ours would be a bolt on setup. It may be possible though. As mentioned, I'd probably look more towards the new S3 K04 or the GM K04 as I believe those have more beef to them (and are possibly twin scrolls).


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Yeah well the reason I was asking is because I have a friend who just went BT on his MS6 so he has the turbo laying around.


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Oil Pan*

Are all TT225 oil pans "non hybrid"? and all have the vertical oil retun line?
And is there a cutoff year for pans with and without the provision for oil level sensor? I am assuming my 04 GLI would need an oil pan with the provision.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Oil Pan (Chemhalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chemhalo* »_Are all TT225 oil pans "non hybrid"? and all have the vertical oil retun line?
And is there a cutoff year for pans with and without the provision for oil level sensor? I am assuming my 04 GLI would need an oil pan with the provision.

TT225 pans are all non hybrid from what I've seen. I was the first to put a k04-02x on with a hybrid pan and people thought I was crazy when I couldn't use the stock return line. I don't see any reason to get a pan with an oil level sensor?


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

Does anyone know where to get a brand new K04-02x for the lowest price?
Mine is getting rebuilt but the guy doing it said they have to oversize it because of the tear on it... Because of that I doubt it will last too long...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (AFX20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AFX20* »_Does anyone know where to get a brand new K04-02x for the lowest price?
Mine is getting rebuilt but *the guy doing it said they have to oversize it because of the tear on it*.. Because of that I doubt it will last too long...


What exactly does that mean? I'm a little confused as to what tore and what they're oversizing? Any more info would help... then maybe I can help you out with it.
Also, I think the cheapest I've seen one new is $990...


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Seriously I have no idea, I didn't feel like asking... I'm so tired of this ****. If I could I'd put back a K03s...
I'll give you more details when I'll get it back, HOPEFULLY this week!
BTW, my mechanic told me that he didn't remove the injectors and crank the car before starting it. He said he has a sort of pump that puts oil in the turbo. Is that a common practice?


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (AFX20)*

When I installed my k04-20 i just turned on the car without priming the turbo. Started right up and never had a problem with it. It was a brand new turbo too. LOL. Anyway, if it's a brand new turbo you should prime it. If the turbo is used, I would not worry to much about it. The only reason I did not prime mine was because i did not know...lol.







If you your mechanic squirted oil in the turbo, I would not worry about it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*

yeah I never knew to prime my turbo when installing it the first time. Everything has been fine, so its probably not a huge deal but its a safety precaution I will take now that I know.


----------



## 20AE-2306 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: (AFX20)*

To be honest, I've thrown so much abuse at my K04-023 and now it' a little leaky at the seals but it still holds boost and pulls hard to 20+psi. I mean there where times where I forgot a hose clamp, a hose popped off, the wastegate actuator got no signal, and the turbo whizzed passed the max 30psi on my boost gauge (for a millisecond before I noticed) - and I did this on multiple occasions - but it's still completely dependable. I did something similar to a k04-001 and it was toast immediately.
I'm probably going to just get one of those rebuild kits and try replacing the washer and seals, etc. I mean it's been bulletproof - I bet as long as I am careful, and with a little luck, hopefully it'll fix my leaky seals problem... Has anyone else personally done this before? I know there are companies like gpopshop, but I actually bought a rebuilt k03s from them that was bad right out of the gates...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Does anyone want to try a DNP group buy on their manis?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

I'd be interested http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If I get the K04-033 together, it'd be a nice addition


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

http://dnperformance.com/catal...id=80
Just in case anyone wants to look at it... it's not the best design I've seen, but it'd sure be nice to get something that flows a bit better than that stocker.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_http://dnperformance.com/catal...id=80
Just in case anyone wants to look at it... it's not the best design I've seen, but it'd sure be nice to get something that flows a bit better than that stocker.

love to try it but out of my price range for the time being.
Has anyone had success fitting the TT225 turbo brace? Or any brace for that matter. I could not get mine to fit, seems as if the 225 block is tapped different because no holes were even close on my block.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_
love to try it but out of my price range for the time being.
Has anyone had success fitting the TT225 turbo brace? Or any brace for that matter. I could not get mine to fit, seems as if the 225 block is tapped different because no holes were even close on my block.


I have a brace... have NOT tried it yet though. I plan to try it whenever I do some other things. Hopefully I can get it to work?
Also, I'm hoping DNP will come back with something a bit better for pricing for a GB. I'll keep everyone updated once I hear back. I e-mailed them this morning.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

I just saw this in another thread... so I'm borrowing it. It need to be a permanent part of this thread IMO.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3980360
I couldn't get it to copy over properly, so here's a link...
That should be the compressor map for all of the k04-02x turbos. This should be a big help with anyone looking into compressor upgrades.


_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 1:02 PM 9-9-2008_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Thanks for the group buy idea VDub. Whenever I get the manifold (GB or on my own) I plan on welding two support strips between the exhaust flange and the turbo outlet; it helps that I just found out my friend has a mig








BTW, there is a K04-only web board: http://k0402x.freeforums.org/ I'll be the 7th person to sign up







We need to take over 


_Modified by l88m22vette at 8:07 PM 9-9-2008_


----------



## 20AE-2306 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_Has anyone had success fitting the TT225 turbo brace? Or any brace for that matter. I could not get mine to fit, seems as if the 225 block is tapped different because no holes were even close on my block.

I have the brace on my car, it fit perfectly. it's exactly like the k03 one only it's about 10" long instead of 3"... The connections on both ends were identical pretty much.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (20AE-2306)*

Any pics?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (20AE-2306)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20AE-2306* »_
I have the brace on my car, it fit perfectly. it's exactly like the k03 one only it's about 10" long instead of 3"... The connections on both ends were identical pretty much.









Weird, there is no way it was working with my setup. I looked at it both times I had the turbo off the car.


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

ok quick question: Do the oil and coolant lines from a TT225 work for this swap? I would assume so, but I want to make sure I have EVERYTHING planned out before I start the swap (this is my daily and ONLY car







)


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pickles and mayo* »_ok quick question: Do the oil and coolant lines from a TT225 work for this swap? I would assume so, but I want to make sure I have EVERYTHING planned out before I start the swap (this is my daily and ONLY car







)

On the first page of this post it has all the OEM part numbers needed for the swap.


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

I know, but the parts themselves don't have the #'s








I just want to make sure that the k03s lines WON'T work but the k04 ones WILL.
Although some of the hoses are kinda beat up, I prolly should get new ones anyway.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*

If I remember correctly the K03 lines do not work.


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMXP from PAGE 1* »_*Parts List for K04-02x Install on Transverse Motors*
* Oil lines, from an Audi Mk1 TT 225hp motor or custom ones made from Pro-Imports


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_If I remember correctly the K03 lines do not work.

ANY AND ALL Ko3 OIL AND COOLANT LINES WILL NOT WORK
Don't even try it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and yes Audi TT 225 lines will work, I'm currently running them on my setup. Check my install thread for details (in sig) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by J-tec at 11:48 AM 9-18-2008_


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (J-tec)*

have u hit the track lately.


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (bmxp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxp* »_Parts List for K04-02x Install on Transverse Motors
* Oil lines, from an Audi Mk1 TT 225hp motor or custom ones made from Pro-Imports

way to rub it in lol
i was just wondering about the oil return line? the one that goes to the oil pan... i am going to look at mine when i get home to make sure it's clocked correctly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*

also, for fueling, I have heard several opinions that counter each other; someone told me the stock TT injectors (380cc) and the stock 3 bar is enough OR stock injectors and a 4 bar, but this FAQ says you need both TT injectors AND a 4 bar... so which is more accurate? I assume this is software dependent, correct? I have APR and will be going with the APR k04 upgrade http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If we can get a definitive answer, which SW apps require which fueling combinations, it should be added to the OP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
along with a note about the oil return line clocking










_Modified by pickles and mayo at 4:21 PM 9-18-2008_


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pickles and mayo* »_also, for fueling, I have heard several opinions that counter each other; someone told me the stock TT injectors (380cc) and the stock 3 bar is enough OR stock injectors and a 4 bar, but this FAQ says you need both TT injectors AND a 4 bar... so which is more accurate? I assume this is software dependent, correct? I have APR and will be going with the APR k04 upgrade http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If we can get a definitive answer, which SW apps require which fueling combinations, it should be added to the OP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
along with a note about the oil return line clocking









Yes its software dependent
GIAC - http://www.giacusa.com/programs.php?mpid=148
* 380 cc injectors (real S3/225TT 380 or Deka 1 Siemens 380, Genesis 380)
* 225 TT 3inch OD MAF with real TT sensor not golf jetta (Part number: 06A906461EX)
* Upgraded intercooler with less than 2 psi boost drop and IATs less than 50 deg. C. sustained.
* K04-23 or K04-20 turbo
* Manifold and DP for the above parts.
* F - N75 valve works best
* Intake: long tube CAIs or stock air boxes, or short if velocity stacked properly.
* Green Coolant temp sensor.
APR - http://www.goapr.com/VW/products/tvk04.html
APR does recommend a 4 Bar FPR. I am surprised that GIAC does not after many say their car runs better with a 4 Bar. If I were you I would get an adjustable FPR. This way you can run it 3, 4 or even 3.5 which I hear is the best option.


_Modified by VWGolfA4 at 4:30 PM 9-18-2008_


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

I am trading a friend my 3 bar + like $30 for his 4 bar


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*

Post has been updated... I would really recommend the genesis injectors with an adjustable FPR... the OEM TT injectors are not rated at a 380cc at 3 bar it's 364. So at 4 bar I believe you are close to maxing it... I remember talking to 04dub about this and it might be better to go with a 415 and then tone it down.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (bmxp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxp* »_Post has been updated... I would really recommend the genesis injectors with an adjustable FPR... the OEM TT injectors are not rated at a 380cc at 3 bar it's 364. So at 4 bar I believe you are close to maxing it... I remember talking to 04dub about this and it might be better to go with a 415 and then tone it down.

I'm currently running 415s @ 4bar


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

Can anyone post a video of your car where we can really hear the sound of the turbo? I just got my car back with the newly rebuilt k04, but I haven't had time to push it too hard because of lack of software.
The thing is, when I'm at 2000rpm, the turbo makes a hairdryer sound, but the car pulls pretty hard though...


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (bmxp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxp* »_Post has been updated... I would really recommend the genesis injectors with an adjustable FPR... the OEM TT injectors are not rated at a 380cc at 3 bar it's 364. So at 4 bar I believe you are close to maxing it... I remember talking to 04dub about this and it might be better to go with a 415 and then tone it down.

I'll look into that, right now i just wanna get it in an running. Got some of the gaskets yesterday, gonna order the rest prolly today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20AE-2306 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_
Yes its software dependent
GIAC - http://www.giacusa.com/programs.php?mpid=148
* 380 cc injectors (real S3/225TT 380 or Deka 1 Siemens 380, Genesis 380)
* 225 TT 3inch OD MAF with real TT sensor not golf jetta (Part number: 06A906461EX)
* Upgraded intercooler with less than 2 psi boost drop and IATs less than 50 deg. C. sustained.
* K04-23 or K04-20 turbo
* Manifold and DP for the above parts.
* F - N75 valve works best
* Intake: long tube CAIs or stock air boxes, or short if velocity stacked properly.
* Green Coolant temp sensor.
APR - http://www.goapr.com/VW/products/tvk04.html
APR does recommend a 4 Bar FPR. I am surprised that GIAC does not after many say their car runs better with a 4 Bar. If I were you I would get an adjustable FPR. This way you can run it 3, 4 or even 3.5 which I hear is the best option.

_Modified by VWGolfA4 at 4:30 PM 9-18-2008_

Wait APR doesn't make a K04-02x file, only a K04-001 file. Unless I missed the press release...


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (20AE-2306)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20AE-2306* »_Wait APR doesn't make a K04-02x file, only a K04-001 file. Unless I missed the press release...









Correct. I was just showing what the K04-001 file needs to run. GIAC, REVO, UNI and TAPP all make a K04-02x File I belive. Or you can run their K03/K04-001 software and tweak it with Lemmi or Vagcom or another software I forgot the name of...


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (20AE-2306)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20AE-2306* »_
Wait APR doesn't make a K04-02x file, only a K04-001 file. Unless I missed the press release...










....
crap i think you're right


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*

i don't see why unitronics 440 or 630 BT programming wouldn't work 
actually i bet it work work best since so much time has been put into that file and people are running different turbos than what was originally used in the software development, i don't think the turbo would matter as long as you had the injectors the programming was written for
look in the vr6 world they don't have programming for a specific turbo they have it for a specific injector
i wish someone would try this, i bet it would make nice uprade with some GOOD programming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you guys know if there are any bolt on and chipped 225tt dynos floating around? power output should be similar



_Modified by 50trim S at 2:04 PM 9-19-2008_


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_i don't see why unitronics 440 or 630 BT programming wouldn't work 
actually i bet it work work best since so much time has been put into that file and people are running different turbos than what was originally used in the software development, i don't think the turbo would matter as long as you had the injectors the programming was written for
look in the vr6 world they don't have programming for a specific turbo they have it for a specific injector
i wish someone would try this, i bet it would make nice uprade with some GOOD programming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you guys know if there are any bolt on and chipped 225tt dynos floating around? power output should be similar

_Modified by 50trim S at 2:04 PM 9-19-2008_


FWIW, I ran a Uni 440cc file. I didn't like it at all. I'm now on a custom Uni setup where I'm running 415cc @ 4bar (really like 470s IIRC?). Needless to say, on the 440cc file my car really felt flat. I'm sure it wasn't putting down bad numbers, but it runs better on the file I have now. I can't wait to go to a different one though - I think I have a very solid idea of exactly how I'd like to run this setup. That's not saying that everyone can get to where I am with files, but I'm saying... the k04-02x Uni file > 440cc Uni file on this turbo as far as I'm concerned. Additionally, I think the Revo k04-02x > Revo 440cc. I actually think the Revo file NEEDS to be run on 415-440cc injectors @ 3bar to run optimally. If I had the time/money, I'd dyno my Revo file on my 415s (470s or whatever @ 4bar). Gaurentee that it'd run like a champ though - I was always a little lean on the TT225 injectors @ 4bar. 
Also, I'd gaurentee that any MKIV running a k04-02x is making more power than a similar TT225 with the same mods. I turned 13.7 @ 105. TTs hardly run better than that (don't think I've ever seen them trap near that either) - and my car is stronger now than it was then. I think the current "record" for pump gas (read 93oct) for a k04-02x is 255-256whp. I believe Peter (bxmp) may have listed this on his site, I don't recall. Very VERY few TTs ever get past the 230whp mark from what I've seen. Just my .02 on the matter. 


_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 5:51 PM 9-19-2008_


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

but aren't the TT's running this turbo AWD? and they are heavy thats why the bad times
id say your right about the tt's not making as much power though aren't the TT's 8.5 CR compared to the jetta and gti's 9.5?
that would make sense for part of the power difference and if they are AWD that would make sense for being down on the other part of power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_

FWIW, I ran a Uni 440cc file. I didn't like it at all. I'm now on a custom Uni setup where I'm running 415cc @ 4bar (really like 470s IIRC?). Needless to say, on the 440cc file my car really felt flat. I'm sure it wasn't putting down bad numbers, but it runs better on the file I have now. I can't wait to go to a different one though - I think I have a very solid idea of exactly how I'd like to run this setup. That's not saying that everyone can get to where I am with files, but I'm saying... the k04-02x Uni file > 440cc Uni file on this turbo as far as I'm concerned. Additionally, I think the Revo k04-02x > Revo 440cc. I actually think the Revo file NEEDS to be run on 415-440cc injectors @ 3bar to run optimally. If I had the time/money, I'd dyno my Revo file on my 415s (470s or whatever @ 4bar). Gaurentee that it'd run like a champ though - I was always a little lean on the TT225 injectors @ 4bar. 
Also, I'd gaurentee that any MKIV running a k04-02x is making more power than a similar TT225 with the same mods. I turned 13.7 @ 105. TTs hardly run better than that (don't think I've ever seen them trap near that either) - and my car is stronger now than it was then. I think the current "record" for pump gas (read 93oct) for a k04-02x is 255-256whp. I believe Peter (bxmp) may have listed this on his site, I don't recall. Very VERY few TTs ever get past the 230whp mark from what I've seen. Just my .02 on the matter. 

_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 5:51 PM 9-19-2008_

have you dynoed with any of your different files?
what would you say makes the most power from your experience?
just curious?


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (50trim S)*

yeah i emailed APR, their software is only for the 001 and will not work on the -02x (doesn't really specify on their site)
so now i need to figure out SW....








anyone wanna trade an APR stock/93 program for a k04-02x? lol i'll prolly make a WTT thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pickles and mayo* »_yeah i emailed APR, their software is only for the 001 and will not work on the -02x (doesn't really specify on their site)
so now i need to figure out SW....








anyone wanna trade an APR stock/93 program for a k04-02x? lol i'll prolly make a WTT thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

how much is it to change your software to APR's k04 software
if its free or cheap i would definitely try it before i dropped a bunch of cash on software that you may not need
just because they say its not for the k04-20 doesn't mean it won't work, hell it might work really well the 2 k04's aren't much different
if it would be less than 200 i would definitely try it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*exhaust up pipe*

This is more of a general question. I just got a used pro-imports exhaust downturn but with no bolts. What should I use as bolts, washers, nuts to connect the stock downpipe to the exhaust downturn? I dont want to be the idiot who just bought some bolts at lowes and screwed something up








I definitely want quality here. Would there be OE pieces that would be appropriate for this? Or just some special order bolts?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_
how much is it to change your software to APR's k04 software
if its free or cheap i would definitely try it before i dropped a bunch of cash on software that you may not need
just because they say its not for the k04-20 doesn't mean it won't work, hell it might work really well the 2 k04's aren't much different
if it would be less than 200 i would definitely try it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


There's a large difference... the APR k04-001 software is written for stock injectors @ 4bar and a stock sized MAF housing. Hypothetically (some have even SORT of proved it) you can run a 380cc injector and a VR MAF and cancel out the "change" in size and it should still run well. It's hard to say though for sure. I'm sure there are a fair number of people who have done it anyhow... FWIW, it should be a $200 upgrade from APR and with that $200 it should be a "full chip load" IIRC. I used to have APR and dumped it when I got my k04-02x. Honestly, I'm glad I got out of it... there's just no expandability.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: exhaust up pipe (Chemhalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chemhalo* »_This is more of a general question. I just got a used pro-imports exhaust downturn but with no bolts. What should I use as bolts, washers, nuts to connect the stock downpipe to the exhaust downturn? I dont want to be the idiot who just bought some bolts at lowes and screwed something up








I definitely want quality here. Would there be OE pieces that would be appropriate for this? Or just some special order bolts?

I got mine from Lowe's. Took the PI uppipe and got as big a bolt as a I could... got some washers... bam. It's exhaust... it just has to be mostly sealed... past that it doesn't matter THAT much - the uppipe @ DP is the only part that matters at all, actually... but still.


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_have u hit the track lately.

Yep! 13.3 @ 104 mph, 1.9 60 ft. 
Look on the first page, my video of the run is there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and also, 
on the GIAC 93 file i made 238 whp and 255 wtq
on the GIAC Race file i made 258whp and 280wtq
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by J-tec at 10:28 PM 9-19-2008_


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

^ good **** my trap or close with a better time good driving http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by beachball6 at 12:50 AM 9-20-2008_


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_
have you dynoed with any of your different files?
what would you say makes the most power from your experience?
just curious?

Sorry, I missed this earlier.
I dyno'd my Revo file whenever I first got the car running. Without touching it (including a couple small boost leaks and horrendous timing due to my need to run a MBC) I made 239/278 on 93oct. Once I got over the MBC phase I was able to add WAY more timing - FWIW, I went from SPS3 settings of HB: 6, T:2/3 to HB:7 T:5/6. I gained a ton in timing alone. Plus I did a little fuel tweaking - car ran really well at it's Revo peak. Then I switched over to Uni b/c Revo wouldn't work with me on what I needed done with the file (i.e. vvt delete, sai delete, larger injectors, new n75 duty cycle, and a couple other little things that were specific to how I wanted to run my setup). Anyhow, long story short, Uni was a little more willing to do some of these things for me, so I made the switch (still have the Revo ECU sitting here...). With Uni I've gone through a number of files. My car isn't exactly the "run of the mill" MKIV k04-02x setup. I have the Forge wastegate actuator and a couple of other little special things here and there. Needless to say, I've had Uni work on a couple of files for me - hopefully I'll be doing another soon once I get all of my other work taken care of. If I had the money (I mean, I do... but it's not really personally worth it for me) I'd dyno Revo on the 415s (470s or whatever @ 4bar) and then Uni with the same injectors. My suspicion would be that Revo would make slightly more power on the right side of the graph, but in the long run Uni is willing to work with the next stages of my k04-02x project. Additionally, I'd say Uni also has more "under the curve." But, I'll never really have anything past the logs I've run and friends I've... followed








If anyone wants to chip in, I think I can get each ECU dyno'd for $50/ECU. I'll happily do it and show logs + tape. But, honestly... I can't justify making the trip out to the place 2 times for myself as I already know which company I will be with in the end. So, the only way it'll happen is if people are willing to pitch in some cash - hell, if I raised $50-60 I'd do both. I intend to head to the track sometime in the very near future - most likely after I put the fuel pump in. I suspect I'll be trapping in the 106-107s and if I can get out of the 2.28-2.33 range for my 60s I think I'll see low 13s pushing 12s. The last time I was out I did 13.7 @ 105 w/a 2.31 60'. I think I posted it here... don't really recall. I just know that I'm shooting for both the highest MKIV k04-02x trap + lowest MKIV k04-02x time. So, we'll see where that takes me.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Actually, I just reread the first page and I think I MAY have the highest k04-02x trap speed for a MKIV... I think the 105.xx was on race fuel? Unless I misread something there? If anyone can clarify let me know... I may have to scan my timeslip now








J-Tec is close on the fastest time, but not quite there... J-Tec should be a 5spd since he's a Wolfie. IIRC, the fastest time is another 5spd. Damn 5spds. Time to do a trans swap


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_ don't really recall. I just know that I'm shooting for both the highest MKIV k04-02x trap + lowest MKIV k04-02x time. So, we'll see where that takes me.

Tomorrow is your chance, step up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

I love my 5 speed







and i have you beat on trap speed!
I also ran a 13.8 that day, i bogged on launch a little, but my trap on that run was 106.5mph http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: Here's my slip for the 13.3 run, just to back up my post.. i have the 106mph slip in my car, ill get a pic of that later










_Modified by J-tec at 12:21 PM 9-20-2008_


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (J-tec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-tec* »_I love my 5 speed







and i have you beat on trap speed!
I also ran a 13.8 that day, i bogged on launch a little, but my trap on that run was 106.5mph http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: Here's my slip for the 13.3 run, just to back up my post.. i have the 106mph slip in my car, ill get a pic of that later
_Modified by J-tec at 12:21 PM 9-20-2008_

Oh, nice. Was this pump or race? Just so I can know what I need to beat... granted I don't think I'll put race in until I get rods in, but all the same.


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (J-tec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-tec* »_I love my 5 speed







and i have you beat on trap speed!
I also ran a 13.8 that day, i bogged on launch a little, but my trap on that run was 106.5mph http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: Here's my slip for the 13.3 run, just to back up my post.. i have the 106mph slip in my car, ill get a pic of that later









i was looking at the left side first, i was like


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
Oh, nice. Was this pump or race? Just so I can know what I need to beat... granted I don't think I'll put race in until I get rods in, but all the same.

104 oct on the race file http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Oh, ok. Well, it looks like you have the highest trap on race then for now. You're very close to the fastest time - IIRC 13.24 is the time to beat for now on race gas. I'm not sure what the fastest pump time is though? My 13.71 @ 104.8 was on pump. I haven't put race gas in yet - I think I'll snap a rod; so I'm holding out until after I get it built.


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

I need to get mine to the track badly.....


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (jettasmooth)*

I talked to Unitronic at H20, they said their stage 2+ program works for k04-02x's, basically out of the box, I think.$650 for it, better than custom sw!


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*

No ****? 650? but that's still just a base software, you could still get it custom tuned.. correct me if i'm wrong tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (J-tec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-tec* »_No ****? 650? but that's still just a base software, you could still get it custom tuned.. correct me if i'm wrong tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah, I gotta talk to PMZ about it though, maybe I can get more detailed info from them. For now i'll just run my APR 93 octane with a MBC set to ~20 (or maybe one of those dual MBC's







) and i can save up over the winter and get unitronic at DoD2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*

Is it possible to get more power using larger injectors and Uni custom BT software?


----------



## WolfPac (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: (Mike.Mike.)*

Hey, anybody on here using Giac k04-02x software?
Was running it with the 3bar FPR regulator, but it didn't seem to be running right. Switched over to a 4 bar FPR and it seems to be running better after the initial misfire and CPU adaption. But the the car seems like gas when idling but no black smoke.
Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, Rob.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (WolfPac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfPac* »_Hey, anybody on here using Giac k04-02x software?
Was running it with the 3bar FPR regulator, but it didn't seem to be running right. Switched over to a 4 bar FPR and it seems to be running better after the initial misfire and CPU adaption. But the the car seems like gas when idling but no black smoke.
Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, Rob.

Im very interested how the GIAC K04-02x Software works. Do you have all of the other supporting mods that GIAC recommends? I have been told that even on GIAC X+ the 4 bar runs better, but was told to get an adjustable fpr so things can be fine tuned. On the GIAC X+ I heard a few times a 3.5 is perfect so I would assume on the K04-02x a 4 bar would be better. I would assume you have all of the other mods listed on their page?


----------



## WolfPac (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

I have all the supporting hardware minus the DPR exhaust manifold. The car seems to run better on the 4 bar, but during idle it smells of gas. Maybe i'll try an adjustable FPR and get it dyno'd to see what would be the best results.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (J-tec)*

what boost were you running ? I'm sure you could have ran more boost with 104oct. no problem. I have no doubt you could push it too 260-280whp on race gas or meth and cranked boost.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Man I cant wait until I get mine on... about two months for me left.
I have 2 quick questions, dont know if maybe trevor or jonny can help me out with them
1) I currently have x+ ko3 software, and will upgrade to GIAC through dubwerks. Should I get all the new stuff on and drive to dubwerks on ko3 software and just take it easy, then get flashed to the k04, or should I get flashed to k04 software while still on k03 turbo and d rive it home and tear it apart. which is safer. bot times I obv wont be getting on it hard or anything but is a 25 min drive so... Or is it possible to just take my ECU out and bring it to them whehenver i want during my build
2) Im having trouble sourcing TT225 lines. Ive been looking for a while and have come up with nothing, so my qquestion is how is the quality of the PI units, the 150$ price tag for alll 4 lines is a nice incentive, but im a little hesitant.
Oh and i will be the first to hit a 12 1/4 mile pass you noobs!!!!! hahah, ive got some tricks up my sleeve. lol


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_Man I cant wait until I get mine on... about two months for me left.
I have 2 quick questions, dont know if maybe trevor or jonny can help me out with them
1) I currently have x+ ko3 software, and will upgrade to GIAC through dubwerks. Should I get all the new stuff on and drive to dubwerks on ko3 software and just take it easy, then get flashed to the k04, or should I get flashed to k04 software while still on k03 turbo and d rive it home and tear it apart. which is safer. bot times I obv wont be getting on it hard or anything but is a 25 min drive so... Or is it possible to just take my ECU out and bring it to them whehenver i want during my build
2) Im having trouble sourcing TT225 lines. Ive been looking for a while and have come up with nothing, so my qquestion is how is the quality of the PI units, the 150$ price tag for alll 4 lines is a nice incentive, but im a little hesitant.
Oh and i will be the first to hit a 12 1/4 mile pass you noobs!!!!! hahah, ive got some tricks up my sleeve. lol


I'm going to beat you to 12s unless it starts snowing here too soon







. 
Well, if it were me I'd get the k04-02x software and then do the swap. FWIW, you'll just need to put the injectors in when you get the SW. So, just take injectors with you, swap them, then you're good to go. You'll be able to boost your k03s anyhow and everything afterwards. You'll just run rich, but won't do any harm as long as you don't red line it and beat on it. 
I'm running the 225 oil feed and coolant return. My coolant feed is a modded PI line (waste of money, could have done it by myself or probably even used a modded OEM one) and my oil return is a hacked up stock return line w/a piece of push-lok line where the "flex" / braided section was. I have a hybrid pan... so the 225 oil return line doesn't work anyhow - I had it, but I sold it whenever it wasn't going to work. If I did it again, I'd probably try to reuse the k03s feed line... actually, I think everything but the oil return line could probably be worked in with minimal modification.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

ahh if you can run before snow then i have no chance, i will be installing everything probably around december/jan, and thats if I feel like working in a cold garage. 
Thanks for the info, Ill just swap in the injecotrs when I get tuned and drive back home and rip her apart. As far as the lines go, i just want all the pieces ready for me for a peace of mind install. Im not necessarily against altering the ko3 ones, it would just be easier to bolt em all up. But quality wise i shouldnt worry about the PI ones it sounds like your tellling me.. just maybe a lil waste of money?
As far as runnig 12's on this turbo.. to start im going with not so much an adding power approach. Ill be installing a peloquin LSD, in conjunction with 225 drag radials on my 15" avus's for a track set. I know my LBs are pretty heavy in comparison to the LBs, but either way the traction will be better. If I can afford it all at once, im also gonna throw in some raxles for peace of mind during the launch..
if jettadude can run a 13.0 on a k03 (and slicks) and the record k03 car is 12.4,Im pretty sure our K04 cars car _DIP_ 12's.... with the right driver. I trapped at 101 w/ an ET of 14.3 on my k03. 2.3 60ft. A lot of it is in the launch with these cars.
I know the 12.4 ko3 car is an extreme case, but RIch's(dubwerks) cherry bomb ran 11.7 this summer at Treffen, with 450 whp. thats .7 sec of a difference from the record k03 car and almost 225 hp b/w the two cars. I have high hopes for the k04, although the numbers arent very high, I think its more or less how this car is driven cuz w/ fwd anything over 300 whp starts to get nitty gritty 
sorry for the rant and sway from ko4 topic, i couldnt control myself


_Modified by DBVeeDB at 9:15 PM 10-1-2008_


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

anyone know how to get the turbo exhaust mani bolts off if they are stripped? apparently the dude that sold me the turbo and mani tried to take the bolts off without external torx and stripped 2 of them... I am soaking them in wd 40 right now, and i tried cutting a slice in the top for a flathead.... i'll try the flathead again later after letting the wd 40 soak in.
also, would it be easier for the install to put the turbo on the exhaust mani before installing it or after?


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*

You could always try a titanium bit and extractor and get em out if that doesnt work...
Have you seen J-Tec's install thread? I believe he mounted the turbo on the support bracket with most lines attached and then put in the mani.


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*

I'm glad to see the new k04-20 thread taking life. I doubt it will get to 80+ pages like the original but no need to. I miss my pro imports kit, but the 50 trim is so much better...lol.







By the way i still run my k04-20 sw on my 50 trim and works great. k04-20 is a fun little torquey turbo none the less. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Come on guys take this puppy to the max. Someone needs to throw some rods in and crank that betch to see what a k04-20 can really do.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

i am really debating doing rods.. Pulling the motor wouldnt be hard fo rme, have no AC, no Sai or anything, but i dont know how to do internal work and wouldnt know who to pay. 
Plus if im gonna throw rods in... why not just go bigger? I do want to push the ko4 to the max though, i want to produce 1/4 mile times similar to gt28 setups, not better just similar(before i get yelled at for saying that)


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chemhalo* »_You could always try a titanium bit and extractor and get em out if that doesnt work...

true... trying to avoid buying even MORE tools though lol i prolly spent $200 on tools in the past couple weeks (not a lot i know but i am poor and unemployed as of yesterday)


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_
Plus if im gonna throw rods in... why not just go bigger? I do want to push the ko4 to the max though, i want to produce 1/4 mile times similar to gt28 setups, not better just similar(before i get yelled at for saying that)

You can always go bigger after you do the rods, if you want to. This turbo is capable of many things, with the right parts helping it. Sounds like a couple of us have very promising builds right now, we'll see what goes down








we should make a ko4-20 crew or something LOL


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (J-tec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-tec* »_
You can always go bigger after you do the rods, if you want to. This turbo is capable of many things, with the right parts helping it. Sounds like a couple of us have very promising builds right now, we'll see what goes down








we should make a ko4-20 crew or something LOL










I would SOOO rock a -02x sticker!!!


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*

check my sig








dooooooooooooooo it!


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

^^ just let me be #5, im so down


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (J-tec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-tec* »_check my sig








dooooooooooooooo it!

damn it now i REALLY gotta finish this swap so i can add it to my sig


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*

hahah you can be 5 or what ever you want man lol just ADD IT!


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

done!!
80 pages here we come


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

Heya DB, what do you drive? I'm an NIUer too...PM me if you'd like...


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! ([email protected])*

has anyone tried to run the k04-25 or 26??


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (mcmahonbj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcmahonbj* »_has anyone tried to run the k04-25 or 26??

Those turbo's are for the S4/RS4 and the manifolds for them are INSANE. They will not fit by any means on our cars. Plus the mani's are also only for 3 cylinders (since the s4 is a v6)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (J-tec)*

alright thanks for the info man!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif haha ill just go with the k04-20 i want to find a new or slightly used. how come pro imports dont sell the kits for mk4's anymore...


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (mcmahonbj)*

probably because 1 out of every 20 fit properly.... The up-pipe that they sold definitely did not line up properly with my setup, so I had a custom downpipe fabricated


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (mcmahonbj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcmahonbj* »_has anyone tried to run the k04-25 or 26??

IIRC, they have the same comp wheel on them, so there'd be no benefit to running one of them instead. However, I'm also fairly certain that they have the same turbo flange, which means they could be used on our manifold. Honestly, Imagine that someone with enough effort could put a k04-02x on a standard transverse manifold and just modify IC piping a bit to get it where they want it. I also imagine that the same could be said for the -025/26. I actually have been wondering how it'd fit on a normal transverse manifold - just utilize the PI uppipe and do a custom down pipe... I think it'd be doable. Who knows though.


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (jettasmooth)*

so i have to piece a kit together slowly from random places??


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

well after seeing Jtec make 250 WHP im SOLD me and 04dubgli have talked many times before but the sound of a big turbo was always in the making for me ..then i seen the ammount of headaches it came with and i decided..well not for me. the K04 is less expensive and i want to make 250whp which seems more then possible on this kit plus a few goodies or so. 
SO. who can point me in the right direction to start piecing together this turbo kit? i wana do it by spring!!!!!


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (stevec1.8t)*

i also want to know if there is a site where i can get all of it new... pro imports doesnt have it all... and i cant find new k04-20's


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (mcmahonbj)*

You can find new K04-20s... they are expensive though. Also, the two most critical components of the PI kit are not OEM pieces... the exhaust downturn and the charge pipe.


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*

gotcha guess ill just try to find a used k04-2x with low miles on it cause i think pro imports has the rest of what i need. just gotta buy 42dd k04 downpipe too


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (stevec1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevec1.8t* »_well after seeing Jtec make 250 WHP im SOLD me and 04dubgli have talked many times before but the sound of a big turbo was always in the making for me ..then i seen the ammount of headaches it came with and i decided..well not for me. the K04 is less expensive and i want to make 250whp which seems more then possible on this kit plus a few goodies or so. 
SO. who can point me in the right direction to start piecing together this turbo kit? i wana do it by spring!!!!! 

Look for stuff on here, a lot of guys are selling their stock 225 setups on the audi TT classfieds, that was the first place i looked http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

I have exhaust manifolds







Of the OEM variety for this kit.. as well as the inserts. That's my contribution currently. I do need the 2 OEM manifolds I have for another couple of months though - til I get my tubular one finished.







Hey... I can make tubular ones for some $$, but I don't see many people in this thread spending that sort of dough.


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

how much you charge for a tubular mani?


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (mcmahonbj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcmahonbj* »_how much you charge for a tubular mani?

x2 and what kind of experience have you had with a welder, etc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

I got dibs on one of trevors OEM manis, and Depending on how your new mani looks I may buy that too


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (mcmahonbj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcmahonbj* »_so i have to piece a kit together slowly from random places??

That's what makes it "fun"
...

My swap is starting tomorrow














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (pickles and mayo)*

click


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (pickles and mayo)*

haha well im doing my timig belt first.. than im going to save up for the k04-20 setup revo software 42dd tbe 4 bar fpr and eurojet fmic


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (pickles and mayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pickles and mayo* »_ click 

That's hilarious, did you make those?


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (J-tec)*

no just found them when searching ebay for k04 lol


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

i dontknow if this link will work but..
http://www.car-part.com/cgi-bin/search.cgi
ah ok it didnt, but if you go to car-part.com and select 02-03 Audi TT turbo/supercharger and search throughout the USA you get a lot of hits from 400-900$ for the ko4. Im going to call some of these places and see if they have some other stuff too(lines, mani). just a thought for those of you looking for the turbos. They spit everythigng up by engine code too, so it should be a legit ko4, not a ko3 from the TT180 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by DBVeeDB at 11:16 AM 10-5-2008_


_Modified by DBVeeDB at 11:17 AM 10-5-2008_


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

ew don't do revo software.. you can get so much more power out of other companies programs..
Also another question..Where did everyone get the top U shaped part of the down pipe at?
Also does anyone know where u can get A catless downpipe for the 225 at? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (Mike.Mike.)*

J-Tec hacked a piece from a stock 225 downpipe for the U. I bought the pro-imports downturn.
You cannot use a 225 downpipe as it is. The best choice for a whole piece is the 42 Draft Designs K04 downpipe which you can buy with a race pipe (no cat).
edit... fixed 42... not 24


_Modified by Chemhalo at 4:43 PM 10-6-2008_


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

cana nyone get me a quick picture of the OEM oil+coolant lines off the car if possible? i need them to send to a possible supplier.


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

jtec whats god with a reply to the PM?


----------



## lax1492 (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: (Mike.Mike.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike.Mike.* »_ew don't do revo software.. you can get so much more power out of other companies programs..


What are other companies quoting on 93 octane ?


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (lax1492)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lax1492* »_What are other companies quoting on 93 octane ?

IIRC, GIAC, UNI, & REVO make specific software for the K04-02x. But you can tweak APR K04-001 software to work with it. Not sure about the UNI Software, I think they just have BT software, NOT specific to the K04-02x, I think its a 630 Injector File.


----------



## lax1492 (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

Right, but does anyone have any hp/tq data on other software past revo for the ko4-20


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (lax1492)*

What DV are you using for the setup? I have a Forge 007 but it seems to be letting air out at high boost. Maybe I don't have the right spring, but I only have one...


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (AFX20)*

Doesnt the 710N hold to 20+? So if you're running less then that you should be fine. What are the Audi TT 225hp guys running? With their cars chipped dont they still run the 710N? Im sure the 007 is fine, just have to get the right spring.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

I just noticed on the first page, one of the parts listed is the 710N.


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (stevec1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevec1.8t* »_jtec whats god with a reply to the PM?

Sent you one back, didn't know if some of your IM got cut off or somethin? didn't make sense









_Quote, originally posted by *Chemhalo* »_J-Tec hacked a piece from a stock 225 downpipe for the U. I bought the pro-imports downturn.
You cannot use a 225 downpipe as it is. The best choice for a whole piece is the *42 Draft Designs *K04 downpipe which you can buy with a race pipe (no cat).

The kit that i bought had the down turn piece from the 225 already in it, i just welded my old ko3 downpipe to make it fit to it
And also, i used to run the 710n on my car. Then when i switched to my forge 007, i gained 2 psi. Those DV aren't made to hold that much boost at ALL times. Get an aftermarket DV, you won't ever have boost leaks from a forge persay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by J-tec at 8:34 AM 10-6-2008_


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (J-tec)*

I have the TT225 setup as well, and it made a huge difference holding boost when I switched from the 710N to the Forge. definitely worth the upgrade.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_
IIRC, GIAC, *UNI*, & REVO make *specific software for the K04-02x*. But you can tweak APR K04-001 software to work with it. Not sure about the *UNI Software*, I think they just have BT software, *NOT specific to the K04-02x*, I think its a 630 Injector File.


They all do make specific k04-02x software, that's correct. Uni's k04-02x file is NOT a 630cc file - it's a 380 just like all of the others. Furthermore, you could tweak a k03 or k03s file to run a k04-02x. Hell, Sav used GIAC X+ to run a 2871R to 380whp. Frankly, I would rather use a k03 file than use APR's k04-001 file. That file has been nothing but problems for ~50% of its users. Their k04-001 file simply puts a 4bar in with minimal boost and timing differences. That's not enough fueling for a k04-02x. Not only that, but it's a 2.5" MAF housing still, not the 3" that is used for a k04-02x inlet pipe. As has been mentioned many times in here, people tend to put 380s in with a standard AWD/AWW/AWP MAF sensor in a 3" MAF housing and the size difference nearly cancels the difference in fueling vs. airflow out. That does not make it an optimal setup. Just keep these things clear for others who come into this thread looking for information.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Thank you for clearing things up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_Thank you for clearing things up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















I just read what I wrote and feel like a bit of a dick, sorry about that








. I just remember back whenever I used to read through the old thread to try to see how people were setting up this kit and such. It was my figurative bible for a bit. I just want to make sure no one misunderstands down the road http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I just know how many people have limp mode issues with that APR k04-001 file - some people return to solder-in chips to help, but even they still have issues; it's a very hit or miss file for some reason.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

No problem at all, thats what forums are for. To talk about issues. I dont get too offended haha. I just try to help out as much as I can. I admit I am not a mechanic but I do read alot on here. I post from experiences and from the all of the posts I have read. If I am wrong someone is always nice enough to correct me


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_No problem at all, thats what forums are for. To talk about issues. I dont get too offended haha. I just try to help out as much as I can. I admit I am not a mechanic but I do read alot on here. I post from experiences and from the all of the posts I have read. If I am wrong someone is always nice enough to correct me









agreed, this forum has been a tremendous help to me as well. I posted a few pages back about the k04 turbo bracket not fitting. I may have found my problem, is the bracket 2 pieces? I found what appears to be a another bracket piece while cleaning my garage last night.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

to go along with his question, (^) is the bracket neccesary? or is the connection from turbo to manifold enough?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_to go along with his question, (^) is the bracket neccesary? or is the connection from turbo to manifold enough?


Generally speaking you do not need the bracket. It's a nice little safety piece, but it really shouldn't matter on a cast iron manifold. You'll find that some people run bracketed turbos on tubular manifolds to prevent the manifold from needing to support the turbo's weight - this is more common with thinner walled manifolds in particular. As a rule of thumb, I believe that a "street" car should be running a minimum of a sch40 pipe; however, there are instances where you can utilize a turbo bracket and a thinner walled pipe (save some $$). 1.5" sch40 piping has ~.120" thick walls - very typical for a tubular manifold that is used for a street car without a brace. But, the tubular manifolds you hear about that are cracking are most likely thinner walled, or the welds are garbage.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

I've been running without the brace on for about 15,000 miles, recently removing the turbo and manifold (no cracks) about 1000 miles ago. I suppose its not needed but like 04vdubgli said its added insurance, I plan to put mine on if I can figure it out. Since the car makes gobs of torque and my downpipe rubs a little bit, I'd feel much better with it on.
So can anyone tell me is the bracket composed of 2 pieces?


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

GIAC performance software for the 2005 - 2001 Golf ® / Jetta ® w/ K04-23 / K04-20 Turbo Upgrade smoothly delivers a 70-150 hp and 90-150 ft/lbs gain.
Required Hardware:
* 380 cc injectors (real S3/225TT 380 or Deka 1 Siemens 380, Genesis 380)
* 225 TT 3inch OD MAF with real TT sensor not golf jetta (Part number: 06A906461EX)
* Upgraded intercooler with less than 2 psi boost drop and IATs less than 50 deg. C. sustained.
* K04-23 or K04-20 turbo
* Manifold and DP for the above parts.
* F - N75 valve works best
* Intake: long tube CAIs or stock air boxes, or short if velocity stacked properly.
* Green Coolant temp sensor.
Recommended: 2.5 inch exhaust makes the most power.
Recommended: RTS manifold for ~ 20-30 more HP.
Recommended: Upgraded connecting rods to improve durability with frequent race fuel usage.

That is directly from GIAC site http://www.giacusa.com/programs.php?mpid=148


----------



## lax1492 (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: (Mike.Mike.)*

^ Which comes out to around 250-256whp.
J-tec netted himself a 256whp run @ 21 psi with gaic(from the video i saw on the first page). I had psi set about 19 and it netted me 236whp, but my problem at the time was the transmission since it was an automatic, so I was limited. My main concern was not the HP but this turbo delivers high tq spikes that made it right to blow my automatic transmission(again). A lot of people like to say 1 psi=8hp so if that holds the software's are competitive.
I know pro imports who uses Revo claims 244whp which is conservative. Not trying to take away from J-tec because 256whp is super but Revo should be able to come close. Now drivability with software like revo is a different story like cold starts…. but again a different story for a different day.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

ill be running the GIAC, so Ill be able to get you guys some additional GIAC numbers (most ikely 93) but possibly 100 once everything is complete.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

Can someone please make a part list with VAG part numbers for dummies? What else do I need? http://www31.brinkster.com/bmxp/K04-02x/parts.html
Part # Part Desc 
06A 253 033A-J 225 TT exhaust manifold 
06A 145 704-M (or 06A 145 704-Q) K04-020 Turbo 
06A 145 832-L Turbo outlet elbow 
06A 121 08-1 Coolant Line 
06A 121 497 G 2 00 Coolant line (not sure if last 3 digits belong) 
06A 145 778-K Oil Line 
06a 145 735J 3 00 Oil Line (not sure if last 3 digits belong) 
102-090-05 Exhaust Manifold Nut 
06a 145 735J 3 00 Oil Line (not sure if last 3 digits belong) 
058-253-039-L Block to Exhaust Manifold Gasket 
06A-253-039-H Exhaust Manifold to Turbo Gasket 
06A-145-540-K Turbo Mounting Bolts (Inverse Torx) 
06A-145-540-K Turbo to Downpipe Gasket) 
06A-145-536-H Turbo bracket (under turbo mounts to block) 
058-145-757-A Oil Return Line to Oil Pan Gasket 
Injectors - Which are the best ones? OEM or Deka 1 Siemens 380 or Genesis 380, which one is the best?
FPR - Which is the best adjustable one?
What else will I need?


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

Also does Pro-Imports offer the "kit" with everything except the turbo? How much is that? I want to see if its cheaper through PI or if I buy them from the dealer. I get a slight discount because I work at another dealership.


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

*Turbo/Mani*
K04-2x Turbo 06A 145 704M (or P or Q)
Exhaust Manifold 06A 253 033AJ
Turbo Outlet Elbow 06A 145 832L (The Forge replacement is cheaper, and a basic silicone elbow even cheaper still... unsure of dimensions of each side)
*Gaskets:*
Exhaust Manifold 058 253 039 L
Turbo/Mani 06A 253 039 H
Turbo/DP 8L9 253 115 A
*Nuts and Bolts:*
Exhaust Mani Nuts N 902 002 01
Exhaust Mani Washer N 903 572 01
Turbo mounting Bolts 06A 145 540 K
Turbo mounting washer 06A 145 791 A
Turbo/DP Nuts N 903 690 01
Turbo/DP Studs N 907 678 01
*Turbo Bracket* (can reuse K03 bolts?)
Turbo Bracket 06A 145 536 H
Turbo Bracket Bolt 1 N 010 247 10
Turbo Bracket Bolt 2 N 103 036 03
*Stock pieces connecting to TIP* (optional?)
PCV Hose/TIP Coupler N 909 357 01
PCV Hose 06A 103 817
Joint Pipe 06A 133 382 P
*Oil Lines*
Return Line 06A 145 735 J
Gasket Turbo 058 145 757 C
Gasket Pan 058 145 757 A
Bolt Turbo N 014 702 13
Bolt Pan N 902 716 02
Oil Feed 06A 145 778 P
Banjo WHT 000 223
Seal N 013 851 4
*Water Lines*
Water Hose 06A 121 497 P
Banjo 06A 145 541 J
Seal N 013 814 9
Water Pipe 06A 121 044 E
Pipe Clip N 102 582 01


_Modified by Chemhalo at 7:48 PM 10-7-2008_


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*

WOW NICE!







Has anyone ever tried to price all of this at a dealer?
That list seems bigger then the one on the first page, do I need everything there? Why such a difference in the parts list?


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

What about injectors, injector spacers, FPR, maf?


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

You do not need all the parts on that list as you can probably reuse oil line bolts, banjos, things like that.
Most all the software calls for tt225 to 380cc injectors. Anything like that should be fine. You only need spacers if your injectors call for them. FPR is software dependent. A 3.5 or adjustable wont be OE anyway. MAF is also software dependent... whether you need just a VR6 housing or the entire TT225 MAF 06A 906 461 E (or EX for refurbished).


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*

Thanks again for clarification http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I guess I just want to know what exactly I need and how much it would cost from the dealer vs PI.


_Modified by VWGolfA4 at 3:45 PM 10-7-2008_


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (lax1492)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lax1492* »_^ Which comes out to around 250-256whp.
J-tec netted himself a 256whp run @ 21 psi with gaic(from the video i saw on the first page). I had psi set about 19 and it netted me 236whp, but my problem at the time was the transmission since it was an automatic, so I was limited. My main concern was not the HP but this turbo delivers high tq spikes that made it right to blow my automatic transmission(again). A lot of people like to say 1 psi=8hp so if that holds the software's are competitive.
I know pro imports who uses Revo claims 244whp which is conservative. Not trying to take away from J-tec because 256whp is super but Revo should be able to come close. Now drivability with software like revo is a different story like cold starts…. but again a different story for a different day.


While this is correct, PI claims that power on 93oct, Jtec made that on 104oct. I made 239whp on 93oct w/Revo - and that wasn't honestly the best it ran. I think that it's easily capable of 250whp on 93oct - which is what PI basically says - they claimed 290whp on 104oct.


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_What about injectors, injector spacers, FPR, maf?

If anyone needs any Injectors/ Fueling solutions, hit me up, USRT has everythin you need for the ko4-20 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (J-tec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-tec* »_If anyone needs any Injectors/ Fueling solutions, hit me up, USRT has everythin you need for the ko4-20 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

PM sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chemhalo* »_*Turbo/Mani*
*Gaskets:*
Exhaust Manifold 058 253 039 L
Turbo/Mani 06A 253 039 H
Turbo/DP 8L9 253 115 A
*Nuts and Bolts:*
Exhaust Mani Nuts N 902 002 01
Exhaust Mani Washer N 903 572 01
Turbo mounting Bolts 06A 145 540 K
Turbo mounting washer 06A 145 791 A
Turbo/DP Nuts N 903 690 01
Turbo/DP Studs N 907 678 01


I got all the exhuastand turbo gaskets and bolts/washers from the dealer for about $120... but that's wholesale price (they give our club a discount







)


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pickles and mayo* »_I got all the exhuastand turbo gaskets and bolts/washers from the dealer for about $120... but that's wholesale price (they give our club a discount







)

Hey since Im local, mind picking up a few things for me?







Id love to see what this kit is priced at from the dealer with your discount...


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_
Hey since Im local, mind picking up a few things for me?







Id love to see what this kit is priced at from the dealer with your discount...

Just go to Danbury VW and tell the people at the parts counter that you're from HCD, they should give you the discount. Might only be like 10-20% though, I think they gave me wholesale price because i am awesome


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

if i mention "vortex" at my dealler i get a 10% discount I think, i also said I went to "treffen" and i guess that worked too lol.
who'd a thought vortex would actually SAVE me money one day


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

PI software







?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (ANT THE KNEE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ANT THE KNEE* »_PI software







?

REVO


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

ok PI is pro imports and it uses revo?


----------



## lax1492 (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: (ANT THE KNEE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ANT THE KNEE* »_ok PI is pro imports and it uses revo?

yes


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

290whp at 104?


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (Budsdubbin)*

i *think* there was always some controversy over that dyno... their 290whp claim included spraying the IC


_Modified by Chemhalo at 3:04 AM 10-9-2008_


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*

Anyone know if revo is offering sai/evap removal on their 02x software?


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (ANT THE KNEE)*

I thought Uni and Tapp were the only ones offering that?







I wish GIAC would do something like that. If I ever do go with a BT I want to rip everything out I dont need.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (Budsdubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Budsdubbin* »_290whp at 104?

Just curious, I know the 225hp TTs are AWD but what are those guys putting down with all the bolt ons?


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_I thought Uni and Tapp were the only ones offering that?







I wish GIAC would do something like that. If I ever do go with a BT I want to rip everything out I dont need.

I was just told the other day that Uni is no longer offering evap/SAI removal on their stage 2+..only BT








How's the Tapp tune?


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_
Just curious, I know the 225hp TTs are AWD but what are those guys putting down with all the bolt ons?

I don't know what they're putting down, but i've been in chipped TT's before and they don't nearly as fast as my FWD does. It's that damn all-wheel drive


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (J-tec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-tec* »_
I don't know what they're putting down, but i've been in chipped TT's before and they don't nearly as fast as my FWD does. It's that damn all-wheel drive

X2. I used to take out chipped 225s with my k03s.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

How much was the original complete 'Kit" from PI anyway?
What are you guys spending on the new parts?


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_How much was the original complete 'Kit" from PI anyway?
What are you guys spending on the new parts? 

so you've decided to go through with the swap? lol
anyone have a PI DP adapter for sale? that $260 is still killing me... can't wait to start my new job


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pickles and mayo* »_so you've decided to go through with the swap? lol
anyone have a PI DP adapter for sale? that $260 is still killing me... can't wait to start my new job









Im still up in the air. Something isnt right with the car. It doesnt run right. Everyone says Im just used to the power. I used to be able to spin pretty much all of 2nd gear now I can barely chirp 2nd and I have to really slam the gears. With 103k+ miles on my turbo, chipped since 50k with GIAC X+ Im sure its getting there. If I drive the car really hard, idle for about 5 mins and smash the gas I get smoke out of the exhaust. As I look at the other kits they are just out of my price range. Im just trying to find out what I can afford and piece this one together. 
The K04-001 is like $1500 installed. This is a no brainer if I cant afford anything else.
The K04-02x is like $2000-3000 installed with all new parts. Turbo is $1100 at dealer brand new or ~$900 refurbished.
A T3s60 or GT28R are $3000+ installed
The kinetics Kit is really nice, 2200+350 for fueling but then I need a FMIC and thats ~$400+. Its still like $3000+ with parts and labor. Its also more of a highway turbo, I like light to light speed not highway monster speed. I love Torque!!! 
Im just all confused










_Modified by VWGolfA4 at 4:27 PM 10-9-2008_


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_
Im still up in the air. Something isnt right with the car. It doesnt run right. Everyone says Im just used to the power. I used to be able to spin pretty much all of 2nd gear now I can barely chirp 2nd and I have to really slam the gears. With 103k+ miles on my turbo, chipped since 50k with GIAC X+ Im sure its getting there. If I drive the car really hard, idle for about 5 mins and smash the gas I get smoke out of the exhaust. As I look at the other kits they are just out of my price range. Im just trying to find out what I can afford and piece this one together. 
The K04-001 is like $1500 installed. This is a no brainer if I cant afford anything else.
The K04-02x is like $2000-3000 installed with all new parts. Turbo is $1100 at dealer brand new or ~$900 refurbished.
A T3s60 or GT28R are $3000+ installed
The kinetics Kit is really nice, 2200+350 for fueling but then I need a FMIC and thats ~$400+. Its still like $3000+ with parts and labor. Its also more of a highway turbo, I like light to light speed not highway monster speed. I love Torque!!! 
Im just all confused









_Modified by VWGolfA4 at 4:27 PM 10-9-2008_
 
FWIW, I've heard tons about the Kinetic 50 trims being garbage. Now, if you buy the "upgrade" for the turbos and then get the Garrett 50trim I hear it's great, but that's like $400 more. Just something to think about - whether it's hearsay or whatever, just tossing it out there for people to think about.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_FWIW, I've heard tons about the Kinetic 50 trims being garbage. Now, if you buy the "upgrade" for the turbos and then get the Garrett 50trim I hear it's great, but that's like $400 more. Just something to think about - whether it's hearsay or whatever, just tossing it out there for people to think about.

Thank you for some more input, but thats just another $400 on top of everything else ya know? Even more out of my price range.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

^ also... you may have to start worrying about rods right? (im not positive, but ive even considered it with this turbo if i take it to the max)


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_^ also... you may have to start worrying about rods right? (im not positive, but ive even considered it with this turbo if i take it to the max)

I am also worried about rods. Torque is what kills them. I have seen people with as little as 280wtq throw rods. Usuaully around 300wtq it is more common. If you are going to be running a lot of race gas or bring this turbo to the max you might want to consider it.


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

OK few quick questions? GIAC recommends a manifold for extra horse power is this true? on the K04-02x also.. can you port the manifold or buy a better manifold for the K04-02x for more power and finally would porting the hotside of this turbo work? i see 250whp im wondering if more is possible?


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (stevec1.8t)*

I know they make other manifolds but thats all I know. I think the company is RTS.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

OK, another REALLY dumb question. I see all of the part numbers but how many of each do I need? Which do I need more then one and how many? My friend has a garage and can get OEM parts cheaper threw his company. I am trying to get a complete list and see what he can do for me. Thanks again.


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_OK, another REALLY dumb question. I see all of the part numbers but how many of each do I need? Which do I need more then one and how many? My friend has a garage and can get OEM parts cheaper threw his company. I am trying to get a complete list and see what he can do for me. Thanks again.


*These are the quantities I have*
*Turbo/Mani*
1x K04-2x Turbo 06A 145 704M (or P or Q)
1x Exhaust Manifold 06A 253 033AJ
1x Turbo Outlet Elbow 06A 145 832L (The Forge replacement is cheaper, and a basic silicone elbow even cheaper still... unsure of dimensions of each side)
*Gaskets:*
1x Exhaust Manifold 058 253 039 L
1x Turbo/Mani 06A 253 039 H
1x Turbo/DP 8L9 253 115 A
*Nuts and Bolts:*
13x Exhaust Mani Nuts N 902 002 01
13x Exhaust Mani Washer N 903 572 01
?? (prolly gonna reuse the stock ones, if possible) Turbo mounting Bolts 06A 145 540 K
3x Turbo mounting washer 06A 145 791 A
3x (i have 3 nuts w/o a label, i think they are these) Turbo/DP Nuts N 903 690 01
3x (or reuse the old ones) Turbo/DP Studs N 907 678 01
*Turbo Bracket* (can reuse K03 bolts?)
Turbo Bracket 06A 145 536 H
Turbo Bracket Bolt 1 N 010 247 10
Turbo Bracket Bolt 2 N 103 036 03
*Stock pieces connecting to TIP* (optional?)
PCV Hose/TIP Coupler N 909 357 01
PCV Hose 06A 103 817
Joint Pipe 06A 133 382 P
*Oil Lines*
1x Return Line 06A 145 735 J
1x Gasket Turbo 058 145 757 C
1x (Mine came w/ 4 nuts though...) Gasket Pan 058 145 757 A
?? (I'm reusing the stock ones) Bolt Turbo N 014 702 13
?? (I'm reusing the stock ones) Bolt Pan N 902 716 02
?? (I'm reusing the stock ones) Oil Feed 06A 145 778 P
?? (I'm reusing the stock ones) Banjo WHT 000 223
?? (need to get this still) Seal N 013 851 4
*Water Lines*
1x Water Hose 06A 121 497 P
?? (I'm reusing the stock ones) Banjo 06A 145 541 J
?? (need to get this still) Seal N 013 814 9
?? (I'm reusing the stock ones) Water Pipe 06A 121 044 E
?? (I'm reusing the stock ones) Pipe Clip N 102 582 01

hope that helps a little, maybe someone else can clear up the ??'s... 

_Modified by pickles and mayo at 3:24 PM 10-11-2008_


_Modified by pickles and mayo at 11:34 AM 10-13-2008_


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*

So some of the oil and water lines you can reuse? I thought you couldnt...


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pickles and mayo* »_hope that helps a little, maybe someone else can clear up the ??'s...

Since youre local Id love to see the setup once youre done. Also make a parts list for me when youre done


----------



## 20thAEdub2615 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

RTS manifolds are sold by giac i believe, so good luck looking...quite expensive. and from what I've searched, no one makes a high flow k04-02x.


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (Str8edgeHades)*

You will have more trouble fitting any of the Oil/Waterlines. The oil line is made for k04-02x with the different twist and bends. Especially the return, the k04 sits higher so it's gotta reach a bout 3-4" more...
If you can find any hydrolic presses or something that does fittings in your area, you cn bring them the banjo form the k03/k04 and have them make that or something and have it pressed into a rubber hi temp hose. My friend suggested that.
But all in all, go with k04 oil/water lines... the install will take 3-5x longer and make you that much more pissed.


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (bmxp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_So some of the oil and water lines you can reuse? I thought you couldnt...

_Quote, originally posted by *bmxp* »_You will have more trouble fitting any of the Oil/Waterlines. The oil line is made for k04-02x with the different twist and bends. Especially the return, the k04 sits higher so it's gotta reach a bout 3-4" more...
If you can find any hydrolic presses or something that does fittings in your area, you cn bring them the banjo form the k03/k04 and have them make that or something and have it pressed into a rubber hi temp hose. My friend suggested that.
But all in all, go with k04 oil/water lines... the install will take 3-5x longer and make you that much more pissed.

yeah what he said they are the TT ones, let me edit my post








i think you can reuse the bolts if you want, just need the new hoses


_Modified by pickles and mayo at 11:35 AM 10-13-2008_


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pickles and mayo* »_
I got all the exhuastand turbo gaskets and bolts/washers from the dealer for about $120... but that's wholesale price (they give our club a discount







)

I COULD be wrong but I'm pretty sure I picked up the hardware kit (all bolts and gaskets needed) from PI for $50. Dealer prices can be astronomical. The reason they give clubs a discount is to make you feel good about the fact that what your buying is marked up 200%. At least this was my first hand experience working at VW parts.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

I spoke with and emailed PI regarding a purchase of their 'kit' without the turbo. They said ok no problem and to email them with the parts I had and what I needed. They said they would give me a price in 24 hours for the whole kit... 2 days later... nothing








I spoke with Pat and he said it was fairly cheap without the turbo, he said that was the more expensive part.
How much was the whole kit before they stopped selling it?
Also, TooLFan45n2, I spoke to that other user about the injector questions. I see your point about the TT injectors, no need for anything else, plus the GIAC software was written for those. But I can get 380cc injectors cheaper then the TT injectors haha. They are almost 3 times the price. I thought I saw TT injectors for close to $150 each! Bosch or Genesis I can get for less then $60 each.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_I spoke with and emailed PI regarding a purchase of their 'kit' without the turbo. They said ok no problem and to email them with the parts I had and what I needed. They said they would give me a price in 24 hours for the whole kit... 2 days later... nothing








I spoke with Pat and he said it was fairly cheap without the turbo, he said that was the more expensive part.
How much was the whole kit before they stopped selling it?
Also, TooLFan45n2, I spoke to that other user about the injector questions. I see your point about the TT injectors, no need for anything else, plus the GIAC software was written for those. But I can get 380cc injectors cheaper then the TT injectors haha. They are almost 3 times the price. I thought I saw TT injectors for close to $150 each! Bosch or Genesis I can get for less then $60 each.


IIRC, PI wanted $3000-3400 for the entire kit. It was pretty... expensive. That did include software though. IIRC their hardware kit was in the neighrborhood or $2500. FWIW, I have a set of TT225 injectors that I'll be selling shortly - my pricing will be "market" value - usually I get ~$180 shipped for a used set. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## dallas04gli (Jun 25, 2007)

posting to track. looking at doing a k04 build up. i have giacx+ anyone know what the cost of moving it up to the k04 program is?


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (dallas04gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dallas04gli* »_posting to track. looking at doing a k04 build up. i have giacx+ anyone know what the cost of moving it up to the k04 program is?

I just checked with Tyrolsport. they said it is $250 for the K04-02x software and $150 for the K04-001 software. This is for existing users, so if you dont have any GIAC software I would imaging it is more money.


_Modified by VWGolfA4 at 8:13 AM 10-14-2008_


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

Next topic... haha
I have read that the top of the VR6 intake box will mate up to our 1.8T intake box. Does anyone know for sure if this true? What needs to be modified? Is it the 12v or 24v VR6? Does anyone have a part number? I was told people do this to keep things stealth / OEM since the VR6 has a 3 inch MAF the top of the box will fit nicely. If its expensive Im just going to rip everything out and slap a cone filter to the MAF. Which 'dry' filter is the best? I read some good things on the new AEM dry intakes. By dry I mean not oiled like K&N.


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

Yes it will.. so will the top of the TT225 box. However, the placement/angle of the MAF and SAI port is a little different between the two. I think you will have to stretch that SAI hose more with the VR6 box.
Look in the classifieds for VR6, TT225, and R32 Airboxes... all should work.
Edit.... From pics, I do not see that breather port on an R32 box










_Modified by Chemhalo at 5:31 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*

Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

I actually got lucky when I delt with Pro-Imports. They gave me the parts kit at no extra cost and threw in a used exhaust manifold that they just took out of a TT and PCV relocation kit for nothing at all either. And a year later still not installed because I dont have the cash for the turbo and software yet.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (BlitzKriegGetta)*

Another question... do you think the Pro-Import Up-pipe is a restriction compared to the 42DD Downpipe?


----------



## 20thAEdub2615 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

is there a PI rep on these boards because i can't find one and every time i send them an email i never hear back from them?


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

i cant get a hold of them either via email, let me know if you do str8 edge and ill do the same. I want the lines and hardware from them if possible


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_Another question... do you think the Pro-Import Up-pipe is a restriction compared to the 42DD Downpipe?

Nope. I'd actually venture to say it probably flows more than the 42DD. That's just a guess though as I've never had them together. The PI piece is actually fabricated by GHL IIRC. It's actually pretty nice, but expensive.


----------



## 20thAEdub2615 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

their site is down and in "maintenance" mode. I called them from an ad on randomly found @ silhoses.com telephone: (301) 519-0908
They do NOT make this kit anymore as getting a hold of the turbo became too much of a pain in the butt for them so they dropped out of these forums and advertising the k04-2x kit. However, they have and or are developing a new gt28r kit.

















_Modified by Str8edgeHades at 5:32 PM 10-15-2008_


----------



## stickman (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Regardless, kind of an apples to orange comparison, as you cannot compare the 42DD full downpipe to just the up pipe. It is going to depend on what downpipe you use with the up pipe.
The 42DD is a nice piece that fits well.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (Str8edgeHades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Str8edgeHades* »_is there a PI rep on these boards because i can't find one and every time i send them an email i never hear back from them?

Join the club. I even spoke with Pat that said to email him and he never got back to me.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (stickman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stickman* »_Regardless, kind of an apples to orange comparison, as you cannot compare the 42DD full downpipe to just the up pipe. It is going to depend on what downpipe you use with the up pipe.
The 42DD is a nice piece that fits well. 

OK, I understand. Whats better?
PI Up-Pipe and TT DP vs 42DD DP?


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (Str8edgeHades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Str8edgeHades* »_They do NOT make this kit anymore as getting a hold of the turbo became too much of a pain in the butt for them so they dropped out of these forums and advertising the k04-2x kit. However, they have and or are developing a new gt28r kit.

Still out of my price range but very interesting...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_
OK, I understand. Whats better?
PI Up-Pipe and TT DP vs 42DD DP?
'
IMO...
PI > 42DD >> TT
The PI piece is stainless steel and doesn't wrap back too much. It basically allows you to use any mk4 "k03" downpipe. The 42DD piece is nice, better pricing, but is not stainless; IIRC it's mild. That's one of its biggest drawbacks in my mind.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_IMO...
PI > 42DD >> TT
The PI piece is stainless steel and doesn't wrap back too much. It basically allows you to use any mk4 "k03" downpipe. The 42DD piece is nice, better pricing, but is not stainless; IIRC it's mild. That's one of its biggest drawbacks in my mind.

Thank you again but I think I am explaining this wrong... let me try again.
I already have a TT DP. Should I just get the PI Up-Pipe and call it a day or is it worth selling the TT DP and just getting the 42DD K04-02x DP in place of both my TT DP and the PI Up-Pipe?
Does that make sense?


----------



## lax1492 (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

just an fyi they are a small shop... Pats not the best at calling back unless your cars in there getting work done, but if your a little persistent with calling and pin him down you can get answers. If I need something I go in there and get it , I know its not the same for the rest of you but its not like hes trying to screw people over.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (lax1492)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lax1492* »_ just an fyi they are a small shop... Pats not the best at calling back unless your cars in there getting work done, but if your a little persistent with calling and pin him down you can get answers. If I need something I go in there and get it , I know its not the same for the rest of you but its not like hes trying to screw people over.

Oh of course, I figured they were busy. I never took it as they were trying to.


----------



## lax1492 (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

no worries as i have the same frustrations with them from time to time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (lax1492)*

So are they going to keep selling the up pipe? Since they don't sell the kit anymore.... any alternatives? I've looked a bit but have not found anything... Thinking about getting one and seeing if there is a way to have a local shop make a couple but with my luck it's probably copyright infringement


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pickles and mayo* »_So are they going to keep selling the up pipe? Since they don't sell the kit anymore.... any alternatives? I've looked a bit but have not found anything... Thinking about getting one and seeing if there is a way to have a local shop make a couple but with my luck it's probably copyright infringement









It'd be more like patent infringement if anything I'd say?







. Seriously though, I guess there's a slight argument for a Copyright, but I wouldn't think as much. The trick with these sorts of things is that it's not really patentable if it is "obvious" to someone who works a particular trade. So, in a nutshell, if someone who does exhausts could make an uppipe that looks exactly the same and it's not really "novel" and therefore you can sort of copy it. A big portion of the PI piece is that it has a very tight radius. In fact, it's very difficult to find piping that is as tight. It certainly isn't $260 to make though, so if you want to I'd say more power to you.


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

I meant to get this sooner.... but just to show that the PI piece is not a restriction.
Cell phone pic of PI vs 3" DP











_Modified by Chemhalo at 2:21 PM 10-16-2008_


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*

Thank you but Ill have to wait till Im home. Damn work firewall, I cant see the picture. I just thought that with the bend it was more restrictive then going straight to a DP. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 415GTI337 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (bmxp)*

hey does anyone know of CA dubbers passing smog with this set up? its all OEM so i figure it will.... thanks all! 
or any other states that have a strict visual inspection


----------



## stickman (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_
OK, I understand. Whats better?
PI Up-Pipe and TT DP vs 42DD DP?

Better is relative, depends on what you want. As for performance I don't know anyone who has done comparisons between the up pipe/old DP versus the 42DD piece. Personally I like the 42DD setup better. One less coupling point, a nice bend, good pipe/flanges.
Full 42DD K04-02x conversion DP. Swaintech coated.








A little problem I ran into with the coating. The plugs that Swaintech used, didn't cover the initial seating/chamfer around the threaded opening. Of course I found out the hard way. Never the less, I was able to scrap a bunch of it off and then ran a tap (M18 x 1.5) through. This solved the problem. On another note, my OSH carried M18 x 1.5 taps amazingly. Good when you have a problem on the weekend.








On another note, here is a BEA manifold Swaintech coated. This mainfold has also been Extrude Honed, but all the pics I took got messed up (blurry







) . Just had to make sure to clean out the manifold well, as there were some pieces of paste still in there.








Brian


_Modified by stickman at 12:52 PM 10-19-2008_


----------



## stickman (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (bmxp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxp* »_Official K04 Upgrade Info
Misc. other parts:
*06A-145-710-N* Diverter Valve
*06A-906-149* Injector O-rings
*N-907-678-01* Exhaust Manifold Stud (on block)
*06A-131-627-D* Pipe to Combi Valve (TT225 location)
*06A-131-825-K* Bracket for Combi Valve




Would you please add a couple line items to your list, as they should be included if you are using the TT225 combi valve pipe relocation:
06A-131-627-D - Gasket - TT225 combi valve to combi valve pipe.
06A-131-120-B - Gasket - TT225 combi valve pipe to head
Here are some pics before and after:
This is the TT225 pipe and the TT225 bracket. I never ended up using the brackets, it appears on my AWP there are some other things that needed to be done and doesn't seem to need that bracket anyway. The pipe is a very stout piece.








Stock combi valve and bracket removed from the motor:








Side of head with combi valve removed:








Pipe installed:








Had to bend the pipe a bit to gain clearances. Here is the end result after bending:








End result with combi valve attached. Notice the clocking. Your stock hose from the secondary air intake pump will reach and bend around. It does not kink (not attached in this picture unfortunately).








Hope that helps a few people out, since I didn't see anything on this prior...then again I could just be blind.
Brian


----------



## stickman (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (415GTI337)*

I will eventually find out in 2010. My guess is going to be if all the vacuum routing is ok and you're running a cat, they might be cool about it. Realistically, you can make it look quite stock. In my case the biggest problem would be the silicone hoses and intercooler pipes for a potential giveaway.
Brian


----------



## stickman (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (bmxp)*

A few other random things I found on my conversion (not necessarily all conversion related):
- The 42DD K04 conversion downpipe will not work with a Thermal Research exhaust. The bends on the Thermal allow it to not work. Thermal does bends in the center pipe as well as on the K03 DP. The 42DD piece is "perfectly" straight once in the exhaust tunnel.
In this case you have two options:
1. Buy the rest of the 42DD exhaust. This is what I did.
2. Use your K03 DP with an up pipe.
- If you are running SPA gauges and the harness is running from the radio area of the dash (i.e. where my gauges are) all the way through the left side of the firewall (where the factory runs most of it's wires between engine compartment and cockpit), you will not be able to reach the entire right side of the motor.
This became a problem trying to mount my post IC (eurojet street) boost temp/pressure sensors and my fuel pressure sensor (incoming rubber line).
Solution to this is to order 5' harness extensions from SPA. Originally I didn't know they made these. Got lucky because the original plan was to order extra harnesses and splice them in. To my joy they had these extensions. They're about $20 a piece. Well worth the money. Also gives me another disconnect point








- SPA gauges are actually 2 1/8" around instead of the normal 2 1/6". So most gauge pods/panels need to be reamed out. Here is a 42DD three gauge aluminum panel with three SPA gauges








SPA gauge buttons located below center of the dash. It works well. Only two of the buttons have caps on them in this pic.








- Eurojet street IC appears to have about a 0.8 PSI drop across it. This was gleaned from reading SPA boost pressure gauges pre IC and post IC that were put into the IC pipes within a few inches of the IC itself. Unfortunately I don't have a picture of this right now. 
Next step will be to get the rest of the car together. Unfortunately time isn't on my side, so who knows when that will be. 
Brian


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (stickman)*

Thanks stickman, now I'll know what to look for when I take my SAI off


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

stickman, what you've done to the mani and exhaust is EXACTLY what i want to do. HOw much benefit did you see in the honing, and where did you get the pieces coated?
awesome write-ups and info btw. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_stickman, what you've done to the mani and exhaust is EXACTLY what i want to do. HOw much benefit did you see in the honing, and where did you get the pieces coated?
awesome write-ups and info btw. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I agree. I was thinking of doing the same thing.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

oh yeah, and how much did it cost


----------



## stickman (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

For benefits, I have no comparison to say if there is any benefit or not and what degress. My intention of the coating was to keep stuff from looking rusty over time and hope that it would provide some heat insulation. The problem here is that I didn't do the hot side of the turbo. I was too lazy to take it apart.
On the extrude hone, I'm hoping it helped. At some point in the future I was to re-dyno the car and see how it performs. Prior dynos were with a K03 though. Only comparison that would be possible is someone with the same setup (or close) minus the extrude hone.
For costs, I need to go back and look what I exactly paid. Extrude Hone and Swaintech are both back east. What I ended up doing was shipping all the parts to Extrude Hone and having them ship it to Swaintech. Saved on shipping. Took about 3 months total.
Brian


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Ok, from the extrude site they want 500 and 600 for stg1 and stg 2 respectively for an exhaus tmanifold hone. I dont know if thats worth the cost considering these turbos supposedly get all the flow they need from this manifold but it may be something to look at.
I agree on the hot side of the turbo, in that it would also help to coat it but i too am too lazy to take it apart. Im currently tlaking to my powdercoating guy on what he can over(down the street from me) so hopefully I can avoid some shipping. 
are jet hot and swaintech pretty comparable?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_Ok, from the extrude site they want 500 and 600 for stg1 and stg 2 respectively for an exhaus tmanifold hone. I dont know if thats worth the cost considering these turbos supposedly get all the flow they need from this manifold but it may be something to look at.
I agree on the hot side of the turbo, in that it would also help to coat it but i too am too lazy to take it apart. Im currently tlaking to my powdercoating guy on what he can over(down the street from me) so hopefully I can avoid some shipping. 
are jet hot and swaintech pretty comparable?

Extrude Hone is in my backyard (pretty much literally) and I won't take anything that I need done to them. They do great work, but if you're not tight with someone who works there the pricing is insane. I guess if you're driving a race car and have a sponsorship and need to squeeze every whp possible out of something it has value... but otherwise, way too much $$. FWIW, I'm going to do my tubular, equal length mani under that much. Gaurentee it'll flow much better. If nothing else, the DNP manifold is $599 and you can get a full race mani for a k04-02x for $799. Just toss that out there. I'm unsure of the RTS, but probably in the same range as Full Race.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

trevor, i figured as much about the pricing, so it looks like ill just coat mine now, no need in spending that kind of money to get a little more flow. However, stickman could you get us a pic of the ports on the mani, and someone with an untampered one can do the same so we can have a visual comparison?
where is a link for this full race mani? and how are the flanges coming along?(you can PM me)


----------



## stickman (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

The pics I took are quite blurry unfortunately. Didn't pay attention to the macro setting on the camera...oops.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

is it already bolted up? i think ill invest/save for a new manifold at some point instead of honing


----------



## stickman (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

Yes. Car is running...runs well. Interior fully put together is another story.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

how does it sound?
i cant wait to hear my 42dd with ko4!! so tired of waiting


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

whats do you guys think of addign the WOT box to a K04 setup?


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

What spring color are you guys using on a 007 DV? And what would happen if my spring would not be strong enough?


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (AFX20)*

Well, my build has officially started, so here are some "stopping point" pictures for everyone. Stiall waiting on a manifold, lines, and some misc hardware. and of course exhaust. Last night I orderd the 42DD TB though so hopefully it will be on its way shrotly.
after about 13 hours
















this is out because im getting a peloquin, CANNOT WAIT!!








the mess









some goodies








comparison shot








So yeah last night I ordered the exhaust, peloquin, and a new shift knob as an extra treat. Come monday ill order raxles. I also got a stiffer/shorter exhaust hanger for the axle back portion of the exhaust.(from a place called kartboy) I've heard some have problems with it rubbing on the rear axle. any input on this guys?
front and rear (27+30) H-sport sway bars are on the way as well. 
ALSO, if anyone has a wheel-key with eleven peaks, Please PM ME. I kinda need it.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

wow look nice! good luck and congrats! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

Devin, **** looks awesome man!!!! can't wait to see it done. Nice garage too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: just looked at the pics again, why'd you take the intake mani off?


_Modified by J-tec at 3:07 PM 11-8-2008_


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Jonny,
i took it off because I am gonna redo all my pcv lines and stuff when I run the catch can and such. plus it takes me two mintues to take it off and it made reaching the oil feed easier. Im anal too so ill end up cleaning everything and putting it back on.


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

Great idea man, you're very smart for doing that. I have to take mine off soon, gunna paint it black and get a power gasket it in there to lower intake temps even more. You should get one too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (J-tec)*

From the pics.. it seems he's got one already http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (ANT THE KNEE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ANT THE KNEE* »_From the pics.. it seems he's got one already http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you are correct sir!


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (ANT THE KNEE)*

Ya i didnt even look for it, just wrote as i was thinking about it


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

Looks good Devin, i'll get the mani to you asap


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

thanks, hopefully the mani and exhaust will arrive at a similar time so I can get em to the coater soon


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

qucik question: my genesis 380's have a longer spout than the stock injectors do , is this bad? should I space them out or will I be ok?
Top: Stock
Bottom: 380


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

spacing injectors out is for fuel railing stability and injector stability, not for injector seating height http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

alirght so in other words im fine? i figured it wouldnt be a big deal, but wanted to make sure


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

Correct, those genesis's don't need any spacers
i'm not running any either http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stickman (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

FYI, some stock TT Bosch injectors have the stem as well. As was said, this is ok.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (stickman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stickman* »_FYI, some stock TT Bosch injectors have the stem as well. As was said, this is ok.




Yeah, most of the stock TT ones have the longer nozzle. I'm not really sure what the purpose is. Makes it difficult to get them in without taking the rail off, but they'll go. I'm not sure if it's any better or worse though - seems like it'd make the atomization more concise, but who knows.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

before I go an buy PI lines which to me look like banjo fittings and rubber hose (at least for coolant) for 75$$, has ANYONE used ANY ko3 line, or even modified one? ive heard so many mixed answers on this


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

wow. so people are still up on this kit, its been a very long time. anyone know by anychance if the new owner of my old car gets on this thread for those who remember me????


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (200320thAE2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *200320thAE2632* »_wow. so people are still up on this kit, its been a very long time. anyone know by anychance if the new owner of my old car gets on this thread for those who remember me????

I don't believe so, but I could be wrong http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







. Most people that come around the thread now a days are people putting the kit together.


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

well as far as i know its the only JB 20th with the kit, but i am sure theres more now so that should be a good giveaway


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (200320thAE2632)*

Just got a decent paying job, so now I can buy the PI adapter pipe thingy, register my daily and start working on this swap








about damn time...


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

i have a pi up pipe 4 sale already heat wraped


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

came home from school tonight to continue with the build got some parts IN!!








thanks for the mani chem, it will go with the DP tomorrwo to get ceramic coated and the trans will get dropped off to have the new diff installed, i cant wait to get this car running!!


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

I remembered going from k03 -> k03s I ran into an issue with a sheet metal heat shield that mounts to the back side of the head; basically the k03 one was too obtrusive for the k03s so I had to cut and bend it to get it to fit.
If I order a new one, will the k03s shield will work with the k04-02x? Do I even need this?


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

that gets tossed


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (200320thAE2632)*

is there a dyno around for a k0420 setup with all the boltons other than the one i saw a long time ago on that company that was selling it as a kit
i've yet to see one that looked like it justified the cost
not bashing at all just would like to see some results that make it look like its worth the cost for the change http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lax1492 (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_is there a dyno around for a k0420 setup with all the boltons other than the one i saw a long time ago on that company that was selling it as a kit
i've yet to see one that looked like it justified the cost
not bashing at all just would like to see some results that make it look like its worth the cost for the change http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

past whats noted on the first page of this thread?


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (lax1492)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lax1492* »_
past whats noted on the first page of this thread?

sorry i hadn't looked at this thread in a while and didn't know all that was on the first page
no offense but i've seen "some" ko3s cars make what would appear to be very similar results 
this upgrade just doesn't seem like its worth near the money at all IMO
to each their own


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (lax1492)*

Guys- just as a fyi, check out this thread i got going on right now involving my GIAC ko4-20 tune, might be helpful for some that are looking to get tuned
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4114061


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_
sorry i hadn't looked at this thread in a while and didn't know all that was on the first page
no offense but i've seen "some" ko3s cars make what would appear to be very similar results 
this upgrade just doesn't seem like its worth near the money at all IMO
to each their own

I make more on 93oct than Sav did on a k03s w/WMI and race. If I had rods I'd probably make close to 300whp on race. FWIW, the kit is like $900-1100 used around the classifieds. So, I guess it depends on what you want.


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
I make more on 93oct than Sav did on a k03s w/WMI and race. If I had rods I'd probably make close to 300whp on race. FWIW, the kit is like $900-1100 used around the classifieds. So, I guess it depends on what you want.

i'll believe that 300whp when i see it cause i just don't see it happening and how do you think you'll be able to do that? please explain i mean a t3 60 trim pushed to its max may barely be able to hit 300 whp and i know the turbo this thread is about isn't as big as it is
does the fwd TT's have this turbo? if it does do you have a dyno of one of those with all mods?
i think that would tell how much could be made just as easily as by seeing what you guys are making


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_does the fwd TT's have this turbo?

no


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_
i'll believe that 300whp when i see it cause i just don't see it happening and how do you think you'll be able to do that? please explain i mean a t3 60 trim pushed to its max may barely be able to hit 300 whp and i know the turbo this thread is about isn't as big as it is
does the fwd TT's have this turbo? if it does do you have a dyno of one of those with all mods?
i think that would tell how much could be made just as easily as by seeing what you guys are making


It has a ~30lb/min comp wheel. The restriction is on the turbine wheel. Do some research and you'll see that a 30lb/min comp wheel can get you there if everything is setup properly.


----------



## vdubmachine (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Whats the inlet diameter for the k04s? What size intake filter would fit best?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (vdubmachine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubmachine* »_Whats the inlet diameter for the k04s? What size intake filter would fit best?

1.75" ID 2" OD. A stock k04-02x turbo inlet pipe or any of the aftermarket ones work fine for most apps.


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

I have some AUDI tt blue top fuel injectors with the metal nozzle from when i had my PI kit *AVAILABLE*. I've since moved up to 630cc and no longer need these little guys.














http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Lets go fellas i wanna see some 300whp dynos. I know this lil turbo can do it. WHoever does rods first will easily get there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

just to double check, the right angle reducer Ill need is a 2">2.25" correct?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_just to double check, the right angle reducer Ill need is a 2">2.25" correct?

From the turbo outlet to the charge piping? Or where? Which IC setup are you running? What upper intercooler pipe? No info provided, so I can't tell ya. I have t-bolts that fit the turbo outlet though if you need them - I'll sell one/two to ya cheap.


----------



## stickman (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
1.75" ID 2" OD. A stock k04-02x turbo inlet pipe or any of the aftermarket ones work fine for most apps.

Interestingly enough, the biggest problem I had with the TT225 forge TIP was that the locations are different and holes not the same size as on my AWP. For me that was the biggest PITA. I probably felt that way because I was so close to having everything running and here having to mess with how the pcb/dv are hooking up/routing.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

trevor sorry for not clarrifying. I am running a stock like setup. to the chrage pipe will shoot towards the passenger side of the car then down like a stock AWP. I measured the outlet of the compressor and got to about 2.25 OD so i figured it'd be ok but wanted to see what you all were running, since i dont feel like buyign forge's 80$ piece


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_trevor sorry for not clarrifying. I am running a stock like setup. to the chrage pipe will shoot towards the passenger side of the car then down like a stock AWP. I measured the outlet of the compressor and got to about 2.25 OD so i figured it'd be ok but wanted to see what you all were running, since i dont feel like buyign forge's 80$ piece

Forge's $80 IS cheaper than the new OEM piece... but it also like 2.5" > 2". A generic elbow reducer is the cheapest solution.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

I'm currently running a 2" generic elbow I got from ebay. I took the stock upper intercooler pipe and cut it up and extended it to fit in the proper location and everything http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Matt, im sure the OEM piece is completly unreasonable, haha.
I bought a 2.25 > 2" so i should be able to make that work somehow. thanks guys.


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

i bet if anyone makes 300 whp with this turbo it will not be for anymore than 500 rpms before it starts falling off
if it was just a matter of having the rods and cranking the boost tt's would have 300whp on it since it comes stock on there car










_Modified by 50trim S at 8:47 PM 11-19-2008_


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (50trim S)*

they don't make that kinda power? never really looked into what they are doing, maybe i should lol
also i'm sure the quattro takes some extra power off too (not sure the percentages of loss quattro vs fwd)


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_i bet if anyone makes 300 whp with this turbo it will not be for anymore than 500 rpms before it starts falling off
if it was just a matter of having the rods and cranking the boost tt's would have 300whp on it since it comes stock on there car









_Modified by 50trim S at 8:47 PM 11-19-2008_

Probably true. Well, I guess you've said your piece about the k04-02x. Leave. Kthx. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Are there any new kits going on besides deevdub (sp?)? I'm hoping to see some new results from people - as well as hoping that maybe we can gain some new data for different SWs or whatever. Maybe some new dyno charts as well? I desperately need to get mine to a dyno before I get on with the rest of my projects.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

^ chemhalo and I will prob be the next two, so ill hopefully be able to give another set of GIAC 3's for 93 and 100. I may be the one to buy rods, in a month or so so i may be pm'ing you trevor for some info


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_^ chemhalo and I will prob be the next two, so ill hopefully be able to give another set of GIAC 3's for 93 and 100. I may be the one to buy rods, in a month or so so i may be pm'ing you trevor for some info

I'm always willing to try to give some input. I'm not very good at answering general questions though, so try to be specific. haha. I felt bad b/c someone asked me what I thought of a k04-02x and I said it was a decent OEM turbo and that it is decent and should net about 240/280 for a "typical" setup. It's hard to answer with opinions, but I will offer any factual knowledge I have http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. If everything in the world went right my car would have rods in it before the New Year. I'm not counting on anything though


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (50trim S)*

I found this doing some searching and decided to post since no one really knows what modded 225's do lol:


_Quote, originally posted by *SpongeTheOc* »_I went to Radmotorsports and dynoed my TT,which is a 225HP stock 1.8T which I modified with;
1. VTDA INTAKE
2. 3" exhaust
3. FMIC
4. Revo
Here are the results:
1st Pull-209.3 WHP TQ 246.5
2nd Pull-216.2 WHP TQ 254
My last pull was after sitting for 20 min!!! 
3rd Pull-227.9 WHP TQ 263.7
227WHPx.18(lostpower)[email protected] [email protected]

that dude is from HI i think so temps might effect it a wee bit. but still pretty decent numbers. I think its worth it for a ~$1000 mod (my used set up cost me 900 for most of the parts except the PI up pipe and gaskets/bolts/etc.)

_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_
just speaking the truth in my oinion so people don't get false hopes
but im outta here anyway to me this upgrade is the worst bang for the buck










bang for buck, if you get a decent used set up, is actually pretty good... depending on existing set up. you *can* get away with the apr 93 oct program for a while, as i have learned from others... but upgraded sw is definitely recommended... so sub $2000 for oem reliability/drivability and well over 200hp is perfect for me. 
not saying you're wrong, but for ME and MY set up, that is inaccurate. i wouldn't go this route if i were starting from scratch and making it a show car/project car, but i never planned on doing anything with the turbo itself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*

one more thing regarding fwd vs awd TT's and their dyno numbers that i found

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I've dyno'd twice on a fwd dynojet with the haldex disconnected and several times on an AWD Mustang Dyno. I had no problems with either dyno. I switched ESP off for all dyno's.
For a comparison - in stock mode - the 225 TT on a FWD Dynojet in 4th gear will put down about 195-200 whp if the dyno is correctly setup. On an AWD Mustang Dyno in 4th gear it will put down about 155-160 whp. Obviously there will other factors such as weather etc. - i'm talking all things being equal.


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

also know that our cams are a bit more aggresive for this turbo than the 225, and our compresion is slightly higher.
awd always dyno lower, more parasitic loss on the drivetrain. this swtup still likes to use a stock style pcv setup that sucks, if you are experiece in knock retard or timing pull, I PROMISE, that most if ot all will go away with a goot catch ca setup, when oil gets back into the intake track it gets in the combustion chamber and pre ignites which is detonation and it also bring down octane levels, so you think your using 93, when in reality your using 89-90. very bad if you have a specific octance tune 


_Modified by 200320thAE2632 at 5:46 AM 11-20-2008_


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (200320thAE2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *200320thAE2632* »_also know that our cams are a bit more aggresive for this turbo than the 225, and our compresion is slightly higher.
awd always dyno lower, more parasitic loss on the drivetrain. this swtup still likes to use a stock style pcv setup that sucks, if you are experiece in knock retard or timing pull, I PROMISE, that most if ot all will go away with a goot catch ca setup, when oil gets back into the intake track it gets in the combustion chamber and pre ignites which is detonation and it also bring down octane levels, so you think your using 93, when in reality your using 89-90. very bad if you have a specific octance tune 

_Modified by 200320thAE2632 at 5:46 AM 11-20-2008_

glad i bought a catch can haha


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

i'll have to actually install mine now lol
when i have everything apart for the install, i'll add that and the new eurojet hoses i got at WF and still haven't installed








thanks for the heads up on that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*

I am currently piecing my kit together..
All i need now is FMIC/Injectors/exhaust setup..
I ws going to go with the 440cc File from unitronic..But i think im just going to go with their k04 software...We should see whats in store this spring


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Mike.Mike.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike.Mike.* »_I am currently piecing my kit together..
All i need now is FMIC/Injectors/exhaust setup..
I ws going to go with the 440cc File from unitronic..But i think im just going to go with their k04 software...We should see whats in store this spring









I liked their k04-02x file better than their 440 file - just my .02. The 440 file, I swear, felt like it boosted slower and dumped a bunch of tq out of the rpm range. Top end felt about the same... so I couldn't feel a benefit to it at all.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Anyone know where to find the tq specs for the housing, comp wheel, etc... for any of the kkk turbos? I'm guessing it is probably pretty "universal." I'm particularly interested in knowing the tq specs for the comp wheel and then the bolts for the comp and turbine housings. Thanks


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Mike.Mike.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike.Mike.* »_I am currently piecing my kit together..
All i need now is FMIC/Injectors/exhaust setup..
I ws going to go with the 440cc File from unitronic..But i think im just going to go with their k04 software...We should see whats in store this spring









I saw you were from NY and I got excited, another k04-02x'r in the area, but you're almost 7 hours away lol


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (J-tec)*

oh yeah, anyone get -02x stickers made yet? i have a friend with a vinyl cutter so i can get them made, if anyone is interested http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

^^ yeah Id be down for prob a pair. what colors. Dont make fun of me but i like pink, but silver works too and is pretty neutral http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

u guys think 300WHP is doable if you do rods witht he K04


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (stevec1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevec1.8t* »_u guys think 300WHP is doable if you do rods witht he K04

from everything i've read about this, yes. but dont' take my word for it, i don't even have mine installed yet








300 tq should be easily doable though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (stevec1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevec1.8t* »_u guys think 300WHP is doable if you do rods witht he K04

I'd say definitely doable. It will not be the average k04-02x setup though. You will need to have pretty much everything to throw at it... it's not going to be typical, but it will be replicable.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

got my trans w/ LSD and new 3rd gear syncrho in it put back on today, still waiting on the DP and mani to get back from the powdercoater though so I couldnt start the turbo build. Got everything but software so hopefully next week shell be running
I will say however, that the BFI stg 2 tranny mount is VERY stiff, i put that in tonight as well, and ohhh my


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

Man i wish i had the money to dump parts into it like you do lol..
Ill prob have to borrow a parts truck from work just so i can do my swap lol


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (Mike.Mike.)*

just keep saving mike, thats what I do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
got the trans back in last night and finished bolting up all my suspension stuff. Gotta fill the trans with fluid and im going to get my DP and mani TONIGHT!! so later in the vening I will hopefully be making the final steps!!
car is low enough for me, very happy with the moderate drop


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

Exhaust Manifolds:
Which aftermarket manifolds will work in the k04-02x swap? I'm seeing many vendors offering kits that fit "ko3/k04". Does this mean it fits k03s and k04-001 only?
OR does this also work for 02x?
Example: http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (DrivesMeCrazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrivesMeCrazy* »_Exhaust Manifolds:
Which aftermarket manifolds will work in the k04-02x swap? I'm seeing many vendors offering kits that fit "ko3/k04". Does this mean it fits k03s and k04-001 only?
OR does this also work for 02x?
Example: http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html




Every one of us wishes that would work for our setups... there's such a huge restriction on the OEM manifold. Unfortunately, there are no aftermarket cast manifolds thus far - and the tubular ones start at $600 (for non equal length) and go up to $800 for the cheapest equal length.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (Mike.Mike.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike.Mike.* »_Man i wish i had the money to dump parts into it like you do lol..
Ill prob have to borrow a parts truck from work just so i can do my swap lol

Just tuck a lil money away and buy parts when you can find them cheap. My k04 sat in my closet for over a year till I had the resources to gather all the remaining parts.


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_

Every one of us wishes that would work for our setups... there's such a huge restriction on the OEM manifold. Unfortunately, there are no aftermarket cast manifolds thus far - and the tubular ones start at $600 (for non equal length) and go up to $800 for the cheapest equal length.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks; I think it's BS all these cast manifolds are sort of a sham; most advertise they are good for k04 upgrades but what they need to state is it's good for k04-001 upgrades.
I still need to source one but I plan on lightly porting it a little once I find a factory one.
Basically all I need now is the oil feed line, manifold, gaskets, and software. Since my 02m swap has been delayed for so long I will likely do the 6 spd and k04 at the same time. Slightly worried about the PI lines I ordered; they seem nothing like the factory lines, plus AFAIK it's only 3 lines of 4 lines for the $150. Hopefully I will have a better picture representation of the parts needed at for newcomers.



_Modified by DrivesMeCrazy at 7:14 AM 11-23-2008_


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

I too was hesitant on the PI lines, but from pictures it the coolant ones look like they couldlve been made for 20$ from parts at McMaster. Oh well, let us know, I was lucky enough to have a guy part me his froma wrecked TT. (took me about 4 months to get my hands on the set)
I have updates and hopefully some good info for those still installing this in the near future..
GOt my stuff back from the ceramic guy and I am very impressed. the DP and Mani were very clean and the work was excellent:








the rest:








So at about 9:45 we started getting it together. got 3/4 lines on the turbo and set it on top of the axles/steering rack. Then bolted the mani, and attached the oil feed line to the turbo (lil tricky). Then when mounting the turbo we ran into the clearance issue with the coolant lines. The hard line sits right in front of the compressor inlet. Your only choices appear to be to bend the hardline, or cut and remake (as it says in Jonnys DIY) so to make up for the pictures... here is a pic of the piece I cut off, and the lines in question (post cut+hose reapply)
cut-off section, and tool of choice
















look towards the bottom of the compressor housing








As you can see I cut the hard line and separated the two coolant lines from they're twisty heatwrapped bundle and just ran the ONE hose in a different fashion to meet with the cut end. Upon test fitting the TIP there are no fitment issues. I will install the other one tomorrow after I pick up some heater hose pieces+such.
heres some pics of the stuff on the car. Looks like my DP got knicked a lil in the process.
















So tomorrow I will hopefully get the PCV ran, and fix the heater hose so I can finish the rest. 
My question to you guys: Is there a reason vw places the two heater hoses in that bend fasion? Should I duplicate the OEM line orientation(out of the fire wall, towards the passenger, then makes a "u" and goes towards head/greentop area). Is there a functional purpose to this kind of layout or did VW just do that because they didnt want the hoses running straight towards the turbo and interfearing with the stock TIP? Please give any input you can so I know how to situate this. If its going to ruin the efficieny of the HVAC system i will have to modify this to the best of my ability

the check list for tomorrow








thanks, 
-Devin
P.S. Matt, i hope this was enough documentation on the coolant hose conflict. if you have more questions you know how to contact me


_Modified by DBVeeDB at 3:32 AM 11-23-2008_


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

The guy i got my K04 off off also sent me a bunch of lines..said some were from TT and some were from his GTI..
If i posted up a pic would you guys be able to recognize them?


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (Mike.Mike.)*

was the INSIDE of your mani ceramic coated? It kinda looked like it... and i thought this was a no no!?!?


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

i originally told them not to do that, and when i picked it up last night they had done it. So.. i asked them I said if this cracks my turbo goes, and he said hes been doing this for 25 years and has never had someone's inner manifold carck and destroy a turbo. he said my egts wold have to be above 1500 degrees for it to maybe happen. 
I remember you telling me that so i was worried but the owner seemed very confident


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

HA! your egts will get way above 1500


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (Mike.Mike.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike.Mike.* »_The guy i got my K04 off off also sent me a bunch of lines..said some were from TT and some were from his GTI..
If i posted up a pic would you guys be able to recognize them? 

I wish I had all the lines








Here's what you need:


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (200320thAE2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *200320thAE2632* »_HA! your egts will get way above 1500

not way above but yea he's right.. you'll hit 1600


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (ANT THE KNEE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ANT THE KNEE* »_
not way above but yea he's right.. you'll hit 1600

****


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (ANT THE KNEE)*

great picture! i now know i onl have the bottom 2? are the top to the oil lines?


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

the far right pipe and the larger braided hose in the very middle are the oil lines (oil return and feed, respectively). The other two are water lines.


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_
****

From what I know(correct me if i'm wrong someone) optimal EGT for a turbo car is 1600. Tell the guy what your EGT's are going to be like and see what he says before you button everything up.
Pg 15 ownage


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (ANT THE KNEE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ANT THE KNEE* »_
From what I know(correct me if i'm wrong someone) optimal EGT for a turbo car is 1600. Tell the guy what your EGT's are going to be like and see what he says before you button everything up.
Pg 15 ownage

Agreed, but the key word is optimal. Everyone is pushing these k04's way beyond their effciency range much like the k03's.


----------



## lax1492 (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: (ANT THE KNEE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ANT THE KNEE* »_
From what I know(correct me if i'm wrong someone) optimal EGT for a turbo car is 1600. Tell the guy what your EGT's are going to be like and see what he says before you button everything up.
Pg 15 ownage

when im pushing it my egt's are 1300. But thats with the temperatures being read at the down pipe. I have been told to add 200-300 degrees for a proper egt read. So that comes out to 1500-1600


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (DrivesMeCrazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrivesMeCrazy* »_
I wish I had all the lines








Here's what you need:









LEFT, TOP TO BOTTOM:
-Oil Feed, to the turbo
-Coolant Return (if I remember right?)
-Coolant Feed
RIGHT:
-Oil Return


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Some interesting information if anyone wants to sit down and read... some stupid stuff is there also though haha.
k03/k04 content:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4102907


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_Anyone know where to find the tq specs for the housing, comp wheel, etc... for any of the kkk turbos? I'm guessing it is probably pretty "universal." I'm particularly interested in knowing the tq specs for the comp wheel and then the bolts for the comp and turbine housings. Thanks









i know the compressor wheel tq spec is 24ftlb and it is a reverse thread. and when i put the bolts on my housings i just got them tight enough before i thought i might break something


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (Mike.Mike.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike.Mike.* »_great picture! i now know i onl have the bottom 2? are the top to the oil lines?

I'm under the impression that three of those you can get from Pro-Imports for $150 (What I did); none of which are factory lines but modified lines that they put together specifically for this swap.
The top most line is the Oil feed line, the one I got from someone was supposedly for the swap but it looks nothing like what is pictured







From the dealer this line is like $200+


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (DrivesMeCrazy)*

Can you please clarify this? I thought there were 4 lines total, two water and two oil. I was under the impression that for the two water lines it was $75 from PI and another $75 for the two oil lines. Is that true?
Are the lines that much more expensive from the dealer?


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_Can you please clarify this? I thought there were 4 lines total, two water and two oil. I was under the impression that for the two water lines it was $75 from PI and another $75 for the two oil lines. Is that true?
Are the lines that much more expensive from the dealer?

If you head to Pro-Imports.com and search parts for "k04" you will see 2 listings for lines:
one is Coolant line kit, it shows two lines and states return and feed
one is Oil Return, the picture is missing and it only states oil return
there are no listings for Oil Feed that I have seen. 
I may be incorrect, but I ordered the kit last week and have had no sort of confirmation from PI via e-mail other than me calling in and talking to Patrick who said that the order was sent to "shipping dept" sometime last week.
The Oil feed line is indeed about $230 straight dealer cost, around $180 if you get a hook up...


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (DrivesMeCrazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrivesMeCrazy* »_
The top most line is the Oil feed line, the one I got from someone was supposedly for the swap but it looks nothing like what is pictured







From the dealer this line is like $200+

Why not just ask someone to measure it and have one made







for alot cheaper


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (ANT THE KNEE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ANT THE KNEE* »_
Why not just ask someone to measure it and have one made







for alot cheaper

I'm down, can anyone take some measurements?
I've heard some shops refuse to work with Banjo fittings, is there truth to this?


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (DrivesMeCrazy)*

Here's a local place near me that should be able to help if you can't find anyone near you. http://www.morelandhose.com/


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Just crunching some rough numbers...
It looks like the turbine trim on a k04-02x is .70. I don't know the size of the exducer on the comp wheel or I could figure it out... I'm really trying to figure out the a/r, but my numbers aren't making any sense so I think I'm mis calculating it.
Interesting read: http://www.rx7club.com/printthread.php?t=345518
More edits:
FWIW, it looks like the turbine inlet is 40mm IIRC. However, the issue I'm having is that if you attempt to measure from the shaft over to the center of the inlet it gives a pretty small measurement which would then almost suggest a large A/R? I'm not 100% clear on calculating this right now?


_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 1:24 PM 11-25-2008_


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Are you sure you aren't confusing the two A/R to trim whilst doing your calculation?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_Are you sure you aren't confusing the two A/R to trim whilst doing your calculation?

























Those are the pics I was using. That's why my A/R calculation was coming out so odd. The trim should be correct as it's a 50mm inducer and 42mm exducer on the turbine wheel IIRC. I'll have to measure it again, but it's really close to those figures. Then the turbine inlet is ~40mm as I stated, but whenever you measure over for the A/R it gives a really small value - as if the A/R would be like a 1.00 or something. Which I guess it plausible given the fact that it's inlet is ok sized and the turbine housing is tiny?


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

just a quick note those picture are labeled wrong for a turbine. they are backwards. but for a compressor they are right.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_just a quick note those picture are labeled wrong for a turbine. they are backwards. but for a compressor they are right.

That's correct http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
What was that wheel you just got? The one that I think was the OEM K04-02x wheel? Wasn't it like 42mm exducer and 50mm inducer? Does that sound right?


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
That's correct http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
What was that wheel you just got? The one that I think was the OEM K04-02x wheel? Wasn't it like 42mm exducer and 50mm inducer? Does that sound right?

yes thats what i ordered 42mm and 50mm on inducer. but i ended up having to grind it down to like 46mm on the inducer to make it fit. lol







but im still hoping for lots of power over the k03. right now im limiting it to 15psi until i get injectors and a tune


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_Can you please clarify this? I thought there were 4 lines total, two water and two oil. I was under the impression that for the two water lines it was $75 from PI and another $75 for the two oil lines. Is that true?
Are the lines that much more expensive from the dealer?

Some more info on this, P-I dropped the ball on sending out my lines







Hopefully they will get to me eventually but I spoke with Patrick about the hard oil feed line. He basically said the stock line will work fine from the k03/s, he's never had to swap in any special lines for it and that's why P-I doesn't list all 4 lines.
Anyone care to confirm or disconfirm this?


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (DrivesMeCrazy)*

See all of this confusion gets me scared. I want to bring everything to a shop, drop everything off and in a few days pick up my car. That's it. I don't want them calling and saying they cant do the install because I am missing parts. I don't want to leave my engine apart for x amount of days... PI has always been very nice on the phone but I said to them I want everything except the turbo please let me know how much and I will order on the spot. NEVER HEARD FROM THEM! I know I would end up paying more, but I wanted to get everything new, I don't need a 50 Trim, Id rather pay the dealer $1000 for a new turbo then get a used one, and finally Id rather have an all OEM+ plus setup that has tons of torque!
Just very disappointed as I never heard back from them. I even called and emailed to followup, and I got nothing in return. Im in limbo right now as I am trying to save up, sell everything I own







, and TRYING to get a complete parts list. I have a connection at the dealer so I may be able to get some parts cheaper and locally since I wouldn't have to pay for shipping.
EDIT: I have an excel document that I think will help with a decent parts list. I have sent it to 2 other members and they were like







thats nice. But they never gave me any missing info...


_Modified by VWGolfA4 at 8:44 AM 11-26-2008_


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (DrivesMeCrazy)*

From what I have heard, yes, you can make the stock oil feed work. You could probably "make" one of the stock coolant lines fit as well.


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_EDIT: I have an excel document that I think will help with a decent parts list. I have sent it to 2 other members and they were like







thats nice. But they never gave me any missing info...

Like this?


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chemhalo* »_Like this?

Im at work and cant see any pictures... if you want I can email you the file. Just PM me.


_Modified by VWGolfA4 at 10:52 AM 11-26-2008_


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

does this help?


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_does this help?

Perfect! Anyway to get that in an excel file


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

email me the file you have and I can similarly attach the doc to the forums.


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*

Nice list...Hoping mine will cost half or less than half of that


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (Mike.Mike.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike.Mike.* »_Nice list...Hoping mine will cost half or less than half of that

Yea its a great list and Im hoping to shave some off of that list as well. Some of those parts you may not need right away. The total is $4,439 but you dont need a SMIC right away and thats listed as $619. The TT airbox is $103, I would just run a dry filter on a stick if I couldnt still use my stock air box. Some of the other nuts and bolts you may be able to re-use. 
I didnt think you needed a fuel pump with this kit, thats another $210 you can shave off. Plus the software is listed as new, so if you have GIAC already its only $250 to upgrade. Thats over $1000 shaved off already. Im sure there is more but I am not sure what I really need yet. Also, some places will not install used parts.
Some areas have local car clubs that get discounts at the dealer. I would talk to them, see if you can get any deals and order from the dealership. You wont have to pay shipping, order what you can or everything at once and make one stop to pick it all up. Thats what I would do.


_Modified by VWGolfA4 at 11:48 AM 11-26-2008_


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chemhalo* »_Like this?

If you wouldnt mind, could you give Boostin the Excel version so he can post that? I dont mean to pressure you or anything since it was your hardwork that put it together but it would really help us out. If you think this is a messed up request I will delete this post.
Thank you,


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_I didnt think you needed a fuel pump with this kit, thats another $210 you can shave off.

Only the far right column adds into the totals so the $210 for that fuel pump is not included as it is optional. But you are right, you shave off dollars everywhere with this. Im selling a low miles K04-022 for $400 right now... thats $850 shaved off.
I need to make a couple edits to the list including the stock TT PCV Y hose and I believe a 2.5-2.25" reducing coupler (i am unsure of size! it is needed to couple the PI charge pipe to the stock pancake!)
EDIT: Also need a parts solution for the hard coolant line that has to be cut and rerouted to fit the TIP


_Modified by Chemhalo at 5:05 PM 11-26-2008_


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*

Wow I'm shooting for well under $2k end cost with software!
I hopefully can recoup a couple from selling old parts too.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

For anyone who is looking... within the next month I plan on selling 2 OEM TT225 exhaust manifolds, 1 k04-02x (used, but never by me - only will be used for mock-up), 1 silicone turbo inlet pipe (cut shorter to fit, but may need slight trimming based on your setup), and as always I have k04-02x turbine house inserts. I MAY sell my extra turbine housing I have, but it's sort of unlikely at this time as I'd like to keep it incase I ever sell the setup. Just a heads up in case anyone is having issues sourcing any of those parts. I'm expecting to get a lot of work done over my "winter" break from college. Oh, and I also have the Revo Stg3 k04-02x file for sale - with or without injectors. So I have a lot of a setup if someone is looking.


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

yeah i work for a pretty large VW dealership..that can get me audi parts pretty cheap...which will be nice..for bolts and gaskets..nothing else i haveis new..just lightly used.
as for software i have GIAC file for k03s..and will be switching to Unitronic..Due to the fact that their software is much better..And much faster..
me and a buddy have same mods same car..and his uni file just walks me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Also..is it a bad idea to runt he k04 on the k03 GIAC file..if i dont put int he injectors and turn the boost down? 


_Modified by Mike.Mike. at 12:04 PM 11-26-2008_


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (J-tec)*

well so much for the GIAC 100$ K04 softwear upgrade lol ill go with UNI this time around...sorry for the hardship jtec


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (stevec1.8t)*

I asked Tyrolsport and he said it was $250 for the K04-02x Software and I think $150 for the K04-001 Software.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

got my car running!!!
after the dealer's computer didnt sync with my car or something of the matter for the GIAC updgrade I was w/o my car for a day or two, but the dealelr was very understadning and I received an 09 tiguan 2.0T for a loaner while they figured out the problem!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Got the car back today and all I have to say is WOW. This turbo is def an decent upgrade and the power is very consistent and strong. Its not a hard jerk like the ko3s that comes on hard initially and then dies off. No surging, no spiking. Having this with new trans mount, LSD and suspension has made my car an awesome machine.
I will try to get soem pics and videos up later in my build thread, and sorry for the delay on the coolant hardlines pics for st8edge and Chem. Im working on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_got my car running!!!
after the dealer's computer didnt sync with my car or something of the matter for the GIAC updgrade I was w/o my car for a day or two, but the dealelr was very understadning and I received an 09 tiguan 2.0T for a loaner while they figured out the problem!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Got the car back today and all I have to say is WOW. This turbo is def an decent upgrade and the power is very consistent and strong. Its not a hard jerk like the ko3s that comes on hard initially and then dies off. No surging, no spiking. Having this with new trans mount, LSD and suspension has made my car an awesome machine.
I will try to get soem pics and videos up later in my build thread, and sorry for the delay on the coolant hardlines pics for st8edge and Chem. Im working on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i definitely want to get my install done over the winter... but i gotta make sure my daily will hold up so i gotta do some maintenance stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*

Has anyone ordered from P-I ? -- They STILL have not charged me for my lines, Pat said he would get out my order last week... looks like it never happened. I was hoping to have everything I needed by now for an install in a week during winter break time, looks like that won't be happening


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (DrivesMeCrazy)*

i was told by someone in this thread that 300whp is possible with this setup 
when someone does that pm me i would like to see the dyno if it ever happens 
im not trying to ruin your guys thread just saying if that ever happens i want to see it
ill stay out of your guys thread now


_Modified by 50trim S at 1:03 PM 11-29-2008_


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_i was told by someone in this thread that 399whp is possible with this setup 
when someone does that pm me i would like to see the dyno if it ever happens 
im not trying to ruin your guys thread just saying if that ever happens i want to see it
ill stay out of your guys thread now

399whp?! maybe with 100 shot of juice! I could see 280whp with all the bolt ons not including juice or w/m.


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

i edited it i meant 300whp i just mistyped 
my bad


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (50trim S)*

258hp/322tq is the max for the stock turbo, so i don't think it would be THAT difficult to hit 300 w/ k04-02x.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pickles and mayo* »_ 258hp/322tq is the max for the stock turbo, so i don't think it would be THAT difficult to hit 300 w/ k04-02x.

True but to be safe Im going to see what my shop charges for rods. Id rather be anal and beyond safe and spend $1500 or so then to destroy an engine I just put $3000 into, plus the original cost on top of that.


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_
True but to be safe Im going to see what my shop charges for rods. Id rather be anal and beyond safe and spend $1500 or so then to destroy an engine I just put $3000 into, plus the original cost on top of that.


yeah i'm not doing internals until at least next year. i'm definitely not going to push 300 lol
prolly gonna chill around 250 ish


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pickles and mayo* »_

yeah I'm not doing internals until at least next year. I'm definitely not going to push 300 lol
prolly gonna chill around 250 ish

That's great, just what I am after as well, but kinda scared knowing people have blow their engines with just a K03s. I drive the car pretty hard and rather aggressively so Im a bit cautious. Ill see what the tech says and of course depends on $$$.


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pickles and mayo* »_ 258hp/322tq is the max for the stock turbo, so i don't think it would be THAT difficult to hit 300 w/ k04-02x.

yes it would be


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (AudiA4_18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiA4_18T* »_
yes it would be

Just because Im lazy does anyone know what the highest dyno for the K04-02x is so far and what mods the guy had?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_
Just because Im lazy does anyone know what the highest dyno for the K04-02x is so far and what mods the guy had?

Well, the highest dyno on pump gas was 200320thAE2632. He made 258whp IIRC. I'm sure there's people making more power than that even by now, but not everyone comes around this thread. Eurotuner did an article on a car MKIV w/a k04-02x kit with cams and a couple other goodies. I'm sure that care made >260whp. Additionally, I'd bet money that my car is putting down high 250s maybe 260. Pro Imports once had dynos posted up on their site (before it got revamped/destroyed) and they were claiming 244whp for their "kit." That's pretty accurate from most of the setups I've seen/heard of running Revo. They also made 298whp on race gas w/a c02 spray on the FMIC. So... that's pretty much 300whp on a k04-02x. I think that 300whp is doable without race. Not sure if WMI will be needed or not yet, but it'll still get pretty close either way. I think that >300whp will be easily done on race/WMI. Race + WMI... well... I don't know if you can advance enough timing.
It is EXTREMELY important to note that most people will NEVER see these sorts of numbers. However, that doesn't mean it's not possible with the right configuration and a little customization.










_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 6:47 PM 11-30-2008_


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

i guess im more concerned about my timeslip than a hp number, some hondas make over 400whp and cant even break 12's, so too me thats not allways important. However, I am most likelyl buying rods in the next few weeks to set aside for spring, I will install WMI + CO2/nitrous IC spray after those go in ona race gas tune. If that doesnt do it I move on to some sort of cam, even if it yields <10hp anything is worth it.








Trevor, has anyone ran a better intaek mani on the ko4 setup? Ive got the welder and my stock runners.... could be an idea no?


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

i'm gonna run a TT oem intake mani, but mainly just because i got it with the kit i bought and i am spending the winter polishing it lol. I think it is the exact same size as the 180hp 1.8t just the TB is on the other side (good for DV relocation)


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pickles and mayo* »_i'm gonna run a TT oem intake mani, but mainly just because i got it with the kit i bought and i am spending the winter polishing it lol. I think it is the exact same size as the 180hp 1.8t just the TB is on the other side (good for DV relocation)

What about aftermarket intake manifolds?


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

yea i did 258 wheel, it was tough to get it there though, at the time i was employed by PI there was alot of extra tuning needed to the "k0420" software from revo. when all said and done i was running the tt injectors at 4.5 bar i beleive. it was so long ago though
i had a few other tricks up my sleeve too, mostly other mods and tricks of the trade in the way of flow. be nice and ill tell


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (200320thAE2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *200320thAE2632* »_yea i did 258 wheel, it was tough to get it there though, at the time i was employed by PI there was alot of extra tuning needed to the "k0420" software from revo. when all said and done i was running the tt injectors at 4.5 bar i beleive. it was so long ago though
i had a few other tricks up my sleeve too, mostly other mods and tricks of the trade in the way of flow. be nice and ill tell









hehe oh come on, please tell us the tricks of the trade?







make it a x-mas gift to us K04-02x guys http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

search my archived threads, there in there.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (200320thAE2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *200320thAE2632* »_yea i did 258 wheel, it was tough to get it there though, at the time i was employed by PI there was alot of extra tuning needed to the "k0420" software from revo. when all said and done i was running the tt injectors at *4.5 bar* i beleive. it was so long ago though
i had a few other tricks up my sleeve too, mostly other mods and tricks of the trade in the way of flow. be nice and ill tell










Holy ish! Seriously though, I ran out of fueling on my TT225 injectors also. I'm now 415s @ 4bar. I don't understand how 440s can go to 300whp - unless they're just static by the time they get there.


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Wow, serious breakthroughs today. After a ton of phone calls and bugging people to the extreme the last of my parts should supposedly be on their way to me.
Here's my rap sheet so far:


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (DrivesMeCrazy)*

Can you please explain how you got those parts that cheap? All used in the classifieds?


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

yeah thats quite a cheap build list, makes me scared to go and show my excel spread


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

Stole them







J/K
I bought most of the parts used, locally or on the forums.
The downpipe I had to buy new but got a rebate on through eBay live cashback - later to find out that 42dd is having an x-mas sale.
Parts from the dealer I get vwvortex discounts on as I've been a customer for years and they love how often my car breaks.
The software I am paying full retail for but I already have revo stg 2 so I just pay the difference for the upgrade. 
I bet there's a ton of other guys here who have bought the same for less. I also didn't include any figures from the eBay rebates or re-selling my old parts, hopefully I will get another 5-600 back from the turbo parts and another couple hundred for my 02j. Money which I really need now









At any rate I haven't started install or anything yet; my fingers are crossed for smooth install -- I've "done my homework".


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_yeah thats quite a cheap build list, makes me scared to go and show my excel spread









haha yea if I end up doing mine it will be all new, over $3000


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_
haha yea if I end up doing mine it will be all new, over $3000









im at about 5-6K for my build. Keep in mind though thats peloquin (cost+ install) sway bars, brand new ko4 (725$) and brand new 42DD turboback. But after driving my car its totally worth it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
im sure after this post the BT gods will scorn me for not just paying to go BT but, then where's the challenge?








i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_
im at about 5-6K for my build. Keep in mind though thats peloquin (cost+ install) sway bars, brand new ko4 (725$) and brand new 42DD turboback. But after driving my car its totally worth it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
im sure after this post the BT gods will scorn me for not just paying to go BT but, then where's the challenge?








i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this









Damn no I dont feel so far







How did you get so lucky to find a brand new K04 for $725?








I also didnt include the cost of my suspension in that $3k.


----------



## timmay14 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

This will be my next project, after I install my stereo (unless I can sell everything...) then this will be happening in the spring


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Some guy (kyle was his name) was selling, the turbo, injectors, A MAF, Samco TIP, manifold and turbo for a little over 2k for everything, but he took 725 for the brand new turbo. After seeing ECS wanted over a grand for one I couldnt pass it up. I guess a bigger/ non-oem turbo would've been the same price but I wanted the OEM reiabiity and peace of mind knowing im the only user of the turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_

Holy ish! Seriously though, I ran out of fueling on my TT225 injectors also. I'm now 415s @ 4bar. I don't understand how 440s can go to 300whp - unless they're just static by the time they get there.


i had enough fueling with the tt injectors at 4 bar, with the 4.5, it felt much smoother
theres plently of people who have done 300-330whp on 440s at 4 bar


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (200320thAE2632)*

Not bad guys, I spent about $900 all said and done on my setup. That includes selling some TT IC's and an extra k04 to knock the cost down. The only thing I bought brand new was the PI up-pipe (which was incorrectly priced on their old sister site k04 turbos), ebay DP and PI lines. GIAC software was $250 to upgrade ($200 software, $50 install fee) from AWE. I also spent over a year piecing everything together until I had all the funds and time to do it. You just have to watch the classifieds like a hawk for when a deal appears.










_Modified by TooLFan46n2 at 12:21 PM 12-2-2008_


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_You just have to watch the classifieds like a hawk for when a deal appears.









Aint that the truth!!!!!!

On a separate note. I am trying to find info on the coolant line which gets into the way of the installation of the K04. Devin sent me some great info of what I had to do to get around it, and J-Tec's DIY has info on it as well. My question is, whats the deal with this line on a TT225? Why does it not interfere? I cannot locate the line in question on the ETKA diagram as it is a giant cluster **** of coolant lines. What are the the two endpoints of this line that have to be cut? Anyone have its part number? Id like to be able to find the equivalent TT225 piece.


----------



## 20thAEdub2615 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chemhalo* »_
Aint that the truth!!!!!!

On a separate note. I am trying to find info on the coolant line which gets into the way of the installation of the K04. Devin sent me some great info of what I had to do to get around it, and J-Tec's DIY has info on it as well. My question is, whats the deal with this line on a TT225? Why does it not interfere? I cannot locate the line in question on the ETKA diagram as it is a giant cluster **** of coolant lines. What are the the two endpoints of this line that have to be cut? Anyone have its part number? Id like to be able to find the equivalent TT225 piece.

w0rd, me too


----------



## BLK01DUB (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: (Str8edgeHades)*

wher can u buy a whole ko4-02x kit. i looked at pro imports and didnt see anything?


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

im pretty sure no where unfortunately


----------



## BLK01DUB (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

so just pretty much piece my own kit together? anyone selling one on here?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chemhalo* »_
Aint that the truth!!!!!!

On a separate note. I am trying to find info on the coolant line which gets into the way of the installation of the K04. Devin sent me some great info of what I had to do to get around it, and J-Tec's DIY has info on it as well. My question is, whats the deal with this line on a TT225? Why does it not interfere? I cannot locate the line in question on the ETKA diagram as it is a giant cluster **** of coolant lines. What are the the two endpoints of this line that have to be cut? Anyone have its part number? Id like to be able to find the equivalent TT225 piece.

If I recall correctly that line is part of the heater core line. I'm pretty sure I looked it up awhile back and thats the conclusion I came to. I'm pretty sure its a $100 part hence why I never bought it.


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (BLK01DUB)*

I have some AUDI TT 225 injectors with the metal nozzles from my old PI kit for sale. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01gtiaww* »_I have some AUDI TT 225 injectors with the metal nozzles from my old PI kit for sale. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I know GIAC software says TT or S3 injectors but can someone please clear up some confusion for me? I have read the TT injectors are NOT real 380cc but 36xcc. Wouldn't it be better to get a set of Bosch, Genesis, or Seimans 380s? The only place that I have found besides the dealer to sell the TT injectors was Pro-Imports and they are $400







The dealer wanted like $125 each. I can get Bosch or Seimans from like $220 I believe.
I do know that the injectors need to be High-Impedance which I believe the Bosch, Seimans, and Genesis are, but which injectors need the spacing kit?


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

I am very T-O'ed about this. Pro-Imports took for freaking ever to ship the k04 lines I need. I was supposedly going to have them this week for weekend install, NOT going to happen now http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Looks like they let the package sit around for several days before turning it over to FedEx, this is after I called them every day straight for about a week and two weeks prior to that of waiting for a shipping e-mail. IMO I wouldn't recommend these guys to anyone.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

from what I hear they are a small shop but i called them twice, emailed three times, and never ever got a response. 
My best friend and I make manifolds for hondas, intercooler kits, intakes, and downpipes and we are a very small business, but we ALWAYS get back to potential customers. So needless to say i didn't order from PI, luckily i got my hands on some oem tt lines


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (DrivesMeCrazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrivesMeCrazy* »_Stole them







J/K
I bought most of the parts used, locally or on the forums.
The downpipe I had to buy new but got a rebate on through eBay live cashback - later to find out that 42dd is having an x-mas sale.
Parts from the dealer I get vwvortex discounts on as I've been a customer for years and they love how often my car breaks.
The software I am paying full retail for but I already have revo stg 2 so I just pay the difference for the upgrade. 
I bet there's a ton of other guys here who have bought the same for less. I also didn't include any figures from the eBay rebates or re-selling my old parts, hopefully I will get another 5-600 back from the turbo parts and another couple hundred for my 02j. Money which I really need now









At any rate I haven't started install or anything yet; my fingers are crossed for smooth install -- I've "done my homework".

You got IM man!


----------



## stickman (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (DrivesMeCrazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrivesMeCrazy* »_I am very T-O'ed about this. Pro-Imports took for freaking ever to ship the k04 lines I need. I was supposedly going to have them this week for weekend install, NOT going to happen now http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Looks like they let the package sit around for several days before turning it over to FedEx, this is after I called them every day straight for about a week and two weeks prior to that of waiting for a shipping e-mail. IMO I wouldn't recommend these guys to anyone.









This is one of the reasons why I tried to use as many stock parts as possible...Dealer becomes as much of the one stop shopping as possible.


----------



## stickman (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chemhalo* »_
Aint that the truth!!!!!!

On a separate note. I am trying to find info on the coolant line which gets into the way of the installation of the K04. Devin sent me some great info of what I had to do to get around it, and J-Tec's DIY has info on it as well. My question is, whats the deal with this line on a TT225? Why does it not interfere? I cannot locate the line in question on the ETKA diagram as it is a giant cluster **** of coolant lines. What are the the two endpoints of this line that have to be cut? Anyone have its part number? Id like to be able to find the equivalent TT225 piece.

What coolant line are you referring to? Neither of the turbo lines interfere. Now as has been stated, the coolant lines going in/out of the heater core will need to be pushed/bent around. This isn't too bad. I also ended up grinding off one of the threaded studs on the line as well since it ended up poking the TIP. 
Just put it together and take your time, you'll figure out which way it needs to go.


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

I tried searching for this info, but I can't... so here it goes. Do we need to use a bigger oil filter (the one from the TT225)? 
I have an AWW btw.
Edit: BTW I think it's the same oil filter for the two engine codes (I checked AMU and AWW). Am I right?


_Modified by AFX20 at 6:25 PM 12-6-2008_


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_
I know GIAC software says TT or S3 injectors but can someone please clear up some confusion for me? I have read the TT injectors are NOT real 380cc but 36xcc. Wouldn't it be better to get a set of Bosch, Genesis, or Seimans 380s? The only place that I have found besides the dealer to sell the TT injectors was Pro-Imports and they are $400







The dealer wanted like $125 each. I can get Bosch or Seimans from like $220 I believe.
I do know that the injectors need to be High-Impedance which I believe the Bosch, Seimans, and Genesis are, but which injectors need the spacing kit?

i run bosch 380's on my k04-001 hybrid seems fine too me... with giac k04 software. only when it gets below 20*F does it start to studder and miss a little bit until it warms up. but it doesnt get that cold where i live very often.


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (AFX20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AFX20* »_I tried searching for this info, but I can't... so here it goes. Do we need to use a bigger oil filter (the one from the TT225)? 
I have an AWW btw.
Edit: BTW I think it's the same oil filter for the two engine codes (I checked AMU and AWW). Am I right?

_Modified by AFX20 at 6:25 PM 12-6-2008_

most all vw oil filters will fit on any engine. my local shop uses a VW van oil filter that is twice as big and long as the regular 1.8t filter. they use it as an "upgrade oil filter" and on the older passat engines that were prone to sludge problems.


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

vag posted up a bulliten that says all 1.8ts shuld use the larger filter


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (200320thAE2632)*

just wanted to post THIS up for everyone. i actually traded my stock fpr for his 4 bar just so he could get the tune finished








its a -001 but bigger compressor/turbine so it kind of applies here. i'll post the dyno too, maybe someone can make a sister-thread of all the k04-x dynos? then link to this OP. just a thought.


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*

i hope my k04 numbers are higher than that... i did more power on my k03-052


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

corey, your mod list seems promising that sfor sure. How is that 3.92?


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

well guys bit the bullet on friday and bought these:








whetehr or not its "neccesary" i don't know. prob not. But come spring im putting these in. At that point, ill get IC spray, WMI, race gas tune (might switch to UNI, not sure yet) and the car will have the DR's on. I realize many gt28 or bigger run w/o rods but its more for "peace of mind" i guess. Becasue ill be that one guy that blows a rod on a stock turbo, i have very bad luck so ive learned to assess most risks when it comes to my car haha. 
never know where ill go down the road, but i want to hit 300 on this turbo, i know we can all do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
also, i put a few pics of my car in my build-up thread now that its running. im trying to get a vid of it for this thread/ko4 people tonight. Ill let ya know!! 


_Modified by DBVeeDB at 4:35 PM 12-7-2008_


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

Wish I had my motor out of the car, I would do rods in a heartbeat!


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_corey, your mod list seems promising that sfor sure. How is that 3.92?

updated mod list.. and 3.92 real quick down low. but top out at 140ish redline. from 70 it's super fast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (coreyj)*

Another big wrench thrown in today








My used TT manifold has some hairline cracks; we're going to attempt to weld one spot and bore out the inside to minimize the crack damage and re-assess.


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (DrivesMeCrazy)*

















Starting the P&P, welding to follow.


_Modified by DrivesMeCrazy at 4:53 AM 12-9-2008_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (DrivesMeCrazy)*

Holy sh!t!!


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

i've not read this whole thread but i have a quick question have any of guys tried one of the just plain ole bt programs like the uni or eurodyne 630 file? and guys im really not trying to mess with your thread it actually interest me and would like to see what one of these could do with an aeb head a sem intake mani and a set of cams and maybe a tubular manifold.........basicly everything you can do to make your motor more efficient...........if all of that was done i would say you may have a good chance of making over 300 whp and holding it for 2000-2500 rpms kinda like the srt4 guys do with the factory stage 3 kits they kinda hit 300whp and just flatline there for a while probably would make for a great rally car powerband as well
if this could be acheived it would make for very good road race or autocross car but only if you were awd for the autocross unless you lowered the boost it would be spin city in fwd

pickles and mayo that much torque is way more dangerous than making 300whp 
there have been quite a few bend or throw a rod when getting close to 300ftlbs of tq and remember just because they don't post on here doesn't mean it doesn't happen
also p and m how much boost are you running and do you think you could run less boost to cut down that torque spike but make the same or more whp, i would say if your spiking pretty high its blowing hot air and you actually may be able to make more power without that massive spike because the iat's would be cooler from 4k rpm's on up and you could run more timing.......but seriously watch out for those tq spikes i don't want to see you throw a rod and usually when anyone bends a rod they don't know it Don R is the only person i've seen to catch his bent rod before anything worse happened and that was just because he had a huge boost spike on a much larger turbo and he wanted to make sure everything was ok and checked the bottom end and he caught the bent rod before anything worse happened


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_i've not read this whole thread but i have a quick question have any of guys tried one of the just plain ole bt programs like the uni or eurodyne 630 file? and guys im really not trying to mess with your thread it actually interest me and would like to see what one of these could do with an aeb head a sem intake mani and a set of cams and maybe a tubular manifold.........basicly everything you can do to make your motor more efficient...........if all of that was done i would say you may have a good chance of making over 300 whp and holding it for 2000-2500 rpms kinda like the srt4 guys do with the factory stage 3 kits they kinda hit 300whp and just flatline there for a while probably would make for a great rally car powerband as well
if this could be acheived it would make for very good road race or autocross car but only if you were awd for the autocross unless you lowered the boost it would be spin city in fwd

pickles and mayo that much torque is way more dangerous than making 300whp 
there have been quite a few bend or throw a rod when getting close to 300ftlbs of tq and remember just because they don't post on here doesn't mean it doesn't happen
also p and m how much boost are you running and do you think you could run less boost to cut down that torque spike but make the same or more whp, i would say if your spiking pretty high its blowing hot air and you actually may be able to make more power without that massive spike because the iat's would be cooler from 4k rpm's on up and you could run more timing.......but seriously watch out for those tq spikes i don't want to see you throw a rod and usually when anyone bends a rod they don't know it Don R is the only person i've seen to catch his bent rod before anything worse happened and that was just because he had a huge boost spike on a much larger turbo and he wanted to make sure everything was ok and checked the bottom end and he caught the bent rod before anything worse happened 


Well, I actually can agree with some of what you said as well as offer some constructive info from my experiences http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
First off, the torque spikes are dangerous, that's definitely the truth. However, and I can only speak from Revo and Uni, they seem to be programmed to minimize the spiking. Honestly, this setup is definitely a decent bit less spikey than my k03s w/APR. I mean, it legitimately felt like the tq on the k03s was as much as this setup, even though I'm about 50wtq more through the middle and still close to like 20-30wtq more by redline IIRC. But, honest to god, it feels less torquey, but the tq stays - if that makes any sense. I wouldn't be that surprised if it felt similar to a 28r, but I've never ridden in a 28r car.
I think that 300whp is doable, basically in the fashion you laid out. I'll be sure to share my results whenever the time comes. I'd really like to get a dyno in before I do my stuff, so maybe I'll see if I can, but I just can't really afford to waste $70 or 80 (don't recall now) on 3 pulls. I really feel like the car will make high 250s as it sits. I know it's been said 1,000,000 times, but if anyone wants to toss me like $5, if like 4-5 people did that I'd make it a priority to go get a dyno before and after. Hell, if I got enough money, I'd do a Revo and Uni dyno, but that's going to be a bit more tough - probably would need to raise like $50-60 as I can really only afford to spend $50-60 right now (money is a bit tight). FWIW, after all of my "mods" are done I wouldn't be surprised if I saw a tq drop, but just a maintaining tq curve compared to where I am now. 
One of the biggest things that I think I can agree with here is the statement about keeping boost lower until say 4k rpms. You basically nailed Revo's file. Honestly, I think Revo will make more power than the Uni file I'm on - mind you, I still own both ECUs (as well as a Uni 630 and Tapp 1000). Well, for those who are unfamiliar with Revo's programming... basically, it "builds" boost up to ~3.8k. It'll boost 10psi by like 2k rpms, but then it will limit boost via N75 to build up to 23psi by somewhere just shy of 4k. It's a little weird feeling, but whenever it hits 4k it runs like a raped ape. The partial throttle is a little weak - i.e. anything over 7psi runs poopy, but the WOT is good, fueling is spot on. If I were going to keep stock bottom end, I'd go with that file - I wouldn't honestly have too many concerns even running race gas on it. I had mine tweaked up pretty good. I also think that I may have discovered a great plan with it - running some 415cc injectors, but I didn't really ever get to prove it as I went Uni instead.
Well, here's basically the deal. If anyone wants to see some dynos from me - before I go for 300 - then maybe I can get a couple of small donations from people - like I said, I really only need to find like $20-30 for one ecu, and like $50-60 to dyno both. If anyone is REALLY interested in seeing what my setup can make as it sits, LMK ASAP. My setup is what I think is typical for what MOST people can do with a k04-02x. Just tossin it out there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (DrivesMeCrazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrivesMeCrazy* »_
















Starting the P&P, welding to follow.

_Modified by DrivesMeCrazy at 4:53 AM 12-9-2008_

Honestly, you may just be better of trying to cut out all of the cut portions and continue to build up the surface w/weld. There's definitely stuff out there for that cast as I've used it before for another project. Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_Well, here's basically the deal. If anyone wants to see some dynos from me - before I go for 300 - then maybe I can get a couple of small donations from people - like I said, I really only need to find like $20-30 for one ecu, and like $50-60 to dyno both. If anyone is REALLY interested in seeing what my setup can make as it sits, LMK ASAP. My setup is what I think is typical for what MOST people can do with a k04-02x. Just tossin it out there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

bad timing man, x-mas is coming lol
maybe after the holidays i can throw a few dollars towards it. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*

let me know what youll need from each person, ill chip in. I want to reach 300... so any info that will help us do that im down,
like 50trim said. Ive been debating doing intake mani, cams, etc to make this motor as e fficent as possible. Just dont know if I have the right software







(GIAC) to make the most gains.. But I do have the rods now, so once those go in I wont have to worry about those god awful s pikes 
(for the record on my GIAC 93 file the highest spike ive seen is 21.6 psi)
-Devin


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

What intake manifolds could you put on this setup? Also what would be the benefit, if any, of running the Audi TT 225hp manifold. I know the tb would be on the other side, but what options does that open up for is?
EDIT: The only 3 manifolds I see are:
APR - $899+ - http://www.goapr.com/VW/produc....html
ABD - $499+ - http://abdracingwerks.com/Merc...TM.1S
SEM - $825 - http://www.semmotorsports.com/


_Modified by VWGolfA4 at 8:59 AM 12-9-2008_


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

the 225 manifold made it easier for me to do a front mount, but other than that, it won't give you any serious gains since its still a small port manifold. 
Here is my setup:


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

I am also going to be using the TT mani (because I will also be using other stock TT piping).
I really dont think that on on this turbo, there would be a big difference between an OEM large port mani (passenger side) and the APR or SEM... or certainly not any difference to justify the price.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
Well, I actually can agree with some of what you said as well as offer some constructive info from my experiences http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
First off, the torque spikes are dangerous, that's definitely the truth. However, and I can only speak from Revo and Uni, they seem to be programmed to minimize the spiking. Honestly, this setup is definitely a decent bit less spikey than my k03s w/APR. I mean, it legitimately felt like the tq on the k03s was as much as this setup, even though I'm about 50wtq more through the middle and still close to like 20-30wtq more by redline IIRC. But, honest to god, it feels less torquey, but the tq stays - if that makes any sense. I wouldn't be that surprised if it felt similar to a 28r, but I've never ridden in a 28r car.
I think that 300whp is doable, basically in the fashion you laid out. I'll be sure to share my results whenever the time comes. I'd really like to get a dyno in before I do my stuff, so maybe I'll see if I can, but I just can't really afford to waste $70 or 80 (don't recall now) on 3 pulls. I really feel like the car will make high 250s as it sits. I know it's been said 1,000,000 times, but if anyone wants to toss me like $5, if like 4-5 people did that I'd make it a priority to go get a dyno before and after. Hell, if I got enough money, I'd do a Revo and Uni dyno, but that's going to be a bit more tough - probably would need to raise like $50-60 as I can really only afford to spend $50-60 right now (money is a bit tight). FWIW, after all of my "mods" are done I wouldn't be surprised if I saw a tq drop, but just a maintaining tq curve compared to where I am now. 
One of the biggest things that I think I can agree with here is the statement about keeping boost lower until say 4k rpms. You basically nailed Revo's file. Honestly, I think Revo will make more power than the Uni file I'm on - mind you, I still own both ECUs (as well as a Uni 630 and Tapp 1000). Well, for those who are unfamiliar with Revo's programming... basically, it "builds" boost up to ~3.8k. It'll boost 10psi by like 2k rpms, but then it will limit boost via N75 to build up to 23psi by somewhere just shy of 4k. It's a little weird feeling, but whenever it hits 4k it runs like a raped ape. The partial throttle is a little weak - i.e. anything over 7psi runs poopy, but the WOT is good, fueling is spot on. If I were going to keep stock bottom end, I'd go with that file - I wouldn't honestly have too many concerns even running race gas on it. I had mine tweaked up pretty good. I also think that I may have discovered a great plan with it - running some 415cc injectors, but I didn't really ever get to prove it as I went Uni instead.
Well, here's basically the deal. If anyone wants to see some dynos from me - before I go for 300 - then maybe I can get a couple of small donations from people - like I said, I really only need to find like $20-30 for one ecu, and like $50-60 to dyno both. If anyone is REALLY interested in seeing what my setup can make as it sits, LMK ASAP. My setup is what I think is typical for what MOST people can do with a k04-02x. Just tossin it out there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


My GIAC software behaves the same way. Infact I'm pretty sure I lost torque when upgrading to the -20. Builds boost slowly and was peaking till about 3500 RPM. That was quickly fixed by opening up the wastegate. I also installed a MBC but haven't tried it yet because the car has been sitting for paint work for a few months. I'd wager GIAC also scaled back the boost onset because this turbo isn't that big.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

lmk how the MBC works i have one as well but am still getting used to this car before I make anychanges in that area.
isnt opening up the WG bad for the turbo? by opening im assuming you meant tightenning/cranking? or am i wrong?


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (DrivesMeCrazy)*

This can also be yours only 3 weeks of waiting/calling and $168 shipped
















***AM I missing a Banjo??***


_Modified by DrivesMeCrazy at 3:29 AM 12-10-2008_


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (DrivesMeCrazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrivesMeCrazy* »_This can also be yours only 3 weeks of waiting/calling and $168 shipped









***AM I missing a Banjo??***

_Modified by DrivesMeCrazy at 3:29 AM 12-10-2008_

HAHA!!! seems worth 170$







no you're not missing a banjo, the one coolant line will run up to your overflow tank where it should just slip over the plastic "y" connector.
still, some tubing and three banjos = 75?!?


_Modified by DBVeeDB at 9:34 PM 12-9-2008_


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_
HAHA!!! seems worth 170$







no you're not missing a banjo, the one coolant line will run up to your overflow tank where it should just slip over the plastic "y" connector.
still, some tubing and three banjos = 75?!?

_Modified by DBVeeDB at 9:34 PM 12-9-2008_

Devin you got IM


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (DrivesMeCrazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrivesMeCrazy* »_








_Modified by DrivesMeCrazy at 3:29 AM 12-10-2008_

Can you measure all those lines? I know you just spent $168 bucks on them, but I bet as a community we could find the banjos, push lock pieces, oil pan flange, etc all from ATP or somewhere and make the same or higher quality lines for cheaper. It would really help out people who want this kit! (the only piece I am unsure of is the K04 oil flange piece sitting in the middle... where we could source that)


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*

I'll actually one up you and say that I may be putting together a kit for much less for sale to members!!
The coolant hoses are 3/8" ID, banjos are 3/8"...
The two oil flange peices will prob have to be custom machined


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (DrivesMeCrazy)*

ATP sells 14mm-3/8in banjos.. $18 a piece. 
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=BCS
Are these the right size? 034motorsports sells other sizes (cheaper)
They also sell the 1.8T oil flange $28.. i swear another company does too
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...VVWFL
Like i said, the oil return flange on the turbo is gonna be the problem. Could be as simple as a standard fitting?


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (DrivesMeCrazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrivesMeCrazy* »_I'll actually one up you and say that I may be putting together a kit for much less for sale to members!!
The coolant hoses are 3/8" ID, banjos are 3/8"...
The two oil flange peices will prob have to be custom machined

interesting... just the hoses? or other pieces? i STILL can't justify to myself the cost of the up-pipe. $260 for a foot of pipe and 2 flanges.....


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pickles and mayo* »_interesting... just the hoses? or other pieces? i STILL can't justify to myself the cost of the up-pipe. $260 for a foot of pipe and 2 flanges.....









Oh thats not bad, you have all of the other pieces right? So the last piece is the up-pipe? youre lucky! Im just getting started, or trying too... Interested in selling everything?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

I'm not saying that I can/will, but I COULD probably have the uppipes made from the one I have from PI. I'm just saying... it'd probably be a bit cheaper. I'd have to have a couple of people interested though before I'd start looking into materials cost.


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_I'm not saying that I can/will, but I COULD probably have the uppipes made from the one I have from PI. I'm just saying... it'd probably be a bit cheaper. I'd have to have a couple of people interested though before I'd start looking into materials cost.

That would be perfect.... then all we would need is someone to make K04-022 cast mani's for cheap


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_I'm not saying that I can/will, but I COULD probably have the uppipes made from the one I have from PI. I'm just saying... it'd probably be a bit cheaper. I'd have to have a couple of people interested though before I'd start looking into materials cost.

i was thinking about getting it and then having an exhaust shop make like 10 of them lol
if you start selling them, i WILL buy one, as long as it's cheaper than $260!!
hmmm.... we could start selling cheap k04-02x swaps, if we can get the coolant/oil line lengths and home-made up-pipes, we can start rebuilding turbo's and find TT owners that are going BT








I am friends with PMZ (see sig) i might be able to convince them to sell rebuilt k04 kits. they are unitronic dealers too. hmmm... this could be a good thing... we'll NEED dyno's though








friday the 19th i can donate to the dyno fund. 
is rebuilding turbos difficult?


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*

if you guys made new Uppipes i would buy one hands down.


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*

Those look about right.  Not sure about the bolts being 10mm of the top of my head though, that oil pan fitting looks pretty sturdy but the 1/2" hose will have to be threaded on that end. I forgot to measure the hoses before leaving the shop today. I will get the lengths on saturday - going for gold this weekend !!!


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

Would a Eurojet Race IC be way too overkill? I bought the street version... but now I am thinking race... i like the idea of the 2.5in piping.


----------



## lax1492 (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chemhalo* »_Would a Eurojet Race IC be way too overkill? I bought the street version... but now I am thinking race... i like the idea of the 2.5in piping.

no.. I had the original one they put out a few years ago. I can tell you PI was backing the evoMS fimc as the FMIC of choice. I switched over to the evoms one about a year into using the Eurojet fmic.


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (lax1492)*

I've heard good things about the evoms setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (lax1492)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lax1492* »_
no.. I had the original one they put out a few years ago. I can tell you PI was backing the evoMS fimc as the FMIC of choice. I switched over to the evoms one about a year into using the Eurojet fmic.

I'll be putting on the "original" version of the race core sometime in the near future. I actually prefer the 2" piping for this setup. I don't know how I'd feel with a larger turbo, but I like the smaller piping from turbo to IC inlet. I'm currently running an APR FMIC. I'm going to log the hell out of both of them and decide which one to keep. The other will be going up FS







. Right now my car runs decently w/the APR FMIC, I just hate the IC piping routing - similar to the PI IC pipe, but I just made my own instead.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pickles and mayo* »_
i was thinking about getting it and then having an exhaust shop make like 10 of them lol
if you start selling them, i WILL buy one, as long as it's cheaper than $260!!
hmmm.... we could start selling cheap k04-02x swaps, if we can get the coolant/oil line lengths and home-made up-pipes, we can start rebuilding turbo's and find TT owners that are going BT








I am friends with PMZ (see sig) i might be able to convince them to sell rebuilt k04 kits. they are unitronic dealers too. hmmm... this could be a good thing... we'll NEED dyno's though








*friday the 19th i can donate to the dyno fund. *
is rebuilding turbos difficult?


I may have to hold you to that







. Hey, that'd be two people offering to chip in a couple bucks. If you both tossed in $5 each then I'd only need to get like another $10 and I'd be good to go to the rollers. Also, whenever I'm taking my stuff off to do my rebuild and such (cough cough secret projects







) I'll find out how much it'd cost for me to get the uppipe recreated. I'll start trying to find out the flange pricing...


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (DrivesMeCrazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrivesMeCrazy* »_I've heard good things about the evoms setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The EvoMS doesnt work for a drivers side TB


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chemhalo* »_
The EvoMS doesnt work for a drivers side TB









well... for us not so fancy-pantsy guys it supposedly fits 100000x better than Eurojet







My bumper never fit right after I got my street core


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

currently im running 2" hot piping and 2.5" cold. I was told tht most 350-400hp cars still run 2" piping hot. so idk...
If it means anything ive done numerous pulls in my car and pulled over to feel the manifold/cold sie piping and its never been more than warm. I also have a fairly small core. just food for thought.
Trevor, lmk when you need the dyno$$ and I can paypal ya
-Devin
any updates on the head flanges for exhaust manis?


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

Well I am officially looking to go K04-02x. I talked to my local shop about other options and those options are just way too much for my tastes. So if anyone is selling their K04-02x Kit let me know! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I need everything, looking for Turbo, Exhaust Manifold, Oil/Water Lines, Injectors, etc. Wish me luck!
Reason being, if I am going to spend $1000+ on the K04-001 mind as well spend less then $1500 on some used and new parts to make up the K04-02x Kit. And for the other guys reading this post, I just don't want to deal with the other kits out there. I know they are just alittle more but as many have said here before, I like this kit because its mostly OEM, I love the torque and I can keep everything else stock (smic and intake). The other kits start at $2200+ for parts.


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

As promised here are the lengths of the lines from the very expensive P-I kit.
Coolant Lines:
3/8" ID Hose
Turbo to Block: 13"
Turbo to Res: 36" (3 feet)
Utilizes 3/8" banjo barbs with 14mm openings
Oil Feed Lines:
1/2" ID Hose
20 + 3/4" length from end to end w/o flanges. The flanges in this case are threaded ends
Hope this helps somebody


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (DrivesMeCrazy)*

So 250 WHP is highest gyno # on a 02X setup?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Well, thanks to a very generous donation to my dyno fund by Devin I'll be dynoing both ECUs this week. Wednesday and Friday are the guesstimates currently. If anyone lives by him buy him a BIG







! 
I'll post results ASAP. I'm going to try to find/borrow a digital camera to get some video as well. The dyno that will be used will be the: Dynojet 224X 2wd. Feel free to do whatever research is necessary http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. Thank you again Devin (AKA DBVeeDB)!


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_Well, thanks to a very generous donation to my dyno fund by Devin I'll be dynoing both ECUs this week. Wednesday and Friday are the guesstimates currently. If anyone lives by him buy him a BIG







! 
I'll post results ASAP. I'm going to try to find/borrow a digital camera to get some video as well. The dyno that will be used will be the: Dynojet 224X 2wd. Feel free to do whatever research is necessary http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. Thank you again Devin (AKA DBVeeDB)!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Mad props to Devin!... I dont need to send him a







... I sent him his exhaust manifold.


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (DrivesMeCrazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrivesMeCrazy* »_Coolant Lines:
3/8" ID Hose
Turbo to Block: 13"
Turbo to Res: 36" (3 feet)
Utilizes 3/8" banjo barbs with 14mm openings
Oil [Return] Lines:
1/2" ID Hose
20 + 3/4" length from end to end w/o flanges. The flanges in this case are threaded ends


I would think that the stock K03 coolant to block line could be used. It is just a little longer right? If its length means it cannot be worked in correctly, can a small section of the braided line be cut and splice it back together?
Also, could the same thing be done with the stock k03 oil return line. Cut the braided section, extend it, and patch it back together? That has to be cheaper than $75.


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*

That would seem like a viable option; during install yesterday we shortened the Coolant return to block line about 3 inches.
Removing the heat shielding from a stock k03s line you could get a fitting of some sort to extend the line just enough and replace the heat sleeve. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
FYI I am having to wrap the P-I lines in something to protect them from the heat as the lines are bare. I picked up $20 in heat shield wrapping at Autozone this morning.
I also ended up using the stock TT225 hard supply line instead of the k03 one, we had to bend the tt line significantly to get it to fit anyways though. On visual inspection the TT line seems to be a few inches longer than the k03 one.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chemhalo* »_Mad props to Devin!... I dont need to send him a







... I sent him his exhaust manifold.









you could always send me some money back ya know








My buddy and I were bored last night so remade/mocked up my upper IC pipe. It was rubbing on the axle a little bit on bumps now that the car is lower so we had to angle it differently. Super clean now though and I need to polish it once its not 8 degrees out







My engine bay is almsot complete, come spring ill tuck the harness under the frame rail when I pull the motor for the rods, and do a custom mount for the catch can. A new intake and lightweight abttery will be in the works too. And obviously WMI. enjoy!! and who doesnt like pictures?








lil closer of that IC pipe
















got these the other day from skywalkergti http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cnat wait for spring








-Devin

_Modified by DBVeeDB at 2:22 PM 12-15-2008_


_Modified by DBVeeDB at 2:22 PM 12-15-2008_


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (DrivesMeCrazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrivesMeCrazy* »_Removing the heat shielding from a stock k03s line you could get a fitting of some sort to extend the line just enough and replace the heat sleeve. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I was under the impression that the K03 line was longer... guess not. I wonder why the K04 line has no heat shield on it?

_Quote, originally posted by *DrivesMeCrazy* »_I also ended up using the stock TT225 hard supply line instead of the k03 one, we had to bend the tt line significantly to get it to fit anyways though. On visual inspection the TT line seems to be a few inches longer than the k03 one.
 Which line are you talking about here?


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chemhalo* »_
I was under the impression that the K03 line was longer... guess not. I wonder why the K04 line has no heat shield on it?
Which line are you talking about here?


Hrm, the k03 line may be longer; I can't remember off the top of my head







. I do know that the 13" line from P-I is way too long though unless they intended for you to route it some other way but even that doesn't make much sense.
The TT Hard line I'm talking to is the oil supply coming from the Oil cooler to the turbo.


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (DrivesMeCrazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrivesMeCrazy* »_The TT Hard line I'm talking to is the oil supply coming from the Oil cooler to the turbo.

PI doesnt include an oil feed line so if the K03 is too short what do they intend for you to use?


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chemhalo* »_
PI doesnt include an oil feed line so if the K03 is too short what do they intend for you to use?









When I spoke with Patrick he said the stock k03 line WILL work, I suspect what he meant was that it WILL work * but with some bending/tweaking. Obviously the tt225 line works too but we had to bend the EFF out of it to get it on.


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (DrivesMeCrazy)*

Today's progress:
Bent the [email protected]#$ out of the heater core hard hose and also replaced it as mine was leaking like crazy. We didn't cut it at all but it sits pretty tight b/w the turbo and 02m shifter linkages. The TIP is now on and it looks like it should go smoothly the rest of the way. 
I still have to wrap the coolant lines in heat wrap as they seem to sit close to the DP.
The big clincher today was that I found out that REVO does NOT have a k04 file for CL ecu's. WTF am I going to do now?


----------



## 20thAEdub2615 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (DrivesMeCrazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrivesMeCrazy* »_Today's progress:
Bent the [email protected]#$ out of the heater core hard hose and also replaced it as mine was leaking like crazy. We didn't cut it at all but it sits pretty tight b/w the turbo and 02m shifter linkages. The TIP is now on and it looks like it should go smoothly the rest of the way. 
I still have to wrap the coolant lines in heat wrap as they seem to sit close to the DP.
The big clincher today was that I found out that REVO does NOT have a k04 file for CL ecu's. WTF am I going to do now?

giac?


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (20thAEdub2615)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thAEdub2615* »_GIAC?
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








On the cheap side, Im sure you can just re-tune whatever chip you have now. If not GIAC or Uni.


_Modified by VWGolfA4 at 2:09 PM 12-17-2008_


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








On the cheap side, Im sure you can just re-tune whatever chip you have now. If not GIAC or Uni.


go Uni. check it out from PMZ (in my sig) tell them I sent you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fcf1031 (Dec 9, 2008)

I am looking to do this setup in the near future and have a few questions. I know a guy who is selling his k04 kit off an audi tt it comes with everything but injectors and maf. The car had 103k miles on it with mobile 1 oil changes every 4k miles. The turbo has very minimal shaft play. He wants 700 dollars for everything is this a good deal? Should i be worried about the turbo? Also would my CAI work on this setup? Any info would be great thanx


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (fcf1031)*

That's an awesome price!


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (fcf1031)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fcf1031* »_I am looking to do this setup in the near future and have a few questions. I know a guy who is selling his k04 kit off an audi tt it comes with everything but injectors and maf. The car had 103k miles on it with mobile 1 oil changes every 4k miles. The turbo has very minimal shaft play. He wants 700 dollars for everything is this a good deal? Should i be worried about the turbo? Also would my CAI work on this setup? Any info would be great thanx

that is a good price, and as long as there is no shaft play, you should be ok. As a precaution, i'd start saving up towards a new(er) k04 in the future, just in case that one dies. my kit i bought has 75k on it, but it seems to be in good condition. what exactly are you getting?


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

was the tt that it came off of chipped or driven hard? that also may give info on how long that ko4 will survive. other than shaft play of course


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

PAGE 19 PWND!
I'll work on getting the actual pics + video up in a bit...
Today's Dyno:
258.56whp and 275.90 wtq. Straight 93 oct from a local Sunoco. IIRC the inside of the dyno shop was 66* he said (it was on the screen somewhere, but I can't find it right now). Corrected w/3 &/or 5 smoothing. Results didn't change on either - whenever he bumped to 0-1 smoothing it went up a couple of whp though







. I only have the 3/5 though IIRC.
Oh yeah, I think that makes me the current pump gas record holder for a k04-02x?
Edit: Oh yeah, this is my Uni ECU. Revo results will be coming shortly







. 
Full Specs: K04-02x stock manifold + turbo, PI uppipe, APR FMIC, eBay TIP, 3" Carbonio intake, gutted MAF housing, custom IC piping, ABD Intake Manifold, phelonic spacer, Forge 007, and Forge WGA (replaced my "bent" OEM one - has the 7-9psi spring in it to keep proper N75 function), N75J
I think that's everything in my setup?



_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 12:30 AM 12-18-2008_


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Nice numbers, what do you think made the difference? The Intake Manifold?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Had to change the image as the first dyno graph had my contact info in it










_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 12:22 AM 12-18-2008_


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_Nice numbers, what do you think made the difference? The Intake Manifold?

Difference compared to what...?


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_Difference compared to what...?

To the old highest numbers? What are the differences between hardware / software?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_
To the old highest numbers? What are the differences between hardware / software?

200320thAE2632 said he put down 258whp, so it's a close race now between his and mine. But, I think he had similar things... I'm not really sure as he never really said much about his setup?


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_I think that's everything in my setup?

Exhaust?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chemhalo* »_
Exhaust?

Good call... 3" GHL TBE w/cat "body" (no contents), resonator, and muffler. I'll edit my earlier post to reflect the changes








I'm working on getting the video from my friend... my digital is broken, so he had to tape it for me. He's currently at work


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Has anyone dynoed with just the swap? Stock everything else except whats needed, or just an exhaust?


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

damn I need to get my setup on the dyno


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (jettasmooth)*

What's it like to drive? On cold days with my summer tires, I can light up 2nd gear with my dieing k03s... is it too much torque? The curve looks fairly flat, so I'm guessing there's no "surprises" lol
What rpm does it spool at with the 3" tbe?
Also, has anyone tried cams with the -02x? I know cams don't do much for 1.8t's, but maybe with a bigger turbo it might be more beneficial.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pickles and mayo* »_What's it like to drive? On cold days with my summer tires, I can light up 2nd gear with my dieing k03s...

haha damn, maybe we should meet up. My K03s must REALLY be dieing, I can bearly lightup first, none the less chirp 2nd.


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_
haha damn, maybe we should meet up. My K03s must REALLY be dieing, I can bearly lightup first, none the less chirp 2nd.









lol well summer tires in sub-40 degree weather on a hill... are you chipped? FMIC/exhaust helps too


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pickles and mayo* »_What's it like to drive? On cold days with my summer tires, I can light up 2nd gear with my dieing k03s... is it too much torque? The curve looks fairly flat, so I'm guessing there's no "surprises" lol
What rpm does it spool at with the 3" tbe?
Also, has anyone tried cams with the -02x? I know cams don't do much for 1.8t's, but maybe with a bigger turbo it might be more beneficial. 

It's fun to drive... It spins first and second without question. Sometimes on good days if you roll into it in 3rd it'll spin them. It'll always spin 2nd though if you jump on it.
Here's the boost plot... the verdict is still out as VAG COM and my boost gauge both had different readings the the dyno gauge... we think that the turbo may have acted more quickly than the dyno gauge was ready for and therefore it showed a 27psi spike haha. We're not really certainly yet though...? Also, I requested that the dynos start somewhere >2500rpms. I don't really like the car being pushed from like 2k on. I imagine 20psi is achievable by like 2500 rpms from what I've seen though. 










_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 6:55 PM 12-18-2008_


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

nice trevor, i didnt know you had the ABD mani, i wonder if that is helping out at all.
and i can def agree with the spinning thorugh second and even thrid. especially in these temperatures.


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

<---Lurker
Nice numbers







the graph is a little wavy and on a smoothing of 5 probably looks acceptable. Might just have a little surging, but its a KO4-20 being pushed so its expected.

_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
200320thAE2632 said he put down 258whp, so it's a close race now between his and mine. But, I think he had similar things... I'm not really sure as he never really said much about his setup?










^Assisted. I'd say your #'s are much much more real world. You probably have the best #'s and to forget about race gas or co2 powered numbers (yes his IC was sprayed to make the IAT temps plummet) as stated above.








Good work 
Shawn


_Modified by beachball6 at 6:45 PM 12-18-2008_


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_and i can def agree with the spinning thorugh second and even thrid. especially in these temperatures.









wow... looks like an LSD should be a recommended mod lol








i can't wait to finish my install







so close, yet so far


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_nice trevor, i didnt know you had the ABD mani, i wonder if that is helping out at all.
and i can def agree with the spinning thorugh second and even thrid. especially in these temperatures.










Yeah, that's one of my "unique" things. Everything I have on my setup is definitely replicable by others thus far though. The ABD will be going up for sale sometime in the near future... once I get my homebrew done







. I was surprised because I really did notice a difference w/my butt dyno for the ABD - meanwhile the Vortex community generally shuns intake manifolds for small turbos... pfft







.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (beachball6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beachball6* »_<---Lurker
Nice numbers







the graph is a little wavy and on a smoothing of 5 probably looks acceptable. Might just have a little surging, but its a KO4-20 being pushed so its expected.

^Assisted. I'd say your #'s are much much more real world. You probably have the best #'s and to forget about race gas or co2 powered numbers (yes his IC was sprayed to make the IAT temps plummet) as stated above.








Good work 
Shawn

_Modified by beachball6 at 6:45 PM 12-18-2008_

Haha, haven't seen you around in a while. You're rocking an R32 or something now a days?
I can say honestly that it was straight 93 and there wasn't anything done. In fact, my car pretty much hit the dyno as soon as I pulled up - granted I drove in like 40* weather to the shop and the guy told me the inside temp was in the mid 60s IIRC. So, I couldn't have had much/any heatsoaking. I think he told me that his dyno seemed to be pretty average - not too happy or sad. My buddy w/an Ion Redline dynoed with me as well and put down exactly what he thought his setup should be making based off his mods as well. 
A Revo dyno will be coming sometime soon... and hopefully the video! FWIW, I think that there's a chance Revo could beat out the Uni dyno. I'm running my Revo file on the 415cc injectors and I can definitely say I don't think it's ever run this smoothly. Hopefully the power is there for the smoothness. If you have a Revo setup... consider some 415s (assuming you're running the 1.8t MAF sensor)!


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

I've lost all will to live lol. Waiting for Axle bolts from VW, the turbo is 100% done; but I have to custom tune my software via lemmi and a wideband o2, I hve a local buddy hopefully helping me with this.
I can't believe Revo can't do anything for me http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pickles and mayo* »_
lol well summer tires in sub-40 degree weather on a hill... are you chipped? FMIC/exhaust helps too

GIAC X+, Techtonics Tuning Turboback, Stock SMIC


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Interesting dyno curves. I can't decide whether to put a K04-02x on my GTI or stay with a real turbo. lol


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Interesting dyno curves. I can't decide whether to put a K04-02x on my GTI or stay with a real turbo. lol 

Very funny.... I'll trade you... my motor for yours. I'll include the built head and some other little goodies not on yet







. What do ya say?
Seriously though, you can't say that's not decent power for what it is.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

http://s459.photobucket.com/al...7.flv
My friend finally loaded the vid haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Revo or Uni on the vid?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (bmxp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxp* »_Revo or Uni on the vid?

Uni http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. It's the one that goes with the graph above... well, maybe not the exact pull, but I think the one right before it. So whatever. Notice how lean the AFR is if you get a chance. It goes RETARDED lean from like 3.5-5k. I have my Uni dealer sending Mike Z the info. It's pretty bad through the middle.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
Uni http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. It's the one that goes with the graph above... well, maybe not the exact pull, but I think the one right before it. So whatever. Notice how lean the AFR is if you get a chance. It goes RETARDED lean from like 3.5-5k. I have my Uni dealer sending Mike Z the info. It's pretty bad through the middle.

So with that said, do you recommend a 4bar fpr or at least an adjustable one? Are you running 380cc injectors? Would 415cc injectors be better?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_
So with that said, do you recommend a 4bar fpr or at least an adjustable one? Are you running 380cc injectors? Would 415cc injectors be better?


That's on 415cc injectors.... at 4bar.
If you pause it with like 13 seconds remaining the curve under the dyno plot is the AFR. I'll post it on here later. Or if you look at the very end you'll see it says MAX AFR 15.7 or something like that. Not so great... kinda terrifying.









_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 12:44 PM 12-19-2008_


_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 12:51 PM 12-19-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
Very funny.... I'll trade you... my motor for yours. I'll include the built head and some other little goodies not on yet







. What do ya say?
Seriously though, you can't say that's not decent power for what it is.

Haha, I didn't mean to come across like that. I'm considering detuning my GTI with the K04-020 from my TT. The graphs look nice for a daily setup. I always have a nitrous kit I could add on to keep me happy with the K04. lol


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Since everyone's talking about dyno's, might as well throw up my vid 
http://vimeo.com/1172818
GIAC Ko4-20 tune, hopefully revo or unitronic tuned soon


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

yea, I pop in this thread once in a while. A bunch of my friends still have 1.8Ts and haven't crossed over







I got an R soon to have a p/p head +cams and custom tune and a s/c VR MKIII for the DD. VRs are like meth you try it once and its down hill from there. 
In all honesty I do miss the massive TQ from this turbo.


----------



## stickman (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chemhalo* »_Would a Eurojet Race IC be way too overkill? I bought the street version... but now I am thinking race... i like the idea of the 2.5in piping.

I'd say yes it is overkill. I have the Eurojet street and boost temp/pressure sensors on both sides of the intercooler. Except for sitting idle and not moving, the ic keeps temps very close to ambient. 
The hottest I've seen post-IC is 106F and I know I have driven around in 95F+ degree weather. I think going to a the Eurojet Race on a K04-02x will result mainly in a larger pressure drop (street core measured ~0.8 PSI FWIW) and not gain much (if any) on the cooling front.


----------



## fcf1031 (Dec 9, 2008)

Will a cold air intake on my stock 1.8t work with the k04 turbo setup?


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (fcf1031)*

yes... but... note that most software requires a TT MAF housing. You might need a different coupler from the MAF to your intake


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*

02m swap and k04 swap now complete!! Have to leave town for 1.5 weeks but next steps are alignment and software tuning (I guess lemmiwinks is my only affordable option right now)


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (DrivesMeCrazy)*

so nothing new in this k04 world...


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Best 380cc Injectors for K04-001 or K04-02x?*

I will going with either a K04-001 or a K04-02x and they both require 380cc injectors. Which ones are the best? I know CTS Turbo has sales going all the time so I will probably order from them. 
Also which injectors will need spacers?
OEM Audi TT are more like 36xcc and are over $100 each. Pro-Imports has them for $400, $100 each. German Auto Parts has them for $115 each.
Bosch - $55 - CTS Turbo - http://www.ctsturbo.com/produc....html
Siemens - $59 - CTS Turbo - http://www.ctsturbo.com/produc....html
$62.50 - US Rally Team - http://www.usrallyteam.com/ind...id=79
Genesis - 
Any others worth mentioning?


_Modified by VWGolfA4 at 9:09 AM 1-7-2009_


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

I haven't been up to anything lately. I still need to take my car back to the dyno place for the Revo ECU. I've been trying to deal with a bent rear beam... it's sort of been the focus of my time lately







. At any rate, I'm hoping to get the Revo dyno done this week and I'll post a vid + results ASAP. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. Happy New Year everyone!
Edit: I think I'm going to have to tape it myself next time... my buddy was a little rough on the taping thing







I just watched it for the first time in a while and it's a little fuzzy haha. I also need him to get it out of his photobucket so I can get it on Youtube or something else.


_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 9:15 AM 1-7-2009_


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Does anybody want what i have so far for this kit? 
Thinking about parting with it..
turbo+manifold=30k
New TIP
Oil and coolant line..one of each only..
3inch Maf housing


----------



## 20thAEdub2615 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Best 380cc Injectors for K04-001 or K04-02x? (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_I will going with either a K04-001 or a K04-02x and they both require 380cc injectors. Which ones are the best? I know CTS Turbo has sales going all the time so I will probably order from them. 
Also which injectors will need spacers?
OEM Audi TT are more like 36xcc and are over $100 each. Pro-Imports has them for $400, $100 each. German Auto Parts has them for $115 each.
Bosch - $55 - CTS Turbo - http://www.ctsturbo.com/produc....html
Siemens - $59 - CTS Turbo - http://www.ctsturbo.com/produc....html
$62.50 - US Rally Team - http://www.usrallyteam.com/ind...id=79
Genesis - 
Any others worth mentioning?

_Modified by VWGolfA4 at 9:09 AM 1-7-2009_


If you're going with GIAC do NOT buy the bosch whites...giac wasn't written for them and will cause your car to run like crap.
I'd go with genesis or siemens personally.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Best 380cc Injectors for K04-001 or K04-02x? (20thAEdub2615)*

Hey, thanks for the advice! WOW how did you figure that one out? I spoke with Clay and he said get the Seimans. I was looking at the Bosch at first because they were cheaper but after speaking with Clay and what you just mentioned never mind. That saved me a ton of headaches! Whats so different about them? The spray pattern? They are both high-impotence injectors and since Bosch makes pretty much everything else on the car I just figured any 380cc injector would work...


----------



## 20thAEdub2615 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Best 380cc Injectors for K04-001 or K04-02x? (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_Hey, thanks for the advice! WOW how did you figure that one out? I spoke with Clay and he said get the Seimans. I was looking at the Bosch at first because they were cheaper but after speaking with Clay and what you just mentioned never mind. That saved me a ton of headaches! Whats so different about them? The spray pattern? They are both high-impotence injectors and since Bosch makes pretty much everything else on the car I just figured any 380cc injector would work...

Got the info from J-tec's build thread on his ko4-2x and from a few others that I've talked to that's done their own build. I couldn't tell you why they act differently. My only guess is that the electronics are different.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Best 380cc Injectors for K04-001 or K04-02x? (20thAEdub2615)*

Thanks again! Any other advice or input?


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: Best 380cc Injectors for K04-001 or K04-02x? (20thAEdub2615)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thAEdub2615* »_
Got the info from J-tec's build thread on his ko4-2x and from a few others that I've talked to that's done their own build. I couldn't tell you why they act differently. My only guess is that the electronics are different.

I'm thinking it's the angle of the spray. TT injectors are a 5Deg and the white ones are a straight fire i think. I've got the white "380's" and the car is junk on start up. Fires right up and idles nice but don't think about revving it. I've got the Uni k04 stage 2 file BTW. 
PS: I'm now looking into going full k04-02x instead of my 02x compressor wheel in a k03s


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Best 380cc Injectors for K04-001 or K04-02x? (ANT THE KNEE)*

Ant. i have most of the stuff you need for that!


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

hey guys, hope everyone had a good holiday. Ive had some trouble with my car, axles nuts came loose one day, but all is well and ive loctite'd em. Dealt with a cooant leak from the feed line going into the turbo and finally got it to stop. took the turbo off/on 4 times before I got it ok. My exhaust is still rubbing a lot but im still in love with this new turbo. Now.... i know some of you may hate on me for this but i got new plates in today....








obviously it decodes to "ko4", but theres more to it. There was a chocolate drink that came in a can called "kayo" that my mom used to always give me as a kid, i dont think they make it anymore (or yohoo bought them out?) but my mom recently passed away in october so this plate both reminds me of her (kayo-for-her) and it also tells those audi/vw guys in the know what I got








trevor, keep us posted on the dyno http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im looking to get mine done soon, expecting #'s a lil less than jonny since ill be on 93oct.
-Devin


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

my k04 is super sad panda right now


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (DrivesMeCrazy)*

Thats a great plate! I love it! Sorry to hear about your mom, my dad passed away a year ago August.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

thanks!!
yeah w/o getting into it, my mom had pancreatic cancer, she was 60, im 20. So its been a rough year. But my car is my stress relief tool


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

Hey, guys. I asked this on another thread but got no answer. What do you is the whp that a KO4-022 on a 2.0 stroker 20v can do? I am actually considering this for a project.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Giannos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giannos* »_Hey, guys. I asked this on another thread but got no answer. What do you is the whp that a KO4-022 on a 2.0 stroker 20v can do? I am actually considering this for a project.

Not much more than a 1.8T I'd imagine. The turbo is choking up top on a 1.8L, the effects are likely to just be increased by the additional displacement - unless maybe the CR is dropped a bit compared to stock AWW/AWP. I'm going to venture to say 250s - you'll have a bunch of torque pretty early though - it'd probably be pretty fun to drive.


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
Not much more than a 1.8T I'd imagine. The turbo is choking up top on a 1.8L, the effects are likely to just be increased by the additional displacement - unless maybe the CR is dropped a bit compared to stock AWW/AWP. I'm going to venture to say 250s - you'll have a bunch of torque pretty early though - it'd probably be pretty fun to drive.

I would think 280whp and 350wtq with a good intake and wmi is possible. It might even have full spool from 2000rpm







Oh well, we will see. 
What is your record now 04VDubGLI?


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (Giannos)*

Devin is it your DP rubbing? Mine rubbed my firewall/body A LOT. I've e-mailed 42dd about it and just sent hem pics tonight.
Temporarily (I hope) we added spacers to the dogbone mount to push the engine forward a little bit.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (DrivesMeCrazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrivesMeCrazy* »_Devin is it your DP rubbing? Mine rubbed my firewall/body A LOT. I've e-mailed 42dd about it and just sent hem pics tonight.
Temporarily (I hope) we added spacers to the dogbone mount to push the engine forward a little bit.

well i saw that heat shield rub a little before I even turned the car over, so i took out the one heat shield that comes up to the firewall and trimmed it with some tin snips. Now there's no contact at all but I do have stg2 dognbone and tranny mount from BFI so there is minimal movement. I now rub on the heat shield back by the rear torsion beam!! agh. I regret paying over 1,000$ dollars for an exhaust that i've had so many issues with. Not to mention the three bolt flanges they use become impossible when you're trying to get the top bolt by the cat/mid section and the exhuast is on the car. anyway.... if you want I can get ya a pic of what it looks like? lmk
/rant


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

I have the same problem back by the rear beam.. It is really annoying..everytime i take a turn you heard the muffler bouncing off the heatsheild..or the piping thats pressed into the top..Pisses me right off.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (Mike.Mike.)*

Which TIP are you guys using? The Forge one? I was told that the OEM TIP collapses and would like to get an aftermarket one. Would you happen to know the part number? Thanks.


----------



## stickman (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

Mine is sometimes hitting the rear torsion beam itself. Not that many adjustments possible. In my case it's like the bend over the axle started too far towards the front of the car.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_Which TIP are you guys using? The Forge one? I was told that the OEM TIP collapses and would like to get an aftermarket one. Would you happen to know the part number? Thanks.

I bought one of the ebay ones for $90. No complaints and 1/2 the price.


----------



## stickman (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

I run the Forge. The problem I had from stock is the location of the some of the openings and the diameter. I ended up putting the PCV valve up top and the DV in the opening underneath. If I remember correctly the DV opening ends up being too small. I had to really work to get it in there. The PCV ends up being in a slightly different location and the rubber Y hose going to the motor is gets bent a bit differently.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (Giannos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giannos* »_Hey, guys. I asked this on another thread but got no answer. What do you is the whp that a KO4-022 on a 2.0 stroker 20v can do? I am actually considering this for a project.

I agree with what others said. I'd gander you would gain maybe a few hp and 10-20wtq down low. This is just my assumption from the 2.0 k03 dynos I've seen.
For whats its worth I will find out but it will be some time. I purchased rods this week and am planning to do a 2.0 stroke (hopefully). At the very least I will have rods and be able to push this turbo to the maximum.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

Any other info on the TIPs? Any other ideas or suggestions? I wont be doing the install I just need the parts / part numbers.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

i am running the forge. But I a guy I know is running the autobahn88(ebay) TIP and has had no complaints. the PCV inlet is smaller so i had to run a reducer, but my DV port was fine. Def tighter than my ko3 TIP but getting the forge 007 in wasnt impossible. 
the only thing i dont like, and this is anal of me, is that the TIP kind of angles upward when mounted,, as in towards the underside of the hood. so right now im using a few ties to keep it down until I can fab up a custom intake
oh and stickman. I thought i would have issues with it rubbing on the beam itself too, since i read about that a lot and a friend of mine experienced the same thing with her 42DD TB, so i bought one of those stiff exhaust hangers, but i ended up not needing it cuz now it rubs the top shield







im going to wait until I have access to a lift where I can just mess with it more








toolfan: Im anxious to see your results, for im just getting all my stuff in to do my rods, Ive got bearings, IE rods, head gasket set etc, just waiting on the ARP studs and im set. But i wont drop em in until srping or so. Lmk your results please! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by DBVeeDB at 1:04 PM 1-8-2009_


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Giannos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giannos* »_
I would think 280whp and 350wtq with a good intake and wmi is possible. It might even have full spool from 2000rpm







Oh well, we will see. 
What is your record now 04VDubGLI? 

I think that would probably be a little high, even with WMI, but I don't see why high 260s or 270s would be out of the questions w/WMI. Probably will be fully spooled in the 2200rpm range if I were to guess. The biggest 2 restrictions on this turbo are the turbine housing and the OEM manifold. Conquer them and you may have a chance at the 280whp on WMI. The comp wheel is actually a bit beefier than most would expect, but it's choked so hard on the exhaust side.


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
I think that would probably be a little high, even with WMI, but I don't see why high 260s or 270s would be out of the questions w/WMI. Probably will be fully spooled in the 2200rpm range if I were to guess. The biggest 2 restrictions on this turbo are the turbine housing and the OEM manifold. Conquer them and you may have a chance at the 280whp on WMI. The comp wheel is actually a bit beefier than most would expect, but it's choked so hard on the exhaust side.

Do you know who makes a high flow manifold for a KO4-02x? I can work something on the turbine housing to make it flow better but I need a better exhaust manifold.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_
the only thing i dont like, and this is anal of me, is that the TIP kind of angles upward when mounted,, as in towards the underside of the hood. so right now im using a few ties to keep it down until I can fab up a custom intake

yeah I forgot to mention. My ebay TIP sort of tracks high up in the engine bay also. Not a problem on a stock piping setup but it does lift my Eurojet FMIC piping up a lil.


----------



## 20thAEdub2615 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (Giannos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giannos* »_
Do you know who makes a high flow manifold for a KO4-02x? I can work something on the turbine housing to make it flow better but I need a better exhaust manifold.


http://dnperformance.com/catal...90f0c http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (20thAEdub2615)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thAEdub2615* »_
http://dnperformance.com/catal...90f0c http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have been trying that link for a few days now, I even emailed them, no response yet. 
Anyone else selling something similar?


----------



## 20thAEdub2615 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (Giannos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giannos* »_
I have been trying that link for a few days now, I even emailed them, no response yet. 
Anyone else selling something similar?

not that i know. i assume you've tried calling them.


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (20thAEdub2615)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thAEdub2615* »_
not that i know. i assume you've tried calling them.

I did. I am from Europe though and with the time difference (11 hours) I cant get a hold of them. Can anyone from USA try to contact them?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Giannos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giannos* »_
I did. I am from Europe though and with the time difference (11 hours) I cant get a hold of them. Can anyone from USA try to contact them?


I tried for a long time to set up a group buy on the manifolds... they never responded. In fact, I never got any response any time I tried contacting by any means. 

I've loaded the dyno vid to youtube now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2GgoXTJShg). Just an update from the Uni dyno.


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

i am about to have "-o2x" stickers made, about $1 each, so once i get them, i'll start selling them at-cost for anyone interested. Getting about 30 of them


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*

Besides stickers, i'm going to be looking for sw and the up-pipe in the next few weeks, so anyone looking to sell either of those, hit me up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

I have Revo K04-02x software... best file out there







. And I'll be your personal support line - me > Revo Technik + Pro Imports. It's just a fact...








Seriously though...


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

I'll vouch for that lol.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (DrivesMeCrazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrivesMeCrazy* »_I'll vouch for that lol.


Haha, thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







. I'm glad you got your car running. If you have any questions feel free to drop me a PM. I'll try to offer my .02. Of course every setup is different (yours especially







), but I'll offer whatever experience I have with the setup(s). How has yours been treating you anyhow?


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Whats the best 1/4mile trap and time has there been on this setup? 
21psi on this setup so far got you 258whp? Thats pretty dawm good from other ko4-020 setups I've read about. I know most on the tex just started to push the setups. I wonder what 25psi on your setup would do. I'm sure with water/meth and more boost with advanced timing 300whp is achivable


----------



## adema69 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_PAGE 19 PWND!
I'll work on getting the actual pics + video up in a bit...
Today's Dyno:
258.56whp and 275.90 wtq. Straight 93 oct from a local Sunoco. IIRC the inside of the dyno shop was 66* he said (it was on the screen somewhere, but I can't find it right now). Corrected w/3 &/or 5 smoothing. Results didn't change on either - whenever he bumped to 0-1 smoothing it went up a couple of whp though <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/biggrinsanta.gif" BORDER="0">. I only have the 3/5 though IIRC.
Oh yeah, I think that makes me the current pump gas record holder for a k04-02x?
Edit: Oh yeah, this is my Uni ECU. Revo results will be coming shortly <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/grinsanta.gif" BORDER="0">. 
Full Specs: K04-02x stock manifold + turbo, PI uppipe, APR FMIC, eBay TIP, 3" Carbonio intake, gutted MAF housing, custom IC piping, ABD Intake Manifold, phelonic spacer, Forge 007, and Forge WGA (replaced my "bent" OEM one - has the 7-9psi spring in it to keep proper N75 function), N75J
I think that's everything in my setup?
_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 12:30 AM 12-18-2008_

nice numbers but a k04-1 is pretty much dam close to the k04-23 because i dynoed at 242whp on my k04-1 and im sure if i had meth and messed with the timing i to can have 280whp.


----------



## Bluebomber (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (adema69)*

Yeah for about 200 rpm.lol


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (adema69)*

but then if a ko4-02x got wmi, and a high flow manifold...


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

high flow mani?


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

adema69 says hes running a highflow mani on his ko4 in his sig... i was just trying to defend my 02x


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_adema69 says hes running a highflow mani on his ko4 in his sig... i was just trying to defend my 02x










IIRC EuroTner did a dyno test on those high flow manis and saw as much as like 7whp and 5wtq gain. I'm certain that the k04-02x would gain at least the same from a non-garbage version of our manifold. 
To the k04-001 guy (Adema69), those are some pretty good numbers for that set up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. I don't know about 40whp pick up from WMI, but I'd say you could probably get near 260whp. Have a dyno chart to overlay with mine or something? I'm curious to see where either setup is making more/less.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_

IIRC EuroTner did a dyno test on those high flow manis and saw as much as like 7whp and 5wtq gain. I'm certain that the k04-02x would gain at least the same from a non-garbage version of our manifold. 


get those flanges made and we can make our own







I dont need to send another donation to you do I? haha


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

Has anyone ever considered or looked into an ajustable cam gear? I'm thinking about picking one up since I will be doing rods later on this year. I think it would compliment the turbo well allowing you to shift the power band a few 100 RPM to the right allowing a higher RPM full boost onset and letting the engine breathe above 6000 RPM. 
Thoughts?


----------



## goodridge (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi guys, I've got a K04-023 on my AUQ (180) 1.8T in my MK2 Golf. I've just got it up and running, and it's pretty quick but is only holding around 13psi? Sometimes it does spike to 20-21 but then dies off again, anyone got any ideas? 
Thanks 


_Modified by goodridge at 10:03 AM 1-24-2009_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_Has anyone ever considered or looked into an ajustable cam gear? I'm thinking about picking one up since I will be doing rods later on this year. I think it would compliment the turbo well allowing you to shift the power band a few 100 RPM to the right allowing a higher RPM full boost onset and letting the engine breathe above 6000 RPM. 
Thoughts?

I almost did this when I replaced my timing belt...in retrospect why didn't I...


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

okay fellas, pickles and mayo count me in for a sticker.
Just finsihed my install took 5 days, 5 hrs a day.
I added to j-tec's diy there was no need to cut ANY heater core lines, they were easily re-routed.
My car failed to run on a brand new vr6 MAF element, i used the ol' 1.8t's element.
I am running revo's k04-2x software and boy is it smooth. WAY better than the stage 2 i ran on the k03s


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

congrats on the install^ welcome to the ko4 team haha. any pics?
I have a question/poll for all of you. Do you think we would see any gains from an AEB head and a lage port mani to go with it? obviously not huuuuuuge, but the question is ANY gain whatsoever. 2whp whatever I just want to know opinions. 
I realize it is more area/space for the turbo to pressurize and i think i would suffer on top end even more-so but im just wondering if I have the right train of thought here..


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

I wondered the same ^. I would think larger ports would be overall better for the set-up with a large port intake mani. I would think though a ported and polished exhaust mani, or hi-flow set-up would be needed to complement the set-up.
my next plans are water meth and a complete forged bottom end prior to head work/ high flow.


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (MkIVwarrior)*

mkIVWarrior... what do you mean failed to run on vr maf?
Also what injectors/fpr/software setup are you running?


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

In a few weeks ill have th rods in, just got my stockers out last night, so while I have the head off im wondering if its worth it...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

http://www.rbracing-rsr.com/turbotech.html#kkk
I think that's an S4 k04, but ours should be VERY close. Just in case someone wants to convert it to lb/min and get an idea for our comp.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

trevor what you trying to show us? the link just goes to the page with all the turbos?


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

young grasshopper... there is a k0x section at the top....  http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif k04-025 etc


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (bmxp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxp* »_young grasshopper... there is a k0x section at the top.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif k04-025 etc


Exactly... at the top of that page you can find the comp charts. Also, my Asian friend







, I think you need to add that to the first page and your k04-02x website. And I think you should update the dynos to include my new one







haha. Thanks man


----------



## pugi03 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (bmxp)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (pugi03)*

car will be on the dyno in the next month. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ill keep yah posted on the outcome.....


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_Has anyone ever considered or looked into an ajustable cam gear? I'm thinking about picking one up since I will be doing rods later on this year. I think it would compliment the turbo well allowing you to shift the power band a few 100 RPM to the right allowing a higher RPM full boost onset and letting the engine breathe above 6000 RPM. 
Thoughts?

The ECU will flip out if you are advancing timing mechanically. It needs to be in synch with the CPS. If you continue to run stock ecu of course.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
The ECU will flip out if you are advancing timing mechanically. It needs to be in synch with the CPS. If you continue to run stock ecu of course.

Where did you find this out? I've never heard this before, I'm sure there is a limit to the adjustability but [email protected] ran some tests a few years ago and never mentioned anything.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_
Where did you find this out? I've never heard this before, I'm sure there is a limit to the adjustability but [email protected] ran some tests a few years ago and never mentioned anything.

Actually, I did this myself a few years ago, and the cam gear I got was from Mike himself. I forget the exact code the ecu triggers, but it does not like it being out of time.


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (DrivesMeCrazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrivesMeCrazy* »_mkIVWarrior... what do you mean failed to run on vr maf?
Also what injectors/fpr/software setup are you running?

Audi tt 225 injectors ran @ 4 bar, Revo Stage 3 k04-2x file, FMIC. Software tuned accordingly via SPS
The car barely ran even after waiting for it to adapt. Stalled out, bucked, shuttered, would not idle. changed the vr6 maf element out wit the stock 1.8t element (obviously in the 3" housing) and it runs like a champ now. 
Only issue i have currently is a leaking banjo but i was able to get at it with a allen.
Ohh one more thing fells PRO IMPORTS LINES SUCK. The coolant feed line cannot be attached to the stock connector unless you want to cut the bead off it.


----------



## Bluebomber (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (MkIVwarrior)*

Clutch is taking a doodoo after 20k on the k04-020. What setup is everyone using? Just looking for some ideas. Thanks


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (Bluebomber)*

ECS Stage 1 w/ Lighten flywheel... what ever it is... haah But I got me some 415cc injectors on the way!


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (Bluebomber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bluebomber* »_Clutch is taking a doodoo after 20k on the k04-020. What setup is everyone using? Just looking for some ideas. Thanks

With a GLI and an 02m it really limits you as to what you can get (the ECS stage 1 is for 02j). Most with the 02m get SouthBend or a Clutchnet. I have a SouthBend Stg 3 in mine.


----------



## Bluebomber (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chemhalo* »_
With a GLI and an 02m it really limits you as to what you can get (the ECS stage 1 is for 02j). Most with the 02m get SouthBend or a Clutchnet. I have a SouthBend Stg 3 in mine.

I was looking into the Southbend but im not sure which to go with seeing how i'll be doing a 50trim here in the next few months. Do you get any chatter at all?


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (Bluebomber)*

i have the ecs stg 1 as well, but like Chem said, i have the 02J so not too much help for ya


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (Bluebomber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bluebomber* »_
I was looking into the Southbend but im not sure which to go with seeing how i'll be doing a 50trim here in the next few months. Do you get any chatter at all?

No chatter, i stuck with the stock flywheel.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

chatter is purely a noise thing, though, no harm in it. I personally love how much quicker the revs feel b/w shifts and when accelerating. It isnt a huge difference, but def noticable when I go from my car to a buddy's. 
and compared to my friends audi A4 TQM, the revs are much quicker. so if ya dont mind a little noise I would def recommend a lightened flywheel.
do the 02ms have that same 20+ lb dual mass?


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Bluebomber)*

Stage 2 Spec kit, not k04'd yet but its supposed to hold 300+hp. It does chatter at idle, but it doesn't bother me. Just when people ask "what's wrong with your car???"


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*

Ive been running an OEM VR clutch and pressure plate with a lightened flywheel. Ive been running it for quite some time on the K04, and it grabs real solid. Although the difference is I have a passat 16V 02A tranny.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (MkIVwarrior)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIVwarrior* »_
Audi tt 225 injectors ran @ 4 bar, Revo Stage 3 k04-2x file, FMIC. Software tuned accordingly via SPS
The car barely ran even after waiting for it to adapt. Stalled out, bucked, shuttered, would not idle. changed the vr6 maf element out wit the stock 1.8t element (obviously in the 3" housing) and it runs like a champ now. 
Only issue i have currently is a leaking banjo but i was able to get at it with a allen.
Ohh one more thing fells PRO IMPORTS LINES SUCK. The coolant feed line cannot be attached to the stock connector unless you want to cut the bead off it.

Yeah, there was a ton of discussion about the Revo k04-02x SW in the last k04-02x thread. IMO the 1.8t MAF sensor >>>>>>>>>>>>>> VR. The only issue is that it WILL adapt a lot of fueling for the 1.8t sensor. Check your trims out. You may need to mess around a bit.


----------



## Bluebomber (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chemhalo* »_
No chatter, i stuck with the stock flywheel.

Hows the pedal feel? I do quite a bit of stop and go driving. Thanks


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (Bluebomber)*

pedal feel is just like stock. iirc, the SB stg 1 thru 3 all use the same pressure plate (probably just a stock one painted red... lol). The stage 4 is where a beefier pressure plate is used.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

So... BMXP (aka Peter/The Asian Persuasion - he's just that good at selling stuff to women







) how are those 415s? I'm curious to hear if they worked out any better for your setup or not. I know yours is a bit different, but maybe some light can be shed on the Revo k04-02x situation? I'm expecting a full review http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 4:45 PM 2-5-2009_


----------



## Highway Pirate (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

I'm a noob to the k04-02x setup. I saw the list of parts needed for a "kit". http://www31.brinkster.com/bmxp/K04-02x/Index.html I'm thinking of running a dual SMIC setup. Has anyone done it already, and if so, any pics of how they ran the piping, etc.? I see there is a listing for the Pro Imports hardware kit, bt I don't see it, nor know whats included in said kit.


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Highway Pirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Highway Pirate* »_I'm a noob to the k04-02x setup. I saw the list of parts needed for a "kit". http://www31.brinkster.com/bmxp/K04-02x/Index.html I'm thinking of running a dual SMIC setup. Has anyone done it already, and if so, any pics of how they ran the piping, etc.? I see there is a listing for the Pro Imports hardware kit, bt I don't see it, nor know whats included in said kit.

I have a stock TT dual smic for sale. Actually, I have a stock gti side too, so i have both sides, if needed.


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*

also, i am kinda tossing around the idea of selling my k04 kit and going BT if i can get a good deal from a friend of mine who sells BT kits, since i now have a daily


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*

anyone looking for a turbo and some lines?


----------



## Kanajana (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re:*

For GIAC -02x softare users: is there any recommendation with the BEA vs. AMU code 3" TT225 MAF? Is one better than the other or is the difference negligible? I didn't want to assume that newer of the two is better...


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (Mike.Mike.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike.Mike.* »_anyone looking for a turbo and some lines? 

yeah thats why i posted in your thread... pm me?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Kanajana)*

same thing, the only difference from an AMU to a BEA is that the BEA has VVT


----------



## Bluebomber (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Re: (l88m22vette)*

I had both and the sensors look different. I just went with what the software called for and sold the other one. GL


----------



## Kanajana (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: (l88m22vette / Bluebomber)*

OK, thanks. 
I have a spreadsheet trying to list everything in the hope of minimizing my headaches later...
I picked up a new K04-023 + manifold recently and am looking forward to running this setup for my daily driver sometime this year.
I'll take care of the clutch kit + LSD first, then doing the -023 on the GIAC -02x file. Seems like the adjustable FPR is the way to go incase 3.5 bar is the sweet spot. 
Has there been any concern that PI will run out of up-pipes do to a dimishing demand for these as the -02x gets harder to find? I know 42dd has a specific DP, but want to go with what I got at this point...


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Kanajana)*

i would just go with the 42 down pipe. I love it, worth the extra bit of cash imo, but it took 5 weeks to make delayed my install.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

New new k04-02x 93oct record:
264whp/291wtq. Revo k04-02x software yesterday
















More info coming later.
Some other Dubs on the dyno with me...
337 - APR chip, TBE, intake, DV, (everything but FMIC) - 201whp/231wtq
gti - uni k03s software, dp (no CB







), snow WMI, FMIC, other supporting stuff - 220whp/261wtq
mkv gti - Uni SW, KMD fuel pump, Eurojet FMIC, GHL intake, TBE - 258whp/285wtq


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Nice!


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

OHHHH trevor!!!!
im waiting on the details


_Modified by DBVeeDB at 12:53 PM 3-1-2009_


----------



## rogerius (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

WTG Trevor!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (rogerius)*

WHAT! I'm guessing WMI? those numbers are insane.. what supporting mods do you have, if you don't mind me asking? and what type of dyno?
Congrats man, that's just


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (J-tec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-tec* »_WHAT! I'm guessing WMI? those numbers are insane.. what supporting mods do you have, if you don't mind me asking? and what type of dyno?
Congrats man, that's just
















No WMI. Just 93oct. My list of mods is kinda long though haha - nothing more than what I had when I dyno'd Uni for the last dyno though. K04-02x specific manifold and TIP. 007 DV, APR FMIC, 3" GHL TBE (resonated + "catted"), all hard piping or silicone, ABD intake manifold, Forge WGA, 415cc injectors, and lots of love








I looked at this curve vs. Uni and they're both very similar (same dyno shop). This one does have more tq and even a touch more at the top of the RPM range. I'll post a pic of the dyno today. I don't know if I'll get around to the vid though.
If you go to the photobucket or whatever hosting my buddy has (I'll get a link) you can see the other cars that went on our mini VW dyno day.
links added! (to my buddy's stuff at least)
http://s118.photobucket.com/al...runs/ 
http://www.youtube.com/user/sfajk1


_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 3:35 PM 3-1-2009_


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

what do you mean ko4-02x specific manifod. are you not running an OEM tt225 anymore?and so does this mean there's an advantage to you using those injectors opposed to 380's?


_Modified by DBVeeDB at 3:54 PM 3-1-2009_


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

That first link doesnt work man, but i saw the one on youtube... what was up with all that smoke coming out of the engine bay when the car was pulling on the dyno?? and yea more details on the mani/injector setup you got http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Sorry, I just meant the OEM TT manifold. The injectors are a... "special" 415cc injector. I sold the other "set" I had to someone else on here... they can share if they'd like. If anyone really wants to buy sets I can see if I can locate some more sets. I believe bxmp (Peter) will be putting his Genesis 415s in soon and post a review. And the person buying my Revo ECU will be running some 415s as well. And the other set I had (i.e. not the set still on my car) are in someone else's car right now. He may post up some info. 
The smoke is probably coolant burning off. It happened on the last dyno as well. I just know that I have a coolant leak off of the return... so yeah? Don't know


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (J-tec)*

I had a feeling you would have eventually put down some good numbers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif AEB head?


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

my coolant return leaks too, wtf, i put three new sets of washers on there too, draining the coolant each time and torquing the banjo bolts. still always leaked on cooldown








why so secretive about the injectors? just tell us whats going on.... lol


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Budsdubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Budsdubbin* »_I had a feeling you would have eventually put down some good numbers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif AEB head?

Nope, stock small port with ABD intake manifold. Otherwise... nothing else.
Maybe an AEB sometime in the near future...
The injectors... well, I just would rather not share what they are. They're sort of like the Genesis 415s, but different. Same spray pattern as those AFAIK though. I think a set is generally would be sold around $220 though - so a good couple of bucks cheaper.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
I just would rather not share what they are.

maybe im just reading your tone wrong, but are you embarassed with what you bought or something, or just dont want us to know?


----------



## Bluebomber (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
The injectors... well, I just would rather not share what they are. They're sort of like the Genesis 415s, but different. Same spray pattern as those AFAIK though. I think a set is generally would be sold around $220 though - so a good couple of bucks cheaper.








Your startin to sound like that other guy


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Congrats Trevor, why didn't you invite me down there?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...A1318


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_Congrats Trevor, why didn't you invite me down there?


Thanks Val. It was sort of a spur of the moment thing. I was supposed to go Sunday, but ended up going Sat. FWIW, I plan on going back sometime soon... is your beast ready to roll?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

okay pressing for details here.. how much boost? Same as previous dyno? Same dyno? No WMI? Any other changes? Are you saying all the added power is from the "classified magic injector" and REVO software made more power than UNI?


_Modified by TooLFan46n2 at 4:05 PM 3-2-2009_


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

I got some work to do


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
No WMI. Just 93oct. My list of mods is kinda long though haha - nothing more than what I had when I dyno'd Uni for the last dyno though. K04-02x specific manifold and TIP. 007 DV, APR FMIC, 3" GHL TBE (resonated + "catted"), all hard piping or silicone, ABD intake manifold, Forge WGA, 415cc injectors, and lots of love








I looked at this curve vs. Uni and they're both very similar (same dyno shop). This one does have more tq and even a touch more at the top of the RPM range. I'll post a pic of the dyno today. I don't know if I'll get around to the vid though.
_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 3:35 PM 3-1-2009_

Exactly the same injectors as Uni... exactly the same everything. The only change was I put my Revo ECU back in. Otherwise, nothing has changed. Even the shop was damn near the same temp as last time.
Edit: I did just realize a difference... there was less boost this time on the dyno and better AFRs. This time my car spiked 25psi max. On Uni it hit 28psi. I'm working on getting in touch with Mike Z - I suspect it's just an issue regarding what I had discussed with him for my Forge WGA. But, Revo was averaging 13.3-13.5 AFR. I would actually like to have seen high 12s, but I guess you can't get everything from pre-packaged SW.


_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 5:50 PM 3-2-2009_


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

Go to work Val.. your working in a garage too..so no excuses







. I'm about to do a teardown very soon(oudoors) to upgrade some traction and put the hybrid back on for S&G. I'm hoping for some good results since the car feels good with a blown k03s. 
Congrats Treavor







.....i'll be comming for you soon


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_okay pressing for details here.. how much boost? Same as previous dyno? Same dyno? No WMI? Any other changes? Are you saying all the added power is from the "classified magic injector" and REVO software made more power than UNI?

_Modified by TooLFan46n2 at 4:05 PM 3-2-2009_

I guess I should have responded to this to clear up some questions -
the injectors aren't magical. They're just a couple of bucks cheaper, but you have to do a couple little things to get them to work. If you want 415s, ask me to get the parts for these ones together or buy Genesis 415s - they're the "correct" / "VW" appropriate version of the injector. And they are the same ones I've been running with Uni and everything else. I have advised 3 other Revo k04-02x owners to purchase Genesis 415s for their setups. I believe that they will chime in sometime on the topic.
Also, Revo made more power - 6whp and 14wtq. At 291wtq I'm honestly concerned about bending a rod now. So, I may have to scale back a bit for now. Same dyno; 3psi less boost; significantly better AFRs. I have to get the vid from the dyno uploaded, but I had a clip my buddy taped for me - I think I may have linked it up with the YouTube account anyhow. I have a pic of the actual print out that I will post either tonight or tomorrow and I also have the pic my buddy took that I'll post up - I believe it shows the Uni and Revo dynos both on the same screen.
I also want to personally thank Devin for this dyno as he was a LARGE contributer for helping me get the extra funds to do pulls again.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (ANT THE KNEE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ANT THE KNEE* »_Go to work Val.. your working in a garage too..so no excuses







. I'm about to do a teardown very soon(oudoors) to upgrade some traction and put the hybrid back on for S&G. I'm hoping for some good results since the car feels good with a blown k03s. 
Congrats Treavor







.....i'll be comming for you soon









I'm definitely interested to see what the 001 w/a k03s comp wheel does. I think it has some very decent looking potential. Certainly a much better option compared to the 001 w/the standard comp wheel. You also have an AEB on the car, correct? Be sure to post up results in here. While there is an official k04-001 thread, it'll be good to see what people are doing.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

get some WMI on trevor







after rods though, hence why i got them.. haha
so when you say your at 25psi, for how long? i see 21-22 for brief minute on my boost gauge.. but im pretty sure GIAC is written for 20. so im kinda confused how your seeing 28 on UNI and 25 on revo.. is it cuz of the WGA? 
oh and your welcome for the FUNDAGE


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
I'm definitely interested to see what the 001 w/a k03s comp wheel does. I think it has some very decent looking potential. Certainly a much better option compared to the 001 w/the standard comp wheel. You also have an AEB on the car, correct? Be sure to post up results in here. While there is an official k04-001 thread, it'll be good to see what people are doing.

I'm actually running a 02x compressor wheel, so hopefully results will be more o2xish







. I'm running uni 2+ and it feels really good so hopefully it only get's better. I'm sure the big port combo is def helping alot and hopefully the new tranny w/diff and 3.65 R&P will seal the deal.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (ANT THE KNEE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ANT THE KNEE* »_
I'm actually running a 02x compressor wheel, so hopefully results will be more o2xish







. I'm running uni 2+ and it feels really good so hopefully it only get's better. I'm sure the big port combo is def helping alot and hopefully the new tranny w/diff and 3.65 R&P will seal the deal.

Oh, ok. Well, that should make a pretty decent difference then. I mean, the k03s comp wheel isn't THAT far behind the 02x wheel. However, the 001 wheel is a good jump back from the 02x comp. You're going to have a bunch of tq very early - that's all I can say







. The shorter gearing will make things interesting as well... since it's an 02x comp wheel... you're at least 50% an 02x, so make sure to keep us updated! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_get some WMI on trevor







after rods though, hence why i got them.. haha
so when you say your at 25psi, for how long? i see 21-22 for brief minute on my boost gauge.. but im pretty sure GIAC is written for 20. so im kinda confused how your seeing 28 on UNI and 25 on revo.. is it cuz of the WGA? 
oh and your welcome for the FUNDAGE

I have WMI that is waiting for me. I've already set everything up, but after the Uni dyno I wasn't ready to get everything done... and after this I'm really not. Sometime in the near future though.
Well, on this Revo dyno I had >~24psi from 3800-5000rpms then held 20psi from 5300-6000rpms then dropped down to 18-19psi from 6000-6500. At least that's how the boost pressure graph looks (from the dyno's MAP sensor). It turns out my boost gauge reads low... so I really don't know how to tell what I'm running anymore. For Uni it only ever read 23psi - never pegged @ 25. And for Revo it only went to 21psi. Oddly enough... it seems to read the taper though. So, right now I don't know how accurate it is for vac or boost. I have a new gauge that reads to 30psi that I'll be putting in whenever I have time.


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

REALLY GOOD NUMBERS my friend. Out of all the turbos I run on a 1.8T my favourite has allways been the K04-023. You gotta love the massive low end torque that this little guy produces. Its nice to see you make it hold that good at high rpms (even if the correct reading is the one from your gauge). I allways wanted to build a 2.0 with a K04-023 and a good tubular exhaust manifold. In my book, that would be the perfect fun car. Imagine the powerband


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

yay!! fianlly some ko4 http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif








i miss my car and want it back so i can go dyno 240 on my giac


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Sorry about the delay...








That's off of the LCD TV from the dyno place. There are 2 Revo pulls and one Uni pull there just for comparison sake. I have some closer pics of the print out I took later.










_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 1:41 AM 3-7-2009_


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Ahh trevor your car setup is pretty much = mine but I have w/m and probably even greater love








Found a coolant leak tonight, looks like the return line








Also noticed one of my Turbo <-> dp studs backed itself out. Anyone know what the p/n is from the dealer for this?


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

both my coolant lines always leaked on this setup, i tried numerous diff washers too so im curious as to what you guys are doing to prevent this from happening. Mine leaked on cool-down mostly but they were torqued down. maybe a line problem? Im gonna install everything on the motor before it goes into the car to allow more leverage this time, hopefully that will fix it










_Modified by DBVeeDB at 6:45 AM 3-15-2009_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

You'd easily gain 15+whp with a small-port SEM, just a thought


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_You'd easily gain 15+whp with a small-port SEM, just a thought

Honestly, the ABD intake manifold I have definitely is worth something... no question about it. Whenever I put it on I 100% can say I gained something. How much... I couldn't guess. Enough to change to make a difference in the outcome of my buddy and I cruising together.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

I wish I didnt just pcoat my tt225 mani, now im llooking for an upgraded intake mani from what you all are saying


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
Honestly, the ABD intake manifold I have definitely is worth something...

haha, yeah well I put in the new injectors but guess what? I guess one of the injector seats on my ABD intake manifold decided to implode on itself when I went to finalize the injector install... I had test fitted them a few times but didn't have an issue... then when I go to the last one and i notice that the hole is bigger than normal! Lucky nothing fell into the head! I checked and the thing was hanging in the intake manifold... It sucked... Had to install my old intake manifold and not to mention I had a coil pack go out on me. And I"m running the 115E's but they misfire at full boost...








Oh well.. I need some new coil packs and to fix my ABD intake manifold!


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

on a small port head, is there really much of a difference between ABD, SEM, APR bp IMs? I know this question came up recently in its own thread.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*

The difference between the s/p SEM and ABD is about 350cfm+ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chemhalo* »_on a small port head, is there really much of a difference between ABD, SEM, APR bp IMs? I know this question came up recently in its own thread. 


Well, the APR is a big port mani only. And the SEM SP... I've never seen any results for personally. Honestly, for the like $350-400 price difference between the SEM and ABD I couldn't imagine the gains would be worth it... buy a WMI + ABD instead. That's my .02 on it. FWIW, the intake manifold test that they did a while back showed that the ABD was the most equally flowing SP manifold on the market. That's what I was interested in seeing as I believe equal flow will allow for a more "accurate" tune = more power. Just hypothetical though I guess.


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

K04-02x kit for sale


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

I think there's a problem with my chip, well not really a problem, but it could probably give me alot more power that it is... I had it custom tuned at 91oct but I'm sure it can do better than that...
Is there a way by logging in VagCom to know how it compares to Unitronic for example? Like the actual boost, timing, etc.


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (AFX20)*

I almost had a buyer for my kit, but he's worried about bending a rod with it. Is this a realistic concern? What boost levels do you guys run on stock rods?
Thanks


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pickles and mayo* »_I almost had a buyer for my kit, but he's worried about bending a rod with it. Is this a realistic concern? What boost levels do you guys run on stock rods?
Thanks

I know someone selling IE 19mm rods w/bearings...








Honestly, I won't push mine any harder (still some room with my current setup) until I get rods in.


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

my coolant lines, leaked from the back of the motor at oem recomened torque had to go further. Mine leaks oil from that dam front oil line ontop of the turbo, so i have a faint smell of burning oil at idle when the heater is on. Im not even going to fix it, not worth removing the turbo for it.
On my revo file for 93 octane. I hit 28psi spike this morning, then shortly after codes came on for a blown map sensor







. I have a feeling this was only achievable due to the sensor being broken. I typically spike 26 psi and hold at 21. 
415's are tempting


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (MkIVwarrior)*

I'm running the 415CC right now at 3.5 bar and it feels a lot better in general.


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pickles and mayo* »_ K04-02x kit for sale   

DAMN $2k for that kit? a little steep i'd say man, esp considering the miles on it


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (J-tec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-tec* »_
DAMN $2k for that kit? a little steep i'd say man, esp considering the miles on it

agreed, esp since its not even complete








Got my motor back in my car finally, and got my turbo rebuilt/ upgraded from Gpop shop. THe turbo had to be rebuilt and I had a mazdaspeed comp wheel installed, im waiting to get the official specs to share with you all but hopefully once I get the car running (and broken in) I can get on a dyno. I belive its about a 10-11% increase in lb/min, but dont quote me. I know it was the biggest wheel they could fit in there w/o having to machine the comp housing. now with my IE rods in place once I can afford some WMI i should be able to get some decent numbers out of this








i torqued the coolant lines pretty hard so if they leak.. i swear to god








-Devin

edit, i have a thread in golf/jetta IV for mor epics if you guys want, but i rolled her out into the driveway. first tiem she's seen sun in over 2 months
















_Modified by DBVeeDB at 2:32 PM 3-22-2009_


_Modified by DBVeeDB at 3:43 PM 3-22-2009_


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (J-tec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-tec* »_
DAMN $2k for that kit? a little steep i'd say man, esp considering the miles on it

price drop! I just wanted room for haggling.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pickles and mayo* »_
price drop! I just wanted room for haggling. 

haha ok makes sense. I always refer to that as compensating for vortex low ballers.









pic of the rebuilt turbo. I wish it always stayed this clean. Guy from gpop shop said it was rated at 325 HP, compared to about 275-85 stock. Im still waiting on the actual flow rates. in lb/min. upgrade was $175 


















_Modified by DBVeeDB at 5:32 PM 3-23-2009_


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

got the car running today!! talk about being nervous when your about to turn that key..
Im breaking in the turbo and my rebuilt head/ block w/ IE rods. but first impressions with the upgraded wheel is lil later spool and i can feel more torque.. i just put the first fifty miles on the car so im about to go change the oil 
the dam coolant lines is lleaking again, idk what to do about this....


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_got the car running today!! talk about being nervous when your about to turn that key..
Im breaking in the turbo and my rebuilt head/ block w/ IE rods. but first impressions with the upgraded wheel is lil later spool and i can feel more torque.. i just put the first fifty miles on the car so im about to go change the oil 
the dam coolant lines is lleaking again, idk what to do about this....

Nice man! i got a new video that i shot today and am editing right now, you're gunna love it
****in coolant lines lol gota hate em. I'm interested to see how the car's going to feel at full throttle, i may have to do this upgrade to my compy wheel as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

nice jonny, text me when the video is up since ill prob be in my garage after i refuel on some chinese food reall quick lol.
I am so tempted to try out my two step but i dont wanna do it on break-in haha. ive gotten on the car slightly and it feels really good to be in this car again. absolute http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

i know these questions have porbably been answered 100 times... but i havent dug through this thread yet and the last 88 page one got locked...
Can u use a aftermarket TIP for a ko3 on a ko4-02x?
How much should i pay for a used kit... full kit?
With the Pro-imports up-pipe... how good of a fit is that? as is will i still need to modify my downpipe or will it bolt up nicely? i have a 42DD 3 incher.


----------



## Bluebomber (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

No the K03 tip wont fit.
You should be able to pick up a complete kit minus the software for somewhere around $1500-$1700. 
The fitment on the uppipe was horrible for me. The dp(GHL) actually rested on the firewall. Had to have the dp cut and rewelded. Not sure with the 42dd dp.
On a side note my kit will be up for sale here in a couple months. Turbo only has 10k on it. Moving to the gt3071R


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_nice jonny, text me when the video is up since ill prob be in my garage after i refuel on some chinese food reall quick lol.
I am so tempted to try out my two step but i dont wanna do it on break-in haha. ive gotten on the car slightly and it feels really good to be in this car again. absolute http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

Ya DEF DON'T use the two step or anything on break in, i'll let you know when it's up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

i may be switching to unitronic software soon. If I can do it w/o being too expensive. so, if anyone is interested in my AWP 5spd GIAC ko4-020 93 oct ECU, and would like to trade with me for their UNI ko4 file, or stock ecu + cash. PM ME!!!!


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

so apparently i have a new issue surrounding my car. I seem to only be boosing up to 14psi max till red. I found my 75 vacuum lines were incorrectly installed and upon correcting the issue my car fails to boost up to the 20+psi i had prior. 
Anyone think of any possible reason for this, tried unplugged maf no correction. Removed the line from my BOV to see if it being open at idle was an issue. No correction. 
Any ideas
Also it isnt a spike to 14psi it spikes to 10 then creeps up to 14. I went through the vacuum lines and there all connected. I replaced my map sensor a week ago.....ugh


_Modified by MkIVwarrior at 6:23 PM 4-11-2009_


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (MkIVwarrior)*

I had a simillar problem on my a4 1.8tQ and it ended up being a bad N75 valve


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

thanks for the quick response http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Im starting to think an issue with the N75 however the only reason i want to say it isnt, is because when applying direct power to the valve off the battery the valve ticks and diverts air the other direction, in this case from waste gate side to TIP. the pig tail has juice as well but i think it is staying open when it is attached to the cars harness opening the waste gate on the turbo more ideas?


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re:*

Hi friends. I am looking for the Audi RS6 turbo compressor map? I mean the K04-028 (5304 988 0028) and K04-029 (5304 988 0029) turbo compressor maps. The OEM part numbers are 077145703P or 077145704K. I have been searching a lot but I have not found it yet. Maybe you can help me.
Thanks is advance for your help.
Regards,


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Re: (elio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elio* »_Hi friends. I am looking for the Audi RS6 turbo compressor map? I mean the K04-028 (5304 988 0028) and K04-029 (5304 988 0029) turbo compressor maps. The OEM part numbers are 077145703P or 077145704K. I have been searching a lot but I have not found it yet. Maybe you can help me.
Thanks is advance for your help.
Regards,

2002+ Audi RS6 4,2L V8 turbos:
BW Part Number : * 5304 988 0028 
OEM Part Number : 077145703P 
Manufacturer : Audi 
Vehicle : RS6 
Engine : 4,2l-V8 5V Biturbo 
From : 6/1/2002 
Power (kW/HP) : 331/450 
BW Part Number : * 5304 988 0029 
OEM Part Number : 077145704K 
Manufacturer : Audi 
Vehicle : RS6 
Engine : 4,2l-V8 5V Biturbo 
From : 6/1/2002 
Power (kW/HP) : 331/450


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Re: (elio)*

anyone try swapping compressor housing/wheel with that of the ko4-020? I've always wondered if they could be meshed


_Modified by Budsdubbin at 5:16 PM 4-13-2009_


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

Devin,
Any news on your setup recently? I imagine it's broken in by now... how is she running?! Find any more info about the comp wheel?


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

I failed to finish my install this weekend, so hopefully I can get it done next weekend.
I snapped a pic of the metal TT225 coolant line which I installed. I know a few others have just cut the stock one so it would fit. Here is how my new lines run.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chemhalo* »_I failed to finish my install this weekend, so hopefully I can get it done next weekend.
I snapped a pic of the metal TT225 coolant line which I installed. I know a few others have just cut the stock one so it would fit. Here is how my new lines run.









Thats from the heatcore right? I just redid both my heater hose lines last weekend. Still not 100% happy with them but its better than what it was. Did you buy that piece new? How much did that set you back?


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_
Thats from the heatcore right? I just redid both my heater hose lines last weekend. Still not 100% happy with them but its better than what it was. Did you buy that piece new? How much did that set you back?

Correct. I bought it off of a totaled TT for peanuts. New I think that piece is $80-$90 (so basically not worth it!). Plus the stock line was a total beyotch to even get out! I just didnt want to cut the stock line and have a weak connection that might leak.
Here is another view









_Modified by Chemhalo at 5:24 PM 4-14-2009_


_Modified by Chemhalo at 5:29 PM 4-14-2009_


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

hey guys how are you??? Been looking into the k04-02x and finally broke down and bought almost everything ... sent the turbo for a nice rebuild. I was going to clip the turbine fins to delay spool a bit and for a bit more top end ... I don't plan on doing rods so im thinking that should be enough. Gpop said they can upgrade me to a 32lb/min wheel vs the 28lb/min wheel thats on there already. Do you think that would be overkill or do you think the turbine clipping will be enough?


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

hey, i just had gpop shop give me that wheel, from what I can tell top end boost has defintaly imporved. for the 175 i payed for it I would def recommend, and maybe do the clipping as well. If yur interested in GIAC software, pm me


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_hey guys how are you??? Been looking into the k04-02x and finally broke down and bought almost everything ... sent the turbo for a nice rebuild. I was going to clip the turbine fins to delay spool a bit and for a bit more top end ... I don't plan on doing rods so im thinking that should be enough. Gpop said they can upgrade me to a 32lb/min wheel vs the 28lb/min wheel thats on there already. Do you think that would be overkill or do you think the turbine clipping will be enough?

Great info Spartiati. I ask G-Pop about an hybrid K04 turbo with an RS6 compressor wheel, but they do not tell the flow of it. Do you know which compressor wheel G-Pop offers you, to get 32Lb/min?


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

its the wheel from the mazdaspeed mazda3/6. they run ko4's too, just sllightly different.
accoridng to gpop its the biggest wheel they can fit in that housing without having to remachine and reweld the compressor housing. with how much that would cost you might as well spend the money on bigger one








heres a pic fresh after rebuild and before install








aaaaaand heres a quick vid of my car...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/d...tream/

im sure some wont beleive me but that vid isnt at WOT either, and the camera car was a 2.8T Saab that was also getting on it, but i thik the vid does a good job of showing the 42DD exhaust sound http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by DBVeeDB at 9:23 PM 4-15-2009_


_Modified by DBVeeDB at 9:25 PM 4-15-2009_


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

DBVeeDB and is it the compressor wheel that produce 32lb/min flow?
According to Mazda forums, Mazdaspeed 3&6 uses a Warner-Hitachi K04-022-881 turbo.


















_Modified by elio at 12:07 AM 4-16-2009_


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

yes elio, my wheel is rated at 32lb/min


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

Great friend, do they gave you a turbo map of that compressor wheel? and what about the turbine wheel? which is it? I am highly interested in that turbo.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

no comp map but im sur you coulld find one. all they told me was the lb/min comparison like they gave you. 28 vs 32. and the turbine wheel was untouched i believe


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_no comp map but im sur you coulld find one. all they told me was the lb/min comparison like they gave you. 28 vs 32. and the turbine wheel was untouched i believe

so how do you like the bigger wheel? too much torque for the rods you think or still safe if the MBC is set to 20psi


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

i am in the proces of breaking in my motor, i did ARP headstuds and IE rods, so the motor should handle it. Spool is slightlyl later, but much stronger. and boost holds on until upper rpms. The car def feels better than it did before the new wheel. unf i have no dyno numbers for you yet. I think i have faulty MAF and my motor is stilll breaking in...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

sweet. yeah im considering doing it and keeping the boost down in the mean time however I can't find any place around here that would do a rod install for a good price ... cheapest I found was like 1500 ...


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*

what if you pull the motor yourself and bring it to them? i was charged about 500 to have my block cleaned, honed, and had bearings, rods, rings, pistons, and crank balanced. taking a motor out on these cars is pretty easy actually, assuming you have or know someone with a hoist. you should be able to run the new wheel on stock rods though.
power comes a little later it seems,


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_its the wheel from the mazdaspeed mazda3/6. they run ko4's too, just sllightly different.
_Modified by DBVeeDB at 9:25 PM 4-15-2009_

Dude, that's pretty frakin awesome! It's nice to see people pushin the limit with these things. Cant wait to see a dyno with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Spartiati, according to the comments I have heard internals of 1.8T engine can handle up to 300bhp - 325lb/ft torque more or less, of course depends on the engine condition. Then that K04 hybrid should be ok in an stock 1.8T engine. Of course better internals can allow you to use it harder with any trouble.


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (elio)*

Anyone have the specs of that Mazdaspeed compressor wheel? 
Which would be the differences between it and those from K04-025 for example? K04-025 uses an exducer of 50mm and an inducer of 36mm more or less.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (elio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elio* »_Spartiati, according to the comments I have heard internals of 1.8T engine can handle up to 300bhp - 325lb/ft torque more or less, of course depends on the engine condition. Then that K04 hybrid should be ok in an stock 1.8T engine. Of course better internals can allow you to use it harder with any trouble.

thats exactly the point. im thinking a clipping and ill be anywhere between 280-300 with water meth. im thinking the 32lb wheel with water meth would be atleast 300. with well over the 320 ft/lbs of torque mark. some stage 3+ guys are putting those numbers down and have bent and broken a rod. this will be torquier. we'll see what ends up happening.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_
thats exactly the point. im thinking a clipping and ill be anywhere between 280-300 with water meth. im thinking the 32lb wheel with water meth would be atleast 300. with well over the 320 ft/lbs of torque mark. some stage 3+ guys are putting those numbers down and have bent and broken a rod. this will be torquier. we'll see what ends up happening.

im gonna say you'er right on target here


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

well considering this is my daily i cant really pull the motor and do work. i would need this dropped off and done on the weekend. (which i know a shop that would its just the price) also im always saying to myself if im doing internals why not just go bigger. lol deciding is a difficult thing to do. im thinking of doing just the clipping and throwing on the watermeth for now. Roughly 300 i will be more than satisfied with on a daily driver. im looking into getting a second car i can have as a project car. it'll be about a month before i get the turbo back finals are over and i get it in the car but i think if i dont go nuts on the timing I should be safe.


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_its the wheel from the mazdaspeed mazda3/6. they run ko4's too, just sllightly different.
accoridng to gpop its the biggest wheel they can fit in that housing without having to remachine and reweld the compressor housing. with how much that would cost you might as well spend the money on bigger one








heres a pic fresh after rebuild and before install








aaaaaand heres a quick vid of my car...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/d...tream/

im sure some wont beleive me but that vid isnt at WOT either, and the camera car was a 2.8T Saab that was also getting on it, but i thik the vid does a good job of showing the 42DD exhaust sound http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by DBVeeDB at 9:23 PM 4-15-2009_

_Modified by DBVeeDB at 9:25 PM 4-15-2009_

DBVeeDB a doubt, which turbo do you send G-Pop to be upgraded?


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

it is a ko4-020 from the tt225. now it has the mazdaspeed comp wheel


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_it is a ko4-020 from the tt225. now it has the mazdaspeed comp wheel

I might go this route after the summer. Sounds like a good deal for a rebuild. Did they send you the wheel or did they rebuild the turbo. Just curious as to how much of a pain the rebuild was. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

gpop usually does the work. they are reasonable on prices. i think upgraded wheel is something like 250 or something full rebuild is 300 or so. dont quote me on prices but around that.


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_..... If yur interested in GIAC software, pm me









DBVeeDB, do you use that upgraded software with stock GIAC software for the K04-020? and after do you use a new software from Giac?
I ask because I will to know how the turbo with the new 32Lb/min feels with a common K04 program.
Thanks,


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (elio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elio* »_
DBVeeDB, do you use that upgraded software with stock GIAC software for the K04-020? and after do you use a new software from Giac?
I ask because I will to know how the turbo with the new 32Lb/min feels with a common K04 program.
Thanks,


how does it feel overall? where does it hit full boost out of curiousity.
also wondering i can get my hands on an AEB head for cheap? would the runners on the exhaust match that of the stock tt manifold?
think that head would be worth it? if i do the head and the comp wheel the im def doing the bottom end .


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_think that head would be worth it? if i do the head and the comp wheel the im def doing the bottom end .

Honestly, if you have the cash and the will to buy an AEB head and do rods, I'd choose a different turbo than the K04-02x.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

thats the thing ... my friend will pretty much give me the head since hes out of the vw scene and wants out ... I have 2000 to spend ... 1500 is for rods if I go that big and 500 for the 32lb wheel and turbo work ... its a toss up ... im thinking do that or just turbo clip and save the money for another project ...


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

I have a 225 TT and just sent my turbo to Gpop to be rebuilt. If I go with a different wheel can I still use my GIAC chip that I had for my stock K04? or would I need it to be updated for the new turbo flow?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (sims159915)*

So what happened sims? Did the turbo crap out?


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (sims159915)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sims159915* »_I have a 225 TT and just sent my turbo to Gpop to be rebuilt. If I go with a different wheel can I still use my GIAC chip that I had for my stock K04? or would I need it to be updated for the new turbo flow?

this is the same question i have... I feel like my TB is closing higher rpms because the software isnt written to recognize more boost up top. i could be wrong... but i feel like w/o some tuning you may not get the best gains out of the wheel


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

so after some number crunching I decided ...
Just goinng to clip it and call it a day. 
Clipping is about 100 + shipping and im safe enough to run this in my car the way it is. 
Or
Clipping plus wheel which would be roughly 300+ and shipping then full drop in rods 1500 then need a custom tune which idk what that costs i would assume about 500.
so an extra 2500 or so to have an extra 30 hp and have it be reliable? 
ehhh ... while it would be nice I'm just going to enjoy the car with a little more top end than a stock k04-02x and alittle more delay in spool to move the torque alittle further up in the power band ... my next build will be going all out on. for now this is more than sufficient. When I get the turbo back I'll get it in the car and hopefully to a dyno to see what I'll be putting down. 
The setup will consist of (I have everything on the car already except for the K04)
ABD intake manifold
eurojet street FMIC
GHL 3" turbo back (gonna hollow out the cat) 
Dual nozzle water meth 
Power Gasket
Lightweight pulleys
Siemens 380cc at 4 bar so roughly 415cc
VR6 MAF housing and 1.8t sensor with 3 inch conical high flow filter 
Relocated APR R1 right next to the Throttle body 
Stuff going on the car soon
ported TT manifold by yours truely 
and soon a clipped balanced and ported K04-02x by G-Pop
I think 280hp is well within reach with MBC set to 19-21 psi ... I'm probably going to keep my low boost set to 13psi for everyday and high boost at 19. For an everyday car that should run consistent 13's (I was running 14.0 on stock turbo and similar setup), I think I can't ask for more. With my .717 tdi 5th gear and cruisin at 65 all the time on the highway ive gotten up to 380 miles to a tank having some fun here or there ... 
280 whp is roughly 320-330 crank hp ... out of a 1.8L? Def respectable....

_Modified by spartiati at 1:15 PM 4-18-2009_


_Modified by spartiati at 1:16 PM 4-18-2009_


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_
this is the same question i have... I feel like my TB is closing higher rpms because the software isnt written to recognize more boost up top. i could be wrong... but i feel like w/o some tuning you may not get the best gains out of the wheel

DBVeeDB how is your spool delay now? where in rpms are filling the turbo compared with your K04-020? Also you mention that you have a custom ECU map for that turbo, but is that done by GIAC in dyno? or only using compressor wheel specs?


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

i dont have a custom ECU map.full spool is a little later with the wheel, but i really didnt get too much driving time out of it before the new wheel so i cant give much input.
I would say full spool is at about 3600-4000, maybe later, i have a digital boost gauge so there is most likely a slight delay from when full boost hits to when it shows on my gauge.
PS i think my motor blelw up last night, car had to be towed, so im out of the game for a while guys. Idk if it was my software, bad compression, bad tuning or what but the motor went out at me at WOT in fifth. and now it wont stop. Im screwed


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_PS i think my motor blelw up last night, car had to be towed, so im out of the game for a while guys. Idk if it was my software, bad compression, bad tuning or what but the motor went out at me at WOT in fifth. and now it wont stop. Im screwed









Friend, those are really bad news. I hope you can fix it promptly. Good Luck


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (elio)*

Friends, anyone knows the size (diameter) of the compressor housing of the K04-001 turbo? do you know if a K04-001 compressor housing will accept a K04-2X compressor wheel?


_Modified by elio at 2:48 AM 4-19-2009_


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (elio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elio* »_Friends, anyone knows the size (diameter) of the compressor housing of the K04-001 turbo? do you know if a K04-001 compressor housing will accept a K04-2X compressor wheel?

_Modified by elio at 2:48 AM 4-19-2009_

I've been told examples of a k04-001 being outfitted with the k04-02x comp wheel. Unfortunately I'm not certain how exactly that could work. The k04-001 has a smaller comp wheel than the k03s has - most people don't know that. Needless to say, the compressor housing on a k04-001 is not exactly full of extra space anyhow. My k04-02x compressor housing inlet inner diameter is very near the outer diameter of the k03s (which should be the same outer diameter as the k04-001 AFAIK). The k04-02x comp wheel has an inducer of something like 1.66" = 42.3mm. Maybe that will help you figure things out. I suspect it has to be a custom molded/welded compressor housing to do what you've suggested.


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
I've been told examples of a k04-001 being outfitted with the k04-02x comp wheel. Unfortunately I'm not certain how exactly that could work. The k04-001 has a smaller comp wheel than the k03s has - most people don't know that. Needless to say, the compressor housing on a k04-001 is not exactly full of extra space anyhow. My k04-02x compressor housing inlet inner diameter is very near the outer diameter of the k03s (which should be the same outer diameter as the k04-001 AFAIK). The k04-02x comp wheel has an inducer of something like 1.66" = 42.3mm. Maybe that will help you figure things out. I suspect it has to be a custom molded/welded compressor housing to do what you've suggested. 

Thanks for the info 04VDubGLI. I am asking to know if it is posible. 
For example:
K04-001 uses a 53041232005 (50x35mm K04-2070GA) compressor wheel with, in theory, a 108mm diameter compressor housing?????, that is the info that I need to verify. K04-020/023/025/028/029 uses a 53041232015 (56x42mm K04-2275EC/EY 27Lb/min) compressor wheel with a 116mm diameter compressor housing.
Apparently K03/K03S/K04-001 to 019 uses a similar size compressor housing, but K04-02X uses a bigger compressor housing.
At simple view seems to me that does not fit, then that is why I am asking, to know if someone have tried it.


_Modified by elio at 3:38 AM 4-19-2009_


----------



## yohimbe (Jun 13, 2005)

is there a difference between the K04-20 and K04-23 in power or what is the difference at all ? does it make sense to change a 20 with a 23 ?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (elio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elio* »_
Thanks for the info 04VDubGLI. I am asking to know if it is posible. 
For example:
K04-001 uses a 53041232005 (50x35mm K04-2070GA) compressor wheel with, in theory, a 108mm diameter compressor housing?????, that is the info that I need to verify. K04-020/023/025/028/029 uses a 53041232015 (56x42mm K04-2275EC/EY 27Lb/min) compressor wheel with a 116mm diameter compressor housing.
Apparently K03/K03S/K04-001 to 019 uses a similar size compressor housing, but K04-02X uses a bigger compressor housing.
At simple view seems to me that does not fit, then that is why I am asking, to know if someone have tried it.

_Modified by elio at 3:38 AM 4-19-2009_

That's very cool that you were able to pull the part numbers. Any chance you'd happen to have a link to that or anything?
There's no question that the -02x uses an overall larger comp housing, but I certainly don't think that the comp housing's overall dimensions would prevent the k04-001 from being modified to accept an 02x wheel. The 108mm vs 116mm. I would say that would be more of an A/R change. Unless for some reason the backplate on the 001 isn't large enough to properly house the 02x wheel (which I suspect it is) then I'd say it could be done with a custom comp housing where the inlet was large enough and then obviously the accompanied machining. FWIW, the example of the k04-001 w/the 02x wheels (both comp and turb) that I've heard about came from Europe- I believe it was Greece to be more specific. I never had any exact details on how it was put together though. I just know from a numbers perspective it seems to need a new inlet and then it may work on the comp side. I don't even know for the turbine side.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

sorry to hear that man ... hopefully you get it back on the road soon ...


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (yohimbe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yohimbe* »_is there a difference between the K04-20 and K04-23 in power or what is the difference at all ? does it make sense to change a 20 with a 23 ?

Yohimbe according to the info that I have collected, 
K04-020/023/025/028/029 uses a 53041232015 56x42mm compressor wheel with K04-2275 compressor map & 28Lb/min flow max.
Then both 020 & 023 have the same compressor wheel. The difference between both turbos is in their hardware configuration, boost ports location, maybe some differences in the compressor housing (I am looking for that info) also I think that K03-023 have a port in the turbine housing for a thermocouple. That I was I have read. 

_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
That's very cool that you were able to pull the part numbers. Any chance you'd happen to have a link to that or anything?
There's no question that the -02x uses an overall larger comp housing, but I certainly don't think that the comp housing's overall dimensions would prevent the k04-001 from being modified to accept an 02x wheel. The 108mm vs 116mm. I would say that would be more of an A/R change. Unless for some reason the backplate on the 001 isn't large enough to properly house the 02x wheel (which I suspect it is) then I'd say it could be done with a custom comp housing where the inlet was large enough and then obviously the accompanied machining. FWIW, the example of the k04-001 w/the 02x wheels (both comp and turb) that I've heard about came from Europe- I believe it was Greece to be more specific. I never had any exact details on how it was put together though. I just know from a numbers perspective it seems to need a new inlet and then it may work on the comp side. I don't even know for the turbine side.

That is true 04VDubGLI, also the A/R can affect the performance of the turbo. I am rearching about it, let me see what I get.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

so i spoke to my friend who does motors and said he'd squeeze me in for a very reasonable price ... besides the obvious rods and bearings what else would i need to get besides the obvious. Just want to compile a list of parts to do this.
IE rods and bearings
headbolts
headgasket
valvecover gasket 
Would I need to re-ring the pistons? I compression checked and every cylinder is about 180psi +- 2 or 3 psi ... motor does have 110k miles ... all of it with a chipped k03 pretty much from 50k till now... 
front main bearing and rear main bearing?
any help would be appreciated ...


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

when i did my rods i did..
IE rods, bearings, VC gasket, head gasket, ARP headstuds(since you can reuse them), new rings, honed+cleaned block, oil cooler housing gasket, F+R main seals, oil pan sealant, aaaaaand water pump seal, a few other small things.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

if any of you go to gpop shop for the upgrade, check the bolts that mount the exha housing to the core. i just took my turbo off last night and found three of them to be completely loose, giving me a huge exhaust leak...
they werent torqued down properly
















i was able to tighten two of them while on the car, but this one here has backed out into the water line so i left it loose for the picture to show.. as you can see my baby is a little pink from my leaky coolant line which drips on the axle and sprays the exhaust housing








oh and..








-Devin

_Modified by DBVeeDB at 9:45 PM 4-20-2009_


_Modified by DBVeeDB at 9:54 PM 4-20-2009_


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_
they werent torqued down properly
























-Devin
_Modified by DBVeeDB at 9:54 PM 4-20-2009_

Dude... I can see the one bolt almost backed out to the coolant return! That's definitely not ideal. Those bolts don't get a lot of torque, but they also don't really see much force. Not to be a debbie downer, but that may have been why it felt like your turbo was coming on so much later. Hopefully that didn't play into your failure though


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
Dude... I can see the one bolt almost backed out to the coolant return! That's definitely not ideal. Those bolts don't get a lot of torque, but they also don't really see much force. Not to be a debbie downer, but that may have been why it felt like your turbo was coming on so much later. Hopefully that didn't play into your failure though









I would agree... that much of a boost leak prior to the impeller would cause a great deal of lag .... I should be getting my rods in soon ... haha ... after someone sends me an invoice to pay for them to get my build under way ... lol ... Well I should have everything done and ready before the end of may and hopefully fully broken in by the time Waterfest comes around.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

that was my plan too, to have my car ready for WF, thusands of dollars and now im driving a 95 civic


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Just got a call from Jim over at G-Pop ... they're going to get started on my turbo tomorrow so should be getting it back in about another week or two ...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

for you guys running the larger impeller wheel are you still running on k04-02x software or 440 software?


----------



## Mk42003 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_if any of you go to gpop shop for the upgrade, check the bolts that mount the exha housing to the core. i just took my turbo off last night and found three of them to be completely loose, giving me a huge exhaust leak...
they werent torqued down properly
















i was able to tighten two of them while on the car, but this one here has backed out into the water line so i left it loose for the picture to show.. as you can see my baby is a little pink from my leaky coolant line which drips on the axle and sprays the exhaust housing








oh and..








-Devin

_Modified by DBVeeDB at 9:45 PM 4-20-2009_

_Modified by DBVeeDB at 9:54 PM 4-20-2009_

wow how did this happen man that sucks










_Modified by Mk42003 at 1:39 PM 4-21-2009_


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

im still trying to rigure it out. Maybe too lean with the new wheel, shouldnt be though.
i was runnign mafless, had bad compression (and therefore lots of knock and timing pull at WOT) and i think my 02 was bad. I have pictures of what my valvles look like. Im gonna need a new head and prob two new pistons. FML


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

Is that the day you brought the car to Mobile One Inc or this is just recently? Btw, why are you running mafless? Did you have the software coded to run mafless? Or you just unplug the maf? I'm telling you man, ditch that k04 and jump into the gt series turbo


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (EF9Si)*

well i had misfires on all four cyinders and if you unplugged the MAF they all went away and the car ran great, that is what jason found. so thinking it was a bad maf i tried my buddys TT maf later that evening and it still ran bad. so my next guess would be a spit wire or something, or maybe a bad 02 that is conflicting with what the MAF is reading... 
i ran mafless for about three days, and nothing bad happened until the extended pull thoughout fifth gear ( iwas really stretching her out). after a troubled noise i pulled over and the car made a lot of valvetrain noise and ran like garbage. I dont know what is too blame, but I need to figure it out. so if anyone knows of a cheap AWP head in good condition id appreciate the help, also my ECU is for sale for I want to swithc to UNI soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

Ya, ya, my bay is really dirty, but this is how she is coming together...



















_Modified by Chemhalo at 4:18 AM 4-22-2009_


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_well i had misfires on all four cyinders and if you unplugged the MAF they all went away and the car ran great, that is what jason found. so thinking it was a bad maf i tried my buddys TT maf later that evening and it still ran bad. so my next guess would be a spit wire or something, or maybe a bad 02 that is conflicting with what the MAF is reading...

PRetty much sounds like my car. It won't run for **** other than start up quickly. It would always missfire in boost no matter what. So I run with the maf disconnected and it runs fine. I just have bad cold start issues. I have to usually turn the key about 2-3 times before it starts. It always "grugles" if that makes sense... then it would start.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (bmxp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxp* »_
PRetty much sounds like my car. It won't run for **** other than start up quickly. It would always missfire in boost no matter what. So I run with the maf disconnected and it runs fine. I just have bad cold start issues. I have to usually turn the key about 2-3 times before it starts. It always "grugles" if that makes sense... then it would start.

yeah, but i have a lot of issues that i think the bad compression and leaky valves were contributing to. I just hate that i have to stop working on her now for the summer. which is what i wanted the car for







. 
Matt, awesome progress, whats left to do??


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_Matt, awesome progress, whats left to do??

Cold side IC piping and intake mani, clamping everything down, then fluids.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

get it done!! and then get us videos. have fun fighitng traction in 2nd.








btw were you affected by the bad weather in OK?
EDIT i own the 16th page


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

Nope, all is good here. I probably wont finish till this weekend... its only taking forever cause I had no idea what I was doing


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Hey DB I'll have the head off of my car available in afew weeks ... just getting everything ready to get my motor done ... AWW but its the same as the AWP i believe


----------



## Mk42003 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

this is why i didint re build my engine devin i just bought another with low miles man i hope u get everything resolved good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

Friends, for all of you that want to calc more or less the requeriments of the turbo for an specific conditions, I found this useful site, http://www.squirrelpf.com/turbocalc/index.php , which also have KKK & Garret maps with live calculation and multi-map show. Seems be very useful.
Thanks,


----------



## ColoradoSoul03 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (bmxp)*

I saw pictures of the exhaust manifolds that have been used. Where do I get the first RTS manifold and how much does it run in price?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (ColoradoSoul03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ColoradoSoul03* »_I saw pictures of the exhaust manifolds that have been used. Where do I get the first RTS manifold and how much does it run in price?

It's like around 600 dollars and as far as how it performs I've never heard of anyone running it so I wouldnt be able to tell you ... 
http://dnperformance.com/catal...90f0c


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (spartiati)*

It main problem with manifold is that it flows too well, and would only increase the torque-spike feel of the k04, and you would probably need to starting thinking about rods. And, for $600, I really don't see it being worth it


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_It main problem with manifold is that it flows too well, and would only increase the torque-spike feel of the k04, and you would probably need to starting thinking about rods. And, for $600, I really don't see it being worth it

exactly ... k04-02x are for those looking for an OEM alternative without having to touch internals ... I'm doing the rods since at 120k the motor has been pampered and beaten (oxy-moron) so rather be safe than sorry since I decided to keep the car for afew more years ... and if you calculate the cost of everything including exhaust and intake manifold it would honestly be worth to just look into a GT series turbo ...


----------



## ColoradoSoul03 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (spartiati)*

What about the second manifold? It's an equal length tube but still has the offset rather than the turbo mounting in the center.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Well overall for someone that is looking not to touch internals I would not consider it. I believe it would increase how fast the turbo will actually spool. Overall I believe since it being less restrictive it would have lower EGT's and therefor alittle more power and also flow alittle more throughout the whole powerband ... The problem would be the insane amount of torque this give already would be increased alot while top end will have be slightly better. ... That's just my opinion. Not sure if other will agree ...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

I'm just going to take my manifold to the shop and doing some grinding to get some meet off those runners to make it breathe better ... not bad for the price of .... oh wait it's FREE!!!! lol ... slightly more flow without that big 600 dollar price ...


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi friends, do you have experience with G-Pop K04 with 32Lb/min compressor hybrif turbos? Ohter than DBVeeDB. I am thinking about one of these turbos for my upgrade, but will like to know more info. Feel, TIP size, turbo integrity, etc,.....


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (elio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elio* »_Hi friends, do you have experience with G-Pop K04 with 32Lb/min compressor hybrif turbos? Ohter than DBVeeDB. I am thinking about one of these turbos for my upgrade, but will like to know more info. Feel, TIP size, turbo integrity, etc,.....


They are currently doing this to my turbo right now ... should have it back in about 2 weeks ... then waiting for motor to be done to plop it in ... 
Tip size doesnt change ... honestly if you dont know what your looking at anyone will think its a regular k04 ... they just change the internal impeller on the shaft ...


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Im getting so close to getting it back together and running. Im waiting on a couple silicone reducing bends to get in tomorrow so I can finish the cold side IC piping. Originally I thought I could trim and move stuff out of the way to route the pipe between the battery and headlight. That turned out to be impossible. However, I think I came up with a good solution to use a Eurojet IC + piping with this setup.
Anyway, here is a pic of the messy bay:


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

sweet man ... let us know how it turns out ... 
on another note ... 
most dyno's I've seen seen were run on a n75 with a spike to 23-25 psi and holding steady after to 19-20 psi ... anyone have a dyno with it set at a constant pressure. I would like to see how the powerband would look like ...


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_
They are currently doing this to my turbo right now ... should have it back in about 2 weeks ... then waiting for motor to be done to plop it in ... 
Tip size doesnt change ... honestly if you dont know what your looking at anyone will think its a regular k04 ... they just change the internal impeller on the shaft ... 

Spartiati thanks for answer. But friend, do you know the inlet size, ID and OD of the air filter inlet of your turbo? which turbo are you modding?
Thanks,


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (elio)*

i have the tip at home .. i can measure it and get back to you ... the maf housing i know is 3" outer and 2.75" inner diameter on the VR6 housing which is what im currently going to be using. as far as the turbo side im not too sure ...


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_i have the tip at home .. i can measure it and get back to you ... the maf housing i know is 3" outer and 2.75" inner diameter on the VR6 housing which is what im currently going to be using. as far as the turbo side im not too sure ... 

Thanks a lot for your help Spartiati. I wait for your info. My main concern is to know if I still can use a K03 silicone TIP with a K04-001 modded turbo?


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (elio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elio* »_
Thanks a lot for your help Spartiati. I wait for your info. My main concern is to know if I still can use a K03 silicone TIP with a K04-001 modded turbo?

Just checking to make sure you are not confused... the gpop upgrades that have been discussed are for the K04-020 and not the -001. The inlet on either turbo will not change if you just upgrade the wheel. You can use the K03 TIP on the K04-001 but not with the -020.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

this whole thread is in regard to the K04-02x which was out of the AUDI TT 225. The K04-01 is a direct OEM Replacement and will use everything off of the k03.
There is a big difference between the two ... 
check out this website ... has some more info regarding the K04-20
http://www31.brinkster.com/bmxp/K04-02x/Index.html


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (spartiati)*

I haven't updated that site... and most of the info is here....
There is also a k04-001 thread as well... look it up... can't miss it it's like at least 10 pages long.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (bmxp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxp* »_I haven't updated that site... and most of the info is here....
There is also a k04-001 thread as well... look it up... can't miss it it's like at least 10 pages long.

thats your site? damn good write up ... i actually used that exact one to part everything together ... thanks man


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Friends I know the differences between K04-001 (for 1.8T transverse engines) and K04-02x (for longitudinal engines) series. But my main concern is about the compressor housing. 
K04-001 uses a 2070GAA #53041232005 50x36mm compressor wheel in compressor housing almost identical to the K03 and K03S without the silencer. And K04-02x uses a 2275Exx #53041232015 56x42mm compressor wheel in a compressor housing that is well know that is a little bigger that the 001 ones.
G-Pop has answer me that they can fit the a new 32Lb/min inside the K04-001 compressor housing.





















That is my doubt, that is the reason that I need to some measures and info to clarify my ideas.
Thanks,



_Modified by elio at 4:04 PM 4-28-2009_


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (elio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elio* »_Friends I know the differences between K04-001 (for 1.8T transverse engines) and K04-02x (for longitudinal engines) series. But my main concern is about the compressor housing. 
K04-001 uses a 2070GAA #53041232005 50x36mm compressor wheel in compressor housing almost identical to the K03 and K03S without the silencer. And K04-02x uses a 2275Exx #53041232015 56x42mm compressor wheel in a compressor housing that is well know that is a little bigger that the 001 ones.
G-Pop has answer me that they can fit the a new 32Lb/min inside the K04-001 compressor housing.





















That is my doubt, that is the reason that I need to some measures and info to clarify my ideas.
Thanks,
_Modified by elio at 3:58 PM 4-28-2009_

the 32lb wheel in the k04-01? idk about that ... they may need to machine the housing for that but im not sure of the dimensions to say for sure ... idk how beneficial it would be anyway ... the housing itself is rather small and anything over 20 psi is going to be very hot air and you will need some super intercooling or water meth to keep the temps down and timing happy ...


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_
the 32lb wheel in the k04-01? idk about that ... they may need to machine the housing for that but im not sure of the dimensions to say for sure ... idk how beneficial it would be anyway ... the housing itself is rather small and anything over 20 psi is going to be very hot air and you will need some super intercooling or water meth to keep the temps down and timing happy ... 

Right Spartiati, now you are understanding me. I am looking for an OEM upgrade and this idea come to my mind.
DBVeeDB indicate here some posts ago that the 32Lb/min compressor wheel G-Pop inlcudes in his K04-020 turbo is from MazdaSpeed 3 or 6 turbo.
Well according to my research the Mazdaspeed turbo is a WarnerHitachi K0422-881 one that have a totally different ompressor and turbine housings (aka Garrett style) but internally are similar to KKK ones. In fact is a turbo done under BorgWarner partnership with Hitachi in Asia. Then the compressor wheel could be suited in the KKK K04 turbos, G-Pop is doing it, according to the info I have.
Ok then that WarnerHitachi compressor wheel should be an #2280DCB 56x45mm with a wider compressor map of almost 34Lb/min. That is the info that I had compiled from the net.
Then Spartiati machining the compressor housing of the K04-001 could be only down to machine the compressor inlet to accept the bigger inducer of the new compressor wheel and maybe some machine radial housing inside , but this can affect the compressor housing, allowing more boost ealier but getting it hotter too sooner in time at high PSIs.

_Modified by elio at 4:26 PM 4-28-2009_


_Modified by elio at 5:29 PM 4-28-2009_


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

if your looking for the upgrade i was going to go that route but the k04-01 is already a torque beast ... i had it ... driving everyday was great but between 2200-4000 the car was wheelspinning like a bastard 1st and 2nd ... with all the extra air IDK ... also the k04-01 has the smaller diameter shaft ... so larger wheel on the would be equivalent to what the e05 turbo originally was ... shooting the shaft through the housing because of too much centripetal force... something to consider ... this is why they went with the larger diameter in the revised eo5b ... I would look into that turbo if you want bolt in power ... wat a k03-> k04-01 pretty much is the same jump going from k04-> eo5b ... something to consider ...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

I believe that the ID of the k04-02x is 1.66" and the OD of a k04-001/k03s should be ~1.75". I can't imagine you can stuff the larger comp wheel into a stock k04-001 comp housing. That being said, if they say they can do that then I can't see why a larger-er comp wheel wouldn't fit into a k04-02x.


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_That being said, if they say they can do that then I can't see why a larger-er comp wheel wouldn't fit into a k04-02x.

That is an excellent question. I will like to see the compressor housings and dimensions inside to have a better idea what is happening. Should be some physical dimensions and air flow restrictions that holds the K04-xxx compressor housing to accept bigger wheels. Other reason as Spartiati says is centripet force due to compressor wheel rpms in a small shaft.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

i mean lets put it this way ... everything is possible if it is reasonable ... the only limiting factor would be money. If you need to hack away at the casting grind and weld upgrade the shaft then change the compressor wheel ... guess wat it'll cost you ballpark 1200+ (rough estimate) and then you're on your own in terms of tuning and whatnot since its not quite the same turbo. Flows more air than it usually would at the same psi and honestly it'll just be more of a headache than anything ...
I was in the same position as you Elio ... I wanted bolt in replacement ... After pricing it out it honestly cost me alittle more for the turbo setup but in the end will have far more performance.
So here goes guys ... I'm going to see what the K04-02x can really do with rods and a full shebang of supporting mods ... it'll probably take the better part of the next month or two but I'll keep the updates every so often ... 
So far parts I have:
Agu intake with AEB head 
full k04-02x kit
K04-02x with larger comp wheel, ported housing, and clipped exhaust fins
K04-02x stock manifold that I will try and port on my own if time permits.
Genesis 415cc injectors @4 bar (neighborhood of 450cc i believe)
Snow performance Water/meth with throttle plate injecting also. 
Eurojet Street FMIC 
3'' GHL turboback
Relocated APR R1 to right before the throttle body
and for software Revo k04-02x that I will do some tweaking to see how much fuel it'll need in the upper rpm range ... 
Got the rods in from 04DubGLI and waiting to hear from my motor builder to get it in the car asap. However with finals around the corner I see it happening mid may hopefully sooner to have enough time to get the kit broken in and ready for waterfest ... 
I'm hoping for atleast 300whp with an assload of torque ... im expecting over 350 lb/ft


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_I'm hoping for atleast 300whp with an assload of torque ... im expecting over 350 lb/ft

That is my problem friend. That is the reason about I am looking for K04 hybrid turbo. 
I know that our cars can withstand 300WHP+ and with that amount of power 1.8T are highly respected in the road. But I am looking for 260whp and 290lb/ft more or less. 
Then I am in the middle of a K04-02x OEM upgrade and Big Turbo. That is my great headache


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

only reason im doing the k04 is because it is oem ... granted mine will be modified but still ... i prefer as much oem were it calls for and aftermarket for where oem lacks ... in my opinion oem tends to be more reliable ... modified oem is ehhh alittle more risk ... full blown big turbo u need to special order things if they break ... oem u go to the dealer worse comes to worse ... but everyone has there own opinion again ...


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

spartiati,
minus the AEB head i was on my way to your build, but then disaster struck so i wish you luck and am anxious to hear your results. so please keep us posted. I had a WMI kit aready lined up until my head went out.. but depending on your numbers will determine how much farther I go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Devin


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_spartiati,
minus the AEB head i was on my way to your build, but then disaster struck so i wish you luck and am anxious to hear your results. so please keep us posted. I had a WMI kit aready lined up until my head went out.. but depending on your numbers will determine how much farther I go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Devin

sweet ... thanks man ... like i said If I get 300 whp im content with everything. Over 310 being optimistic and I'll be overall ecstatic ... and again the rods are just insurance just in case ... im sure I might have been able to get away with 17psi on a MBC after break-in for a while and cranked it up for an occasional blast but why risk the damn thing.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

sorry I would also like to add that since it is also my daily efficiency is also being considered while undergoing this project. This is the reason I'm going with the AEB Head and AGU manifold. Some say it is overkill but lets say down the road I get another daily and this current GTI becomes my project ... then I have a perfect base for a 400+ whp monster ... rods willl be done and head and intake will be ready ... just a matter of installation, tuning and fueling ...


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Spartiati.. your build sounds just like my car..with a couple of minor diffences. 
BTW..putting a 02X compressor wheel in k03S is possible for whomever was asking earlier
page 27










_Modified by ANT THE KNEE at 6:35 PM 4-28-2009_


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_sorry I would also like to add that since it is also my daily efficiency is also being considered while undergoing this project. This is the reason I'm going with the AEB Head and AGU manifold. Some say it is overkill but lets say down the road I get another daily and this current GTI becomes my project ... then I have a perfect base for a 400+ whp monster ... rods willl be done and head and intake will be ready ... just a matter of installation, tuning and fueling ... 

and people call us ko4 guys dumb. gah


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (ANT THE KNEE)*

how does it run? any dyno? wats ur setup?


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_how does it run? any dyno? wats ur setup?
Car runs pretty stong for a "stock turbo" I've got an 02x compressor wheel in my k03s. rods, AEB head ,AGU mani, 380's, 3in maf,SMIC. 
I'm trying to tune it better but it def pulls harder than before the bigport stuff.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (ANT THE KNEE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ANT THE KNEE* »_Car runs pretty stong for a "stock turbo" I've got an 02x compressor wheel in my k03s. rods, AEB head ,AGU mani, 380's, 3in maf,SMIC. 
I'm trying to tune it better but it def pulls harder than before the bigport stuff. 



Do you have any pics of the turbo or specs in general? I'm curious because AFAIK the k04-02x comp wheel is ~42mm. And the OD on the k03s is ~44.5mm. Is there like no metal for your inlet? That would leave at most 1.25mm of metal on either side... which is fairly thin. Also, any chance you'll be hitting the dyno soon? I'm curious to see the curve


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

sweet setup. im sure with the 02x wheel in the k03 housing its gonna be ridiculous torque below 3500rpms ... im just hoping to get everything done in time ... would love to see a dyno of that thing.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

battling finals with building cars, sucks.. FML


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

those of you that dealt with GPOP shop...how long did they take to rebuild your turbo? Mine has been there for a week now and I havent heard anything from them....
This sucks, looking like I wont have my car for at least a month now. It takes a week for the turbo to get out there, they have had it for a week now, and whenever they get it done it will be a week to get it back


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_battling finals with building cars, sucks.. FML

Bro tell me about it... 
Anatomy Physiology
Physics 
and
Chem 
all in one semester is some serious $hit ... now add two jobs, insane overtime, trying to have a life and a girlfriend who is understanding of all of that!?!?!? I'm looking forward to the summer lets put it that way ... 
Damn double major double minor ... Physical therapy is pretty much all the same pre-req's as a doctor minus organic chem ...


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_
Bro tell me about it... 
Anatomy PhysiologyPhysics andChem 
all in one semester is some serious $hit ... now add two jobs, insane overtime, trying to have a life and a girlfriend who is understanding of all of that!?!?!? I'm looking forward to the summer lets put it that way ... 
Damn double major double minor ... Physical therapy is pretty much all the same pre-req's as a doctor minus organic chem ... 

Now im not gonna say im harder than where your at, but im an accounting major and my final schedule blows too haha. but the g/f understands it all so thank god for that http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
For the gpop inquiry. UM CALL them, they told me turnaround was two weeks and I never heard from them after three so I called and was told id get the turbo in four weeks (meaning theyd have it for seven) so id advise you call them, they were too great about calling back








and remind them to make sure those exhaust housing bolts were torqued http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW, im looking for a new set of coolant lines for the 02x idf anyone has any lmk!!!


_Modified by DBVeeDB at 11:29 PM 4-29-2009_


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (sims159915)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sims159915* »_those of you that dealt with GPOP shop...how long did they take to rebuild your turbo? Mine has been there for a week now and I havent heard anything from them....
This sucks, looking like I wont have my car for at least a month now. It takes a week for the turbo to get out there, they have had it for a week now, and whenever they get it done it will be a week to get it back










Dude... Blouch is like in your backyard. Should have hit them up. From what I hear turn around is like 3 business days.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

WTF!!!! I cant believe that....I didnt plan on being without a car for over a month......Im not happy and will call them tomorrow.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_

Dude... Blouch is like in your backyard. Should have hit them up. From what I hear turn around is like 3 business days.

I know they are, but their rebuilds are twice the price. When I calle dthey said a stock rebuild was around $700


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (sims159915)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sims159915* »_
I know they are, but their rebuilds are twice the price. When I calle dthey said a stock rebuild was around $700

wow thats ridiculous, i paid 700 for my ko4 new... and i thought i overpaid lol


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (sims159915)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sims159915* »_
I know they are, but their rebuilds are twice the price. When I calle dthey said a stock rebuild was around $700

Wow. That seems ridiculously high. Last I spoke with them they were talking about doing a 31 lb/min comp wheel into my k04-02x and I think it was $500-550 including the comp wheel upgrade and a rebuild. Maybe some stuff has changed - it's been sort of a while. That was probably about a year or so ago - whenever I was researching k04 hybrids - starting with Buehn (seems to be epic fail at k04 hybrids from what I've read).


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

I just sent Gpop an email and let them know 7 weeks is completely unacceptable to me. I told them I expect a phone call and estimated completion date to be given within the next few days.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Blouch Turbo can use up to a 33/lb min comp. wheel for like $600...as long as you don't roll at 26psi it should be fine for awhile...maybe


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

Totally understand you on the schooling aspect ... As far as coolant lines the setup I bought came with a coolant return ... I just got brand new lines from pro-imports so i have an extra coolant return line ... as far as G-Pop go I'm going to give them a call today just to check in and see what's going on with them ...


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Blouch Turbo can use up to a 33/lb min comp. wheel for like $600...as long as you don't roll at 26psi it should be fine for awhile...maybe









I will like to know if that 33Lb/min is the same wheel that people at G-Pop shop are talking. Also some inside views and dimensions of the K04 compressor housing will be great.
I think that these compressor wheels are the same size as K04-02X wheels (I mean similar exducer and inducer sizes), that must be the reason that it is compatible without touching the housing. For K03/K03S/K04-001 the compressor housing inlet is smaller and machining it could live with lttle material, I think.
Any other comments, ideas or pics about it would be great.
Thanks,


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (elio)*

problem u run into is exactly what happened with the first e05's too big an impeller on a small shaft and high boost = eventual fail!


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_problem u run into is exactly what happened with the first e05's too big an impeller on a small shaft and high boost = eventual fail! 

That is right Spartiati, but a doubt, not all K03 and K04 turbos including K04-02X variants uses the same small shaft? How does K04-02x support more boost and hard work?


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (elio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elio* »_
That is right Spartiati, but a doubt, not all K03 and K04 turbos including K04-02X variants uses the same small shaft? How does K04-02x support more boost and hard work?























For example look at this pic.








E05 bigger shaft????? At simple view seems be identical, if not at least 1mm bigger.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (elio)*

yes i agree but 1mm shaft increase in diameter is a 3 fold increase (mm^3)in volume of the shaft which if my physics is on par would increase the amount of force being applied before braking by about 33.33% . so even a 1 mm increase may not note a visible difference in pictures or maybe even touch, unless measured with a micrometer. but the k04-02x im pretty sure has a larger shaft. i would also like to add that because of the larger housing and different A/R ratio the spool and actual acceleration is different. it is the sheer centripetal acceleration is what would break the shaft. not so much overall sped unless it is out of balance.


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_yes i agree but 1mm shaft increase in diameter is a 3 fold increase (mm^3)in volume of the shaft which if my physics is on par would increase the amount of force being applied before braking by about 33.33% . so even a 1 mm increase may not note a visible difference in pictures or maybe even touch, unless measured with a micrometer. but the k04-02x im pretty sure has a larger shaft. i would also like to add that because of the larger housing and different A/R ratio the spool and actual acceleration is different. it is the sheer centripetal acceleration is what would break the shaft. not so much overall sped unless it is out of balance. 

You are totally right Spartiati. More metal increase the strentgh of the shaft allowing more speed more boost without thermal issues.
The main problem with K0x turbos is that we need to increase boost (shaft rpms) to obtain more flow. I was looking for info when I found this article from Neuspeed:
"_K04 TURBOCHARGER REPORT FROM NEUSPEED
The K04 is designed to provide reliable, long-term service as long as its performance parameters are not exceeded. Driving the car at engine speeds above 5800 rpm with
15spi or greater boost significantly increases the exhaust temperature measured inside the K04 turbine housing. This signals that the maximum efficiency of the turbocharger has been exceeded, and that the energy produced by the turbine housing is now converting to heat rather than accelerating the compressor wheel faster. Unless a careful and extended idle-down is performed at the end of every hard driving session, the rapid heat build-up from high boost/high rpm operation causes the turbine shaft to soften, and allows the inconel turbine head to droop. The result is an imbalance that ultimately leads to a shaft failure. 

A.	NEUSPEED has revised its ECU programming to reduce K04 boost pressure above 5800rpm. Current K04 users are encouraged to contact their ECU software supplier and request this change. Existing NEUSPEED K04 customers will be offered this software upgrade at no charge. Peak horsepower, measured at 5700 rpm, is unaffected by this change. The reduction in high-rpm boost pressure lowers the peak turbine exhaust temperature to approximately 875?C. As long as peak turbine exhaust temperatures do not exceed 875?C, the K04 turbocharger should continue to operate reliably. 

B. We encourage K04 users to install an exhaust gas temperature probe directly in the turbocharger housing to monitor peak temperature during operation. Do not mount the probe in the exhaust manifold. Do not mount the probe in the exhaust downpipe. The measurements obtained in these two locations cannot be compared to the 875?C critical temperature. 

We recommend using the HKS EGT gauge and thermocouple, it reads from 500?C-1200?C. It is easily purchased from any HKS distributor and incorporates a Peak Hold Warning feature. To install the HKS thermocouple, you will need to remove your turbocharger and drill a 5/16? hole into the turbine side housing. Use a 1/8? pipe tap and cutting oil to tap threads into the hole. (We used Sears Craftman tap #9-54531) Thoroughly clean the housing and hole of all cutting debris, coat the thermocouple threads with anti-seize compound, and install the thermocouple.

C. K04 users should always bring their vehicle to a complete stop and allow the engine to idle prior to shutting down the engine. Recommended idle times vary from 1 minute after mild driving, to 5 minutes after aggressive driving. The idle-down procedure circulates fresh oil and coolant through the turbocharger, allowing it to cool gradually, prior to shut-down._"
Then if you look at K03, K03, K04-00x and K04-02x compressor maps then main differences are small changes in size and less speed with more flow per rpms, then are more efficient compressor wheels. That is the reason that K04-02x turbos can flow more air, with less boost and less rpms in contrast with K03/K03S and K04-001 turbos.
You can find those maps here: http://www.turbo-owners.com/dy...tid=3. 
Other great info that I found is the following, KKK names it map according to the size of the compressor wheel that they are testing.
The compressor map of the K0422-881 I found here: http://www.mazda3forums.com/in...879.0
For example the K03 uses a 2072 type compressor wheel, the K03S uses a 2075 one, K04-001 uses a 2070, K04-02x uses 2275 and K0422-881 from Mazdaspeed turbo uses 2280 wheels.
Ok that means that a 2275 type uses a compressor wheel with a 22 type wheel that is 2.2in (55,88mm) exducer with 55,88mm x 0,75 from 75% for the inducer size (41,91mm). That way you can obtain more or less the size of the wheels and it related performance. Also bigger inducer size means that the turbo can ingest more air, also it affects the A/R too.
I hope this info will be useful.




_Modified by elio at 12:06 PM 4-30-2009_


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (elio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elio* »_
For example the K03 uses a 2072 type compressor wheel, the K03S uses a 2075 one, K04-001 uses a 2070, K04-02x uses 2275 and K0422-881 from Mazdaspeed turbo uses 2280 wheels.
Ok that means that a 2275 type uses a compressor wheel with a 22 type wheel that is 2.2in (55,88mm) exducer with 55,88mm x 0,75 from 75% for the inducer size (41,91mm). That way you can obtain more or less the size of the wheels and it related performance. Also bigger inducer size means that the turbo can ingest more air, also it affects the A/R too.
I hope this info will be useful.
_Modified by elio at 12:06 PM 4-30-2009_

That's very useful information. That's sort of surprising though that based on that logic the MS3/MS6 comp wheel is the same exducer just with a slightly larger inducer, correct? I really would rather see a larger exducer being used as well - as I believe the exducer is what will keep the efficiency up at higher RPMs?


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
That's very useful information. That's sort of surprising though that based on that logic the MS3/MS6 comp wheel is the same exducer just with a slightly larger inducer, correct? I really would rather see a larger exducer being used as well - as I believe the exducer is what will keep the efficiency up at higher RPMs?

According to the info that I have found, that compressor wheel is something different than original KKK ones, supposely it have the same dimensions, only a bigger inducer and and different and high efficient profile (blades). I really will like to see it.










_Modified by elio at 2:56 PM 4-30-2009_


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (elio)*

sent my builder the rods and bearings i got so he can start work on the shortblock. going to send the AEB to get looked over to make sure everything is ok. he should have it in a day or two and he will call me and let me know what's up with the motor situation. cool guy that works at 888vw parts is doing my motor build. he's been around vw's his whole life and knows his ****! i'll keep u guys updated on motor progress. i'm shooting for 2 weeks or the end of may at the absolute latest for it to be ready to go into the car.


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (spartiati)*

The K04-020 turbo to mani bolts are like an "inverse" torx. Does anyone know where to get the proper socket for these? I dont think the hex socket I used can get them in tight enough without stripping them. I also may have an exhaust leak from this area. My K03 turbo to mani bolts are hex. Think I could just reuse those?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chemhalo* »_The K04-020 turbo to mani bolts are like an "inverse" torx. Does anyone know where to get the proper socket for these? I dont think the hex socket I used can get them in tight enough without stripping them. I also may have an exhaust leak from this area. My K03 turbo to mani bolts are hex. Think I could just reuse those?

You can't use hex bolts. I've tried. You can switch to studs though - or keep the inverse torx bolts. I think I picked my socket for that up from Advance Auto or something. I think it was in a little set - 11mm IIRC.


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Thanks, I might as well pick that up. Though Devin is assuring me its not an exhaust leak, I might as well have the proper tools.


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Yeah, I think they sell those bits at a local hardware store... It's a star bolt... like a 10pt bit... I bought a like 7mm one at Lowes for my tranny a while back.
On another note, I think my turbo is blown... It's making a light whine at spool up... it's like whorl winding sound then you here it suck in air a bit... happens at 0-4psi... still boost fine at 10psi but at full boost it makes a high pitch sound like a boost leak but more of a screech...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chemhalo* »_Thanks, I might as well pick that up. Though Devin is assuring me its not an exhaust leak, I might as well have the proper tools.

it's been proven time and time again that cutting corners only ends up costing more in the long run. so why not spend the extra cash and do it right the first time. good choice!


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (bmxp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxp* »_Yeah, I think they sell those bits at a local hardware store... It's a star bolt... like a 10pt bit... I bought a like 7mm one at Lowes for my tranny a while back. 

Are you sure you arent talking about the 12pt triple square sockets? 
Here is the pic courtesy of ECS


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*

I'll see if i can find my socket and take a pic...
Also what are your opinion an eliminator kit specifically for the Audi TT.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...A1318
Assuming that we are running all the same parts... it should fit? I've always been curious to see how it works but I've never herd any feed back specifically on the 225 model... Only on the FWD/VW model ones.
I need opninons of my fellow k04-02x'ers... I've had this kit for 2-2.5 years... Time to move on? I think I left my legacy here


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (bmxp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxp* »_I'll see if i can find my socket and take a pic...
Also what are your opinion an eliminator kit specifically for the Audi TT.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...A1318
Assuming that we are running all the same parts... it should fit? I've always been curious to see how it works but I've never herd any feed back specifically on the 225 model... Only on the FWD/VW model ones.
I need opninons of my fellow k04-02x'ers... I've had this kit for 2-2.5 years... Time to move on? I think I left my legacy here 









Eliminators suck, and the tt225 with haldex is sort of a bastard child for fitment, though there are a few turbo kits out for it. I wouldn't upgrade a tt225 turbo to a "better" k04, more effort than its worth, put a real one on there.


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (themachasy)*

Keep in mind though that I have a full k04-02x kit (I have the manifold and I don't deal with the haldex) and I am pretty sure that my turbo is on it's way out... 

I was thinking that would be good enough for me due to the fact that it would be an easy (but expensive swap). I drop the oil/coolant lines, downpipe and remove the turbo and swap it with the eliminator kit and be done with it.
edit: I guess I don't spend much time with my car anymore... Being in school for 5 hours 5days a week and working full time... I don't have much time to work on the thing. I guess I just want it to work and not have to rip everything out. 
I guess I could just buy another k04... but I do like the idea of swapping it with something a bit more powerful


_Modified by bmxp at 9:42 AM 5-1-2009_


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (bmxp)*

i had the eliminator and was a nightmare installing it. im getting rid of it in order to put in the k04-20. just send it out rebuild and modify it. that would be the easiest way to get more power without completely changing your setup around.


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (spartiati)*

So you had the 225 eliminator kit? That is what I'm asking... I know the ones meant for the 180hp engine was a bitch to install.. curious if it was different for the 225... And since I've read the haladex gets in the way...I don't have that problem so I'd think installing it would be easier than the other one...


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (bmxp)*

I posted the same question like a year ago. I am not sure any TT 225 owners ever went the eliminator route. 
IMO, just look at the price of the elim. $1850 to $1950. You can buy the whole ATP hardware kit for that... T25 mani, pretty much your choice of T25 turbo, lines, DP, etc. I bet you could make more power with the elim over the K04-20, but I have never seen a dyno to show how much of an improvement. If I were you, i'd look into just replacing the K04... or if you want more power, then getting a new kit.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

Well I heard back from the guys at Gpop shop and they said that my K04 was fine other than normal wear and tear.







I am going to have them rebuild it anyway since it is there and We shall see we I get it back on the car what the problem really was. They also said that I should look to have it back around May 20th. Which is about 5 weeks from when I mailed it out.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (sims159915)*

i had the gt2x elim on my transverse 1.8t ... that was the "easiest" elim kit to install from what people say. there was nothing bolt in about it. had problems with everything from things getting in the way to having to hack away nuts and bolts to get **** to fit right. for the money and effort its not worth it! its probably harder with the tt and the haldex! if they have it and u want alittle more out of the turbo just clip it and upgrade the impeller. it should be a nice increase! and it'll bolt right in, you dont really need to change any hardware. and it'll be sub 1000 dollars to do rather than a full turbo swap


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Well this is the thing. I"m not talking about the elim kit for 180hp engines... the 225 one. 
Now think aobut this. US K04 guys have all the parts needed to run the k04-02x. The 225tt has the haldex which causes install problems.. I have a "180hp" engine and no haldex obviously... SO i'd assume it would not run to "any" (little at most) problems.
I guess what I'm thinking about is giving it one last umph before I turn it into a quick daily driver. I'm not really into my car as much... so I wanted to do one last horah with out ripping so much stuff out. Not looking for HUGE power but maybe more umph over the k04.... I guess I got a lot of thinking to do... I just got my tax return so it's why I"m thinking about it.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (bmxp)*

well to be completely honest im not entirely too sure on the tt's ... but just as a aliitle off the top of my head number cruncher.
upgrade and clip the k04 while its being rebuilt figure like around 700 - should give you atleast an extra 20 hp if not more ... 
going with say an eliminator gtrs is about 1700 if i remember correctly plus all the supporting hardware. so your looking at over 2g's to get an extra 25-40 hp ... not sure how the elims run on the tt's but they are pretty much garbage on gti's ... 
another option is why not try and max out the k04. not sure of ur bolt ons but water meth is a great bang for the buck if you dont have that or other things your setup may be missing. 
If you're not that into the car i would consider spending less just in case you sell it. you can put the money towards a new project car or something


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_i had the gt2x elim on my transverse 1.8t ... that was the "easiest" elim kit to install from what people say. there was nothing bolt in about it. had problems with everything from things getting in the way to having to hack away nuts and bolts to get **** to fit right. for the money and effort its not worth it! its probably harder with the tt and the haldex! if they have it and u want alittle more out of the turbo just clip it and upgrade the impeller. it should be a nice increase! and it'll bolt right in, you dont really need to change any hardware. and it'll be sub 1000 dollars to do rather than a full turbo swap

Spartiati that was an useful comment, because I was thining about the GT2X too, but really like it to me. Oil cooling only is step back in turbo durability.

_Quote, originally posted by *ANT THE KNEE* »_Spartiati.. your build sounds just like my car..with a couple of minor diffences. 
BTW..putting a 02X compressor wheel in k03S is possible for whomever was asking earlier
page 27









_Modified by ANT THE KNEE at 6:35 PM 4-28-2009_

I have read about many tuners is Germany and UK doing an special K04 turbo capable of 300HP,
http://www.muggianu-turbo.de/de/k0424lader.html
http://www.muggianu-turbo.de/de/upgrade.html
http://www.jbsautodesigns.co.uk/index.html,
Many of they are using special compressor wheels, 360 bearings, clipped turbine wheel,ported and polish housings an other tricks to reach 300-320HP.
Then it is possible and without destruing to turbo itself due to high rpms.



_Modified by elio at 12:27 PM 5-2-2009_


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (elio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elio* »_
Spartiati that was an useful comment, because I was thining about the GT2X too, but really like it to me. Oil cooling only is step back in turbo durability.
I have read about many tuners is Germany and UK doing an special K04 turbo capable of 300HP,
http://www.muggianu-turbo.de/de/k0424lader.html
http://www.muggianu-turbo.de/de/upgrade.html
http://www.jbsautodesigns.co.uk/index.html,
Many of they are using special compressor wheels, 360 bearings, clipped turbine wheel,ported and polish housings an other tricks to reach 300-320HP.
Then it is possible and without destruing to turbo itself due to high rpms.

_Modified by elio at 12:27 PM 5-2-2009_

well that is exactly what Gpop is doing for me. 
Clipped, upgraded internal during rebuild, larger inducer wheel and ported polish housing. 
So if they are getting 300 or so on the k04 alone with bolt ons ... add water meth and the AEB swap with AGU manifold should yield some impressive numbers ... atleast 320 whp ... 
What's the record here for highest power out of a k04-02x?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_
What's the record here for highest power out of a k04-02x?

264whp/291wtq as far as I know. 93oct, stock comp wheel. Not ported or polished - just a bolt on k04-02x ordeal. It seems as though there's going to be a new "modded k04-02x" record battle


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
264whp/291wtq as far as I know. 93oct, stock comp wheel. Not ported or polished - just a bolt on k04-02x ordeal. It seems as though there's going to be a new "modded k04-02x" record battle









AND IT BEGINS!!!!!!! lol ...


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

got my car back together, so yes, let thebattles begin!!!!!!!!!!
got a donor head from a friend, rebuilt my block, and got it all on last night. all i have to do is check al my electrical connections and bolt up my axles. wish me luck!


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4365883


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

I crancked the WG today, 7 full turns, and it boost a bit higher, but at 6800(vagcom reading) I was only at 1 bar. sucks! eheh


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

nice setup ... too bad DNP doesnt make there tubular mani and RTS is in greece and impossible to get a hold of ... 
DB glad to hear you're going to be back on the road soon ... Good luck and give it another look over before taking it out ... I've overlooked things anticipating a nice blast down the road ...


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_got my car back together, so yes, let thebattles begin!!!!!!!!!!

LOL, I got my car back together too. Though I am not participating in the "battles". I just want her running right!








I have 2 engine issues after testing her out:
1) It is still smoking from the back of the engine. It really makes me think that there IS a leak of some kind. I really cant tell from the smell whether it is oil or coolant. 
2) Sounds like backfiring? I did some WOT runs (very brief each) and after I let off the gas the car "grumbles". I have never really heard backfiring from inside a car before but I think thats what it is. I really think the car needs more time to adapt and also needs logged to see how it is running. 
Please chime in if you have any ideas for those issues. 
As far as how the car feels, i think it lost that "K03" insta power surge. The car feels a lot smoother in acceleration. I can also tell that the power does not die off in upper rpms. It is still pushing over 15psi up top.


_Modified by Chemhalo at 10:52 PM 5-3-2009_


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*

If you guys need WOT boxes, let me know, we're getting them in stock soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

matt you will love the power up top, and my car always gurgles, if it legitimately backfires you will know, it sounds like a gunshot. haha, but give the car some time to adapt. how is your idle, and do you have the tt225 injectors or something else?


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

I am running Genesis 380s @ 4bar w/ the APR Motorsport fuel pump. So what in the world causes that "gurgling"?
Edit: Idle seems really good. It is holding strong vac w/ no roughness.


_Modified by Chemhalo at 12:50 AM 5-4-2009_


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*

thats normal. alittle extra fuel. if it bother u, u can always lowering the decreasing fuel off load in unisettings. i think its the 3rd function from the top. but honestly i would just leave it unless u are having gunshot like backfires...


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Its probably the 4 bar FPR... the ECU probably needs time to adapt the long term fuel trims as I think the software wasnt written for it. I will get some logging done as soon as i can though.


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_
well that is exactly what Gpop is doing for me. 
Clipped, upgraded internal during rebuild, larger inducer wheel and ported polish housing. 
So if they are getting 300 or so on the k04 alone with bolt ons ... add water meth and the AEB swap with AGU manifold should yield some impressive numbers ... atleast 320 whp ... 
What's the record here for highest power out of a k04-02x?

Spartiati that sound excellent but can you elaborate a little more what G-Pop are doing to the turbo? do they offer you 360º journal bearing or do you retain the OEM 270º one? are they installing the 32Lb/min compressor wheel only? how much do they quote you for the mods?
I ask because I will like to know more info about it. When I told with G-Pop they ask me $295 + shipping for changing compressor wheel only to a 32Lb/min but they never told me about ported housings, clipping turbine wheel or upgrading internals.


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (elio)*

Also another doubt that I have for you friends, is about the shaft itself. I remember have read that first versions of the E05 goes bad due to shaft failure and Eurospec updated it to E05b with a better shaft.
Ok but if all K03's and K04's uses the same shaft why E05 is not supporting high rpms when K04-02x yes and makes more power. I know that K04-02x have a better and bigger housing, but that could be the problem?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (elio)*

Same sized shaft + larger wheel + high rpm = failure


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (elio)*

ok so before people start flaming saying for the price i paid i coulda gone bigger and whatnot. 
well as my defense my project isn't a high hp highway monster. my goal is to retain as much OEM as possible visually. So i pop the hood and no one is the wiser of the cars potential. 
with that said Gpop will not do an upgraded wheel without a rebuild. so thats the catch. 
its about 300 or so for rebuild
75 for clipping
295 for upgraded wheel
125 for the port and polish
and 25 shipping
all in all i paid 750 (i sent them a core for credit)
now i bought the k04 kit for 1000 complete and it had low miles to begin with but i want a 300 whp oem car that i can beat the hell out of without worrying about snapping a rod or over revving or anything like that. 
overall the full motor build with new clutch and full turbo setup with aeb head agu mani cost me about 3500 or so... i can probably sell my abd intake old turbo setup and afew things that come off the car to make something in return but that will be later. also i plan on keeping the car atleast another 4-6 years till i graduate PT school so id rather have a fresh motor and clutch to not have a thing to worry about.


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_Same sized shaft + larger wheel + high rpm = failure

That is right, of course, but I think that a precise balacing of the CHRA & Compressor wheel and some less rpms than the max turbo is rated can allow the turbo works quite good without destroying itself. 

_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_ok so before people start flaming saying for the price i paid i coulda gone bigger and whatnot. 
well as my defense my project isn't a high hp highway monster. my goal is to retain as much OEM as possible visually. So i pop the hood and no one is the wiser of the cars potential.

That is the same things that I am looking for. I want good power & torque & OEM reliability. 

_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_
with that said Gpop will not do an upgraded wheel without a rebuild. so thats the catch. 
its about 300 or so for rebuild
75 for clipping
295 for upgraded wheel
125 for the port and polish
and 25 shipping
all in all i paid 750 (i sent them a core for credit)
now i bought the k04 kit for 1000 complete and it had low miles to begin with but i want a 300 whp oem car that i can beat the hell out of without worrying about snapping a rod or over revving or anything like that. 


Personally I think that is reasonable price for decent power without going to the Big Turbo route and all the stuff you will need to make it reliable during a long time.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (elio)*

exactly. eventually the axles would be an issue with more than 350 hp if you throw a set of slicks on there and also i have an 02J 5 speed. much more than 350 whp and its a ticking timebomb. we all know that a 02M swap is a potential but then that will cost total of 2500+ with new clutch and flywheel. and likewise i believe anything more than 300 - 350 whp in a FWD car is almost unusable as a daily ... impractical also in my opinion unless its sole purpose is track only. you will have downtime and things will break .. its just a matter of when. thats why im sort of bulletproofing the bottom end for now. eventually a peloquin will find its way into my tranny. but until then i get to save up


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_So i pop the hood and no one is the wiser of the cars potential. 

I was going for the same thing... really think mine looks stock.. apart from the Audi logo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Edit: I do need to get the correct SAI hoses to get them looking better.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chemhalo* »_
I was going for the same thing... really think mine looks stock.. apart from the Audi logo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Edit: I do need to *DELETE* SAI hoses to get them looking better.

Got it for ya.








How do you like your IC piping like that? Are you planning on getting another intake mani or keeping the OEM TT225?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

All these theories sound great, but who has the highest dyno so far? How close is it to 300whp? I don't mean the PI dyno, because nobody has been able to replicate it. As far as OEM and reliability, that's a farce guys. These smaller torque infested turdbo's will do more damage to the bottom end, then a gt30r. Because tq is what kills motors/tranny's etc not HP. If you guys get 300whp out of a hybrid k04, what will your TQ be then? For the money some of you spent you could have had an apr stg3 kit and been reliable all day. Just some food for thought...and APR's set up is OEM-ish...I know I had one


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

clean setup. i have all the n249 secondary air stuff removed anyways so thats not an issue for me thank god.


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_Got it for ya.








How do you like your IC piping like that? Are you planning on getting another intake mani or keeping the OEM TT225?

Ya, ya... For now I have no real intentions of changing intake manis. The only choice would be for an SEM or APR. I suppose either would be ok with a transition spacer, but I dont know how useful either would be without an AEB head.
The IC piping could be better... but I cant weld







. The passenger headlight is a tight fit and the piping i rigged up the drivers side is also less than optimal. However, it works! I really think that the PI-Charge pipe would make for the best IC routing as so many ICs are made to connect to the pancake pipe. EvoMS and APR would both be good with a stock awp intake mani.


_Modified by Chemhalo at 4:19 PM 5-4-2009_


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_All these theories sound great, but who has the highest dyno so far? How close is it to 300whp? I don't mean the PI dyno, because nobody has been able to replicate it. As far as OEM and reliability, that's a farce guys. These smaller torque infested turdbo's will do more damage to the bottom end, then a gt30r. Because tq is what kills motors/tranny's etc not HP. If you guys get 300whp out of a hybrid k04, what will your TQ be then? For the money some of you spent you could have had an apr stg3 kit and been reliable all day. Just some food for thought...and APR's set up is OEM-ish...I know I had one

I agree with you on that point. however there are many people that dont want to be another bolt-on APR dub. i have nothing against APR they are a great company in my opinion. I just wanted something that would suite my needs and OEM. a k04-02x fit the bill perfectly. so i spent alittle more for a little less potential and upgradeability. But this is my hobby so i get more pleasure out of doing things myself and alittle different. And Stealth was always my style. the less people see and the less flash it has the more there face drops when u pull on them or put down a time they never expected.
torque im expecting to be in the neighborhood of 320-360 lb/ft. I'm not going to run the n75 so spiking will not be an issue. solid 20 psi across the board. maybe 14psi to get off the line, but otherwise flip the switch and 20 psi


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_
I agree with you on that point. however there are many people that dont want to be another bolt-on APR dub. i have nothing against APR they are a great company in my opinion. I just wanted something that would suite my needs and OEM. a k04-02x fit the bill perfectly. so i spent alittle more for a little less potential and upgradeability. But this is my hobby so i get more pleasure out of doing things myself and alittle different. And Stealth was always my style. the less people see and the less flash it has the more there face drops when u pull on them or put down a time they never expected.
torque im expecting to be in the neighborhood of 320-360 lb/ft. I'm not going to run the n75 so spiking will not be an issue. solid 20 psi across the board. maybe 14psi to get off the line, but otherwise flip the switch and 20 psi


I am glad you didn't take my post the wrong way. That's cool that you want to be different and do things your own way. I am friends with Trevor and I hope he gets 300whp out of his k04, I am rather pessimistic and he's rather optimistic, so from his experience the results are somewhere in between







It's just all this time you spend tinkering around, you could have enjoyed other ventures in your life by spending more up front







I hope you keep that tq in check


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

im a realist man. Not one of these online kids thats looking to pick a fight over what turbo you decide to run. I agree I could have gone with a 2871r and made another 50- 100 hp more but ehhh ... im not looking for that much power. well pro-imports made 289 whp and 370 lb/ft of torque shooting the intercooler with nitrous. 
if you add in a clipped wheel ported housing and upgraded inducer ... lets sayd 25-40 hp to be modest. add that to the highest record which is 264whp and your around 290-300 whp. 
add water meth and thats good for atleast another 10hp
aeb with agu mani atleast another 10. 
thats why im figuring 300-320 is where I will be at when its all said and done. 
I will be trying to get everything done and broken in by waterfest. 
If any of you guys are going to be there this year we'll meet up so u guys can check out the setup and possibly dyno it there...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

page ownage


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (spartiati)*

I should be at waterfest this year with my setup. Hopefully all cleaned up this year. Peloquin is going in as we speak.
No water/meth, but should be a fun little setup in the MK3








I need to get it to the strip and test out my 1/4 mile times. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (jettasmooth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettasmooth* »_I should be at waterfest this year with my setup. Hopefully all cleaned up this year. Peloquin is going in as we speak.
No water/meth, but should be a fun little setup in the MK3








I need to get it to the strip and test out my 1/4 mile times. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sweet. I'd like to see how it runs... 
on a side note godbless Pocket PC's ... this thing is my only entertainment here at work.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_im a realist man. Not one of these online kids thats looking to pick a fight over what turbo you decide to run. I agree I could have gone with a 2871r and made another 50- 100 hp more but ehhh ... im not looking for that much power. well pro-imports made 289 whp and 370 lb/ft of torque shooting the intercooler with nitrous. 
if you add in a clipped wheel ported housing and upgraded inducer ... lets sayd 25-40 hp to be modest. add that to the highest record which is 264whp and your around 290-300 whp. 
add water meth and thats good for atleast another 10hp
aeb with agu mani atleast another 10. 
thats why im figuring 300-320 is where I will be at when its all said and done. 
I will be trying to get everything done and broken in by waterfest. 
If any of you guys are going to be there this year we'll meet up so u guys can check out the setup and possibly dyno it there...

PI made those figures on race gas - 100 or 104 IIRC. And then the IC spray as well. They claimed 244whp/280wtq on 93oct. They took down all of their graphs I think, but I recall seeing them whenever I was at their shop. I know that the one guy who worked for PI put down 258whp, I don't recall his wtq though. I believe his setup had a touch of fire extinguisher on the FMIC before it hit the dyno though. So, at any rate, 250-260whp should be doable for almost anyone with Revo or Uni as far as I'm concerned.
It's a 28 lb/min comp wheel, 280whp should be do able. If you look at almost any turbo you can almost directly take the comp wheel flow and multiply it by 10 to get a good figure for whp on race gas and an optimized setup. You CAN make more than the comp wheel is rated at, but not without WMI and some other specialty sort of things. So... 300whp with the larger comp wheel seems reasonable as far as I'm concerned. I wouldn't be surprised if WMI or race gas was needed. With both WMI + race I wouldn't be surprised to see >300whp. However, I still want to stake a claim on the stock comp wheel, so I'm going to try to hit the upgraded comp wheel numbers without the upgraded wheel. Which is why we're going to need to have 2 categories. Hybrid k04-02x and Stock k04-02x


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

I love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_im a realist man. Not one of these online kids thats looking to pick a fight over what turbo you decide to run. I agree I could have gone with a 2871r and made another 50- 100 hp more but ehhh ... im not looking for that much power. well pro-imports made 289 whp and 370 lb/ft of torque shooting the intercooler with nitrous. 
if you add in a clipped wheel ported housing and upgraded inducer ... lets sayd 25-40 hp to be modest. add that to the highest record which is 264whp and your around 290-300 whp. 

At what psi did they hit 289?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Budsdubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Budsdubbin* »_
At what psi did they hit 289?

i think it was a spike to 25 and hold around 20. not sure though.
i woulda done stock comp wheel but its a waste for me to put it in and then take it off to send out to get done.
HYBRID for the win. lol ...


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

hybrid http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_hybrid http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

HAHA ... you know it ... ETA ... 2 Weeks till motor gets dropped into my dub ... 
http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/p...0.jpg
http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/p...8.jpg
http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/p...4.jpg
That was my car last show N' Go in the fall ... then k04-01 putting down a 14.1 @104 ... looking to blast that with the new setup ...


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

104's pretty decent. As for the extra 700 on the turbo thats insane. I mean its a decent upgrade but not for 7--.
I hope someones gonna lay down 12's on the ko4-020 seeing as though 11's were done with a ko4-001 lol.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

im shooting for low 13's on street tires ... with a set of slicks and a hard launch i can def see 12's ...


----------



## Bluebomber (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Budsdubbin)*

dont forget he also was on the bottle.

_Quote, originally posted by *Budsdubbin* »_
I hope someones gonna lay down 12's on the ko4-020 seeing as though 11's were done with a ko4-001 lol.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

a high twelve has always been my goal. if jtec hit a 13.3 on his, then with the upgradeds everyone has been discussing that is def doable.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (Bluebomber)*

He also hit mid 12's without it. at 107 I believe I can't remember.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Budsdubbin)*

regardless. i'll befast enough for my liking. lol .. if i wanna go faster ill save up and do a nice big turbo b5 or b6 (always loved the b5) or a nice Estoril Blue E36 M3. Always loved that car also.
On a side note. you guys just tweaking the k04-20 software or what? im relatively unisettings savi but just wondering if thats what u guys were doing. I have a set of genesis 415's that I plan to run. should be enough fueling @ 4 bar i think..


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

yeah i dont knwo what to do because i have GIAC, and my TB is closing, and the car is pulling timing like crazy as soon as I enter boost. im at about 160 mi on my motor now and havent even gone WOT, i dont want to screw something up again like last time


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_yeah i dont knwo what to do because i have GIAC, and my TB is closing, and the car is pulling timing like crazy as soon as I enter boost. im at about 160 mi on my motor now and havent even gone WOT, i dont want to screw something up again like last time 

Yeah man I can imagine I'll be tempted like hell to do a nice blast down the road but patience ...


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_yeah i dont knwo what to do because i have GIAC, and my TB is closing, and the car is pulling timing like crazy as soon as I enter boost. im at about 160 mi on my motor now and havent even gone WOT, i dont want to screw something up again like last time 

Time to diode your MAP... seriously http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

anyone have any spare 4.7v's around that they can mail me? i have a bag but i dont know if they're legit.


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_anyone have any spare 4.7v's around that they can mail me? i have a bag but i dont know if they're legit.

^ Devin, that was the 1000th post in the thread


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

in the ko4 thread? go me!!


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

Just wondering, what type of intakes are you guys using? I have a 3" filter right on the MAF, but I heard that's not good because the air doesn't have time to "straight out" before getting to the MAF... I was considering a CAI, but which ones are 3"?


----------



## stickman (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chemhalo* »_I failed to finish my install this weekend, so hopefully I can get it done next weekend.
I snapped a pic of the metal TT225 coolant line which I installed. I know a few others have just cut the stock one so it would fit. Here is how my new lines run.


Bending them out of the way didn't work? This is what I did on my GLI with no issues.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (AFX20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AFX20* »_Just wondering, what type of intakes are you guys using? I have a 3" filter right on the MAF, but I heard that's not good because the air doesn't have time to "straight out" before getting to the MAF... I was considering a CAI, but which ones are 3"?

I know the Carbonio is a full 3" CAI. Outside of that, I'm not sure. Maybe a VR6 one?


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

I'll have to find a used Carbonio then, it's pretty expensive new, and I'm not sure where to order that from in Canada.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (AFX20)*

im def in on that high flow mani ... u know u guys want them too ...


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

I better tell jake to get on this then. haha I have been telling him for weeks there would be a demand, lets hope this works out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bluebomber (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AFX20)*

I used one of these http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem
with a K&N filter with a 5" opening.


_Quote, originally posted by *AFX20* »_Just wondering, what type of intakes are you guys using? I have a 3" filter right on the MAF, but I heard that's not good because the air doesn't have time to "straight out" before getting to the MAF... I was considering a CAI, but which ones are 3"?


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (stickman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stickman* »_Bending them out of the way didn't work? This is what I did on my GLI with no issues.


Might have, I never really tried. Like I said, I got the TT hard line for cheap so I just put it in.


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (Bluebomber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bluebomber* »_I used one of these http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem
with a K&N filter with a 5" opening.



I use something like that...
http://www.bpinitiatives.com/assemblies.php
I found mine off vortex for like 50 shipped!!!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

BTW, found a good tech info quote on the 022/023 from *Sport Compact Car* (which went out of print a few months ago







)
"for a stock turbo, it has a lot of trick features, including a compressor stage supported by a full-floating, journal-bearing, water-cooled center section. Power balance is supported by a 79 trim 50mm turbine stage with an Inconel shaft-wheel mated to a 16.5mm A/R Niresist iron turbine housing. Maximum turbine speed is over 165,000rpm with a peak exhaust gas temperature in excess of 990 degrees Celsius."


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

hey just got my k04-020 turbo installed with revo software, have a couple of vac & boost leaks but the car pulls nicely spiking at 21 and holding 17, taking it to my buddies shop today to get rid of all these leaks and to see how this baby runs


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (MikeKondilis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeKondilis* »_hey just got my k04-020 turbo installed with revo software, have a couple of vac & boost leaks but the car pulls nicely spiking at 21 and holding 17, taking it to my buddies shop today to get rid of all these leaks and to see how this baby runs

Popo ... ke edo me vrikes kurie Kondilis ... Glad to hear you got the k04-20 installed ... good luck getting those little leaks ... they can be a bitch to find sometimes ...


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

Yay, another problem occured last night.
I was coming home from a friend (approx 15 km) and everything was fine. Half way there, I realized the turbo was spooling to peak, but then would drop a lot more than usual. I don't have a boost gauge, so no value, but trust me, it was more than usual, and it wasn't limp mode. I then realized the water temp was at 100F, so I drove more slowly, but it never dropped under 100F.
If I scan with Vag-Com, could I find a code for that? And what could it be? It's been running fine for at least 8 months now.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

could be a number of things ... get it scanned so we know what pissed off the computer ... lol ... as far as the temp being all over? do u have the greentop coolant sensor? if not that could be it. ... otherwise possible thermostat???


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

page ownage .... well it might also be head gasket if you were boosting to the moon! but you would been smoking out the back ... best bet scan it and let us know ...


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Not sure about the greentop coolant sensor. Is there an easy way to check it? Where is it?
Edit: Sorry I searched, I'll check later today. Thanks.
And no smoke at the back, and I wasn't boosting more than ~21psi



_Modified by AFX20 at 8:24 AM 5-7-2009_


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (AFX20)*

I would get a boost gauge too ... Running anything but stock ecu settings for boost and you could be having some problems ... scan it and post the codes and we'll help u diagnose ...


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Will do, thanks, just have to wait until tonight.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_anyone have any spare 4.7v's around that they can mail me? i have a bag but i dont know if they're legit.

Why would you diode the MAP, its obvious you have other issues when others have used GIAC software boosting ~25psi and your pulling timing immediately in boost not even full throttle.


----------



## RoloGTI (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

Hi to all!!!!!!
I have read the whole topic, here is a lot of information!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's in my mind to go for a K04-023, and I have a few questions for you guys, hope you could help me, because I think here is the best source of information
*What my car has right now (engine)*
Unitronic Stage 2+ (for the K04-001)
BW KKK K04-001 turbo
Forge FMIC
Custom made FMIC water spray
DV relocation
Synapse Synchronic DV
Beru Coils
Forge TIP
K&N Panel Filter
3"Intake
VR6 or TT MAF Housing
386cc bosch blue inyectors
ECS VR6 Clutch kit
Downpipe
Power Gasket
NGK BKR7E 
Custom ground kit
2.5" CUSTOM INOX PIPING (all what isn't the forge hoses I've change for that)
AVCR
SAI eliminated
N249 & 112 eliminated
*Some questions for you guys, hope you could help me...*
1) I had read here that some of you are running with the Stage 2+ file, so I think I don't need a new reflash, but is that true?
2) Should I change the inyectors?, Should I go for a 415 @ 4 bar, the actual one (TT 225 ones) could do the job @4 bar or at 4.5 bar?
3) Does all of you have the coolant leak at the return of the line?
4) At what PSI are you running?, I bought the AVCR to low the pressure of the turbo, with the N75 i get about 28 PSI without any problem







(what I don't like very much, with the AVCR I low it to about 20 PSI but it don't run quite well








5) My buy list until now is: K04-0023, oil lines & water lines, manifold, 42 draft design DP with test pipe, gaskets, nuts, bolts, the upper 90° hose for the turbo outlet, TIP (Samco, Forge, or autobhan 89), G12, a new oil filter....do I have something missing?
6) My dealer is offering me the APR oil & coolant lines, do they work? or is better to use the OEM ones?
7) I have always do the work by myself (exept for the clutch), what are the headaches of the installation?
8) I'm going to install an EGT (due to the posiblility to instal it in the turbo), I have read here that 875°C is the safe limit, is that right?
Hope you could help me with this questions, as I live outside I wish to make just one big shop and do it all at once....
Again thank's!!


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (RoloGTI)*

1) I had read here that some of you are running with the Stage 2+ file, so I think I don't need a new reflash, but is that true? 
Most of us are running a k04-02x specific file ... I am atleast ... You can probably make stage 2+ work ... It will be far from easy and it will be time consuming and you will need vagcom and unisettings ... (damn that was a run-on)
2) Should I change the inyectors?, Should I go for a 415 @ 4 bar, the actual one (TT 225 ones) could do the job @4 bar or at 4.5 bar?
If you upgrade to the k04-02x then those injectors at 4 bar are fine if it is a stock turbo. 
3) Does all of you have the coolant leak at the return of the line?
I have yet to install mine but I have done plenty of installs and I never had one problem myself ... 
4) At what PSI are you running?, I bought the AVCR to low the pressure of the turbo, with the N75 i get about 28 PSI without any problem







(what I don't like very much, with the AVCR I low it to about 20 PSI but it don't run quite well








Yeah the AVCR is pretty good ... takes some time to set it up but once its set its awesome! ... I wouldnt run more than 21psi if you want the turbo to last ... 

5) My buy list until now is: K04-0023, oil lines & water lines, manifold, 42 draft design DP with test pipe, gaskets, nuts, bolts, the upper 90° hose for the turbo outlet, TIP (Samco, Forge, or autobhan 89), G12, a new oil filter....do I have something missing?
make sure you are running the green top engine coolant sensor ... otherwise thats pretty much it ... 

6) My dealer is offering me the APR oil & coolant lines, do they work? or is better to use the OEM ones?
Can't say if they will work or not ... Pro-Imports has the lines if you want (non-OEM)

7) I have always do the work by myself (exept for the clutch), what are the headaches of the installation?
Someone else should chime in on this ... or look up some of the others that have done this. ...
8) I'm going to install an EGT (due to the posiblility to instal it in the turbo), I have read here that 875°C is the safe limit, is that right?
I read this turbo is rated for up to 970 C but I would def keep it at 900 and below ...


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (RoloGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoloGTI* »_6) My dealer is offering me the APR oil & coolant lines, do they work? or is better to use the OEM ones?

APR charges an arm and a leg for lines dont they? From my install, I think the only OEM line worth anything is the coolant to block line. The stock k03 oil feed line was a nightmare to get out and the K04 feed line was a nightmare to get in. The K04 oil return line does not fit if you have a hybrid oil pan, the connection is clocked differently. And the other coolant line which runs to the rubber hose I am not 100% pleased with either.
Honestly, if you can put your own SS braided lines together, DO THAT! They will be more flexible and easier to run. They would also give you more freedom moving the turbo around to get it installed.


----------



## RoloGTI (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*

*Spariati, Chemhalo...THANK'S!!*
For the APR lines, yes!!!..they are a "bit" high in price...maybe the installation times and easy to handle worth them...but the question is...do they fit for a 023?
I've fit the green temp sensor was changed about 20k miles ago
I have talked to [email protected] and he told me that my setup & reflash can hold the K04-023...(I think my file is uni stage 2++)
BTW, yes!!, setting the AVCR is a nightmare!!, as I have it conected to the inyector signal, sometimes the RPM signal is erratic, but if I conect it to the RPM signal it is far away from reality..
The other thing that I've read here, is that the oil catch can is a must, the oil that goes into the engine makes the RON of the fuel go down, so I'll figuer it how to make a cheap one...
*QUESTION*
1) I was thinking in rods, not because I think I'll get the 280 something whp record (hope to get that, but over 260 i'm really happy), because I use to get the car into the track, this is much more to get my mind relax about that issue....for wich ones should I go??, Here everybody uses Pautter, but I have seen JE, VF, Slpatt, etc...I wish to get the engine oversized in that issue, but I don't need a 100000whp rod...what do you think?
2) Does the exhaust mani form a A4 1.8T fit my needs or is a must a TT 225 one?
Thank's to all for the info, this makes me much relax and tell me that i'm doing things right.
Rolo
P.S. IS A HELL TO LIVE HERE, EVERYTHING IS TWICE THAN IN USA FOR THE SHIPPING!!!...I ENVY ALL OF YOU HAHAHA



_Modified by RoloGTI at 1:50 PM 5-7-2009_


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (RoloGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoloGTI* »_*Spariati, Chemhalo...THANK'S!!*
For the APR lines, yes!!!..they are a "bit" high in price...maybe the installation times and easy to handle worth them...but the question is...do they fit for a 023?
I've fit the green temp sensor was changed about 20k miles ago
I have talked to [email protected] and he told me that my setup & reflash can hold the K04-023...(I think my file is uni stage 2++)
BTW, yes!!, setting the AVCR is a nightmare!!, as I have it conected to the inyector signal, sometimes the RPM signal is erratic, but if I conect it to the RPM signal it is far away from reality..
The other thing that I've read here, is that the oil catch can is a must, the oil that goes into the engine makes the RON of the fuel go down, so I'll figuer it how to make a cheap one...
*QUESTION*
1) I was thinking in rods, not because I think I'll get the 280 something whp record (hope to get that, but over 260 i'm really happy), because I use to get the car into the track, this is much more to get my mind relax about that issue....for wich ones should I go??, Here everybody uses Pautter, but I have seen JE, VF, Slpatt, etc...I wish to get the engine oversized in that issue, but I don't need a 100000whp rod...what do you think?
2) Does the exhaust mani form a A4 1.8T fit my needs or is a must a TT 225 one?
Thank's to all for the info, this makes me much relax and tell me that i'm doing things right.
Rolo
P.S. IS A HELL TO LIVE HERE, EVERYTHING IS TWICE THAN IN USA FOR THE SHIPPING!!!...I ENVY ALL OF YOU HAHAHA
_Modified by RoloGTI at 1:50 PM 5-7-2009_

IE rods are the cheapest but are still good for up to 500 whp ... they are about $350 or $380 with bearings I think ... not sure exactly ... your setup would pretty much be bulletproof at that point ... no need to worry much about anything .... just fueling ... 
exhaust mani has to be from audi tt 225 specifically ... no other manifold will work and unfortunately no aftermarket solutions ... 
as far as catch can goes you can find any cheap one and just run the lines off the oil filter and valve cover or you can just run a filter and vent them to the air ... which is illegal ...


----------



## RoloGTI (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Thank's!!!
With those rods I think I'll be fine...I don't think that I could get 500 hp with the GTI
About fueling....the problem can be solved with unisettings or it's a unisettings + fpr?...should I add to my list a 4 fpr or and adjustable one?
Thank's again


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

just get a 4 bar ... u can get them for cheap ... 50 brand new i believe ... less used ... unisettings would be a temp fix and it wouldnt be optimal settings for the setup ... a reflash would be best ...


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_
Why would you diode the MAP, its obvious you have other issues when others have used GIAC software boosting ~25psi and your pulling timing immediately in boost not even full throttle.

enlighten me... The car is pulling no codes, just pulling timing. Ill be doing more ogs tomorrwo on fuel and MAF readings. As soon as the car sees a higher boost value it is shutting the TB, yes others with GIAC have seen 24 or 25, but they are spiking to that, the new comp wheel is making that number much more accessible and thefore in the middlle of 3rd, 4th, 5th gear it gets interesting. I dont know if I would say its "obvious" i have other issues. If the ko4 file is anything like x+ as soon as it sees a higehr than requested value (esp in higher rpms, it freaks out) Matt feel free to chime in here


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Ok update, no codes other than o2 sensor codes.
I have the blacktop coolant sensor. I've checked the temp with vagcom while being stopped and the temperature on the gauge stayed at 90F the whole time, but vagcom indicated 96F when I decided to shut it off, so maybe 5-7 minutes after starting the car.
Any ideas?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_
enlighten me... The car is pulling no codes, just pulling timing. Ill be doing more ogs tomorrwo on fuel and MAF readings. As soon as the car sees a higher boost value it is shutting the TB, yes others with GIAC have seen 24 or 25, but they are spiking to that, the new comp wheel is making that number much more accessible and thefore in the middlle of 3rd, 4th, 5th gear it gets interesting. I dont know if I would say its "obvious" i have other issues. If the ko4 file is anything like x+ as soon as it sees a higehr than requested value (esp in higher rpms, it freaks out) Matt feel free to chime in here 

DB if youre running the larger wheel, there will be more air per psi aka ... 28 lb/min at 20 psi would roughly be equivalent to 16 psi at 32 lb/min wheel ... 
You should get your hands on unisettings ... increase the value that says (fuel increasing on load" and also your primary and your secondary fueling ... bump those up a bit and see if the car is happier .... I can almost guarantee it'll work ... keep an eye on your exhuast gas temperatures. Try and keep them below 900. Im sure youre going a little above that, which is why timing is being pulled.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (AFX20)*

You definitely want to update it, also when was the last time your thermostat was changed/coolant flushed.... try limiting boost to a lower setting to see if that helps.


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

If my thermostat was bad, wouldn't the cabin temperature never get hot?
I thought about the fan not starting on time, is there a way to detect if there's a problem with that?


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_
DB if youre running the larger wheel, there will be more air per psi aka ... 28 lb/min at 20 psi would roughly be equivalent to 16 psi at 32 lb/min wheel ... 
You should get your hands on unisettings ... increase the value that says (fuel increasing on load" and also your primary and your secondary fueling ... bump those up a bit and see if the car is happier .... I can almost guarantee it'll work ... keep an eye on your exhuast gas temperatures. Try and keep them below 900. Im sure youre going a little above that, which is why timing is being pulled.

thanks sparti. I will def do that tomorrow, I already have uni settings so I will make those adjustments. I need to get an EGT gauge, but I dont want to drill into the housing







maybe if I get as close as I can and then just assume the values are understated...


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_
enlighten me... The car is pulling no codes, just pulling timing. Ill be doing more ogs tomorrwo on fuel and MAF readings. As soon as the car sees a higher boost value it is shutting the TB, yes others with GIAC have seen 24 or 25, but they are spiking to that, the new comp wheel is making that number much more accessible and thefore in the middlle of 3rd, 4th, 5th gear it gets interesting. I dont know if I would say its "obvious" i have other issues. If the ko4 file is anything like x+ as soon as it sees a higehr than requested value (esp in higher rpms, it freaks out) Matt feel free to chime in here 

My bad, I can't keep everyone straight anymore, I thought I read last your car was damaged. Anyway, check out Unisettings or lemmi. I'm sure you've seen a few of the people pulling big power down on GIAC k03 files w/ tweaking. If you do decide to clamp the MAP and have some extra cash pick up a split-second voltage clamp for $50 and you can fine to the voltage the MAP will see.


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

Current Setup:
K04-020
Stock TT Mani
TT Lines
VR6 MAF
APR R1 DV
415cc Green Tops
4Bar FPR
Samco TIP
2.5'' Autotech Catless Turboback
REVO K04-020 @18
Finally got all the leaks finished, the car pulls really strong. I would never think of my car running as strong as it is right now. I really would like to go to the dragstrip and nail some low 13's all day.
Spartiati pou xathikes esi re megale? Apo eliminator pas sto k04-020, gamai re dike mou, it's a real nice piece to have trust me.
Mods coming soon:
3'' Catless
MBC
Turbo Timer


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (MikeKondilis)*

no need for an EGT gauge just yet. monitor catalytic temps in vag. EGT's are going to be alittle higher than that reading. you can use that as your baseline.
thermostat yeah. would stay open. thats a brain fart on my end. not sure then ... 
mixali ... i know. i overspun the other turbo(aka tou gamisa ti mana) ... because of my abuse i killed it. so i want oem goodness. alla to diko mou thane poli oem + ... ill have my setup in within the next 2 weeks so im counting down!


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

Just wondering, why is everyone running a 4bar fpr? Isn't the TT225 stock fpr a 3bar? I have a custom chip so I don't think it would be good to do the jump since it's been tuned for the 3bar, but is there a way to know if the injectors are not good enough, maybe in vagcom? I'll check that after I've find my problem with the coolant temp.
Edit: About my temp problem, I just realized I said 100F, but it's 100C, so it's boiling. You probably understood that though.


_Modified by AFX20 at 10:53 AM 5-8-2009_


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (AFX20)*

to check injectors u need to log the block 2 i believe and see the duty cycle. i use the 4 bar because being alittle rich is better than being too lean. atleast you know if you boost more than expected your chance of going kaboom isn't as bad!


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (AFX20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AFX20* »_Just wondering, why is everyone running a 4bar fpr? Isn't the TT225 stock fpr a 3bar?

I am going to take out my 4 bar and stick back in my 3. My fuel trims are beyond -10% so I do not think there is a point to it. Now, for someone who has a lot more upgrades, head, compressor wheel, intake mani, then maybe running that (or some 415cc's) would have more of a purpose.
I am running the APR Motorsport fuel pump though. These kits are around the same power as the base stage 3 which includes that pump so I figured, why not get it.


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_
thermostat yeah. would stay open. thats a brain fart on my end. not sure then ... 

Ok, so thermostat is definitely fine since the upper coolant hose that goes in the rad is hot. I found the problem though, the rad fan is not working. I purchased the fan switch and the greentop coolant sensor just in case.
Then I'll be able to do a proper log of the car to see if everything is fine.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*

is that the fuel trim at idle or WOT in the upper rpm range? that is where u need to check. it may be alittle rich at idle and perfect up top


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (spartiati)*

That is the part throttle fuel trim in block 032. I could probably use Unisettings or Lemmiwinks to take out some fuel to force it inline, but I think the 3 bar is the best course since my hardware does not otherwise differ from the what the software specifies. If I get too lean up top (after its had time to re-adapt) I will use the fuel tweak to add some fuel back in (IF the injector duty cycle isnt maxed out). If the injectors are maxing out, I will put the 4 bar back in and then take out a tad bit of fuel.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*

that sounds good. just keep a lookout up top ...


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chemhalo* »_
I am going to take out my 4 bar and stick back in my 3. My fuel trims are beyond -10% so I do not think there is a point to it. Now, for someone who has a lot more upgrades, head, compressor wheel, intake mani, then maybe running that (or some 415cc's) would have more of a purpose.
I am running the APR Motorsport fuel pump though. These kits are around the same power as the base stage 3 which includes that pump so I figured, why not get it.

Same thing here, I had originally had a 4 bar in but my fuel trims where +20 if I recall. Put the stock 3bar in and the fell to about 3-4 %.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

anyone know if the vr6 3 bar fpr is the same as the 1.8t 3 bar fpr?


----------



## yohimbe (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: (spartiati)*

hy to all, 
anybody thought about using a bigger turbine housing ? or bigger AR ? I just found this at a german tuner which is partner of HPA.
It was designed for K04-2x and to use on a vr6 bi-turbo.
but also used often from the Audi S3 guys.
the owner told me on the phone the main problem with the K04-2x was the enormous back pressue of the turbine and not the compressor. the man said with less back pressure there is a better filling of eacj cylinder. I think this makes sense.
I thought wouldn´t this be a good option to use this housing with the bigger compressor wheel ?
OK, I know, 900 Euros are a lot of money for just a housing.
I asked several S3 guys which are using this housing and all are satisfied, they told the car runs now good till redline . more torquey in the upper rpm range.


















_Modified by yohimbe at 1:13 AM 5-10-2009_


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (yohimbe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yohimbe* »_hy to all, 
anybody thought about using a bigger turbine housing ? or bigger AR ? I just found this at a german tuner which is partner of HPA.
It was designed for K04-2x and to use on a vr6 bi-turbo.
but also used often from the Audi S3 guys.
the owner told me on the phone the main problem with the K04-2x was the enormous back pressue of the turbine and not the compressor. the man said with less back pressure there is a better filling of eacj cylinder. I think this makes sense.
I thought wouldn´t this be a good option to use this housing with the bigger compressor wheel ?
OK, I know, 900 Euros are a lot of money for just a housing.
I asked several S3 guys which are using this housing and all are satisfied, they told the car runs now good till redline . more torquey in the upper rpm range.

















_Modified by yohimbe at 1:13 AM 5-10-2009_

I've considered it once or twice....

It'd be great for the comp wheel upgrades. On the stock comp wheel it moves the choking point back to the comp wheel, upgraded comp wheel... it'd prob move the choking point back to the turbine wheel, but it should level out the RPM range nicely. I guess maybe we'll see.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
I've considered it once or twice....

It'd be great for the comp wheel upgrades. On the stock comp wheel it moves the choking point back to the comp wheel, upgraded comp wheel... it'd prob move the choking point back to the turbine wheel, but it should level out the RPM range nicely. I guess maybe we'll see.

hmmm ... where can I order me one of those? lol ... just curious actually ... i think 900 euros is abit overkill ... considering the turbo is about the same brand new from the dealer ...


----------



## yohimbe (Jun 13, 2005)

maybe HPA would be cheaper, HGP in Germany is known for horrible prices.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

You obviously haven't dealt with HPA before then.... haha.
They're just as expensive... maybe even more so.
At any rate, I don't even know if they still produce the housings or not. They may though? I don't know that they were the best selling thing... being that 900E is like $1400 or something and that's an entire turbo - a nice one.


_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 1:16 PM 5-10-2009_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (yohimbe)*

I think 900 Euro ($1200!) is n-v-t-s nuts. If you're going to spend that on a housing you're missed the point of this thread


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I think 900 Euro ($1200!) is n-v-t-s nuts. If you're going to spend that on a housing you're missed the point of this thread









Wow, I didn't even realize the Euro had lost that much ground to the dollar haha. Last time I dealt in Euros it was... something like $1.70/1E. Needless to say, I wish I was dealing with the current rate haha.
All the same, I wouldn't generally advise spending $1200 for the housing. I think the housing is a great idea, but that's really misplaced money as far as I'm concerned. Is it worth something, definitely. I just couldn't justify that much on it.
However, I will say this much. I think the housing would be a huge difference in the efficiency of the turbo. The turbo is actually very close to a 1:1 comp to turbine. The comp has a bit more on it the the turbine, but still it's close. Which makes for a great turbo setup. The only downside is that the turbine housing is tiny. Great for spool, bad for top end. If anyone hits up Garrett's website check out the turbine housing options relative to the efficiency. There's quite a difference as the A/Rs increase. It is similiar in principle to the turbine wheel clipping, but it's certainly less permanent and definitely more effective. On that note, I'm still going to encourage anyone who is thinking of clipping their wheel to simply port their turbine housing and then remove just a bit of material from where the exducer of the turbine wheel goes - and polish it up like a champ. That's almost the same as a clip, but I think it's a better way to go. It's opening the clearance around the wheel. I believe stock is ~.1mm. You can go as large as .5mm IIRC.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

if any of you are interested ... trying to come up with some more funds!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4384317


_Modified by spartiati at 9:21 PM 5-10-2009_


----------



## Bluebomber (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Your link tells me Im not authorizes to edit my own post


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Bluebomber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bluebomber* »_Your link tells me Im not authorizes to edit my own post









my bad ... fixed the link ...


----------



## yohimbe (Jun 13, 2005)

where did you get that information about 1:1 ratio ? I am very interessted in such informations, can you post them or the link with the informations ?
dollar -- euro was only a couple of days higher than 1.60 to 1 . I loved those days 600 Euros for a GT28RS


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (yohimbe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yohimbe* »_where did you get that information about 1:1 ratio ? I am very interessted in such informations, can you post them or the link with the informations ?


The 1:1 came from the size of the inducer/exducer on each of the wheels. The inducer on the comp wheel is ~42mm. The exducer on the turbine wheel is ~42mm. The other portions are about the same as well. The A/R on the comp housing is quite a bit larger than the stock A/R on the turbine wheel though. Though a comp housing A/R has very little to do with performance from what I've read - maybe something to do with surging more so.


----------



## yohimbe (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

I always thought 1:1.5 is a very good setup, and normal would be 1:2
I think I have to look in the books, maybe I should meassure the exhaust back pressure.I think that could be interessting.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

guys any idea wat would cause throttle to not open all the way? could a bad pre-cat 02 sensor cause that?


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Im looking for the K04 oil return line. Mine is garbage. Anyone have one in good shape?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_guys any idea wat would cause throttle to not open all the way? could a bad pre-cat 02 sensor cause that?

could be that if the car is dumping fuel due to a bad wideband 02
make sure the tb was aligned (via Vag-Com) in case you disconnected your battery lately


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

TB is aligned ... did that ... tried unplugging the battery for an hour then TB align and car still does it ... 
Weird scenario ... I was driving the car hard (well what the car now considers hard) and it constantly cuts itself at 4100 rpms ... all of a sudden after about 10 minutes of hard hard foot to the floor driving its as if something possessed the car and its running normal ... no problems ... boosting and running to 6K rpms no problem ... i pull over ... shut the car off ... restart it and its back to $hit mode ... sound like fuel cut? im going to change the 02 regardless but still ... in vagcom im still getting readings from the wideband ... not sure otherwise ... its killing me driving like this ... maybe relay?


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*

sonds kinda like what I ahd going on. change that 02 then report back


----------



## RoloGTI (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

Sorry the ignorance, but wich one of the two 02 should I change if I have a problem with the mixture?
The one that's closer to the torbo or the one that is next to the cat?
Thank's!
BTW: Any one has the code for that sensor?, the one that I have wrong...is a 2003 180hp GTI


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (RoloGTI)*

the one closer to the Turbo ... in front of the CAT ... usually software companies write out the rear 02 ... i know Revo does atleast ...


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Do you have logs you can post of what goes on during the cut out? MAF readings, A/F, requested/actual boost, Intake temps... etc?
From the great GT-ER, I've learned two things about GIAC software which could apply to GIAC K04-020 software (though unconfirmed at this point). First, X+ would shut the TB if it saw that the turbo was boosting too high (meant to protect the tiny K03). GT-ER fixed this problem by dioding the MAP. Second, the "hardware protection" mode on GIAC BT was incredibly touchy. This *shouldnt* be an issue because we are just about perfect with respect to the hardware requirements. GT-ER was having problems running the GIAC file (meant for a 2871R .86) on a turbo that spooled up earlier. Basically, the hardware protection mode kicked in and started dumping fuel in and (i believe) also pulling timing. I think you can see this by requested A/F or requested fuel that is just ridiculously rich.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*

ok so changed the 02 sensor but prety much new it wasnt going to do anything ... im pretty sure my throttle position sensor is shot! i vagcom'd block 62 to check to see if everything moving in a nice linear fashion and it seems that the peddle doesnt want to tell the computer to open the throttle body any more than 37.9% .... no matter if my foots to the floor or part throttle ... i only have 7%-37.9% and thats all ... can someone double check block 062 and tell me the max reading in the 4th channel .. im 99% sure it'll be more than my value ...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

so turbo is coming in on wed and motor and everything going in friday!


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*

youre getting the turbo back from gpop right?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

yup. gonna go over everything to make sure its tightened down and all... I'll post pics when it gets in...


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (spartiati)*

can't wait to hear how the turbo works out. I'll be doing this over the winter if they do good work.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (jettasmooth)*

well its going to be a fresh motor. going to be running wastegate pressure till its broken in. then . lol. tuning and testing on my local "closed course"


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

anybody with the 020's running any n75 valve? or a boost controller, was going to go buy a boost controller since I am only spiking 20 and holding about 17, talked to J Tec about it he told me I should go with a race or j valve either one that would work with the car better


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

^ i see you got your kit!! congrats
I run an F, but im on GIAC and thats what it calls for. I would find a buddy who has one of those you mentioned and swap real quick before making a purchase.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_^ i see you got your kit!! congrats
I run an F, but im on GIAC and thats what it calls for. I would find a buddy who has one of those you mentioned and swap real quick before making a purchase.

Well I can't truly comment on this but on my GIAC k03 software the J valve added smoother part throttle and added about 1 psi towards redline. I left the j-valve in because everything is working well. When I got flashed from the k03-to k04-20 software I could not physically tell any difference in drivability between the software versions, everything was behaving the same.


----------



## Bluebomber (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

Im on giac and run the j valve. Only thing I noticed was I picked up about 2psi. Part throttle didnt change either


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Bluebomber)*

ok who's ready for some k04 whore shots????









Waiting to hear on that High Flow Exhaust Mani and ETA on it if possible ... going to just throw it on the new motor with the stock manifold just to break everything in and swap the manifold down the road when I get it ...


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (spartiati)*

^^ Nice looking setup. 5 degreee clip? Wanna take it apart and see what's really going on in there?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (ANT THE KNEE)*

I would but im working all day today and tomorrow and straight from work I'm heading to the shop for the motor swap and everything ... hopefully should have everything in the car by saturday to turn the key ...


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_I would but im working all day today and tomorrow and straight from work I'm heading to the shop for the motor swap and everything ... hopefully should have everything in the car by saturday to turn the key ... 

Take some clearer pics and measure if possible. I know your crazy bussy but there are very few who are doing this with the 02x. I've been packing for a FL trip or i'd try to gtg and check it first hand.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (ANT THE KNEE)*

ill be running around but call me if u want to check it out later on tonight


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

oh man, congrats. cant wait to see your results. i think you exceeded the cameras focusing limit there in pic #2 haha


----------



## Bluebomber (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

Anyone else having problems with the pro-imports coolant feed line deteriorating at the banjo bolt? Mine literally just fell apart in my hands. Also how is everyone running theres? Mine goes between the wastegate bracket and the heater hose(touching both). No other way to run it.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Bluebomber)*

well rubbing would cause it to fray and fall apart eventually ... I'd get it situated better ... Machine shop never got to hone the block those morons ... they've been just sitting around scratchin there ass ... hopefully its done by tonight to get it done and installed by tomorrow ...


----------



## Bluebomber (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

It wasn't frayed. Just the rubber on the inside was deteriorated








Theres no other way to run it. Guess I'll take a banjo bolt down and see what kinda hard line I can have done for the first 5-7 inches to clear the heater hose and wastegate. Anyone else having problems with the junkers pro-imports sells? Damn hose didnt even last 12k.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Bluebomber)*

Why didn't you just use the OEM TT line? As far as I'm concerned an 02x swap should always use as many factory pieces as possible


----------



## Bluebomber (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Might just do that. Does anyone have one laying around or know where I can pick one up for a decent price? Thanks


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Bluebomber)*

Check the TT classifieds, there are always random parts and wrecked TT partouts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bluebomber (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Has anyone used the oem coolant feed line? I cant find a pic anywhere. If anyone has a pic of the oem one could you please post it. Thanks


----------



## Bluebomber (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Bluebomber)*

Does anyone happen to know the size of the banjo fitting/bolt for the coolant feed? Thanks again


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Bluebomber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bluebomber* »_Does anyone happen to know the size of the banjo fitting/bolt for the coolant feed? Thanks again

so this weekend was a no go ... got up there and the machine shop decided to close up early for the holiday weekend. I just assembled the head with the intake and the setup on there for the time being ... shop will reopen on tuesday and thats when I'll have it back ... next weekend this thing is def going into the car ... 
figured out the electrical problem I was having with the throttle body too ... master vw tech that my friend knows knew of this exact problem. He said that earlier 99-01 dubs had a square style connector on the engine harness, while the later ones had a two sided slide in (with tension on the prong) connector. That was the revision and the fix for it ... not many complained about this for them to recall but very few ever knew this ... will take care of that problem also while performing open hood surgery ... haha lol ...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

hey guys any of you running an in-line pump? I was figuring of getting one since numbers will be at or around 300whp just to be safe ... programing should be fine right?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

so motor and turbo is in the car. got alittle over 100 miles and i tell u this thing drives amazing. no beating on it. yet. got home from the garage at 4 am and sitting in my 9am chemistry summer course. damn its going to be a rough day! i will post pictures as soon as i get home later tonight


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

You definitely shouldn't need a fuel pump for the 02x, but some guys runs a 4bar FPR, it depends on tuning


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

some pics from the weekend ... Setup is not complete ... that was just to get the car running to get me home ... I will clean up the bay and try and work something out with these IC pipes and whatnot...


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

I have a question over here, the car pulls very strong no lie but I think it's acting weird I hit full boost at 4ish RPM isn't that weird? I thought there suppose to hit around 3KRPM I hit about 13psi at 3K RPM and at 4ish it finally hits 20psi but then tappers down to 16psi at redline
415cc
Revo Pro Imports Tune
K04-020
TT Mani
TT Lines
2.5'' catless tb
forge tip
apr r1 running atmo
3'' MAF
4 Bar FPR
lower ic
kinetics fmic
was thinking of running a N75 "h" Valve which is from ECS, might go ahead and buy it Monday morning


_Modified by MikeKondilis at 1:50 PM 6-4-2009_


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (MikeKondilis)*

i believe that would be the n75 revo i believe has the n75bleeding off boost until u are higher in the rpm range. its either that or you have an exhaust leak somewhere between manifold and turbo or somewhere in that area. my guess is the n75. u can try a manual boost controller. should make a difference.


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (MikeKondilis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeKondilis* »_I have a question over here, the car pulls very strong no lie but I think it's acting weird I hit full boost at 4ish RPM isn't that weird? I thought there suppose to hit around 3KRPM I hit about 13psi at 3K RPM and at 4ish it finally hits 20psi but then tappers down to 16psi at redline


that is how revo operates... at least for me... and I think trevor.... Play with the SPS setting at all?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (bmxp)*

try bumping sps3 boost settings higher. that may help also


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_i believe that would be the n75 revo i believe has the n75bleeding off boost until u are higher in the rpm range. its either that or you have an exhaust leak somewhere between manifold and turbo or somewhere in that area. my guess is the n75. u can try a manual boost controller. should make a difference.

yea but I think that the manual boost controller won't help me with holding boost but only spiking for a little, no i dont have a sps


_Modified by MikeKondilis at 2:20 PM 6-4-2009_


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (MikeKondilis)*

if you were local i'd help you out with the sps3 ... the mbc would help you hold boost longer only if the turbo can take it ... as for spiking a mbc will hit what you set it to and stay there ... if you set it to 20 psi it will spike to 20 and hold 20 psi until the turbo can't push any more out of it ... its honestly a 2 minute process of swapping in a mbc ... give it a try ... best part about it ... if you dont like it just swap back the n75 and your good ...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

If you have Revo and you run a MBC you're hurting yourself in performance. I can even prove it with dyno charts. Revo is designed to build boost from 3-4k rpms. By doing so it removes any spikes and thereby prevents a lot of heat soaking. If you run a MBC you'll start pulling timing. I've been there and done that like 4 different times/ways. Run it as it is and you'll make the most power possible out of the file.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_If you have Revo and you run a MBC you're hurting yourself in performance. I can even prove it with dyno charts. Revo is designed to build boost from 3-4k rpms. By doing so it removes any spikes and thereby prevents a lot of heat soaking. If you run a MBC you'll start pulling timing. I've been there and done that like 4 different times/ways. Run it as it is and you'll make the most power possible out of the file. 

interesting ... think you can email me or post up some of the files or dyno runs ... I'd be curious to see the difference ...


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

trevor where have you been man?


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_trevor where have you been man?

Sucking ze ****? I mean putting up with school...







But seriously, haven't seen ya around in a while!


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Ha ha... I'm around. What can I say besides that?







I'm just lurking waiting to offer my .02 on something I guess. I can't do that for these hybrid setups. Maybe later I'll go to them - you guys can all be the pilots though







.
I don't know if I still have a hosted pic of it or not, but my first Revo K04-02x dyno put down 239whp 277 wtq. Then I changed 4 things before making 264whp 291wtq. 1) I changed my wastegate actuator out for a Forge unit. It did change my boost a bit, but not exactly - I'll get back to that. 2) I added an ABD intake manifold. 3) I changed over to 415cc injectors. 4) I stopped trying to run an MBC.
Now, I realize there are a lot of factors here, but you can make your own assumptions as to which did what. 
First off, with the Forge WGA - it does hold boost a little better up top, I will admit that much, but my max power isn't at redline and never has been. I'm boosting 100% the same where my max power was made - around 5200-5500 rpms IIRC. Both dynos were seeing the same boost there on MBC and N75. Now, up top my current graph dies off less (hardly below 250whp), and that can certainly be attributed to the WGA and the extra timing from dumping the MBC. 
ABD intake manifold was a noticeable gain. I'd guess that alone was probably 5-7whp. So, we'll say I'm still looking to correct 17-19whp.
Now, the 415cc injectors. I don't know that they did much of anything at WOT. I can't find my graph + AFR from the 239whp one, but it's somewhere in here - probably the first page or something. The 415cc injectors made a huge difference for partial throttle driving with Revo. I could go through how I figured out to switch to them, but it's somewhere in here or the first k04-02x thread. I figured out how Revo was getting MAF readings and determined how low/high they were with the different sensors and then determined how much more fueling would be needed to get partial throttle worked out. Of course, @ WOT it goes to wideband... so it basically works itself out for that.
264whp graph + AFR








239whp graph + AFR








Now, lastly... and most importantly. Whenever I dynoed 239whp I was running MBC. I had an SPS3 and kept logging and logging. I thought for sure I had figured out how to run the file how I liked it (lots of boost by 3k rpms) and I was doing just that. The issue was I was running SPS3 settings of high boost: 7 and timing: 2. Now, that didn't make any sense relative to my setup, but it worked and I didn't really pull timing. Whenever I decided something wasn't right and went back to the N75 my SPS3 settings were high boost: 7, timing: 5-6. The car lost the tug from 3-4k rpms, but gained a ton above there. Unquestionably from timing.



_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 11:29 PM 6-4-2009_


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

anyone interested in an ABD intake manifold and heat spacer from 034 motorsports? I have one off my old setup ... looking to get rid of it ...


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_anyone interested in an ABD intake manifold and heat spacer from 034 motorsports? I have one off my old setup ... looking to get rid of it ... 
 
how much for the mani?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Repost of a pic of the dyno chart








FWIW, the 239whp dyno place actually reads HIGHER than the place the above is from. It's a lower reading dynojet from what I've heard. Some people see 5-8whp less.
Also, I'm not sure why it's so choppy. I wish I could tune my own car.


_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 1:44 PM 6-5-2009_


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

thats very interesting ... just gotta get some miles on the motor before i start playing with boost ...


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey guys someone is coming by the house so I can borrow this sps+ controller they brought for me to use, just wondering what setting I should place it to so I can hold better boost and spike up to the 22-24, its boost, timing, fuel? I have no idea


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

stock revo settings is boost 7 timing 3 ... dont touch fuel. that is not adjustable and will just **** **** up... trust me. bump up boost to 8 and check block 020 for knock sensor timing pull. higher boost = higher heat = more timing pull. another word of advice play with one setting at a time. aka only mess with boost. once ur happy with where the boost is then start playing with timing if u have room. higher boost doesnt necessarily mean more power. so make sure u do lots of loggin to make sure what ur messin with is helping and not going to mess anything up. just be careful also cause those torque spikes can send a rod through the block...


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

Went by a buddies shop so we run the car with a vag com found out that I needed to replace the battery and had a boost valve failure I think it was P1200 or n249?? something like that, its prob because my apr r1 is running atmo because when I plug it in to recirculate it makes a really loud honking noise when I am about to boost does it right at 0


----------



## Bluebomber (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (MikeKondilis)*

Bad dv. My APR did the same thing


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

checked it with a pressure leak tester it shows that it holds boost


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (Bluebomber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bluebomber* »_Bad dv. My APR did the same thing









Same HEREEEEEEE. I just got it replaced


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

was it making a honking noise?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (MikeKondilis)*

typical of diaphram dv valves going bad ...


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

Ok, so something is not right with my setup.
The turbo was rebuilt before installing it 7-8 months ago. The chip is custom made to run on 91oct, so maybe there's place for improvement.
Yesterday, I tried a pull from 4th @ 3500rpm vs my friend in his MK3 VR6 with a chip and exhaust and he was faster than me...
Is there something to log with vagcom that could show me what improvement could be made with the chip? 
I'm starting to worry that it's not the chip but that the turbo was rebuilt not according to spec...


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

downshift to third haha


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Wow... that's pretty horrible. I don't think I've ever seen a 12v VR make more than like 200whp with cams and everything (slight exaggeration, but not a big one). Something is definitely up. An R32 that's local to me with an APR chip, intake, and something else looks like he's not trying whenever I take off from him.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

run a log of block 115, also log overall timing and block 020 to see if your having timing pull ...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

003 will give you the actual timing your car is running, 020 will give you the amount of timing that is being retarded, 115 will give you actual vs. requested boost. You could also check 032/033 to see your fueling adaptations and actual vs. requested AFR (relative to your DP o2 sensor).


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

my car get dyno'd this friday!!!!! WOOT!


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_my car get dyno'd this friday!!!!! WOOT!


I'm definitely ready to see some numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. Good luck! You'll have the hybrid k04-02x record no matter what!


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

haha this is true, lets just hope its better than a normal GIAC 93 dyno. thats ALL i want.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

good luck man. i need afew more miles before i can dyno my beast. friendly competition is good!


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*

youll prob bet me bud. I have terrible luck, and im on 380s with an untouchec exhaust housing side, so well see. I just wanna be above 250 haha, thats all


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

with a hybrid I'm sure you'll get atleast 250 by like 4500 ... lol ... honestly not sure of everything else but a hybrid should put out atleast 270-290whp in my opinion . thats with everything running well ... i also have the large port head and intake manifold so im sure that should be good for afew more ponies.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

yeah depending on what i put down, i will/will not do WMI next. then look into intake mani's. but i need one that is small port, and drivers side TB. ANd i just got my tt225 powdercoated







ill see more gains/4 outta the WMI i think though.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

i have an ABD for sale but its not driver side. i dont think they made any smallport upgraded manifolds ...


----------



## cvinton07 (Oct 28, 2008)

does anyone know how difficult it is to rebuild(just new seals) the k04-022's? 
I just installed mine this past weekend, and there oil running out from the compressor housing (does that sound like the blown turbo seal??)
Also where would be a good place to buy a kit with not much more than the seals?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_i have an ABD for sale but its not driver side. i dont think they made any smallport upgraded manifolds ...


There are small port SEM intake manifolds. Or there's the option of getting a transition spacer to convert a large port down to a small port.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

who sells the ko4-20 kits where can i find one cheap.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

no one sells them as kits. u have to find em used pretty much. pro-imports has many of the parts minus the big stuff like manifold and turbo. everything else u can get from them.


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

My vagcom cable decided not to work anymore... (it's detected as a usb <-> serial adapter and it won't work in vagcom)
I found an old log I did when we tested the car for the first time with the chip. If someone could do the same with their setup to compare the softwares.
Since then, I installed a BF SMIC (if that changes anything)








Also, does anyone know where to buy a 805+ vagcom cable for cheap?
Edit: Ambient temp was ~70F.


_Modified by AFX20 at 11:48 AM 6-11-2009_


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Biggest thing I see is that your timing is miserable in those logs. I'm sure the SMIC helped a bit, but they never cool like a FMIC can - plus you're 91 oct, right? It's hard to believe for as bad as your timing is you're actually still correcting some in the upper RPM range.


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

What could be causing this? Yes I'm on 91 oct since that's the best I can get.
Also, temperatures are not really hot even in the summer here, so the FMIC might not be necessary. But those logs were made with the stock SMIC.
Edit: Could it be caused by the wrong gap on the sparkplugs?
Edit2: The g/s is low too I think, what is causing that?

_Modified by AFX20 at 1:38 PM 6-11-2009_


_Modified by AFX20 at 1:40 PM 6-11-2009_


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (AFX20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AFX20* »_What could be causing this? Yes I'm on 91 oct since that's the best I can get.
Also, temperatures are not really hot even in the summer here, so the FMIC might not be necessary. But those logs were made with the stock SMIC.
Edit: Could it be caused by the wrong gap on the sparkplugs?
Edit2: The g/s is low too I think, what is causing that?

_Modified by AFX20 at 1:38 PM 6-11-2009_
_Modified by AFX20 at 1:40 PM 6-11-2009_


Honestly, from what I see there the only thing off is timing. You have 6* at 5700 rpms. However, this is coming from poor intake air temps (may be better now) and 91oct fuel. You're definitely losing tons of power with the lack of timing.
In terms of MAF readings, with the Revo k04-02x file and a 1.8T MAF sensor I think you have them about right. I don't think I ever got mine over like 198 g/s (maybe not even quite that high?). Granted that's a fair difference, but I'm also running better fuel, different intake manifold, etc... 
I don't see how spark plug gap will play into this at all unless you're blowing the spark out under boost. Gap @ .028. Even .032 (stock) would probably be fine in all honesty.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Here's a comparison for timing.
Unitronic (first file I ran)









Revo (not on 415cc injectors)










_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 1:54 PM 6-11-2009_


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

For the MAF, I have the 225 sensor and housing. I read that a chipped 225 shoud be between 190 and 205 g/s. 
As for the timing, I have no idea why it's so low. Other than the IAT, what would affect timing?


_Modified by AFX20 at 2:12 PM 6-11-2009_


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (AFX20)*

knock sensor, bad spark plugs, may need a step colder if your not already running that, lower than usual octane, hot intake air temps ... theres afew things that could cause that ...


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Which sparkplugs are recommended?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (AFX20)*

bkr7e


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

With a 0.028 gap? Currently I have the BKR7EIX and I changed them about two years ago...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (AFX20)*

yup ... that should be good. those plugs ur using should be fine ... shouldnt be too much. try a new set. ur motor will be happy


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

anyone need a K04-022?


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

ok so im in DC and the car is chicago (my friend took it to get dyno'd) once i get the files i will post them. results are good... but not what i was hoping. I need to work out some kinks.
257whp and 280 wtq on 93 oct, with a bunch of timing pull. The shop recommended I run an EBC, the graph shows a huge spike in HP at about 3500-4500 hp and then timing gets pulled becuase of all the boost. Idk if this is because of GIAC or what, but he wants to turn down the boost and advance the timing. if that makes sense. ill have more info later.
anyone selling WMI?


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

makes sense but wmi would help you alot more with making power those are some decent numbers though. what were you spiking? also how does your a/f look? using that upgraded compressor wheel you probably have a great lack of fuel.


_Modified by Budsdubbin at 7:32 PM 6-12-2009_


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Budsdubbin)*

not bad but it def has plenty of power left in there ... why not go custom tune? or turn the boost down to a solid 19psi see if that helps ... if its spiking it may be heatsoaking the intercooler causing lack of timing from mid - upper rpm range ... you running 415's? or a 4bar? I'm actually running that ... genesis 415's @ 4bar ... alittle rich but much safer ... will start tuning once motor is fully broken in ...


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

tht what he wnats me to do, turn down the boost and adjust timing at a lower level. some im looking for a EBC that will work with my car, any ideas?
and I will look into a 4 bar or 415's, but he smoothed out my file as much as he could so now i can drive my car from chicago to DC without worrying when i step on it. its a on a conservative settings for the time being. since you have the same wheel at this point hopefully your setup can shed some llight onto mine once you get dyno'd. 
he did manually adjust the wastegate to try and decrease the spike but he wants better control of the boost inorder to further advance the timing. Your prob right, not only is GIAC not expecting that much boost at a certain rpm but its blowing so much that it may be heatsoaked by my smaller fmic and making the car pul timing. I will get the af info and such once i get the files emailed to me. keep in mind im no by my car right now. its in IL, im in DC










_Modified by DBVeeDB at 7:59 PM 6-13-2009_


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

next time run logs of IAT's, A/F and fuel trims. I guarantee that you are maxing out those 380's.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Budsdubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Budsdubbin* »_next time run logs of IAT's, A/F and fuel trims. I guarantee that you are maxing out those 380's.

Not likely. 380s can supply enough fueling to do closer to almost 300whp. That's not to say that the file is running out of fueling (i.e. injector on time may need tweaked w/Unisettings). 
Any idea what your AFR looked like on the dyno? Also, the IATs would be good to know as well as the timing advance you were getting. Let me know if you have any of that info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gbalias (May 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *cvinton07* »_does anyone know how difficult it is to rebuild(just new seals) the k04-022's? 
I just installed mine this past weekend, and there oil running out from the compressor housing (does that sound like the blown turbo seal??)
Also where would be a good place to buy a kit with not much more than the seals?




gpopshop

rebuild kits are about $110. theyre cool people and supply all the instructions with the rebuild kits. give em an email, theyll get back to ya.
you need to have the actual KKK part number for them to get you the right kit.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

hey guys just curious. what is the stock wastegate pressure on the k04-02x ... just wanna adjust that before i go nuts with boost controllers and whatnot


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

page oqnage! haha... afew more hundred miles and im ready for a few dyno pulls!


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (spartiati)*

stupid question for you guys. Im switching to an AEB setup in my MK3 1.8T. Ive been running a K04-020 for a while using a custom distributor setup and 2.0L turbo software and 42lb injectors. Now that I will be running AEB ECU, what is the recommended software to run the K04-020 the most efficiently? What injectors would be optimal, and what other changes should I make to get the most hp out of my setup. Im thinking about getting 360cc injectors and a 4 bar, but im really unsure about software for this setup. Thanks for any help.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (jettasmooth)*

honestly your best bet would be a custom tune ....


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote »_honestly your best bet would be to use an AWP/AWW (or whatever wideband) harness or keep your 2.0/dizzy ecu set up if it can handle more injector...


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

If I am sticking the AEB setup, any suggestions besides custom tune? And if custom, GIAC or something else?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (jettasmooth)*

i am running an AEB head on an AWP bottom end running genesis 415's @ 4 bar. thats plenty of fuel for it ... As for software I am running revo k04-020 software ... I'm going to go completely custom from this local guy. he's well known and he does some good tunes ... I've driven afew of his cars he's done and they are def smoother and pull harder ... I'll see what he can do with my setup ...


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (spartiati)*

But the wiring/harness is what is most important for tooooning!


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_i am running an AEB head on an AWP bottom end running genesis 415's @ 4 bar. thats plenty of fuel for it ... As for software I am running revo k04-020 software ... I'm going to go completely custom from this local guy. he's well known and he does some good tunes ... I've driven afew of his cars he's done and they are def smoother and pull harder ... I'll see what he can do with my setup ...

Who custom tunes 1.8ts around NY other than EPL?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (themachasy)*

guy by the name of tonino petrolo. he doesnt have a set shop location. but he def knows his stuff.


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
I don't know if I still have a hosted pic of it or not, but my first Revo K04-02x dyno put down 239whp 277 wtq. Then I changed 4 things before making 264whp 291wtq. 1) I changed my wastegate actuator out for a Forge unit. It did change my boost a bit, but not exactly - I'll get back to that. 2) I added an ABD intake manifold. 3) I changed over to 415cc injectors.



04DubGLI when you swapped over to the 415 injectors did you keep the 4 bar or did you swap out back to a 3 bar?
And what spring did you use for your forge unit?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (MkIVwarrior)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIVwarrior* »_

04DubGLI when you swapped over to the 415 injectors did you keep the 4 bar or did you swap out back to a 3 bar?
And what spring did you use for your forge unit?

I kept the 4 bar FPR. The reason being that the Revo K04-02x file runs lean in partial throttle and mid boost - which is why I switched to the 415s in the first place; it evened out my partial throttle a TON and made partial boost driving entirely possible for Revo. In fact, if you look through my posts in the old K04-02x thread you'll find that Revo MAF readings are incorrect relative to the calibration they used - which is why some cars run well on the 1.8T MAF sensor and others run better on the VR6 MAF sensor when they are NOT interchangable at all. But, through tons of logs I figured out what the car needed for fueling to fix the low MAF readings on the 1.8T sensor and that fixed partial throttle and fuel adaptation.
My Uni file calls for 415s @ 3bar, so I've reduced my fuel pressure to more like 50psi for that file. The Uni 380cc file I started with (k04-02x file for them) was only @ 3bar as well and was infact lean and wouldn't deal with the boost I was looking to run for some reason?
For the Forge WGA I run the 9-11psi spring. It's very close to stock pressure with a couple of turns on the WG anyhow. Ideally you want to run a WG actuator spring that is a minimum of 1/2 of the boost you plan to run. That's sort of the ideal standard generally. With a few twists on the WGA rod I can get my car to run more like 12-13psi off of wastegate.


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

thanks for the info buddy.
Im experiencing some of the partial throttle "woes" with my revo software. You are completely correct about the MAF's as well, its a car by car basis which runs better. 1.8t in my case. Knowing this im going to try and run 415's and see how that improves my part trottle. 
And the forge waste gate seems very enticing. I never reallly gave that much thought till i was updating myself with this thread and ran across your post.
How was the uni file vs revo. I am contemplating the switch at waterfest.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

for anyone who cares I spoke to the guy who dyno my car tonight. and he said hes never seen a ko4 (or ko3 for that matter) of any sort flow this much air in the higher rpms. He said he saw 18-19 psi around 6000rpm. SO he said that the new wheel is def more efficient. My problem is that GIAC is not made for that wheel and in order to get the most power out of this setup I should look into an EBC to smooth out my spike. The boost spike is causing my car to freak out and pull timing, which kills the power after the boost finaly evels down. If ic an smoothly deliver it and keep it there (via a nice ebc) i can advance timing more and make better #;s. Throw WMI in the mix and it gets even better. so, im saving some money for the next few steps, EBC, WMI, and eventually prob UNI software. that froge WG is a nice idea though as well.
im very excited to see spart's numbers, he has a very nice setup going. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

Thanks for the complement...
im gonna be making a nice trip down to north carolina in about a week or so. a nice roadtrip round trip like that i'll have enough miles and really open up the boost and get her tuned right...
I'm at about 750 miles on the new motor. wastegate pressure is at 6psi currently which seems alittle too low ... can someone just check or chime in what stock is? im keeping it off of the wastegate and shifting it below 4 thousand. i tell you 6 psi feels about as strong as my k03 felt at 17 psi. Even though many knock kkk series turbos i have to say im already impressed. And imagine i could run almost 4 times more pressure out of the turbo. so if 6psi feels about 200 whp ... another 15 psi @ 8-10 hp/ psi = roughly 310 or so. ... after that roadtrip im sitting down and hopefully will have this ready for waterfest.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

im just reay curious about the AEB setup and if you think its worth it.. because that is intriguing to me and I wish I would have spent themoeny on one after i paid 500 to get ym awp one rebuilt







where in NC are you going? you should dyno it there and Ill meet you. My brother lives in Charolette


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

not sure ... my friend is trading his b4 passat wagon vrt for a corrado ... kids located in south carolina or georgia ... so we're meeting half way ... its gonna be only a day trip ... honestly I do have to say the car feels strong as hell even at only 6psi ... after that trip ill throw it on the dyno the way it is and after it gets tuned to see what it puts down


----------



## j20thgti (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (bmxp)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice job putting all this together. great info


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (j20thgti)*

can someone please unplug their n75 or mbc and run straight wastegate? I want to know what stock is set at. mine is at 7 right now but i thinnk stock is 9 .... can someone please confirm.


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (spartiati)*

Ill give it a whirl tonight for you, if i can


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (MkIVwarrior)*

thanks man ... i just wanna be sure it's in the correct setting before I start opening it up ...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (spartiati)*

ok guys so all the talk and after a miserable day I finally decided (out of anger and frustration) to just open it up on the way home ... boosted to 7 psi and held it there ... pulled like a bat out of hell ... 
at 4200 rpm though interesting thing happened ... The turbo started cranking out more boost ... from 7 psi it started to creep up to about 12 psi ... 
at around 5800 rpms I just let off ... It's not until 4k and above that the boost goes above what the wastegate is set to ... 
Now I have no boost controller set up ... Only the wastegate directly hooked up to the charge pipe. 
Any ideas on what would cause this? I'm thinking the stock wastegate isn't up to the task of controlling the hybrids extra amount of air ... Maybe the Forge adjustable with harder spring may be my next to buy item? 
Anyways other than that little thing the car is perfect ... air/fuel is perfect .. driveability is perfect ... the whole 9 yards ... best part about it .. in 3rd gear when I made the pull to almost 6k ... it was undoubtedly faster than my k04-01 setup was ....
thats going to be my teaser for the time being ... feedback will be much appreciated on the stock wastegate tension and the creep issue I have in the upper rpm range ...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (spartiati)*

Definitely sounds like the stock spring isn't holding...you could always get a Forge WG to replace it...


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (l88m22vette)*

Sorry buddy i didnt get to testing the wastegate tonite. Yea im guessing wastegate as well.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Just as a point of mentioning... The wastegate wouldn't cause boost creep unless the wastegate was incapable of opening far enough to allow air to go around the turbine wheel instead of through it. So, what I'm trying to say is that the Forge unit isn't going to help you at all. You'd need to port your wastegate opening to help minimize your boost creep. Either that or loosen the nut on the WGA to reduce boost.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

just came back from picking up my girl ... i loosened the wastegate a bit ... its only boosting alittle over 5 psi ... but no boost creep ... i just hope i can hold boost up top when open it up with the wastegate being set so low ... if stock is 6 psi (it is on gti's but not sure on the 225 tt's) then I should be fine ... 
I know about porting the opening of the wastegate valve btu thats not even an option at this point ... its in the and its staying in there ... haha ... 
just turned 800 miles on the motor too ... once I double that I think i'm "broken in"


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

i was thinking actually ... if im tightening the wastegate now ... I'm limiting how much the flapper valve opens ... if im running a tighter spring and the valve has a more range of travel to open (meaning the setting on the arm is further out) it shouldn't creep and still hold up top no?


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

yourre def broken in. dont be worried i dyno my car the other day at 550 mi on the motor, i had full comp at 430 mi, and that was the first time I checked it. dont be such a vagine







haha


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_Just as a point of mentioning... The wastegate wouldn't cause boost creep unless the wastegate was incapable of opening far enough to allow air to go around the turbine wheel instead of through it. So, what I'm trying to say is that the Forge unit isn't going to help you at all. 

Yea, I'm stupid for saying that, a simple nut adjustment should do it


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

haha ... its my money man .... im sure im good but rather be safe than sorry ... 
hey l88 ... any updates on the manifold? i haven't checked the other site ... figured I'd ask the man himself ...


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_haha ... its my money man .... im sure im good but rather be safe than sorry ... 
hey l88 ... any updates on the manifold? i haven't checked the other site ... figured I'd ask the man himself ... 

just giving you a hard time, waiting is fine, im just anxious for your results. and I think Jake just got flanges in but I havent talked to him. I would like him to get moving on this manifold as well so I can test it on my car and check for dyno gains.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

sneaky squirrel link


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Nice! I don't think I'll be getting on that boat soon though... Once you hop on bike... Cars are never fast anymore haha. And Trevor, just to make your ass jealous... 06 GSXr 600.... in black... wasn't blue but still I got one and you don't!


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (bmxp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxp* »_Nice! I don't think I'll be getting on that boat soon though... Once you hop on bike... Cars are never fast anymore haha. And Trevor, just to make your ass jealous... 06 GSXr 600.... in black... wasn't blue but still I got one and you don't!









bikes are always faster ... they are more dangerous though ... I went through a windshield when i was 17 because some dick couldnt drive for **** and hit me head on ... well thats what I'm told but I dont remember that day ... well afew days after either ... haha ... oh well i'm still here ... cars for me on the street ... i have my 250cc for when im off road ... plenty fast for me ...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

l88 drop in and let me know when the mani is done ... ill forget about it ... damn summer school ...


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*

drop me a line as well about that mani. hey fellas if anyone has genesis 415's im interested.
My page!


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (MkIVwarrior)*

genesis 415 are awesome injectors!! I had siemens 380's before and these are a million times better ...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

also if anyone is interested i may be getting rid of my revo stage k04-20 software ...


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

WTF!! just installed my ecs race valve boost is still normal! I thought I was going to at least spike 23


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (MikeKondilis)*

adjust the sps settings ... I know u dont have an sps3 but go to any revo dealer and they can adjust it ...


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

A re spartiati always to the rescue haha, just called my revo dealer it's actuallt funny because it's a vw dealer but they also do revo tuning, should I tell the guy over there any setting that I should run?


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeKondilis* »_ it's a vw dealer but they also do revo tuning


Whaaaat?!!!
anyone here have some dyno sheets?
ive always wondered whats the most people are making with these...


_Modified by 5inchMAF at 6:36 PM 6-22-2009_


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (5inchMAF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5inchMAF* »_
Whaaaat?!!!
anyone here have some dyno sheets?
ive always wondered whats the most people are making with these...

_Modified by 5inchMAF at 6:36 PM 6-22-2009_

usually 250 - 260 whp and around 280-300 wheel torque ... Mike ask them what your current boost is set to (most likely 6 or 7) and then adjust it up in increments of one ... so if its 6 go to 7 if thats not enough then go to 8 ... just keep an eye on measuring block 031 and keep the air fuel lambda in the low .8's or high .7's ... also log the knock sensor to make sure the extra boost isnt killing ur timing ... 
if you go to high u'd be boosting the crap out of the turbo for the same amount of power ... thats the part you have to try and adjust ....


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

so if i go up to boost: 8 where should I set my timing at? 7?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_
usually 250 - 260 whp and around 280-300 wheel torque ....

I'd say the average setup is going to make 240whp/275wtq. If you look at a lot of the other dynos on the first page you'll see that's more accurate to what this turbo makes. 250-260whp is certainly possible out of the stock compressor wheel and such, but it's not what most people are going to make on 93oct. The hybrid turbos will probably turn 270s/290s I'm guessing. I think that Spartiati has a shot at around 280whp with the AEB head. Of course, add WMI or race gas into the mix of any of those numbers and you're looking at another +10-15whp probably. I definitely think that 300whp is just around the corner for the k04-02x community, but it's certainly not close to an "average" setup by that point.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (04VDubGLI)*

yeah ... i guess im what u call an optimist ... lol ... If I can get 280+ on out of the hybrid i'll be happy. cause i'll know meth will bring it very close to 300 whp if not more. 
As an update just about to break 1000 miles on the motor ... I'm doing a compression check tomorrow to see how well it holds up. if it looks good dyno could be as soon as next weekend. hopefully tuned by waterfest and 99% chance running it...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (spartiati)*

Great news ... built 180 psi on 3 cylinders and cylinder # 2 was a touch shy of 180 ... motor seems good ... Just finished my DV cold side relocation (home-made version). Just hooked up the MAF sensor ... so far started and seemed as if there were no leaks ... still at work so i'll see how she runs now that everything is hooked up and running closed loop ...


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (spartiati)*

just out of curioisty what cylinder was shy?
and i just signed up for waterfest the other day for sat racing, hopefully I see you there!! maybe my lsd and 2 step will give me the upper hand on your ported turbo and AEB


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_just out of curioisty what cylinder was shy?
and i just signed up for waterfest the other day for sat racing, hopefully I see you there!! maybe my lsd and 2 step will give me the upper hand on your ported turbo and AEB









I believe he said cylinder 2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Also, spartiati, how many miles on your motor? (don't really know the history of it)
Also, Devin, good luck at waterfest, but don't have high hopes for crazy numbers there. Every year that i've been, its' been so hot and muggy that no one could pull off any decent numbers. Not to get you down, I ran my 13.3 when it was 93 degrees out with 70% humidity, just a bit of a warning, you still have a good shot tho


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_genesis 415 are awesome injectors!! I had siemens 380's before and these are a million times better ... 

How are they better? flow pattern/rate? please describe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (J-tec)*

cylinder 3 ... but it was like 178 psi ... just a hair shy of 180 .... 
just about 1000 miles on the motor 
i like the genesis better because i dont have the misfiring and startup troubles that i had with my siemen 380's ... so for me it was much better overall ...


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-tec* »_
flow pattern



spray pattern. and it is great for our 3 valve heads


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

WTF, replaced my apr r1 dv with the stock one so I can see if that honking noise still goes on, and it does. Not as bad as it was doing it with the apr dv but just at 0 boost when it's about to build up a honking noise goes on for just a second and goes away


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (5inchMAF)*

3 valve WHAT?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*

i think he was just talking about 3 intake valves ... out of the 5 total per cylinder...


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (5inchMAF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_cylinder 3 ... but it was like 178 psi ... just a hair shy of 180 .... 
just about 1000 miles on the motor 
i like the genesis better because i dont have the misfiring and startup troubles that i had with my siemen 380's ... so for me it was much better overall ... 

Interesting.. what software are you running? with my 380cc genesis's, my startup is awful with my giac software, i'm interested to see what people are running now. I've been out of the loop in this thread for a little while now









_Quote, originally posted by *5inchMAF* »_
spray pattern. and it is great for our 3 valve heads

ahhh thank you sir, my mistake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and yes im pretty sure he means intake valves lol


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_i think he was just talking about 3 intake valves ... out of the 5 total per cylinder...




Correct. 
my Mercedes CLK has 3 TOTAL valve per cylinder though. 2 intakes (and 2 spark plugs per cylinder) and 1 big exhaust.....odd, huh?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (J-tec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-tec* »_
Interesting.. what software are you running? with my 380cc genesis's, my startup is awful with my giac software, i'm interested to see what people are running now. I've been out of the loop in this thread for a little while now








ahhh thank you sir, my mistake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and yes im pretty sure he means intake valves lol









J-tech I'm running Revo for now but going to go completely custom tune from an independent tuner ... he said he can get me to run much more efficient and make more power ... He also said if im not satisfied he'd reflash me back to what I have now for no charge at all ... pretty sweet deal ... 
As for the mercedes damn ... weird config but if it works ... whatever ... lol ...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (J-tec)*

J-tech try lowering the startup channel 4 in unisettings by 7 percent and channel 5 by another 7 percent ... that should help ...


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (J-tec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-tec* »_Interesting.. what software are you running? with my 380cc genesis's, my startup is awful with my giac software, i'm interested to see what people are running now. I've been out of the loop in this thread for a little while now 

The previous page or the one before it goes into a little detail about the advantages of upping the injectors with revo software.
Im planning to do my injectors soon, unfortunately i blew a cam adjuster seal, intercooler pipe coupler burst out the side, and my master cylinder is absolutely shot.
Ever see a mk4 burn brake fluid







........ its cute


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

jtec lmk if the above posted settings help out the cold start. my car sounds like death when it starts with my good ol giac software


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

dont take my 7% settings as fact ... start by lowering it that much ... u may need more or less ... but it def helped me out ...


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*

if my car blows up ill just blame you


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

hey now ... keep an eye on ur air fuel before going nuts


----------



## cvinton07 (Oct 28, 2008)

quiz question for you all, did my install and car wouldn't start, figured out it was the injector that the kit came with. So I put the stock ones back in and the car runs just perfectly fine.
The car is already chipped with the GIAC X+ and I don't see the point in getting it tuned before I have bigger injectors.
So my two questions are:
1. Is the car okay to drive for a week or so without a tune and on stock injectors, also throw in a 4-5 hour highway trip (280-300 miles one way), I'm very unlikely making the trip but figured it wouldn't hurt to get some other opinions .
2. Would something slightly larger than 380cc injectors work with the GIAC K04-02x tune, or would a 4 bar fpr with stock injector be sufficient since they provide 380cc equivalet?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (cvinton07)*

stock injectors plus 4 bar comes out to 362cc i believe ... TT's run 364's at 4 bar ....
you def need the larger injectors ... if you're going to get tuned and plan on running the car (but who isn't)...
You can get away with driving it but I would avoid boost at all costs ... if you have a 4 bar i would run it regardless .... I would also run MAF-less (unplug your Mass Air Flow sensor) only because the kit uses a larger 3inch (2.75 inner diameter) housing which will throw the computer off ... running mafless it'll just look at the O2 sensor ... 
Just dont boost and you should be fine .


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Correct me if i'm wrong but I'm fairly certain that tt injectors ran at 4 bar are 386cc, ecs tuning even acknowledges this on their page.
Personally I would not ruN the cAr for that period of time on stock injectors. Maybe to the parts store but that's it. Your car would be running lean, idk before the trip do some logs and determine if it's safe.


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Goto my K04 website some where listed on the 1st page... there is a link about the injectors some where.... but for the most part, TT injectors run at 364 @ 3 bar


----------



## cvinton07 (Oct 28, 2008)

So the GIAC software calls for 380cc injects, but im wondering would a tuner be able to adjust for 415's or 440?
I was told by GIAC that the Genisis 380s dont run well with their software, but it seems that Siemens Deka 380's are becoming difficult to find. 
my kit i bought from a user on here came with Siemens Deka "380's" but there is no way for me to tell if they are correct, or what, but the car wouldn't run at all with the. Any one use the Siemens 380s? All the ones I could find one websites either had a fatter base, or have the long nozzel, the ones I have are skinny and have a purple piece near the injecting tip, are they low impedance, or other than them being bad what would cause them to not work?
What would be some good, and for a decent price, injectors for me to get for the GIAC file?
http://www.ecodetuning.com/sho...=1656
^^perhaps these?
I'd love to have injectors next week so I can actually get this thing tuned and drive it, any advice would be great!


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

If you have GIAC I wouldn't generally advise switching over to a different injector. Honestly, the only reason people with the Revo K04-02x file CAN/SHOULD switch is due to an inaccurate MAF reading calculation by Pro-Imports. The 415s are the correct size injector for that file to get the proper partial throttle fueling. Once @ WOT they make very little difference compared to the TT225 injectors @ 4bar.
Also, TT225 injectors were once flow-benched by someone and that's where the 364cc rating comes from. They're really considered "380s," but they don't flow that. 364cc @ 4bar is like 415-420cc. With Revo the injector duty cycle just wasn't high enough to fuel during partial/the file didn't have proper MAF readings.
Also, to the person who is trying to decide what to do while waiting for their file - I ran my k04-02x on the stock programming (and injectors) with a 3" MAF housing and a 4bar for like 8 months. I only ran like 11-12psi. The car seemed to handle compensating for that. Just needs to set a solid adaptation.
Edit: As a side thought, people are running 3" MAF housings w/380cc injectors on k03s programming. The increase in MAF housing diameter cancels out with the larger than stock injectors. This is where I got the idea to run 415cc injectors w/the Revo K04-02x file btw. Compensate low MAF readings with a larger injector and the injector duty cycle will right itself as a result. Should be able to do this just fine for a k04-02x. Just limit boost to 15-16psi at most.


_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 7:04 PM 6-25-2009_


----------



## cvinton07 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

thanks for the info.
SOO...any GIAC users with injector suggestions, or pictures of their siemens deka 380's??
mine look like:








but the part right above the bottom o-ring is purple, i cant find any siemens on any sites that are the same, any first hand experiece?


----------



## Bluebomber (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Bluebomber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bluebomber* »_Has anyone used the oem TT coolant feed line? If anyone has a pic could you please post it? I cant find a pic anywhere. Thanks


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Bluebomber)*

so now I up'd the boost a bit and it seems the MAF is already way over its reading limit ... at around 12 psi its reading about 260g/s ... can someone with a hybrid chime in on what their MAF is reading?


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (Bluebomber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bluebomber* »_Has anyone used the oem TT coolant feed line? If anyone has a pic could you please post it? I cant find a pic anywhere. Thanks

Which one do you mean, the one to the block? or the one to the front of the motor? I just dont know which one is considered the feed. I did use OEM lines for both. The one to the block is simple. However, the one that wraps to the passenger side does not work well with a PI Ex downturn. I do not have pics of the one to the block, but I have pics of the other.


----------



## Bluebomber (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*

Im interested in the one that runs from next to the timming cover around the back of the motor to the top of the turbo. Im trying to find something that will last longer than a year.


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (Bluebomber)*

This is the only pic I could find right now


----------



## cvinton07 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (Bluebomber)*

heres one from the a post earlier in this thread...








it is actually a good picture of all the lines, someone should put this on the first page, or a link to it from the first page with all the other helpful information (it is on page 14)


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (cvinton07)*

I ran a pro imports line for the coolant (from turbo to overflow) the line is a piece of sh*t it failed to fit the oem y so I was forced to use and adapter as I did not want to modify THE $40 Y. I like the idea of the pro imports i ran the firewall with it but its junk in quality


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_so now I up'd the boost a bit and it seems the MAF is already way over its reading limit ... at around 12 psi its reading about 260g/s ... can someone with a hybrid chime in on what their MAF is reading?


You're on Revo? What MAF sensor + housing do you have? What sort of an intake? Let me know and I'll offer my .02 on the matter.


----------



## Bluebomber (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (cvinton07)*

Thanks for the pics fellas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Gonna be using the line for the k03s. Just used two cheater bars and slowly tweeked it to follow the same path as the Pro-Imports junker. Came out real nice.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

yup ... revo k04-20 software ... vr6 maf housing and 1.8t sensor ... maybe because of the larger head?


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_so now I up'd the boost a bit and it seems the MAF is already way over its reading limit ... at around 12 psi its reading about 260g/s ... can someone with a hybrid chime in on what their MAF is reading?

I dumped all of my logs just recently, wish i had them still to see. I'll try and do some logs over the next few days. what's the temps up there, i'm in FL right now.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (ANT THE KNEE)*

high 70's ... runs were done evening so it was in the 60's ...


----------



## Kanajana (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (cvinton07)*

I'm curious, was it the local GIAC vendor that said the Genesis 380's don't run well or was that directly from GIAC? (Especially since they list those injectors as acceptable). I currently have X+ on a K03, but I'm going to be doing the GIAC/-02x combo and will be using the car as my dd and don't want to many headaches.
I started out thinking OEM, but given the $$$, I thought it might be a waste and was considering running Genesis 380 or 415's, but some ppl seem to have probs w/ starts/running. The Siemens spray pattern seems very diff than OEM. Perhaps it's just best to spend the money on TT225 injectors? All I'm certain about right now is that I need to stay the hell away from the Bosch white tops 380's.


----------



## Bluebomber (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Kanajana)*

I use the TT225 injectors with GIAC and car runs great. No complaints at all.


----------



## cvinton07 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (Kanajana)*

The local dealer called GIAC to find out about the pricing for the upgrade, and said they had told him to pass along the message that Genesis 380's just don't work well with their software, (which I agree they still list them as an acceptable equal to OEM on their recommended parts).
I'll hopefully be getting tuned this week, and i'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (cvinton07)*

Engine Speed	Intake Air Mass	Ignition	Lambda Factor actual	Lambda Factor requested Engine Load	Boost Pressure	Boost Pressure
1280	18.47	9.8	0.828	1 22.6	990	1000
1600	27.75	12	0.977	1 84.2	1310	1040
1920	26.14	20.3	0.992	1 82.7	1040	1160
2200	27.61	27	1.008	1 69.2	1000	1140
2360	13.61	32.3	0.782	1 47.4	990	1110
2320	5.61	35.3	0.75	1 18	990	1030
1880	4.86	-3	0.75	1.047 12	990	1010
1760	25.11	18	0.891	1 16.5	990	1000
2080	37.61	21.8	0.969	1 78.2	1350	1090
2600	63.22	22.5	0.922	0.914 108.3	1540	1290
3200	119.83	9.8	0.813	0.828 154.9	1670	1650
4000	155.78	7.5	0.813	0.821 191.7	1850	1840
4440	3.61	3	0.899	0.945 163.2	990	1960
3960	7.36	2.3	1.039	1.047 11.3	990	1070
3160	6.67	1.5	1.991	1.047 12.8	990	1030
3040	60.03	18.8	0.75	0.922 33.1	1670	990
3520	129.14	8.3	0.766	0.836 163.2	1720	1620
4200	167.03	6.8	0.797	0.821 191.7	1880	1890
4800	200.17	6.8	0.813	0.821 191.7	1860	1910
5400	235.42	7.5	0.836	0.828 191.7	1830	1930
5920	277.61	6.8	0.821	0.828 191.7	1830	1920
6160	84.94	-3.8	0.961	0.906 191.7	1830	2000




2600	34.08	30.8	0.984	1 64.7	1090	1190
3000	56.97	27.8	0.992	1 86.5	1340	1280
3640	119.61	12.8	0.813	0.922 155.6	1680	1670
4400	157.56	6.8	0.813	0.828 186.5	1910	1820
5000	204.75	6.8	0.805	0.821 191.7	1850	1970
5480	237.53	7.5	0.805	0.821 191.7	1840	1920
4240	102.17	27	0.75	0.86 10.5	1000	1210
3960	171.72	5.3	0.75	0.891 180.5	1860	1760
4280	167.03	6.8	0.836	0.821 191.7	1900	1950
4560	175.81	7.5	0.821	0.821 191.7	1880	1920
4360	6.17	3	0.75	0.852 10.5	1000	1220
3760	7.28	2.3	0.969	0.969 12	1000	1050



1800	21.42	6	0.875	1 62.4	1000	1080
1800	25.44	15.8	0.914	1 77.4	1320	1100
2960	63	27.8	1.016	1 85.7	1570	1240
4920	199.58	6	0.86	0.906 181.2	1900	1840
4480	80.92	27.8	0.797	0.836 14.3	1000	1600
3880	149.89	3	0.75	0.899 161.7	1810	1650
4480	193.36	3	0.805	0.828 191.7	1920	2030
5040	228.39	3.8	0.797	0.821 191.7	1860	1910
5520	258.31	8.3	0.821	0.821 191.7	1850	1970
6040	297.14	9	0.813	0.828 191.7	1860	1890
5920	7.64	12.8	0.844	0.828 9.8	1000	1460
5080	9.44	6	0.75	0.945 11.3	1000	1070
4000	8.61	3	0.75	1 12	1000	1040
2960	7.53	0.8	1.991	1.047 12.8	1000	1030



_Modified by spartiati at 4:36 PM 6-27-2009_


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

tried to copy paste the data from the log but couldnt get a good copy ... its a rough draft of data .... timing is way down ... only 6 degrees ... but intake air mass is over 280 at 6000rpms ... i think the software doesnt like the bigger head ... may need to be taken account for in the new tuning ...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Just take your logs and then copy and paste them into paint and post the jpg/jpeg.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

im a moron ... will do that in a bit ... trying to finish my lab report ...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Ok so its not a log of a long hard pull because there was some traffic and whatnot during rush hour ... but basically i clipped parts of the log were I was full throttle ... look how ****ty the timing is and how ridiculously high the MAF readings are ...


----------



## guitar72186 (May 19, 2008)

OK, so I am in the middle of doing a KO4-022 swap on my 2004 GTI engine code AWP. And everyone is right, the oil feed is a royal pain. Now my problem is with the turbo inlet pipe. My turbo inlet pipe has 5 ports which are for the DV, PCV, NJ75, a vacuum line near the middle of the pipe, and another vacuum line right before the turbo. How did you guys get the audi TT turbo inlet to work with having extra lines? Also how did you get the PCV to fit into the small hole? Any help by tomorrow would be great as this is my biggest problem right now. Thanks.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_Ok so its not a log of a long hard pull because there was some traffic and whatnot during rush hour ... but basically i clipped parts of the log were I was full throttle ... look how ****ty the timing is and how ridiculously high the MAF readings are ... 


I have to be honest, and I truly do mean this, it doesn't seem like you have the correct file from those logs. Your requested boost pressure is notably lower than anything I ever had on the file. And almost 300 g/s MAF reading







.
I'm going to try to find some old files of mine to post, but requested boost pressure was like a flat 2500 after 4k rpms IIRC - which is 22.1 psi. Your requested looks like a k03 file since it's tapering and only at 12.3psi at 6280. I don't know because it looks like you're only running about 14.5-15psi across any of your gear, but still requested doesn't seem right to me from here. I just don't see the file every requesting more than ~1 bar anywhere.
Do you have a wideband on the car? How did your AFR actually look if so...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

http://s252.photobucket.com/al...1.jpg
This is Uni, but it's still something to look at for a k04. Also, Revo was just a straight line of requested for me whenever I did logs. This tapers intentionally. Just keep in mind in converting, you need to subtract atmospheric pressure out of all of your boost readings - which you can usually just figure as being like 950-1000 mbar. Then you have the real reading for boost pressure in mbar - so that divided by 1000 then multiplied by 14.7 = psi.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

sorry guys I should have mentioned that I have the sps3 and have the boost setting on 2 not the usual setting of 6 ... 
That would explain the boost being so low ... 
It's def a k04-20 file ... 
I lowered it till I get all the miles on the motor and feel comfortable beating on it at higher pressure ... 
I think since it's seeing so much air the computer is buggin out and pulling timing thinking its running lean with so much air as a safety not to ping .... I may need to go with a full 3" Inner Diameter housing to possible even it out ... I'm goin to try and contact my tuner and see what he says ...


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Oh the misconseptions the big tuning companies have you all believe in.
I have a bit of knowledge regarding the secrets of VAG tuning, and I mean actual ECU tuning. The VAG engines mainly operate on the principle that there are 3 different groups of maps that give the delivered quantity for every part of the combustion(e.g delivered fuel, spark). At a certain rpm and load / airflow always the lowest value of the three maps is used. So a high MAF reading or a high Boost Request don't always result in the desired command to the engine from the ECU. Parafrasing a fellow tuner i can only say this: The cool thing is that these maps have a pretty characteristic look to them. So they are not impossible to detect with the right (expensive) tools and a fair amount of manhours (I sometimes read till my eyes feel that are bleeding). 
Of course all the above do not apply for REVO tuned ECUs. This company (and maybe APR too) does not tune ECU the same way as others do. REVO loads special made code from them that works in a whole different way than OEM VAG code.
The time for diy custom VAG tuning by is approaching. One only has to make a real effort to achieve it though. Sadly, knowledge on the subject does not come cheap or freely available.


----------



## Kanajana (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (Bluebomber)*

Based on your experience, you would recommend staying away from the Pro Imports oil/water lines? Is there anything they have that is worthwhile? PCV update kit?


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_I think since it's seeing so much air the computer is buggin out and pulling timing thinking its running lean with so much air as a safety not to ping .... I may need to go with a full 3" Inner Diameter housing to possible even it out ... I'm goin to try and contact my tuner and see what he says ... 

welcome to my life, my file hates that increase spike/flow of this new wheel, and was pulling a bunch of tiing (still kinda is) my car barely pulls away from my g/fs ko3s gti right now because of how much is being taken away. cant wait to get my ebc


----------



## yohimbe (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

maybe for the k04-2x maniacs something interesting, I found this while surfing around don´t know any more about it.
http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/foru...40426


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (yohimbe)*

i was hopping around on the Seat forums and saw that. but its also like 599 or 699 euros which is about 800 dollars. id rather wait for l88vette at half that price. shipping from englad would be expensive. I emailed the company about 2 weeks ago and havent heard back from them...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_sneaky squirrel link 

Just to reiterate that.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

seems like a BIG waste of money on a 020 mani.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Budsdubbin)*

well everything in europe is a hell of a lot more expensive than here. having a k04 down there is almost like having a gt3076r here. few and far in between. atleast in greece thats how it is. so for them 600 euro for a mianifold is better than the idea of 3500+ for built motor and all the hardware...
l88 any update since you're lcocal to that guy in terms of how long till we see any prototypes?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

see the link, I can't talk about it here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Hey guys ... 2 quick questions ...
1)
Any of you guys running the Turbo - brace off of the TT on the gti build? I never had it but wanted to know if you guys are? It should work no? Just curious ... I'd rather be safe than sorry when I really start pushing this. 
2)
Ok so I was looking around ... 
My Revo k04-20 was written for a turbo pushing out 28lbs of air/min ... 
Now people running a gt28r usually are running the 440 file. That turbo is rated for 31lbs/min. 
A GT28RS is rated for 35 lbs/min.
If people are running the 440 file for a turbo rated for 31lb/min wouldn't it be better for the hybrid guys to try it since its rated for 32 lbs/min?


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*

1) i am not running the turbo brace, i never really thought it was necessary. There is no noticeable stress on my set up anyway.

2) From looking at this I would assume a different file would work better for your set--up. If only revo would be so kind as to let you test other files with your car before forking over another $150.


_Modified by MkIVwarrior at 8:08 PM 6-30-2009_


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (MkIVwarrior)*

thats interesting about the 440 idea, that seems huge though, ive seen peope make over 300 whp on 380s


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

well the k04-20 is considered stage 3 ... so i already paid the 150 upgrade ... If they would flash me over to the 440 I'll be more than happy to guinnea pig it for the group ... 
I agree with 380's being suffiecient ... but people are running 440's on a GT28R (NOT AN RS) with the 440 program program and injectors and the most I've seen them dyno is like 260's - 280's tops ... with my 415's @4 bar thats enoug to run the 440 file with no problem. I'm going to call up Revo tomorrow and if I get out of lab early enough I'll drive out to the dealer and get flashed (if there are no added fees). 
It's the timing that is destroying the power on this thing ... it's pulling stupid amounts of it just because it's seeing MAF readings so freakin high ... 
I'm hoping that solves the problem. I'm going to call up Driversport tomorrow ... See if they still offer "custom" Revo tuning ... if not regular 440 file it is ....


----------



## guitar72186 (May 19, 2008)

Figured out my vacuum question from earlier that no one answered and finished the car today. my car actually feels like a turbo car now not just a high torque motor. The only problem I noticed was compressor surge from the DV. Is there a different diverter valve that needs to be run with the K04 upgrade? All things considering that the only problem I had was the DV, its not to bad.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_well the k04-20 is considered stage 3 ... so i already paid the 150 upgrade ... If they would flash me over to the 440 I'll be more than happy to guinnea pig it for the group ... 
I agree with 380's being suffiecient ... but people are running 440's on a GT28R (NOT AN RS) with the 440 program program and injectors and the most I've seen them dyno is like 260's - 280's tops ... with my 415's @4 bar thats enoug to run the 440 file with no problem. I'm going to call up Revo tomorrow and if I get out of lab early enough I'll drive out to the dealer and get flashed (if there are no added fees). 
It's the timing that is destroying the power on this thing ... it's pulling stupid amounts of it just because it's seeing MAF readings so freakin high ... 
I'm hoping that solves the problem. I'm going to call up Driversport tomorrow ... See if they still offer "custom" Revo tuning ... if not regular 440 file it is .... 


Just as a heads up... the 440cc file is notrious for sucking. It could just be because people run the green top 440s with it, or it could just be that the tune itself sucks. Give it a shot though. I still think something is wrong with your MAF. To put it in perspective... with 264whp I was making like 220-230 g/s. You're seeing 297 g/s. So either you're making a good probably 80whp more than my car was or your MAF is getting a weird reading. I think you're jumping to conclusions without checking enough avenues to be honest. Maybe you have a bad MAF. Maybe something else is up. Just saying... something doesn't quite fit there.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

for the DV i think the minimum that should be run is a 710N. Otherwise I believe any aftermarket should be fine.
I get the same timing pull whether the MAF is plugged in or not. Sparkplugs are going to get changed as soon as i get a spare second to pick it em up ... 
What else would cause MAF readings being way off, besides the obvious bad MAF?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

im thinking its the head ... I remember someone saying that they were flowing 30-40 g/s more after they had done the AEB head swap ... Well that would bring the total from yours to about 260-280 g/s give or take ... That's what I'm thinking is throwing off ... well that and a combination of the larger compressor wheel.


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (spartiati)*

I just picked up the delphi 440's for my setup. Ill have em in soon, but not sure what software ill be running with my AEB ECU.....

bosch greentops Ive heard are the suck.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (jettasmooth)*

ok so I spoke to Revo this morning. they dont even offer the 440 file anymore and that my best bet is to try the 550. well thats not happening. I spoke with greg over at Driversport. He said he's going to get the k04-20 file take a look at it for me and see what he can do. I guess we'll see what happens. As of now I have an Appt with him for july 11th for him to dyno tune the car. If I can get there sooner I will but this damn chem class is killing me.


----------



## stickman (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_Hey guys ... 2 quick questions ...
1)
Any of you guys running the Turbo - brace off of the TT on the gti build? I never had it but wanted to know if you guys are? It should work no? Just curious ... I'd rather be safe than sorry when I really start pushing this. 


I am running the standard TT brace. The factory put it there for a reason. It fits with no problem.


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (guitar72186)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guitar72186* »_Figured out my vacuum question from earlier that no one answered and finished the car today. my car actually feels like a turbo car now not just a high torque motor. The only problem I noticed was compressor surge from the DV. Is there a different diverter valve that needs to be run with the K04 upgrade? All things considering that the only problem I had was the DV, its not to bad.

I run the 710n no problems holds boost fine, it DID flutter at first after the swap but through vag com i discovered that I had a problem with the n249 mechanical failure intermittent, which is supposedly the DV itself. Since it was BRAND NEW i knew it could be that and I vaccum checked it. Ended up doing the N249 delete. No codes WAY faster response.
Btw if u need the resistor i have 3 extras


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (MkIVwarrior)*

anyone know where to find the turbo brace? been looking around but cant seem to find it ... in terms of buying one ...


----------



## guitar72186 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (stickman)*

The factory also put a K03 on our car for a reason, but has that stopped us from putting on a K04 and moving far away from factory? No. A turbo brace is not required, the stress and movement of the engine if anything the turbo brace would put more stress on the turbo. Many aftermarket turbos for all cars do away with braces and brackets. I spent most of my time removing VW senseless need to put a bracket on EVERYTHING. Many of the BT upgrades don't use braces and they weigh a lot more than the K04-022. You should be fine without the brace, I just threw mine out last night to clean up the garage after the swap.
On another not, figured out my DV problem. Apparently when you call NAPA to have parts ready for pick up, their idea of a 3/16 vacuum fitting is a reducer fitting. Pulled out the reducer and now more compressor surge.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (guitar72186)*

one mans trash is another mans treasure ... wish i knew ... I woulda taken it off your hands. 
Paid shipping or something. 
If it's still in the trash at your house and hasnt been taken i'll take it ...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

I have a brace for my turbo - though it hasn't been on for the last 2-2.5 years or however long I've had this turbo now. I was thinking about using it with the tubular exhaust manifold, but I got 1.5" sch40 so I wouldn't have to. I may still toss it on there though with the tubular. Cracks FTMFL.


----------



## Crispy222 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: (Kanajana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kanajana* »_Based on your experience, you would recommend staying away from the Pro Imports oil/water lines? Is there anything they have that is worthwhile? PCV update kit? 

Best PCV remove/replacement kit. IMO don't do the drain back as discussed in the thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4433116 


_Modified by Crispy222 at 1:47 PM 7-2-2009_


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_I have a brace for my turbo - though it hasn't been on for the last 2-2.5 years or however long I've had this turbo now. I was thinking about using it with the tubular exhaust manifold, but I got 1.5" sch40 so I wouldn't have to. I may still toss it on there though with the tubular. Cracks FTMFL.

If you dont want or need it let me know ...


----------



## cvinton07 (Oct 28, 2008)

Some one help me out here. 
So after I finally got my install all buttoned up and the car running properly i drove it up to the GIAC dealer and got my program updated. The dealer had a hard time updating it, and it ended up taking him two days. Went and picked up the car and started driving back and the charge pipe popped off at the lower intercooler pipe, so i pulled over imediately and put it back on, also noticed while i was pulled over that the coilpack in cylinder 1 was popped up. Get back from the hour drive and get off the highway and then when I'm stopped and go to accelerate the car is misfiring like crazy, untill i get to about third gear or unless I give it alot of gas. 
So its whats happening is its idleing rough and when I try to go from a stop or a slow speed and accelerate without giving it much gas it misfires across all cylinders. It is throwing 2 or 3 codes for the o2 sensor, however it wasn't bad prior to the flash.
what could be causing it to misfire this bad, they car ran fine driving up (other than being alittle rich, from the 380 injectors), then after its upgraded it runs like crap.
I already changed the spark plugs the brk7e gapped at 0.028 . 
Someone help me out I need to get this thing running, I have no other way of getting around and wanted to get home this weekend for the 4th!


----------



## stickman (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (guitar72186)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guitar72186* »_The factory also put a K03 on our car for a reason, but has that stopped us from putting on a K04 and moving far away from factory? No. A turbo brace is not required, the stress and movement of the engine if anything the turbo brace would put more stress on the turbo. Many aftermarket turbos for all cars do away with braces and brackets. I spent most of my time removing VW senseless need to put a bracket on EVERYTHING. Many of the BT upgrades don't use braces and they weigh a lot more than the K04-022. You should be fine without the brace, I just threw mine out last night to clean up the garage after the swap.
On another not, figured out my DV problem. Apparently when you call NAPA to have parts ready for pick up, their idea of a 3/16 vacuum fitting is a reducer fitting. Pulled out the reducer and now more compressor surge. 

I sometimes love people's idea of logic. Let me see, the factory put K04s on a 1.8T and it put a turbo bracket on that K04 as well. So how is that far away from factory? THEY ARE FACTORY PARTS!








Whoever engineers the BT system will feel free to do has he or she likes. My point is that the factory engineered this and it hasn't been proven to be a consistent "problem", so why not do the same? If you disagree, more power to you, your car is that much lighter.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (cvinton07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cvinton07* »_Some one help me out here. 
So after I finally got my install all buttoned up and the car running properly i drove it up to the GIAC dealer and got my program updated. The dealer had a hard time updating it, and it ended up taking him two days. Went and picked up the car and started driving back and the charge pipe popped off at the lower intercooler pipe, so i pulled over imediately and put it back on, also noticed while i was pulled over that the coilpack in cylinder 1 was popped up. Get back from the hour drive and get off the highway and then when I'm stopped and go to accelerate the car is misfiring like crazy, untill i get to about third gear or unless I give it alot of gas. 
So its whats happening is its idleing rough and when I try to go from a stop or a slow speed and accelerate without giving it much gas it misfires across all cylinders. It is throwing 2 or 3 codes for the o2 sensor, however it wasn't bad prior to the flash.
what could be causing it to misfire this bad, they car ran fine driving up (other than being alittle rich, from the 380 injectors), then after its upgraded it runs like crap.
I already changed the spark plugs the brk7e gapped at 0.028 . 
Someone help me out I need to get this thing running, I have no other way of getting around and wanted to get home this weekend for the 4th! 

That is very wierd ... are you running the correct MAF housing? vr6 or tt housing with 1.8t sensor? that may cause it to go crazy ... if your piping is popping off i would try to go over and double check every coupling and vacuum line to see if there is a leak anywhere ... those would cause the car to run like crap down low if the leak isnt that severe ... 
I would start there and see what happens ...
as far as the bracket I would think it would be more important with the smaller turbos since they spool much more often and a hell of a lot faster that the bigger turbos ... all that centripetal acceleration can cause some added stress on the manifold that is not needed ... especially when you're road racing where the manifold is glowing pushing out a constant 15-20 psi around the track (which is what my setup is for)... the weight being usupported by the manifold alone can cause failure down the road if exposed to conditions like that ... which is why im looking for one ... i think my friend is going bit turbo on his tt so im taking his


----------



## guitar72186 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (stickman)*

Facotry for a tt 1.8t which has forged internals and AWD. So it's not stock on our 1.8t because the k04 was never meant to be on our 1.8t motors. But hey run the brace and every other brace vw over engineered like much on our cars


----------



## cvinton07 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

So I think I found the issue, the o2 sensor codes, were infact o2 sensor codes because it looks like the top of the o2 sensor was smashed and bent. It looks like it may have had pressure on it from the big lift jacks at the shop it was at, which would explain why it was throwing codes for it afterwards. 
Would a faulty o2 sensor cause the car to behave like this, I tried to straighten it out, and the car seemed to behave alittle better, but the metal jacket around the sensor is broken and I don't feel very confident that it is/or will be okay.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (cvinton07)*

well the pre-cat is def important ... thats where the ECU looks for the air/fuel ratio .... on AWW and AWP atleast ... AWD engines were narrowband so pre and post cat are used to make an estimate on air/fuel. Most software companies (I know Revo atleast) don't rely on the post cat O2 sensor ... that's why we dont get o2 sensor codes for running race cell cats and track pipes ... i would def change the crushed o2 sensor ... Try logging block 031 ... thats air fuel actual vs air fuel requested in lambda ... if the actual is all over the place most likely thats whats happening ...


----------



## guitar72186 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (cvinton07)*

I also know the the 380 injectors run like poop on the K04 swap. The factory Audi TT injectors work great, so I would try them because it is the injectors the tune was meant for. Also replace the O2 sensor because it need to be replaced.


----------



## guitar72186 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (cvinton07)*

Another question is, if you have a boost gauge what are you vacuum readings. Sometimes vacuum issues can lead to things popping out of your motor.


----------



## SalMoney (Feb 18, 2008)

Awesome thread. Very helpful information








So has anyone run this kit with a different exhaust manifold? Specifically with the Kinetic manifold that a lot of people run with the K04-001.
Additionally, can someone post a link to the 42DD or the Pro-Imports uppipe? That would be greatly appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stickman (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (guitar72186)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guitar72186* »_Facotry for a tt 1.8t which has forged internals and AWD. So it's not stock on our 1.8t because the k04 was never meant to be on our 1.8t motors. But hey run the brace and every other brace vw over engineered like much on our cars

We were not talking about the internals of the motor or AWD are we. Never the less that won't make a difference. Let's not drift on the conversation, stay on the subject. 1.8T blocks are the same. We are talking about a brace for a K04 turbo on a 1.8T block. This is the EXACT same thing, quattro TT with a K04 or Jetta/Golf modified with a TT BEA stock manifold and a K04.
There is so much engine movement on stock 1.8T. Watch a stock 1.8T on a dyno go from almost no throttle to full throttle.


----------



## guitar72186 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (stickman)*

And you would do a K04 swap on stock motor mounts why?? O yea we all like wheel hop with blown transmissions and broken axles. The brace is not going to hold the turbo to the block any better than the manifold which is held on by way to many bolts in itself to begin with. You put the brace on, god for you. You wasted time and your car is heavier. Regardless of motor shift, it is still connected by the manifold, but wait lets connect it to the block to for more stress and movement. I am done responding to you, have fun with stock mounts and brackets.


_Modified by guitar72186 at 10:05 PM 7-3-2009_


----------



## Kanajana (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (SalMoney)*

The Kinetic manifold won't work w/ the K04-02x turbo it's for the K03 and K04-001. You can go with Audi OEM, aftermarket ported and polished OEM or w/ one of the tube manifolds which seem to cost ~$600-800USD and may push you closer to new rods. Check the previous page (p36) and page 2 of this thread and you'll see more info and pictures. 
The ported/polished OEM version is available here:
http://www.supremepowerparts.c....html
I don't think you can find the up-pipe on the P-I site presently... they recently changed their catalog and it seems that most of the stuff is still missing (only two items show up if you search for "K04-2x" when it used to be ~15). There are apparently some issues with turnaround time and fitment of the product. 
The 42DD DP is here:
http://www.42draftdesigns.com/...e.htm



_Modified by Kanajana at 4:33 AM 7-3-2009_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Kanajana)*

So, FYI, my hi-flow tubular 02x manifold is dead, AOP cannot weld a quality manifold because of the tight restrictions of the placement (remember, the goal was OEM placement). That said, they have exhaust and 02x turbo flanges if anyone wants to deal with custom placement...PM me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

damn that sucks ... oh well ... ported and polished mani is better than nothing ...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (MkIVwarrior)*

happy belated 4th everyone ... hope you all had a good time and staid out of trouble ...


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

thank you too, i was gonna shout that out yesterday but I realized I had no life cuz i was scanning the tex on the fourth and Im in D.C. FML.
sidenote: I have a 95 civic for sale if anyone in the area needs a daily. vortex discount applies
how many of the ko4 guys are going to WF? spart you're going right?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

99.99% i will be there unless something serious happens. i wont be running unless i have my software its horrible the way it runs under boost so unless that works out i'll be spectating...


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

I have been building the k04-020 kit for about a year and finally picked up the turbo off a buddy of mine. When I first started to build the kit Pro-Imports only had 1 PCV relocation kit. The last time I looked they now have 2. Do I need both or should I be fine with just the one. I am not sure which one I have though.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (BlitzKriegGetta)*

ummm ... not sure on the TT's but i know 03+ gti/jetta had a different sized pcv valve ... i believe it was smaller but dont quote me ... is that what they have? post up a link so i can check it out ...


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (BlitzKriegGetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlitzKriegGetta* »_I have been building the k04-020 kit for about a year and finally picked up the turbo off a buddy of mine. When I first started to build the kit Pro-Imports only had 1 PCV relocation kit. The last time I looked they now have 2. Do I need both or should I be fine with just the one. I am not sure which one I have though. 

Its best just to take all the factory sh*t out and put a catch can in. Cleaner and less prone to stupid torn factory hoses that ALWAYS break.
Im going to waterfest! Im 100% sure im going, the only thing that will hold me back is a casket


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (MkIVwarrior)*

yeah thats the best thing to do .. catch can and call it a day ... no headaches or problems ever since I did mine ...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_ummm ... not sure on the TT's but i know 03+ gti/jetta had a different sized pcv valve ... i believe it was smaller but dont quote me ... is that what they have? post up a link so i can check it out ... 


AFAIK the 03+ cars had a 25mm PCV bung off of the VC. The prior cars had 19mm. It's impossible to find anything in 25mm (1") for a PCV. 19mm is the way to go if you have the option to do so. I got a 25mm to 19mm reducer and stuck that on my VC so I could use the 19mm stuff everywhere else. Much easier. Plus, most all TIPs are created with the 19mm not 25mm.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Ok guys ... waiting to hear back from DriverSport in upstate ... if all is good tomorrow is dyno tuning day!!!!!!! 
I know I'm freakin excited ... If I hear from them by tonight and head up there I'll def post some videos and graphs ... 
will keep u guys posted ...


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*

^I'm very interested in seeing what you put down. If you break 300whp/300wtq I'm gonna crap me pants


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (NOLA_VDubber)*

Well im not sure on hp ... ill be happy with 285+ ... torque im pretty confident will be over 300 ft/lbs ... eventually ill get my dual stage water meth setup and then I should def have atleast 300whp ... so lets see ... 
I was looking on afew seat cupra websites running similar setups like mine and the highest dyno i think was 319 whp with 340lb/ft of torque ... that was the highest but the norm seems to be 290-310 whp in europe ...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

ok im posting this from my phone so im keeping it brief ... they dont call the mustang dyno the heart breaker for nothing... the main problem is with the software... i will post everything tomorrow morning. i have girlfriend duties tonight ... only thing i am going to say is revo is coming off my car as soon as freakin possible...


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

What other software are you considering?? I never hear a lot of good when it comes to revo..


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

custom TAPP eurodyne file dyno tuned ... greg at driversport says the car has atleast 75 hp in it with the proper tune....


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

i think yu meant 275? or maybe you're implying an additioanl 75 of what you alrleady made (and havent said) 
good luck though, im still anxious to see what you do, i will for sure be doing a custom UNI file if my profec doesnt work with my GIAC file


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

waiting to upload the files ... my home network crapped out ... but most powerful run was 240/240 ... but if you see the dyno sheet you will be asking yourselves wtf that was ... we got the program smooth out but was only giving 200whp and 220 wheel torque ... if you see the dyno curves after 4600 the torque plummets cause the MAF map is completely screwed not expecting all that other air ... and yes I did try another MAF also ... something with the program. ... will upload them asap ...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Programs are written for specific MAFs, if you don't have the right one it'll be wonky. If you need to get this taken care of, get an S4 MAF so you won't ever have to worry about buying another one...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

we tried an s4 maf housing ... car did not like it at all ... loading ... popping ... backfiring ... and lean as hell under load ... so much dyno was aborted at 3500 rpms...


----------



## guitar72186 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Did you try the Audi TT MAF from the AMU engine code? I know i tried using my stock MAF with a 3" housing and my car pulled timing like crazy because of an improper MAF


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (guitar72186)*

Thanks for letting me hang out and watch your car. Very clean car btw. Looks great. Love the wheels. Id love to see the difference once you switch over to custom TAPP / Eurodyne Software. Im sure you will be very happy! Ive never heard anything bad about it. And like you have been told, you have all the right hardware, its done right. Good luck!


_Modified by VWGolfA4 at 9:07 AM 7-13-2009_


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

FYI everone. I am selling my entire K04-022 kit. I will post it on the forced induction classified soon.
K04-022 with aprox 40Kmi. Great condition, doesnt smoke and no nicked fins or anything. New bolt inserts were put in and redlock tighted into place too.
TT225 Oil Feed and coolant feed & return line
Custom Oil return line for the hybrid aluminum/steel 1.8t oil pan.
TT225 Manifold.
TT225 380cc injectors
Silicone TT225 turbo inlet pipe.
42 Draft k04-02X MKIV 3" downpipe, with cat.
Neuspeed FMIC piping and thicker 3" FMIC Core, includes the 90deg silicone coupler for turbo and the straight coupler to fit to your stock charge pipe that goes down to the passanger side. The charge pipe got pinned into my aux pully and it chewed it up a little, i have to have a section cutout and replaced, or you can it is up to the buyer.
I will include the K04-022 turbo mounting bolts and washers, most of the exhaust manifold nuts and all the washers, and what ever else I pulled off the engine that has to do with the kit.
PM me for more information and give me an offer.
Reason for selling, I pulled the motor and trans, and I am building the bottom end and going GT3076R.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

thanks man ... I'm waiting to hear back from greg ... wed is the only day I can go back up there for the reflash and whatnot ... but im not sure if Chris can get my software done in time ... hopefully that way I can atleast run at waterfest ...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Ok so here is the post ... first run made 240 whp/240 lb/ft of torque ... this is the graph which is disgusting ... also the first vid is of that dyno run ... you have 40+ hp variations at points in the upper rpm range ... thats ridiculous ... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6gP3CjgMqo



After adjusting timing the n75 and fpr down to 3 bar we straightened out the graph and it was alot smoother but at the same time made only 200 whp and 220 wheel torque ... THATS FREAKIN SToCK KO3 NUMBERS DAMNIT!!!!! The Timing was set to 5 and boost to 7 and there was zero timing correction and 13 degrees advance in the upper rpm range ... thats good but where the hell is the power ... this dyno is alot smoother with less power and a better curve but still check out every dyno sheet at 44oo rpms ... torque nose dive and miraculously at 5700 rpms about it starts to rise again? thats software 100% .... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_CrmtApzB0
Ok the last dyno graph is between my dyno and gt28rs greg had dyno'd earlier that week ... my car makes more power consistently ... as much as 20 whp more at point up until 4400rpms which is where my software goes nuts ... From what greg told me this was on the revo 550 file ...
dashed line is 28rs and solid is my dyno

Overall I was upset at the numbers but considering the graphs and ridiculously wacky graph of the first one ... I know the power is there, its just a matter of the software controlling it ... Greg over at Driversport is one kickass guy ... if anyone in the metro area needs anything performance VW/AUDI, he's def the guy to go to ... Greg himself said that he would not be surprised with Eurodyne software I could get to a bare minimum of 280 whp and close to 300 if he can dyno tune it ... with water meth he said its almost a guarantee it'll get past 300 whp ... I'm hoping its done by this wed ... otherwise I'll just be spectating at waterfest ... any K04 guys there wanna meet up or need support i'll be there ...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

no fuel, timing, a/f logs?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

will post em when i get home


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

here are the logs I have ... Greg has the rest of em ... there was zero timing correction even at timing 6 on sps3 settings ...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

so got my eurodyne software on the car today. it is by no means tuned or adjusted to anything. mafless 440 file... OMFG! huge difference. mbc spike to 23psi and solid 20psi from 4000-6000 ... this is how the car should run. i dont need a dyno to tell me its making more power. I'm probably going to run it at waterfestif the logs look good. ill probably get around to doing that tomorrow. after this weekend im going on vacation with the girlfriend for a week so it'll all get dyno tuned after that.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (spartiati)*








See To Driversport and Eurodyne http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















I had to stop by the shop again to have another problem fixed!







I was a curious if they were able to get you the file or not. Glad things are getting better for you. Good luck!


_Modified by VWGolfA4 at 8:18 AM 7-16-2009_


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_so got my eurodyne software on the car today. it is by no means tuned or adjusted to anything. mafless 440 file... OMFG! 

How much did the file cost, and where did you get the flash/chip?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (MkIVwarrior)*

arnold from pagpart flashed me. he's 20 minutes from my house and him and driversport are the only eurodyne software distributor around here. cost was 700 cause it was a full stage 3 file. my car originally came with stage 2 revo so all i spent was 150 for the upgrade. it wasnt as big as a lose as it could have been if i flashed revo from the start. def alot harder and stronger pull. will try and do some logs today on the way to work. if a/f and timing is good i might run the car on sunday.


----------



## guitar72186 (May 19, 2008)

update on my K04-022 install. Anyone who doesnt do a clutch a flywheel upgrade on this kit, the stock clutch and flywheel does not last very long. I installed a water meth kit last weekend and within a trip to philly and back my clutch was shot. Went with AWE's stage 2 flywheel and clutch and also put the last version of the 02J tranny in my car because my trans was not in great shape. My mod list now includes, custom FMIC, TIP, CAI, water/meth, K04-022 swap with the exhast manifold and the hot side of the turbo port/polished/and ceramic coated, samco hose kit, forge 007 DV, GIAC flash, AWE stage 2 flywheel/clutch, under drive pullies w/lightened crank pulley, ECS dogbone mount, wietech coilovers, H&R sway bar, an NJ75 race valve. I curious to get some more tuning with the water meth done to mess with timing, but I have to break in the new clutch before data logging and tuning for that. *sigh*


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (guitar72186)*

how was it with the water meth??? huge difference? thats my next step ... that and the forge wastegate actuator ... and if I have time taking off the exhaust mani and porting it


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: (spartiati)*

what happend to the exhaust manifold designed in Italy that allowed VW 1.8T owners to retain factory layout of the pressure hose while going with a larger K04 turbo?


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (Imola Yellow GTi)*

I thought it turned out to be like $800+ or something like that.


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_I thought it turned out to be like $800+ or something like that.









You got me.







I'm trying to dig up that thread and unable to find it. Great idea though. Larger K04 without changing the routing of components. Takes a lot of headaches off and retain exhaust orientation.


----------



## guitar72186 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

The water meth made a pretty big difference from what I saw. Granted I did not get to advance timing at all with the kit and was just running the water meth with the existing tune. Extreme PSI has the stage 3 MAF kit on sale for $408 brand new which is a good price. I recommend getting the silicone injector adapter for $20 because it makes mounting the kit a lot easier. When the the water meth kicks in at 2.8V from the MAF reading it starts injecting 10% then rises a linear bar until 100% is reached which I have set at around 4.4V. So at 10psi roughly I feel the water meth kick in and hit 25 to 26lbs of boost and feels as though it pulls much stronger than before the kit and hold 20-22psi until close to redline. I since then switched to a new MAF from the Audi TT AMU and the stage 2 AWE flywheel and clutch, so I feel it will only pull stronger now. But be sure to upgrade the flywheel and clutch because the dual mass flywheel can handle the power to well and will eventually screw your transmission. I don't think I will advance the timing much with the kit because it will end in more boost, and I don't think the K04 will handle to well long term with increased boost much over what I am running now. So in short water meth FTW.


----------



## guitar72186 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Imola Yellow GTi)*

$800 for a manifold that saves time is not worth it in my opinion FWIW. The TT manifold can be ported, polished, and ceramic coated to make things flow better, and the fitment is not that much of an issue. The oil feed is a PITA, but you can go to a Fab shot and have them weld the banjo fittings onto a braided line for about $25 and save time. Much cheaper than $800. If you have a FMIC, all you need is a 45 degree silicone reducer that costs $35 to match the piping. As far as exhaust goes, you can just buy Pro Imports, 42 DD, or make you own rather easily. All you need is a piece of piping that has a U on one end and a 45 on the other. ANY reputable DSM tuning shop has at least 4 of these in stock at all times. Cut the U shaped end to fit on the turbo, then the 45 needs to be cut off and rotated 90 degrees and welded in place. Then weld on your flanges. I know the cost of the piping for me is $75 and the flanges are not that expensive. All in all you can make your down pipe for about $150. Add all of this up for a sweet custom set up and the costs are much cheaper than an $800 manifold that does not have much backing behind it for performance.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (guitar72186)*

my clutch is def rated much higher than this k04 will put out ... 
as for the manifold they dropped the equal length tubular manifold and are going for a cast manifold ... 
http://www.jbsautodesigns.co.u...ifold
should be 470 euro which is roughly 600 dollars or so ... 
some say its not worth it but if you do the math I think it is ... 
http://www.seatcupra.net/forum...22292
they are claiming alot of torque down low and an increase of almost 30 hp and alot of efficiency... thats pretty freakin nuts! for 600 dollars thats not bad ... a full 3" catback is almost 800-1000 dollars and what is that good for? maybe 20 whp? I'm not saying im going to order one any time soon but something to consider later on ...


----------



## guitar72186 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

I guess I am spoiled with access to a shop that makes DSM manifold and being able to do things most wont. As far as a full exhaust goes, I would NEVER pay 800-1000 which is why I cant justify the $600 manifold. Porting polishing and ceramic coating already gives the manifold more potential that the little horsepower gain is not enough. Especially when it requires to pretty much do the swap all over again, at which point I would just throw rods I can get for less than 600 and go bigger turbo. The juice just does not seem worth the squeeze to me. Plus the bends on that manifold do not look to be to high flow to me comparing to the other manifolds I have seen for other applications. The next worry is overspinning the turbo.


_Modified by guitar72186 at 7:33 PM 7-17-2009_


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_my clutch is def rated much higher than this k04 will put out ... 
as for the manifold they dropped the equal length tubular manifold and are going for a cast manifold ... 
http://www.jbsautodesigns.co.u...ifold
should be 470 euro which is roughly 600 dollars or so ... 
some say its not worth it but if you do the math I think it is ... 
http://www.seatcupra.net/forum...22292
they are claiming alot of torque down low and an increase of almost 30 hp and alot of efficiency... thats pretty freakin nuts! for 600 dollars thats not bad ... a full 3" catback is almost 800-1000 dollars and what is that good for? maybe 20 whp? I'm not saying im going to order one any time soon but something to consider later on ... 


I would not wait on this manifold unless time is your friend. I've been following this development for _years_. They only have a rapid prototype built, your looking at least 6 months to maybe a year till a finished product is produced.


----------



## guitar72186 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

And the manifolds cost £650 according to the post which equals exactly $1064.765 with the current exchange rate.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (guitar72186)*

that was the tubular ... the cast one they are developing is somewhere around 450 euro ... regardless im not spending that kind of money but just saying ... 
ill just take my manifold off and port it ... then throw it back on ... whatever gain it is ... it is ...


----------



## guitar72186 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

thats exactly what i did


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (guitar72186)*

so my car ran today ... 
1 launch was enough to send 1st gear to the grave ... 
launched it and it took off ... threw 2nd ... didnt want to go in ... so just went to 3rd and coasted through the course at a neck snapping 17.3 seconds ... haha
went to get my slip and car didnt want to go into gear ... have no time to deal with this now gotta pack ... leaving for a week on tuesday ... heading to mexico for some relaxation before I come back and fix this tranny
Good meeting you Devin ... fall show n' go ill be back with a rebuilt tranny and some times to post ...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

and another 02J bites the dust







At least its running strong http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

it was just 1st gear ... still driveable so atleast its not that bad ... i def doubt an 02m swap is going to happen ... not anywhere remotely in the budget ...


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

nice meeting you too steve, I dint have that good of a driving experience either. best time I got was 14.5 @ 97, /2 slower than my quickest ko3 time. I will run again in a few weeks once I can get th hand of laucnhing with this car


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

well heres what I have to say so far ... with my k04-01 setup I ran a best 14 flat at 100 mph ... this car is running stronger ... i did a log on the run that toasted 1st gear ... 
timing pull isnt that much ... and im only running 20 psi when the software is calling for 23ish (estimating millibar to psi in my head) so there is still a little more I can push it ... the new software mad a world of a difference and the later spool def helped me off the line ... didnt spin em at all ... just hooked and went ... 
my tranny does have 120k on it so it was already on its way out ... im sure if it hadnt broken I woulda been in the 13's anyone know the limits of these 02J's?


----------



## guitar72186 (May 19, 2008)

the limit of the 02J is not much. They are very weak which is why I will dyno my car, but never launch for quarter mile. 1st gear is the gear I blew to without launching but by just gunning it. soo my theory on the 02J is just be nice to first gear. I may just take my stock tranny that is blow and build it. Does anyone know a tear down DIY link for the 02J tranny?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (guitar72186)*

which sucks ... oh well ... i just keep popping 02j's ... lol ...


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (spartiati)*

wow that sucks! Well at least the car is running better!







I might be right behind you, 2nd gear is well grinding like crazy!


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

So what's going on in the k04-20 world. Anyone dynoed at plus 300whp yet?







I miss my k04-20. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*

i may be able to get a pull at 300whp ... not sure though ... I wont dyno again for a while ... 1st gear went kaboom and need to take care of the tranny and going on vacation for a week tomorrow ... ill be porting the exhaust mani,,, adding water meth, Forge WGA and going for a dyno tune ...


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*

steve what about all those 15's you ran after your first run? your launches seemed pretty decent , i was watching from the side there.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

i only got in 1 run ... That was my cousin you were watching ... he's a 12v vr6 ... his car is very similar to mine and people always confuse the cars ... only difference is that i have the spoiler on the hatch and black bbs rc's and he's got no spoiler and black aristos ....


----------



## guitar72186 (May 19, 2008)

with the GIAC flash I know they do not specify a 4 BAR FPR, but the 3 bar has a tendency to run lean at high RPSM under WOT with the x-plus flash. Suggestions?


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (guitar72186)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guitar72186* »_with the GIAC flash I know they do not specify a 4 BAR FPR, but the 3 bar has a tendency to run lean at high RPSM under WOT with the x-plus flash. Suggestions?

From what I have read you want an adjustable FPR - Usually around 3.5 psi.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_i only got in 1 run ... That was my cousin you were watching ... he's a 12v vr6 ... his car is very similar to mine and people always confuse the cars ... only difference is that i have the spoiler on the hatch and black bbs rc's and he's got no spoiler and black aristos .... 

the one i saw had time attack wheels w/ red centers, i swore it was you







oh well haha


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

Yeah ... that was my cousin ... everyone always mixes our cars up ...


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_which sucks ... oh well ... i just keep popping 02j's ... lol ... 

Thats why im running an 02A with a LSD.....should hold up better than the 02J, but Ill let you know when it gets back on the road.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (jettasmooth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettasmooth* »_
Thats why im running an 02A with a LSD.....should hold up better than the 02J, but Ill let you know when it gets back on the road.

well my tranny just wont go into 1st gear ... could just be the syncro ... not sure ... gotta finish packing ... catch you guys on here in a weeks time ...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Any logs of the Tapp 440cc file prior to the trans biting it? Obviously you won't have any MAF readings, but any timing or anything? 
Hopefully sometime in the near future I'll have some updates or something. I'm in the midst of getting rid of some parts and getting ready for a big port head. In the meantime, if anyone is looking for an ABD intake manifold or SAI stuff - PM me (shameless plug







).


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

Is it possible to fit KKK K16 compresing part to exhaust part of K04-01 turbo? I saw only K04/K06 hybrids but K06 is so rare..


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Hudy_cz)*

i only have one log but no timing ... i was checking lambda to make sure I wasnt running too lean and timing pull... negligle by the way 
as for the k04 question .... I'm not sure this forum is about hte k04-02x from the audi tt 225 not hte k04-01 ... 
Posting this from Mexico without the gf knowing ... haha ...


----------



## MI_canuck (Dec 21, 1999)

*Re: (spartiati)*

for those swapping out the 02J trans.... besides the 6speed (02M? - i'm not up on all the codes), what other 5-speed alternatives would there be? TDI box? something aftermarket? anything oem from Europe? i'm not convinced the 6-speed provides the best gear spacing on chipped 1.8T... too tight gear spacing imo... too much shifting...

cheers


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (MI_canuck)*

any 4 cyl. 02A..... the bellhousings are the same. The clutch will be different though. Im running a lightened G60 flywheel and VR6 clutch pressure plate in my 16V 02A with an LSD


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

I just realized something while reading back through the posts. Pro-Imports only had the oil return line with their kit. Does this mean that the stock oil feed line can be used or does the feed line come with the return line when you purchase it?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (BlitzKriegGetta)*

Pretty sure I used the stock feed line. Its not something you would want to change, its a major pita.


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

Thats what I thought. I bought most of the kit in 07 and didnt have the funds to get everything else. I am planning on installing in sept or october and could not remember if it was used or not. Picked up the turbo for $400 off a good friend of mine. Supposed to only have 30K on the turbo. Can't wait to get it in now.


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (BlitzKriegGetta)*

got a question guys, anyone running the wastegate cranked at all ie 1-3 turns and if so what was the general feeling. I was contemplating a single turn, to make a slight bit more boost.


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_i only have one log but no timing ... i was checking lambda to make sure I wasnt running too lean and timing pull... negligle by the way 
as for the k04 question .... I'm not sure this forum is about hte k04-02x from the audi tt 225 not hte k04-01 ... 
Posting this from Mexico without the gf knowing ... haha ... 

heh, sry. I thought K04-02x....


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (MkIVwarrior)*

I don't recall how much I cranked mine but it made a noticable difference in low end spool (knocked about 300 RPMS off full boost).


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (MkIVwarrior)*

When i had my k04-20 I had my wastegate actuator rod nut cranked 3 full turns. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

How do you know if the wastegate rod is cranked or not? And what are the side effects?


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (AFX20)*

cranked = more power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
side effect= http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif turbo lifespan

People have argued this back and forth, it can help issues and can blow ur turbo. Im cranking mine in 15 mins! ill let you know!


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (MkIVwarrior)*

the way to tell how much your wastegate is cranked or if it started cranked is to bypass any boot controller and hook up the wastegate directly to a boost source ... you should only boost 5-6psi ... if it boosts more than that then it is def cranked more ... as a general rule you should check the wastegate before you start running a boost controller ... adjust it to stock and see how it runs ... you can bring it up to 8psi or so on wastegate only pressure and it will def hold more boost up top ... 
basically .. more crank = faster spool and more hold up top
less crank = slower spool and less overall boost up top ... 
generally your wastegate you want about half the boost you want to run to be able to hold the correct amount of pressure ... that is only with performance in mind ( not longevity ) Stock spring rate is 5psi ... i will be swapping to a 10 psi Forge wastegate because I plan on running a solid 22psi after the 24 psi spike ... 
as another note when i was dynoing with Revo the n75 bleeds off lots of boost between 2500-3500 rpms ... with a mbc i made 40lb/ft of torque more 400 rpms sooner with the same hp ... again no dyno yet with the new software but its def running a lot harder ... 
for those interested in MBC's ... play no games and just get a turbo xs hpbc ... it has two settings ... one for the spike and one for the overall boost ... the spike controls what the turbo will spike to and the other is for how much boost you want to hold towards redline ... .with my turboxs it spike to 23 psi between 3000-4000 and drops to 20 psi between 4 and 6200 rpms ... solid and no fluctuating or anything ... 
anyways thats enough of my rant ... getting ready for a nice dinner with the girl ... will be back stateside on tuesday ...


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*

cranked 1 thread noticed a difference for part trottle boost, going to go 3 cranks,


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (MkIVwarrior)*

pic of steve!!
the man himself, doing work of course


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

Devin, how's your car doing? Are you back here in IL?


----------



## Vbdub (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: (EF9Si)*

There has been a lot of talk about running a 440 file but, I haven't found anything saying if it is working out or not. Would it be worth it to buy a revo 440cc tuned ECU and 440cc injectors or should I just go with stock TT injectors and a uni tune? I have everything ready to install except for software.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Vbdub)*

well from my point of view its working very well ... im happy to have ditched the 380 file for the 440 ... the car is running alot stronger ... and def alot smoother than with the 380 
That was after my run when I had no more 1st gear, playing around with the linkage and adjusting the shifter ... that didnt work and my day was done ... oh well ... enjoying my last few days away ... flying back in 2 days and have a lot of work to do ...


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

if 380s are too small for the hybrid i would sure like some proof, because then i need to know what to do next, when my car was dyno'd, there were no signs of them being maxed out. and i have a hybrid


----------



## Vbdub (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

Well then, I guess I'm going to pick up a revo tuned 440 ecu and 440 injectors if my kit doesn't sell to anyone in the next week.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Vbdub)*

Don't misunderstand me. .. I'm not saying that 380's are not sufficient... I just believe that most of the common software tuning companies throw together some generic tuning method and apply it to a stock k04 ... when you have a hybrid flowing similar to a gt28r or gt28rs ... then i ask you this ... find me a gt28r setup running 380's ... 
stock k04-02x 28 lbs/min
gt28r flows 31lbs/min
hybrid k04 32lbs/min
gt28rs flows 35 lbs/min
anyone I've ever seen running a 28r has been on 440 software .. if someone can find one setup running on 380's then I take back what I said ... but I believe a hybrid should be on 440 software only because of the flow rate ... 
This is only my belief and should not be taken as fact ... please dont go spend money on 440 software and it ends up not working for you and blame me ... I took the plunge and tried it and found it to work much better for me ... will it be better for someone else???? if you are running a hybrid I believe so ... dyno will follow as soon as im back and figure out my tranny issue ... im not one to follow a general trend given my unorthodox setup and funding for it ... I could have just gone 28rs and made alittle more power with less effort, but how different would I be? many people have gone "big turbo" and done a 28rs ... ill have similar performance without all the big turbo setup ... and stock appearance


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Vbdub)*

oh and Devin ... if you have any other shots email me them please ... [email protected]


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

I'm not really sure I understand how to connect the wastegate directly to the boost source.
Is there a tutorial somewhere, or an easy way to do it if I have an N75?


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (AFX20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AFX20* »_I'm not really sure I understand how to connect the wastegate directly to the boost source.
Is there a tutorial somewhere, or an easy way to do it if I have an N75?

its insanely easy, connect the two hoses comming off the n75 together, and now the wastegate is connected to the boost source.


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: (MkIVwarrior)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIVwarrior* »_cranked 1 thread noticed a difference for part trottle boost, going to go 3 cranks,

Let me know how it goes!, I have revo stage 3 and a race valve and would like to crank the wastegate 1 to 3 cranks since I boost like 20 and hold 17 WTF! plus I would like to see if I am pulling any timing..


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_Don't misunderstand me. .. I'm not saying that 380's are not sufficient... I just believe that most of the common software tuning companies throw together some generic tuning method and apply it to a stock k04 ... when you have a hybrid flowing similar to a gt28r or gt28rs ... then i ask you this ... find me a gt28r setup running 380's ... 
stock k04-02x 28 lbs/min
gt28r flows 31lbs/min
hybrid k04 32lbs/min
gt28rs flows 35 lbs/min
anyone I've ever seen running a 28r has been on 440 software .. if someone can find one setup running on 380's then I take back what I said ... but I believe a hybrid should be on 440 software only because of the flow rate ... 
This is only my belief and should not be taken as fact ... please dont go spend money on 440 software and it ends up not working for you and blame me ... I took the plunge and tried it and found it to work much better for me ... will it be better for someone else???? if you are running a hybrid I believe so ... dyno will follow as soon as im back and figure out my tranny issue ... im not one to follow a general trend given my unorthodox setup and funding for it ... I could have just gone 28rs and made alittle more power with less effort, but how different would I be? many people have gone "big turbo" and done a 28rs ... ill have similar performance without all the big turbo setup ... and stock appearance 

LOL! I'm still running my 50trim on 380's and k04-20 sw on low boost of course. Ive been doing it for about a year now! I will be switching to 630's next week though but will still be running k04-20 sw with some unisetting tweaks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Injector size: 380cc (36lb Hr) 
Fuel Pressure 3 Bar 
BSFC .45 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 256 HP 
85% 272 HP 
90% 288 HP 
95% 304 HP 
100% 320 HP 
BSFC .50 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 230.4 HP 
85% 244.8 HP 
90% 259.2 HP 
95% 273.6 HP 
100% 288 HP 
BSFC .55 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 209.45 HP 
85% 222.55 HP 
90% 235.64 HP 
95% 248.73 HP 
100% 261.82 HP 
BSFC .60 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 192 HP 
85% 204 HP 
90% 216 HP 
95% 228 HP 
100% 240 HP 
Injector size: 380cc (36lb Hr) 
Fuel Pressure 4 Bar 
BSFC .45 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 296.53 HP 
85% 315.07 HP 
90% 333.6 HP 
95% 352.13 HP 
100% 370.67 HP 
BSFC .50 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 266.88 HP 
85% 283.56 HP 
90% 300.24 HP 
95% 316.92 HP 
100% 333.6 HP 
BSFC .55 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 242.62 HP 
85% 257.78 HP 
90% 272.95 HP 
95% 288.11 HP 
100% 303.27 HP 
BSFC .60 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 222.4 HP 
85% 236.3 HP 
90% 250.2 HP 
95% 264.1 HP 
100% 278 HP 



_Modified by 01gtiaww at 3:42 PM 7-27-2009_


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

yeah steve im not saying you're wrong but i have afriend who's made over 320whp on 380's, once you have a dyno and some logs we'll be able to tell better, you say your car "feels" better i just dont know how to interpret that. And thats the only pic I got of you, i arrived after your first and only run, sorry.








also, what is BSFC? or can someone explain to me the data above ^??


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_
also, what is BSFC? or can someone explain to me the data above ^?? 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1989841 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_yeah steve im not saying you're wrong but i have afriend who's made over 320whp on 380's, once you have a dyno and some logs we'll be able to tell better, you say your car "feels" better i just dont know how to interpret that. And thats the only pic I got of you, i arrived after your first and only run, sorry.








also, what is BSFC? or can someone explain to me the data above ^?? 

That's cool ... And like I said there is nothing wrong with the software ... I just believe since I also have the larger head that intake manifold that the flow is more than the software expects. I'm sure given enough time and lemmiwinking I might have been able to get some more power out of that 380 file ... but at the end of the day it would just be better to change the file completely and go with something that was better from the start. 
As for my transmission I figured out what's wrong with it. Seems 02j's 1st 2nd fine tooth engagement is ultimately what did me in ... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3798305
hopefully this weekend I can get around to tearing out the tranny and seeing what went on ...


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Edit: I thought you were talking about the greddy profec B for some reason







anyway:
spartiati, I've tried both type of MBC with garbage results, no partial throttle, very touchy gas pedal, etc. Specifically: the forge motorsport bleed type(http://forgemotorsport.com/content.asp?inc=product&cat=&product=FMICB051) and the ball spring type, that i bought from a company back in 06, which i can't remeber the name right now. Typical ball spring brass fitting type. I believe my "J" valve is going, because i keep getting, what i call, "humming bird" boost. Where the boost gauge looks like a humming birds wings from 20-22psi. I've tried everything to get it to go away, and the last place i have left is the n75. No boost leaks, brand new MAP, etc. 
Do you have any partial throttle issues with the xs? i.e. when you press the gas 1/4-1/2 way it goes to full boost. I've tried a very similar boost controller with these results. Before i spend the cash, i'd like to hear your opinion more in depth. Send me an IM if you'd like
-Jonny










_Modified by J-tec at 12:31 PM 7-29-2009_


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (J-tec)*

I'll be perfectly honest it acts just as a MBC would ... I am just a fan of having complete control of what the car is doing ... With the n75 I get hesistating and some jerkiness when it comes to power delivery ... with the XS HPBC I can modulate the boost myself with my foot ... I can bring it up steady and hold 5-7 psi very easily ... My clipped exhaust fins do delay the spool so I'm sure that is another reason that helps me but I like the feel of the MBC ... The dyno even liked it with the dreaded Revo 380 file which usually fights timing like it was the apocolypse ... 
If your semi local and want to meet up and try my valve you're more than welcome to ...


----------



## guitar72186 (May 19, 2008)

just a BTW, my k04-022 GTI is for sale.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (guitar72186)*

Jonny,
I have been running my profec on the giac file now and partial throttle is a lot better than I had expected, I still need to do some tuning with it and figure it out to see more gains, but you may wanna give it a shot, no more N75 for me, which also means I get a cleaner engine bay. 
ps i thought you were going overseas?


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

Any of you guys tried lemmiwinks or unisettings to fine tune your setups? You should. Channel 8 (Secondary Fuel Tweak). That should help out all your partial throttle issues. Start out at 125%-140% Whichever one your car likes better is the one you keep it at. For any of you who want to read up on this I have attached the link. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2184722


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*

I've always used unisettings ... no need to go through a setup process like lemmiwinks to use a usb cable ... 
Since I have absolutely zero time to fix the car I'm dropping it off at my uncles shop who do tranny rebuilds ... ill ask him to keep anything broken ... wanna see what went on in there ... another 14 hour work day ...


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01gtiaww* »_Any of you guys tried lemmiwinks or unisettings to fine tune your setups? You should. Channel 8 (Secondary Fuel Tweak). That should help out all your partial throttle issues. Start out at 125%-140% Whichever one your car likes better is the one you keep it at. For any of you who want to read up on this I have attached the link. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Just did this improved throttle response and part throttle, set my channel 8 for 130.469% runs smoother and I love that this can be altered with unisettings on a generic cable!


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (MkIVwarrior)*

I'll give the secondary tweak a try ... I messed with it a bit but was never daring to go that high ... i felt the smoothness they spoke about but i only went up to about 105%!!! and that was with my k04-01 and revo stage 2 software ... tranny was a no go ... no one carried the parts around here so I was getting some stupid crazy backorder dating ... gonna pick up my friends 02j and plop it in ... you guys think the 3.34 final drive would work better or you think the 3.94 we have in the 02j is fine ... i think he has one of each ...


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_I'll be perfectly honest it acts just as a MBC would ... I am just a fan of having complete control of what the car is doing ... With the n75 I get hesistating and some jerkiness when it comes to power delivery ... with the XS HPBC I can modulate the boost myself with my foot ... I can bring it up steady and hold 5-7 psi very easily ... My clipped exhaust fins do delay the spool so I'm sure that is another reason that helps me but I like the feel of the MBC ... The dyno even liked it with the dreaded Revo 380 file which usually fights timing like it was the apocolypse ... 
If your semi local and want to meet up and try my valve you're more than welcome to ... 

Gotcha man, maybe i'll give it a shot.. is it smooth in transitioning the boost? or does it shoot right up? I'm in boston, so NY is kind of a stretch.. however, i may be in NY with the car on the 5th for a concert... duno if it would be a good time for me tho, but would you be around?

_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_Jonny,
I have been running my profec on the giac file now and partial throttle is a lot better than I had expected, I still need to do some tuning with it and figure it out to see more gains, but you may wanna give it a shot, no more N75 for me, which also means I get a cleaner engine bay. 
ps i thought you were going overseas? 

ahhh so you got it figured out? what ended up being the problem? I'll have to look into it
and yea man, i'm in greece right now lol I just go on every couple of days when i can get a spot with interwebz.. You should see how many damn S3's are over here


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (J-tec)*

steal parts for us, every mk4 has stubbies too right? haha get on that son!!!
i never really had a problem, i was just trying to figure out if it would work, once i threw it on it worked so now I just have to get the hang of it. 
have fun over there!!!


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

hey J i'll be working all day on wed but feel free to stop by my job and take the valve for a spin. its smooth boost as you are accelerating from 2200-3300. anything above that is really quick and goes to give it a try.


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*

any updates on your projects guys?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (MkIVwarrior)*

Saturday was a busy day for me ... Finally got around to installing a Forge WGA with tighter spring ... def tighter and helps with spooling ... still tuning the WGA so nothing more than 10psi so far ... It should help holding the 23 psi I'm after ... Will report back later this week to see what's doin with that.
Other than that I finally got around to installing my Snow Performance stage 2 dual nozzle setup which is as stealth as can be ... all the hardware went in except for the controller being wired in. Ran out of daylight for that. Will end up doing that maybe this weekend or something ... 
nice difference in spool though with the WGA ... I'd say about 200rpm sooner full spool. maybe more ... Keep in mind my turbo was spooling really late cause of the clipped exhaust fins ... 
Other than that I dropped off my new DEPO Projector headlights w fogs for a nice layer of Lamin-X. Will pick up a nice 3000k for the fogs and 5300k for the low beam lights ... 
Other than that planning the tranny pull this weekend if all goes well to fix whatever is busted inside and then I should be ready for a test and tune ...


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_Saturday was a busy day for me ... Finally got around to installing a Forge WGA with tighter spring ... def tighter and helps with spooling ... still tuning the WGA so nothing more than 10psi so far ... It should help holding the 23 psi I'm after ... Will report back later this week to see what's doin with that.
Other than that I finally got around to installing my Snow Performance stage 2 dual nozzle setup which is as stealth as can be ... all the hardware went in except for the controller being wired in. Ran out of daylight for that. Will end up doing that maybe this weekend or something ... 
nice difference in spool though with the WGA ... I'd say about 200rpm sooner full spool. maybe more ... Keep in mind my turbo was spooling really late cause of the clipped exhaust fins ... 
Other than that I dropped off my new DEPO Projector headlights w fogs for a nice layer of Lamin-X. Will pick up a nice 3000k for the fogs and 5300k for the low beam lights ... 
Other than that planning the tranny pull this weekend if all goes well to fix whatever is busted inside and then I should be ready for a test and tune ...
 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Im personally doing my Boost Valve MBC tomorrow(?) in hopes of easing out this J valve which has been nothing but trouble for my revo. Has anyone ever heard of the N75 CHATTERING away? You can feel the tiny piston moving on accel with your hand on the TIP. Odd, well Im going to go for 22 with the MBC and see how well this goes.
On a side not I repaired my friends jetta, vortex bought







bought it without me there needless to say







TONS of issues, fuel pump relay, ABS pump, vacuum a mess amost everything tonight 20 codes vag'd 4 remain


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (MkIVwarrior)*

honestly I always liked the mbc to a n75 ... sure the n75 may be "smoother" at part throttle but the smoothness of the power delivery of the MBC is only bettered by an ebc ... otherwise MBC all the way ...


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (MkIVwarrior)*

The only way my car was happy with the J valve, MBC and REVO was with the MBC in overboost configuration. Eventually i just ran it straight off the MBC and bypassed the n75. I just left it electronically connected. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*

honestly I tried the overboost solution and the only thing it seemed was that the car was still fully controlled by the MBC .. really shhhitttttyyyyyy part throttle on my end with that configuration ...


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

steve im so jealous about your WMI. 
I have a coolant leak and oil leak coming from my turbo now, ive honestly had nothig but problems with this ko4 setup since having it. Some time in the next few weeks Ill have to drop the turbo and maybe replace the banjo's+ crush washers. anyone have ANY tricks on how to keep these things from leaking?
im using tt225 lines, maybe mine have been warped slightly?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

Well it's not working yet ... just installed the pump ... still need to just wire in the ignition 12v, ground and LED ... otherwise it's just sitting there ... test and tune will come eventually ... i'm in no rush ... after this honestly the only thing left to do would be to yank that exhaust manifold off and start grinding whatever I can off!


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_steve im so jealous about your WMI. 
I have a coolant leak and oil leak coming from my turbo now, ive honestly had nothig but problems with this ko4 setup since having it. Some time in the next few weeks Ill have to drop the turbo and maybe replace the banjo's+ crush washers. anyone have ANY tricks on how to keep these things from leaking?
im using tt225 lines, maybe mine have been warped slightly?

I had a bad coolant leak for awhile, well not terrible just a nuscance. I remedied this by tightening the banjo down alot more. 
I have a oil leak as well from the banjo ontop of the turbo, theres no way to get to it without dropping the turbo as we all know. Im fine with a single drip or 2 everywhere i park, i dont feel like doing this again.
Finally all good and running now smooth power, do the fuel tweak and it smooths out the power alot revo anyway. 2 cranks of the wastegate and were all set. But it took me 6 months of playing with the set-up to get it running good and correct. 
.:knock on wood:.










_Modified by MkIVwarrior at 6:46 PM 8-4-2009_


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

Will the stock bolts for the stock oil and coolant lines on the ko3s fit the 02X or will I need to get new ones from the dealer? I dont recall this ever coming up in thread anywhere. These bolts for the oil return and bolts for the banjo fittings were not in the pro-imports parts kit so I am assuming they will, but I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

i used the same ones blitz..
but im thinking I shoudl get new ones (and maybe lines too) since i have repeatative leak issues.
you should be alright though


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

Thankfully no oil leaks over here but coolant is just bleeding out of the return line ... I asked my friend in the dealership to get me his price on a set of OEM return lines ... I'll put them on when I take the exhaust mani off to port it out ...


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks Veedub. Trying to get all the loose ends figured out before I do the install and half way through it realize I forgot something. It is my daily driver so I can't really afford to forget something and be without my ride for a week or two waiting on a specific bolt or screw. lol


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (BlitzKriegGetta)*

do you have software yet? im trying to sell mine


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

Not yet. I talked to Chris at Revo about it. Their US headquarters is not far from where I live.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (BlitzKriegGetta)*

reada f ew pages back and see how good revo is :/ some people have good luck with it though.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_reada f ew pages back and see how good revo is :/ *some people have good luck with it though.*









If you run it how it wants/needs to be run it'll make power. If you try to run it any other way it sucks. It took me a year of messing with it (like 15 different configurations) to figure that out. If someone wants to use Revo and wants my experience I'm a PM away.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

I agree ... the software is great when used with the hardware its suppose to be used with ... otherwise ... look elsewhere ... if its a stock k04-02x your good ... but if you're going hybrid stay away ...


----------



## guitar72186 (May 19, 2008)

As far as the leaks go, just tighten the bolts to torque spec. Steve with the water meth, if your going maf be sure to wire in a on and off switch in your cabin. When the car is first warming up the maf reads over 2v so you spraying water meth at idle. It fouls spark plugs real quick. Ask me how I know. As car as he tune goes, use vag com and unisettings and you can tune youself for timing advance. People get scared with wmi but it's easy to install and tune yourself with great results


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (guitar72186)*

Thanks for the heads up ... But I don't even have a MAF sensor on my car ... my tune is MAFLESS ... THanks to Chris Tapp ... I want to dyno tune it because Greg from Driversport can go in there and fine tune specific parameters at specific RPM's ... so I figured he can tune the whole system all at once ... The software calls for 22-23 psi also and I've only taken it to a 23 psi spike nad a solid 20 psi hold ... so there plenty of power left there but would rather have it tuned properly on the dyno before adding watermeth into the equation. that I know I can tune on my own ...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

quick question to the guys running WMI ... what size nozzles are you using?


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (spartiati)*

I am not going hybrid. It is going to be the stock 02X kit with 380cc injectors and VR6 MAF/Sensor. I have been researching this kit for about 2 years, pretty much since I been piecing it together. I have a forge MBC, but I am probably going to see how it runs without it at first. I have read stories where it works good with and without.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (BlitzKriegGetta)*

if its the 3 port bleed style valve dont use it u'll have a vacuum leak and the car won't be too thrilled ... honestly it's a great setup for an everyday car that you want to be reliable..


----------



## guitar72186 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

I'm running the 225 nozzle as suggested by snow performance. You can probably go one step higher with the hybrid, but you'll be going through more water meth. 225 works great for me


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (guitar72186)*

well i have a dual nozzle setup so a 225 pre-tb and 125 i think is post ... or is it 175 ... damn i cant remember ... basically the 2 smallest ones that come with the kit ... im thinking that would be good but just wanted to see the consensus ...


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hmm, I just checked my MAF because my logs were showing low readings (~180g/s max). I've been running the car this way and I always thought it could do better and there was some strange timing pull in the higher rpm range (timing angle was at 6 and pull at 6).
Turns out it's a 2.5 MAF (WTF). Here's the part number 07C 906 461. It's a 3" but still...
I'm trying to find someone near that could lend me one for a log.
BTW What's the correct part number for AMU?


_Modified by AFX20 at 10:24 AM 8-6-2009_


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (AFX20)*

that's weird ... if its a 3" inner diameter then that would cause the lower readings ... most files are tuned for a vr6 MAF housing and 1.8t sensor which is 3" outer diameter and 2.75" inner diameter ... the larger MAF would def cause lower readings ... but as low as 180g/s? I think you may have a slight leak somewhere ... def try swapping housings to see if that helps ... 
as for the timing issue? I would say swap the housings first and then worry about the timing ... may be too much air (that the MAF is seeing getting by) from the larger housing causing it to run leaner and hotter correcting this by pulling timing ...


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Well it fits right in the Samco TIP, so outer diameter is probably the same as the 225. Maybe the sensor is different?
I found someone near where I live so I'll try that today or tomorrow. Logging the air mass, timing and boost. Should I log something else?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Okay, I'm not trying to be a d!ck. But your profile makes me laugh. You boldly claim to have the most powerful oem+1.8t in the US? Is that a joke? You have a dyno showing 240hp. I've seen dynos way higher and seen a k04 run 11's. Or is just because you have a custom tune and your tuner said "theres 75 hp left". A hybrid k04s have been around for years, people have used RS4 and porsche parts swapped into the turbos. Now I know you had problems w/ REVO and went with TAPP but a custom tune is no where near required for these turbos. I mean whats your hybrid flow 4lbs more a minute? People where making 375whp+ 5 years ago with big turbos on k03 software. I'm not hating I think what your doing is awesome, I just think your claim is ridiculous unless I missed the superdyno chart somewhere.


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

Ok well, it didn't change anything. There's something wrong. The guy has an A4 with a stock TT225 engine and he said it wasn't pulling more than his car.
The custom software sucks or there's a problem with the turbo.
Edit: WOW with the 225 MAF the timing was pulled of as much as 12deg. I also realized that the specified boost is 2500mbar and actual never goes higher than 2250. Should I try to lower the boost with UniSettings?


_Modified by AFX20 at 2:29 PM 8-6-2009_


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_Okay, I'm not trying to be a d!ck. But your profile makes me laugh. You boldly claim to have the most powerful oem+1.8t in the US? Is that a joke? You have a dyno showing 240hp. I've seen dynos way higher and seen a k04 run 11's. Or is just because you have a custom tune and your tuner said "theres 75 hp left". A hybrid k04s have been around for years, people have used RS4 and porsche parts swapped into the turbos. Now I know you had problems w/ REVO and went with TAPP but a custom tune is no where near required for these turbos. I mean whats your hybrid flow 4lbs more a minute? People where making 375whp+ 5 years ago with big turbos on k03 software. I'm not hating I think what your doing is awesome, I just think your claim is ridiculous unless I missed the superdyno chart somewhere.









No no superdyno ... sorry ... and claim well ... yes it is just that a claim 
... glad it made you laugh ... 
Car would have been on the dyno sooner ... but I toasted my tranny so I need to fix that before justifying a dyno session ... 
and ridiculous? that's your opinion, everyones entitled to their own. Highest hp on a stock k04 with stock small port head is i think in the 260's ... i made 240 on a horrible tune ... with a bigger head and better flowing turbo I should make more than that ... so I don't think it's ridiculous... my car for the most part is a oem+ ... so if you laugh thats great ... I will gladly post my dyno when I go again after I fix my tranny. 
Claiming most powerful oem setup doesnt mean it'll be more powerful than a 28rs or 2871r or something like that nor am I claiming 350whp ... so i dont think its as ridiculous ...


----------



## theGo (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (bmxp)*

good info thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (AFX20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AFX20* »_Ok well, it didn't change anything. There's something wrong. The guy has an A4 with a stock TT225 engine and he said it wasn't pulling more than his car.
The custom software sucks or there's a problem with the turbo.
Edit: WOW with the 225 MAF the timing was pulled of as much as 12deg. I also realized that the specified boost is 2500mbar and actual never goes higher than 2250. Should I try to lower the boost with UniSettings?

_Modified by AFX20 at 2:29 PM 8-6-2009_

Are you supposed to run the TT225 MAF sensor with your software? Any chance you can give more info about who did the software and such? What sort of cooling do you have? What are your intake air temps? 
With the spec boost being 2500mbar it's requesting 22psi. That's not really that unusual. With my Revo K04-02x ECU I was getting 2550 or whatever from ~3800 to forever. IIRC that's the end of the MAP's reading capabilities.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

u running a step colder plug? whats the gap set at?


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

The software was made custom for what I had, but I remember giving the tuner the part number for the MAF. So that's why there's probably no problem there.
As for who he is, he's a local guy doing mostly diesel stuff, so he asked his partner in Germany, don't know who he is though.
The cooling is a BoostFactory SMIC with a Neuspeed pancake replacement pipe and a eurojet tb hose.
Here's a log I did this morning. This was done with 94oct! But look at the timing pull, is it normal since I let off the throttle? I should do a better log but I can't find a good place to do a long 3rd gear run, so it's me getting on the highway.








As for plugs, I have BKR7EIX with a .030 gap. I can't change the gap since it's irridium.


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_hey J i'll be working all day on wed but feel free to stop by my job and take the valve for a spin. its smooth boost as you are accelerating from 2200-3300. anything above that is really quick and goes to give it a try.

thanks for the offer man, i really appreciate it, but i ended up taking the gf's car to NY. I'll have to investigate some more, or if i'm in NY again, i'll let you know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_steal parts for us, every mk4 has stubbies too right? haha get on that son!!!
i never really had a problem, i was just trying to figure out if it would work, once i threw it on it worked so now I just have to get the hang of it. 
have fun over there!!!

hahaha yea man, they all have euro rubs and e-codes too







you still in DC?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (AFX20)*

well for the most part there is going to be some timing pull after you get off the throttle ... that's almost expected ... but 12 is too much ... that inconsistent timing pull across the cylinders is interesting ... One thing to try is get unisettings or lemmiwinks and increase channel 03 ... thats fuel on decreasing load (aka throttle shut with the motor costing ... the extra fuel may prevent the timing pull) If not then just put it back to wherever it was. 
For the most part timing pull is really bad when under load accelerating hard under high boost at high rpms. ... You have zero timing correction while under load until you lift and get back into it ... 
Get a better pull from like 2500-6000 with no lifting just straight pull log ... that would give us a better understanding ...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

LOL. was that a 25 minute logging session? That's just straight up impressive. I agree with Spartiati, really what you need is a single 3rd pull from at least 3-6k. The longer the better for logging purposes. Additionally, try to only do 1 thing at a time (though it's not going to give a solid picture at once, just have to work on assumptions) so that the sample rate is higher. Your rate there was super lower. Just go out and do like 003 alone. Then check your IATs (002?) and once they're back to normal do 020 for a single pull. Etc etc... That'll give you a much better feel for what exactly is going on instead of 400+ rpm blank spots.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

225 at the tb pipe. 175 or 60 would be ideal for after the throttle body although you may find it to be a little much. I've got one 225 and I bog if I have it set any lower than 7-10psi. I also get timing pull on decel and thats a great idea adding more fuel to compensate but I've been having even more of an issue with lower range timing pull which I can spray low enough to fix it.


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

How much do I need to increase channel 3?
And yeah the log was bad, I need to find a good place to do a proper log, but that won't happen 'til next week.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (AFX20)*

dont change anything yet ... get a good log so we can see exactly what's going on ...


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Just an FYI... the PI exhaust adapter and an APR 3" DP is not a good combo. After my install I could tell the DP was vibrating against that heat shield over the axle at times--and rubbing or hitting it on shifts. I had the attitude of "oh ill get to fixing it one of these days". I was just gonna put some header wrap around it to cushion it.
However, before I could get to that, it appears the vibration/heat melted or otherwise destroyed the power steering hose that runs under that shield. I will be picking up a new line AND a 42DD downpipe ASAP.
The PI adaptor might work great with a stock dp, apr 2.5", or even 3" dps from other manufacturers but the APR 3" combo should definitely be avoided! So if anyone wants this adaptor, I will be selling it soon!


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chemhalo* »_Just an FYI... the PI exhaust adapter and an APR 3" DP is not a good combo. After my install I could tell the DP was vibrating against that heat shield over the axle at times--and rubbing or hitting it on shifts. I had the attitude of "oh ill get to fixing it one of these days". I was just gonna put some header wrap around it to cushion it.
However, before I could get to that, it appears the vibration/heat melted or otherwise destroyed the power steering hose that runs under that shield. I will be picking up a new line AND a 42DD downpipe ASAP.
The PI adaptor might work great with a stock dp, apr 2.5", or even 3" dps from other manufacturers but the APR 3" combo should definitely be avoided! So if anyone wants this adaptor, I will be selling it soon!


The PI adapter has never been a good fit for anyone who has run it. There have been issues pretty much forever with it, but there's obviously ways to change the DP to shorten it's length a bit (1" makes a huge difference) or something of that nature. The 42DD DP seems nice, but I've never personally run it. I was very close to picking one up a few times, but I couldn't get over 42DDs cheapness in not running stainless metal.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

im running my PI adapter with my 3" ghl downpipe and i have no problems with it ... then again the adapter was designed specifically with that downpipe as a mockup ...
after swapping in another 02j and finding that broken I just coughed up the cash for an 02m swap ... stock clutch though so thats my next big venture ... will have to take it easy until i get one ... 
anyone know why the final drive changes (so i hear) when going from a dual mass or single mass???


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*

I use the 42 draft designs downpipe (race) i love it, aluminumized steel will outlast the car. IMO its a quality product and I wouldnt be concerned with stainless vs aluminumized steel.
I really question pro-importants more and more some stuff is quality while others is questionable at best. Nice imput the fitment issues regarding their "adapter"


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (MkIVwarrior)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIVwarrior* »_I use the 42 draft designs downpipe (race) i love it, aluminumized steel will outlast the car. IMO its a quality product and I wouldnt be concerned with stainless vs aluminumized steel.
I really question pro-importants more and more some stuff is quality while others is questionable at best. Nice imput the fitment issues regarding their "adapter"

I guess I disagree with the statement about aluminized..
42DD DP that's 1.5yrs old:








GHL DP that's 3yrs old:








Both images are swiped from items FS on here currently. The only thing that looks like crap on my GHL is the resonator - which GHL foolishly used aluminized for back in the day. That's why they have had a ton of warranty claims on them. They rust out over time (mine is ~5yrs old now and flaking).


_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 7:11 PM 8-10-2009_


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
Both images are swiped from items FS on here currently. The only thing that looks like crap on my GHL is the resonator - which GHL foolishly used aluminized for back in the day. That's why they have had a ton of warranty claims on them. They rust out over time (mine is ~5yrs old now and flaking).

_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 7:11 PM 8-10-2009_

Mine is about the same thing ... all the piping looks good just the resonator is alittle rusty on the surface ... otherwise ... solid ...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_
Mine is about the same thing ... all the piping looks good just the resonator is alittle rusty on the surface ... otherwise ... solid ...

Random factoid for those who may not know, GHL is the company that produced the PI adapter. I don't know if that's common knowledge these days or not, but just a random bit of info.
I still am somewhat unclear as to how the DP can be THAT far off, but again, I'd advise taking an 1" out of the middle and getting it rewelded. Way more economical in the long run. If you decide to sell, LMK though. I may be interested in another


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

lol ... if I decide to sell it ... damn ... idk ... it would probably be a while down the road before I decide to sell this car ... way too much invested in it ... It's def staying a minimum of 4-5 years with me before I think of selling it ... by then hopefully ill be done with PT school...


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*

hmmm, well for me it will last the life of the car. Even though that 42 is rusty in question it is still years away from need of replacement. A little surface rust never hurt anyone








Im going to graduate this year so my new wheels are comming soon


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (MkIVwarrior)*

i would probably keep this as my daily and get something else ... but we'll see what happens .. just trying to get the thing back on the road again ...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*

so guys just finished up my 02m swap last night ... very nice tranny ... shifts beautifully ... 
flat broke currently ... 
I do have a Forge Wastegate Adjustable actuator brand new in the box (yes i have one in the car but also another one brand new)
if anyone is interested pm me with offers ...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*

if anyone is interested
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4523750


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*

guys i need help, coolant lines are leaking again. I have reinstalled them and put new crush washers over 5 times now. and they still leak. torqued to proper spec and even put 750 deg RTV around each banjo, still dripping. I think my lines may be slightly warped. soo..... what other options do I have? I run new lines that dont use banjos? 
-Devin


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

inexpensive but I would go and use the pro imports line kit. Mind you the coolant feed line will not fit the plastic Y near the coolant resevoir so your going to have to cut that. 
If you want I have the Pro imports return line kit still, i never used it. You can have it for a nominal fee + shipping


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (MkIVwarrior)*

I went with the PI kit, other than what mkivwarrior said with cutting the hose at the Y I've never had an issue with them.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

i guess everyone has different luck but in my opinion the PI lines suck royally. brand new they were leaking from the first time the motor turned over. im gonna be looking for a set of oem lines to replace these as soon as funding is available.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*

I have deleted my coolant res so the plastic y wont be a problem, MKIV warrior, please pm with ow much. ill pay right away. do the PI lines just tread into the turbo/block without a banjo? ive never even seen a picture of them.
-Dev


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

I think you just need a MAN to tighten those banjo bolts, Devin


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chemhalo* »_I think you just need a MAN to tighten those banjo bolts, Devin









low blow! lol ... and its on... ding ding ding ... haha.. iDevin i'll see if i have any pics of them installed.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Jesus Matt where have you been man? And i would normally agree with your witty comment but this is honestly the fifth time its happened, i have tightened them, torqued them to factory spec, tighter, etc etc. Im done trying, and the back of my motor FSB, axles, etc are all white-ish pink.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


some sick weather here in NYC ... funnel cloud by my house ... you folks in the midwest may be use to this but not me ... lol ... Devin get some high temp sealant and go ape $hit on those lines ... lol ...


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

those clouds are weak








I have 750* stuff on there but I guess its not cutting it, I used a lot to around every crush washer but its still seeping through. gah


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

750 def is not high enough ... the hotside of the turbo alone gets upwards of 800-1000 degrees ... how long did u let it cure?


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*

I originally had the OEM oil pan stuff on them after the second motor build and that held up fine for a few months, but this high tmep stuff lasted a few days only. I let it cure for 36 hours.








I know the egts can reach up to 800-1000 but does that really transfer to the outside of the housing, and the center of the turbo where these things are bolting to?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

hmmm ... that may be your best bet then ... throw some of the oilpan stuff on let it cure and call it a day ... just add a few layers and let each cure ... im going to try the OEM lines soon ... have to yank the exhaust mani for some porting so going to swap the lines at the same time ...


----------



## Duby T (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Starting to piece together a K04-020 kit and need advice
I currently have a 2.5GHL DP and I was wondering if anyone has any experience with this DP mated to a Pro Imports up pipe?
I hear the PI pipe is made by GHL and I want to know if anyone has had any fitment issues with the PI pipe and the GHL 2.5DP? Any rattles? leaks?
Ideally, I would like to pick up the 42DD K04 DP, but I want to stainless steal








Canadian winters are harsh on cars due to the salt and rocks


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

when are you looking to get it all done? I hear mixed things about the PI adapter, and my 42DD fits ok, not perfet. If you know a welder and someone who can get you a ko4 flange, all you need is a 180 bend, or 2 90's and any good welder could easily replicate the 42DD piece.
however, I may be selling my stuff off soon and my 42DD is ceramic coated, no rust and holds up to the winter elements as well, so pm if you're interested.


----------



## Duby T (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_
however, I may be selling my stuff off soon and my 42DD is ceramic coated, no rust and holds up to the winter elements as well, so pm if you're interested. 

I'm in no hurry to complete the kit as I won't be installing it until next summer.
Is your 42DD the 3" K04 downpipe?


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

feels good when you see a modded R headlights in your rear view mirror


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (MikeKondilis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeKondilis* »_feels good when you see a modded R headlights in your rear view mirror 

Haha, I destroy Rs







. A local w/an R w/APR, CB exhaust, intake, and something else is hardly within buses after 2-3 gears.
FWIW, I'm hoping to bring some new stuff into the thread here in the near future... I can't say much because I have a bit of researching to do, but I think it could be good for the k04-02x community








Oh yeah, I'll let you all know (for those who are interested/care) whenever I get a build thread started in the 1.8T forums. Anyone have any ironic/funny title suggestions for my k04-02x build? 
On a side note, anyone need 415cc injectors? LMK http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (Duby T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duby T* »_
I'm in no hurry to complete the kit as I won't be installing it until next summer.
Is your 42DD the 3" K04 downpipe?


yes, 3"


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

ill have to read this again... since ive decided im going ko4-02x until i find the money to do a real bt kit the right way....


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

Guys i'm selling a 90 degree reducer for the kit, for any of you that are running a stock IC or an upgraded side mount: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4548667


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (J-tec)*

For those of you piecing together k04-20 kits, I have a set of 4 AUDI tt 225 blue top injectors with the metal nozzle from my previous PRO IMPORTS KIT. I also have the ECU with REVO PI K04-20 SW . It is from my AWW DL code. PM me if interested. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*

Why don't you, J-Tec, and I just put all our pieces together into one full kit... lol.


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chemhalo* »_Why don't you, J-Tec, and I just put all our pieces together into one full kit... lol.

LOL we should man, i really wouldn't care if we did it. If you want to make a post for all of them, i would ship mine out with it no problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Duby T (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: (J-tec)*

I'm waiting for a response from unitronic for the question below, but I figured I would see if anyone knows here.
Does anyone know what injectors and MAF unitronic recommends for its K04-020 software?
I've decided to go with Uni and I want to know what works best for their software.


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: (Duby T)*

Why bother.. For the same dough you can get the Eurodyne Maestro! Start out with whatever base flash you want, and tune it any way you want..


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (The*Fall*Guy)*

agreed. eurodyne is hands down the software to have for 1.8t's ...


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

there's more that goes into the maestro that people know about. and Uni requires 380cc and TT maf. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
and eurodyne is very good, but theres no proof its the best for an average ko4 setup, steves tune is custom for his setup which has a lot of components, hybrind, AEB head, 440's etc. im not bashing them, but putting a eurodyne 440 (or meastro) shouldnt be titled "the best"


_Modified by DBVeeDB at 9:11 PM 9-3-2009_


----------



## Duby T (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_there's more that goes into the maestro that people know about. and Uni requires 380cc and TT maf. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thanks!
I chose Uni because A) I really don't plan on maxing out my K04 B) I don't have a clue how to tune anything myself (ie maestro) and C) I have heard good things about Uni.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_there's more that goes into the maestro that people know about. and Uni requires 380cc and TT maf. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
and eurodyne is very good, but theres no proof its the best for an average ko4 setup, steves tune is custom for his setup which has a lot of components, hybrind, AEB head, 440's etc. im not bashing them, but putting a eurodyne 440 (or meastro) shouldnt be titled "the best"

_Modified by DBVeeDB at 9:11 PM 9-3-2009_

You're right ... I meant to say it as my opinion more so than fact ... I'm not bashing other tuning companies ... in all honesty I probably would have gone Uni myself had I not met Greg from driversport and Arnold from pagparts. They are both local to me and about a 20 minute drive so when I was having problems with my Revo 380, greg did everything he could to get me the latest 440 from revo (which sucked alot, bad idle ,,, a/f was all over just a disaster) and then brought up the idea of eurodyne. The one thing that sold me was that if there is any problems whatsoever they can get Chris Tapp on the phone and have him personally help with the problem. With Revo all the tuners are in the UK and Uni i'm not sure about ... regardless uni is great for a stock k04 setup.


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

I love my revo, popped my IC pipe today when i spiked 25 pounds lol, next week going with a 3'' downpipe and prob raise the boost from the revo sps and throwing it on the dyno and also going to the track, ps mazdaspeed 3 in the rear view mirror those things are quick as sh*t


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (MikeKondilis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeKondilis* »_I love my revo, popped my IC pipe today when i spiked 25 pounds lol, next week going with a 3'' downpipe and prob raise the boost from the revo sps and throwing it on the dyno and also going to the track, ps mazdaspeed 3 in the rear view mirror those things are quick as sh*t


Revo k04-02x SW w/415cc injectors runs very nicely








That aside, depending on your model of SPS3... I ran mine with high boost: 7, timing 5 IIRC. That was on 93oct. 
The Speed 3s are pretty quick. They have really weird gearing though. They seem to fall off pretty quickly (probably the horrible IC + the fact it's a k04 on a 2.3; though direct injection is NICE). They do have some k04 love though


----------



## Duby T (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

What sort of clutch setups are you guys running?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Duby T)*

i was running a stage 3 eurospec clutch kit with a 14.5 lbs billet steel flywheel ... ran great but blew 1st gear synchro. I did a 6 speed swap and have a used stock clutch flywheel and its holding ok for now ... I got a steal of a deal on a stage 5 southbend clutch and lightweight flywheel so i got that (overkill but i'd rather over do it on clutch holding than worry about slipping down the road ... plus can always go bigger turbo without worrying ... )


----------



## Duby T (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Is it possible to run the 1.8T airbox with the VR6 MAF housing? Or do I need to use the VR6 airbox?


----------



## Maxpowerz (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: (Duby T)*

vr6 housing is 3in the 1.8t housing is like 2.5 or 2.75 for the maf so its not going to work


----------



## Duby T (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: (Maxpowerz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maxpowerz* »_vr6 housing is 3in the 1.8t housing is like 2.5 or 2.75 for the maf so its not going to work

That's what I figured 
I think I will end up using a cheap short ram


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (Duby T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duby T* »_
That's what I figured 
I think I will end up using a cheap short ram 

Pick up a vr6 stock airbox and smooth it, add a ram air tube and it works really well,speaking from experience


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

Any tips on getting the stock mani to flow better? Thinking about extrusion honing it and then ceramic coating it...


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Yosh_Cupra)*

Can anyone give me the specs of the oil and coolant lines? 
I need to know pretty much everything about the lines... length, line diameter, fittings on either ends... 
the ko4-02x is going on a 2004 gli AWP motor
Thanks.


----------



## Duby T (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: (ANT THE KNEE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ANT THE KNEE* »_
Pick up a vr6 stock airbox and smooth it, add a ram air tube and it works really well,speaking from experience









I already have this done to my 1.8T airbox http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
However, I think I might just get a cheap polished short ram to accent my polished intercooler piping and intake manifold








I know I will be sucking in hot air, but realistically, no matter what intake anyone uses, the air will be hot once it gets to the turbo.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Yosh_Cupra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yosh_Cupra* »_Any tips on getting the stock mani to flow better? Thinking about extrusion honing it and then ceramic coating it...

That would work but for the price of both ballpark around 650 for the extrude hone and another 150 to ceramic coat it you can find someone to make you a custom manifold for about the same with alot better flow... I'm gonna experiment with a very well known local guy who does custom M3 turbo setups and just about anything turbo ... if the price is right im doing it.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gberg888GLI* »_Can anyone give me the specs of the oil and coolant lines? 
I need to know pretty much everything about the lines... length, line diameter, fittings on either ends... 
the ko4-02x is going on a 2004 gli AWP motor
Thanks.

don't know the specs offhand but honestly just use the oem lines off of the TT .. they work fine ...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (J-tec)*

anyone interested in a 5.5L windshield washer fluid reservoir?


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

OEM lines from the TT work on a AWP motor?
Where is the best/cheapest place to get these lines?


_Modified by Gberg888GLI at 10:07 PM 9-13-2009_


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gberg888GLI* »_OEM lines from the TT work on a AWP motor?
Where is the best/cheapest place to get these lines?

_Modified by Gberg888GLI at 10:07 PM 9-13-2009_

If you have a hybrid oil pan you cannot use the OEM TT225 oil return line.
From what I've seen, the oil feed lines are almost identical (stock + TT225) which is why you likely don't need that. Additionally, the coolant feed is the same, just not sure on overall length... and ditto with coolant return. I thought someone on here used all stock lines except for the oil return. Could be wrong though...


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

i dont know if i have the hybrid oil pan... its a 2004.5 GLI with the AWP motor... and i cannot easily check because i have the OEM skid plate installed...
So i can use my stock ko3 lines except my oil return? or do i need all the oem tt225 lines and a new oil return?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gberg888GLI* »_i dont know if i have the hybrid oil pan... its a 2004.5 GLI with the AWP motor... and i cannot easily check because i have the OEM skid plate installed...
So i can use my stock ko3 lines except my oil return? or do i need all the oem tt225 lines and a new oil return?

You should have a hybrid pan unless someone changed it. Unfortunately, the TT225 oil return line only fits the all alum pan. So, your best bet for that is to buy the PI line or to cut up your stocker and get a new one made.
I'm not positive on the line re-usage. As mentioned, I believe that somewhere near the beginning of the thread people posted what lines they could/could not use/reuse for this setup. I believe oil feed is good and I believe that coolant feed + return may be good as well. The turbo sits a bit higher and closer to the driver - so that's where the length issues play in (not on oil feed though IIRC). 
Edit: After a quick look it seems like the regular k03 oil feed line can stay and the coolant feed can be used (needs to be lengthed a touch w/heater hose - i.e. pull it off, slide new hose on, add straight connector). It seems like the coolant return may need to be the TT225 one though. And the oil return I already mentioned won't work with a hybrid pan anyhow - but apparently hydraulic shops should be able to make you a custom one pretty easily. Mine is now -10 an fittings + line to keep it simple.


_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 12:34 AM 9-14-2009_


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

what exactly do i need to make the oil return line? provided i buy fittings, or have my stocker reworked?
how much heater hose do i need to extend the stock ko3 coolant feed?
Anyone have part numbers on the tt225 coolant return? is it 06a 121 081?
stock ko3s oil feed fits and i do not need to replace that one.
`````
What sort of hardware do i need to install these lines? will the stock stuff i take off work? i only ask because the guy i might be buying some lines from has none of the hardware, just the lines!

_Modified by Gberg888GLI at 10:49 PM 9-14-2009_


_Modified by Gberg888GLI at 10:50 PM 9-14-2009_


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

All of the part numbers are here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
As far as the heater hose to extend the coolant feed - I'm not sure as I bought a PI one personally (though it's a POS and is getting to be "flakey" as it gets older/hotter/cooler). For my oil return line I hacked the center braided portion out, bought -10an fittings, got those welded to the ends, then bought a -10an line and connected.


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

i looked at those part numbers... but they are not specific to return and feed...


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

2 step in action








http://www.flickr.com/photos/d...tream/
i know its bad for the turbo dont yell at me, just enjoy it haha


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

sweet Dev... SHOTS FIRED!!!!! in chi town ... lol ...
any of you guys heading down to H20?


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*

yes, will be in VA thursday night, and MD on friday. steve you got my #


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

My car will be hibernating at home ... my cousin is driving so taking a ride in his car ... we'll be there probably friday night and staying till sunday ... I'll def let you know ...


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

I'll be there for sure with the jetta and a slew of hooligans lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

I won't be there







. 
However, hopefully by the time you are all getting home I'll have a surprise of sorts to share







. We'll see though... don't want to let the cat out of the bag since I'm not sure on an arrival date.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

i need some motivation so it better be good trevor


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_I won't be there







. 
However, hopefully by the time you are all getting home I'll have a surprise of sorts to share







. We'll see though... don't want to let the cat out of the bag since I'm not sure on an arrival date.
Ha! I think I know what it is...







Btw, Thanks for the transaction lol!


----------



## RJAZ (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: (J-tec)*

Got a sweet deal on a K04 swap, and slowly fixing each inadequacy $200.00 a month at a time 
Current:
k04 from Audi 225
Custom 3in DP no cat to stock gti exhaust








FMIC
Forge TIP
Forge splitter DV (set at 25 clicks? still playing with this)
Revo Stage 2 
Audi 225hp Injectors
Just ordered a new south boost gauge.

some questions
1) Should I upgrade my fuel pump? if so. is the apr in tank sufficient?
2) 4bar FPR? 
3) Do i need a N75J valve?
4) How many clicks should my DV be set at?
Current issues
Stalls on sharp turns
Inconsistent boost at partial throttle, approx 3k rpm in 5th gear, boost builds, drops. builds drops, etc.
Holds fine at WOT
I think maybe i have the dv set to soft?
Vacuum leak? (will be checking tomorrow)
Changing the plugs tomorrow still running the stock








Thanks for any input.... I LOVE it so far


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (RJAZ)*

You need the proper k04-20 SW. I ran an APR stage 3 intank pump when i had my k04-20 kit. The SW you choose will determine what FPR and N75 you will need. A full 3inch TB EXHAUST will help your car run more efficiently than bottlenecking like you are now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RJAZ* »_Got a sweet deal on a K04 swap, and slowly fixing each inadequacy $200.00 a month at a time 
Current:
k04 from Audi 225
Custom 3in DP no cat to stock gti exhaust








FMIC
Forge TIP
Forge splitter DV (set at 25 clicks? still playing with this)
Revo Stage 2 
Audi 225hp Injectors
Just ordered a new south boost gauge.

some questions
1) Should I upgrade my fuel pump? if so. is the apr in tank sufficient?
2) 4bar FPR? 
3) Do i need a N75J valve?
4) How many clicks should my DV be set at?
Current issues
Stalls on sharp turns
Inconsistent boost at partial throttle, approx 3k rpm in 5th gear, boost builds, drops. builds drops, etc.
Holds fine at WOT
I think maybe i have the dv set to soft?
Vacuum leak? (will be checking tomorrow)
Changing the plugs tomorrow still running the stock








Thanks for any input.... I LOVE it so far










01gtiaww said:


> You need the proper k04-20 SW. I ran an APR stage 3 intank pump when i had my k04-20 kit. The SW you choose will determine what FPR and N75 you will need. A full 3inch TB EXHAUST will help your car run more efficiently than bottlenecking like you are now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif






01gtiaww said:


> I never had any drivability issues when running my k04 w/ TT MAF and injectors before I got the k04 software flash. I'd investigate your hoses, clamps and boost connections. You shouln't be stalling, if anything running a lil rich.


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_I won't be there







. 
However, hopefully by the time you are all getting home I'll have a surprise of sorts to share







. We'll see though... don't want to let the cat out of the bag since I'm not sure on an arrival date.

Pick me pick me... I know what it is... sorta hahaha


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (bmxp)*

anyone have a spare exhaust manifold laying around ... tt 225 of course ... ill cover shipping to and from ... just need it for a week to mock up something ... will ship it back ...


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Alright who ever has a ko4-02x and is going to be at H20.. we should all meet up at one point or another, check out each others ish, put faces to the SN, etc. etc. how bout it?
Ya? no?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (J-tec)*

ima be there but car wont be ... im down though. i have devins number ... lets start a roster to see who will be there and then we'll all setup a list of who's going and we'll get numbers and make some calls that day 
H2o K04 Crew attending
1) Spartiati aka Steve


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (J-tec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-tec* »_Alright who ever has a ko4-02x and is going to be at H20.. we should all meet up at one point or another, check out each others ish, put faces to the SN, etc. etc. how bout it?
Ya? no?









I'd love to but my schedule is so busy I'm not coming down till late saturday night. I will be showing in golf wild so feel free to stop by and say hi


----------



## SiCk Gti1.8t (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: (EF9Si)*

so how much would u say this kit would come out to w/ used parts? avg...just estimate?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (SiCk Gti1.8t)*

I've seen clean k04-02x setups go for as little as $600 and as much as $1500.. That's just for all the tt parts.. You will still need software, tt injectors, and a suitable downpipe..
It can range from 1200ish for everything on up to 2500ish+ depending on how dilligent you are at finding good deals..


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (SiCk Gti1.8t)*

you could get a full running kit without software (hardware only) for anywhere between 1000-1500 ... you may get lucky with someone parting the injectors and u only need to pay for an upgrade (which usually isnt that much).


----------



## SiCk Gti1.8t (Apr 22, 2008)

Im assuming the turbo and manifold would be the most expensive part? i already have a downpipe...this thread says ill need to find a piece to attach it to the new manifold


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (SiCk Gti1.8t)*

my car won't be done, but its getting there. Nate at Trickedout MS is working on the AEB wiring harness right now. Here's its status:
























Lotsa cleanup to do this winter.....
But Ill be there in the A6, if anyone wants to say hi:


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

jonny jon jon and stevey steve steve, you guys have my number ill be there from fri-mon so call me. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

Ah sucks so many ko4 guys aren't comin! 
But yea steve and devin, we'll meet up for sure, and then swing by the golf wild thing and say what up lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (SiCk Gti1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SiCk Gti1.8t* »_Im assuming the turbo and manifold would be the most expensive part? i already have a downpipe...this thread says ill need to find a piece to attach it to the new manifold

You will need a Pro Imports up-pipe unless you buy the k04-20 DP from 42DD. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01gtiaww* »_
You will need a Pro Imports up-pipe unless you buy the k04-20 DP from 42DD. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

or have one custom fabricated.....


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (jettasmooth)*

if anyone has the ko4-02x downpipe... from 42DD i will buy it off of you... 
i dont really wanna drop as much money on the dp as the turbo... 
...


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (J-tec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-tec* »_Ah sucks so many ko4 guys aren't comin! 
But yea steve and devin, we'll meet up for sure, and then swing by the golf wild thing and say what up lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That would be awesome, I'd love to chat with you guys and exchange ideas and input.


----------



## Jetta20VT (Mar 11, 2009)

hey guys im thinkin of running ko4-022. i have apr ko3 file now and i would have to get the apr ko4 file added on. is anyone running the apr ko4 file? how is it? thanks!


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (Jetta20VT)*

APR does not have an APR k04-20 file it only has a k04-001 file.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (Jetta20VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta20VT* »_hey guys im thinkin of running ko4-022. i have apr ko3 file now and i would have to get the apr ko4 file added on. is anyone running the apr ko4 file? how is it? thanks!

ry, buy my ecu


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

If anyone is looking for a setup... I am selling one that I had for mock up on my car. I've never personally run it - so I can't say anything about it, but it seems pretty nice







I only needed it as a stand in while my car was still running.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4576354


----------



## Jetta20VT (Mar 11, 2009)

hehe i probably will end up buying it dev.


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (Jetta20VT)*

H20 IN 2 DAYS! WTF!
on topic: i love ko4-20's they're awesome get one


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (J-tec)*

hands off my k04-02x


----------



## NahRamp18t (Oct 6, 2008)

I just picked up a tt stock downpipe. Can it be modified to use as my downpipe for my k04 setup. So far its all I have left before I take the car in for the installation. 
Also, are the black tt injecters ok to run with the ko4 swapped 1.8t?


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (NahRamp18t)*

Blue top tt 225 injectors is what you need. I believe the black ones are the same as the stock 180hp mk4 injectors. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (NahRamp18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NahRamp18t* »_I just picked up a tt stock downpipe. Can it be modified to use as my downpipe for my k04 setup. So far its all I have left before I take the car in for the installation. 
Also, are the black tt injecters ok to run with the ko4 swapped 1.8t?



Black TT injectors = 317cc injectors = stock AWW/AWP 1.8T injectors AFAIK.
Check the part number, but I'm betting that's what you have... which is incorrect.


----------



## NahRamp18t (Oct 6, 2008)

nice to know i still have more money to spend....damn, and someone was selling them on the classifieds the other day too.


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (NahRamp18t)*

Yup I was selling them and for cheap too.


----------



## NahRamp18t (Oct 6, 2008)

What about the downpipe fabrication? Anyone use a downpipe custom welded from a stock tt downpipe and an aftermarket 1.8t turbo back exhaust


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (NahRamp18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NahRamp18t* »_What about the downpipe fabrication? Anyone use a downpipe custom welded from a stock tt downpipe and an aftermarket 1.8t turbo back exhaust

J-tech did ... check out his DIY on the stock turbo removal and k04-02x swap ... in all honesty though while you're in there just get either the 42 dd downpipe or the PI adapter and a good 3 " downpipe. those two options will perform much better than using the TT stock downpipe.


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Met J-Tec down in MD at H2O...
Great guy and very cool and easy to talk to... 
Im still massing parts...
So far:
Injectors - oem tt
oil and coolant lines
3inch maf from tt225
APR ko4-02x turbo inlet pipe
Need:
Turbo
Manifold - buying new from the compnay making a new one that should be out soon
adjustable FPR
Downpipe - prob going with a 42dd one since i have their turbo back already
intercooler connector


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gberg888GLI* »_Met J-Tec down in MD at H2O...
Great guy and very cool and easy to talk to... 
Im still massing parts...
So far:
Injectors - oem tt
oil and coolant lines
3inch maf from tt225
APR ko4-02x turbo inlet pipe
Need:
Turbo
Manifold - buying new from the compnay making a new one that should be out soon
adjustable FPR
Downpipe - prob going with a 42dd one since i have their turbo back already
intercooler connector


I know someone who has those items... Well, a good portion of them.








I wish I could have hit up H20. Just trying to get some stuff done around here...


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

got down to close to upper 40's tonight here in IL, car feels greeeeaaaat. Spinning all the way through second, and thats with heavy Long beaches. just wanted to share my excitement.
Ive been in a car since 4:30 a.m. today so its time for bed, H20 was such a blast.


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

Put the Jetta officially up FS this weekend


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gberg888GLI* »_Manifold - buying new from the compnay making a new one that should be out soon


more info on this please?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

Devin's always itchin for something to make his setup better ... 
Anyone heading to Fall Show N Go? It's next sunday ... im hoping to get everything sorted on my car and get the water meth running and tuned by then ...


----------



## Jetta20VT (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote, originally posted by Gberg888GLI » 
Manifold - buying new from the compnay making a new one that should be out soon 
i agree with dev more info please!


----------



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

What kind of numbers are you guys able to see with your 02x setups? I've seen few threads show up every now and then saying that 02x is dangerous for internals because of torque spikes.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (MightyDSM)*

as with any car ... when you take something (in this case a turbo) and put it in a car it was not entirely designed for (yes i know they are all almost identical 1.8t's that is) then the risk for something going wrong is always there ... It's possible to blow the motor on a k04-01(someone did when spiking to 29psi is think) ... If you have everything setup correctly and minimize the spike and run a moderate amount of psi (under 24psi spike) then i think its safe as long as timing, knock and a/f is in check ... average hp for a 02x is 240-260 whp which is respectable...


----------



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_as with any car ... when you take something (in this case a turbo) and put it in a car it was not entirely designed for (yes i know they are all almost identical 1.8t's that is) then the risk for something going wrong is always there ... It's possible to blow the motor on a k04-01(someone did when spiking to 29psi is think) ... If you have everything setup correctly and minimize the spike and run a moderate amount of psi (under 24psi spike) then i think its safe as long as timing, knock and a/f is in check ... average hp for a 02x is 240-260 whp which is respectable...


Of course, 225tt has a stronger engine...
What software are you running?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (MightyDSM)*

eurodyne mafless 440 ... only because im running a hybrid turbo ... otherwise 380 is great ...


----------



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_eurodyne mafless 440 ... only because im running a hybrid turbo ... otherwise 380 is great ... 

What kind of hybrid ?
Do you have any issues with things like cold startups, etc.?
Thanks for help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (MightyDSM)*

clipped exhaust fins 32lb compressor wheel vs the 28lb stock wheel (theoretically capable of about 30-50 more hp) lots of porting on the hotside. ... so basically it flows much more than a stock k04 ... I have zero issues ... absoluetly none. well there is one ... wheelspin!!!! lol


----------



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_clipped exhaust fins 32lb compressor wheel vs the 28lb stock wheel (theoretically capable of about 30-50 more hp) lots of porting on the hotside. ... so basically it flows much more than a stock k04 ... I have zero issues ... absoluetly none. well there is one ... wheelspin!!!! lol

Don't mind having that issue.
Must be nice not havng to worry about MAF








Did you have a chance to dyno yours?


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*

anyone have a ko3s for me?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

devin going back to stock? i may be able to get one for ya ... 
and no ... no dyno yet ...


----------



## Duby T (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: (spartiati)*

What is the benefit of going MAFless????
I hear UNI can do some custom tuning to your liking/needs (ie sensor deletes)


----------



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Duby T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duby T* »_What is the benefit of going MAFless????


One less VW OEM "quality" part to fail


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (MightyDSM)*

it basically related what the map (boost sensor) sees and the O2 sensor. if they match then car = happy... now when running a MAF it relies mainly on the flow of air through the sensor (just generalizing for sake of argument) along with double checking with complex algorithms between injection timing, timing, o2, and map sensors. 
basically ur cutting out one sensor which tends to be a pain in the ass to deal with anyways. you still have plenty of other sensor to make sure ur car is still good. i have better gas mileage response and just overall happier with no MAF in my life ... i mean car. lol


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

spartiati... is that on the ko4-02x that u swap the wheel or a 32lb one? 
Where can i have this done?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

they basically take the 32lb/min wheel and exchange it on the actual k04-02x ... Gpopshop is where I had mine done ... thats the only place I know that do it ...


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

can u buy them from them all set? or u have to send it there?
And... how much is it? 
I emailed them about it too... 


_Modified by Gberg888GLI at 5:30 PM 9-30-2009_


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

i wouldnt do that myself ... u have to make sure its balanced ... they do all of that and warranty the damn thing for a year so thats not bad ... call em up ... jim and jerry are really cool guys and great to talk to ... dont remember the prices offhand ... it was in the begining of this year that I had them do this ...


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

this place is slowing down....
Anyways...
Anyone know the full dimensions of the intercooler connector pipe i need from the audi TT?
I need to know the diameters on both ends... and the how tall it is and how long it is...
like how long each leg of the L it makes are...
thanks.
PS. As for that new manifold... i forgot who i was told about by... but im finding out again this week.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*



Gberg888GLI said:


> this place is slowing down....
> Anyways...
> Anyone know the full dimensions of the intercooler connector pipe i need from the audi TT?
> QUOTE]
> Are you referring to the red one coming off of the turbo? AFAIK it's 2.25" on the turbo side and 2.5" on the IC piping side? I personally run a 2" silicone piece off of my turbo. It's HARD to get it on there though.


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gberg888GLI* »_
PS. As for that new manifold... i forgot who i was told about by... but im finding out again this week.

Report back with that ben, i'm interested checkin it out

_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_anyone have a ko3s for me?

no way you blew up


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (J-tec)*

as soon as i know u guys will know... and i was told it was going to flow 100% over the stock tt manifold and have a introductory price of 300... or so...
anyways... i need to know the lengths of the legs... like it they are 5 inchs long or 8 inches long so i can order the right couplers and 90 degree piece from siliconeintakes.com


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

2ndly... i have a UG SMIC... what do i need to make the ko4-02x work with it? Do i just need that 90 degree elbow?
or do i need more stuff?


_Modified by Gberg888GLI at 6:42 PM 10-1-2009_


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

The charge pipes for the K03 and K04 are both different sizes and in different locations. The pro-imports charge pipe solved this, by mirroring the size and location of the K04 on the turbo side, and mirroring the k03 pipe on the intercooler side.
A 90* bend still might work, but I am not sure exactly how much closer/further away the K03 charge inlet is to the K04 turbo outlet... someone on here might know better.
I still think your best bet is to buy that 90* coupler with the really long legs that I send you in PM... then you can just cut it to suit your needs.


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*

thats my plan i just wanna make sure that all im going to need is that 90 degree piece.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

From what I recall I had to add 4-5" of tubing across the engine and 3-4" down to get it to go to the stock LICP location. Couldn't say for sure, but somewhere in that neighborhood. I'll happily sell you the IC piping I was using, but it's more of a starting place than finishing IMO. It still need refined a bit more - though I ran it as it is for 20k.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

PS. If anyone wants to try to get something going for aftermarket manifolds I may have something in the very near future. I'm still waiting on something, so I've refrained from posting about it, but Spartiati knows a bit.


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

hey... so ur charge pipe was more of a U shape? did i understand that correctly?
im interested in the manifolds...


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

gBerg,
i used the same piping as my ko3 (which is in an oem fashion) and all i had to do was get a long legged 90* coupler like Matt said. 
not the best picture, but you can see how similar my hot side IC pipe is to the stock shape/form, and i just have a right angle coupler on there









if anything, it may have to be slightly higher for the o2x setup
here is a picture of the exact same pipe just powdercoated and I think slightly extended, but i onlyextendedmine because it was rubbing on the axle.


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

so just a long leged 90 dgeree coupler works? 
thanks i can sorta see it in the pictures... i am going to be using my stock charge pipe... and my up smic...
im gonna go out a limb here and call the ko4-02x the Toddler of turbos...
its not quite a baby because its bigger... but its not big enough to be anything older... 


_Modified by Gberg888GLI at 8:27 PM 10-1-2009_


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

you're right but you will feel a differencer in power, esp in higher rpms, its noticable to anyone who has ever been in my car. FWIW


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

im guessing it will feel like being chipped again... its about the same gain in hp... maybe more... 
plus it will be alot more up top... 
i cannot wait!


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

it's completely different from stock turbo! still got decent spool but when u expect the car to fall on its face(4500rpms) this turbo still pulls till about 6000 where that k03 would be screamin from mercy ... def more than just getting chipped again ... changes the car completely (powerband wise)


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_PS. If anyone wants to try to get something going for aftermarket manifolds I may have something in the very near future. I'm still waiting on something, so I've refrained from posting about it, but Spartiati knows a bit. 

all i gotta say guys is save up some money ... you spend so much on these cars and what 04vdubgli has in store you in the near future is def worth every penny and will complement us hybrid guys and the stock guys tremendously ...


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Im very interested... im looking for a manifold... and a turbo...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

pm trevor 04vdubgli ... he has a turbo for you. if he hasnt sold em yet.


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

ive been in contact with him almost constantly these past few weeks... 
he doesnt want to break up his kit...


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm in NYC for the week. But I had a problem yesterday at 11pm. I went to a Sunoco on the I87 and I've filled the car with 93oct gas (I had less than a 1/8 of tank). When I left, the car was shaking like crazy but there was no check engine.
I've tried to look for misfires with vagcom but there was none. I also checked for timing pull but still the same thing, none. 
I had to accelerate very gently for the car to not shake. Later on the road, the car began to run smoother but there seems to still be a little shaking when under hard acceleration.
Did anyone ever heard of a similar problem?
What if one of the injector was not working good? Any way to check with vagcom?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (AFX20)*

possibly bad gas? spark plugs new? u have a CAI and hit a nice puddle maybe? can't think of much. unplug ur MAF sensor and see if the car gets better. if it does u hvae a boost leak. where in NYC are you?


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

idk what was wrong... but do u think i has something to do with the turbo???
if not u should probably go into the 1.8t forum and ask there... they would be better help and u would have more viewers... only people with the ko4 or people interested in it come in here.


----------



## Duby T (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

Please excuse my lack of knowledge, but I was wondering if all Bosch 380cc injectors are the same?
Are injectors designed to fit on specific makes and models?
My friend has some 36lb/380cc injectors laying around from a BMW project.


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Yeah probably bad gas. Spark plugs are new. No CAI. I don't think it's a boost leak though. The car is fine now so all is good. 
BTW, sorry I know I shouldn't have posted here but I knew spartiati was from Brooklyn so maybe if there was anything i had to buy, I knew I could ask him for places to go.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (AFX20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AFX20* »_Yeah probably bad gas. Spark plugs are new. No CAI. I don't think it's a boost leak though. The car is fine now so all is good. 
BTW, sorry I know I shouldn't have posted here but I knew spartiati was from Brooklyn so maybe if there was anything i had to buy, I knew I could ask him for places to go. 

no problem man ... if you're still around nyc pm me ... love checking out a fellow dubbers cars ... or if you need anything come by and i'll help diagnose whatever ...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Duby T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duby T* »_Please excuse my lack of knowledge, but I was wondering if all Bosch 380cc injectors are the same?
Are injectors designed to fit on specific makes and models?
My friend has some 36lb/380cc injectors laying around from a BMW project.


as for injectors I honestly have to say im not sure ... but from what it's worth I know that the bosch 440 injector spray pattern is a no no for our head and valve placement ... if the 380's have a similar then I would say stay away cause you'll have rough start,stumbles and an A/F that wont be as consistent. if he's givin them to you try em ... if they work then awesome ... if not contact Scott at USRT and get some Genesis 415's and run them at 4 bar ...


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_
as for injectors I honestly have to say im not sure ... but from what it's worth I know that the bosch 440 injector spray pattern is a no no for our head and valve placement ... if the 380's have a similar then I would say stay away cause you'll have rough start,stumbles and an A/F that wont be as consistent. if he's givin them to you try em ... if they work then awesome ... if not contact Scott at USRT and get some Genesis 415's and run them at 4 bar ... 

For an stock K04-020 swap (no compressor wheel mods) Genesis 380s @ 3 bar work great. Obviously you should run what the software calls for, but 415s @ 4bar seems really excessive!
@Duby, i would try to match Bosch part numbers. They have to be high impedence for your dub.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*

i would use 415's @ 3 bar. not 4 bar. thats excessive. i always liked having alittle more fuel just to be on the safe side.


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (spartiati)*

instead of the 42lb bosch, I am running a set of 42lb delphi's instead. I have heard the spray pattern is optimal for our setups, versus the bosch which don't atomize the fuel enough...... any thoughts?
oh, and just picked up my C2 stage 5 AEB software from H20.....almost there!!!


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Well I'm back in Canada. I filled the car with some more gas on the road but it was still doing it, so I highly doubt it's the engine.
Thanks alot for the offer though


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (AFX20)*

clogged cat? bad 02? idk ... run some logs and check out what your wideband is doing and cat temps ... u getting a rotten egg smell if you run hard?


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

I agree with spartiati could be a clogged cat, when flooring does it still hold boost normally? any lag? cut off?


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

I don't have a cat, and no bad smell. Someone told me it could be a bad cv joint. So I'm checking that tonight.
The car shakes a lot from left to right, but it's worse with a heavy load in the back (while going to NY). Now it's still there, but a lot worse than it was. 
BTW, there's no code, and the engine seems to run fine.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (AFX20)*

i was just thinking about it. if there is no code and engine is running fine then its very likely drivetrain issue. check axles cv joint. also check to make sure your lugnuts on ur tires are tight. i had someone loosen them up on me a while back. i would bet axles at this point. only thing that would cause something like that.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Ok, serious post...
How many people would be interested in purchasing an equal length, full tubular exhaust manifold for their setup? I need to get a pretty solid number so I can try to get a GB pricing structure done. It's looking to be around $250/manifold. Not certain yet though. 
With a tubular manifold I would strongly suggest running a turbo brace.
Spartiati can chime in about his thoughts thus far on his







. Let me know ASAP if you're interested.


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

$250!!! Hell yeah, I'd be down. As long as it would fit in a MK3. Ive got a little less firewall clearance than your MK4 guys
pics of how it would sit would be killer


----------



## Duby T (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

If I were to grab one of these mani's, would I require a custom fabricated downpipe?


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

$250 sounds great.... but I'd want to see a before an after dyno comparing just the manifolds and to have a good idea of how it fits, clearances, ease of install.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chemhalo* »_$250 sounds great.... but I'd want to see a before an after dyno comparing just the manifolds and to have a good idea of how it fits, clearances, ease of install.

90% unlikely to find a before and after dyno. You'll just have to go off of what gains a similar setup would see (going from a cast to a full, equal length tubular). 
It definitely will be tight against the firewall. Spartiati has some better info that I can get on that currently. I don't know if it'd work in a MK3 because of size. 
Install should be about the same as a stock manifold from what I can tell. The only thing I needed to get done to mine was to get the flanges decked - which I'd suggest everyone check theirs anyhow. It's likely your stocker isn't 100% flat even.
Spartiati, when possible maybe post some pics or something if you get a chance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. I'm going to drop you a PM about them.
P.S. Placement seems to be EXTREMELY close to stock - i.e. no downpipe change or anything like that. Again, more info on that soon...


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

hells yea I'll buy one for $250


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (MikeKondilis)*

guys im picking mine up tonight from having it jet coated ... i will try and get some pics up ... i would install it but I don't have a brace and refuse to run a tube manifold without one ... if someone would like to donate one I'd be more than happy to take it and pay shipping or buy one ... can't find one in the classifieds ... I would do a before and after dyno but to be honest changing an exhaust manifold between dynos is not feasable and would take alot of time considering it will have to be changed while it's about 500 degrees ... or wait an hour or two to let it cool between changing ... now i would do that but that means I'm paying for that dyno time that the car is just sitting there ... if there are afew that would like to help out I can go get the car dyno'd one weekend and then a weekend later swap in the manifold and check the difference.... im getting on the road now to go check out the machinist and get the manifold ... if not tonight then def tomorrow I will get some pics posted ...


----------



## Duby T (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Whats the difference between Audi TT blue, black and white injectors?????
I'm trying to source a used set and I often find people including the color in their description








EX) FS: Audi TT 380cc Blue injectors
I recently found a set and the dude says they are white TT injectors.
HEEEEELP!!!!!!!


----------



## 20thAEdub2615 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (Duby T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duby T* »_Whats the difference between Audi TT blue, black and white injectors?????
I'm trying to source a used set and I often find people including the color in their description








EX) FS: Audi TT 380cc Blue injectors
I recently found a set and the dude says they are white TT injectors.
HEEEEELP!!!!!!!

blue ones are the ones you need.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (20thAEdub2615)*

so posting this from the mobile phone while i walk the dog. the wifey is gonna kill me cause ive been playing with the car all day so pics come tomorrow. as for clearance ... it looks like its gonna be cutting it really close. maybe an inch or so from the firewall. i'll have more of a definite when it is mounted. i will check to see if my fastenal dealer near me has the studs and nuts foi me tomorrow. maybe friday i'll have a sec to put it in. we'll see


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

put me down for buying one without a doubt.... 
im deff in!
ps... just watched a bunch of J-tecs vids... love that ****... i ****ing want my ko4 setup now!!!!


_Modified by Gberg888GLI at 12:21 AM 10-7-2009_


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

ok guys here are the pics ... 
Like 04vdubgli said ... you must run a turbo brace ... having the weight of the turbo resting and pulling on the manifold while it spool and the engine is rocking all over the place (motor mount situation i'm refering to) is asking for this thing to crack (any tubular manifold has this problem!)
Also I would like to add you will need studs to hold the turbo to the manifold. either way this is a great upgrade and will help hold the turbo in place better without having bolt backing out issues ... 
Last little thing I would like to add is heat ... more importantly transitioning between cold to hot and hot to cold ... metal is a solid but flexes and moves around at different temps ... i would avoid just getting in and blasting off(not that you should be doing this anyways) or just shutting it down after a hard run or long cruise (turbo timer would help) ... basically make sure you heat it up and cool it down slowly. This part should be practiced on any car most importantly a turbo setup ...








compare this manifold to the stock one take from
http://www31.brinkster.com/bmxp/K04-02x/Index.html
and for those that are skeptical about the manifold read this from garret about Log (what we have) vs Tubular (what you're getting)
http://www.turbobygarrett.com/....html
i know this doesnt pertain 100% to us nor should we expect the same gain but just to give you guys an understanding of the "POTENTIAL" and i do stress "POTENTIAL" difference between manifolds. look at this page.
http://www.sr20forum.com/745652-post1.html
that would translate to a 15% increase ... ballpark 250whp +15% and you're looking at anything between 265 and 280 realistic whp ... 
Again this is alot of speculation but I will try and get some solid numbers in the future. But just to put it in perspective a full turboback is anwhere between 600 and 1000 dollars and will net close to 10-20 hp gain ... do the math ... 

Also guys i had mine jet coated so unless you do the same it'll look more or less like bare metal .. 


_Modified by spartiati at 11:58 AM 10-7-2009_


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (spartiati)*

It looks really nice. Can you give me a measurement from the furthest pipe to the head flange? I want to see if I will have room in the MK3 for this. Thanks!!!


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Ok, please don't think I am just trying to knock that mani, but I do have a few criticisms. The price is excellent, so that could more than make up them.
I think going for equal length was a bit unnecessary. Accomplishing that made the manifold huge! I am not sure if one of those runners would hit my stock TT225 charge pipe. A DNPerformance style tubular mani would have probably 99.9% of the benefit. The stock mani is NOT a log. It just has cast runners. I am not disagreeing that the increased runner size will help, but all of the exhaust gas IS going through the tiny K04 flange. Thats why I wanted to see a dyno, to see what this is really capable of. I think there are too many variables to compare to cast t25/t3 vs tubular t25/t3, or even to look at a stock k03 vs high flow k03.
On a side note, there seems to be so much expertise here, that its almost like a Pro-Imports style kit could be created. There could be a tubular mani, high quality lines, a charge pipe (or charge pipe options for popular FMICs), and a TIP that doesnt hit the coolant lines.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*

why does this come about right when I decide to part with my kit? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif its a pretty long mani though, but pretty much the only way to get equal length and keep stock location. 
steve, I understand the benefits of tubular/equal length manis, but will this delay spool at all? how much does this mani cost?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chemhalo* »_Ok, please don't think I am just trying to knock that mani, but I do have a few criticisms. The price is excellent, so that could more than make up them.
I think going for equal length was a bit unnecessary. Accomplishing that made the manifold huge! I am not sure if one of those runners would hit my stock TT225 charge pipe. A DNPerformance style tubular mani would have probably 99.9% of the benefit. The stock mani is NOT a log. It just has cast runners. I am not disagreeing that the increased runner size will help, but all of the exhaust gas IS going through the tiny K04 flange. Thats why I wanted to see a dyno, to see what this is really capable of. I think there are too many variables to compare to cast t25/t3 vs tubular t25/t3, or even to look at a stock k03 vs high flow k03.
On a side note, there seems to be so much expertise here, that its almost like a Pro-Imports style kit could be created. There could be a tubular mani, high quality lines, a charge pipe (or charge pipe options for popular FMICs), and a TIP that doesnt hit the coolant lines.

I do not take criticism the wrong way. criticism is required to improve on something already out there. you are absolutely correct. it is not a log. i was just rushing and blurting out off the top of my head. you are also correct in it being alittle overkill with the equal length, however considering this at the moment is our only option we have to work with what we have. i believe the biggest improvment that is to be had with this is the 90* turn this manifold has. it is still a 90 none the less but much larger in diameter and not like the stock cast which is pretty much the runner leading to a dead end and just then shooting 90* down. 
as for measurements i will have them tonight. i am at work and the manifold is at home. regardless of the flaws i believe there is improvements to be had with this whether it be delayed spool(better traction and boost control), lower EGT's and more holding of boost up top. this will help the stock ko4 but for us hybrid with larger hotsides and modifications i believe that our gains will be significantly better


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

since it has a longer run it will take alittle longer to spool up. the length plus cooler EGT's would def cause later spool. nothing solid but i would assume atleast 150rpms


----------



## NahRamp18t (Oct 6, 2008)

Anyone knownthe part number for the Injectors I need for my setup.
Thanks


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (NahRamp18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NahRamp18t* »_Anyone knownthe part number for the Injectors I need for my setup.
Thanks

06A906031J
http://speedlifemotorsport.com/auttfuinset.html
but try and find em used first


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (NahRamp18t)*

Don't waste your money on OEM injectors. Buy USRT Genesis 380s (high impedence)


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chemhalo* »_Don't waste your money on OEM injectors. Buy USRT Genesis 380s (high impedence)

or these guys: 
http://www.racetronix.biz/item...q=&Tp=


----------



## NahRamp18t (Oct 6, 2008)

Can anyone else confirm that these are a waste of time? How about an explanation of exactly why they are? I am looking for a good reliable setup. I don't even plan on getting the bigger turbo inlet pipe because it is prone to falling off. My goal is to have this setup running seemlessly. I don't want even the slightest of complications, especially the easily avoidable. I'm open to opinions


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (NahRamp18t)*

Don't bother with the OEM injectors unless you just REALLY wanna spend $100 more than proven Genesis injectors.
What do you mean "bigger" turbo inlet pipe? There are silicone turbo inlet pipes that you SHOULD use... and I have never heard of one coming off. The stock inlet pipe does not have the metal half like the K03 does and you can see video evidence that the stock pipe can collapse. Not good.


_Modified by Chemhalo at 10:55 PM 10-7-2009_


----------



## NahRamp18t (Oct 6, 2008)

That is the exact type of response I'm looking for. Anyone else think the genesis injectors are best? Silicone pipes better than the stock, as far as fit and reliability?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (NahRamp18t)*

i always preferred genesis ... running them now and love em!! silicon what? if you're referring to the turbo inlet then absolutely 100% better than the stock piece


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_why does this come about right when I decide to part with my kit? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif its a pretty long mani though, but pretty much the only way to get equal length and keep stock location. 
steve, I understand the benefits of tubular/equal length manis, but will this delay spool at all? how much does this mani cost?

One of the biggest things to look at here is that using an equal length mani like this should really help the setup out. Think of it in these terms, equal length manifolds mean that each exhaust gas pulse will travel the same distance - effectively making sure no real turbulence is added. What is even better for this particular setup is that the flange is the size of a port on the head, so now rather than having arbitrary lengths of runners, each runner will arrive at the flange (turbo) at different intervals - effectively making the flange less of a restriction. Does that make some sense?


----------



## paeurolover (Aug 31, 2006)

I started to read the first 3 pages then relized there was 47 pages so im just gunna ask. is getting 280hp out of a k04-001 possible? now dont responsed sayin im wasting my money bla bla bla, or go big turbo, i want 280-300hp on the smallest turbo possible, i autocross my car and i liek the quick spool of a smaller turbo.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (paeurolover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paeurolover* »_I started to read the first 3 pages then relized there was 47 pages so im just gunna ask. is getting 280hp out of a k04-001 possible? now dont responsed sayin im wasting my money bla bla bla, or go big turbo, i want 280-300hp on the smallest turbo possible, i autocross my car and i liek the quick spool of a smaller turbo.

There's an official k04-001 thread somewhere in the 1.8T Forums.
That aside, 280whp out of a k04-001 is going to be impossible. The compressor wheel doesn't flow enough - even if you could optimize everything you couldn't do it without n2o or something.
It'd be a near impossibility to push 280whp out of the k04-02x with it in "stock" compressor form. You may like the powerband, but you're not going to hit 280whp. T3S60 or a 28R is your next best bet.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

measurement off of the back of the block to the furthermost tip seems to be about 9.7 inches.


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

I am in for one of these manis. Maybe two. 
@Spartiati: filaraki mporeite na mou ta steilete sthn Kypro (h estw sthn Ellada)?
Eimai tuner sthn Kypro kai me endoiaferei to project sas.
Exw edw to idio setup me sena. Hybrid k04-023 me big port head kai 3" exhaust apo mpros mexri pisw. Ola ayta se TT quattro me custom programma diko mou me mpek [email protected] Spinarei kai tous 4 troxous olh thn prwth kai deyterh taxythta kai ligo thn trith.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Giannos)*

giasou Giannos. stile mou minima se PM ean mboris na milisime ilikrina gia to thema. i stile mou email sto [email protected]


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

ill def go for one of these manifolds... i gots the cash in hand... are these going to be available for a long time or is this a one time thing?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

04vdubgli is organizing everything. he's the one that would know but i would assume they will be available for this price for a certain time and then price will be much higher if you wanted to buy one yourself


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Ok so the price is gonna skyrocket after the initial batch?
Save me a spot anyways!!! ima buy when when they come out!


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

not necessarily... it's just when you buy things in bulk its always cheaper.


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

i only need one... lol but yeah... i guess cheaper for the manu...


----------



## Duby T (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: (20thAEdub2615)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thAEdub2615* »_
blue ones are the ones you need.

Damn it!
I found a really good deal on a set of used "white" Audi 225TT injectors..........whats the difference between blue injectors and the white ones?????


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Duby T)*

i gots the blues... and a blue 225TT TIP, and this mani coming... all i need is a brace and turbo...
u guys making a brace to go with?


----------



## 20thAEdub2615 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (Duby T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duby T* »_
Damn it!
I found a really good deal on a set of used "white" Audi 225TT injectors..........whats the difference between blue injectors and the white ones?????


the white ones are essentially our stock ones, and the blue ones are 386cc's. Basically the higher the numbers the more fuel they can pump out.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (20thAEdub2615)*

Hey guys do trevor and myself a favor. lets start a definitive list because i know afew are very interested.
I know giannos is interested so i'll put him on the list. please copy the list and post your name if you are in on the buy.
K04-02x tubulr manifold list
1. Giannos


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

K04-02x tubulr manifold list
1. Giannos 
2. Gberg888gli


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gberg888GLI* »_i gots the blues... and a blue 225TT TIP, and this mani coming... all i need is a brace and turbo...
u guys making a brace to go with?

dont the TT's come with a brace? i know the ko3 does, and i think Chemhalo has it on his car cuz he bought all the OEM stuff. I remember not buying one. There should be a triangulated stylel bracket that bolts to the block turbo


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

The brace is 06A 145 536 H and its $20 some bucks.. or used to be... you can re-use all the bolts from the K03 brace.


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*

i think i can just pick that up myself lol for 20 dollars from the dealer... or ECS since they have that thing now...


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

does the actual ko3 brace work or no?
Because that brace u have there is like 40 dollars not 20:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Searc...79530/


----------



## 20thAEdub2615 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

you can count me in as long as the price stays low and there are some positive numbers put up.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (20thAEdub2615)*

as far as the k03 brace thats a def no ... the turbo doesnt even sit in the same area.... 
as for numbers go it'll be very difficult to get a before and after ... Trevor and I are the only ones with the manifold in posession and I might have an hour to try and throw it in tonight before show n go tomorrow ... But I won't have a before and after except for what my Butt Dyno says ...


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

the brace i posted from ECS is the right brace though? Correct?


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

OK quick intro, I've been following this thread for a while now. I've got a Passat 1.8T with the longitudinal version of Spartiati's 32lb/min K04 Hybrid. I've got my own thread on Passatworld with regards to tuning it. http://www.passatworld.com/for...89380
I also posted a video of a recent 2-3 gear pull http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DqgHmyTiec (specs are posted on the vid)
As a comparison I used a video of another Passat with a GTRS elim, same transmission (tip) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfN2WuLa764

I timed both from 3000 and it was a dead heat. So I'm pretty happy with the results. Anyway, even though it's a longitudinal engine I thought it may be of some use to you guys.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (PassatMrT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassatMrT* »_OK quick intro, I've been following this thread for a while now. I've got a Passat 1.8T with the longitudinal version of Spartiati's 32lb/min K04 Hybrid. I've got my own thread on Passatworld with regards to tuning it. http://www.passatworld.com/for...89380
I also posted a video of a recent 2-3 gear pull http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DqgHmyTiec (specs are posted on the vid)
As a comparison I used a video of another Passat with a GTRS elim, same transmission (tip) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfN2WuLa764

I timed both from 3000 and it was a dead heat. So I'm pretty happy with the results. Anyway, even though it's a longitudinal engine I thought it may be of some use to you guys. 


You should richen up your tune... the car will make more power. You're actually dangerously lean unless I'm misreading your gauge. Definitely hang around if you want... not a lot of Passats running k04-02x's.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Thanks for the comment. Actually she was running rich at the time I've been seeing about 10.5:1 I've dialed back the pressure to 30lb static and that's as low as it'll go. Now I'm seeing 11:1. I'll probably get my Upsolute rep to revise the file to a leaner one. I'm also running water/meth so that's also a factor.


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Actually, it just dawned on me what you may have been looking at. If it was the bottom gauge that's my boost controller. The wideband is on top and kept cutting out of the picture. .


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (PassatMrT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassatMrT* »_Actually, it just dawned on me what you may have been looking at. If it was the bottom gauge that's my boost controller. The wideband is on top and kept cutting out of the picture. . 

Ah. My bad







. I was a bit concerned for your car's well being for a second there. I'm not used to a digital boost gauge.
That's lower boost than I would have expected, I have to be honest.
Post some pics of your setup if you have them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Thanks for the concern http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif As for the boost there's a couple factors. First, I'm at 3300ft elevation, so you can add 1.5PSI across the board vs sea level. Second, I'm still using the original K04-015 housing which is tiny. I got the turbine clipped 10.5 deg to free up some higher end flow. However, it still chokes off around 5800. Unless I go to a larger housing there's nothing much I can do. 
The only thing I could do is tension the wastegate with the e-boost. This will keep it shut. However, I don't like the idea of building that much backpressure in such a small housing. I'm likely to start melting the turbine fins or overspeeding at that point. Anyway, pulls like a motherf*ker in the midrange though. Which is exactly the way I like it. 
PS I'll post a few pics as soon as I get a minute or two.


_Modified by PassatMrT at 5:10 PM 10-10-2009_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_Like 04vdubgli said ... you must run a turbo brace ... having the weight of the turbo resting and pulling on the manifold while it spool and the engine is rocking all over the place (motor mount situation i'm refering to) is asking for this thing to crack (any tubular manifold has this problem!)

I am afraid that bracing/supporting the turbocharger is not going to save it from cracking in a case like this.
Think for a minute that $250 USD is what it cost to CNC a SS 1.8T header flange and KKK turbo flange.I think alot of you have very HIGH expectations of this manifold ....
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories
just a heads up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

well provide us with something better then...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gberg888GLI* »_well provide us with something better then... 

Developing a manifold from scratch does not happen over night.
Patience my friend


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
I am afraid that bracing/supporting the turbocharger is not going to save it from cracking in a case like this.
Think for a minute that $250 USD is what it cost to CNC a SS 1.8T header flange and KKK turbo flange.I think alot of you have very HIGH expectations of this manifold ....
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories
just a heads up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Yeah, I'm working on getting a better price for a GB. I found that as well... there's a couple of different places selling that/the same design manifold. So, I'm working on beating them up on pricing on it. Right now they're trying to tell me they sell them for $300 + shipping on a bad day and I'm working on reorganizing that. 
At any rate, Issam, I tried contacting you about your manifold. You said it was through rapid prototype but you couldn't even provide a picture. Nor would you share the casting structure, nor would you share anything about it. It was a stock replacement and that was all the information I could get. As I recall, you were trying to keep it off of Vortex and on Cupra R only. 
There are certainly benefits to running an equal length tubular manifold vs. a "larger" cast stock version. As I'm sure you know, equal length is great for pulse timing and helping to keep from overspinning these turbos. While a cast manifold is nice, everyone here would need REAL information on it. And, inherently, a stock runner design still sucks. The collector has weird angles and doesn't bring the correct ports together to time pulses. Unless you've modified the runners + collector? Did I mention we need info yet?
Additionally, $250 to CNC a flange is complete bull****. I could get them done in 316L for $50-60 each. Exactly the same as 034's. That pricing was back when steel was more expensive and the economy hadn't crapped. Could probably do it even cheaper now. I got a KKK turbine flange machined from nothing for $40. That's $100 and I don't own a single piece of the means of creating it. Keep thinking that you have the market cornered here...
I think that people interested in this manifold have an expectation that it will out perform the stock one and be affordable. Which it inevitably will. Now, as it has been stated, a tubular manifold on a street car will absolutely require a brace. Even if it was 1.5" sch 40 I'd still brace it. That's not to say a crack can't happen, but it doesn't cost that much to get someone to tig a little repair. And frankly, if a cracked weld is the only issue your car ever has after you've modded it then you're doing ok.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
Yeah, I'm working on getting a better price for a GB. I found that as well... there's a couple of different places selling that/the same design manifold.

How does $50 a manifold sound + shipping? Sounds alot better than $300/manifold








I live by a very old saying :
"There is an ass for every seat"
I am pretty confident in saying this that "we" have all been offered to push these manifolds for years from various sources in the far east so they are nothing new.The only reason you have not seen any (self respecting) advertiser here selling these manifolds is because if you have been doing this long enough you will know that the gains are not worth the headaches involved...

_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
At any rate, Issam, I tried contacting you about your manifold. You said it was through rapid prototype but you couldn't even provide a picture. Nor would you share the casting structure, nor would you share anything about it. It was a stock replacement and that was all the information I could get. As I recall, you were trying to keep it off of Vortex and on Cupra R only. .

And there were reasons why I wanted to keep it off the forums. The Cupra guys have a completely different mentality/way of thinking than the vwvortex crowd.All I will say is the manifold will outlast and outflow the ebay manifold and I am confident in saying this.

_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
There are certainly benefits to running an equal length tubular manifold vs. a "larger" cast stock version. As I'm sure you know, 
equal length is great for pulse timing and helping to keep from overspinning these turbos. .

That is true but no one here will ever see the benefits of an equal length tubular manifold with a K04 or similar turbocharger.The 1.8T is not a BMW F1 motor so I do not expect it to behave like one...

_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_Unless you've modified the runners + collector? Did I mention we need info yet?.

As much as I would love to disclose some information I simply wont.Not until testing data is laid out.

_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
Additionally, $250 to CNC a flange is complete bull****. I could get them done in 316L for $50-60 each. Exactly the same as 034's..

$250 MSRP to CNC a 1.8T flange & KKK turbine inlet flange is completely acceptable.If you can CNC flanges for $50-$60 then you are in the wrong business and should be machining flanges for the community all day long.
I do not deal with 316 SS but I can comment on 304 and 304 flat bar 1/2" thick x 3" wide x 16" = $40.57/foot so the material needed to make a 1/2" thick 1.8T flange alone is $50...
That does not include:
* Set up time
* Labour to machine flange
Either the machine shops you are using are desperate for work OR again you are in the wrong business.

_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
That's not to say a crack can't happen, but it doesn't cost that much to get someone to tig a little repair. And frankly, if a cracked weld is the only issue your car ever has after you've modded it then you're doing ok.

"tig a little repair"








There is a HUGE difference between a cracked weld and a cracked manifold.Not trying to say you are being naive but if you think that manifold is going to last more than a couple of wot pulls then you are in for a treat. These manifolds are right up the ally with XS power turbochargers and SS Autocrome trash....
But hey I love to be proven wrong so give it a try and good luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G.M.A! (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

bump


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

$55.62/ft for the 316L I was looking at. I was going to purchase a 4 ft^2 piece and then get as many flanges as possible out of it. Should have been something like 48 flanges if everything was setup properly. Works out to a little less than $48/flange including setup + labor - though I was mistaken, it was a waterjet, not CNC that quoted me... December 8th last year in fact.


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

I stay away from IA and everything he says/sells. 
I want the manifold only if it is *not *from him.
I am not giving him another cent. Enough is enough.
/threadjack from people who smelled money and all of a sudden they remembered the k04 thread


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Giannos)*

don't worry. it's not from him. 
i don't deal with IA either. overpriced and a great attitude (insert sarcasm).
any tube manifold is prone to cracking. i'll probably have the manifold on this week and see what goes on.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Giannos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giannos* »_I stay away from IA and everything he says/sells. 
I want the manifold only if it is *not *from him.
I am not giving him another cent. Enough is enough.
/threadjack from people who smelled money and all of a sudden they remembered the k04 thread









Yiannos I am not sure where this is coming from but I am going to stop it here once and for all.I really do not have an issue if you do not want to do business with me now or in the future but next time you post up a comment like the above make sure you tell people that YOU assembled your motor,you then put it in the car without once rotating it by hand and you started the engine...
1. We never asked you to give us a cent.You came to us and got the parts you wanted.How you assembled it was YOUR ISSUE.How can you blame me for an engine failure if I didnt build your engine? You do realise how absurd this sounds right?
2. I offered to HELP YOU and replace all the parts that you needed,emailed you numourous times and you never responsded.
3. I do not manufacture or work for Supertech so how can I be blamed for an issue with Supertech pistons?
My offer still stands....please consider it.

_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_$55.62/ft for the 316L I was looking at. I was going to purchase a 4 ft^2 piece and then get as many flanges as possible out of it. Should have been something like *48 flanges* if everything was setup properly. Works out to a little less than $48/flange including setup + labor - though I was mistaken, it was a waterjet, not CNC that quoted me... December 8th last year in fact.
 
Dont mean to drag this on any further but waterjet is 1/4 the price of CNC and notice the quantity you have posted up.
If you made 48 flanges they would sit on your shelves for a good couple of months only to be blown out at cost later on down the road.Only a small percentage of vw users run tubular manifolds.Volume always brings costs down as you know.


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

Bit of a change of subject here, but who all is running the G-pop 32 lb/min upgrade here? What kind of data/info/impressions do you have? I've got the only longitudinal setup of this turbo as far as I know. So I'd like to see what you Golf/Jetta guys are getting out of them. 
Also, what kind of programming are you running? I'm running an Upsolute GT-28r tune Here are the other engine mods (DBC AEB)
Engine:
-K04-20XX hybrid turbo
-Upsolute GT28 file
-415 Genesis injectors 
-AEM tru-boost EBC
-Innovate LC-1 wideband controller
-Snow performance stage 2 W/M injection
-Eurospec Adjustable fuel pressure regulator
-TT diverter
-APR turbo inlet pipe 
-CAI intake w K&N filter
-034 motorsport exhaust manifold
-Techtonics high flow cat
-2.5in exhaust 
-Glasspack resonator 
-Sport muffler
Info on my turbo: It's running the 32 lb/min compressor with the actual K0422-881 compressor housing. I'm not sure if the turbine is from a KKK K04 or a Hitachi Warner K04. It's a 12 blade turbine is all I can tell. Mine also has a 10.5 deg clip. It's mated to my stock K04-015 housing. Basically the only thing that G-pop re-used was the turbine housing and the wastegate actuator.
Other questions are what kind of boost numbers are you seeing and in what parts of the RPM curve? Also, has anyone actually dyno'ed one of these?
Finally, Here are some pics of the ride that I promised (her name is Black Betty)

















_Modified by PassatMrT at 4:32 PM 10-11-2009_


_Modified by PassatMrT at 4:51 PM 10-11-2009_


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

@Issam Abed: are you for real??????
@everyone else. Feel free to search my threads and posts on this forum. Everything he says is contradicted. I do not need to say anything to argue my point. All the facts are there.
My apologies to all for thread jacking.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Hey guys... this seems to be the situation. It looks like I can get them for right around $190 shipped now. But only if there's at least 5. If we could get to 10 people I could probably get them lower, but it's tough to say.
FWIW, they also sell a downpipe that supposedly is for a MK4 running this car (like the 42DD). I can probably work out some pricing for people who would want one of those as well, but I can't say how good it could be. 
In summary, let me know ASAP. I definitely don't want to keep them waiting at this point.


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

hmm... downpipe too... 
im def down for a manifold


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

i'm down for a mani


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

i wouldve been in if i were getting rid of the setup.








although if i were buying id want to see how this thing holds up. 190 is awfully cheap.


----------



## NahRamp18t (Oct 6, 2008)

Does Gpop do hybrids with k04-001 and k04-023? I have both, and would be interested in sending them to be combined so that wouldn't have to modify my exhaust side. So it'd be a k04-001 exhaust side and k04-023 on the cold side. Now, on the other hand, if there are great disadvantages that I'd just go ahead and use the k04-023 as is....but I was just curious. Searching, and couldn't find a definitive answer.


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (NahRamp18t)*

I'm not sure about the K04-001. However, I think they may be able to upgrade the comp wheel to a 25lb/min one and clip the turbine. As for the K04-023 I'm pretty sure that they can put the 32lb/min comp wheel and bore out the turbine side as well and put a larger turbine. Pretty much the same as what they did with my K04-015. Give them a call, Gerry is really great to deal with. 
My recommendation would be a fully redone K04-023. It should give you something along the lines of 250-270 WHP. I'm really happy with mine. have a look at the vid I posted up top. (It's a FWD tip Passat)


_Modified by PassatMrT at 11:11 PM 10-12-2009_


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (NahRamp18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NahRamp18t* »_Does Gpop do hybrids with k04-001 and k04-023? I have both, and would be interested in sending them to be combined so that wouldn't have to modify my exhaust side. So it'd be a k04-001 exhaust side and k04-023 on the cold side. Now, on the other hand, if there are great disadvantages that I'd just go ahead and use the k04-023 as is....but I was just curious. Searching, and couldn't find a definitive answer.

k04-02x comp wheel =~42mm. K04-001 comp inlet = ~38mm. Yeah... No dice on that one.
So, needless to say, the k04-02x comp side can only fit in a k04-02x comp housing. The k04-001 turbine housing may be able to be machined to accept the k04-02x turbine wheel, but that may be a stretch as well. You'd have a very small A/R which may be just as bad as shrinking the wheel to fit into the housing to begin with.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
The k04-001 turbine housing may be able to be machined to accept the k04-02x turbine wheel, but that may be a stretch as well.

Turbine: 
The -001/-053 housing opening needs to be machined so the -023 wheel can fit inside. Otherwise this configuration has been in fairly common use, e.g. EO5b etc. I'd recommend you limit the compressor wheel capacity to an OEM -023 style. Any larger or more efficient risks overheating the turbine side. 
Compressor: 
The -023 housing will fit right to the -001 backplate and bearing housing. This, too has been done as a "homebrew".


----------



## NahRamp18t (Oct 6, 2008)

So based on what you guys are saying, whether it is


----------



## NahRamp18t (Oct 6, 2008)

So based on what you guys are saying, whether it is fits or doesn't fit, it will limit the potential of my k04-23. Getting the k04-023 ported and clipped would provide better band and a bit more power. I think I'll just end up selling the k04-001 and sticking to the k04-023. Whats the estimated cost range for the porting and wheel upgrade you mentioned PassatMrT.


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (NahRamp18t)*

Tough to say as everything in mine was new except the turbine housing and wastegate actuator. If you supplied the turbo I couldn't see it being more than $500. Probably closer to $350, but that's just a wild guess. It all depends on how much they have to replace.


----------



## NahRamp18t (Oct 6, 2008)

Just gave em a call, u and its about 700 after shipping, the horsepower increase seems to be worth it....and they do a full rebuild, which is included in the price. Basic rebuild is in the 300's


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm about to borrow my friends revo sps controller, for all the people out there with the ko4-02x revo sw what kind of settings are you all running, heard you keep the timing the same if your still using the same octane you were using before, just raise the boost a little


----------



## NahRamp18t (Oct 6, 2008)

Any of u guys got pics of your intercoolng config w/ or without the tt intake Mani? Any tips would be appreciated


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (NahRamp18t)*

There are 3 main ways to run IC piping.
1) DBVeeDB ran his along the stock K03 route (behind the engine, to where the pancake was) with all custom piping. (For TT mani w/ FMIC, but could be done with stock mani and a bigger SMIC). If you could ever find a Pro-Imports charge pipe, this is the same route. DBVeeDB has a build thread where you can see pics.
2) J-Tec ran the Kinetic/Eurojet/Greddy FMIC route which is along the drivers side of the engine bay (using the stock mani). You can read his DIY to see how he modded his first IC charge pipe.
3) I run a TT Mani with TT IC pipes on a Eurojet FMIC. The setup worked great but is a pain its own right because of all of the OEM parts needed.


_Modified by Chemhalo at 2:31 PM 10-14-2009_


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*

I gots a UG SMIC from Eurojet, Im guessing the first route is my best bet.
someone wanna post the thread so we dont have to go looking for it?
prob not a bad thing to be in this thread anyways


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gberg888GLI* »_I gots a UG SMIC from Eurojet, Im guessing the first route is my best bet.
someone wanna post the thread so we dont have to go looking for it?
prob not a bad thing to be in this thread anyways

that would be meh ok ... for intercooling just do yourself a favor and get some WMI ... hands down no intercooler will do what that does as well as help you run lots more timing and cooler EGT's as well as richen you up a bit to allow you to run even more boost ...


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (NahRamp18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NahRamp18t* »_Any of u guys got pics of your intercoolng config w/ or without the tt intake Mani? Any tips would be appreciated

Check the 1st page FAQ# 6, no pics but if you've seen any IC setup on a "stock" 1.8t it's the same idea.


----------



## NahRamp18t (Oct 6, 2008)

I was more wondering about the customized setups that you guys have done. Stock stuff is of no interest to me...but thanks anyway.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gberg888GLI* »_I gots a UG SMIC from Eurojet, Im guessing the first route is my best bet.
someone wanna post the thread so we dont have to go looking for it?
prob not a bad thing to be in this thread anyways

here is my charge pipe, kinda a bad pic sorry, but its two pieces from the turbo to the IC,








here are both and the 90* coupler i used. the Wide angle lens I used makes the pipe look a lot longer








like Matt said, i use the tt225 intake Mani so my cold side comes up the drivers side. I feel like this is the fourth time ive posted this on this thread haha



_Modified by DBVeeDB at 5:45 PM 10-14-2009_


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

thanks for that... im pretty sure u havent posted it in this thread... ive read through the whole thing prob 2 or 3 times now.


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (NahRamp18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NahRamp18t* »_I was more wondering about the customized setups that you guys have done. Stock stuff is of no interest to me...but thanks anyway.

There aren't many "customized" setups in the sense that they have built their own piping front the ground up. Common sense dictates that most people will use a typical front mount that runs along the drivers side of the engine and routes down to the FMIC and back up for the stock intake mani. Which is typical for any type of FMIC for a 1.8t. 
Chemhalo pretty much stated what can be done in his post right after yours. Not sure what else you are looking for.








EDIT: I also added this part to the FAQ to Q#6 so people can reference to it. This is a nice pipe setup for a stock position SMIC or APR FMIC.


_Modified by bmxp at 6:14 PM 10-14-2009_


----------



## Jetta20VT (Mar 11, 2009)

alright im goin k04 022 , whats the best tune for it? throw me some options. Thanks guys


----------



## Jetta20VT (Mar 11, 2009)

and where can i get one of the pro-imports exhaust adapters? there website didnt show much


----------



## 20thAEdub2615 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (Jetta20VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta20VT* »_and where can i get one of the pro-imports exhaust adapters? there website didnt show much

find it used or get one costumed made. you can call pro imports but they'll charge an absolute butt load for one.


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (20thAEdub2615)*

ko4-02x downpipes from 42DD are the way to go... im going to get one of those!


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

FAQ updated a bit again. Since the PI part is hard to find and lots of money. Suggested 42DD for ease. 
Also, added "tunes" to the FAQ under Q#1. IT was already stated in all the requirements in page 1. 
For any new user please Refer to Page 1 before asking questions.
Current users, IM me still for anything that should be added. I'm still around just not much on the VW scene since picking up my bike.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

collet if you're not gonna run a hyrbid, GIAC or UNI would be best, since we have options close to us, (Dubwerks and Mobileone respectively) And the 42DD is nice for fitment, dont bother with pro imports. dont you remeber how many times he screwed up my coolant? So id go with the 42DD or grab some flanges (ko4 and Ko3) and have jake weld an elbow for you, thats really all it is. 
and almost ALL info is on the first page of this thread with comparative dynos, etc.


----------



## Jetta20VT (Mar 11, 2009)

thanks dev dev.


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jetta20VT)*

anyone have any idea if we could get a group buy going for the 42DD downpipe...


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

Probably doubtful. There are only a handful of K04-02x users. Most of us already have DP's of some sort. Doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gberg888GLI* »_anyone have any idea if we could get a group buy going for the 42DD downpipe...

I would be down for this, just not right now. Maybe in a couple weeks though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (J-tec)*

my build aint happening till the after spring starts... so group buy timing can be set for when its the best for the most people.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4610076
For anyone who may be interested http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. It's starting to get kinda close...


----------



## Jetta20VT (Mar 11, 2009)

anyone have an oil dump line for sale for o22, probly not but its worth a shot lol pm if u do


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Jetta20VT)*

i may have one soon ... may be redoing a whole bunch of things and may have one for sale ... ill pm you


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*

It was fun having this t urbo... and thankfully my buddy ryan is gonna be running one(jetta20vt) now so Ill still be able to map the progress of both him and all of you guys(specifically steve, t revor, jonny, kondolis etc) and im excited to see what you guys pump out. If you know of anyone looking to upgrade, I may have this for sale soon..








I am reserving it for a good friend out East, but in case he doesn't want it I wanted to spread the word that the kit is for sale. 
ko4-02x with about 40k, ceramic coated tt225 mani and 42DD race DP. Genesis 380s, tt MAF, Pro imports water lines, oem oil lines, gaskets, hardware, Forge TIP black. all that's needed would be some hose clamps, and software, and some type of intercooler adapter, i used mine for ko3 setup
-Devin

EDIT: my kitchen looks like a greenhouse in that picture haha


_Modified by DBVeeDB at 9:47 PM 10-26-2009_


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

What are you guys seeing for boost at redline? I'm running a dual stage boost valve set to low boost at 15 psi and it still tapers down till 11 or 12 psi at redline. I had hoped by switching to a MBC from the N75 it would hold boost better but it still falls off quickly.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_What are you guys seeing for boost at redline? I'm running a dual stage boost valve set to low boost at 15 psi and it still tapers down till 11 or 12 psi at redline. I had hoped by switching to a MBC from the N75 it would hold boost better but it still falls off quickly.

I don't think I ever had less than 16-17psi. Sometimes as much as 18. Gear + temp depending. 








Boost is at the top of the dyno.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
I don't think I ever had less than 16-17psi. Sometimes as much as 18. Gear + temp depending. 








Boost is at the top of the dyno.

Wow, yeah I've never seen that much at redline. I guess sometime I will have to do some logging. I mean it drops off fast, almost like the throttle body is closing but my k03s did the exact same thing (10 [email protected] redline) and throttle was 100% then when I logged it. Car has no CEL and other than a very recent torn lower PCV is mechanically sound that I know of. I think I turned the wategate a few turns that shouldn't affect it? Turbo sounds good and spikes high (when I had it on full boost~23 psi). Since then I elminated the n75 (mechanically), redone all my ic piping, rewired vacumm system.
Edit: Your running the Forge WGA right? I'm guessing maybe you picked up some boost at redline with it? 


_Modified by TooLFan46n2 at 9:42 PM 10-27-2009_


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

just putting it out there ... I have a brand new Forge WGA for sale ... pm for offers ... lol 
but back to helping you diagnose your quick tapering boost .... k03s will do that naturally ... it sounds like the preload on your WGA is too low ... way to set it is bypass everything and run a line directly to your Wastegate ... chances are you are getting less than 6 psi ... hook it up this way and "crank" aka tighten your wastegate till you have atleast 6 psi and you don't have any boost creap ... then throw in your mbc and you should be fine ... also at wat rpms are we talking about? if your talking over 6500 rpms then yeah the turbo wont hold that much before eventually blowing up ... try setting up the wastegate like i told ya and let me know how it turns out ...


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

whats the advantage of this wastegate?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

slightly faster spool and holding more boost up top.


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

how does it increase spool?


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

hows your car after h2o? and those lines work out for you?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gberg888GLI* »_how does it increase spool?


holds wastegate shut longer with more tension ... more air to the hotside ...


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

havent done the build yet... doing it this spring... gotta finish finding everything else haha.
thanks for that explanation... is the WGA by forge add a noticable difference in spool?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

thats the one I am trying to get rid of ... i have an extra one ... helped me a bit ... 100 rpms ... holds much more up top for me ...


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

Mazdaspeed k04 came in, starting the project next year hopefully if everything turns out good. Port and polishing with a little rebuilding my k04 and swapping wheel compressors, forge wga, and a 3'' downpipe is going in aiming for january..
just some rollers




















_Modified by MikeKondilis at 9:58 PM 10-28-2009_


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

dam mike that front end looks amazing, and thisis coming f rom someone who has never liked molded fronts


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

thanks


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

Is there anyway I can make this k04-020 run with an external wastegate that would be pretty damn sweet


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (MikeKondilis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeKondilis* »_Is there anyway I can make this k04-020 run with an external wastegate that would be pretty damn sweet

Already going there...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2
Probably not a good idea for 99% of people running this turbo though. I have a different turbine housing + have an EGT probe. Without both of those things it's likely to kill the turbo off fast unless you only run like 17-18psi w/an EWGA.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
Already going there...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2
Probably not a good idea for 99% of people running this turbo though. I have a different turbine housing + have an EGT probe. Without both of those things it's likely to kill the turbo off fast unless you only run like 17-18psi w/an EWGA.

Agreed ... 04vdubgli is pushing this farther than anyone has (including myself). It shouldn't be attempted unless your comfortable with down time and being elbow deep in grease for long periods of time!


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_
Agreed ... 04vdubgli is pushing this farther than anyone has (including myself). It shouldn't be attempted unless your comfortable with down time and being elbow deep in grease for long periods of time!

The external wastegate idea is definitely rough for someone who isn't going to put some time into setting it up. Honestly, there's definitely some gains - and if you do research online you'll see some results on other cars. However, the issue is that with an internal gate if the backpressure before the turbine wheel gets too high it'll ultimately start bleeding off exhaust (read boost). That's why with the Forge WGA there's more boost as well. It is able to help keep the WG flapper under more control. However, if you don't know what your AFR or EGTs look like then you're definitely running some big risks. With an EWG if you request 20psi you get it. No taper, no spiking, no anything (assuming it's properly sized of course). However, if you're not sure of the AFR + EGTs you can definitely blow the turbo and even engine apart pretty easily. 
My car has been down for months







. There's nothing that can't be replicated about my build, but it definitely has a good number of one off fabbed parts and even without those, nothing goes as planned (school + work + not being in my basement don't help either).


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
The external wastegate idea is definitely rough for someone who isn't going to put some time into setting it up. Honestly, there's definitely some gains - and if you do research online you'll see some results on other cars. However, the issue is that with an internal gate if the backpressure before the turbine wheel gets too high it'll ultimately start bleeding off exhaust (read boost). That's why with the Forge WGA there's more boost as well. It is able to help keep the WG flapper under more control. However, if you don't know what your AFR or EGTs look like then you're definitely running some big risks. With an EWG if you request 20psi you get it. No taper, no spiking, no anything (assuming it's properly sized of course). However, if you're not sure of the AFR + EGTs you can definitely blow the turbo and even engine apart pretty easily. 
My car has been down for months







. There's nothing that can't be replicated about my build, but it definitely has a good number of one off fabbed parts and even without those, nothing goes as planned (school + work + not being in my basement don't help either). 

well to justify nothing really going right first shot is because you are pretty much pioneering something that im sure someone has thought of but just bought a kit and just plopped in instead ... lots of customization and lots of pain in the ass hours of trying to make the smallest thing work ... trust me I know ... 

but to add it is all worth it in the end when it all comes together and actually works


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Who all here runs a EuroJet FMIC? I'm working on getting the first pipe (from turbo outlet) shortened and if anyone has any insights or anything I'd definitely appreciate it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.
Also, the car would have been running by now if I didn't decide I wanted to do a quasi wire tuck







. Spent 8 hrs working on wiring yesterday. It's not exactly super tucked either... just mostly out of the way. I'm shooting for this Sunday. I'm picking up my friction tape to finish the wiring up and then I just need to get the FMIC fitted, do the rear SS brake lines, add fluid/bleed the brakes/clutch, add trans fluid, add g12, and then I can start it.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

i have the eurojet street kit on my car. I did shorten the pipe out of the turbo. since i dont't use the engine cover i have it cutting across the top and hooked it up to the other piping. i'll try and get a pic of it for ya ...


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

triple check your wiring jus to make sure everything is good trev, and make sure the pos wire that goes to the alt is tight too. good luck, im anxious to see the results


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_Who all here runs a EuroJet FMIC? I'm working on getting the first pipe (from turbo outlet) shortened and if anyone has any insights or anything I'd definitely appreciate it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


There are a few revisions of the piping but the best fitment for me on the turbo piece was to actually flip the pipe around and remove 2" off the end that connects to the turbo. I ran it this way for awhile, since then I cut the off DV connection, welded it closed and welded a BOV flange onto the pipe. Factory engine cover still fits (minor trimming) but is not shown in the pic. The biggest issue I had originally was the pipe was rubbing underneath the raintray area.



















_Modified by TooLFan46n2 at 1:44 PM 11-6-2009_


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Hey just out of curiosity, what kind of EGT's are you looking to get? I just installed an EGT sensor at the cat flange (2-3 inches from the turbine on my longitudinal engine) and I'm seeing about 1200F at cruise. When I stomp on it I see 1350-1400F under boost (with W/M) and then it drops immediately back to 1200F. 
What I'm trying to figure out is what kind of temp differential there is between my measuring spot and the turbine housing itself. I figure it can't be that much if I'm already seeing 1200F at cruise when I'm not boosting.
BTW 04VDubGLI, if you're not already doing so I would highly recommend running a W/M setup. I'm running a Snow stage 2 kit and it's probably the only thing keeping my turbine wheel from doing a meltdown. Although your aftermarket turbine housing will probably help substantially.


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

Quote: TooLFan46n2: 
What are you guys seeing for boost at redline? I'm running a dual stage boost valve set to low boost at 15 psi and it still tapers down till 11 or 12 psi at redline. I had hoped by switching to a MBC from the N75 it would hold boost better but it still falls off quickly.

X2 on what Spartiati said. The K03 has a really tiny exhaust housing. While this allows for quick spool, it chokes the turbo at high speeds. Just think of your exhaust gas as a fluid. Now, if a fluid compresses it heats up, if it expands it cools.
As you build more boost, the pressure between the exhaust mani and the turbine wheel, the pressure in this area increases. Eventually, there will be a point where you just can't stuff more gas past the turbine. This is referred to as the turbo's choke point. At this point, the exhaust gas that's building up behind the turbine fins starts heating up because it's being compressed even further. 
If you keep running the turbo like this the tips of the turbine fins start melting. Once this happens you create an imbalance in a shaft that rotates at 160,000+ RPM and boom, no more turbo (ask me how I know all this). So, unless you have a means of monitoring the EGT's be careful about pushing too much boost on the high end. If you want big power up top, the only way to do it reliably is to get a bigger turbo. 

_Modified by PassatMrT at 9:22 AM 11-8-2009_ 

_Modified by PassatMrT at 9:22 AM 11-8-2009_


_Modified by PassatMrT at 9:24 AM 11-8-2009_


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (PassatMrT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassatMrT* »_Quote: TooLFan46n2: 
What are you guys seeing for boost at redline? I'm running a dual stage boost valve set to low boost at 15 psi and it still tapers down till 11 or 12 psi at redline. I had hoped by switching to a MBC from the N75 it would hold boost better but it still falls off quickly.

X2 on what Spartiati said. The K03 has a really tiny exhaust housing. While this allows for quick spool, it chokes the turbo at high speeds. Just think of your exhaust gas as a fluid. Now, if a fluid compresses it heats up, if it expands it cools.
As you build more boost, the pressure between the exhaust mani and the turbine wheel, the pressure in this area increases. Eventually, there will be a point where you just can't stuff more gas past the turbine. This is referred to as the turbo's choke point. At this point, the exhaust gas that's building up behind the turbine fins starts heating up because it's being compressed even further. 
If you keep running the turbo like this the tips of the turbine fins start melting. Once this happens you create an imbalance in a shaft that rotates at 160,000+ RPM and boom, no more turbo (ask me how I know all this). So, unless you have a means of monitoring the EGT's be careful about pushing too much boost on the high end. If you want big power up top, the only way to do it reliably is to get a bigger turbo. 

_Modified by PassatMrT at 9:22 AM 11-8-2009_ 

_Modified by PassatMrT at 9:22 AM 11-8-2009_

_Modified by PassatMrT at 9:24 AM 11-8-2009_

yes i agree 100% ... getting this to hold more pressure up top is ok to do to an extent ... past a certain point your just asking for things to start going wrong ... my high setting is 21 psi ... it'll spike to 23psi and settle at 21psi from 4000-6000 rpms ... at this point it starts to taper. i myself wouldnt feel comfortable holding that much pressure past 6000 rpms ... anyone looking to go more than this should be looking at a GT28 series family atleast (or higher) ... 
but with that said there is a price to pay ... not just rods that need to be done but be prepaired to dish out large loads of cash to make sure the head is in order and the clutch is up to the task ... then comes to if you are in a 05J(if you are i would be careful with launching and quick shifts as my tranny crapped out on the first launch on the first track day)


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_just putting it out there ... I have a brand new Forge WGA for sale ... pm for offers ... lol 
but back to helping you diagnose your quick tapering boost .... k03s will do that naturally ... it sounds like the preload on your WGA is too low ... way to set it is bypass everything and run a line directly to your Wastegate ... chances are you are getting less than 6 psi ... hook it up this way and "crank" aka tighten your wastegate till you have atleast 6 psi and you don't have any boost creap ... then throw in your mbc and you should be fine ... also at wat rpms are we talking about? if your talking over 6500 rpms then yeah the turbo wont hold that much before eventually blowing up ... try setting up the wastegate like i told ya and let me know how it turns out ... 

Thanks for the help. I seem to have overlooked a barb fitting that came loose on my boostcontroller. Turned the it up to 19psi this weekend and boost doesn't fall off as quickly. Doesn't hold 19psi that long but seeing a little bit more psi (about 16 @ 5k) tapering down to 13-14psi at redline. Would love to pickup your forge WGA but thats definetly not in the budget for a long time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

sounds alittle better ... im sure if you play with the wastegate you have now you could get another psi or two out ... the tighter spring in the wastegate will hep alot more! it's here ... goes to the first taker thast paypal ready ...


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

hey where can i get a complete gasket and bolt set for this kit?
like all the gaskets and bolts ill need...


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

ECS has a K04 install kit. Look for it in the TT225 parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*

thanks


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

so guys finally getting my car back on the road ... I will have the tubular manifold on the car plus another goodie or two ... will run some logs make sure everything is good and will post back results from the old glute dyno ...


----------



## Duby T (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Just a heads up, 42DD is having a 10% off sale (this includes the M4 K04 DP)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4647828


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Duby T)*

how those manifolds coming???
Issam?
The other one on here?


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

Woo! next week car is going in the shop, port and polishing the k04, swapping wheel compressors from the mazdaspeed 3 k04, and then the finishing it off with a custom mani and a 3'' catless dp! and then comes some tuning with revo


----------



## Kanajana (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re:*

Finally getting most of my stuff together... My K03 manifold is cracked.
*PCV Questions!*
I've been looking through the new and old threads and was trying to find a good post & picture to clarifiy the PCV issue w/ the K04-02x. Can anybody point me in the right direction?
For those people running the TT225 OEM TIP, is it easiest to use the TIP PCV Coupler (part #909-357-01) and PCV hose (part #06A-103-817) listed in the parts list? Even using those parts what additional work is needed?
When you are going with a Samco type what exactly do you need? Just a modified hose w/ a 90 degree turn? I'm currently running Eurojet's PCV upper and lower hoses and will be going with a Samco TT225 tip. Can I use my Eurojet hoses as they are, modify them or are they useless in this application?
I know this has been recommended before by Crispy222:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4433116
Could I just get a catch can, the long hose w/ a 90 degree bend and use the Eurojet? Any other thoughts?



_Modified by Kanajana at 7:00 PM 11-21-2009_


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Kanajana)*

in all honesty i would just run a catch can and reroute that back into the intake ... your in there changing a whole bunch of things so you may as well ...
Towards Mike ... Patrioti are you rebuilding the turbo as well when putting in the new wheel? if not i would get the kit from gpopshop ... its 99 dollars I think ... you're in there so might as well ...


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Re: (spartiati)*

manifolds?


----------



## Kanajana (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: (spartiati)*

Anybody running a 90° transition hose from Turbohoses.com for the Turbo outlet elbow?
http://www.turbohoses.com/45an...e.htm
The bend looks much sharper than the FM225TH and not sure how the temp resistance compares. Turbohoses says "-65°F to 600°F".
If I could get the FM225TH in black, I'd probably just go with that, but it [still] seems to be red only.


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Kanajana)*

when ur paying that much for the hose... its probably going to be quality.


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

has anybody dynoed their car yet using the msp3 wheel compressor?


----------



## Kanajana (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

Also ran across this:
_*A Cold Side Valve Relocation Kit for VAG 1.8T 225hp Engines*_
http://www.forgemotorsport.com...DVRLK
States that it was developed for right-hand drive cars, but _should_ also work with left hand drive.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Kanajana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kanajana* »_Also ran across this:
_*A Cold Side Valve Relocation Kit for VAG 1.8T 225hp Engines*_
http://www.forgemotorsport.com...DVRLK
States that it was developed for right-hand drive cars, but _should_ also work with left hand drive.

If you're interested in a cold side relocation kit I have one... it's a black EuroJet TB hose w/the 60mm Forge T in it. Let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: (04VDubGLI)*

I can't wait to see how much you put down.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20thAEdub2615 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Re: (EF9Si)*

so I spoke with a distributor today about getting my injectors. I guess the Siemens have been discontinued for a little while and the Genesis injectors have recently been discontinued....so oem TT injectors it is.


----------



## Kanajana (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: (20thAEdub2615)*

I ordered a set of the TT225 OEM injectors from Dave @ ETA Tuning for $325.00 shipped and will [hopefully] have them by the end of the week. It was by far the best price I could find. He said they are brand new/unused OEM blue long neck versions. 

04VDubGLI:
Do you have a link or picture showing what is included, what the install looks like for that? 



_Modified by Kanajana at 8:42 PM 11-30-2009_


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Kanajana)*

manifold information?


----------



## b-towndubber (May 10, 2009)

i was wondering if some of you 022 experts on here could give me some of your opinions. i have everything i need for my 022 swap except a downpipe. i have the stock tt down pipe and i was hoping to mate it with my 3 inch ko3 dp. now i am well aware of the pi adapter but i would prefer to save the money and fab together my own solution to my dp issue. does anyone here have any pictures of custom done adapters or down pipes? also any ideas are more than welcome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by b-towndubber at 9:33 PM 12-4-2009_


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (b-towndubber)*

search for j-techs diy. he did what u want to do. im on my phone otherwise i would post the link. oh yeah it should be in the archived section.


----------



## b-towndubber (May 10, 2009)

yeah i have looked at the diy but there are no detailed pictures of the downpipe setup. i just wanted to get a better idea of where i will need to cut and modify the downpipe


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

I havent seen too much info in regards to running a ko4-22 on a longitudinal car, is the ko4-15 the only option. If there is a thread regarding this someone post up the link.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Dave926)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dave926* »_I havent seen too much info in regards to running a ko4-22 on a longitudinal car, is the ko4-15 the only option. If there is a thread regarding this someone post up the link.

K04-015 is the only bolt on option (aside from an eliminator or something). The k04-02x can be bolted on, but you need a manifold adapter and downpipe adpater. Neither of those bolt patterns are the same as a longitudinal k03 or k04-015. There's a couple of people running them though... even a few are in this thread. Rogerius ran a very nice k04-02x setup, but he's in Greece and since has moved to a 20g.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (b-towndubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b-towndubber* »_yeah i have looked at the diy but there are no detailed pictures of the downpipe setup. i just wanted to get a better idea of where i will need to cut and modify the downpipe
 
your best bet at this point is i guess try and pm j-tech or trial and error it on the car ... not much else besides getting a downpipe or adapter ... IIRC there is a sale on 42DD mk4 things for the holidays ... downpipe would be nice (and would perform much better than using a stockk TT manifold mated to your downpipe) ... hope you get it sorted cause you will love this turbo...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
The k04-02x can be bolted on, but you need a manifold adapter and downpipe adpater. 

Does anybody fabricate/sell these for longitudinal? I wasn't aware of it. I don't even know of a silicone TIP for longitudinal that would fit.


----------



## b-towndubber (May 10, 2009)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_ 
your best bet at this point is i guess try and pm j-tech or trial and error it on the car ... not much else besides getting a downpipe or adapter ... IIRC there is a sale on 42DD mk4 things for the holidays ... downpipe would be nice (and would perform much better than using a stockk TT manifold mated to your downpipe) ... hope you get it sorted cause you will love this turbo...

yeah i am really looking forward to it its going in around the 15 if everything goes as planed..merry christmas to me! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
im just contemplating geting some tubing and trying to fab up my own downpipe, if i can get ahold of a pipebender that is.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

search afew pages back there is a guy with B5 passat with a k04-02x ... pm him or if he's reading he can chime in on how he made his work ...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_
Does anybody fabricate/sell these for longitudinal? I wasn't aware of it. I don't even know of a silicone TIP for longitudinal that would fit.


There's been a few people who have 1 offed them. Nothing produced though. I wish I could remember the name of the one guy I have in mind who had them - effectively though, it was just the one flange, about 1" of piping, and then the other flange. Then for the downpipe I think it was just something with studs or something to adapt it. Not positive though. I'm thinking he had a custom TIP since the turbo inlet's ID is all of the other's ODs.


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_search afew pages back there is a guy with B5 passat with a k04-02x ... pm him or if he's reading he can chime in on how he made his work ... 

I figure you're probably referring to me. Actually, I'm not running a K04-02X, I'm running a setup similar to Spartiati's. I have an entire upgraded CHRA/comp housing with a 32lb/min compressor wheel. The only part from my K04-015 is the turbine housing. G-popshop built it for me. 


_Modified by PassatMrT at 9:09 PM 12-7-2009_


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (PassatMrT)*

I stand corrected ... im running the 32lb wheel and a k04-02x ... i guess since I read you were running 32lb wheel i assumed it was an 02x ... either way thats an awesome sleeper!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (PassatMrT)*

T --
What compressor housing did they put that 2277 wheel in? I would guess it's either a -025 or -02x.
Also, 32lbs. of air makes for a lot of exhaust gases through that smallish -015 turbine housing. Are you monitoring your EGTs in the exhaust manifold?


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_I stand corrected ... im running the 32lb wheel and a k04-02x ... i guess since I read you were running 32lb wheel i assumed it was an 02x ... either way thats an awesome sleeper!

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20thAEdub2615 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (PassatMrT)*

do the oem injectors for the 225 from an '04 have the long or short nozzles. are they always going to be the light blue for the 225?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (20thAEdub2615)*

i believe they are blue and the only injectors that were long was anything with the large port head (AEB, AGU) which were not used in 2004...


----------



## 20thAEdub2615 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

because a gentleman is offering to sell his injectors to me from his '04 225, and they have the short nozzle, which isn't important I suppose, and they're black.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (20thAEdub2615)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thAEdub2615* »_because a gentleman is offering to sell his injectors to me from his '04 225, and they have the short nozzle, which isn't important I suppose, and they're black.

As far as I'm aware the OEM TT225 injectors are blue. I've very rarely seen the "short" nozzled ones, so I'm not really sure what they look like off hand. I thought they were blue as well, but I suppose it's possible they're not. I'd just get a part number from him and cross reference it. Best option IMO. The long nozzled blue ones are unquestionably the most common one though, so it's definitely worth researching if they're not those.


----------



## 20thAEdub2615 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

yea, he's not replying back so I think I've found my answer. from this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4392817
he sent me the first picture and that's it so far...


----------



## 20thAEdub2615 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (20thAEdub2615)*

hey, can anyone confirm some Siemens injectors for me? part #9267 528400256


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
As far as I'm aware the OEM TT225 injectors are blue. I've very rarely seen the "short" nozzled ones, so I'm not really sure what they look like off hand. I thought they were blue as well, but I suppose it's possible they're not. I'd just get a part number from him and cross reference it. Best option IMO. The long nozzled blue ones are unquestionably the most common one though, so it's definitely worth researching if they're not those.


I did some research a while back. The euro TT actually was a shorty and the US one was a long nose. Same diff but for some reason they made a diff one... Hard to come by though. I remember seen a set on ebay.de and had a friend look up the part number and it was crossed referenced to the us version...







freaking VW and their parts....


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

Oh.. also what coil pack version are you guys running... I think i'm on the 115 L bremi push down... and ****'s are blowing out as if it was a crack head in vegas...
Now that I'm done with school... fixing up the car... To start, trying to figure out the latest revision. I have the 115E bolt down but those miss fire at high boost


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

So I recently had an interesting idea. As some of you know I'm running one of the G-pop 32-lb/min setups on my old K04-015 housing. Now, the problem is that the turbine housing is tiny compared to the rest of the CHRA and comp housing. 
What I was thinking a guy may be able to do is take a K04-02X housing and adapt it to fit my stock manifold and cat. It looks like the K04-02X housing is shorter than the K04-015 one which is good because that means that I can probably make an adapter plate to mate it to the cat. 
However, does anyone know what the turbine inlet dimensions are? The BW Airwerks catalog pics below seem to have both the inlet and the bolt patterns on the K04-02X as being smaller than the K04-015 which I have a hard time believing. 
















Also, does anyone know if a K04-015 CHRA would bolt into a K04-02X turbine housing. I'm not referring to the turbine size itself. I'll need to bore out the housing. I'm referring to the diameter of the area by the backing plate that the six tabs lock onto the CHRA.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I was wondering what settings I should change in lemmiwinks to be safe running this turbo on my STG II K03S file?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (PassatMrT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassatMrT* »_So I recently had an interesting idea. As some of you know I'm running one of the G-pop 32-lb/min setups on my old K04-015 housing. Now, the problem is that the turbine housing is tiny compared to the rest of the CHRA and comp housing. 
What I was thinking a guy may be able to do is take a K04-02X housing and adapt it to fit my stock manifold and cat. It looks like the K04-02X housing is shorter than the K04-015 one which is good because that means that I can probably make an adapter plate to mate it to the cat. 
However, does anyone know what the turbine inlet dimensions are? The BW Airwerks catalog pics below seem to have both the inlet and the bolt patterns on the K04-02X as being smaller than the K04-015 which I have a hard time believing. 

The turbine housing inlets for the two turbos are identical in size. But the bolt holes don't align. So now you are looking at some kind of flange/adapter. Unfortunately, the under-turbo clearance is very tight on the OEM configuration, so lowering the assembly with that intermediate flange, when the -02x housing is slightly bigger as well, gets you to







time.


_Quote, originally posted by *PassatMrT* »_Also, does anyone know if a K04-015 CHRA would bolt into a K04-02X turbine housing. I'm not referring to the turbine size itself. I'll need to bore out the housing. I'm referring to the diameter of the area by the backing plate that the six tabs lock onto the CHRA. 
 
The -015 bearing housing will fit right in. But that little 45/40 turbine wheel going into the -02x will fit like a wrench thrown into a closet. The -02x turbine housing is machined for a 50/42 wheel.


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_
The turbine housing inlets for the two turbos are identical in size. But the bolt holes don't align. So now you are looking at some kind of flange/adapter. Unfortunately, the under-turbo clearance is very tight on the OEM configuration, so lowering the assembly with that intermediate flange, when the -02x housing is slightly bigger as well, gets you to







time.
The -015 bearing housing will fit right in. But that little 45/40 turbine wheel going into the -02x will fit like a wrench thrown into a closet. The -02x turbine housing is machined for a 50/42 wheel.

While I'm not too worried about the turbine dimensions at this point, I think the manifold flange differences might be the sticky point on this one. Like you said, by the time you add material to the manifold outlet you could be running into clearance issues.
How hard is it to properly weld material onto a turbine housing? What I was thinking (clearance permitting) was that you could machine a piece of steel about 1/2 an inch thick. Drill two holes in it for the two bolts that do match up and then tap the third one to match the intake manifold pattern and put a short bolt in from the top. 
I guess the other pertinent question is. How much more flow would the K04-02x turbine housing offer over the K04-015 one? If it's significant then maybe it would be worth the hassle. But if it's only 10HP at the end of the day then maybe it's just best to pass.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ejg3855* »_I was wondering what settings I should change in lemmiwinks to be safe running this turbo on my STG II K03S file? 


anyone?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ejg3855)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ejg3855* »_
anyone?

It's really not a good plan. This turbo requires is a 3" MAF housing. If you use a stg2 file then you could run the 3" housing w/380cc injectors, but it's going to be running fairly lean because it'll be fueling/timing for a k03s. If you have a wideband I'm sure you could keep adding fueling across the board to get it where it'd need to be, but otherwise it could just be a shot in the dark. And obviously you could log timing to determine how much to change it. You could potentially have some limp mode issues as well depending on what brand you have because a k04-02x should be about 4-5psi higher at redline as compared to a k03s. Give it a shot, but I just wouldn't count on it working out well long term.


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (04VDubGLI)*

Where r those Manifolds people were talking about? 
I wanna buy one soon.
Still need:
Turbo
Manifold
Downpipe
PM Me if u have those parts and would want to sell them to me.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Gberg888GLI)*

INA (Issam) will be releasing a cast OEM replacement - i.e. think of the 034 ones that replace the k03s manifold, but in k04-02x style. 
Otherwise, there's the RTS option (priciest, but best), the DNP option (stock style, but tubular = ok), or the company who is selling them online (name escapes me at the moment).
I've decided against going through with the group buy (I can give someone else the info) I was working on because I don't want to be anyone's tech support for installation or any warranty issues or anything that would arise in the future. I already have a manifold and I know it's a PITA and has a fair chance of cracking... so I'm going to stick with only worrying about my self on those.


----------



## mcgillis (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Gberg888GLI)*

Has anyone else done what MkIVwarrior did with the heater core lines?:

"I just did the swap and to edit the heater core line area.
YOU DO NOT NEED TO CUT A SINGLE LINE!
For the lower hard metal, as stated earlier in the thread unbolt it, then push it down hard. You need to bend the metal tab where it bolts to the block down, this gves the clearence needed.
For the soft ruber hose connected to the coolant temp sensor. All it takes is a 180 degree turn of the hose, and it will plug into the heater core and the coolant temp sensor location. The odd "bend" in it will rest ontop of the brake booster. Not effecting anything."

Just wondering if anyone has a little more clarification on this. I'm trying to map out all trouble areas before I install my kit. TIA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mcgillis)*

I just unbolted the hardline from the side of the block. Then I think it just went where ever I wanted it to go from there. You could also bend it. Originally mine was bent and that was all I did. No removing/swiveling for me. You could get the TT225 connectors for it if you wanted to change it up a bit. Though I'm not sure if that helps the block side or not.


----------



## b-towndubber (May 10, 2009)

finally got my 022 in. dealing with a haggard downpipe and a rigged up sidemount for the time being though haha open downpipe ftw! i do have a oil leak going on the oilfeed line on the turbo though. i dropped the turbo tightened it up and now the leak is minimal. i think new crush washer and a good cleaning should fix it up good.


----------



## mcgillis (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (b-towndubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b-towndubber* »_finally got my 022 in. dealing with a haggard downpipe and a rigged up sidemount for the time being though haha open downpipe ftw! i do have a oil leak going on the oilfeed line on the turbo though. i dropped the turbo tightened it up and now the leak is minimal. i think new crush washer and a good cleaning should fix it up good. 

i just installed my 022 this past week as well. i keep checkin my lines to make sure they're not leakin. so far so good. only problem i've had yet is my clutch slips in 4th & 5th gears under heavy boost. 
i'm gonna search more in depth, but what clutch are the rest of you ko4-02x guys running?


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

stock, there is so much **** on my mind right now is ridiculous, ok I have the mazdaspeed compressor in my room I keep looking at it. "like right now." And I am thinking is that thing going to give me any power or is it a waste of money, I have my 3'' catless dp in my trunk, and a forge WGA that I am going to order from a buddy from the tex. Now I am planning to start this project JAN 1st swapping wheel compressors and maybe port and polish a little things, now I am wondering about tuning the damn thing with REVO. Where should I take it, how the hell am I going to get thing hybrid working right with no lag,shutters, or running lean.


_Modified by MikeKondilis at 5:20 PM 12-24-2009_


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (MikeKondilis)*

stock 02m is more than enough for it ... a 1.8t with a 02j i would say needs atleast a 228mm flywheel and stock vr6 clutch ... 
as for me i got a sick deal on a stage 5 spec clutch kit with an aasco 9lb aluminum flywheel ...


----------



## mcgillis (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_stock 02m is more than enough for it ... a 1.8t with a 02j i would say needs atleast a 228mm flywheel and stock vr6 clutch ... 
as for me i got a sick deal on a stage 5 spec clutch kit with an aasco 9lb aluminum flywheel ... 

yeah i've got the o2j. as far as i know, it's still on the stock clutch.. which has 93k on it. i've been reading that people have been more than satisfied with the 228mm flywheel and vr6 clutch. seems right up my alley since i spent all my monies on gofastbits, presents, and beer. lovin my unitronic 380cc file though


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (MikeKondilis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeKondilis* »_... I have the mazdaspeed compressor ... now I am wondering about tuning the damn thing with REVO. Where should I take it, how the hell am I going to get thing hybrid working right with no lag,shutters, or running lean.
_Modified by MikeKondilis at 5:20 PM 12-24-2009_

Unitronic 440cc file would be a good match. If you're stuck on Revo, they have a 550cc file that might work as well.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_
Unitronic 440cc file would be a good match. If you're stuck on Revo, they have a 550cc file that might work as well.










I (and many others on here) have run the Revo K04-02x file with 415cc injectors. It runs MUCH better than with the TT225 injectors and there should be adequate fueling for a hybrid comp wheel as well (though really w/415s you're on the border of doing an inline pump). If I didn't need so many custom options I would have been somewhat apt to consider keeping Revo and messing with it. But, I need every delete in the book and a few additions and they wouldn't do all of that for me.


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*

Ah the ko4 thread, man do I miss this place. Welp, it's time on to move onto other things, or turbo's that is. I want to have you guys have first dibs on my Ko4-20 kit before I put it in the FS thread. I would like to keep it complete for now, but if we can get a list of people that would need parts from the kit, then I would opt to part it out. Here's what we got:
-GIAC Ko4-20 Ecu 93 oct and 100 oct race file. For an AWW engine code
-Ko4-20 turbo 
-4 oil and coolant lines
-Manifold
-Forge Turbo Inlet Pipe
-2.5" custom catless downpipe, with an exhaust cutout
-Genesis 380cc injectors
-3" Audi TT MAF (may or may not be in the sale, I still have to determine whether or not I'll need it based on my new tune.)
-All new gaskets, and I mean ALL.
I'm really trying to sell this as complete as I can, so the buyer can literally buy this, and not have to worry about picking up any additional parts.
As far as miles on the turbo goes, I was never exactly sure what was on it. The buyer I originally got it from said 38k, but I also heard it had about 23k on it. I put about an additional 25k on it, so roughly 55k on it now. Last time I had the TIP off I checked the shaft play, and it still was as minimal as it was the day I picked it up. This thing has been taken care of.
If you guys are interested in the kit or parts, and want a price, send me an IM!


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (J-tec)*

no we cant lose you!


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gberg888GLI* »_no we cant lose you!

I'll still be around, and still helping guys out with this setup, no worries!








Ben how's your project going?
Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

mike i had the ko4 file with the hybrid and lets say this. the thing ran good between idle and about 4500 rpms. then timing went bananas and power nose dived. i had many personal issues with Revo themselves and that was the straw that broke the camels back. im not bashing them, but just putting it out there mine wasnt that great. could have been the larger intake and head but who knows. if u can find a tuner around ur way i would say def get a 440 file. if u have 415 injectors u just need a 4 bar and you should be fine. in the end if its worth it will be up to you. theoretically with that compressor wheel you should be able to make an extra 40-50hp. with wga and meth you should be more than happy! the difference between my setup and my friends running a stock k04-20 is significant.


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

The build is going slow, nothing has really happened since H2O. Waiting for a turbo, Downpipe, and Manifold to spring up...
Debating on injectors right now. I have the OEM TTs but i was offered some delphi 440s with and adj FPR.
everything will be put together prob in the beginning of summer.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

if your staying stock k04 i would say stick with oem tt injectors ... those are a great match ...


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

would i need a custom tune with the 440s? or could i just run the 440s with the ko4-02x file from GIAC?
I have GIAC right now for my ko3.


----------



## mcgillis (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

did some seaching.. i know alot of people have used gpopshop for turbo rebuilds. i was wondering if any of you knew of a comparable place on the east coast. my ko4-022 kicked the bucket about 200 miles after installation.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (mcgillis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcgillis* »_did some seaching.. i know alot of people have used gpopshop for turbo rebuilds. i was wondering if any of you knew of a comparable place on the east coast. my ko4-022 kicked the bucket about 200 miles after installation.

Blouch Turbos. Pretty near you... a bit more expensive though IIRC.
If your turbo kicked the bucket after 200 miles than you did something wrong. Not to be an ******, but that's the case. Either you didn't prime the turbo before firing it up or there's something wrong with your oil feed/return setup. You really should re-evaluate everything before you get it back in there again. Borg Warner stuff doesn't kick the bucket in 200 miles on any car - unless maybe you welded the WG flapper shut


----------



## j20thgti (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gberg888GLI* »_would i need a custom tune with the 440s? or could i just run the 440s with the ko4-02x file from GIAC?
I have GIAC right now for my ko3.

i can't remember where on vortex i saw it but they did show a way to run a ko4-1 with giac x+.
but all in all if you want the pwr... u need to run a ko4 file to really acheive its full potential


_Modified by j20thgti at 9:58 PM 12-27-2009_


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (j20thgti)*

Im not worried about the file. Im going to buy the ko4-02x file. 
Im just questioning whether it would be a problem if i had the 440s vs the TT 380s.
Im getting the 440s and will be looking for a file if the giac ko4-02x file will not work very well with the 440s.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

gpopshop is about 300 for a full rebuild alone
blauch is 750 for a full rebuild.
those are prices just for rebuilds no upgraded comp wheel. 
gpop is slower turnaround
blauch you'll have it in a week.
i went with gpop and got my hybrid wheel installed by them. so far 6000 miles and in my daily driver. everyday boost is 12psi (thanks to my forge WGA) and flip the switch on my home made high/low boost controller and 23psi all day long. its been holding up so far. Jim and Jerry are great guys. only thing is turnaround is longer but quality seems excellent so far! i've only lower boost pressure till i have arnold from pagparts bump up my fueling. Intake cam i installed has me running alittle leaner than i would like.


----------



## Kraut1 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Installed . . .*

I have had my set up installed for over a week now. Having some issues with Bank 1 below threshold or efficiency and the MAP sensor stating upper boost range exceeded.
Was running about 1.6 bar (23.6psi) had to turn the wastegate down and now running about 1.4 bar (20.65 psi). Trying to resolve issues then slowly turn back up to 1.5 bar (22.15 psi) and leave room for overboost.
I just cleaned the IAT, MAF, and MAP sensors yesterday cured some of the problem as I can drive a little bit before fail safe (limp) mode kicks in and I have to restart to gain power pack. I am using 2.5" k03s downpipe mated to the oem k04-022 connection and have the front O2 sensor in the port half way to the catalytic converter. I am thinking I need to switch it to the one closest to the turbo to possibly cure the above.
Any ideas or feedback on the above symptoms?
Also found out the hard way that I had one bad coil pack and then another crapped out so I replaced all 4. I kept the other 2 for back ups. 
Set up:
TT225 oem airbox top w/ VR6 MAF Housing, APR/SAMCO Turbo inlet hose, Hyperboost DV, N75J, Forge wastegate (oem was damaged), TT225 manifold, K04-022 (I rebuilt B4 install), k04-022 oem DP connection to eurosport 2.5" turbo back, 120° silicone hose modified to connect to stock piping to KBP ugsmic, TT225 364cc injectors, 4 bar fpr, and UPsolute software.
Using aftermarket SS oil line from oil cooler to turbo, TT225 oem coolant return line, rubber hose w/ oem TT225 turbo return to oem oil pan connectors, rubber hose w/ oem TT225 coolant feed connector ran on the firewall side to belt side of engine.


----------



## Kraut1 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

Gberg . . . I would think you could run the 440's at 3bar.
The oem TT225 injectors are 364cc at 4 bar is about 420cc or 380cc at 4bar is 438cc. The ecu should adapt and adjust the percentages. With vagcom you can go to measuring blocks under engine and check block 32 to see how close to zero you are. Either adjust with lemmiwinks or have the software company adjust your file.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Installed . . . (Kraut1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kraut1* »_I have had my set up installed for over a week now. Having some issues with Bank 1 below threshold or efficiency and the MAP sensor stating upper boost range exceeded.
Was running about 1.6 bar (23.6psi) had to turn the wastegate down and now running about 1.4 bar (20.65 psi). Trying to resolve issues then slowly turn back up to 1.5 bar (22.15 psi) and leave room for overboost.
I just cleaned the IAT, MAF, and MAP sensors yesterday cured some of the problem as I can drive a little bit before fail safe (limp) mode kicks in and I have to restart to gain power pack. I am using 2.5" k03s downpipe mated to the oem k04-022 connection and have the front O2 sensor in the port half way to the catalytic converter. I am thinking I need to switch it to the one closest to the turbo to possibly cure the above.
Any ideas or feedback on the above symptoms?


Bank 1 Efficiency is likely Catalyst Efficiency. Which means you need to get a file that writes the second o2 sensor out. The MAP sensor giving you an overboost code means you're boosting more than the software is requesting. Basically, log your software and then see what it wants and get it as close as possible (i.e. if it wants 20psi, run 20psi not 22). Fueling is designed around the SW, not the WGA/MBC/N75. 
I think, and I'm not sure if I understand what you said correctly so I'm not sure, that you're suggesting currently that your front/first o2 sensor is located somewhere near the steering rack in the "original" k03s location? That's where it should be. Don't move it up to right behind the turbo (since I believe there's a bung there from the OEM TT225 connector you used). Leave it where it's at. That has nothing to do with your issues (see above).


----------



## Kraut1 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Installed . . . (04VDubGLI)*

So your stating leave O2 sensor where it is half way between the turbo and cat then adjust the WGA down more!?! The car drives smooth with the O2 where it's located for about 15 - 20 minutes then one good run fail safe (limp) mode occurs and a restart is required. If I don't clear codes via vagcom then it does it again immediatly after a good run.
Hmmm this seems conflicting considering I ran about 1.3 - 1.4 bar on a 1.2 bar k03s file. I thought the MAP sensor was designed with a 25 psi or 1.7 bar fail safe to put the ECU into limp mode if this threshhold is met. Am I mistaken? Any other ideas?
I have not had a chance to scan it today but will this evening. I can adjust the WGA down some more but not sure that is the actual problem. Isn't troubleshooting FUN!!!








Might be since the Forge WGA is supposedly stronger than oem and producing the error.


_Modified by Kraut1 at 3:37 PM 12-28-2009_


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Installed . . . (Kraut1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kraut1* »_So your stating leave O2 sensor where it is half way between the turbo and cat then adjust the WGA down more!?! The car drives smooth with the O2 where it's located for about 15 - 20 minutes then one good run fail safe (limp) mode occurs and a restart is required. If I don't clear codes via vagcom then it does it again immediatly after a good run.
Hmmm this seems conflicting considering I ran about 1.3 - 1.4 bar on a 1.2 bar k03s file. I thought the MAP sensor was designed with a 25 psi or 1.7 bar fail safe to put the ECU into limp mode if this threshhold is met. Am I mistaken? Any other ideas?
I have not had a chance to scan it today but will this evening. I can adjust the WGA down some more but not sure that is the actual problem. Isn't troubleshooting FUN!!!








Might be since the Forge WGA is supposedly stronger than oem and producing the error.

_Modified by Kraut1 at 3:37 PM 12-28-2009_

The Forge WGA made a noticeable difference for my setup.. moving the amount of PSI it'd hold up and changing the onset of boost as well. I had Revo though, which had no limp mode.
The stock MAP reads to 22.51psi IIRC. The point is that if the software is asking for 20psi, then if it is running 21psi, it's unhappy. If it's running 23psi, then it'll probably throw it into limp mode. 
The o2 sensor location shouldn't matter much/at all. It's where it was for your ko3s, yes?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Installed . . . (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
The Forge WGA made a noticeable difference for my setup.. moving the amount of PSI it'd hold up and changing the onset of boost as well. I had Revo though, which had no limp mode.
The stock MAP reads to 22.51psi IIRC. The point is that if the software is asking for 20psi, then if it is running 21psi, it's unhappy. If it's running 23psi, then it'll probably throw it into limp mode. 
The o2 sensor location shouldn't matter much/at all. It's where it was for your ko3s, yes?

yup that is correct ... stock map sensor reads up to 22.5 psi ... anything above that just looks like 22.5 psi ... 
The Forge def does make a difference ... Helped spool my hybrid atleast 150 rpms sooner ... a def if you want to hold more boost up top. i'm holding an easy 20psi through to 6000rpms ... 
I have a Brand new one if anyone is interested ... 
I had revo and never had limp issue even with a spike to 25psi ... same with eurodyne ... no problems whatsoever. Like 04vdubgli said stick to what the software asks ... if its 20 stay with 20 ... A quick spike is fine as long as your not holding that psi throughout the powerband .... and Log Log Log!!!! Most importantly Block 031 for air/fuel mixture block 020 for timing pull and block 004 i believe for overall timing ...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

It may be 003 for the timing... or maybe it is 004. I always have to bounce between 002-004 looking for MAF readings, timing, injector on time, etc...
115 = boost. So you'll need to confirm that too so that you can keep out of limp mode.


----------



## Kraut1 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Installed . . . (spartiati)*

Okay well for my trip home I took the J-valve out and put the stock F-valve in and got to play with it a little more on the way home. I did hit overboost of 22 - 23 psi at one point and toyed with the boost a little after and I think the 2nd consecutive spike is when it went into limp again. So I think I am on the right track and just need to adjust a few things. Funny thing is the F seemed to net same power as the J per the boost gauge.
Has anyone tried putting a spacer in between the MAP sensor and the intercooler to see if it alters the reading it would get? Same principle as the O2 sensor trick.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Installed . . . (Kraut1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kraut1* »_Okay well for my trip home I took the J-valve out and put the stock F-valve in and got to play with it a little more on the way home. I did hit overboost of 22 - 23 psi at one point and toyed with the boost a little after and I think the 2nd consecutive spike is when it went into limp again. So I think I am on the right track and just need to adjust a few things. Funny thing is the F seemed to net same power as the J per the boost gauge.
Has anyone tried putting a spacer in between the MAP sensor and the intercooler to see if it alters the reading it would get? Same principle as the O2 sensor trick.

Spacer = Diode mod. MAP sensor = absolute pressure sensor. There's no way of changing pressure... it's very different compared to airflow (which is what the o2 reads).


----------



## Kraut1 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Installed . . . (04VDubGLI)*

True . . . 04VDubGLI are you running a 4.7V 1W Zener diode?


_Modified by Kraut1 at 7:09 PM 12-28-2009_


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Installed . . . (Kraut1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kraut1* »_True . . . 04VDubGLI are you running a 4.7V 1W Zener diode?

_Modified by Kraut1 at 7:09 PM 12-28-2009_

Nope. With Revo I didn't need one and with Unitronic I don't need one either.
With Revo I was hitting about 25psi and then tapering down to somewhere around 17-18psi at redline (w/Forge WGA and N75). With Unitronic I actually hit something like 28psi at one point (my boost gauge was reading wrong and my MAP sensor didn't read high enough so I didn't know any better). I immediately tossed a MBC on my car and dialed it back to 21-22psi.


----------



## Kraut1 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Installed . . . (04VDubGLI)*

Living dangerously eh! Before adjusting the Forge WGA I hit a 26 psi spike which was kinda scary!!!







Thanks for your input I think I need to adjust the WGA down a hair and maybe in the future do the diode.


----------



## Kraut1 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Installed . . .*

Well I scanned the car last night and cleared codes. One code was cylinder 4 misfire then random multiple misfires along with the obligatory MAP sensor upper limit reached.
I turned the WGA down this morning one turn and hit 19 - 20 psi no limp. However, it felt like I lost some power and think maybe cylinder 4 coil pack might be bad. I just replaced all of them on 12/23/09. 
I will have to scan again this evening then pull each one to make sure. If it did go bad I am going to see if I can exchange for a new one.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Installed . . . (Kraut1)*

your going about adjusting the WGA wrong. you need to bypass all boost controllers and hook up only the WGA ... then you adjust it to about 12 psi (or as tight as you can get it to the point where you don't have boost creep. At this point the WGA is adjusted ... you should then proceed to tuning the boost controller for the boost you want ... n75 is a hit or miss ... i never liked the way the car drove and always ran a MBC ... once you have your WGA adjusted then grab your sps3 or borrow one and tune your n75 for the boost you want ... also for the misfires are you running stock spark plugs or they one step colder? you check the gap? how old are they?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (J-tec)*

oh btw anyone have a brace for the turbo. need one and cant find it anywhere. its on backorder at the dealer and ecs...


----------



## Kraut1 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Hmmm . . . I'm not using one on mine
psst . . . weight reduction


----------



## Kraut1 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Star Head Bolts???*

Anyone know what size socket these are before I buy one? I think it might be an E16 as a E14 is to small.
I installed using an 11mm standard 6 point socket and now need to loosen so I can tighten up my oil feed line.
For the three bolts from the manifold to the turbo.


_Modified by Kraut1 at 10:29 AM 12-29-2009_


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (Kraut1)*

Never used a brace when i had my k04-20..still dont use one for my 50 trim. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*

yes I understand people don't run them however I have a tubular manifold and would like to support the weight of the turbo and prevent the torqueing action of the motor and spool of the turbo ... every little bit matters which is why i would like to find a used brace ...


----------



## kcbmxer (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL NEW and improved K04-02x thread! (bmxp)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kanajana (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Did ECS give you any idea of when they would be in? I ordered one from them about a month ago [when they were showing them in stock], but then I was told they were on backorder with no expected arrival date. So, I just followed up on it w/ them about a week later and they were able to finally get me one. I was surprised, because I can't find them *anywhere*...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Kanajana)*

they were the ones that said it was on national backorder ... i waited 3 weeks and one of the reps called me back and said well i dont think we'll be getting it in ... since i had paypaled them and they had my money they just refunded me it and i left it as is ... i'll see if I can call em up and get one ...


----------



## Kraut1 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Star Head Bolts??? (Kraut1)*

I bought a set that had E14 & E16 and seems like the E16 is the correct size for the mani to turbo bolts.


_Modified by Kraut1 at 10:01 AM 1-4-2010_


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

Well got a boost controller finally since I wanted to raise the boost up a little bit and also to control the boost when I make the K04 into a hybrid, well I was in 3rd gear and spiked 25 and was holding about 22 then all out of nowhere it starts misfiring like a b***, and was like wtf? any ideas? tried lowering down the boost still does it


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (MikeKondilis)*

your spark plugs new? one step colder? using 93 octance? scan with vag and post what's going on. best place to start. too many things can cause that....


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (MikeKondilis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeKondilis* »_Well got a boost controller finally since I wanted to raise the boost up a little bit and also to control the boost when I make the K04 into a hybrid, well I was in 3rd gear and spiked 25 and was holding about 22 then all out of nowhere it starts misfiring like a b***, and was like wtf? any ideas? tried lowering down the boost still does it 

How much did you lower the boost, and how much were you running successfully before? I would look at your plug gap first as the boost may be blowing out the flame front. Try gapping them at .028 and see if it makes a difference. 
Also, was it doing it in second at those boost levels? If it was OK in second, but it did it in third I'd say you're looking at a potential detonation issue from too much sustained boost. 22 PSI under sustained 3rd gear loads is a lot to ask of these little turbos.


----------



## 20thAEdub2615 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (PassatMrT)*

25 psi in third is a bit over kill. maybe you blew a hose connection


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (20thAEdub2615)*

When you say missfire, was the CEL flashing? That usually indicates an issue w/ spark, plugs or coils. Otherwise I would check for loose connections like mentioned.


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

^^yes, exactly it was doing when I had to change my spark plugs last month, its identical to it the cel is flashing I guess I got to get colder spark plugs before my dyno run on monday


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (MikeKondilis)*

I'd check your gap or replace the coils. I've run both ngk bkr6e and 7e's up to 25 psi with no issues.


----------



## Kraut1 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Idle rpm dip + limp mode?*

On a daily basis after trying to diagnose and fix I clear all codes out the night before. Start car in the morning allow for warm up and idle to settle. I drive gingerly until engine/coolant shows operating temp before getting into boost. Car drives properly while in motion. Wastegate is set properly not to allow more than 20psi of boost. Usually don't see more than 19psi. I have 2.5bar map sensor.
After about the first 7 or 8 minutes of driving and coming to a light idle sits at 750 rpm and dips to 600-650 range for a second and returns. Drive off from being stopped at light and no power, car is typically in limp mode. Code is stored no CEL and have to restart vehicle to restore power. Code is typically the boost pressure upper limit exceeded. The car will go back into limp mode again eventually with normal driving. 
Occasionally there are two other codes: Catalyst system bank 1 below threshold & random cylinder misfire cylinder 1
What I have done so far:
I have clipped a 4.7 zener diode onto MAP sensor wires to rule it out, cleaned IAT/ MAP/ MAF sensors, tried 2 different N75 valves, car has new coil packs, has new spark plugs 1 range colder, re seated coil packs, pressure tested wastegate line, serviced the Diverter Valve, front O2 was replaced in the past year, crankcase breather elbow new, suction valve new, idle is strong with oil cap off, throttle adaptation done.
I'm thinking possible vacuum leak as the symptom occurs inbetween driving usually 5 minutes or more plus a stop at a light at low rpms or idle. Maybe the MAP sensor is going out?
Any ideas or thoughts on what might be causing this?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Idle rpm dip + limp mode? (Kraut1)*

i think ur problem is ur map sensor. u said u have a 2.5bar? that would be almost 40psi ... that plus the diode it must be throwing everything off... i dont know how it is even working if u do have a 2.5 bar map sensor... if the software is not written for it then i would throw an oem map sensor.. pretty confident that will solve your issue...


----------



## Kraut1 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Idle rpm dip + limp mode? (spartiati)*

2.5bar translates to 1000mbar for atmosperic pressure so technically 1.5 bar for boost which is 22 psi on stock/oem map sensor. 18mm 038906051 or 12mm 038906051B. I clipped on the diode to rule out the map sensor by clamping the signal to the ecu to only show 17psi.
Ran 21-22 psi overboost with stock k03s no diode w/o any issues on same oem 12mm map sensor.


----------



## Kraut1 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Idle rpm dip + limp mode? (Kraut1)*

This morning did the 060 throttle adapt and cleared out fault codes. 30 minutes later I started the car to warm up this morning. Car was idling for maybe 5 minutes or so in the garage. Backed out of the driveway went to accelerate and no power car was already in limp mode.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Idle rpm dip + limp mode? (Kraut1)*

what software are you running?


----------



## Kraut1 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Idle rpm dip + limp mode? (spartiati)*

I think the problem is with the ecu itself. I tuned the car via obd2 with a new untested file for my setup. The car didn't work with that file so I had to pull the ecu to retune the eprom back to stock. I was then able to tune via obd2 with a tested file that did work. I have an email in to Rene and Ali at UPsolute, apparently they have seen this happen once before.
I had considered pulling the ecu and rechecking all of my work but need to know the schematics of the ecu better to figure out what might be triggering the limp (safe) mode condition. This has been going on for 3 full weeks and is wearing me down.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Idle rpm dip + limp mode? (Kraut1)*

sorry to hear about the issue man... im unfamiliar with UPsolute. contacting them directly would be a good bet...
on a plus note i finally got unisettings to register and actually read and write with my eurodyne file! i was unable this whole time so i havent adjusted the timing or fuel yet! guess who's going to be tuning this coming week!


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

That's awesome to hear man, going this Monday coming up to dyno the ride with the K04 before I make it a hybrid to compare and contrast what kind of difference it makes. It's running like a champ right now no more misfiring in 3rd spikes 24 and holds 19-20 all the way to 6KRPM, can't wait to put it on the machine and see what it makes.


----------



## Kraut1 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Idle rpm dip + limp mode? (spartiati)*

After some logging and providing to software company . . . I received a new file which I will program into the car tonight.
Supposedly the current file is not opening the wastegate enough at low rpms/low gears = compression wheel turning to fast and exceeds the ecu requested which the ecu is triggering limp mode from the MAP reading. May have something to do with having a Forge WGA not sure since they are stiffer than oem
It was technically not an overboost situation where the car was actually going past the upper limit just past the limit set by the ecu in low rpms and gears. I think 04VDubGLI was semi correct in what he stated earlier. Hopefully I will not have to swap back to the 2.75" MAF housing as I will need to make an adapter to fit the 3" turbo inlet hose.
During lunch I drove the car easy in 1st and 2nd keeping the car from going past 5 - 7 psi and I did not hit limp mode going to pick up food or on my return.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Idle rpm dip + limp mode? (Kraut1)*

yeah that would make sense... the Forge may have contributed to that... as long as they sent you a new file start with that make some logs and hopefully we have a happy dubber after that...


----------



## black maqic20th (Aug 10, 2008)

this really helps me out with thinking of doing a ko4


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (black maqic20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black maqic20th* »_this really helps me out with thinking of doing a ko4 

you won't regret it ... a stock k04-02x is awesome for anyone who wants the most without breaking their bank account or rods ... really impressive and best of all OEM RELIABILITY ...


----------



## Kraut1 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Idle rpm dip + limp mode?*

Okay . . . well the second program worked okay on Friday night for a 30 minute drive until Saturday it started going ito limp mode again within 10 minutes. Sunday it was in limp mode beofre I even got out of the neighborhood. 
Sunday afternoon I remembered I had a K04-001 file sent to me so I programmed that in and took the car for a spin. Worked good but felt like it was lacking some power. I was seeing boost from 18 to 21 psi and then later started seeing spikes of 24 psi. This morning driving to work I brought the vagcom and laptop to do some logs at wide open throttle when I had room to do so safely. I was only seeing about 18-19 psi the entire drive to work no spikes above 20 psi at about 44° outside.
Here are readings from blocks 020 & 032:
Here is what I have at 1400 rpms:
cylinder 3 - (+0.8) / O2 column 1 - (+0.4) column 2 - (-0.80)
Run 1 between 5080 rpms and 5400 rpms:
Cylinder 1 - (+6.0) 2 - (+9.0) 3 - (+8.3) 4 - (+8.3) (highest #'s)
O2 column 1 (+0.4) Column 2 (-0.80)
Run 2 between 5080 rpms and 6200 rpms:
Cylinder 1 - (+8.3) 2 - (+9.8) 3 - (+8.3) 4 - (+8.3) (highest #'s)
O2 column 1 (+0.4) Column 2 (-1.60)
I understand with vagcom / unisettings I need to go in and clear out the ecu of fault codes. Then go into unisettings to adjust my WOT fueling by adjusting primary fuel CH10. Looks like I need about 2% to bring the front O2 number closer to 0.
Once I have this number adjusted I can do more logs to see where I am at again and see how timing pulls before making any other adjustments. 



_Modified by Kraut1 at 11:03 PM 1-18-2010_


----------



## Kraut1 (Apr 19, 2001)

*New file + tweaks update*

Car is coming in line now . . . with the k04-001 file and tweaks.
Here is what I adjusted tonight:
Primary fuel CH10 +2%
Fuel on increase load CH02 +5.469%
Secondary fuel enrich CH08 +25%
Idle torque offset CH14 +3%
Idle speed offset CH01 +50rpm
My new reading for Lambda 1 & 2 (block 032) is now 0 in column 1 and -0.8 and -1.6 in column 2 which is as close to zero as it can be.
Car felt so much stronger after the adjustments compared to the k04-001 flash.



_Modified by Kraut1 at 1:05 PM 1-20-2010_


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: New file + tweaks update (Kraut1)*

glad you got it running better dude ... i still haven't had the time to log and tweak ... studying all week for the damn GRE's ... took em yesterday and aced em!!!! gotta send out grad school applications and then i'll worry about tuning my car ... 18 psi will break the winter tires loose though in 3RD GEAR!!!!!! so i think at 23 psi this thing will haul ass!!!!!!


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: New file + tweaks update (spartiati)*

Congrats on the GRE's. I was going to write them until I decided to apply for law school and wrote the LSAT's. Didn't do as well as I wanted to, however I think that my undergrad grades and extracurriculars should pull me through (knock on wood). Good luck with the apps.


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: New file + tweaks update (PassatMrT)*

Also, I would keep an eye on your EGT's if you're running 20+ PSI, especially at high RPM's. I went to pull my g-pop hybrid to do some wastegate porting and found that my turbine fins were damaged. There is some debate as to why this is. I think that it was just a case of running too much exhaust gas through that tiny K04-015 housing. Gerry figures it may have been foreign object damage. Although that's only based on a couple of quick pics I sent him. 
I';m not saying that's Gerry's fault in any way. I knew that may have happened given the restrictive turbine housing. The good news is that the -02X housings are larger than the K04-015 ones. So you may be OK. In any case, I've got a used 2860 elim on the way that I'm installing. I will however compare MAF readings from the two to see how well that 32/min compressor performed. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: New file + tweaks update (PassatMrT)*

I agree. I think that 23psi in the stock k04-02x turbine housing should be watched. I don't think I was ever holding over 18psi to redline (6.5-7k). And I'd imagine I was hitting some ridiculous EGTs with that. Just keep it in consideration Spartiati


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: New file + tweaks update (04VDubGLI)*

everything is being monitored guys no worries ... My housing is ported significantly which should help ... the WMI also helps keeps the EGT's in check a bit ... will be getting a pyro gauge regardless ... but it's never a long pull ... stand on it in 3rd or 4th to get on the highway and usually cruise it around (since its my daily) ...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (MikeKondilis)*

hey trevor how's ur car running btw? u disappeared! those resistors help you out at all?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_hey trevor how's ur car running btw? u disappeared! those resistors help you out at all?

It's running like **** still haha. The resistors helped, but I need another 3/4 of them, and that still isn't fixing the vvt/cam code I have. The car still won't set any fuel trims and is running stupid rich at idle and stupid lean in boost. Uni still has not given me a new file yet. It's been 3 months now that I've been trying to get a new file with deletes. I'm really pissed off about the entire situation, but I don't really have a choice.


----------



## Duby T (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Are you running a custom tune or is it Uni's K04-020 file?
I was thinking of going with Uni when I decide to install my K04


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Duby T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duby T* »_Are you running a custom tune or is it Uni's K04-020 file?
I was thinking of going with Uni when I decide to install my K04

I started with the regular K04-02x file and I kept getting overboost codes and it was running too lean for my setup. So they made me a 415cc file that was a custom one... and now it's worthless as well.
Honestly, I'd have a REALLY tough time not referring someone to Eurodyne over what I'm going through. I've sent a legit 50-60 PMs back and forth with a few different Uni customer support members. I've also e-mailed different logs a few times now as well. Frankly, I think that anyone who owns a 1.8T should be buying Maestro - short of owning a k03s. It's $900 for ANY Eurodyne file + the cable + software, whereas a Uni stg2 file is $650 - stg3 is $890. And you can adapt it anytime you deem necessary. You can do your own considerations, but I can tell you that 3 months ago I could have had my car running properly if I had the means. My .02 currently. If Uni-Tune ever comes out then I may feel differently, but this bull**** where you wait and wait and wait some more for 3 changes to be done to a file is retarded.


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
Honestly, I'd have a REALLY tough time not referring someone to Eurodyne over what I'm going through. I've sent a legit 50-60 PMs back and forth with a few different Uni customer support members. I've also e-mailed different logs a few times now as well. Frankly, I think that anyone who owns a 1.8T should be buying Maestro - short of owning a k03s. It's $900 for ANY Eurodyne file + the cable + software, whereas a Uni stg2 file is $650 - stg3 is $890. And you can adapt it anytime you deem necessary. You can do your own considerations, but I can tell you that 3 months ago I could have had my car running properly if I had the means. My .02 currently. If Uni-Tune ever comes out then I may feel differently, but this bull**** where you wait and wait and wait some more for 3 changes to be done to a file is retarded.

Agreed on the Maestro thing. I had to deal with the e-mail and wait thing with Upsolute as well. What really galled me was them asking $200 for a minor revision (cut 10% fueling) after having waited 2 weeks to get it done. I said to hell with them and decided that I would live with my current file (way rich at 10.5:1) until I could raise the funds for a Maestro setup.


----------



## Duby T (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
I started with the regular K04-02x file and I kept getting overboost codes and it was running too lean for my setup. So they made me a 415cc file that was a custom one... and now it's worthless as well.

What sort of changes have you made to your K04 setup that required you to go with a custom tune (other than the 415cc injectors)?
Has anyone had any good experiences with the regular Uni K04-020 file on a basic k04-020 setup?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Duby T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duby T* »_
What sort of changes have you made to your K04 setup that required you to go with a custom tune (other than the 415cc injectors)?
Has anyone had any good experiences with the regular Uni K04-020 file on a basic k04-020 setup? 


Think of everything that you can do... and I've done all of that and more. I have a stock k04-02x, but I have every possible upgrade around it. And EVERY car should have a custom tailored tune if they want the most out of their setup. VWs are one of the only cars being tuned regularly by bull**** off the shelf flashes. Everyone else already knows that to optimize a setup you need a custom tune.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

basically what 04vdubgli said ... software tuners provide a generic base ... everyones car is not the same ... different supporting mods will have a huge difference ... in 04vdubgli's case and mine its pretty much no off the shelf tune will do our setup justice ... big port head and manifold ... (hybrid comp wheel for my turbo) cams and soon larger TB ... thats way too many different variables for any of the tuners to have anticipated ... im going to get some dyno time in the future when I have a spare minute ...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

anyone know where to get oem return lines? or if anyone has that wants to sell them lmk ... want to take care of my leak situation. not too bad but would rather fix it...


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (spartiati)*

What are some of your intake temps? I've been doing some logging lately and found that i'm in neg #'s cruzing on a really cold day.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (ANT THE KNEE)*

with my wmi i've seen up to -12*C ... that was on that day it was like 15*F at night


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_with my wmi i've seen up to -12*C ... that was on that day it was like 15*F at night

That's with a FMIC correct? beefy core?( no humo)


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (ANT THE KNEE)*

LMFAO ... yup ... eurojet race core ... that WMI makes a nice difference ...


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (spartiati)*

k04 dyno: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=5


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

25 whp and almost 50 wtrq ... thats impressive ...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_25 whp and almost 50 wtrq ... thats impressive ... 

5whp and 12wtq from the SEM. Adding boost doesn't suggest SEM gains alone. Most likely some octane (WMI or fuel) gains as well as actual boost pressure. Car was making 221.9whp and 274wtq after the SEM.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

i didnt even notice that .... i retract that statement ... lol ... ehhhh ... for the price then that may not be worth it ... they should have done raised boost on stock and SEM ... that would have showed some difference 
update on my car ... log today shows 18-21 degrees advance at 6000 rpms with no timing correction thanks to the frigid day and WMI ... although at 18psi and a lambda of .93 im not liking that ... boost will stay at that level ... tweaked some unisettings channels ... will see if that helps...


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (ANT THE KNEE)*

Hey everyone hows your projects goin!?
I figured I would fill you all in on my latest mishap. This morning while my car was warming up in the driveway the turbo decided to commit suicide. The oil seals let go and oil SHOT out of the exhaust pipe and filled my intercooler.
She went almost a full year before she blew!
BTW the second install/uninstall is WAY faster. especially after







nectar


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (MkIVwarrior)*

Well my project:
I have a whole bunch of parts lying around waiting to be installed but i still need the main parts, mani, dp, and turbo. Reason i havent bought everything yet is because right now i am in Hong Kong. Needed to make sure i had money for that... and i havent bought a kit i was offered because im still here for another month.
Waiting on Issam for info on the supposed manifold they are making... 
DP i want from 42DD
Turbo i do not care but i want one soon lol
In other news, i switched from the "386 cc" which are really 364cc injectors from the TT to 440s and i got an adjustable FPR. 
I still need a jetta bumper... but my boser is on hold, my headlights are in my kitchen, the rebar is in the basement... so that should take care of that whole front end getting f-ed up thing...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

i may have a manifold for you ... whether it be my stock one or the tubular one I have on the car now ... i wanna take a crack at making my own ... so we'll see ... i'll let you know ... ETA about a month or so ...


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Hey guys do any of you have a link or guide to rebuild these turbos?


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (MkIVwarrior)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIVwarrior* »_Hey guys do any of you have a link or guide to rebuild these turbos?

Not much point to it seeing as you'll need to get it professionally balanced anyway. Between little bits of buildup on the blades and worn tolerances as a result of normal use the blades can become slightly imbalanced upon re-assembly. Since you'll be pushing the turbo it'll be seeing speeds of up to 180,000+RPM Any imbalance whatsoever can and will result in premature failure.


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (PassatMrT)*

good point, thought I would make it a weekend project but on that note, I best leave it to the professionals http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mcgillis (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (MkIVwarrior)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIVwarrior* »_good point, thought I would make it a weekend project but on that note, I best leave it to the professionals http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I just had my -022 rebuilt by Gpop Shop. They did an awesome job. Pretty quick turnaround too


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (mcgillis)*

yeah jerry and jim are good guys. its off season so they are faster. it took them a while to get mine done. running for 8k miles holding boost great and no smoke or anything.


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*

I gave them a ring friday and there backed-up 2.5 weeks, well it looks like im walking for a while..


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

Anyone have a link to the pro-imports site? I can't seem to find their online store and am looking for a dp adapter and oil/water lines.
Has anyone on here made their own AN fitted oil lines?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (MkIVwarrior)*

thats nothing. i had a 3 month wait.


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

wow custom tune here i come!


----------



## Crispy222 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: (bbeach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbeach* »_Anyone have a link to the pro-imports site? I can't seem to find their online store and am looking for a dp adapter and oil/water lines.
Has anyone on here made their own AN fitted oil lines? 

Yes, I have made my own -AN lines for my K03. You are gonna need two M10 to -4AN adaptors, two -4AN to hose, and some braided line. 
http://www.intengineering.com/....html


----------



## Crispy222 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: (Crispy222)*

Photo of my AN oil feed and return line. NOTE: this was all done on a 98 Passat with a 1.8t 20v AEB Longitudinal.
Top to bottom: block breather adaptor to NPT to -10AN to hose, Oil return flange on K03/04 & GT28/30 to NPT to -10AN to hose, oil pan weld on bung to -10AN to hose, Two smaller fittings are the M10 to -4AN fittings from 034 or IE.








45deg fitting out of the oil outlet on bottom of turbo (1.8T long on a 98 Passat)








Oil pan weld on bung return line. I later changed to a 90deg fitting to keep the line vertical since the oil return is gravity driven.








Photo of engine bay for clicks










_Modified by Crispy222 at 1:55 PM 2-3-2010_


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Crispy222)*

sweet setup dude ... love how easy it is to work on the longitudinal 1.8ts are ...


----------



## Crispy222 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

The stock turbo is about 10 times easier to work on. I know that forsure. I've had mine in and out about 6 times. And I've helped two friends with turbo swaps in GTI's. There just isn't an easy way to those banjo bolts.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gberg888GLI* »_
In other news, i switched from the "386 cc" which are really 364cc injectors from the TT to 440s and i got an adjustable FPR. 


How important for these engines is it to retain the extended tip design of the EV12 injectors? Would it be possible to substitute a 36lb. EV6 injector like the Bosch 0280155811?


----------



## Kraut1 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*

Inquiring minds would like to know . . . as I have a new set of these laying around too.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (bbeach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbeach* »_Anyone have a link to the pro-imports site? I can't seem to find their online store and am looking for a dp adapter and oil/water lines.
Has anyone on here made their own AN fitted oil lines? 


I recently received an email the Pro-Imports was bought out. I have a feeling they will be no longer supporting the k04 kit.
No real update on my setup. I've been daily driving it. Set at ~20psi tapers to about 14 at redline. No hiccups what so ever and still have not dyno'd it. I am in talks with a local shop to do a comparison dyno between my GIAC software and Eurodyne when I make the switch but that will be a few months down the road.


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (Kraut1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kraut1* »_Inquiring minds would like to know . . . as I have a new set of these laying around too.

If those are the 380 whites i'm running those on uni software, and because of the spray pattern my car really doesn't like the cold untill warmed up. After that they seem to be good. 
Hey Mike my IT are w/o WM and running a SMIC


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (ANT THE KNEE)*

I think that the spray patterns were covered a few pages back, i believe. From what I remember genesis have an awesome spray pattern and really atomizes the fuel quite well, theres a few video links somewhere I saw and what a difference. They had side by side comparision with the bosch injectors, lets just say I was less than impressed with them. If i remember correctly in terms of spray pattern the test resulted in something like this (mind you spray pattern only not fuel cc)
genesis>AUDI>Bosch
Correct me if im wrong.


_Modified by MkIVwarrior at 9:10 PM 2-4-2010_


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_
How important for these engines is it to retain the extended tip design of the EV12 injectors? Would it be possible to substitute a 36lb. EV6 injector like the Bosch 0280155811?









these have by far the worst spray pattern for the 20v head







for an application up to 550cc the USRT Genesis injectors are the way to go.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

Zero issues here on cold startup or anything ... and i'm on Genesis 415's @4bar ...


----------



## mstrayer (Jan 29, 2005)

What tips for a 1.8t can we use on a k04?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (mstrayer)*

any one specific to that turbo ... 
IE k04-01 use tip for k03 
K04-02x use tip for audi tt 225 aka s3 tip


----------



## Kraut1 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: (spartiati)*

I'm running the oem blue 364cc and seem to be fine which I think converts to around 415cc with a 4 bar fpr.


----------



## Kraut1 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: (MkIVwarrior)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIVwarrior* »_
genesis>AUDI>Bosch
Correct me if im wrong.


I believe your correct I think the videos are USRT's website


----------



## mstrayer (Jan 29, 2005)

I know its not direct bolt-on, and know that k04-001 is, and can get an 02x to work on an 'awp' 1.8t, but what about 015's...? Thanks for the help.
Oh and







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif here's for a 55 page bump.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (mstrayer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mstrayer* »_I know its not direct bolt-on, and know that k04-001 is, and can get an 02x to work on an 'awp' 1.8t, but what about 015's...? Thanks for the help.
Oh and







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif here's for a 55 page bump.

All three have different bolt locations - i.e. different turbine inlet flanges. You can make adapters to make anything work with anything else, but if you'll do all of that work just to keep a stock exhaust manifold then a turbo swap may not be for you - because there will always be some random BS issue later anyhow. Stock is the most reliable and easiest to diagnose. Swap parts and reliability (even with other OEM parts) goes down and diagnostic complication increases exponentially.


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

<--------THIS guy cant wait to get his k04 schwag on in march...


----------



## jsollie (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (bmxp)*

stock oil pan looks just like the pict shown ...... thats what my 04 jetta has i have just ran into doing install


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdubcajka12* »_<--------THIS guy cant wait to get his k04 schwag on in march...












































My ko4 is going on this spring toooooo!!!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

mines going on in march. im just finishing my parts order as i type this too
_Quote, originally posted by *Gberg888GLI* »_
My ko4 is going on this spring toooooo!!!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (Crispy222)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crispy222* »_The stock turbo is about 10 times easier to work on. I know that forsure. I've had mine in and out about 6 times. And I've helped two friends with turbo swaps in GTI's. There just isn't an easy way to those banjo bolts.

Wow, someone who's pulled their turbo out more times than I have. Once I get my hands on another big bore manifold then we'll be tied


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

What do you guys run for clutches? I'm looking into the VR6 kit with 14 or 16lb flywheel but it's only "rated" for 275 torque. I'm not planning on going past 22psi for the sake of my engine (especially when on E85) so not sure if I'll run into issues.


----------



## mcgillis (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (bbeach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbeach* »_What do you guys run for clutches? I'm looking into the VR6 kit with 14 or 16lb flywheel but it's only "rated" for 275 torque. I'm not planning on going past 22psi for the sake of my engine (especially when on E85) so not sure if I'll run into issues.

been running the ecs stage 1 w/ 14lb flywheel for 1 week now. so far so good. trying to let it bed in properly. holds good so far


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (mcgillis)*

do i hear a gathering of k04-02x guys at spring show n go? 
i'm still trying to iron out my leaning out up top issue (thanks to my cam shaft) ... runs great through the rev range but after 4000 rpms starts getting too lean ... goes from 12:1 to almost 13:1 and at times blips to 13.3:1 ...
Timing is great and car is an animal otherwise. Just trying to sort that out. Looking into some Dyno time in the near future to see what the setup will put down...


----------



## Kraut1 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_ i'm still trying to iron out my leaning out up top issue (thanks to my cam shaft) ... runs great through the rev range but after 4000 rpms starts getting too lean ... goes from 12:1 to almost 13:1 and at times blips to 13.3:1 ...


Have you thought about using Uni Settings to bump fueling on increased loads a couple percent then do some logging?


_Modified by Kraut1 at 12:21 PM 2-9-2010_


----------



## Kraut1 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gberg888GLI* »_
My ko4 is going on this spring toooooo!!!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Gberg . . . hope the pics helped for your upper charge pipe. When I get a chance I will go have pieces welded in so I can take the additional coupling and silicone connector out. If you want or need it I can send it to you for cost of shipping. (USPS priority)
Working on installing a STG 1+ 240mm sprung clutch w/ 16lb single mass flywheel (320TQ rating) and stainless brake lines. I figured if I need to bleed the system might as well replace the brake lines and go ATE Super Blue.
In the future I might put the .309 lift 195 duration autotech intake cam in and pulleys. Anyone running these? Likes dislikes? Numbers? 



_Modified by Kraut1 at 9:57 PM 2-9-2010_


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (Kraut1)*

yes i would like to know this as well. what are peoples thoughts and experiences with a set of cams on this turbo. does it help the turbo flow better...


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (mcgillis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcgillis* »_
been running the ecs stage 1 w/ 14lb flywheel for 1 week now. so far so good. trying to let it bed in properly. holds good so far

How much different does the pedal feel compared to stock? Any noise / chatter? I'm probably going to order one of those basic kits later today.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (bbeach)*

well i have the autotech intake cam only and I have to say its a very nice difference after 3500 rpms ... 
I am using unisettings ... i've bumped up fuel increase on load to about 120 and primary up 5% ... I'm going to bring the primary up to 10 and see what happens ...


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_well i have the autotech intake cam only and I have to say its a very nice difference after 3500 rpms ... 
I am using unisettings ... i've bumped up fuel increase on load to about 120 and primary up 5% ... I'm going to bring the primary up to 10 and see what happens ... 

do you know any one who has used the exhaust one. once i get it on i plan on doing some other things with this kit.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*

autotech is selling only the intake cam ... good thing about it is you don't need to set timing with an adjustable timing gear ... its good for street cars and dailies so you dont have any rough idle or lose too much power down low ...


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_autotech is selling only the intake cam ... good thing about it is you don't need to set timing with an adjustable timing gear ... its good for street cars and dailies so you dont have any rough idle or lose too much power down low ...

interesting. thanks for the info. im psyched to get this kit on


----------



## Kraut1 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_well i have the autotech intake cam only and I have to say its a very nice difference after 3500 rpms ... 
I am using unisettings ... i've bumped up fuel increase on load to about 120 and primary up 5% ... I'm going to bring the primary up to 10 and see what happens ... 

I thought primary was for low end rpms. If anything I would think it would be your secondary fuel trim that needs to be adjusted since the increasing loads is not helping. What are your O2 sensor readings on block 31 or 32 in the higher revs can't remember which one it is.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Kraut1)*

primary is overall fueling throughout the rev range
secondary is gain on injectors 
fuel increasing on load is what is says it is ... i've been playing overall with all of these 
this is block 011 and 031 @ 20psi 

About 4000 rpms when the cam really kicks in hard thats when it starts to lean out ... 
.85 lambda is about 12.5:1 a/f ... i would be contempt with that however with .906 (being 13.3:1) at 6000 rpms I don't feel comfortable with that ... i'm going to play alittle more with it before I get on the dyno ...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re:  (mstrayer)*

my other thought is that now the fuel pump doesnt flow enough for what the motor now needs ... thinking about getting an inline pump to throw on there ...


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Okay guys before you crucify me, I bought a replacement turbo...
Its from CXracing and cost only 288 shipped (ebay off their website $350+ shipping). Right now I had no choice but to buy a turbo as fast as possible and needed the thing immediately not weeks from now. I did a side by side comparision of turbo to OEM and they were ABSOLUTELY identical. Turbo was in great shape all nuts and bolts torqued appropriately. I installed the thing today and had her running and sounded great (have yet to street test).
Before you all kill me, take my post as a product review and if this thing holds boost and preforms well then count this as a win! I am sending the OEM turbo in for a full rebuild and am using this for the time being.
Mind you I was hesitant on buying this thing as it isnt a "proven" turbo. However DSM guys seem to love them in their forums google cxracing turbo reviews, everyone has had great luck with the company. I thought I would fill you all in on my little "TEST" project. 
So there, I said it.... If it blows up, got my spare OEM sitting in the garage










_Modified by MkIVwarrior at 12:16 AM 2-10-2010_


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (MkIVwarrior)*

dont beat on it until you know the other turbo is on its way back ... when you know the oem is coming back just give that turbo hell and see if it blows ... thats what I would do!


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_dont beat on it until you know the other turbo is on its way back ... when you know the oem is coming back just give that turbo hell and see if it blows ... thats what I would do!

cant wait till gpop calls me back to tell me the rebuild is done then the torture test begins..
There were also 3 other buyers







...... Who else is running these around here....


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

So how are the intake cams from auto-tech? i mean for 250 dollars or whatever and you can basically drop it in, it seems like its a decent deal... 
How hard is the cam install? 
Would you recommend it with the ko4-02x?
How much power does it add you think?
Will i need to get an inline pump because of the cam? im going to have 440s and a adjustable FPR, with GIAC software...
Other Questions:
How do i get unisettings and use it? is there a thread that can teach me? Brian im pretty sure you have it but you also have unitronic. Can i use that or lemmewinks with the GIAC software?
PS, Kraut! Thanks for all the pictures and everything! It was a big help. Ill get back to you once i get the pictures for your finished piece.
Thanks
Ben


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gberg888GLI* »_So how are the intake cams from auto-tech? i mean for 250 dollars or whatever and you can basically drop it in, it seems like its a decent deal... 
How hard is the cam install? 
Would you recommend it with the ko4-02x?
How much power does it add you think?
Will i need to get an inline pump because of the cam? im going to have 440s and a adjustable FPR, with GIAC software...
Other Questions:
How do i get unisettings and use it? is there a thread that can teach me? Brian im pretty sure you have it but you also have unitronic. Can i use that or lemmewinks with the GIAC software?
PS, Kraut! Thanks for all the pictures and everything! It was a big help. Ill get back to you once i get the pictures for your finished piece.
Thanks
Ben

for the money your spending on this dumpy k04 setup that will still be doggy you could have a nice bottom mount pagparts 50 trim kit.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdipower4me* »_
for the money your spending on this dumpy k04 setup that will still be doggy you could have a nice bottom mount pagparts 50 trim kit.


The title must have changed to the Official 50 Trim Information Thread. ****. I can't believe I missed that memo. 
TDI, people earn money and can spend it however the **** they choose to. Leave this thread and take your useless comments elsewhere - they're not needed here (and oddly, if you look at the over 50 pages of info, you'll see VERY few which makes you special). Go troll the "what DV should I get?" "Can I run a BOV?" "Can I make 450whp on a k03s?" threads and tell them off. We don't need it in here as we all know what this turbo is and can do with it as we please.


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdipower4me* »_
for the money your spending on this dumpy k04 setup that will still be doggy you could have a nice bottom mount pagparts 50 trim kit.

Considering this is the NEW'er k04-02x thread that is at page 55. And there was another 50+ Page thread before this thread... I am about 90% sure that everybody that has the turbo or is getting is is FULLY aware... one more time for effect *FULLY* aware that it does not make BIG turbo power. Most people that are doing it are curious, don't really care or just want a little fun to their daily driver... or for what ever other reason.
There comes a point where you just don't give a **** and spend the money the way they want to.
As I am probably one of the longest owners of this kit I can and have always say IT IS NOT MEANT FOR BIG TURBO POWER AND NEVER WILL BE. I did it because I was curious and got a fantastic deal on it 4 years ago.
So... To make it short because I find that most people are just far to ****ing stupid in this world to understand what I wrote. 
WE ALL KNOW WE COULD HAVE BT POWER, BUT WE CHOOSE NOT TO.
If a user thinks they will, it's their own damn fault. All the information is in this thread and FAQ to make up their own minds.
Thank for your cooperation.










_Modified by bmxp at 12:33 AM 2-10-2010_


----------



## Kraut1 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Spartiati PM me your email address . . . I did a graph in excel for A/F ratios and will calculate everything from inputting rpms and bank 1 numbers. I also have it smoothing the curve by averaging 3 blocks so the last block you have to duplicate. The first block iirc I just have averaging out for 2 block of data.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (bmxp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxp* »_
Considering this is the NEW'er k04-02x thread that is at page 55. And there was another 50+ Page thread before this thread... I am about 90% sure that everybody that has the turbo or is getting is is FULLY aware... one more time for effect *FULLY* aware that it does not make BIG turbo power. Most people that are doing it are curious, don't really care or just want a little fun to their daily driver... or for what ever other reason.
There comes a point where you just don't give a **** and spend the money the way they want to.
As I am probably one of the longest owners of this kit I can and have always say IT IS NOT MEANT FOR BIG TURBO POWER AND NEVER WILL BE. I did it because I was curious and got a fantastic deal on it 4 years ago.
So... To make it short because I find that most people are just far to ****ing stupid in this world to understand what I wrote. 
WE ALL KNOW WE COULD HAVE BT POWER, BUT WE CHOOSE NOT TO.
If a user thinks they will, it's their own damn fault. All the information is in this thread and FAQ to make up their own minds.
Thank for your cooperation.









_Modified by bmxp at 12:33 AM 2-10-2010_

Yes and also for a daily driver I believe this turbo is great. I live in Brooklyn, NY and commute daily... deal with stop and go traffic have lots of accelerating to do. Having a turbo spool at 3000+ isnt too much fun ... this turbo gives enough bottom end to make merging and accelerating easy and nice top end power also ... regardless IMHO anything more than 300-350whp in a FWD car is almost useless on the street but again MY opinion ... 
also k04-02x kit from vortex = 800 - 1200 dollars
50trim = closer to 2000 dollars ... plus you'll most def need rods injectors and then risk breaking a whole bunch of other things ... 
I have yet to regret spending a single penny on my setup and got exactly what I expected, if not more so.


_Modified by spartiati at 10:09 AM 2-10-2010_


----------



## Kraut1 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Okay . . . I will add too.
For a mild upgrade the K04-001 with manifold and software update runs in the neighborhood of $1,400 ~ $1,500 to net what? Maybe 15WHP and 18 WTQ!?!
I sourced most of my parts for right at $1,050 for this kit.
For $685.00 I received turbo, manifold, airbox, downpipe, upper ic pipe, injectors, oem inlet hose, lines, bolts, etc.
VR6 3" MAF for $55, Samco Inlet $150, 2.5" DP welded to turbo flange $40, The remainder for new gaskets, bolts, hoses, clamps, and turbo rebuild kit to make it all work.
Tuning I got for free but would have been $200.
This set up makes drivability much nicer without much wheel spin and the gains range from 30WHP to 40WHP for essentially the same if not less than doing a normal K04-001 upgrade. Except you get about 2 or 3 times more power for the same money.
I say it is wise investment for those buget minded enthusiast!










_Modified by Kraut1 at 9:58 AM 2-10-2010_


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (Crispy222)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crispy222* »_
Yes, I have made my own -AN lines for my K03. You are gonna need two M10 to -4AN adaptors, two -4AN to hose, and some braided line. 
http://www.intengineering.com/....html 

Sounds good, where did you pick all of this up?
I was looking on Earl's site (heard good things about there).
http://www.anplumbing.com/shop/

I'm planning on making the coolant lines AN fitted as well.
M10 to -4 AN Oil Feed Line Adapter Fitting	$10
http://www.intengineering.com/....html 
M12 to -4 AN Oil Feed Line Adapter Fitting	$13 
Oil filter to turbo inlet	
http://www.intengineering.com/....html 
M14 to -6 AN Coolant Line Adapter Fitting 
Coolant return line to the block
http://www.intengineering.com/....html 
Anyone have a pre-existing parts list?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (bbeach)*

http://i244.photobucket.com/al...t.jpg
took this from nahramp's post for him selling his k04 kit ... that is price list of things new ...


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
TDI, people earn money and can spend it however the **** they choose to. Leave this thread and take your useless comments elsewhere - they're not needed here (and oddly, if you look at the over 50 pages of info, you'll see VERY few which makes you special). Go troll the "what DV should I get?" "Can I run a BOV?" "Can I make 450whp on a k03s?" threads and tell them off. We don't need it in here as we all know what this turbo is and can do with it as we please.

haha. your crazy. i had quite a few setups on my car so don't tell me to troll elsewhere.
i've had the following on my car
k03 with bolt-ons
k04 with bolts ons ( got pulled by a k03s car with intake and exhaust)
50 trim on 15 psi with all supporting mods
3076R 
i had two friends with k04-02x setups, one ran ok, the other one was a complete turd. its a waste of money, but if you find like a KILLER deal, and i mean KILLER than maybe it'll be worth it. but for the amount of money, you couldn't even do an eliminator1 28rs from atp for less and be faster and not have it be a PITA to install...

don't be a herb http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*

PITA to install? the first gen eliminators were a nightmare to install... had one on my car and got rid of it asap ... had to grind part of the tranny shifter mount to get it to fit besides a whole miriad of other nightmare installs ... k04-02x is easy to install ...


----------



## Kraut1 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_ k04-02x is easy to install ... 

I second that . . . as all you need to worry about is the pcv re-route, downpipe, and charge pipe . . . everything else is straight forward.


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

Any other options for downpipe? I'm debating fabbing up my own adapter since I have a k03, k04-22, k03 downpipe and part of k04-22 downpipe lying around. That is unless someone has a cheap dp for sale.


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_PITA to install? the first gen eliminators were a nightmare to install... had one on my car and got rid of it asap ... had to grind part of the tranny shifter mount to get it to fit besides a whole miriad of other nightmare installs ... k04-02x is easy to install ... 

yea, i thought it was, just as much a ita as installing an ATP mani


----------



## Kraut1 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: (bbeach)*

If you have the oem k04-02x DP cut it just before it splits into two pipes. If you have an aftermarket 2.5" DP for the K03s you can cut the funnel/connection part for the turbo off and go have it welded for about $40. You may need about a 4" piece welded in. Test fit prior to make sure.
This is what I did and worked the first time around no revisions needed. To install you will need to remove the heat shield.


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (Kraut1)*

ok so im really curious. i have been talking to 04vubgli and he has given me some options on the oil and coolant lines. now i tried calling pro imports and got no answer. so my questions is.....what fittings would i need for making all 4 lines from scratch. i need all numbers cause when i look a few posts back i get really confused on what else i need. i hope someone here has more info for me. oh and i would like to know how long i need to get the ss lines made for if anyone has that too. im sure Trevor will chime in too.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*

after bolting down the last bolt and trying to install the turbo you realize you now have to take the manifold off again in order to clear the head for the last turbo to mani bolt ... You want to die at that point cause the last 2 hours of cursing and fighting those hard ass bolts with no clearance has to be redone ... yeah ... not worth it ...
on a side note my friend with the new revised eliminator 2 and a gt2871r setup is sitting right next to me on pulls ... he has NO BOTTOM end at all ... only till about 4300 does the thing finally have any umphh but by then im usually ahead by a decent amount ... given enough room im sure he would catch me but he had 310 whp and something like 280 wtrq ... i should be ballpark 280-300 whp (being modest/optimistic) and atleast the same amount in torque (if not an assload more)... not bad for a little k04 ... 
oh and i'm on19psi while he is on 24 ... 
I'm taking it easy on the turbo since until I get the Lean issue figured out ...


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

TDIpower is just pissed i didnt buy his 3076 kit. 
He fails to realize that i do not have the money to build my motor, i do not want to wait for full boost at 4k, i do not have rear or all wheel drive, and i do not want the headaches of going with a non-oem kit. 
If i was going to go any other way besides the ko4-02x, i would go with the t3s60 kit from ina which just came out. but its still over 2000 dollars. 
im in this kit right now for about 410 right now... granted i do not have the turbo,mani,or downpipe, but thats all i need along with the general gasket and bolt hardware + tuning which is only 250. 
Plus, im not doing an average build... i plan on doing the gshop 32lb wheel, a different manifold, and the 42DD downpipe. Tuning from giac and then prob the autotech intake came. my budget was about 1800 and i have about 1390~ left.


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gberg888GLI* »_TDIpower is just pissed i didnt buy his 3076 kit. 
He fails to realize that i do not have the money to build my motor, i do not want to wait for full boost at 4k, i do not have rear or all wheel drive, and i do not want the headaches of going with a non-oem kit. 
If i was going to go any other way besides the ko4-02x, i would go with the t3s60 kit from ina which just came out. but its still over 2000 dollars. 
im in this kit right now for about 410 right now... granted i do not have the turbo,mani,or downpipe, but thats all i need along with the general gasket and bolt hardware + tuning which is only 250. 
Plus, im not doing an average build... i plan on doing the gshop 32lb wheel, a different manifold, and the 42DD downpipe. Tuning from giac and then prob the autotech intake came. my budget was about 1800 and i have about 1390~ left.


pissed? nope. sold the kit, sold the turbo, sold the car. took some time but its gone.
you don't have to build your bottom end to run 20psi thru it.
i've had this setup on my car and it sucked, my friend had the setup on his and it sucked, then he sold it to my other buddy and it still sucked. but do w/e you want, not money and your car will still be slow.
oh and with your different approach on non factory parts you just contradicted yourself about a non-oem kit... the only oem part you'll be using is the k04 itself.


_Modified by tdipower4me at 11:02 AM 2-11-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gberg888GLI* »_l... i plan on doing the gshop 32lb wheel, 

What is this 32lb wheel of yore I keep hearing talk of? The only wheel that would come close to that would be the 2274-series for Porsche 997. That wheel would fall in to 32lbs @ 72%. But the inducer is smaller than a stock K04-2x wheel, so the housing clearances would be poor.


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdipower4me* »_
i've had this setup on my car and it sucked, my friend had the setup on his and it sucked, then he sold it to my other buddy and it still sucked. but do w/e you want, not money and your car will still be slow.
_Modified by tdipower4me at 11:02 AM 2-11-2010_

You just said several post above that YOUR 2 FRIENDS RAN THIS SET UP and not yourself.....








To think you said HE contridicted himself









Dont even respond back to this guy, hes a loser. Thats why he has to bash this thread... Mind you all this comming from a 22 year old vallet, with archived post full of whitty comments. Im glad your here you must be an asset to vortex and society as a whole. Go steal pennies from a "customers" ash tray ****ing loser. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (MkIVwarrior)*

i think i found a gold mine for all the people looking for oem audi tt oil and coolant lines. pm with details if you need them.


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (MkIVwarrior)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIVwarrior* »_
You just said several post above that YOUR 2 FRIENDS RAN THIS SET UP and not yourself.....








To think you said HE contridicted himself









Dont even respond back to this guy, hes a loser. Thats why he has to bash this thread... Mind you all this comming from a 22 year old vallet, with archived post full of whitty comments. Im glad your here you must be an asset to vortex and society as a whole. Go steal pennies from a "customers" ash tray ****ing loser. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

let me be a bit more civil and act like a 22yr old unlike you...
not bashing the thread, just bustin Bens balls ( gberggli), i'd rather not see him waste his money on this setup as i had a k04 setup on my car and wasn't worth the money.


_Modified by tdipower4me at 3:26 PM 2-11-2010_


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdipower4me* »_
let me be a bit more civil and act like a 22yr old unlike you...
not bashing the thread, just bustin Bens balls ( gberggli), i'd rather not see him waste his money on this setup as i had a k04 setup on my car and wasn't worth the money.

_Modified by tdipower4me at 3:26 PM 2-11-2010_

save it to pms brah save it to pms. 
on a side note im ready to install my kit now just waiting till march then we will be all ready to go.


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

I was messing around with a buddy of mine on the highway and in 4th gear I could not go over 20 pounds, in every gear i was hitting 24 and going down to 20 and in 4th it just stayed at 16 pounds


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (MikeKondilis)*

scan for codes? possible boost leak if you blew off a coupling at 24psi spikes ... check that out


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (MikeKondilis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeKondilis* »_I was messing around with a buddy of mine on the highway and in 4th gear I could not go over 20 pounds, in every gear i was hitting 24 and going down to 20 and in 4th it just stayed at 16 pounds
Do you have an MBC? Try logging your n75 duty cycle block 116 or so.


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (bbeach)*

i had a mbc hooked up to my k03s and it held steady in all gears up to 23 with GIAC. my friend has a k04-001 and had a MBC with unitronics stage 2 and it was terrible on that turbo. what are peoples opinions with this turbo and uni 2+?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*

I.ve always loved consistency ... mbc 100% i have my own 2 stage selector ... 12psi off of the Forge Wastegate actuator (that I have a new one for sale) and 20 psi at the flip of a switch .... never liked the n75 ... always felt like it had a mind of its own ...


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

you still have that forge waste gate actuator for sale then? and i might have to go the MBC route then when i throw this on. pm me with how you set it up.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*

pm'd ya ...


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_I.ve always loved consistency ... mbc 100% i have my own 2 stage selector ... 12psi off of the Forge Wastegate actuator (that I have a new one for sale) and 20 psi at the flip of a switch .... never liked the n75 ... always felt like it had a mind of its own ...

What's the stock spring rated for in k04-22? I'm think the k03 is 5psi or so.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (bbeach)*

it's 5 or 6 psi stock. mine is set to 12psi with no boost controller.


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Also got the FORGE WGA and a couple springs to try and maximise the setup. Will be running with an EBC to make things easier...
How many of you K04-02x guys have done rods? I am seriously considering it; my K03S is pushing out 371nm at the wheels with a maxed Unitronic stg2 setup and I am already scared







Would rather do the rods whilst turbo is going in IF I do need to go IE 19mm








Thoughts?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Yosh_Cupra)*

I have rods but then again I just wanted to be safe than sorry ... also when I get another car in the future I already have rods and big port head done already, and this becomes just my track car ... If its a stock k04-02x you should be fine without ... Just make sure your not spiking too high and you should be fine ...


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

id love to do rods soon. so what is everyones thought on what bolt style to use when attaching the mani to the turbo. is it best to use the inverse torx bolt or attach it with a nut. (same style as how the downpipe attaches)? 
if torx is easier where can i buy the dang socket for that.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*

if you are using the stock manifold you can't use the regular bolts you have to use the torx because the mani has a countersink which the torx sits in ... regular bolts wont tighten down all the way ...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_if you are using the stock manifold you can't use the regular bolts you have to use the torx because the mani has a countersink which the torx sits in ... regular bolts wont tighten down all the way ... 

He's referring to studs + nuts as opposed to bolts. You can get a nut that fits cleanly past the manifold that has a nice shoulder to it. IMO that's better b/c it'll always come out (either the nut comes off, or the stud comes out). With those stupid turbine housing inserts more than a few problems have occurred with the regular turbo bolts - which then leaves you to try to figure out how you're going to get the bolt out b/c it's being held to the manifold by the stupid insert which it has crossthreaded into. Just my .02 on it.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdubcajka12* »_id love to do rods soon. so what is everyones thought on what bolt style to use when attaching the mani to the turbo. is it best to use the inverse torx bolt or attach it with a nut. (same style as how the downpipe attaches)? 
if torx is easier where can i buy the dang socket for that. 

ive always used a 12pt 11mm socket on the inverse torx, and everything was fine, no stripping or slipping.


----------



## Mk42003 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_
no stripping or slipping. 

that's what she said


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (Mk42003)*

lets hope


----------



## Mk42003 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

look same post count


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

btw, i know its not ko4 related, but I know most of you guys in this thread and wanted to give youa quick update on my 3076r build. I have almost everything now minus injectors, clutch, misc bolts+gasket, and some gauges. here is a pic of my basement at the moment. 








im hoping to get a video or some updates soon on my buddys gti w/ ko4-022 (Mr.Harvey) We are gonna be doing some WMI on his car in while and hopefully getting her on the dyno. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

P.S.- Mirza we're meant to be








_Modified by DBVeeDB at 8:46 PM 2-14-2010_


_Modified by DBVeeDB at 12:04 PM 2-15-2010_


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

So does anyone have the lengths for water lines, or know the lengths / sizes for the water lines for -AN fittings?


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (bbeach)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4758352 
here ya go. and i just gotta find the nuts for the studs that you were talking about Trevor


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdubcajka12* »_
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4758352 
here ya go. and i just gotta find the nuts for the studs that you were talking about Trevor

Half the posts in that thread are from me








Idk what the lengths should be but this seems to be a decent site. Link below is for premade -4 line. 
Does anyone know if the k03s oil return line is the same as the k04-22 oil return line?
http://www.anplumbing.com/shop...-Flex


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (bbeach)*

hahaha never saw that. i tried. ha ha


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdubcajka12* »_
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4758352 
here ya go. and i just gotta find the nuts for the studs that you were talking about Trevor

I think I got them from Lowe's or Advance Auto... I can't recall now. I've since switched because of the new manifold, so I can't say for certain. I believe they were something like m12x1.25 (or 1.5?) and they had a 16mm head with a wide shoulder which still allowed for maximum contact on the manifold + the ability to fit a socket down there to reach them.


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

alright. if it wasnt snowing here AGAIN. id go and see and buy them but no it has to snow.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdubcajka12* »_alright. if it wasnt snowing here AGAIN. id go and see and buy them but no it has to snow. 

Yeah. It's really getting old







. I'm out at my gf's house and there's well over 3' of total accumulation. It's really beginning to be obnoxious.
Anyhow, all I can recall for sure was they were a shouldered nut and a 16mm head. Anything else won't clear the stock exhaust manifold. It took a few tries to figure it out. Pull one of those studs out of the turbine housing to confirm the thread and then...








The one I was using had a wider shoulder than the pic, but just for instance.


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

yea i have 3' here in butler as well. its really really old now. thanks for the picture that makes it easier. i might just run down to my families farm and go through some jars of nuts i bet we have some. but that does involve driving too. eff


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Are you guys talking about the bolts to connect the turbo to the manifold? Those are M10x1.50. The length would depend on the collector on your manifold.


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_Are you guys talking about the bolts to connect the turbo to the manifold? Those are M10x1.50. The length would depend on the collector on your manifold.

yes those are the bolts we are talking about. the bolts on the k04 are different than the k03s and your turbo. unless the bolts have the same pitch and such


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdubcajka12* »_
yes those are the bolts we are talking about. the bolts on the k04 are different than the k03s and your turbo. unless the bolts have the same pitch and such

I think he's correct. Maybe it's that the inserts are 12x1.5 on the outside and 10x1.5 on the inside. That could totally fit the bill.


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

interesting. ill look into it.


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdubcajka12* »_hahaha never saw that. i tried. ha ha

It's all good. It's not that I'd hate to make an incorrect order cause I'm sure I could find some use for the spare parts...it's just having the wrong part when my car is in pieces that would make me go nuts.


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (bbeach)*

yea i hear ya. i hope the place i ordered my oem tt lines from sent me the right ones. ill go bonkers if they are wrong. 
i wish march would come so i can install this ish in my car now


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*

got my lines today. they are all the correct ones and are in perfect condition. they even cleaned them as well. A+ for Shokan 
if anyone needs audi parts for there swap give them a call or visit their website at http://www.shokan.com or 800-all-audi.


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*

Any chance that you could you measure the lines? Thanks!


----------



## mstrayer (Jan 29, 2005)

For the lines....i just got my new K04-001 in yesterday and wasn't sure since it's a direct replacement, will my stock K03s lines work or no....?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (mstrayer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mstrayer* »_For the lines....i just got my new K04-001 in yesterday and wasn't sure since it's a direct replacement, will my stock K03s lines work or no....?

Try the official k04-001 thread 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4223472


----------



## mstrayer (Jan 29, 2005)

Ah ha!!! Geniusss, dear god, thanks man. Forgot bout that one.


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (bbeach)*

yes i will measure them for you. ill do it tonight after work. if thats cool with you?


----------



## Kraut1 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdubcajka12* »_id love to do rods soon. so what is everyones thought on what bolt style to use when attaching the mani to the turbo. is it best to use the inverse torx bolt or attach it with a nut. (same style as how the downpipe attaches)? 
if torx is easier where can i buy the dang socket for that. 

You can buy a set at Sears Torx E16 is what you will need


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdubcajka12* »_yes i will measure them for you. ill do it tonight after work. if thats cool with you?
Yeah thats fine, thanks!
I was comparing the k03 and k04 last night and noticed the had the same size for turbine inlet. I don't have a spare k03 mani laying around...but they seem to be the same thing?? Are the runners on the k04 mani larger in cross section or is there something I'm missing here?


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

Bump for exhaust mani specs.
On a side note, just ordered the k04 downpipe from 42DD. Hopefully that installation is a breeze.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (bbeach)*

The K03, K04 and even the K16 all have ≈42mm turbine inlets. The K03 & K04 manifolds' runners are pretty same dimensionally as well, just shaped differently.


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_The K03, K04 and even the K16 all have ≈42mm turbine inlets. The K03 & K04 manifolds' runners are pretty same dimensionally as well, just shaped differently.

So you would think they would have about the same volume as well? How much better is the TT225 mani vs. the k03s mani?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (bbeach)*

you can't use a ko3s manifold with a ko4-02x ...


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_you can't use a ko3s manifold with a ko4-02x ... 
I already have a k04-22 mani, but I'm just asking what's so different between them...The flange to the head is going to be the same and the turbine inlet is the same. About the same location as well. Maybe something with the diameter of the bolt holes. Care to elaborate why not?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (bbeach)*

stock k03s manifold situates turbo between cylinders 2 and 3 .... k04 is more towards cyl 3 and 4 ...


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_stock k03s manifold situates turbo between cylinders 2 and 3 .... k04 is more towards cyl 3 and 4 ... 
I wish I had them in front of me but I just from what I've seen through google images it seems it would be off maybe an inch tops. Is something different in the heights as well? When I first saw the k04-22 manifold it looked like it was raised up a bit.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (bbeach)*

i believe it would be raised up also. also not 100% but the way the turbo is clocked may be off. but not 100%


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

i have both manifolds down in my basement. i'll line em up and snap some pics later on.


----------



## euroT_93446 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

anyone using the EGT port on the k04-023 to run an aftermarket EGT gauge?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (bbeach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbeach* »_I already have a k04-22 mani, but I'm just asking what's so different between them...The flange to the head is going to be the same and the turbine inlet is the same. About the same location as well. Maybe something with the diameter of the bolt holes. Care to elaborate why not?

They have a different bolt pattern. That's all you need to know as to why it'll not work without an adapter. The turbine inlet flange is the same size, but the bolts are located in different areas. I believe this is also true for the long. engine turbos - i.e. k04-015 has a different bolt pattern than a k03s for an aww/awp. And there's about 4" (IIRC) of height difference for flange placement - the k04-02x manifold sits the turbo more towards the driver's side as has been mentioned and it sits the turbo much higher - which is why the k04-02x manifold actually sticks up to about valve cover height.


_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 5:40 PM 2-21-2010_


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (euroT_93446)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroT_93446* »_anyone using the EGT port on the k04-023 to run an aftermarket EGT gauge? 

I may be doing something similar to this soon... hopefully. I believe that the stock EGT bung is an M12 and my NSP seems to be an M10. I'm going to be looking into an adapter in the future. I can't run anything past 9psi right now, so it's not much of a priority at the moment.


----------



## euroT_93446 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

I got an adapter from the UK, M12 x 1.25mm (m) - 1/8 NPT (F). Would i be able to use any 1/8 EGT probe?


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (euroT_93446)*

Anyone on here running E85 with their setup? I'm probably going to pick up some 630's and give it a shot again...had some decent results with the k03s.
Side note, although the flange is similar, can I use the k03s oil return line with the k04-22? I only ask because I'm realizing the mani/turbo is higher now so not sure if it would still reach.
Anyone have engine bay pics of the turbo area?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (bbeach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbeach* »_Anyone on here running E85 with their setup? I'm probably going to pick up some 630's and give it a shot again...had some decent results with the k03s.
Side note, although the flange is similar, can I use the k03s oil return line with the k04-22? I only ask because I'm realizing the mani/turbo is higher now so not sure if it would still reach.
Anyone have engine bay pics of the turbo area?

Doesn't reach. Oil feed can be used if you tweak the line a bit IIRC. That's the only thing that can work without modification in length though I believe.
I'll be running E85 once I can get a file that will support it. I really need Unitronic to get in gear with Uni-Tune. Otherwise sometime once I have money I'll be doing Maestro.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (euroT_93446)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroT_93446* »_I got an adapter from the UK, M12 x 1.25mm (m) - 1/8 NPT (F). Would i be able to use any 1/8 EGT probe? 

I've had good luck with the probes sold through Auber Instruments here.


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*

has anyone here hooked this kit up to a stock mk4 1.8t intercooler piping. if so what size silicone adapter do you need to that. i see someone posted 2.5 to 3.0 for the tt piping but i see nothing for the mk4 platform. thanks


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*

as previously asked by bbeach
the length of all the audi tt oem lines. i rounded up so whoever makes the lines can use these lengths where they should be plenty long. most of the lines i only rounded up a half inch or 3/4 of an inch
Oil Return is 25 1/2" long
Oil Feed is 25" long...should be ok with 24 1/2" long too
Coolant Feed is 12 1/2"---line that goes from the back of the block to turbo
Coolant Return is 46" long. it has 6-8 bends in it. 
hope this helps everyone out.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*

All this latest info needs to be put in the glossary of this thread!
As well as exactly which lines you can re use and which ones need to be rebuilt/modified.
Line Lengths, What ends to use, Which ones to keep and which ones to buy/build.


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdubcajka12* »_as previously asked by bbeach
hope this helps everyone out.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks! I've been talking with Force Fed Engineering regarding -AN fitted lines to hopefully simplify installation. I've started an excel spreadsheet with hyperlinks, part numbers, etc. Just waiting to hear back from them.
On a side note, how many of you have ran k03 software while on k04-2x and for how long? Any issues?


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (bbeach)*

when you get this info posted up i might be interested in this. seems so much cleaner. thats my goal. hopefully i can get this in two weeks from now with no issues then im going to start shaving my bay....maybe...
can anyone answer my previous question about how long of a 90 degree silicone reducer would i need to run the mk4 factory side mount with this setup


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (bbeach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbeach* »_
On a side note, how many of you have ran k03 software while on k04-2x and for how long? Any issues?

So long as the K04 is properly set up (wastegate), then it'll mimic a K03. That's all the ECU will ask of it. If the wastegate is too well cranked, then it'll overboost beyond ECU requests and the car will limp home.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*

Speaking of boost, Slappy, I wonder if I can get a bit of insight into the kind of MAF numbers you guys are seeing with stock -02x. I've scanned this 50+ page thread and found nary a VAG-COM log showing the g/s rates this turbo can do. I'm getting the rough sense that it hovers just under 200. Is this the case? Is a 190-200-ish figure really an accurate one? Or is that from an ECU designed for a 2.75 MAF reading airflows through a VR6 housing?


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_Speaking of boost, Slappy, I wonder if I can get a bit of insight into the kind of MAF numbers you guys are seeing with stock -02x. I've scanned this 50+ page thread and found nary a VAG-COM log showing the g/s rates this turbo can do. I'm getting the rough sense that it hovers just under 200. Is this the case? Is a 190-200-ish figure really an accurate one? Or is that from an ECU designed for a 2.75 MAF reading airflows through a VR6 housing?









when i throw mine on i will post up some numbers. if someone hasnt done this already in the mean time lol.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_Speaking of boost, Slappy, I wonder if I can get a bit of insight into the kind of MAF numbers you guys are seeing with stock -02x. I've scanned this 50+ page thread and found nary a VAG-COM log showing the g/s rates this turbo can do. I'm getting the rough sense that it hovers just under 200. Is this the case? Is a 190-200-ish figure really an accurate one? Or is that from an ECU designed for a 2.75 MAF reading airflows through a VR6 housing?









Currently I am getting around 160g/s on the AEB head and such. That's at 9.2psi (so says my MAP, even though the WG spring is only 8.7psi)- on Unitronics file. Uni's file is designed around a 3" MAF housing, but it very much seems to be that it's designed to give almost "k03s" MAF readings out of a 3" housing - if that makes any sense? As in, IIRC k03s w/chip (stock MAF) = about the same readings? But obviously they are not scaled the same. 
Anyhow, in the past, on Revo I had a similar situation on a 1.8T MAF sensor in a 3" housing. I think I may have hit around 205g/s max. And I made 264whp/291wtq. However, if I put a VR6 sensor in a the 3" housing I was getting readings that were upwards of 250g/s IIRC. Which seems more fitting relative to my power output (though that MAF sensor is calibrated for a 3" housing).

So what I believe is that the fueling is scaled for something like running a k03s file with a 3" MAF housing + 380cc injectors - whereby the change in MAF housing cancels with the larger injectors without actually changing the file. So really, to compare a k04-02x to a k03s I think you'd need to find a k03s running the 3" housing on a stock housing file and compare those readings. Ultimately, it was that entire idea that lead me to running 415cc injectors on the Revo k04-02x file (which made it run MUCH better than TT injectors). The file kept running lean and I couldn't correct it, so I just changed injectors up to what seemed to be the correct proportionally larger size and viola it was golden. Then the MAF readings were giving what was the "correct" injector on time relative to the reading, but as it turns out that on time allowed more fuel due to the larger injector.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

When I was running my Revo file with a vr6 housing and 1.8t sensor my maf readings at redline were upwards of 260-280 g/s ... big port head and agu manifold with a hybrid k04-02x ... it would run strong till 4000rpms and then go nuts ... power band looked like a rollercoaster after that ... made 240 whp and 240 wtrq with that screwed up powerband ... I have since moved to Eurodyne's mafless 440 file and it was an instant power boost and smoother power band ... I can't comment exactly how much more power but just changing software made a huge difference ... water meth and autotechs intake cam have gone in since and honestly I have to say car is exactly what I want for a street car ... I just have to play with unisettings to fix the leaning out happening after 4000 rpms because of the cam now... it gets up to 13.3:1 towards redline at 20psi ... thats danger zone ... if I can't unisettings the issue I'll just upgrade to maestro eventually...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

I think there are so many variables with a modded setup that the MAF readings aren't trustworthy. You've got an ECU calibrated for a certain size housing and certain sensor type. If you change either or both, the numbers are no longer accurate. The various softwares are simply written for these uncalibrated readings. The cars run fine, but the ECU no longer reports true numbers.
For a good number, we'd need a TT225 or S3 vag-com log. All OEM parts in that setup so the numbers will ring true.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*

I agree 04vdubgli and my setup are far from typical to view MAF readings as accurate.


_Modified by spartiati at 9:43 AM 2-24-2010_


----------



## mstrayer (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (spartiati)*

I do realize this is the "k04-02x thread", but i have posted several times for oil line recommendations in the -001 thread and haven't got any replies... 
I have a K04-001 that I'll be switch the coming weekend and need some oil line recommendations for where to get them..? Thanks.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (mstrayer)*

your factory lines are an exact fit ... I.E. whatever comes stock on your car works for a k04-01 ...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
Try the official k04-001 thread 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4223472

It's in the first post on that thread.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

a little update on my setup ... After enough playing around and logging everything under the sun, I've come to the conclusion that my OEM intank isn't flowing enough fuel. Atleast that's what I'm thinking. I've been running logs and up to 15 psi fueling is spot on. As I turn the boost up higher and higher it progressively gets leaner and leaner. So at 21 psi now, I'm seeing 12.9-13.5:1 which is no bueno.... Doing some research on aftermarket pump solutions (I should have had one regardless) ... so after that I believe(and hope) all would be well ... then it's dyno time!!!


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

Have you replaced your filter lately? When I started running E85 on my K03 I ran into issues leaning out up top...to the point where the ECU would open the WG and even close throttle. I installed an inline Walbro which raised the rpm in which that would happen but it still did. I eventually replaced fuel filter and all was well. 
What are you running your fuel pressure at?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (bbeach)*

4 bar FPR and filter is less than a year old ... maybe 5000miles on it ... more I think about it the more I believe its the pump ...


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_4 bar FPR and filter is less than a year old ... maybe 5000miles on it ... more I think about it the more I believe its the pump ... 

What injectors? This was using 440's at 4 bar. I had Audi TT225 injectors on beforehand at 4bar and had issues then as well. Run a fuel system cleaner lately? A walbro 225 couldn't hurt and it's easy to install (especially with USRT kit).


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

Could be helpful regarding -AN fittings.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3922798


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (bbeach)*

BRAVO BRAVO.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (bbeach)*

genesis 415 injectors at 4 bar .... gonna get the pump and see how it goes ... i've heard mixed reviews about walbros ... and that they are too loud... what's the verdict here? there is also the bosch 044


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Anyone got a list of the Bolts and Gaskets i will need for the install and the numbers associated with them so i can go to the dealer and just hand them a list? 
Anyone have a total price or break down???
Spread sheet would be great!
Part Number, Name, Price


----------



## stickman (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (bbeach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbeach* »_
On a side note, how many of you have ran k03 software while on k04-2x and for how long? Any issues?

I ran it on factory s/w for two weeks with no issue. Car runs pretty much the same as it did on a stock K03 as long as you do not change the injectors and MAF. 
EDIT: I went the GIAC route so I didn't change FPR. I would probably add not changing the FPR to that list if the s/w you're going to run calls for a different FPR.


_Modified by stickman at 9:32 AM 2-26-2010_


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gberg888GLI* »_Anyone got a list of the Bolts and Gaskets i will need for the install and the numbers associated with them so i can go to the dealer and just hand them a list? 
Anyone have a total price or break down???
Spread sheet would be great!
Part Number, Name, Price

pg 15


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_I think there are so many variables with a modded setup that the MAF readings aren't trustworthy. You've got an ECU calibrated for a certain size housing and certain sensor type. If you change either or both, the numbers are no longer accurate. The various softwares are simply written for these uncalibrated readings. The cars run fine, but the ECU no longer reports true numbers.
For a good number, we'd need a TT225 or S3 vag-com log. All OEM parts in that setup so the numbers will ring true.

I came across this thread on a British forum that I have to pass along. 
According to the poster's calculations, you can discover your true mass airflow even when running a 3" MAF with your OEM sensor. Simply apply a correction factor of 1.384 to your numbers. This made my day! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*

Would going the K04-02x route ever call for rods? I ask because I'm going to be rebuilding an AWP to swap into my AWD jetta. I'm trying to keep the whole budget of the project around 3K. I'll most likely be using a non oem manifold for the turbo as well as an upgraded intake manifold. Since I'm rebuilding anyway would rods be something worth upgrading?
Also I know there is limited information atm about the frankenturbo set up but how would these compare to a set up like that? Using all the factory lines for the K03s is a big plus for the frankenturbo but overall the "kits" look the same dollar wise so whatever gets more smooth usable horsepower would be a better choice for me.


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Cryser)*

The franken turbos have a slightly lower output. 
(230-240 whp vs 250-270whp)
you probably wont need rods unless you are running high boost (above 22 psi) and also running water/meth injection.
I havent seen a dyno on this turbo over 270whp and 290 wtq and the tq spike is less harsh than that of the ko3 so i do not think you will need to worry much. 
However, if you are building the motor, i would get stronger rods since you will have the motor apart and IE rods are only like 350 bucks...
As far as the usable power, i think the ko4-02x is perfect. anything over 300 whp in a fwd car is just pointless and traction will not be possible. a number of people on here that have moved from the ko4-02x to a bigger turbo have actually said they enjoyed the ko4 more because of the way the car handled the power and the powerband like when they hit boost. 
just my .02


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

my thoughts exactly ... since your in there you may as well spend the 350 and do it right ... with rods alone you are safe till like 400(ish) whp ... that way later on if you wanna go bigger you just upgrade turbo and fueling and your good (overly simplified but you get the point)


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

Does anybody know a DIY on the Forge Wastegate Actuator


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (MikeKondilis)*

dude its two bolts that hold the bracket to the turbo and the nut on the wastegate arm ... really easy ... if you check it out on the car you should be able to figure it out ... 30 minutes tops to install ...


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

thanks bro, do you know what size they are ?


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (MikeKondilis)*

so pumped my kit is going on starting saturday. and its supposed to be warm that day so another plus. 
oh and what spring are you guys running in the forge DV's


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*

Idk Mike maybe 10 or 11mm not 100% ...
not sure about the Forge DV as I don't have one ... I am running a blow off valve with 5 washers used as a spacer ...


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

interesting. im using a forge with 3 washers on the lowest spring.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*

play around with it ... just make sure at idle the valve isn't opening up all the way ... 
The way I was told (which may not necessarily be correct) is to make sure idle is stable. if its studdering the valve may be opening and you need to throw in a washer (or tighter spring) ... Just make sure that you don't go too crazy and the valve doesn't open up at all ... that's no bueno for the motor ...


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Alright thanks! Ill definitely do that when its up and running.


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*

bumpy


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Not saying that K04s don't put up good numbers, but every dyno sheet of a K04 on the Official Dyno Thread I've seen posted shows early spiked HP and TQ. What I'm saying is, the power is a midrange power that runs out earlier than you would shift out if you were merging or racing at a strip somewhere. Is this correct? Anything would be an improvement over my stock K03 but it appears that more bang for the buck is gonna be the K04.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Brake Weight)*

it all depends what you want out of your car. If your looking for a highway animal go for a much larger turbo. This turbo is great for everyday and has potential for what it is. you can find a complete on vortex for anything between 800-1200 dollars. full turbo kits start off at atleast 1800+ so depends if your on what your budget is. I am 100% satisfied with my setup. find someone local and go for a ride in a k04-02x car and see what its about ...


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

I'm kinda leaning toward the K04 anyways. The BT price is doable, but after all the supporting mods to keep it from being broke down or to keep it running is way too high. 
Is it possible to tune one with lemmiwinks? With bigger injectors, fpr, and a wideband a/f meter. Just curious since I'd have to send my ecu off to get flashed for one. I have a Revo dealer nearby but the one local (2.5 hours away local) I could find that had a k04 said don't do it. And if I did don't do Revo. He now has a BT setup.


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (Brake Weight)*

for tuning go uni or eurodyne. revo is good but doesnt offer alot of flexibility.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_it all depends what you want out of your car. If your looking for a highway animal go for a much larger turbo. This turbo is great for everyday and has potential for what it is. 

Exactly. It's very happy pushing 220-250bhp. Look where the efficiency of the compressor is for that amount of air.










_Modified by slappy_dunbar at 8:39 PM 3-4-2010_


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*

So at 18psi the turbo is 62% efficient and moving ~200 g/s? So at 62% efficiency the turbo is capable of ~26.5 lb/min? So based on that with a proper setup there's no reason it shouldn't make 260-270whp. Of course, that's a very well set up car, not just a tossed on kit, but I'm just saying in terms of absolute potential. Though I know I've already made 264whp/291wtq and I definitely will be making more than that shortly. But, it makes sense relative to what it flows and how my setup was and is now.


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Im sure with the right tune, slightly enlarged injectors, and a intake + exhaust manifold, the turbo is capable of 270+whp... Then add in meth and Alchy injection and ur right around 300.. im shooting for 270!
What else do u think i should get to improve my chances?


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gberg888GLI* »_
What else do u think i should get to improve my chances?

A bigger turbo







. Nah just kidding. You should def. get some rods just cause of the torque. Better safe than sorry. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

so with the larger compressor wheel that i am running the efficiency at 62% would be roughly 28-29lbs/min @ 19psi? just curious. that would put power potential to 290-310whp?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_so with the larger compressor wheel that i am running the efficiency at 62% would be roughly 28-29lbs/min @ 19psi? just curious. that would put power potential to 290-310whp?

What wheel are you running? I've got graphs for them all. Don't tell me the "pound rating". I need the series, e.g. 2277, 2280 etc.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*

honestly I can't tell you... Gpopshop wouldn't tell me which wheel it was ... I've heard it's possibly the same wheel as the Mazda speed series k04 ... not 100% though


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

also just throwing it out there that I'll be heading to this event if anyone is interested in registering ... 
http://trackacardia.com/events.html
looks like a nice roadcourse .... 
Slappy what would you think would be a good boost setting for a 20-25 min session on my k04 ... I was thinking 17-18psi to keep thing relatively cool (cooler than a constant 21psi) throughout the entire roadcourse ... 
if anyone would like to register use my name Steve P Vouyiouklis as a reference ...


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

well guys i started my deconstruction last night around 8pm and by 11pm i had everything off and i was cleaning all the crap around the area. tonight i will be cleaning some more and hopefully it will be almost complete by the time i pass out. mygoal is to have it running by tuesday. wish me luck. 
thanks again trevor, chris, and luke.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdubcajka12* »_well guys i started my deconstruction last night around 8pm and by 11pm i had everything off and i was cleaning all the crap around the area. tonight i will be cleaning some more and hopefully it will be almost complete by the time i pass out. mygoal is to have it running by tuesday. wish me luck. 
thanks again trevor, chris, and luke. 























Nice, you made some hellishly good time for your first time. 3 hours vs. my 4-4.5hr estimate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







. If you need some help during this week (M-F) I can come out for a night or something if you provide some brews.








I'd still suggest priming it btw







. Give me a call this week - I definitely would like to try to help out or something and get a ride.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_also just throwing it out there that I'll be heading to this event if anyone is interested in registering ... 
http://trackacardia.com/events.html
looks like a nice roadcourse .... 
Slappy what would you think would be a good boost setting for a 20-25 min session on my k04 ... I was thinking 17-18psi to keep thing relatively cool (cooler than a constant 21psi) throughout the entire roadcourse ... 
if anyone would like to register use my name Steve P Vouyiouklis as a reference ... 

I would love to do this... but my car still isn't really finished. I need to get my software situation squared away still and also have to figure out wtf is going on with my clutch disengagement. However, in the future definitely let me know about stuff like this as I've been thinking that this setup is prime for a road course. 
Also, IMO I'd say 17-18psi should be ok depending on the length of the straights. Honestly, if you really want to play it safe than I'd suggest 16-17psi as at that point your EGTs should remain fairly stable.


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

i deffinately will probably be giving you call. should be tuesday since its my day off this week. ill let you know. 
the worst part was getting the turbo brace off. 
side note. i think the oil feed line fromthe k03s might infact work with this turbo


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

Does anyone have a boost actual log from vagcom for this turbo? What's your boost at 5000, 6000, and 7000rpm?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

i have a boost log but i have alot of things to help keep boost higher than ur regular k04-02x...
Trevor its funny but with my dual nozzle WMI i get a o2 sensor temp below threshold code. i think i'm going to do 16 psi to play it safe and check manifold temps with my laser temp reader after afew laps ... 
got my fuel pump today so thats going in within a week or so when i find the time.


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_i have a boost log but i have alot of things to help keep boost higher than ur regular k04-02x...
Trevor its funny but with my dual nozzle WMI i get a o2 sensor temp below threshold code. i think i'm going to do 16 psi to play it safe and check manifold temps with my laser temp reader after afew laps ... 
got my fuel pump today so thats going in within a week or so when i find the time.
Either way it's all good, just looking to see what boost is at 5000, 6000, and 7000rpm. Idc much for spikes at 3000rpm that break rods and spin tires.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (engineerd18t)*









I have more logs somewhere, but that's a rough idea for a stock compressor wheel k04-02x.


_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 2:43 PM 3-7-2010_


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdubcajka12* »_i deffinately will probably be giving you call. should be tuesday since its my day off this week. ill let you know. 
the worst part was getting the turbo brace off. 
side note. i think the oil feed line fromthe k03s might infact work with this turbo

Ok, that'd be perfect. I'm staying at the gf's house until Monday, so that'll be ideal








I thought the stock k03s oil feed line may work without much fussing. And running that line is a HUGE PITA IMO. The stock coolant feed/return (whatever the rubber one is) will work as well with some heater hose added to it - as I believe I mentioned before. The oil return and braided coolant hoses need to be the TT225 ones or PI or whatever.


----------



## [email protected]bo.com (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Have you got any MAF sensor logs from this? I'd love to see what airmass the -02x is actually delivering at those pressure levels.
Thx


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_Have you got any MAF sensor logs from this? I'd love to see what airmass the -02x is actually delivering at those pressure levels.
Thx

I'll have to check. As mentioned, it was somewhere around 190-200 g/s.
Here's timing though


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

*vr6?*

Just woke up from a Sunday nap and had a thought leading to a stooopid question. Has anyone ever done a twin setup on a vr6? Most of what I've read here are custom builds, as in the parts used weren't purchased as a kit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
I'll have to check. As mentioned, it was somewhere around 190-200 g/s.


Just under 200 g/s is what you'd expect. Thx


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_
Just under 200 g/s is what you'd expect. Thx

Perhaps as a reading from the MAF. I can't see why you couldn't get more out of a k04-2x. I received this graph from BWTS a while back. I think I used soemthing like 300K for inlet temp.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (engineerd18t)*

I don't know what to make of that. The scale on the bottom (in g/s) doesn't jive at all with the AirWerks Boosted MAP published elsewhere. Would you say these calculations are more accurate?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: vr6? (Brake Weight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brake Weight* »_Just woke up from a Sunday nap and had a thought leading to a stooopid question. Has anyone ever done a twin setup on a vr6? Most of what I've read here are custom builds, as in the parts used weren't purchased as a kit. 
Yes... its been done quite a lot.. HGP turbo systems in europe has been producing twin k04 systems for the vr6 since the late 90's.. HPA has been rebranding them as their own kit since shortly thereafter


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_I don't know what to make of that. The scale on the bottom (in g/s) doesn't jive at all with the AirWerks Boosted MAP published elsewhere. Would you say these calculations are more accurate?


I believe this is how I originally received it.


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

I just multiplied the x-axis of volumetric flow rate by a density of 1.2kg/m^3 which is what the density of air at 295K (72degF).


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (engineerd18t)*

alright so ran into a few problems. (trevor is coming to the rescue). first issue was the heater core lines so i rerouted/cut those. PITA! second were the holes on the TIP. they are bigger for the N75 and for the PCV thingy is too small. so i will be making a catch can for that. 
also i was going to try and run the factory side mount but that i dont think will be working out. so EUROJET here i come. other than that my kit is in and bolted up just gotta figure the TIP out and Catch Can crap too. 
how did everyone else deal with the heater hose issue?
also the oil feed line from the k03s WILL NOT WORK. there is a slight bend in it that will not allow you to use it. i would reccomend making custom lines for this setup. it would make it so so so much easier installing.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdubcajka12* »_alright so ran into a few problems. (trevor is coming to the rescue). first issue was the heater core lines so i rerouted/cut those. PITA! second were the holes on the TIP. they are bigger for the N75 and for the PCV thingy is too small. so i will be making a catch can for that. 
also i was going to try and run the factory side mount but that i dont think will be working out. so EUROJET here i come. other than that my kit is in and bolted up just gotta figure the TIP out and Catch Can crap too. 
how did everyone else deal with the heater hose issue?
also the oil feed line from the k03s WILL NOT WORK. there is a slight bend in it that will not allow you to use it. i would reccomend making custom lines for this setup. it would make it so so so much easier installing.









All n75's use the same port size. You have the wrong TIP or are trying to plug it into the wrong hole. The PCV yes, there are 2 versions - different sizes. Either make an adaptor or pickup the other PCV piece. The k03s feed will work I and many others have used it.


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

well if the feed works oh well i just ran the new one so no biggie there. and for the pcv what is the size of it if you know off the top of your head. 
on my tip that trevor gave me there is a place for the dv, the pcv port, and the n75. it looks like it was made bigger. i have no idea. but you say it should be the same size?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*

I can't recall the exact size but I know its in the FAQ somewhere. They produced 2 versions (early/late models). Running a new feed is not a bad idea by any means. It took me HOURS to get my feedline on the first time I did the install. Extremely aggravating in 100+ degree weather.


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

well tonights plans arelowes. advanced auto parts. ecstuning for a TIP and a break from actually working onthe car


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*

forget the break dude ... beautiful weather in the northeast .... enjoy it before old man winter makes a comeback...


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

ha ha ha yea i might do that to be honest. i want it done. possibly eh screw it when i get my parts ill work.


----------



## stickman (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdubcajka12* »_
how did everyone else deal with the heater hose issue?


Carefully pushed them out of the way and clipped off the threaded stud coming off of on of the pipes.


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (stickman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stickman* »_
Carefully pushed them out of the way and clipped off the threaded stud coming off of on of the pipes.

That certainly works. I took a blade to mine and shortened it then took hose and routed it differently. Seems to have no kinks in it. 
Now can I take a silicone pipe. Put two barbs in it and seal it for a vacuum source? This would be for my dv and my n75 valve that's on the hard pipe? If so how would I do this cleanly and not risk blowout


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*

the heater hoses require no modification!
You can simply flip them around and they will run out of the way. Mine runs over top of the brake booster. There is NO modding neccessary, found that out when I was doing my swap.


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdubcajka12* »_
Put two barbs in it and seal it for a vacuum source? This would be for my dv and my n75 valve that's on the hard pipe? If so how would I do this cleanly and not risk blowout

The n75 works off charge air not vacuum. Its connected to the intercooler piping or another charge air source. Upon activation the n75 "pulses" (open/close) this charge air to the wastegate. The third niple on the n75 is used to dump the insufficent air or non request air back into the intake track to keep it close looped.
Make sure it goes long part downward into the intake pipe, side nipple feed, top nipple to wastegate.
For the dv you can tap really into any vacuum source, mine has a dedicated port on the intake manifold straight to the DV, mind you I did a n249 delete.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_So at 18psi the turbo is 62% efficient and moving ~200 g/s? So at 62% efficiency the turbo is capable of ~26.5 lb/min? So based on that with a proper setup there's no reason it shouldn't make 260-270whp. Of course, that's a very well set up car, not just a tossed on kit, but I'm just saying in terms of absolute potential. Though I know I've already made 264whp/291wtq and I definitely will be making more than that shortly. But, it makes sense relative to what it flows and how my setup was and is now.

Guys: I found a German-sourced flow MAP for the 2275 wheel which is VERY different from what 3K Warner publishes themselves. I think the original, German-language one is more reliable than the AirWerks Boosted aftermarket catalog one. Here are the two for comparison:
AirWerks








(German) KKK








I have revised my own chart (back one page) to reflect the better info.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_
Guys: I found a German-sourced flow MAP for the 2275 wheel which is VERY different from what 3K Warner publishes themselves. I think the original, German-language one is more reliable than the AirWerks Boosted aftermarket catalog one. Here are the two for comparison:
I have revised my own chart (back one page) to reflect the better info.

So we're looking at 223 g/s for the comp map. So, relative to a 1.8T where does that put us in expected potential output? 29.5 lb/min now? That would seem to suggest 300whp capabilities?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
That would seem to suggest 300whp capabilities?

Mmmm. Don't think 300 to the wheels will happen. I'd say even with the MAP showing 220+g/s this is still a 280bhp wheel.


----------



## setser (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: (MkIVwarrior)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIVwarrior* »_the heater hoses require no modification!
You can simply flip them around and they will run out of the way. Mine runs over top of the brake booster. There is NO modding neccessary, found that out when I was doing my swap.

Im'd you about this. Anyone else have any more info on this?


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (setser)*

The metal heater line will need to be bent a little out of the way for clearance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*

the metal heater line the hard line needs to be unbolted then pushed down using your body weight I believe even bending the tap that it was held up to by the bolt. This will gain you the clearance, then you can flip them around.


----------



## setser (Jan 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Thanks guys. I got it all taken care of. Just waiting on 04VDubGLI to sent me one insert, then I'm good to go.
I bought J-tec's K04-020 kit.


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_
Guys: I found a German-sourced flow MAP for the 2275 wheel which is VERY different from what 3K Warner publishes themselves. I think the original, German-language one is more reliable than the AirWerks Boosted aftermarket catalog one. Here are the two for comparison:


So werent those maps that I posted up last week








I got them from BWTS themselves, along with some S2xx maps.


----------



## tsouth (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: (engineerd18t)*

Fellas I am hoping you all can help me out. I'm running a a 225 setup (k04, mani, 3"maf, injectors, etc) but am not chipped though I will be getting flashed within the next couple of weeks. Right now I am also using the N75J and usual boost levels are spiking at 21+/- and tapering down to about 15 and holding there. Well a couple weeks ago something went downhill. My car now only holds 10psi at full throttle so I assume it's running off of the wastegate spring. Idle levels are fine and the car runs great other than the lack of power. Could this be a sign of a broken n75? I have inspected for vac and boost leaks and can't find any.


----------



## mcgillis (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (tsouth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsouth* »_Fellas I am hoping you all can help me out. I'm running a a 225 setup (k04, mani, 3"maf, injectors, etc) but am not chipped though I will be getting flashed within the next couple of weeks. Right now I am also using the N75J and usual boost levels are spiking at 21+/- and tapering down to about 15 and holding there. Well a couple weeks ago something went downhill. My car now only holds 10psi at full throttle so I assume it's running off of the wastegate spring. Idle levels are fine and the car runs great other than the lack of power. Could this be a sign of a broken n75? I have inspected for vac and boost leaks and can't find any. 

you should stay out of boost without software. i babied mine to 20squared for software as soon as the turbo was installed.


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

How much better is a wideband -02x file over a GIAC narrowband -02x file? 
I just found that my primary 02 sensor is on its way out so I'm trying to decide if I should do the WB02 swap now and sell my current GIAC ECU and just live without the GIAC programming or just replace the AWD narrowband sensor and save the money for other parts of the build any suggestions?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*software boost requests*

I am interested in getting a ballpark sense of the boost request curves of various software providers. Could any of you give me some confirmation or correction on these two examples I've found. I'm particularly interested in the maximum boost and the degree of taper at the rev. limit. Thanks

Revo K04-02x file








Unitronic k04-02x


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: software boost requests (slappy_dunbar)*

I'll try and get one from my logs ... unless Slappy you want to make afew from my logs? Have afew with some 22psi runs ... what's your email?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: software boost requests (spartiati)*

don't want to post it for fear of junk mail. you can grab it through the link in my sig. But yeah, I can graph your csv or xls format files.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: software boost requests (slappy_dunbar)*

no worries will get that to you tonight ... have it on my other hard drive ...


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: software boost requests (spartiati)*

375 shipped for a ko4-02x with 5k on it... good deal?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: software boost requests (Gberg888GLI)*

sounds good to me ...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: software boost requests (spartiati)*

slappy just sent you that email with my logs...


----------



## setser (Jan 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Did anyone have to take their axle out to get the downpipe in? I can not get it wiggled up there. Doesn't help I'm doing this entire install alone either.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (setser)*

just try and swing it in there. no reason to have to get the axle off. i've dropped the downpipe many a times from under the car. you are trying to get the downpipe in from under the car right?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (spartiati)*

Yeah I never had a problem either and I've swapped the 3" and stock cat in and out about 5x.


----------



## setser (Jan 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I've tried, It's super close, but won't fit. I'm going to try at it some more in a bit.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (setser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *setser* »_I've tried, It's super close, but won't fit. I'm going to try at it some more in a bit.

You are using the PI adapter, 42 downpiper or custom made TT/VW downpipe?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TooLFan46n2)*

How is that Pro-Imports Up-Pipe? It's designed properly to fit?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (slappy_dunbar)*

Fits just like factory honestly IMO


----------



## setser (Jan 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Right now I'm using a custom made one from an 225TT. I order the 42 Draft Designs downpipe, No idea how i'm going to get it in there if I can't get this one wiggled in there.
EDIT: After looking at the 42DD downpipe, looks like it would be easier. Now if it would ever come in, I would know.


_Modified by setser at 10:14 AM 3-20-2010_


----------



## euroT_93446 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (spartiati)*

I also am using the Pro-Imports Up-Pipe and the fit is just like OEM, did have any problems.


----------



## setser (Jan 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

What is the name of the piece that the front oil line bolts to? I accidently stripped it out. I finished the entire swap, started it and oil went everyone. Would this cause the car to die? The car wouldn't stay running, also didn't have a downpipe on it.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (setser)*

depends how bad the leak was = low to no oil pressure which can equal bye bye motor. no downpipe means the car doesnt see any readings from the o2 sensor and will not run properly at all ... my advice dont start the motor until you fix both... i believe that part is called the oil cooler


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

Has anyone ever seen these turbos crack internally before? My car is burning coolant, I have slight foam in coolant resevoir. Just did a compression test and I have 190+ on all cylinders. Looking for some ideas what my problem would be. Thinking it was headgasket but the compression readings have me a bit baffled.


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (setser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *setser* »_What is the name of the piece that the front oil line bolts to? I accidently stripped it out. I finished the entire swap, started it and oil went everyone. Would this cause the car to die? The car wouldn't stay running, also didn't have a downpipe on it.


Eeeeek, you stripped out the oil cooler. I believe its a PITA to get out, when your bolthing the oil line, ALWAYS bolt front first with minimal pressure were talking like a nice hand tight snug.

If you have a vag com check your MAF, your car will run like SH*T with a bad maf. I remember I bought a BRAND NEW VR6 maf and the car barely ran (manufacturer defect), I unplugged it and it ran mint. Until the new one came.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_Has anyone ever seen these turbos crack internally before? My car is burning coolant, I have slight foam in coolant resevoir. Just did a compression test and I have 190+ on all cylinders. Looking for some ideas what my problem would be. Thinking it was headgasket but the compression readings have me a bit baffled.

if the compression is that good its def not a headgasket .. I highly doubt that ... 
As far as the turbo cracking internally I doubt that also ... unless you've been running some insane psi out of that turbo for extended periods of time ... 
any temperature issues with the car idling or in traffic?


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*

check the oil???? coolant in the oil is a good indicator of a failed head gasket as well, what about leaks. I have a MASSIVE coolant leak pouring all over the transmission. My coolant tree is cracked somewhere thanks world impex for prompt shipping


----------



## setser (Jan 22, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good place to get the oil cooler cheap? Thanks!


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (setser)*

underground vw parts ... they'll have some used pieces laying around. otherwise ecs if you want a new one ...


----------



## setser (Jan 22, 2009)

I'll check out underground, didn't think of them. I looked on ecs, couldn't find it. Got a link? It's hard to browse the web on my phone.
I'm also doing a catch can install while doing the k04 swap, do i have to use the pcv valve if I'm running a catch can or can I just run a line from the catch can straight into the tip?
Thanks everyone!


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (setser)*

use the valve


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*

you can use the regular valve or a check valve its essentially the same thing. i recommend this route however i do not run any valve at all. i just have a line from the crankcase to the valve cover tee'd off, then ran to a catch can. finally meeting up with the *TIP*. never had an issue but always have to drain it.
i really want to plum mine into the exhaust and have the air drawn that way. I've seen several guides on how to do this but never have attempted it.

EDIT SORRY, I ment TIP not intake mani










_Modified by MkIVwarrior at 3:16 PM 3-22-2010_


----------



## tsouth (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*

I'll be running my catch can line's similar to MkIVwarrior using stainless braided hose and an fittings fitted to a universal jegs can. My understanding is that if you are using a VTA can then you do not have to route a vacuum source. A recirculating on the other hand requires the hose back to the inlet pipe. Which unit did you pick up?


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (setser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *setser* »_
I'm also doing a catch can install while doing the k04 swap, do i have to use the pcv valve if I'm running a catch can or can I just run a line from the catch can straight into the tip?
Thanks everyone! 

Run a line straight from the catch can to the TIP, I gave you the adapter piece for it. It's that metal cylinder that's in the tip. Run a 3/4 inch line to that and you'll be good buddy


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (J-tec)*

anyone need a whole kit for this. i have one for sale


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*

okay guys need a hand figuring out a problem, wastegate issue here.

been having a nasty flutter for a little while even after swapping the turbo to a new one. Been talking to spartiati about my issue and he was right wastegate problem....
Issue wastegate NOT opening under boost. I have connected it DIRECTLY to my intercooler bung for the positive vacuum it needs to open and im still boosting 20+ psi







. I checked the wastegate itself by attaching an air compressor hose limited to 8 psi with a regulator and the rod opens FINE. I checked the intercooler bung for a plug and its free and open but for the life of me cannot figure whats preventing the wastegate from opening under boost.









Any Ideas???? I must have a 1/4 nipple feeding boost pressure to the wastegate, Its a threaded waterfitting into the intercooler pipe and sits in about half way into the intercooler piping. Is this inefficent??? Is it possible the air is blowing by due to the nature of this "bung"


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (MkIVwarrior)*

any updates from anyone on here? Been really quiet for the most part ... 
Kevin I sent you that wastegate and hopefully that helps ... we'll see if not ...
dropping my car off tonight hopefully to get a peloquin installed ... then once I get it back I'll be going to install my inline fuel pump and seeing what she'll do at show n go ... after that on the 24th of april have that roadcourse event ... 
Going to try and get in a dyno day sometime between now and then ...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_any updates from anyone on here? Been really quiet for the most part ... 
Kevin I sent you that wastegate and hopefully that helps ... we'll see if not ...
dropping my car off tonight hopefully to get a peloquin installed ... then once I get it back I'll be going to install my inline fuel pump and seeing what she'll do at show n go ... after that on the 24th of april have that roadcourse event ... 
Going to try and get in a dyno day sometime between now and then ... 

Unfortunately nothing from me







. I'm working on picking up a beater so I can finally sort through the mechanical issues I have. I have 4200 miles on everything now, but my clutch still doesn't always disengage/want to go into gear (or come out sometimes). It's sort of a big issue. Outside of that I'll be looking to do something with software soon. I was trying to hold my breath for Uni-Tune, but I'm not sure what I'm going to do now. At any rate, hopefully in the next couple of months I can get all of my hardware issues sorted and then move onto worrying about tuning. The car still runs fairly well for only 9psi, but it's leaner than hell.


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

uh well i sold the 20th bought another car. and im trying to buy coilovers. i have a kit for sale but the one guy hasnt responded to a few messages so its still up for sale. anyone want the WHOLE kit.


----------



## setser (Jan 22, 2009)

So, I finished the install, went to start the car and it wouldn't idle, just start up and die. The security light on my dash was on. I swapped back to my old computer, runs fine. Security light is off.
I have to use the computer that came with J-tec's kit as I have sold my old one. But it won't let my car idle because of the security light being on.
What do I do?
Thanks!


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (setser)*

Do you also have an AWW engine code as he did?


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (setser)*

Do you also have an AWW engine code as he did? Try disconnecting the battery or retting the ecu if you have vagcom. That should work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## setser (Jan 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Don't have Vagcom, but yeah. same engine code. AWW, both computer have the same part number.


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (setser)*

that ecu is immo 2, im aww as well. You need to adapt the ecu to the car, LITTERALLY under a minute to do with a vag com.


----------



## setser (Jan 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Any DIY on that? This sucks, I don't have a laptop, the cable, or vagcom.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*

google. ross-tech installing ecu or ecm (not sure.) im on my phone otherwise i would find it for you...


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*

*Install the new ECU in the car*
[Select]
[17 - Instruments]
[Adaptation - 10]
Leave channel at "00"
[Read]
[Save]

[Done, Go Back]
[Close Controller, Go Back - 06]
[Exit]

Turn ignition OFF for 15 seconds. Start vehicle.

*Activating Cruise Control on a new ECU (DBW):*
Factory fresh ECU's often come with cruise control de-activated. If this is the case, there will not be a letter "G" in the Component field of VAG-COM when connected to the Engine.
[Select]
[01 - Engine]
[Login - 11]
Enter 11463 to activate cruise control
[Do It!]
After doing this procedure, there should be a letter "G" in the Component field.
*Dont forget to do a throttle body allignment*
[Select]
[01 - Engine]
[Measuring Blocks - 08]
Group 060
[Go!]
[Switch to basic settings]
Once you do this you will see the top right display say ADP RUN. The TB adaptation is being done as soon as you switch to basic settings. You will see the values change and hear the TB cycle for the first few seconds then it will stop. Leave it in Basic Settings for about 30 seconds.
[Switch to Meas. Blocks] button and you're all set.


----------



## setser (Jan 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Thanks man! 
You guys think I should be good to go ahead and sell my old computer?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (setser)*

make sure everything is working before selling your ecu ... or you can hold it as a backup if you ever want to sell the whole package down the road ...


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

AGAIN!!!, well since I installed my mbc every time I hit like 24psi it misfires for like a millisecond. Like today I was going at it with my buddies goat "5.7 GTO" as soon as I hit 4th gear I saw my boost gauge go to 24 pounds and misfire. No CEL only cel is for my thermostat sensor which I need to change with my timing belt


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (MikeKondilis)*

If by thermostat sensor you mean the coolant temp sensor, then that could be the culprit. Amazingly that stupid sensor has been known to make our cars act very erratic. There's even a recall on them, but I bought the green top prior to it


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

car is in the shop getting everything checked out just found out a whole bunch of sensors went bad its unbelievable, plus since im getting my timing belt and everything done I told them to change everything, also installing my forge wga and my AEM wideband setup so I can go with my custom tune summer time when I get my wheel compressor swap and port and polishing my ko4


_Modified by MikeKondilis at 9:09 PM 4-7-2010_


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (MikeKondilis)*

sounds good dude. i'm sure youll be glad when everything comes back from the shop.
anybody heading to show n go?


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (spartiati)*

I am going.... i'll have my frankenturbo F4HT with ui stage 2+


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (checkdalevel)*

sweet! you going to run it or just checking out the show?


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (spartiati)*

i will be just checking out the show....
I'm a firm believer that dead stop launches add too much wear and tear on our cars. My car is strictly highway!


----------



## tsouth (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: (checkdalevel)*

Just to make sure, does anybody provide a mafless file for us?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (tsouth)*

spartiani is running a Eurodyne 440 MAF-less file.


----------



## tsouth (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*

Is his just a one off file? Although mafless isn't important, It was a perk I was really looking forward to that Uni doesn't offer.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (tsouth)*

its just a regular off the shelf eurodyne 440 mafless file that is accessible to anyone ... I highly recommend it for anyone going hybrid ... not sure how it would run on a stock k04 as I haven't tried it .... My revo 380 file was great on my Eliminator GT2X (nightmare hardware install!!!!) but I wanted that setup off the car ... 
Revo 380 file was ok ... 
Eurodyne 440 alone made a good hunk of power (butt dyno not placebo!) I will be going to dyno eventually soon ...


----------



## tsouth (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Well damn. Thanks for the info though. Guess I'll have to keep the damn MAF


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (tsouth)*

call up eurodyne. now with their maestro they may have something for ya.


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

does anyone here need a new turbo, 4 bar FPR and a 3" tt maf? let me know i have those parts left from my kit.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*

dropping the wifey at home this morning decided to do some testing and tuning with boost and timing ... Car is running absolutely amazing right now .... 20psi with *25* advanced BTDC WITH ZERO TIMING CORRECTION!!!* I'm hoping for mid to low 13's tomorrow (if I can make it off the line with these iffy tires Sorry Kevin! haha) I'm going to make afew more logs tonight finalizing boost and timing settings ...
On a tuning note I know 25 degrees advanced at redline with no timing correction is a great deal of timing ... I'm shaddy on where is the point of enough timing? I know it will actually start losing power if you go too much (i believe more than 30* advance?) ... What are your takes at this?


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

HAve a look at your timing advance at peak boost rather http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Yosh_Cupra)*

do you mean when I initially peak? or after I turn it up further? At most I will run 23 psi (via MBC and only for drag racing). Road racing I will keep it at 16psi since they are 30 minutes of full throttle...
I was just trying to gauge how much is too much ... 
With the Water Meth setup (huge power gain!!!) there is zero correction. I have read somewhere that igniting too much before TDC (advanced) is counter-productive ... I just can't remember how much that was. I will be dynoing eventually but until then just want to keep things in check...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_ I'm hoping for mid to low 13's tomorrow 

Show n Go?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*

Absolutely!


----------



## tsouth (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Good **** man. Looking forward to your numbers. You're running Eurodyne right?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (tsouth)*

yup eurodyne ... 
from what i've been reading seems that 25* is very up there on a Forced induction motor(i knew that already) I think i'll just turn boost up and make sure there is no timing correction.


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Anyone need a new maf and a new k04? Got those pieces left. Pm me if interested


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*

So on Sunny tires (not my choice but were on the rims I bought from Kevin) my personal best was 13.995 ... I had zero traction in first and 2nd was squirly ... 
I was trapping at 104-105 with my personal best trap of 106 ... 
60 ft was dismal! 2.4 was the best I could get ... Funny thing on my stock turbo I was able to get 1.9 and run low 14's @ high 90's mph (can't remember exactly) 
Once the car hooked up it def went like a bat out of hell ... gonna run these tires bald and then throw some good rubber on there 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAfoqhmwihI


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (checkdalevel)*

this was also with the MBC set to 21 psi with no spiking ...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_So on Sunny tires (not my choice but were on the rims I bought from Kevin) my personal best was 13.995 ... I had zero traction in first and 2nd was squirly ... 
I was trapping at 104-105 with my personal best trap of 106 ... 
60 ft was dismal! 2.4 was the best I could get ... Funny thing on my stock turbo I was able to get 1.9 and run low 14's @ high 90's mph (can't remember exactly) 
Once the car hooked up it def went like a bat out of hell ... gonna run these tires bald and then throw some good rubber on there 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAfoqhmwihI

Best I've ever run was 13.71 @ 104.9 (I think the slip was posted early in this thread, or maybe even the old one?). I had a 2.38 60'. I never trapped slower than 103.xx and never have run worse than 13.9, but I never got to a true 105mph trap and couldn't get past 13.7x. Hopefully this season I'll get my car finished (i.e. fix the stupid little issues and get SW) and get out to the track. I have a set of DRs somewhere that I'll be poppin on as well... if I ever get there







.
Edit: Meant to add, I've NEVER gotten better than a 2.27 60' - as in on stock turbo. Was your 1.9 on a 5spd?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

forgot to add that also ... yes it was a 5 speed ... pain in the a$$ o2j never shifter into 2nd or 3rd ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Nice video though. I liked the camera angle. What kind of gauge is on the column? Is that EGT?


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_Nice video though. I liked the camera angle. What kind of gauge is on the column? Is that EGT?

Looks like AFR. Notice the 14.7ish at idle. I cant see that way but it looks like its high 12's for the AFR. Seems kinda lean up top. What do you have for motor mounts?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (engineerd18t)*

vf engineering all around. it doesnt wheel hop it car hops... haha .... 
yeah slappy its a air/fuel gauge. it does lean out a bit up top. inline pump will be going in soon. past two weeks i work 113 hours because everyone went on vacation. 14 hour days 7 days a week takes up alot of time! that paycheck will be beautiful! 
as for the leaning out i am also on water meth. i was talking to Scott from USRT and he had mentioned that with meth inj. you can run a bit leaner than usual. He also mentioned that as long as there isn't any timing pull that i'm safe until i get the pump in there. 
Not many cars showed up to run so I was running the car from 1030 - 1230 straight. 12 passes back to back without letting the car cool off. i'm more than happy that everything held up. Had a blast! had fun running down an r32 at the top end. 
with an inline pump some tuning and a good set of tires i believe this car is the best for what I want to do with it. auto-x and short-track ... Drag racing is fun but once you try auto-xing or HPDE's you'd be hooked


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

i also recently got a peloquin installed. amazing around corners. the front end just slingshots where you point it. had to get use to that. i was using my gf's camera inside so video wasn't as good. I gave her my high def to record from outside but that was an awesome gf fail. haha love her regardless. i'll use that for the monticello race and get some nice incar shots of afew laps. lets see how i fair against the m3's, g37's and 370z's ....


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Set car up to desired boost with MBC and then log. Check timing at this peak boost value and then use that timing value...WMI is the shiz, my timing advance is at 18* at peak boost on my K03S and still no retard http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Also trying to find that threshold where I will get pumping losses...Keep us posted bud...
Will be able to help out more on the 02x setup once mine goes in next weekend


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Yosh_Cupra)*

yesterday I was gettin 20* with no correction ... I had to drop the timing because after 6 runs back to back with no rest the intake temps were getting up there ...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

hey trevor what were you launching at? I was trying to find a happy medium ...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_hey trevor what were you launching at? I was trying to find a happy medium ... 

I was somewhere around 3200 IIRC. It was almost 2 years ago now haha. I've had this k04 for a while... and what sucks is the last year it's been parked more than it's been driven. I'm rockin an '04 neon sxt as my beater these days







. Anyhow, I think I was targetting between 3200-3500 rpms. That was stock diff, and whatever rubber I had on my 18s at the time. Next time I go I'll have a Peloquin's and some drag radials... as well as 9psi in first. So those things should bring my 60' down to something reasonably respectable I hope.


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

hey does anyone need a brand new TT MAF? i got one if you need it pm me


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdubcajka12* »_hey does anyone need a brand new TT MAF? i got one if you need it pm me 
You've posted about selling your stuff 3 times just on this page alone.
In any case, since I got screwed over by Pro-imports with oil/water lines and install kit, I'm going back to original plan of an -AN fitted setup. Can't wait to get this thing going.


----------



## sushijacks18 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: (engineerd18t)*

pro import sucks with their oil and coolant lines the oil return line is 30ft long and the coolant feed there is no fitting your just suppose to fit it over and it just too small, Ive been in the middle of this build for 3 months and i was stage 2 apr and i wanna stay apr but their k04 file doesnt run with 380cc injector but i think the stage 3 sf does do anyone think its safe to run with the stage 3, the reason i want to stay apr is beacuse its the only sf what lets you switch maps and i like that beacuse im running with meth on 100oct


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: (sushijacks18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sushijacks18* »_the reason i want to stay apr is beacuse its the only sf what lets you switch maps and i like that beacuse im running with meth on 100oct 

no it's not GIAC has a flashloader option as well as a K04-02x tune that uses the 380 injectors


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (sushijacks18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sushijacks18* »_pro import sucks with their oil and coolant lines the oil return line is 30ft long and the coolant feed there is no fitting your just suppose to fit it over and it just too small, Ive been in the middle of this build for 3 months and i was stage 2 apr and i wanna stay apr but their k04 file doesnt run with 380cc injector but i think the stage 3 sf does do anyone think its safe to run with the stage 3, the reason i want to stay apr is beacuse its the only sf what lets you switch maps and i like that beacuse im running with meth on 100oct 
They will never sell you their stage 3 software unless you buy their kit... Never gonna happen http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif GIAC would be your best bet, or eurodyne maestro


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_So on Sunny tires (not my choice but were on the rims I bought from Kevin) my personal best was 13.995 ... I had zero traction in first and 2nd was squirly ... 
I was trapping at 104-105 with my personal best trap of 106 ... 
60 ft was dismal! 2.4 was the best I could get ... Funny thing on my stock turbo I was able to get 1.9 and run low 14's @ high 90's mph (can't remember exactly) 
Once the car hooked up it def went like a bat out of hell ... gonna run these tires bald and then throw some good rubber on there 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAfoqhmwihI

I'm still surprised you didn't run better than 13.9, even with the first gear in the video. Seemed like you had it in second for sure, without a lot of bog from the spinning. What rpm were you shifting at? and what tires?
I ran my 13.3 on pretty bald gs d3's and still got a 1.9 60 ft. Keep trying man, you'll get that time down for sure. Your car is more than capable


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (J-tec)*

yeah I completely agree ... I know the car is more than capable ... and the 60 ft time is really bad and something I really need to work on ... 
Tires are Sunny SN3800 which in my opinion suck ass ... They were on the rims I bought so figured I just run them ... They really are hard and no matter how much warming up I tried first was almost useless ... 
GS d3's even though they may have been bald grip a great deal better than my sunny's ... 
Shifting I was trying different shift points ... 6500 seemed to be were it liked to be ... 
I would like to get the car on a dyno so I can see how the power band looks like on my setup after all the changes so I can see if I'm on the down curve of the powerband when shifting ... 
I'm more concerned with road courses and auto-x rather than drag racing ... but its nice to gauge the improvement ... with stickier tires and a better launch I should be much better ... 
We'll see how it does at waterfest ... before then I have monticello roadcourse a week from this saturday ... should be fun!
J-Tec what were you launching/shifting at?


----------



## oscar425 (Apr 14, 2010)

anyone interested in a K04-22 let me know.. I have one brand new OEM (BW) for sale [email protected] check out my posts/threads... I have pics there too


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_yeah I completely agree ... I know the car is more than capable ... and the 60 ft time is really bad and something I really need to work on ... 
Tires are Sunny SN3800 which in my opinion suck ass ... They were on the rims I bought so figured I just run them ... They really are hard and no matter how much warming up I tried first was almost useless ... 
GS d3's even though they may have been bald grip a great deal better than my sunny's ... 
Shifting I was trying different shift points ... 6500 seemed to be were it liked to be ... 
I would like to get the car on a dyno so I can see how the power band looks like on my setup after all the changes so I can see if I'm on the down curve of the powerband when shifting ... 
I'm more concerned with road courses and auto-x rather than drag racing ... but its nice to gauge the improvement ... with stickier tires and a better launch I should be much better ... 
We'll see how it does at waterfest ... before then I have monticello roadcourse a week from this saturday ... should be fun!
J-Tec what were you launching/shifting at? 

I launch some where around 3-4k, which I usually catch a tad on the up swing of the RPM's. Hope that describes it well. I don't just dump it either, very gradual, so it's pretty easy on everything off the line. Pretty similar to the way you did in your video (I think). I usually shift at 7k-7200 when at the track, and I would suggest trying it as well. 6500 is a bit early IMO.
Def try to get another set of tires, I bet that's where that first gear spin is coming from. Once I got my montes polished, I picked up a set of KDW 2's and said good bye to wheel spin with the ko4. On the 50 trim now the issue has obviously come back lol but they stuck 100% with the ko4 in all gears. 
Also, I wouldn't suggest running at WF. It's always the worse conditions to run a car 1/4 mile and it usually just disappoints people more than anything. Don't get me wrong I've seen my fair share of awesome passes in the past 3 years I've been there. I just personally will never run my car at that track.
Best of luck to you man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (J-tec)*

damn you really shift that high? 
I'll give it a try and see how she likes it ....
I tried riding the clutch and laying into it smoothly but as soon as it spooled it was game over ...
I know all about Waterfest ... usuall 85+ degrees humid as hell ... sucks to drag race ... I think i might be doing their auto-x if they have it this year ...


----------



## tsouth (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Got the Uni flash today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Smooth like buttah but I don't think i'm holding enough boost. Pretty much just stopped at 14psi? Although when I was cruising in 5th around 80mph, I would gas it and it held at 19. Using the N75J. Is this right?


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (tsouth)*

Some thing isnt right tsouth......
1st sell your N75J and run the F... uni's tunes work best with the F. 
2nd.... im spiking 24-25 and holding in the 180-20s with a frankenturbo so maybe u also have a boost leak or some thing.


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (checkdalevel)*

Anyone running stock exhaust with a k04-2x?


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: (engineerd18t)*

you can't you have to at least upgrade to the TT225 downpipe


----------



## tsouth (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: (checkdalevel)*

Thanks check. Hoping this pulls through.
Engineered,
I'm using the stock exhaust other than the pro imports up pipe and 3" dp.


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (Cryser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cryser* »_you can't you have to at least upgrade to the TT225 downpipe
Sorry I should have clarified to stock catback. I have the 42DD K04-2x dp.
tsouth: Do you have any logs of boost at high rpm? Is your car a GLI with the oval tip, or an older one with turndowns, etc. I'm just hoping it isn't too restrictive.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (engineerd18t)*

It's not the exhaust I run the PI adapter to 3" catless downpipe and stock exhaust.


----------



## tsouth (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: (engineerd18t)*

Its an aww with the dual turndowns. I don't have any logs though sorry man. No VC.


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_damn you really shift that high? 
I'll give it a try and see how she likes it ....
I tried riding the clutch and laying into it smoothly but as soon as it spooled it was game over ...
I know all about Waterfest ... usuall 85+ degrees humid as hell ... sucks to drag race ... I think i might be doing their auto-x if they have it this year ... 

Def give it a shot before you hit the track. Do you have a 2-step of WOT shifting?
You're launching correctly, you just get wheel spin because of your tires. Don't change your launch at all, and get new tires. I bet you'll see the numbers you're looking for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (J-tec)*

no wotbox or no lift shift. thinking about upgrading to maestro and having full tuning capabilities with 2 step out of the stock ecu.


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (checkdalevel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *checkdalevel* »_Some thing isnt right tsouth......
1st sell your N75J and run the F... uni's tunes work best with the F. 
2nd.... im spiking 24-25 and holding in the 180-20s with a frankenturbo so maybe u also have a boost leak or some thing.









My k04-20 ran best with the J valve on REVO k04-20 SW with an MBC. I would try the C valve or F valve for uni and if you are running an MBC, I would run J or Race Valve. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You can also just keep the N75 plugged in electronically and bypass it running just off the MBC. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tsouth (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*

I may try running a MBC soon once the next paycheck comes in. I quickly hooked up the stock F valve this morning but didn't reset the ecu. Took it for a spin and the same thing happens although I held 19 in a second gear pull. I'll look for boost leaks first before buying the MBC just in case.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (tsouth)*

tsouth if you're interested I have an F valve C valve and a turbo xs high performance boost controller ....


----------



## tsouth (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Is that going to be the solution though? It runs great don't get me wrong but the power is definitely lacking. I'm sure I don't have a vac leak as I did the n249 and so on deletes. I'm going to purchase a couple of new silicone couplers just because I don't like mine, and I don't seem to be having a boost leak either. If the n75 IS the case, then when I hook up a MBC inline with the n75, am I going to still sucketh?


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

Have you condidered upgrading the exhaust? I feel like the stock units are restrictive.


----------



## tsouth (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: (engineerd18t)*

I actually think that's going to be my next mod. I can live with the low boost as long as it runs fine. I'll just remove some of the lead in my foot in the mean time


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

Anyone run their k04-2x file without the turbo inlet pipe / MAF ?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (engineerd18t)*

how would you run it without the turbo inlet pipe(not safe as it can and will suck something in) ? Or do you mean aftermarket TIP? 
I wouldn't play with mbc inline with the n75 ... nothing but headaches when I ran the two in series or parallel ... stick with one or the other...


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Anyone using Eurodyne Mastero?
Is there a base tune file for mastero?


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_how would you run it without the turbo inlet pipe(not safe as it can and will suck something in) ? Or do you mean aftermarket TIP? 
I wouldn't play with mbc inline with the n75 ... nothing but headaches when I ran the two in series or parallel ... stick with one or the other...
Nope, just open compressor inlet. Bigger turbos do it with MAFless software. I've been doing it on k03 for at least 5k. Only downside is lack of filter for dust and whatnot.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (engineerd18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *engineerd18t* »_Nope, just open compressor inlet. Bigger turbos do it with MAFless software. I've been doing it on k03 for at least 5k. Only downside is lack of filter for dust and whatnot.

Bigger turbos do it because they have problems overflowing the MAF. All you are doing is removing an accurate form of measurement from the system and relying on predetermined guesses as to how much air is going through the system. ex. The map only sees pressure, it doesn't know if its 15 psi @ 200 CFM k03 or 15psi @ 300 CFM GT35R. Yes it works but its certainly not optimal.


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_
Bigger turbos do it because they have problems overflowing the MAF. All you are doing is removing an accurate form of measurement from the system and relying on predetermined guesses as to how much air is going through the system. ex. The map only sees pressure, it doesn't know if its 15 psi @ 200 CFM k03 or 15psi @ 300 CFM GT35R. Yes it works but its certainly not optimal.

A MAF is just another pressure drop. Yes it's more accurate but I'd take speed density anyday (if I could actually change the tables myself).
Sure the map sees 15psi no matter what the turbo...that's what it's supposed to do. Other sensors including the IAT and engine speed take care of the whole 15psi at whatever rpm deal. With the MAP, IAT, and RPM (as well as the VE), the ECU will know everything it needs to know.


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (engineerd18t)*

When I had my 87 Mazda RX7 Turbo II, i use to run no TIP without problems. I would recommend getting a couple of sheets of window screen material and zip tieing it around that side of the turbo so nothing gets sucked in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01gtiaww* »_When I had my 87 Mazda RX7 Turbo II, i use to run no TIP without problems. I would recommend getting a couple of sheets of window screen material and zip tieing it around that side of the turbo so nothing gets sucked in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

IMO, you have to consider the placement of the turbo inlet to determine if it can ever be feasibly safe to run without a TIP. I wouldn't do it unless someone put a gun to my head, but that's just me.


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
IMO, you have to consider the placement of the turbo inlet to determine if it can ever be feasibly safe to run without a TIP. I wouldn't do it unless someone put a gun to my head, but that's just me.

Most bigger turbos that run mafless are top mounted on the manifold (which keeps them away from road debris). I'm not overly concerned about my k03 atm. It's got a few bent fins and even if it took in a rock I wouldn't worry about compressor pieces making it past my intercooler or closed throttle (if something blew).


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (engineerd18t)*

while that k03 may be on the way out I hope you wouldnt risk your k04 if you swap one in ... i dont believe the risk is worth the extra power (if any) ...


----------



## setser (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey guys, I got a problem. At WOT, around 25 psi or so, the car backfires and stutters bad, and the check engine light flashes. 
Set-up is: k04-020, bk7re's gapped at 0.28, forge splitter.
I'm thinking coil packs cause of the flashing CEL, but I don't know. I've also heard k04's and splitters don't work well together. Is 27 psi spikes normal on a k04?
Thanks!


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (setser)*

Vagcom is your friend ... could be coilpacks ... scan and post results ... what software you running?
27psi is alittle too much if you ask me ...


----------



## setser (Jan 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

GIAC software.


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (setser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *setser* »_Hey guys, I got a problem. At WOT, around 25 psi or so, the car backfires and stutters bad, and the check engine light flashes. 
Set-up is: k04-020, bk7re's gapped at 0.28, forge splitter.
I'm thinking coil packs cause of the flashing CEL, but I don't know. I've also heard k04's and splitters don't work well together. Is 27 psi spikes normal on a k04?
Thanks!


WHOA 27 psi? That file is only tuned for about 24 at a maximum. Sounds like your MAP sensor is going. I had a similar problem with mine as well, turned out to be the MAP. DO NOT keep boosting the car to 27 like that, you're running crazy lean. See what the codes are and come back. Are you running the J valve in there still or what?
Definitely get it scanned buddy, then we can try and help you from there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## setser (Jan 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, still running the J valve. I'll have to borrow a laptop, and then run VAG-COM. Should I just auto-scan the car and see what codes it throws? Should I try putting the stock valve back in and see what happens? I might have it installed wrong also. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (setser)*

yes always run what the tuners ask for which is usually stock valve ... 
As for installing it wrong make sure the longest tip of the n75 goes into your turbo inlet pipe ... the other two don't really matter that much ....
out of curiousity what do chipped tt225's AFR block 031 look like?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (oscar425)*

can someone run a log of block 031 and 115 for me?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (spartiati)*

I would LOVE to see some VAG-COM info from a chipped TT225. Boost requests, MAF sensor numbers.... anyone?


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (setser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *setser* »_Hey guys, I got a problem. At WOT, around 25 psi or so, the car backfires and stutters bad, and the check engine light flashes. 
Set-up is: k04-020, bk7re's gapped at 0.28, forge splitter.
I'm thinking coil packs cause of the flashing CEL, but I don't know. I've also heard k04's and splitters don't work well together. Is 27 psi spikes normal on a k04?
Thanks!

If your boost is that high you should narrow the gap to .025-.026 or so. You could always run an MBC inline with N75 to cut down on the spikes.


----------



## euroT_93446 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (engineerd18t)*

So the bolts connecting the turbo to the manifold keep backing. I think i have seen the solution some where in this 60+ page thread before but cant seem to find any answers now. Any help would be great


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (euroT_93446)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroT_93446* »_So the bolts connecting the turbo to the manifold keep backing. I think i have seen the solution some where in this 60+ page thread before but cant seem to find any answers now. Any help would be great

Nord-lock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*

get some high temp thread-lock (red one?) that should def hold it in


----------



## euroT_93446 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*

any idea on the size for those Nor lock washers? thanks


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

All I have to say is if you guys have the opportunity to go to a High Performance Driving Event (HPDE) then get to one. I had an absolute blast running around the track (in low boost mind you). I was running 12 psi just to get the hang of everything ... was having so much fun that I never turned it up ... 
got it up to 130mph down the back straight ... my friend in a stock 135 was almost 140mph ... (not bad for 12psi)
I'll get some videos up... I was running with an S5 around the track... in the twisties I would make up some ground but on the straights he would pull away for obvious reasons ...


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

Can anyone snap a few shots of the turbo inlet pipe area? I'm planning to make my own turbo inlet pipe out of some aluminum piping / silicone couplers.
I'm mainly interested in the coolant lines that are in that area and what kind of clearances I have. 
Has anyone replaced the coolant lines with regular rubber hoses instead of bending them?


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm basically looking to see if this will fit:
http://www.extremepsi.com/stor...age=1


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Quick flyby down the pit straight 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVwn6ZXoNhg

playing with a ferrari f430 ... watch about 2 minutes in the mazda in front of the ferrari takes a spill ... towards the end I try holding my own against a new Audi S5 ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uz8qbFai8w

the second video is still uploading so if it doesnt work right away give it some time ... Again this was at 12 psi full water meth spraying ... With better rubber I would have held the road alot better but not too shabby for some Sunny tires ... Brakes were amazing ... and turbo was excellent ... Nice low end torque to pull me out of the corners and that LSD to get it to the ground ... I lean out running anything higher than 15-16psi so I left it at wastegate pressure until I get my inline pump in ... 


_Modified by spartiati at 6:27 PM 4-26-2010_


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

Seems like a great track turbo... must be a good driver too... haha


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

Looks like a good time...I need LSD bad. I think I'm going to go ahead and order those couplers. I'm planning on moving those heater lines around...I just hope it all fits. 
Does anyone have pictures of the compressor inlet area?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gberg888GLI* »_Seems like a great track turbo... must be a good driver too... haha

HAHA ... not really that great ... went there to work on my track driving ... good to see it was holding up with with some quick cars ... 


_Modified by spartiati at 12:09 PM 4-27-2010_


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: (engineerd18t)*

Looks like the turbo outlet pipe


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (Yosh_Cupra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yosh_Cupra* »_Looks like the turbo outlet pipe










I think those are 45degree couplers/reducers. This one would connect to the compressor inlet (replacing the stock rubber / aftermarket silicone tip).


----------



## tsouth (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: (engineerd18t)*

It looks like it would work fine to me. The TIP used for this turbo on MK4's are the Audi tt 225 like show here. http://www.forgemotorsport.com...25IND


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (tsouth)*

i got the APR version... how much can i sell a oem 225 tip for?


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_Quick flyby down the pit straight 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVwn6ZXoNhg

playing with a ferrari f430 ... watch about 2 minutes in the mazda in front of the ferrari takes a spill ... towards the end I try holding my own against a new Audi S5 ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uz8qbFai8w

the second video is still uploading so if it doesnt work right away give it some time ... Again this was at 12 psi full water meth spraying ... With better rubber I would have held the road alot better but not too shabby for some Sunny tires ... Brakes were amazing ... and turbo was excellent ... Nice low end torque to pull me out of the corners and that LSD to get it to the ground ... I lean out running anything higher than 15-16psi so I left it at wastegate pressure until I get my inline pump in ... 

_Modified by spartiati at 6:27 PM 4-26-2010_

These were great! Monticello is a great track, do you have a membership with them? or how did you get an invite to that event? usually they're pretty exclusive


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (J-tec)*

Lifetime membership fee is something like $150,000 with a yearly fee of $9,500... those are no typos thats right! damn expensive ... Trackacardia was the event that rented out the track for the day ... $300 dollars got you breakfast and lunch ... refreshments all day as well as track time and an individual instructor for 4 30 minute sessions on the track ... in my opinion well worth every penny ... They may be hosting another event in the summer time. I'll let you guys know when that'll be ...

I'll be going out there with my upgrade fuel pump and ported stock exhaust manifold ... I'll also be turning up the boost to 18psi for some more fun and loving the looks on the M3 dudes face when he can't shake me. haha 
BTW anyone interested in my tubular manifold


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (spartiati)*

You have IM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (J-tec)*

replied Mr J-Tech ... 
I know there were afew interested afew months back about that tubular manifold I can't remember who though so just PM me to keep the boards clean...


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

How much did you port it to? Which end(s)?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (engineerd18t)*

I spent alot of time on the collector which IMO needed it the most ... I did open up the exhaust ports as well (not alot) but mostly smoothed out the inner runners as smooth as possible as well as getting some imperfections out ...


----------



## euroT_93446 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

any pics of your tubular exhaust manifold? interested http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_I spent alot of time on the collector which IMO needed it the most ... I did open up the exhaust ports as well (not alot) but mostly smoothed out the inner runners as smooth as possible as well as getting some imperfections out ... 


Gotcha I'm going to end up doing the same. That turbine inlet seems way too small. How much did you open it up to? I don't want to go too far to the point of where it can crack.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (engineerd18t)*

I didn't go too crazy because there isn't much meat there ... but enough to make a difference ... hopefully ...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

let me be the first to say that i'm not thrilled about this new forum.


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

spartiati said:


> let me be the first to say that i'm not thrilled about this new forum.


 x2, I lost all my bookmarks


----------



## euroT_93446 (Jun 2, 2008)

x3,


engineerd18t said:


> x2, I lost all my bookmarks


----------



## setser (Jan 22, 2009)

I just finished a k04-020 swap, swapped ecu's, forgot to do the throttle body adaption with vag com. Car ran fine for a little bit, I parked the car to swap n75 valves. 

Car starts fine, slightly rough idle. press gas pedal, nothing. 

VagCom codes that i'm worried about. 

17581 - angle sensor 2 for throttle actuator (g188) signal too high p1173 - 35 - 10 Intermittent 
17950 angle sensor 1 for throttle actuator (g187): implausible signal p1542 35-10 intermittent 

help me! Thanks!


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

Just got my Revo SPS+ and got mess with around, love it.


----------



## setser (Jan 22, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

try doing a TB adaptation ... clear the codes first ... 

There is a possibility I'll be making it to the Dyno this week. Will post results if I go ...


----------



## setser (Jan 22, 2009)

I've tried doing the adaptation, doesn't seem like it works. I have unregistered copy of vagcom, so I can't clear the codes.


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

could have a bad ECU, or a short somewhere that fried the ECU


----------



## stickman (Jan 16, 2001)

euroT_93446 said:


> So the bolts connecting the turbo to the manifold keep backing. I think i have seen the solution some where in this 60+ page thread before but cant seem to find any answers now. Any help would be great


 I've had this problem as well. Thread lock won't work. The high temp thread lock that 034efi sells (http://www.034motorsport.com/product...roducts_id=609) didn't work in my case either. I can't comment about nord lock. Which bolts are you using? At first I didn't use the stock bolts and that was the problem. The minute I switched to new stock bolts I have not had the problem since.


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

Well just got back from the dyno. It went ok, I guess I was just looking for more higher numbers but I just got a k04-02x did three runs on a Mustang Dyno and on pump gas I made a 240whp with 271wtq spiked 23psi and fell to 17-18 at 6,400rpm. Got a few more things up my sleeve.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

not bad ... 93 oct? holding good boost up top... what was your peak torque and hp at? get some water meth ... thats the best thing to do ... any timing pull?


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

eng torque t wc 50 271 218 
eng power 24 240 195 
afr 12.1 15.3 12.7 
-15 to 45 psi -2.9 22.4 17.0 

Everything was running good and excellent the guy told me to get a step colder spark plugs because 3336 to 4000rpm's boost wasnt steady. Well I guess my I need to get colder spark plugs and spartiati I still didn't get to put that Wastegate Actuator on yet, my boy said he has to take the turbo off so he can get to a bracket.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

you don't need to take the turbo off ... I installed it in 10 minutes ... you need a 10mm or 11mm (i forget) and a 1/4" drive ... its two bolts holding it on there ...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

So I made it out to ForcedFed engineering today to dyno my car finally... Ed's exact reaction was, "This thing is ****en retarded!" ... I will post more later ... doing some number crunching ...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

MBC set to 23psi and hold 20 psi to almost 6000rpms 19* overall timing BTDC 

uncorrected zero smoothing :298.6whp @ 6000 rpms, 276 ft/lbs @ 4000rpms 
uncorrected smoothing 5: 295.73whp @ 6000 rpms, 274.96 ft/lbs @ 4000rpms 

STD zero smoothing : 292.15whp @ 6000 rpms, 270 ft/lbs @ 4000rpms 
STD smoothing 5: 288.55whp @ 6000 rpms, 268.29 ft/lbs @ 4000rpms 



dumbfounded honestly ..


----------



## setser (Jan 22, 2009)

setser said:


> I just finished a k04-020 swap, swapped ecu's, forgot to do the throttle body adaption with vag com. Car ran fine for a little bit, I parked the car to swap n75 valves.
> 
> Car starts fine, slightly rough idle. press gas pedal, nothing.
> 
> ...


 12345


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Curves look pretty good from what I can see . Nice numbers. I was STD, 3 smoothing 264whp/291wtq stock comp wheel, no cams, no aeb, etc... Looks like the AEB + cam definitely gave up some tq, but I bet the car feels great with how those curves look. Maybe someday my car will be fixed and I'll see what all I can squeeze out of the stock comp wheel.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Whenever I did my WGA I had to remove my turbo. It depends on how the coolant line has been installed - mine was setup in such a fashion as to not allow me to access the top bolt on the actuator. Then, of course the coolant banjo wasn't available so I was going to drop it just a little to change it... and I crossthreaded those damn inserts. So that's when I had to get them made. Car was down 7 weeks to install a Forge WGA for me  :banghead:. FML for that. Inserts would have made it a day job still though - just because of that coolant line.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

spartiati said:


> MBC set to 23psi and hold 20 psi to almost 6000rpms 19* overall timing BTDC
> 
> uncorrected zero smoothing :298.6whp @ 6000 rpms, 276 ft/lbs @ 4000rpms
> uncorrected smoothing 5: 295.73whp @ 6000 rpms, 274.96 ft/lbs @ 4000rpms
> ...


 Holy fackin sh1t!!!!!! Congrats bro!!!!!!! That is absolutely amazing...... :beer:


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Thanks dude ... I couldn't believe it when I first saw it ... 

Trevor for sure the intake cam and big port head i'm sure are why I lost some torque down low. I also think the clipped exhaust fins on the turbine also are to blame. ... On the other hand I think they help complement the higher flowing comp wheel and give me that flat torque band and power all the way to redline (7400 rpms) ... 

274 whp and 205 ft/lbs of torque at 7000 
261 whp and 182 ft/lbs of torque at 7500 

I didn't play with timing either ... zero corection until 6500 rpms ... I could get alot more torque out of it if I upped the timing down low ... overall I'm impressed with this ... 

I'll be testing out a new high flow manifold next and going to be selling my ported stock one if anyone is interested. should put me into the 300's and then I will experiment with making a highflow intake and run a 70mm Throttle body ... 

After that when I get me another daily down the road i can throw on a 28rs and be well into the high 300's or 2871r and get it to about 400whp with decent spool ... At that point I would have everything else needed to support the power but until then I'm loving this setup ...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

spartiati said:


> Thanks dude ... I couldn't believe it when I first saw it ...
> 
> Trevor for sure the intake cam and big port head i'm sure are why I lost some torque down low. I also think the clipped exhaust fins on the turbine also are to blame. ... On the other hand I think they help complement the higher flowing comp wheel and give me that flat torque band and power all the way to redline (7400 rpms) ...
> 
> ...


 What sort of WMI setup are you using? What nozzle size(s) and such? I was planning on running a dual nozzle setup - one just after the MAP sensor and one post TB. 

I forgot that you had the clipped turbine wheel. That also makes some more sense regarding the torque numbers. Curves look nice though! I'm sure if you go do a track day with the setup like that you'll be very happy. 

I am still running a stock (literally) small port intake manifold on my AEB head haha. I need to figure out my AEB intake manifold and I'm also going to adapt it for a 65-70mm TB. I have one of each waiting for me to get my life in order.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

I hear ya dude ... the APR intank pump was also added and fixed my running rich .... my 106 mph trap at show n go will no doubt be higher next time I run ... I won't have a leaky manifold and leaning out AFR ... I also got the larger turbo inlet I fabbed up ... made a huge difference ... I'll take some pics when I'm getting the new manifold on this weekend (hopefully) ...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

anyone need a silicone TIP for there ko4?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Oh and as far as WMI goes its the 150 psi pump with a 75 ml nozzle in front of the TB and a 125 post MAP sensor ... too small ... gonna swap out nozzles and squeeze more outta her ... 

this was the last run ... love the spool of this thing ... 






I do also need to run larger WMI nozzles to help out up top more but for now just gonna swap exhaust manifolds and dyno it again to rule out any other source of error.


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

This is now 101 pages?

Damn... new forum setup must have shorter pages...

i need a turbo!!!! someone got one? ko4-02x?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

What exhaust mani will you be running?


----------



## sickGTI3 (Jul 31, 2008)

when is someone gonna put up a DIY for the k04-020 like the old one. so mad its gone it was great


----------



## Mr.Harvey (Jan 24, 2010)

got a chance to run my setup at the track the other night. keep in mind it was my first time at the track, and to say the least i was impressed with my car! best run of the night was 14 flat, with alot of room for improvement. my car is still on stock sidemount and a rather restrictive down pipe i threw together to get the car running, also my car is running a bit on the rich side. i guess its running rich on account of the fact i have all my emission systems out and resistors in, but even with the resistors my adaptive fuel trims are off. all and all i am impressed with my car and hopefully next trip to the strip i will be well down into the 13s


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Good stuff ... glad to hear you're on the road and made it to the track ... hardest thing is getting off the line... the rest is just shifting ... what software you running?


----------



## Mr.Harvey (Jan 24, 2010)

i am running a uni 380 file. great software if you ask me i have always been impressed with uni. yeah i need to work on my launches, but the one thing i have on my side is a set of drag radials haha no doubt in my mind i would of gone in to the 13s that night. but my last run my car threw itself into limp mode after launch. after investigating a bit i found my car kept blowing #34 engine control fuse. not to sure what is causing it. i had this issue when the turbo first went on in the winter, but it has come and gone since then....one of those damn phantom electrical issues


----------



## 40rty1.8T (Apr 25, 2010)

Where can I find a K04-20 Turbo? I have search everywhere on the internet with no luck what so ever. Can anyone point me in the right directions? Thanks


----------



## Mr.Harvey (Jan 24, 2010)

pay attention to the classifieds they pop up there from time to time. if you wanna buy one new i believe ecs sells them....but at a hefty price.


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

Installed my setup this weekend and have the Uni 380 file. MZ will change this for my 440s later today and start fine tuning the setup...Car is running very strong though...Need to sort out some issues with the WMI still


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

sweet! what's happening with the WMI?


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

Running Aquamist electronics with DevilsOwn pump and now it has gone crazy; need to troubleshoot a bit more...Which WMI are you running?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Snow performance Stage 2 ... dual nozzle ... 

What are your symptoms?


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

spartiati, just been reading through the thread catching myself up. NICE numbers on your set-up buddy, glad to see you have set the bar for us all!


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

LOL fluid level not dropping...Give pump direct power and it works so I am assuming the Aquamist 1S electronics have gone for a ball...Getting a complete Devils Own stg2 kit 2morrow and will install signal off the MAF...Are running off MAF, IDC, MAP?


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

Well i got my car back from the body shop and the work was done terribly but there is nothing i can do... i gave them the parts to use and the parts were ****...

they did the best they could but it looks like crap... soooooo

no ko4 for me... the 1000 i had budgeted got eaten up by:

a new bumper, jetta r32 oem from ECS

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV_GLI--1.8T/Exterior/Body/Bumper/ES1306606/

ill put that on and call it done... FML


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Thanks Kev ... I have afew more things up my sleeve to get over 300 whp ... 

Yosh I'm running MAP ... My car doesn't run a MAF ... I also like my car being able to control the WMI by boost ... If your Maf readings go nuts then who knows what the WMI will be doing .,.. especially if you are relying on it for timing...

Gberg Sorry to hear that ... If they didn't do a good job I never would have paid them. If you were local a good friend of mine does body work ...


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

Wrapped the K04 downpipe tonight. Didn't take long as it's fairly simple to use. I've heard of people saying it can be itchy but I think that's the regular wrap with fiberglass or w/e in it.

Also, I used black plastic zip ties as a TEMPORARY fastener, I've got 4 of the 14" SS ties for final product. I'm just not sure if I should wrap the flex portion of the pipe yet.


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

Also started assembling the -AN oil return line. Putting the ends on these things can be a pain in the ass. I figured to upgrade to a hybrid pan at the same time since I recently lowered my car 2" or so. Just waiting on a gasket, 3 bolts for mani to turbine housing and 3 nuts for attaching downpipe to turbine outlet. Hopefully by this weekend it'll be up and running...and by next Wednesday at the dragway.


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

Which downpipe is that? 42dd?


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

Which downpipe is that? 42DD??


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

My Aquamist controller can switch between IDC and MAP...Pulling it off tomorrow and fitting DVC30 kit and running it off the controller's internal MAP sensor...Will let you know how things go...Still waiting for UNI 380 file to be scaled for the 440s though...


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

Gberg888GLI said:


> Which downpipe is that? 42DD??


Yeah the k04 one.


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

engineerd18t said:


> Yeah the k04 one.


I have the same downpipe. I have been looking at wrapping mine lately as well, but to be honest I havent found a reason to do so other than to keep the heat locked in the downpipe. Can you enlighten me... I believe thats the only benefit correct?? To lower engine bay temps.

Did everyone notice they fixed the post per page issue!!!!!!


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

MkIVwarrior said:


> I have the same downpipe. I have been looking at wrapping mine lately as well, but to be honest I havent found a reason to do so other than to keep the heat locked in the downpipe. Can you enlighten me... I believe thats the only benefit correct?? To lower engine bay temps.
> 
> Did everyone notice they fixed the post per page issue!!!!!!


The other benefit to keeping the exhaust temps in the downpipe is that the hotter exhaust gas travels at a faster rate... not that it'll make the world of a difference but if you ever drop the downpipe then do it ... otherwise I wouldn't go out of your way ...


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

and faster exhaust gases mean faster spool...

we are talking like 25 rpms though... not like ull see a 500 rpm difference.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

well yes ... I didn't want to mention faster spool and give someone the misconception that it'll be an OMG difference. ..


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

I did it for all of those reasons as well as just experimenting with different things. I should put a thermocouple in the engine bay above DP before and after the k04-22 swap.

Been looking under the car at my exhaust situation. I wish I ordered the downpipe with a vband flange but I'll probably stick with the triangle flanges. I looked at my old 42dd k03 downpipe and it's got plenty of surface rust...going to be fun taking it off.

Took some measurements as well, hopefully this can be of help to others.

From end of k03 dp (which is where I'm assuming the k04 pipe ends up), the cat is 12". From the end of the cat to the middle of cross member is 15". From the end of the cat to the beginning of OEM resonator is 18". The OEM resonator is 14.5" long and 5" in diameter.

I'm stuck with the fact I want a very quiet exhaust but as little backpressure as possible.

I'm debating keeping stock muffler but everything 3" till the bend before axle or getting a new resonator then a quiet muffler. For now I'll probably go 3" till the bend and see if I can keep 20psi till 7000rpm. That's all I ask for


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

engineerd18t said:


> I did it for all of those reasons as well as just experimenting with different things. I should put a thermocouple in the engine bay above DP before and after the k04-22 swap.
> 
> Been looking under the car at my exhaust situation. I wish I ordered the downpipe with a vband flange but I'll probably stick with the triangle flanges. I looked at my old 42dd k03 downpipe and it's got plenty of surface rust...going to be fun taking it off.
> 
> ...


Hit it with some WD and let it soak in for a while... I have that tsuba 3" exhaust with no cat and its pretty quiet when your not stepping on it ... I barely hold 20 psi at 7000 rpms ... turbo just can't flow that much up top...


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

spartiati said:


> Hit it with some WD and let it soak in for a while... I have that tsuba 3" exhaust with no cat and its pretty quiet when your not stepping on it ... I barely hold 20 psi at 7000 rpms ... turbo just can't flow that much up top...


Yeah I've got pb blaster laying around. Regarding the 20psi I was just going off your dyno video posted earlier.


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

so how much faster is a ko4 vs the ko3? 

Like what kind of cars can it kill?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

that's a vague question to ask. too many variables... A bolt on k04-02x can do 13's if the driver knows what to do. 

I was able to keep up with e36 and e46 m3's on the road course (on low boost and running lean) and reel in a brand new Stock Audi S5. 

The VW's don't do so well off the line unless you run sticky R compound for the track.


----------



## tsouth (Feb 21, 2007)

Can you guys give me some insight on what methods you are all using to control boost? I.E. N75, MBC, EBC, etc..How are you liking them and what would you recommend?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

I always liked linear and controlled power ... Therefor MBC for me ... EBC is great but its alot more money and alittle more complicated to setup. n75 i never liked .. Felt disconnected to me


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

engineerd18t said:


> Yeah I've got pb blaster laying around. Regarding the 20psi I was just going off your dyno video posted earlier.


It's barely holding it but I see your point ... I need to change my nozzle config on my WMI to help me out up top. That should help me out with up top... 

Also I made it to the dyno with a high flow manifold ... results are great so far ... slight loss down low and alot more flow up top ... I'll post more about that later ... 

Someone get this manifold off my hands to help fund my Custom intake manifold I plan on doing soon...


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

spartiati said:


> I always liked linear and controlled power ... Therefor MBC for me ... EBC is great but its alot more money and alittle more complicated to setup. n75 i never liked .. Felt disconnected to me
> 
> 
> On a side note is anyone interested in my Jet Coated tubular manifold?


 I wish I noticed this earlier. I'm halfway through installing my k04-2x. Kinda a pain in the ass doing it solo and without any DIY or guide...but it's pretty self explanatory. It's been about 5 hours, k03 turbo/mani/dp are off. Spent too much time tearing apart the whole dp/cat rust connection.

Can't wait to get this thing all together...just waiting for UPS man tomorrow for a few bolts.


----------



## tsouth (Feb 21, 2007)

spartiati said:


> I always liked linear and controlled power ... Therefor MBC for me ... EBC is great but its alot more money and alittle more complicated to setup. n75 i never liked .. Felt disconnected to me


Thanks for your input man. Always giving the right answer :beer: Which unit are you using?


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

spartiati said:


> Therefor MBC for me ...


^answer. Congrats engineered. I've been there before.. praying ups delivers a nut or bolt for this set-up.


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

MkIVwarrior said:


> ^answer. Congrats engineered. I've been there before.. praying ups delivers a nut or bolt for this set-up.


 Thanks, luckily UPS came through. It was kinda a pain to wait till they got here around 4pm but oh well.

What did you guys do regarding the heater core hardline in the way? I sawzalled some of it off last night before I put turbo on but it's still in way. Cut again?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

I didn't cut anything actually ... Just bent them out the way ... Then again it was easy when I had the motor out ...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

spartiati said:


> I didn't cut anything actually ... Just bent them out the way ... Then again it was easy when I had the motor out ...


Remove the big allen bolt that holds them one on near the back of the block and then bend as necessary. All mine took were some mild persuasion as well.


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

Eh I just cut it and rerouted hoses. Muffler shop ended up not being open today so been hacking at the rust for a while.

One thing I have to say is if you have the opportunity to go with v-band, do it. I have a vband between downpipe and cat as well as between cat and (well currently) a straight pipe that connects to muffler. It's nice to have one bolt pointing towards you to remove the exhaust in 10 seconds rather than toying with rusty 3 bolt flanges. :beer:


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

I pushed the hardline down. Basically you unbolt it then push it down like everyone said above. Your essentially just bending the tab that secures the bolt you unbolted bends flat. Then I flipped the heater core lines around completely. They require no cutting. One of mine runs kinda over the brake booster area. Worked out really well.


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

Took it out for a ride today. Car grips 1st and 2nd spiking 22psi and holding 15-16psi by 7000rpm. Boost seems to taper off quickly but that's due to the fact I have a 2.25" OEM catback. It's 3" till right after the resonator. I'm trying to figure out what to do back there but it probably won't be for a few weeks. I have the timing pulled back 3deg in Unisettings and I've been seeing up to 2-3 degrees of timing pull (usually less).


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

Does anyone have a spare turbine housing available for cheap? I'm thinking about making one of them v-band in the future.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

I don't believe that it'll be worth you time. are you looking to do the downpipe as a vband or the flange for the turbo to manifold?


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

I was debating doing it to the downpipe to upgrade to other turbos down the road. However I keep forgetting the k04 downpipe starts closer to the driver side that most other turbos exit at. I vbanded the downpipe to cat already which made installation a breeze.


----------



## setser (Jan 22, 2009)

What do you guys think is the best software for the k04? I had GIAC previously, but never really got to drive it much because my ecu shorted out. I'll be shipping the ecu out because their is no dealers close by, so turn around time is important. Thanks!


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Hands down eurodyne. If they offer a 380 file then do it. if not then uni is your next best bet ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

engineerd18t said:


> Took it out for a ride today. Car grips 1st and 2nd spiking 22psi and holding 15-16psi by 7000rpm. Boost seems to taper off quickly but that's due to the fact I have a 2.25" OEM catback. It's 3" till right after the resonator. I'm trying to figure out what to do back there but it probably won't be for a few weeks. I have the timing pulled back 3deg in Unisettings and I've been seeing up to 2-3 degrees of timing pull (usually less).


Is this with a Plain Jane K04 or did you hybrid it? It's interesting to see that boost plummet. I've seen that before -- also on a 2.25 OEM exhaust. Do you have MAF numbers?


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

slappy_dunbar said:


> Is this with a Plain Jane K04 or did you hybrid it? It's interesting to see that boost plummet. I've seen that before -- also on a 2.25 OEM exhaust. Do you have MAF numbers?


Regular k04. With stock catback there's too much backpressure, turbo cant reach the speeds it wants. As far as the N75 deal goes, I'll probably pick up an MBC in future. Since I vbanded the exhaust I might undo one of them to see how much better it gets. I really do hate loud exhausts...I'm going to look into cars that came with a 3" muffler stock and possibly work one of those into my car.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

engineerd18t said:


> Regular k04. With stock catback there's too much backpressure, turbo cant reach the speeds it wants. As far as the N75 deal goes, I'll probably pick up an MBC in future. Since I vbanded the exhaust I might undo one of them to see how much better it gets. I really do hate loud exhausts...I'm going to look into cars that came with a 3" muffler stock and possibly work one of those into my car.


My buddy has this (http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/OBX-...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories) with a 3" in 3" out 14 (or 16") Magnaflow muffler. Car is hardly much louder than stock unless it's at WOT. And even at WOT there's not much cabin noise. I would just suggest doing that IMO for a quiet exhaust.


----------



## 40rty1.8T (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a question, is the ko4-001 compressor wheel the same as the ko4-20?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

No.

K04-001 (2075-series)
38/51 mm

K04-020 (2275-series)
42/56 mm


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

04VDubGLI said:


> My buddy has this (http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/OBX-...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories) with a 3" in 3" out 14 (or 16") Magnaflow muffler. Car is hardly much louder than stock unless it's at WOT. And even at WOT there's not much cabin noise. I would just suggest doing that IMO for a quiet exhaust.


Yeah that'd be close to a 42dd catback which uses a magnaflow iirc. The resonator won't help too much with keeping the noises down though. Unfortunately/fortunately magnaflows are straight through and, although they sound good, make too much noise for Massachusetts police.


----------



## 40rty1.8T (Apr 25, 2010)

This is the reason why I asked my question. Was confused to see what they were advertising. 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/AUDI...rQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories#ht_3790wt_939


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Get it SSAutoChrome!


----------



## 40rty1.8T (Apr 25, 2010)

I like your sarcasm


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

> Yeah that'd be close to a 42dd catback which uses a magnaflow iirc. The resonator won't help too much with keeping the noises down though. Unfortunately/fortunately magnaflows are straight through and, although they sound good, make too much noise for Massachusetts police.


false... 

i live in mass... have a 42dd TBE and never had that be the issue why i was pulled over...


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

Gberg888GLI said:


> false...
> 
> i live in mass... have a 42dd TBE and never had that be the issue why i was pulled over...


So doesn't my other friend with a 42dd tbe. I'd like to minimize any attention I get in a car. I used to have a magnaflow on my jeep which was barely noticeable and I had to switch it (after I got it inspected).


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

engineerd18t said:


>


Anyone have thoughts on how to get the boost to 20psi all the way across? I think the biggest thing is the 2.25" exhaust. Im stuck between QTP cutout vs a resonated catback. 

Which MBC's do you guys use and do you run them straight from intake mani and leave n75 plugged but tucked away? 

I'm also debating making my own tip vs just buying a forge. Anyone make their own TIP and have pics?


----------



## tsouth (Feb 21, 2007)

It has to be the exhaust. I'm running the stock 2 1/4 and I only hold twenty to like 5 grand. As far as MBC, I've heard a lot of great reviews for the Hallman controllers but I have never used one nor know how they react on our vehicles. Just received a 3" to 2.5 adapter from 42dd so I'm hoping to get an exhaust fabbed up soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

engineerd18t said:


> Anyone have thoughts on how to get the boost to 20psi all the way across? I think the biggest thing is the 2.25" exhaust. Im stuck between QTP cutout vs a resonated catback.


 Your exhaust is the only remaining thing you can do to prop up the boost levels. Your turbo's wastegate is being held closed by the N75, so it's pushing as hard as it can. But you're just getting too much backpressure in the exhaust for the turbo to muster the power.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Exactly what slappy said ... I would put my money on the Exhaust ... 

MBC I am using a boostvalve ... simple yet effective ... 

Forge upgraded wastegate actuator would help also ... 

I made my own TIP but don't have any pics of it though ... Then again I dont need any ports (pcv, dv, n75 since I'm mafless)...


----------



## @lq! (Dec 1, 2009)

what do you offer injectors for k04-023 upgrade ? what do you need revo software ? 

Could you give me information please ? 

Thank you


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

380cc injectors ... most software tuning companies have software: giac, revo, unitronics, eurodyne. 

I would stick with eurodyne or unitronics. leaves much more room to grow in the future.


----------



## @lq! (Dec 1, 2009)

okey.. 
Which FPR use this upgrade.4 bar or 3 bar ? i don't know. someone offer the genesis 380cc injectors. 
What if I buy 4 bar and work it as %85 or 3 bar %100 some people use 4bar & %85 I see and read around .. also I wonder if gti stantard is 3 bar ? (AGU engine)


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

you basically have to call the software company you're going to use and see what the program is meant for. Stick to whatever they tell you.


----------



## @lq! (Dec 1, 2009)

Are you a 4 bar regulator and 380cc with revo file... 
but revo tell me 3 bar regulator and 3800cc 

i don't know...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

i'm using genesis 415cc injectors @ 3.5 BAR on a Eurodyne 440 file. My setup is VERY different than your typical k04-02x.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

spartiati said:


> My setup is VERY different than your typical k04-02x.


 Obviously....


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

Car misfiring again under full boost in 4th gear and 5th check engine light flashes, it hasn't done it in a while but got a step colder spark plugs last week and it just started


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

I'm leaning towards coilpacks Mike.


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

spartiati said:


> I'm leaning towards coilpacks Mike.


 +1...


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

U doubt it, I replaced them with some bolt down coilpacks 5k miles ago


----------



## @lq! (Dec 1, 2009)

how to offer intercooler size ? what's the your intercooler size for k04-023 ?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

I'm sure you have afew 1.8t buddies mike... swap the coils (or your old ones for the hell of it) ... won't cost you anything and will just knock off one possibility. The other thing I can think of is spark plugs... do a log of timing and AFR on like a 3rd or 4th gear pull... 


as for intercooler size I'm running a eurojet street setup.


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

will do spartiati, and for intercooler size I'm running a kinetics but If I could take it back I would do a eurojet for a flush fitness


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

spartiati said:


> i'm using genesis 415cc injectors @ 3.5 BAR on a Eurodyne 440 file. My setup is VERY different than your typical k04-02x.


How does it run?...Software is the last thing I need to figure out before I move any further.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

honestly you would never guess the car had any modifications if you drove it normally ... the other week i had a nice long highway cruise and got 360 miles out of the tank. Would have made it 400 but didnt want to risk hitting traffic. 

I had revo prior and considering my turbo was a hybrid from the start, IDK if it was the software that was messed up or if it was just the hybrid throwing everything off...

check out the video of me dynoing revo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_CrmtApzB0
look at the whp at the end ... no joke 205whp ... this dyno usually shows chipped 1.8t's with downpipes around the 190-200 whp mark ... The timing would go nuts after 4000 rpms and make no power ... I was very dissapointed ... Revo would't help me out at all and after going back and forth and being told there is something wrong with my car or someone screwed something up who was working on the car (I do all the work)... I was fed up and went with Eurodyne.


This was eurodyne dyno









Only difference was software exhaust manifold and water meth... The manifold and water meth can't account for no more than 30 whp (at most!)...

Personally I would stick with Eurodyne because support is awesome if you ever need it. Uni is not bad but after you buy their software thats it. Unless you upgrade files you're kinda stuck...

Eurodyne's best run was 312 whp uncorrected, 304whp SAE smoothing 3 (off the top of my head but somewhere around there ... )


----------



## chinojo53 (Nov 27, 2009)

*The best tunning for a GTi golf IV AGU engine with ko4-02x turbo*

Hi everyone!!!
I have more than 14 months fighting to get best tunning for my Gti mod. 2000 *AGU* engine...please I relly need some help on what to add or what to discard for getting the best power for my car. This is what I have (talking about engine only):

JDM FMIC
Forge Silicone throttle body hose
REVO stage I ( I herd theres only one option for my engine AGU)
370cc RC injectors
Edelbrock FPR
Front auxiliary Fuel Pump directly to the injection rail
Golf R32 Snorquel 
OEM Air Box with BMC Air filter
3" MAF Housing (R32)
3" Silicone Forge Inlet
Forge k04 upgrade actuator with blue spting (23-30psi)
Forge DV007 with yellow spring (I have plans for change it to the blue spring) 
K04-02x Complete turbo kit (Audi TT 225HP)
OEM Audi TT 225 HP manifold
3" Down Pipe
3" Cat Back
AEM wideband
NGK Iridium spark plugs
BLITZ boost controller Spec S 

I´m using 95 oct unleaded (Only Texaco)
my FPR is set at *26PSI* (*less than 2BAR!!*!)
Wideband numbers at full throttle within *11 to 12.7* in 2nd, 3rd, 4yh or 5th
altittude *1600 mtrs *over sea level
*Dyno Jet Sheet 247whp 305lbs-wtq*
BLITZ Boost Controller set at *27psi*

I NEED TO KNOW: *WHAT ELSE CAN I DO? WHAT I SHOULD CHANGE? WHICH POWER I SUPPOSED TO REACH WITH MY STUFF?*

I REALLY WILL APRECIATE YOUR HELP

Regards


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

Maybe run WMI and see how the car reacts to cooler charge temps...These little K04s generate a fair amount of heat...Have you logged the car to see how it is reacting?

I have similar mods and live @ 1642m above sea level and my car is making 271hp and 407nm at the wheels...


----------



## @lq! (Dec 1, 2009)

How do you use with 370 cc injectors, 2 bar, how come I did not enough.idont understand ...


----------



## @lq! (Dec 1, 2009)

Yosh_Cupra said:


> Maybe run WMI and see how the car reacts to cooler charge temps...These little K04s generate a fair amount of heat...Have you logged the car to see how it is reacting?
> 
> I have similar mods and live @ 1642m above sea level and my car is making 271hp and 407nm at the wheels...


unitronic have a spesific k04-02x file ??


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

if the FPR is adjustable bump up the pressure ... or throw the stock back in for now as that is 3 bar ... that should help bring that 12.7:1 ratio down a bit further.

otherwise good numbers for your setup. Water meth should most def be your next mod ... 

with meth and timing though I would be careful of your torque as you're already into the 300's


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

@lq! said:


> unitronic have a spesific k04-02x file ??


Yes: Stage 2+


----------



## chinojo53 (Nov 27, 2009)

@lq! said:


> How do you use with 370 cc injectors, 2 bar, how come I did not enough.idont understand ...


yES, I´m also surprised beacause in all forums people talk about 3 or 4 BAR...but when I set it at 3 BAR for examples the car becomes too rich so the wideband numbers are 10.0 from 4,500 rpm´s till red line


----------



## chinojo53 (Nov 27, 2009)

Yosh_Cupra said:


> Maybe run WMI and see how the car reacts to cooler charge temps...These little K04s generate a fair amount of heat...Have you logged the car to see how it is reacting?
> 
> I have similar mods and live @ 1642m above sea level and my car is making 271hp and 407nm at the wheels...


thank you...but the fact it´s that I don´t know what WMI means...would you explain it for me please?


----------



## chinojo53 (Nov 27, 2009)

OK...now I know what WMI means!!! water meth injectors...and also i have to explain that my FPR is set at 26psi (1.8BAR) at relenti !!! I don´t know esactly the gauge numbers at full throttle...I also read that is normal that you loose 5-6psi of boost when you get to the red line with a k04-02x...I dont know if I can fix it with my BLITZ EBC? I have the ID spec R, dual selenoid...my setting for the 4th channel is 100% (peaks of 27.3), MANUAL setting, GAIN setting is 10.0, and after 4,500-5,000rpm´s the boost descend to 20-22psi...and what about putting the Blue Spring in my PCV Forge p007? now Im ussing the green spring...thanks again


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

just to make sure, you aren't confusing FPR readings with boost readings, are you? Are you running 25+ psi of boost all the time? Just curious, those are some good numbers.


----------



## chinojo53 (Nov 27, 2009)

no...I have four setting in my EBC channel 1 40% Peaks arond 16-17psi, channel 2 60% Peaks around 19-20psi, channel 3 80% Peaks around 22-23psi, channel 4 100% peaks around 26-27psi...normaly i use it in channel 2...I am lucky tha i have other cars so i dont need to drive it oftenly maybe once a week for taking it to the car wash...the odometer is now 100,800kilometers (63,000miles +o-) and some times I use AVGAS 105 OCT, it´s blue, for airplanes and I reach 29 almost 30psi but I haven´t take it to the Dyno to see the numbers...some people say that this kind of fuel may damage my CO2 sensor or my wideband sensor so I prefer to use this gas may be 6 or 8 times a year...but I´m not sure if it really damage my sensors


----------



## @lq! (Dec 1, 2009)

:screwy:


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

with 105 oct and almost 30 psi its a matter of time before a rod goes bye bye ...


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

Yup, stg2+ for 380cc injectors @ 3bar with S3/TT or VR6 MAF housing...We are also busy with scaling for the 440cc injectors on my setup...:thumbup:


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Experimenting with something on my car ... maybe get another dyno session in soon to see how a certain modification works out ..


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

spartiati said:


> Experimenting with something on my car ... maybe get another dyno session in soon to see how a certain modification works out ..


 Same here, I just filled up on E85. Car's finally got some grunt to it. I only advanced it to +3 over the uni 2+ file as I was at -4.5 before and still pulled 3-4 degrees of timing :banghead: ... not sure what's up with that.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

engineerd18t said:


> Same here, I just filled up on E85. Car's finally got some grunt to it. I only advanced it to +3 over the uni 2+ file as I was at -4.5 before and still pulled 3-4 degrees of timing :banghead: ... not sure what's up with that.


What size injectors are you running? E85 takes 31-33% more fueling - so you'd better have no less than 550s. Just sayin...


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

04VDubGLI said:


> What size injectors are you running? E85 takes 31-33% more fueling - so you'd better have no less than 550s. Just sayin...


The timing pull was on pump with stock injectors at 4bar (basically the audi tt injectors at 3). Go read my posts in the E85 thread before giving me advice on it  In any case, I'm using genesis 415's at 4 bar (480ish at 3 bar). It's under 100% IDC at 7k and I log the cars wideband and keep an eye on my LC1. It's usually reading a little under 12:1 (gas equivalent). It's 30% more fueling than the stock tune so it's a "close match". If I had maestro I'd richen it up and run some more timing.

Once I get rid of this stock exhaust I might just switch to some 630's.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

engineerd18t said:


> The timing pull was on pump with stock injectors at 4bar (basically the audi tt injectors at 3). Go read my posts in the E85 thread before giving me advice on it  In any case, I'm using genesis 415's at 4 bar (480ish at 3 bar). It's under 100% IDC at 7k and I log the cars wideband and keep an eye on my LC1. It's usually reading a little under 12:1 (gas equivalent). It's 30% more fueling than the stock tune so it's a "close match". If I had maestro I'd richen it up and run some more timing.
> 
> Once I get rid of this stock exhaust I might just switch to some 630's.


I don't know how "480s" make enough fuel for your setup. I was maxing out 380s @ 4bar on my setup on 93oct. What file do you have? And what fuel pump(s) are you running?


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

04VDubGLI said:


> I don't know how "480s" make enough fuel for your setup. I was maxing out 380s @ 4bar on my setup on 93oct. What file do you have? And what fuel pump(s) are you running?


I have the stock catback on there. I capped the line to the wastegate and it'll only make 15psi or so by redline. It's the Uni 2+ file. I installed an inline walbro 255 back in the day when I ran e85 on the k03.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Makes sense then - I didn't realize you were only running 15psi. I was spiking 23-24psi and holding 17-18psi to redline maxing them out. The walbro is certainly helping too I'm sure. I have an APR intank and I'm going to run some 630s on my setup. I'll have both a pump gas (93oct) and E85 tune by next year I hope (fingers crossed).


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

04VDubGLI said:


> Makes sense then - I didn't realize you were only running 15psi. I was spiking 23-24psi and holding 17-18psi to redline maxing them out. The walbro is certainly helping too I'm sure. I have an APR intank and I'm going to run some 630s on my setup. I'll have both a pump gas (93oct) and E85 tune by next year I hope (fingers crossed).


I'll still spike 22-23psi but it's at 4000rpm so no worries on IDC. High rpm is when you need to worry about it. I'm not sure how long I'll be running E85 as it's $2.60 around me and 15-20 miles away. I commute 350+ a week so it's kinda tough to justify something that'll give me worse cost/mile.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

SoOOOoooo ... Hope everyone had a great Holiday weekend.... 


I finished screwing around with my little project and I have to say the results are pretty damn good. No dyno as of yet ... 

I was out looking at how I could run a larger throttle body without tapering back down to the stock opening (which in my opinion defeats the purpose of a larger throttle body).

I took off my stock largeport AGU manifold and opened up the Throttle body opening to the manifold to 70.5mm ... Couldn't go any larger as it started eating up the manifold inside. While i had the manifold off I opened up and smoothed the crap out of the runners.
(will try and get pics)

Then I got myself a kickass deal for a 12v vr6 throttle body that came with an adaptor that did not taper back to the stock opening. bolted everything up and prayed for the best.

Turn the key and the car is stumbling misfiring the whole lot. I was expecting it to run like crap but it was bad. Wideband was showing idle AFR of 18-19:1 .... Remember my car is mafless so it doesn't see any measured air coming in. Everything is based on predetermined table... I went in with unisettings and got everything to come back to normal. Idle is now back to 14.7 and driving took some time to adapt everything out. 

First hard drive was great. I was only running 12 psi (waiting for the correct size T-Bolt clamp so temporarily using a regular hose clamp for the TB). anything more than 15psi would blow the coupling off. Car pulls night and day different from 3500rpms straight through to 7000+ rpms... Couldn't be happier with the way the project turned out. 

Small little things I can deal with are the idle hanging a bit before it drops back down as I come to a stop and running alittle richer/leaner at some point at part throttle. Fuel consumption looks normal considering I was beating on it more than usual with the A/C running in hot weather. Also stop and go traffic with the A/C and 4 adults in the car. Nothing I would say bad MPG. I'm going to wait until after the heatwave to head to the dyno. will post results up after I get back from the dyno.


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice work there pal!:thumbup: Hit us up with some pics


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

anyone heading to waterfest this year? im gonna make it down there both days hopefully. saturday drag racing and sunday autocross.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

some 3rd gear pulls to make sure everything is good ... 21 psi ... water meth is doing its thing but slight pull up top ... basically everything the same minus the larger throttle body helped the timing pull I had before ... I would get upwards of 6* in the hot summer days ... now its basically down to 3* so not bad overall ... no time for dyno session yet .... gotta try and fine tune the primary fueling as you can see lambda is a bit of a roller coaster midrange (getting richer). I don't mind richer but I'm sure it hinders some performance ... better safe than sorry I guess....


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

spartiati said:


> some 3rd gear pulls to make sure everything is good ... 21 psi ... water meth is doing its thing but slight pull up top ... basically everything the same minus the larger throttle body helped the timing pull I had before ... I would get upwards of 6* in the hot summer days ... now its basically down to 3* so not bad overall ... no time for dyno session yet .... gotta try and fine tune the primary fueling as you can see lambda is a bit of a roller coaster midrange (getting richer). I don't mind richer but I'm sure it hinders some performance ... better safe than sorry I guess....


It looks like you're leaning out up top. Do you have a boost actual curve (block 11x or so)? What size fuel injectors / pressure? Straight meth, windshield fluid, water? What size injector for that?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

engineerd18t said:


> It looks like you're leaning out up top. Do you have a boost actual curve (block 11x or so)? What size fuel injectors / pressure? Straight meth, windshield fluid, water? What size injector for that?


Well its the software requesting less so the curve follows ... No actual boost curve. I'll try and log one ... but basically its @21psi from 3000-6000 and then goes down to about 18-19psi by redline.

injectors are 415cc injectors. I was using a 3.5bar FPR but since I went with the larger throttle body I threw in my 4 bar. 

As for the meth setup im running the 225cc nozzle pre-TB and a 175cc post-TB... I'm using the 150psi pump but did crank the boost up a bit ... no way of checking but its ballpark 180psi??? I had boost juice in there and suplemented -20 WW fluid with two bottles of HEET. My mixture vs the Boost juice mad zero difference on the dyno. 

One thing to note is on both pulls I usually like to lift around 7000 rpms ... It's weird that the ecu would start requesting less fuel up top. I think that was vagcom recording while I was lifting... otherwise that won't make much sense ...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Tripod mode in the first pic and some shots after the final ... took 1st place in the B3 class saturday and 4th place after the end of the 1st auto-x session ... not sure what the overall standing was but who cares had a great time and loved every second of it! 




























now for a 95*+ day and 15 psi at auto-x and 19psi @ the drag strip I was happy that the car consistantly ran between a 13.8 and a 14.1(user error)... car was faster ET than last time even though the asphault temp was 165*+ F.... eitherway good fun! Oh and as an FIY to everyone out there the k04-02x is a damn good turbo for autocross ... any bigger and yeah no fun ... 












After 2 hours of straight (NON STOP) drag racing and 14 autocross runs back to back and no power loss and most importantly not breaking anything I have to say I'm happy ....


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

I don't know how I missed it, but I was @ WF. I just realized now you posted on the 13th you were going. :banghead:. Definitely could have met up. What a bummer. Was that the S4 that kept running 12.4-12.9 and having a huge backfire like 3/4 down the track? 

Did you run your car Saturday? What were you trapping?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

that was the S4. i was there both days. i really wanted to autocross so sunday thats what i was doing. saturday i was on the drag strip. trapping 104-106 on lower boost. 18psi for traction


----------



## juiceyou321 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey I'm putting my k04-023 on tomorrow and I have everything but the gaskets. I don't want to give an arm and leg at the stealership. Anyone know where I can pick them all up either in Dallas/Fort Worth area or overnighted from somewhere online? Part numbers? I guess i need the manifold to head gasket, turbo to downpipe gasket, turbo to manifold gasket, and oil and coolant feed and return (except the ones that use washers).... It might mention it somewhere in the thread but thats alot of pages to get through I stopped at about pg 20.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

ECSTuning (Ohio) has all of the gaskets you could ever need. MJMAutoHaus may also have most all of the stuff (which I think is in TX).


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

Well finally got my car back after the rewire with the AEB ECU and harness. Everything is solid. Only running 12psi with the stock ECU and injectors, but once C2 figures out the problem with my stg5 software, I'll be back in business. Here's an engine bay shot:










still got inspection and a ton of cleanup to do before next weekend. Hopefully I'll have enough time.


----------



## juiceyou321 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey, to the guy runing aviation gas some times. The deal with it messing up some components on your engine is two things. First, av gas is low-lead so there is some lead that could damage o2 sensors but the main problem is that it lacks the lubrication additives of typical automotive fuel so it can damage fuel pump, injectors, etc... That's just what I've read about it and heard when I worked at the local airstrip, I've never firsthand seen damage from it but whenever I have run it in a car I've never gone more than 50/50 split with pump gas.

Now question. I've been working on my Ko4-023 swap in my awp gti and I was wondering what most people have done about the heater core line clearing the TIP. I searched high and low and can't believe more people haven't inquired about this. I saw that J-Tec cut and relocated it and I was told I could bend it enough to clear. Surely not everyone is relocating it with no other mention about it on the vortex or anywhere else I've looked. I'm hoping to bend it a tad out of the way if its safe. Thanks

Ok finally read a few pages back and found someone talking about flipping the lines. I don't understand how flipping any lines would help. The hard line is the problem and I don't think it can be "flipped" isn't it attached to that sensor housing?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Monticello is hosting another track day through the BMWCCA ... 250 for the day ... worth every penny ... I'll def be attending. .. 

https://www.motorsportreg.com/index.../uidEvent/72E121B7-B21F-B6FD-2CC06B2A7B34245F


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

I know this isnt a k04-2x but i figured a lot of you guys looking to get a k04-2x might find my setup interesting. I am currently running Frakenturbo's mk2 F4H-T on my 20th with unitronic stage 2+ software. Take a look at my logs and video. I thing i might be surpassing the performance numbers of straight k04-2x swaps. boost wise i am holding more boost on top. Can u guys running k04-2xs confirm what u are holding at redline?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xDKBPq62ak

thats my setup before the better flowing manifold. Essentially holds maybe a pound more than what you see here... Im about 20-21psi at 6500 rpms and about 18-19 by 7500rpms ...

I run a MBC however. Electronic boost controllers can hold more pressure up top by closing the Wastegate and forcing the turbo to spin faster. 

With an MBC the Wastegate will open at whatever PSI you set it at. Once the turbo can't flow that much pressure anymore then it'll start to flow less as you see mine doing. 

Notice your boost at 5500rpms how its declining and then all of a sudden starts rising again? I'm sure that your n75 is to thank. 

What numbers did you put down on this? 
Typical k04-02x 3's are 240-260whp
I did 312whp with more to come when I find the time ...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Checkdalevel,
Do you have all of your standard emissions parts or do you have a delete file for your setup? I'm just wondering about Unitronic stg2+ on your particular setup


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

Right now i have the boostvalve installed in overboost mode.

so u think im better off just running the boostvalve and just leave the n75 plugged in electronically.

do u think i should i get an inline fuel pump? my car has a 127k on it and i kinda feel like its struggling on top

One of these days i'll try putting the boostvalve as a stand a lone boost controller i just havent had the patience to get it dialed in.

i am running all my stock emissions stuff. Except the cat delete.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

spartiati said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xDKBPq62ak
> What numbers did you put down on this?
> Typical k04-02x #'s are 240-260whp


Steve -- did you ever run the Uni Stage 2+ file?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

I've heard great things about uni's stage 2+ file from afew local friends that I know that have a k04 and afew other little bolt ons.

As for the fuel pump issue mine had a hard time keeping up with my 415cc injectors @3.5 Bar. I just threw in a APR intank and called it a day. Basically a TT pump. I have an inline sitting around but for now the APR is doing its job. Maybe it's timing correction up top? High Boost above 6000rpms I'm sure is going to be pretty damn warm and some water meth should be an excellent complement to Slappy's FrankenTurbo....

I believe that you should def invest in some WMI... The benefits are amazing especially on small frame KKK series turbos... 

As Far as running a MBC straight I believe it's for those who want to eliminate Boost spike. So the way I set mine is basically 2-3 psi above what my turbo can run at redline... Give me a nice smooth powerband with no spikes ...


----------



## juiceyou321 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey guys I just finished up my k04 install and I have a couple questions. I currently have APR stock turbo software and I'm upgrading to their k04 software tomorrow afternoon. I know its not for this turbo but I'm gonna try and tune it a little to get it running well. Well anyway after I finished up I drove it around a little bit to make sure everything was ok. I didn't get on it but I gave it a little boost and there is no boost regulation. It went to about 23 before I let off and it was def climbing. I even had it on stock tune to limit the boost and all till I get new software. I've got the tt injectors in it and the 3inch maf and sensor, and I'm running stock n75 valve. I did notice the wastegate was pretty corroded but I pushed on the wastegate lever by hand to make sure it wasn't seized. The lines are all hooked up right but I didn't know if the wastegate might be bad or if the software was just letting it do that for some reason. Any input would be appreciated
Also any input on if I should run the 2.5 or 3 inch maf or should I just see which one works better. Ill have my vag com cable in a couple days.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Run the 3" MAF housing w/the stock 1.8T sensor. That's the best (also sort of the only) thing you can do. The larger injectors + the larger MAF housing cancel out. Honestly, the k04-001 and k04-02x software isn't much different than glorified k03s software. For confirmation review what people do running 380cc injector w/a 3" MAF housing with k03s software. The diameter change negates the increase in injector cc's which makes it run the same, but with a little more injector room (i.e. can increase duty cycles/fueling on k03s files). This also works out with the Revo SW I used to run where I calculated that 415cc injectors were optimal for the file and not the "specified" 380cc/TT injectors.

Additionally, in the interm you should be running NO N75. Run the vac line directly to the WGA. That will tell you if you're having some WGA issues or not. Honestly, using the N75 without the proper software will always be problematic. The N75 duty cycles are based upon the WGA rating/resistance. I.E. the k03s is rated at like 5psi, so the n75 duty cycles are around that figure. k04-001 is like 13psi or something, etc... So run it straight to the WGA. If you're running 23psi still then something is up with the WGA and you better start getting ready to fork out for a Forge one I'd say.


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

Problem..

Was driving to work in the morning, soon as I hit the interstate I floored it on the on ramp and noticing I wasn't hitting more than 15 pounds. I popped open my hood, and my breather hoses that connects to my pcv was ripped "can also connect to a catch can." But, that pcv hose has nothing to do with my boost. I checked ic pipes, manifold spacer, and my race valve couldn't find nothing. It boost up to 15 normal with no surging or hassle but it won't hit 24 like it used to.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

034 sells a not kit that replaces all those problematic PCV hoses.

check your intercooler hoses. u must have a leak some where.




MikeKondilis said:


> Problem..
> 
> Was driving to work in the morning, soon as I hit the interstate I floored it on the on ramp and noticing I wasn't hitting more than 15 pounds. I popped open my hood, and my breather hoses that connects to my pcv was ripped "can also connect to a catch can." But, that pcv hose has nothing to do with my boost. I checked ic pipes, manifold spacer, and my race valve couldn't find nothing. It boost up to 15 normal with no surging or hassle but it won't hit 24 like it used to.


----------



## juiceyou321 (Jul 18, 2008)

04VDubGLI said:


> Run the 3" MAF housing w/the stock 1.8T sensor. That's the best (also sort of the only) thing you can do. The larger injectors + the larger MAF housing cancel out. Honestly, the k04-001 and k04-02x software isn't much different than glorified k03s software. For confirmation review what people do running 380cc injector w/a 3" MAF housing with k03s software. The diameter change negates the increase in injector cc's which makes it run the same, but with a little more injector room (i.e. can increase duty cycles/fueling on k03s files). This also works out with the Revo SW I used to run where I calculated that 415cc injectors were optimal for the file and not the "specified" 380cc/TT injectors.
> 
> Additionally, in the interm you should be running NO N75. Run the vac line directly to the WGA. That will tell you if you're having some WGA issues or not. Honestly, using the N75 without the proper software will always be problematic. The N75 duty cycles are based upon the WGA rating/resistance. I.E. the k03s is rated at like 5psi, so the n75 duty cycles are around that figure. k04-001 is like 13psi or something, etc... So run it straight to the WGA. If you're running 23psi still then something is up with the WGA and you better start getting ready to fork out for a Forge one I'd say.



Ok so you say run the vac hose directly to the waste gate actuator, you mean just run it straight from the charge pipe to the waste gate actuator right? So the boost directly opens the wg? Thanks for the info on the maf ill just switch out the stock sensor into the 3 inch housing as you said. 
Can I use the actuator off my old k03?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

the breather hoses have nothing to do with boost, plus I checked my IC pipes, all of them


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

stock TT mani vs the high flow manifold 

engine speed	whp difference wheel trq difference
2100	-1.61 -4.03
2200	-0.61 -1.46
2300	-2.76 -6.31
2400	-2.29 -5.02
2500	-1.23 -2.6
2600	-4.63 -9.35
2700	-2.31 -4.51
2800	-4.42 -8.29
2900	-7.07 -12.8
3000	-15.5 -27.14
3100	-12.82 -21.71
3200	-17.48 -28.69
3300	-13.47 -21.44
3400	-7.56 -11.68
3500	-3.82 -5.74
3600	-7.75 -11.31
3700	0.83 1.19
3800	-3.52 -4.87
3900	-5.44 -7.32
4000	-6.27 -8.23
4100	-5.2 -6.66
4200	-6.79 -8.49
4300	-5.3 -6.48
4400	-8.17 -9.75
4500	-1.13 -1.31
4600	1.65 1.89
4700	4.05 4.53
4800	6.39 6.99
4900	1.99 2.13
5000	8.1 8.51
5100	10.01 10.31
5200	1.43 1.45
5300	8.15 8.08
5400	2.96 2.88
5500	9.34 8.92
5600	2.22 2.09
5700	3.66 3.37
5800	16.65 15.07
5900	4.19 3.74
6000	0.93 0.82
6100	16.61	 14.3
6200	7.5 6.36
6300	12 10
6400	28.35 23.27
6500	38.43 31.05
6600	35.89 28.56
6700	29.37 23.02
6800	26.49 20.46
6900	16 12.18
7000	21.96 16.48
7100	24.73 18.29
7300	-13.73 -9.87
7400	10.52 7.46
7500	18.39 12.87
7600	33.27 22.99


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

some decent gains up top. where are u getting dynoed?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

forcedfed. That was my old dyno ... it basically holds about 300+whp from 6000-7000 rpms which is really nice ... I still have yet to go and get dyno'd again after tuning the meth and timing with the new throttle body .... Have to make time for that eventually ....


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

yeh i was dynoed at forcefed too. what throttle body are u running?




spartiati said:


> forcedfed. That was my old dyno ... it basically holds about 300+whp from 6000-7000 rpms which is really nice ... I still have yet to go and get dyno'd again after tuning the meth and timing with the new throttle body .... Have to make time for that eventually ....


----------



## juiceyou321 (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok so I have upgraded to the APR K04 software and I put my stock MAF sensor in the THEE INCH housing. Is that correct? The boost is now regulated much better but it would drive fine for a minute with O.K. power it was not driving extremely well but if I gave it boost it would pull O.K. for a minute at a steady twenty three or so psi then the boost would get limited to five psi kind of like Limp Mode. Is that what limp mode does? So i finally got the idea to run the throttle body adaptation and clear the codes again and it started really rough at first and misfirey then it smoothed out after a few minutes and the car started running much much better, definitely pulling harder than the old turbo. But even then, the boost would hold 24 or so and then taper down to about FIFTEEN PSI Shouldnt this turbo hold the boost much better than that. And every few pulls it will suddenly limit the boost to five psi. To which i must clear the codes to get the boost back up. I have a pretty nice manual boost controller do you think I should just put this in and run it at like 20 psi or something around there and bypass the N75 valve? Is it possible that the boost spike to 25 or more from the N75 valve is making the ecu go into limp mode? 

Also does the Throttle body adaptation completely adapt the car for a new system change or what is that doing? Sorry for all the questions I'm just trying to learn everything as I go. Thanks for the help. 

Last thing should i have in my 3bar or my 4bar FPR at first when starting to tune? I have the audi injectors in it


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

im runnning a 65mm throttle body off a 12v vr6. modified the intake to make it flow right into the manifold without tapering back to the 59mm opening... 

as for APR and they're k04 software... they dont make a k04-02x software but only a ko4-01... make sure your a/f is ok running high boost. block031 in vagcom.


----------



## @lq! (Dec 1, 2009)

i'm received my fmic  for my k04023 upgrade


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

which kit is that?


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

looks like godspeed to me, or pwhaus


----------



## @lq! (Dec 1, 2009)

No, i bougth x02racing. 
it is really very high quality. pipes,cooler,clamps and silicone.same as godspeed and pwhaus. But more economical.and require very little cutting.


----------



## chinojo53 (Nov 27, 2009)

*K04-02x Hybrid Upgrade???*

Hi Everyone!!! 

I have some plans for upgrading my K04 to an Hybrid...the fact is that I was going to replace it for a GT28RS but many people say that I will start filling too much LAG and that thees turbos has problem with the mounting bolts...so I decide to make a Hybrid upgrade because Im really very very happy with my K04 but Im in the point that I want more power...So...WICH NUMBERS CAN I MAKE WITH A K04 HYBRID??? DOES IT WORTH???...this are my numbers actually...I will apreciate your help!!!


----------



## chinojo53 (Nov 27, 2009)

*BLITZ Boost Controller SBC-ID Spec S*

I need some help for the best setting...whats better AUTOMATIC or MANUAL Setting??? and WHY? How you have setted the GAIN Option???...I use it within 15-25 its that OK?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

If you're going to do a hybrid then get a high flow manifold as well. Before you go Hybrid I would suggest getting water meth injection. That will give you a great deal more power and reliability. Hybrid by itself won't give you a great amount more power (maybe 15-30hp more). You would have to complement it with additional addons. Do you have a front mount intercooler? If not consider those also as you are pushing more air through the same size outlet and will be hotter than before. 

to some it up if you want alot more power I suggest 

Water Meth 
High flow exhaust manifold 
Front mount intercooler 
high flow 3" exhaust 

Just those three alone should be worth 20-30 hp 

hybrid should be anything from 20-30 over that. 


list your mods please.


----------



## RJAZ (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey guys, 

I have been skimming through this thread and finding a ton of great info. I am running a K04 from a TT, (got it from a friend and cant recall which exact model it is, if that matters) 

Here's my set up 

Revo stage 2 tuning (k04 file according to the donor) 

VR6 Maf Housing w/ stock MAF sensor (runs better unplugged, might need a new maf? or leak that i STILL cannot find) 
Forge TIP 
K04 
FMIC 

Custom 3" DP 
Ebay Tsudo 3" test pipe and Cat-Back exhaust 

Stock Fuel pump 
stock 3bar FPR 
TT injectors 

Here's my Dilemma: 
I was running the DP to a reducer to stock exhaust, and everything was running swimmingly, pressure shoots out like a mofo out the pipe, so i don't think its a contributor, but maybe just made the other problems more noticeable? 

after switching to the 3" exhaust at about 4k rpm the power drops and so does the boost pressure. 

I am also noticing at the right partial throttle combination at highway speeds, I'll see a spike, and "pop" when it discharges. I'm thinking something may be up with my DV?, Ive learned to avoid it with proper skinny pedal manipulation. 

Possible contributors, my 90 degree has a tear where it clamps to the turbo - I ordered a replacement from silicon intakes 

I am also expecting a 4bar FPR, and APR in tank fuel pump. 

I am hoping that this solves my issues but I was looking for any further input that K04 community while I wait on the respective shipping companies to deliver my goodies 

thanks for any Help


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

if it runs better with the Maf unplugged then you have a boost leak somewhere in your system. Get that solved and that should solve most of your problems. If you still have the n249 controlling the DV then its dumping the pressure because something is not right.... report back after leak is fixed and codes are cleared. BTW check to see what codes you do have as that could help us help you more ...


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

*Oil and Water Lines*

I missed an opportunity to buy some OEM lines. I believe there are 3 lines in total, which I have, sort of. Two of the lines which would normally have braided lines have been cut/replaced with extremely short rubber hoses. I can keep the one that is all metal. But for the other two I figured I would try an alternative. Here are some ideas:

1) Connect the K03 and K04 lines together with a hose. Particularly the the ones with the flange. I guess that would make the TT line's flange not being clocked right a simple fix.
2) Make ALL new lines with the following parts(in no specific order and the sizes are for reference only):
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/SUM-230603/SuggestedParts/?prefilter=0


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

misternoob said:


> I missed an opportunity to buy some OEM lines. I believe there are 3 lines in total, which I have, sort of. Two of the lines which would normally have braided lines have been cut/replaced with extremely short rubber hoses. I can keep the one that is all metal. But for the other two I figured I would try an alternative. Here are some ideas:
> 
> 1) Connect the K03 and K04 lines together with a hose. Particularly the the ones with the flange. I guess that would make the TT line's flange not being clocked right a simple fix.
> 2) Make ALL new lines with the following parts(in no specific order and the sizes are for reference only):
> http://www.summitracing.com/parts/SUM-230603/SuggestedParts/?prefilter=0


----------



## 20th-Hole (Feb 3, 2005)

If anyone is looking for parts I'm selling the following:

Genesis 380cc Injectors:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4987662-FS-Genesis-380cc-36lb-Injectors-Brand-New 

225TT MAF:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...3-quot-MAF-Bosch-Mass-Air-Flow-Sensor-K04-02X

225TT Exhaust Manifold:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...225TT-Exhaust-Manifold-Good-Condition-K04-02x

I'll do a reduced package price for all three. :thumbup:


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

engineerd18t said:


> So far I haven't had any issues with making my own lines. I can't remember the exact lengths but what I did was buy plenty of -6 line for cooling, a premade -4 for oil, and -10 for the oil return. I cut them to length on the spot and went from there.
> 
> Summit Racing seems to be one of the best sites out there for have everything you need. Hopefully that helps.


Yes it does :beer:. I wasnt too sure what sizes to use. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

engineerd18t said:


> So far I haven't had any issues with making my own lines. I can't remember the exact lengths but what I did was buy plenty of -6 line for cooling, a premade -4 for oil, and -10 for the oil return. I cut them to length on the spot and went from there.
> 
> Summit Racing seems to be one of the best sites out there for have everything you need. Hopefully that helps.


Back to the drawing board. I priced out what it would cost and it came out to about $350. I think I'll just use what I have and buy the fittings to make use of what I have.


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

Any chance this would work?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Audi...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3f025d7737

I'll post pictures of the lines once I get them put together. I found the measurements for the PI lines and ordered some of the parts.


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

Well, after two years, and thinking there was something wrong with the way the turbo sounded, it exploded yesterday. I'm done with used/rebuilt turbos. Where should I order a new K04-020? I know the dealer sells them but they're a bit too expensive (2.5k$?). What price should I expect to pay?

Would a K04-023 work too? What would I have to change in order for it to work?

Thanks.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

check out Gpopshop ... Jim and Jerry there are cool guys ... they can rebuild it and make it better than new ... price is reasonable considering a new turbo even if its not from the dealer is going to cost you atleast 900-1100. Rebuild I believe is around 300 or so ... Can't remember exactly .. They rebuilt and upgraded my k04 about two years ago and its still running strong after all the autocross, drag racing, and road racing that I've done.


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

spartiati said:


> check out Gpopshop ... Jim and Jerry there are cool guys ... they can rebuild it and make it better than new ... price is reasonable considering a new turbo even if its not from the dealer is going to cost you atleast 900-1100. Rebuild I believe is around 300 or so ... Can't remember exactly .. They rebuilt and upgraded my k04 about two years ago and its still running strong after all the autocross, drag racing, and road racing that I've done.


Well the turbo was already rebuilt, and I'm not sure it was done right, and I'm afraid it might not be a good starting base. That's why I want to buy a brand new one.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

gpop can replace anything that is wrong with it. I sent mine in for minor upgrades and they told me XYZ was f'd up and told me that it needed to be replaced ... very reputable. If your not up for going that route then try calling them up. They do also sell turbos. not sure if they have any in stock. otherwise check out Blouchturbos ... very reputable but known to be pricey...


----------



## 420 rabbit (Jan 20, 2007)

*Need help no boost*

just installed the ko4-23 with giac in my car and cant seem to get past 7 psi. i checked for leaks everywhere and nothing.it idles fine at -25. tried cranking the wastegate and nothing. tried running with the n75 unplugged and nada. any suggestions would be greatly appreciated...thanks :beer:


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

hmm ... scan for codes ... there may be something else ... you have to keep the n75 plugged in ... without it the car will limit the output of the motor via timing retard and limiting throttle body opening... 

If it idles fine I would suspect something wrong with the wastegate? Not entirely too sure ... hook up a vacuum line straight to the wastegate and confirm how much pressure it runs ... 

After that hook up a boost controller or the n75 and see if there is a difference... You sure you hooking up the boost controller the proper way?

anyways here are some shots from Mondays road course session
some shots from the photographer up at the track ... 


















Yes I passed the 135i 




























Chasing down the mini









My Fav shots


















Doing some maintanance today ... coolant flush, colder thermostat, oil change, water meth nozzle swap ... little bs things ... 

It's kinda quiet in here lately ... How's everyone's setup going? No track times for anyone?


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice pics Steve! Yeah the thread has been a tad quiet Well I have upgraded intercooler piping and boost hoses with kits recently released by FORGE and that made a hefty mid-range difference:thumbup: Waiting for high rev kit, cam chain, and cam chain tensioner and then my IE 2.0L build can begin Have some more fun with the K04 before I go with a 50trim


----------



## 420 rabbit (Jan 20, 2007)

Scanned for codes and the only thing that showed up were the deletes I did I.e. n249 evap sec. Air injection etc. Do u think I need one of the back? I meant to say I ran it with the n75 plugged kust with the waste gate unplugged and got nuthin. Also had a manual boost controller but took it off cuz I thought that was causeing the problem but nope....I'm at a loss ne other suggestions? Thanks for the help and nice pix especially passin the 135I stick it to him lol


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

If you completely disconnected your wastegate (no vacuum line hooked up) and were only boosting to 7psi then either your internal wastegate flapper valve is stuck open or your wastegate is shot ...


----------



## 420 rabbit (Jan 20, 2007)

thanks for the insight,one other thing, should I go in and fix the internal waste gate or weld the door and go external? And if external which wg would you recomend? Thanks again I just wanna make boost


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

We will shortly have 10 Coated High Flow K04 manifolds. Going to offer them here first before offering them to the international lads.
PM or email us for details.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

I personally don't believe that welding it shut and going external is worth it. It won't be cheap to do in the first place and the manifold is thin as it is. Welding onto it is going to be hard. Doable but then consider thermal expansion ... While yes external is better than internal performance wise, I don't see that being the limiting factor there...

I would just drop the 3 bolts that mount the downpipe/pi up-pipe to the turbo and check and see if the flapper valve is working ... pull the wastegate rod next it should be hard but should move freely ... That's what I think you should do. If anything now would be the best time to get a Forge upgraded wastegate with tighter spring and throw that in there ...


----------



## juiceyou321 (Jul 18, 2008)

Anybody know if the manifold and everything hs to be removed to change out the actuator? My spring is really really weak and I have a stock replacement to put on in the next couple days. It looks like I might be able to swap it out by just undoing the three turbo bolts and exhaust and TIP and removing that top coolant line to get to one of the actuator bolts. Any input?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

no need to remove anything ... 2 10mm bolts hold the wastgate to the turbo ... the coolant line may be in the way ... otherwise straight forward ...


----------



## juiceyou321 (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah that top coolant banjo sets literally right next to the top of the two bolts that holds the actuator on.... it looks like it won't come off without the coolant line coming off and the manifold is in the way to get an allen wrench of any sort on the coolant banjo.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

juiceyou321 said:


> Yeah that top coolant banjo sets literally right next to the top of the two bolts that holds the actuator on.... it looks like it won't come off without the coolant line coming off and the manifold is in the way to get an allen wrench of any sort on the coolant banjo.


This is how I ended up machining inserts for this setup. Got the Forge WGA and tried to install it but that water line was in the way. Started to drop the turbo and ended up parking my car for 8wks waiting for those things. Anyhow, yeah... gotta drop the turbo to remove that line and then it's 30 seconds worth of work. Such a PITA.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

INA said:


> We will shortly have 10 Coated High Flow K04 manifolds. Going to offer them here first before offering them to the international lads.
> PM or email us for details.


Anyway of getting an EWGA on there yet by chance? :what: MVS 38mm.


----------



## 420 rabbit (Jan 20, 2007)

Alright im going to place the order for the actuator and il post back when I get this worked out.thanks again


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

04VDubGLI said:


> Anyway of getting an EWGA on there yet by chance? :what: MVS 38mm.


Unfortunately no


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

I could really use some help here, if anyone has any input. Here is my situation: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ing-idle-when-cold-random-hesitation-AEB-swap


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

Can anyone confirm that I can block the EGT port with a M12x1.5mm bolt on a 023? I had a 020 before but I have a good deal on a 023. I know someone who could make me one (bolt that is).


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

If the car doesn't require the sensor then you can plug the threaded port.


----------



## Mr.Harvey (Jan 24, 2010)

So I have Benny lurking on this thread for quite some time now. I installed my 022 last January and I have loved the power ever since. The turbo really surprised me. Now it has come tome for a little more power! This winter I will be dropping rods in my motor and I was playing with the idea of throwing the hybrid wheel in my 022 and running some water meth as well. My question is for the hybrid wheel what should I do about tuning? I am on uni software at the moment. Also would it be beneficial too bump up fueling as well? If one of you running the hybrid wheel Wanna chime in I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

what Unitronic file are you running the turbo on now?


----------



## Mr.Harvey (Jan 24, 2010)

It's a uni 380 file. I upgraded from my stage 2 ko3 software.


----------



## Mr.Harvey (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm sure I could probly go in with uni settings and tweak things to get the most out of the hybrid wheel but I'm not completely sure


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

hybrid wheel will most likely require 440cc file ... I tried futching around with it on the 380 and it was not happy at all ... 440 file went in and the smile went from ear to ear ...


----------



## Mr.Harvey (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah I figured it would need a 440 file. I'm just stuck between doin the hybrid wheel or going all out spending the extra money and doing a 28r. Decisions decisions. I want extra power but I'll see how much I'm really willing to spend.because to tell the truth I love the power if the ko4 and I would love to see what I could milk out if it to make a real good all around car.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Mr.Harvey said:


> Yeah I figured it would need a 440 file. I'm just stuck between doin the hybrid wheel or going all out spending the extra money and doing a 28r. Decisions decisions. I want extra power but I'll see how much I'm really willing to spend.because to tell the truth I love the power if the ko4 and I would love to see what I could milk out if it to make a real good all around car.


Just so you know, I've been waiting for a deletes (i.e. SAI, Evap, N249, etc...) k04-02x file from Unitronic for 10 months. I would highly advise you not get into anything "weird" with a k04-02x and Unitronic. Beware is all I'm saying... I'm not even trying to get a file for my cams or anything like that. I just need to be able to set fuel trims so I can start messing around with fueling and timing a bit myself :banghead:

Edit: Before anyone says anything, I haven't switched for a bunch of my own reasons... one of which includes simply that I'm sort of at a point where I have so much invested in software that it's almost hard to waste - and I keep my fingers crossed everyday that Uni-Tune will be released... after all, it's been one year and two months since they first announced it. It has to come out someday, right?


----------



## Mr.Harvey (Jan 24, 2010)

Hmm I see. From what I heard you can only do the emission delete on certain ecu's. But anyway I would like to avoid switching software.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

less to do with ecu and more to do with software tuners ...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

spartiati said:


> less to do with ecu and more to do with software tuners ...




x INFINITY. Unitronic chooses not to do certain things. It's not an ECU capability thing at all. Not only that, but look at the fact that almost every other tuner offers a 2+ program switching option. Unitronic does not. And they still charge the most of any tuner. Uni-Tune can't come soon enough.


----------



## Mr.Harvey (Jan 24, 2010)

Ah yeah I see what you mean. I have always been a bit puzzled why they never of offered the ability to switch programs like you said. I mean you pay more than enough in the first place for that software.... 
Needless to say though uni is a good company though. I think a few changes here and there would really make them the most appealing software option all around.


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

Well new turbo has been in for a week and it really confirms my belief that the old turbo was not good. It really pulls strong now, it's really awesome! 

But yesterday night, I started the car and after 2 minutes the coolant level light was flashing. I checked on top of the transmission and there's coolant there but all over the place. I can't seem to find the source of the leak. I took a picture and saw something weird. Top left of the picture, is there something missing? According to the cooling system diagram, there's nothing there though...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

If it's on the trans side... the things that come to mind are the coolant flange that bolts to the side of the head, the heater core lines, and an outside chance of a banjo bolt being tight enough, yet loose enough to "spray" coolant. Keep in mind the water system has very little pressure... so usually the leaks are where the coolant is. 

Glad to hear your car is running better. Honestly, I love this turbo... for me, for this platform, etc... Whenever I go AWD with a bit more displacement there will be something like an HTA3076 or 3586. But for a 1.8T that's FWD - it's just about right IMO. And I am 100% confident I will eventually (i.e. once I pony up for Maestro at this point) make 280whp+ on stock compressor wheel. Granted that's with almost every mod under the sun, but still. At 9psi right now (running 15.1 in boost - so REALLY lean and losing power even @ that boost level) I pull on my buddy's Uni stg2 337. Lighter car, lighter driver, etc... his car made 205whp/23x wtq. It's tough to believe that even in the condition my car is in that it's there.


----------



## AFX20 (Sep 7, 2006)

Well I confirmed that it's coming from the lower heatcore line. Can I just run the car without heat and 
it won't leak?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

I would get it fixed... winter is right around the corner ... I'm sure it'll still leak through even if you dont use the heat


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

last run at monticello... 

my buddies 135i chasing me down at the track ... I had a decent run at only 13ish psi ...


----------



## ColoradoSoul03 (Sep 14, 2006)

Just got my setup running. Having a couple minor tuning issues. First a rundown of my hardware. 

3" Intake 
TT MAF 
APR TIP for TT225 
K04-023 Turbo Manifold 
2.5" Turbo-back exhaust 
FMIC 
Intake heat spacer 
Genesis 380cc injectors. 
NGK BKR7EIX Iridium Plugs 
Hitachi E coil conversion 
GIAC K04-023 software 

Car runs like garbage until it warms up. It'll choke and sputter on cold start and then buck like I don't know how to drive a manual in 1st/2nd gear. Once it warms up it goes away. I had it on the dyno the other day and it was running a bit lean supposively. I was getting a reading of 12.5-13.0 from 2700rpm to 5200rpm then finally showed a safer 11.5-12.0 until we stopped at 6500rpm. I got logs of lambda, boost, and MAF. The lambda was ~.850 from 2700rpm to 5200rpm and then ~.750 until 6500rpm. The car also seemed to be a bit low on power. Put down officially 229whp and 266wtq. Seems around 20-25 less hp and 5-15 less tq than others I've seen with GIAC. I contacted GIAC and they told me it could be the spray pattern of the Genesis and they've corrected it before with the OEM or Siemens injectors. Seems like the Genesis would be better than the Siemens because the spray pattern is closer to OEM. Before I go and drop $400 on another set of injectors, I'd like a second opinion on this subject. Also, if others have had good luck with the Genesis and I'm not, could it be because I have the phenolic spacer for the intake manifold? I know the Genesis are close to OEM but they aren't angled like the OEM are. Could I be throwing it off with the 1/4" spacer in there? If I do end up getting the OEM TT injectors, are they rated at 3 or 4 bar? I can't find a straight answer anywhere on this. ECS says they are 4 bar but Ilie at GIAC says they are 3 bar. I'd need to get a 4 bar regulator if that's what they call for. 


Sorry for my novel and thank you to anyone with the patience to read it and help me out.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

ColoradoSoul03 said:


> Just got my setup running. Having a couple minor tuning issues. First a rundown of my hardware.
> 
> 3" Intake
> TT MAF
> ...


 Well, if it was requesting .850 then it wanted 12.5. Honestly, if you're using a tailpipe sniffer then your readings are probably pretty much exactly what they should be. It always reads at least a few tenths low at the tip. Honestly, your numbers are almost verbatim from what other GIAC numbers I've seen in this thread - I don't think I've ever seen it crack more than ~243whp. GIAC k04-02x software seems to have timing issues from what I recall. Try logging block 020 and 003 (I believe it is) and check out the figures. 

I feel 100% confident you can rule out the phelonic spacer. If anything that gives your air/fuel mixture more time... Are the Genesis injectors you have the white ones? Additionally, FWIW, whenever I made 264whp on Revo it was doing almost nothing they said I ought to be. Running the wrong injectors with the wrong MAF sensor with a different wastegate... but that's just what my car liked from the logs I had.


----------



## ColoradoSoul03 (Sep 14, 2006)

04VDubGLI said:


> Well, if it was requesting .850 then it wanted 12.5. Honestly, if you're using a tailpipe sniffer then your readings are probably pretty much exactly what they should be. It always reads at least a few tenths low at the tip. Honestly, your numbers are almost verbatim from what other GIAC numbers I've seen in this thread - I don't think I've ever seen it crack more than ~243whp. GIAC k04-02x software seems to have timing issues from what I recall. Try logging block 020 and 003 (I believe it is) and check out the figures.
> 
> I feel 100% confident you can rule out the phelonic spacer. If anything that gives your air/fuel mixture more time... Are the Genesis injectors you have the white ones? Additionally, FWIW, whenever I made 264whp on Revo it was doing almost nothing they said I ought to be. Running the wrong injectors with the wrong MAF sensor with a different wastegate... but that's just what my car liked from the logs I had.


 I have the black genesis injectors. I confirmed they were the correct spray pattern with USRT. GIAC even said it was a bit on the lean side. It was steady in the 12.8 range from 2700rpm all the way to 5400 when it finally dropped to 11.6 above that. What else could cause it to run so horrible when cold?


----------



## ColoradoSoul03 (Sep 14, 2006)

Also, one more thing, it's not the space that I'm worried about with the phenolic spacer, it's the angle between the injector and the intake port that may have changed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

04VDubGLI said:


> FWIW, whenever I made 264whp on Revo it was doing almost nothing they said I ought to be. Running the wrong injectors with the wrong MAF sensor with a different wastegate... but that's just what my car liked from the logs I had.


 So you pulled 264whp with Revo and slightly less than that on Uni Stage 2+? Why the switch? Too much tinkering required on the Revo file?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

It's not the spacer ... Your power isn't too far off from what you should be putting down ... post some logs to give us a better Idea of what's going on ... specifically 011, 020, 031, 115 

As for your startup problems my buddy had the same issues ... just needed to adjust fueling on startup and warmup through unisettings and that worked out fine ... Look at block 031 as the car is warming up and I'm sure it'll be off...


----------



## ColoradoSoul03 (Sep 14, 2006)

I have a log of 002, 031, and 115 from my last dyno run. How do I post that on here? If need be, I can forward you the email I sent to GIAC with all of my data. Just PM me your email and I'll get that over to you if you'd like.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

slappy_dunbar said:


> So you pulled 264whp with Revo and slightly less than that on Uni Stage 2+? Why the switch? Too much tinkering required on the Revo file?


 Revo wouldn't make me a deletes file... I have an AEB head now and such. Although Uni said they would and didn't deliver one either. So right now I'm in the same boat. 

264whp/291wtq w/Revo. 258whp/278wtq w/Uni. Uni wasn't fueling at all properly then for me either - which is probably why it made less power. I hit 15:1 in boost on the dyno... talk about a tq killer and ultimately hp killer. So something about that file has never gotten along w/my car. Guess at this point (over a year later) I would have thought Uni-Tune would be out and I could fix it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

04VDubGLI said:


> Revo wouldn't make me a deletes file...


 Was this the Stage 3 for K04 file sold through Pro-Imports? If so, what fuel regulator did you run? Revo says to use the 3bar, while Pro-Imports lists a 4bar.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

slappy_dunbar said:


> Was this the Stage 3 for K04 file sold through Pro-Imports? If so, what fuel regulator did you run? Revo says to use the 3bar, while Pro-Imports lists a 4bar.


 That's the correct file. I ran an adj. ECS FPR. I believe more often than not it was somewhere around 3.8bar. Just a hair under 4 I think is where it was idling best. Car still ran a little lean - upper 12s:1 occasionally lower 13s on this file. 12.5 would have been a nice place to be, but I can't make those things happen yet...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

04VDubGLI said:


> I ran an adj. ECS FPR. I believe more often than not it was somewhere around 3.8bar. .


 What about the fuel pump? Stock?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

slappy_dunbar said:


> What about the fuel pump? Stock?


 Due to questions of the stock pump being adequate I got an APR intank pump. Didn't seem to make any appreciable difference. The file just didn't want to let me get the fueling needed. The Uni file also doesn't at the moment.


----------



## ColoradoSoul03 (Sep 14, 2006)

Just noticed today that the car is also not idling correctly when it's warmed up either. It's kind of a surging idle.


----------



## one.fast.gti (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey all, 

I am in some desperate need of ideas for settings on my 02x build.
I currently have:
K04-022
Vr6 MAF
440cc injectors
42 DD Street (200 cell Cat) series 3 in TB exaust
Forge 007 DV
TIP
FMIC with DV relocate (forge)

On my 337. 
I have Revo stage 2 (K03s file) On there right now. I am going in to do some dyno work tomorrow, I know, short notice, but does anyone have any suggestions on settings that have worked well for them? Right now I still have my 317cc inj in with a 4 bar fpr, and was waiting on my bosch 440s. so im running max boost, 0 timing, max fuel, (obviously driving gingerly so as to not lean out,) we did an A/F test and i was somewhere near 15-16... lean as hell, so now that ill install the 440s tomorrow before the dyno/reflash, I wanted to know what settings people have had luck with. Any help is greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

You should run the proper software and not risk screwing anything up. 

Also towards colorado if its running rough id be leaning towards vacuum leak


----------



## ColoradoSoul03 (Sep 14, 2006)

I just read your e-mail. It's possible there's an issue with the MAF. I may clean it before I condemn it. As for vacuum leaks, I'm pretty sure it's fine there. I did a pressure test and all was good. The idle vacuum is 22 inHg, and 25 on a deceleration. Boost is holding perfect spiking 23 and sustaining 19 to redline. GIAC told me it could be the injector pattern with the Genesis, which they recommend Siemens or the OEM TT injectors. I have a phenolic spacer for the manifold which may have changed the angle between the injectors and the intake port on the head, making the straight dual cone hit somewhere other than the normal spot. I just can't get a straight answer on the fuel pressure for the stock TT injectors. GIAC says 3 bar, ECS says 4 bar.


----------



## one.fast.gti (Dec 21, 2009)

the only reason I have the 3s file on there at this moment is because I just finished installing it, and was waiting on the MAF and Injectors. But I do agree, as far as screwing **** up, there is a huge possibility for that being as though the turbo size and performance is completely different. THX CO for the call, let me know about those injectors


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Completely understand. People have had mixed reviews with the 440's i would look into the software your going to upgrade to and see which injectors and maf they recommend.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Revo doesn't have a 440cc file any longer. You need to find yourself some 380s and upgrade to Stage 3 for K04.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

That is correct about Revo. I completely forgot about not having a 440 file anymore. I would just run their 380 file. No need for 440's with your modifications.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Past weekend was @ e-town raceway. Ran a 13.6 @ 109.6mph .... ****ty 2.4" 60'. My tires were pretty bald and 1st was usless no matter how much i rode the clutch out the hole. Will have better rubber next year. Im unimpressed with the time but impressed with the mph. My friends mk5 with apr stage 3 is running 12.8" trapping @ 112. Not too far behind him


----------



## ColoradoSoul03 (Sep 14, 2006)

spartiati said:


> Past weekend was @ e-town raceway. Ran a 13.6 @ 109.6mph .... ****ty 2.4" 60'. My tires were pretty bald and 1st was usless no matter how much i rode the clutch out the hole. Will have better rubber next year. Im unimpressed with the time but impressed with the mph. My friends mk5 with apr stage 3 is running 12.8" trapping @ 112. Not too far behind him


Nice trap man, those 60' times will get you though. Are you running a LSD or the stock open diff? My winter project is the LSD. First gear is nothing but a cloud of tire smoke on my car.


----------



## eagc (Feb 24, 2008)

:wave:

I'm from Guatemala, and recently upgrade my AGU engine with k04.2x


I just want to know (because I won't read the 7x last pages).... witch lines can I use for upgrade those... but until now, I only have seen psiconcepts kit

does anybody knows where can I find another kit ?


thanks


----------



## ColoradoSoul03 (Sep 14, 2006)

The kits seem to be getting scarce these days, but on the very first page of this thread, there is a complete list of parts needed for this mod with part numbers from VW/Audi


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

I am running a Peloquin ... it helps but its still wheelspin ... I tried coming out of the hole with only 12 psi ... it helped hook but my mph went down to 107 with a 13.8" ... Sticky tires is all I need ... that and alittle more work I should be able to get into the low 13's or 12's even on slicks...


----------



## ColoradoSoul03 (Sep 14, 2006)

spartiati said:


> I am running a Peloquin ... it helps but its still wheelspin ... I tried coming out of the hole with only 12 psi ... it helped hook but my mph went down to 107 with a 13.8" ... Sticky tires is all I need ... that and alittle more work I should be able to get into the low 13's or 12's even on slicks...


What size brakes do you have? If they're stock I have a pair of 15's with BFG drag radials on them for sale. The tires have never even had the weight of a car on them. BRAND NEW. PM me if you're interested...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

r32 front brakes ... Car is more of a road course car than a drag star ... I have some khumo slicks but just need to get some 17" rims to mount them on ...


----------



## ColoradoSoul03 (Sep 14, 2006)

Yeah, that's the reason I'm unloading the drag radials, my car is more setup for road course and I'm getting ready to put the 12.3" brakes in the front which the 15's won't fit over anymore.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Go with the 4piston porsche setup. Much better than stock 20th brakes hands down. Couple that with some hawk hp+ and high temp brake fluid. Ideal setup for our cars. Plus you can get away with 16"rims. Ive driven my buddies car with that setup and dare i say its on par if not better than the R brakes. Pedal feel is much more linear.


----------



## ColoradoSoul03 (Sep 14, 2006)

Isn't that going to be a little overkill for the amount of power the K04-23 gives? Also, a little off the brake setup topic, would a high lift/duration intake cam help out at all with the K04-23? I noticed on the dyno that my boost is very solid sustaining 19psi all the way up to (and probably through) 6500rpm, but the power starts to drop off above ~5800-6000rpm, suggesting that maybe the valves aren't open long enough to make power at that rpm even though the turbo is still supplying plenty of air. I saw a post by bob from qed showing a beautiful custom grind that had the EXACT airflow characteristics down low as the stock cams but above I think it was 6000rpm when the stock cams fell off, this grind just kept going.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Pressure and airflow are different and independent.19psi @ 3500rpms is much less airlfow than 19 psi @ 6500rpms. The turbo may be pushing 19psi but its not as efficient past 6500rpms. I personally run the autotech intake cam. Around town its not that noticeable. I did lose some low end grunt. Up top though is a very different story. i would go for that. Plus its only 250-300 i think.

And if you plan to roadcourse the stock brakes wont cut it. For autocross yes you can get away with stock. After afew laps of stoppingg 140+mph down to 40 to take a hairpin chicane your brakes will be boiling!


----------



## ColoradoSoul03 (Sep 14, 2006)

So the Autotech intake cam actually gives more up top? I just want to be able to sustain my power about 500-700 rpm longer or maybe make a few more ponies up top. She peaked on the dyno at 5800 but only lost 9hp by 6500rpm. I'd like to either not lose that 9hp or maybe even gain a little bit by 6500. I'm not trying to wind this K04 out to 8000, lol. I did my cam chain tensioner at the same time that I did my turbo, I actually had the intake cam out of the car and I wish I had the money because I would have thrown that Autotech in. Damn, maybe I should have scrounged up the $300.

Right now brake wise I'm running cross-drilled/slotted front rotors and stock rear rotors with a decent semi-metallic all the way around. I've been looking into the GLI brakes for the rear with a good cross-drilled/slotted rotor, but I'm not sure about the front yet. I'm going out for my first track day in the spring so I better make my decision quick, lol. I need to get my LSD in too. This turbo will really shine if I can corner, hook up, and brake adequately.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Lsd isnt a necessity at first. Your not going to be running the turbo maxxed out. I only run 13-16psi tops. You wont be apinning no inside tire trust me. Im personally not a fan of drilled and slotted rotors but that may help. Rear brakes dont do a hell of a lot in our cars. I think the brake bias is something like 70/30 in our car. Starting with a weight distribution of 63/47 and you can see the fronts are the work horses of the braking. Get everyrhing together and fgo to the track. See how the car runs and take it from there. 

Im planning on getting that mishimoto radiator and possibly an oil cooler. When i was running 16 psi and revving to 7000+ those temps def got up there on an 85* day.


----------



## ColoradoSoul03 (Sep 14, 2006)

How are you only running 13-16psi? Do you have a MBC? I have no electronic control over my boost with GIAC unless I run on the stock program.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Yup only MBC on my car ... I dont like electronic boost controllers... They're great but I think they overcomplicate what needs to be done ... plus god forbid they fail youll boost to the moon ..


----------



## ColoradoSoul03 (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm still running my N75 valve on my car. I figured the car is tuned to run that way so I'm not screwing with it, lol. Do you have dyno numbers for that intake cam? I'd like to see how well it helps out.

On a side note, in regards to the problems I was having with my car and cold start/drivability issues, it did end up being the injectors. GIAC software just doesn't like them for some reason. I talked with J-Tec and he said he experienced similar issues with his car. He was running the Genesis injectors as well. We both have 2001 cars with the AWW engine code so it may just be the AWW's that have this problem, AWP is unknown. I swapped for the OEM TT injectors, specific part number of 06A906031J or Bosch number 0280155892 and it immediately corrected the issue. Car starts cold and drives cold just as a bone stock car would. May be something to add to the main page of this topic for others to see. If anyone running GIAC on an AWP engine code with Genesis injectors wants to chime in on their experiences, we could see if it's just the AWW or if the AWP is affected by this as well. From what I'm gathering, the differences between the injectors is a slightly different spray pattern in which the OEM TT injectors angle the dual spray cones up 10 degrees, the tip of the injector is ~1/4" longer on the OEM injectors, and there may be a response time difference as well, but whatever the cause, the OEM injectors just run better when the engine is cold. Once the car warms up and normal/adapted fuel trims are in place, everything seems normal with the Genesis. I don't think either the software or the injectors are really to blame, it's just that they aren't fully compatible together.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

no before and after on the intake cam unfortunately. Im 2001 AWW with Genesis 415cc injectors @ 3.5bar running a mafless eurodyne 440 file ... no problemo whatsoever...


----------



## ColoradoSoul03 (Sep 14, 2006)

Yeah, it's gotta be an issue running the Genesis with GIAC. When I was talking to GIAC about the issue they did say that they've experienced issues with those injectors and ended up swapping to the OEM TT injectors and it corrected the problem. So I took their advice and it worked, so maybe just a tuning thing. In their website it states "380 cc injectors (real S3/225TT 380 or Deka 1 Siemens 380)" and on the printout when I got flashed it added "Genesis may be ok???". I just don't think they tuned the Genesis in when they wrote the file. I'm sure the Genesis injectors are a good product, just not completely compatible with this tune from GIAC.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Im sure with some unisetting tuning you can get away with them but hey, if you already got the new injectors screw it. If you end up with a hybrid though I think you'll need to go with a 440 file and change the injectors again ...


----------



## ColoradoSoul03 (Sep 14, 2006)

If I need to go with 440s can't I just run a 4 bar fpr on the OEM TT injectors? Also, I wasn't getting an air/fuel reading when it was still cold so I wasn't sure whether to richen or lean out my mixture, so it'd be trial and error.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Factory "380c" injectors are closer to 364cc? Trevor I believe knows the exact figures. 364cc @ 4 bar should translate to something like 410-420cc. That and you will def need an upgraded fuel pump by then if you don't already have one.


----------



## ColoradoSoul03 (Sep 14, 2006)

Should I be running a better pump right now? I'm on the stock pump still...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

If your Lambdas are matching through redline and injector duty cycle isnt high then you should be fine. do a log of 031 and 007? not sure of the second block but its one of the first few that has injector duty cycle. I would assume its fine but you never know. I was leaning out a touch but then again my factory pump had 120k on it .


----------



## ColoradoSoul03 (Sep 14, 2006)

My stock pump isn't too far behind yours, 114300. I'll watch my lambda and duty cycle and check it out. Is the OEM TT pump bigger and if it is, would it fit?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

The tt225had a higher output 4bar pump from factory. They did als have 2pickups. You need to modify it to work. Not too hard i assume. The apr intank pump is a tt225pump modified to be plug and play. Thats what i did. Apr intank is more than enough for around 300+whp.


----------



## ColoradoSoul03 (Sep 14, 2006)

So the OEM TT225 pump is 4 bar but the car ran a 3 bar fpr? That seems a bit odd, lol. But since the APR pump is the TT225 pump I'll probably go ahead and get that one, that way there's no question that I have the proper amount of fuel.


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey guys, been gone for some time but im back . Anyone have a turbo.... :facepalm: Im in need of one.


----------



## eagc (Feb 24, 2008)

does anybody have tried Eurodyne Maestro 7, in a M3.8/5.9 ecu... (06a906018cg)

it's a german 2001 gti. with k04.23 ?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

not sure as I haven't screwed around with it much. If you are very good @ understanding AND HAVE THE TIME then someone can make a great setup with maestro. For most of us though an off the shelf eurodyne tune is more than adequate. I have a great understanding but no time to play with it so off the shelf tune with some timing adjustments is all I need.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

anyone have a stock k04-02x manifold laying around?


----------



## eagc (Feb 24, 2008)

spartiati said:


> not sure as I haven't screwed around with it much. If you are very good @ understanding AND HAVE THE TIME then someone can make a great setup with maestro. For most of us though an off the shelf eurodyne tune is more than adequate. I have a great understanding but no time to play with it so off the shelf tune with some timing adjustments is all I need.


I don't have any of those. 
but, it's a pain in the * for me, trying to upgrade with only this....


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Hey guys just curious to see what everyone is running for intercooling? Also does anyone have any logs of intake air temps with their current fmic and what boost levels the logs were done @. Interested in some number crunching.


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

Lol I am still running a stock SMIC! Would be interesting to see the comparison between the improved SMICs and FMICs with this setup.

speaking of cooling . . . coolant hardline and heat exchanger lines from the 225 makes everything fit that much better. Hopefully this will help a few people. I was on the fence about going through the effort of swapping all this in. If you have not started yet I would recommend taking the time to get these parts from the beginning, unless of course you are planning to spend the $$ for AN lines and fittings.

What you need from the 225: hardline and heater core lines, hose to the temp sensor housing from the hardline to the housing (pic is below). I also added the combi valve extension pipe and a hose from the pump to the valve since I still have all the emissions junk.

Old crap
[TR]


I bent the stock hardline WAY down to get it to clear the inlet. Not sure how I bent it so far without putting a crease in it. I was convinced I would be sitting on the side of the road at some point but it held up for quite a while.
[/TR]
[TR]
<
42 Draft Designs DP ceramic coated :thumbup:

Comparison, 225 top with temp sensor housing and hose, K03 lower
[/TR]
[TR]


Putting the new stuff in you have to move one sensor around but there are provisions on the block
[/TR]
[TR]


225 hardline does away with a rubber hose and runs a hard pipe to above the accessory belt tensioner, makes it fun to get in there . . . trim the stock hose down to just the elbow and remove the metal clip on the tensioner.
[/TR]
[TR]


The the SAI combi valve pipe it JUST barley clears the VVT tensioner and plug, barely as in a hammer is required for "adjustments"
[/TR]
[TR]


The only thing cleaner would be AN lines but used parts=$$$ saved! Turbo inlet hose not fits almost perfectly.
[/TR]


Next is SW from Malone. Just waiting . . . :thumbup:


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

interesting. where did you source the hard lines? I've been looking everywhere!


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

I picked up mine in the Audi classifieds for a good price. Have you tried calling a dismantler? I would post up part numbers but I am sure the cost for these parts new would be astro-freakin-nomical.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

post the numbers if you could. I'd really appreciate that. I havent called anyone yet. 

My kits been installed but may want to redo my turbo inlet to something thats in development. That line may make my life easier.


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

06A 121 065 BQ hardline
078 133 335 A cap for hardline (plus you need a hose clamp)
06A 121 103 B Hose from flange to hardline
8L9 121 073 C heater hose
8L9 121 157 C heater hose

These #s are from a 03 BEA motor as pictured above. There are some differences between the BEA and AMU and the AMU hardline is almost half the price but I have no idea what it looks like. Maybe someone else around here has some experience with it and will chime in. that part number is 06A 121 065 BE, the heater hoses are the same number followed by a D instead of a C and it doesn't list the hose from the flange to the hardline as even being necessary. I suspect that the AMU hardline does not have the dual pipes near the turbo like the BEA does but that is just a guess.

List price on the hardline is ~ $250, heater hoses are $60 each and the smaller hose is about $15. Way back when you could still order Audi parts through your VW dealer I was getting 20%-30% off but those days are gone gone gone . . . You can save a ~15% online but it is still some $$$


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for that buddy. I'll look into it when the weather gets warmer. Nyc is seeing highs in the teens.

I will have some updates for anyone out here in ko4 land if anyone still cares. New hybrid setup on its way.


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

:thumbup: someone on here has to know! The only reason I noticed a difference between the BEA and the AMU hardlines wass looking at an old copy of ETKA. Unfortunately the diagrams are not very accurate as far as the physical representation of what the parts actually look like.

When I do software I will be adding the 225 fuel rail which is a little different as well. Coolant return that runs parallel to the rail is not present on the 225 so I still have to figure that out.


----------



## Driftlover78 (May 13, 2005)

after spending 4 days to read this whole thing, it seems that most people have given up on the ko4 2x setup. 

i have a couple of quesitons that spartiati might be able to answer: 

1. the ko4 for the b5 passat in the nuespeed kit is smaller turbine sizing? Ko5-15 i think?  

40/45 vs 45/50 or something like that? so the tune would not be sufficent for a ko4-23? 

2. you are not running a standard ko4 by anymeans, did you ever consider another route? 

3. realist power gains should be 250 to the wheels with proper tuning and no wmi? or closer to 

220/230? 

the reason for the question on the Neuspeed kit is that i am doing research to see if i can get the AEB in my car, and use 90% of the kit minus the turbo.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Neuspeed's kit includes a K04-15, which is a smaller turbo than the -02x. Are you suggesting substituting the latter?


----------



## Driftlover78 (May 13, 2005)

well if the ko4-15 would fit, i would just use that to start, my friends passat was a beast with the neuspeed kit!! all he had was a hiflow cat and a tt exhaust. i was just wondering if i can mount the AEB in my car if i could use that kit without all the hassle everyone seems to be going thru. i posted in the hybrid section to see if the AEB bolts into a MK4 chassis the same way it does in a mk3. well not the same but does it have the provisions for MK4 mounts? i havent finished my wiring research yet but my car shares alot with the passat. no can-bus, no dbw, same motronic... just checking the ecu to cluster pinouts to see if it is plug n play.


----------



## one.fast.gti (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey all, Putting together a K04-2x kit for my 337, does anyone know where I can get the plumbing lines and such for this setup? I know Pro imports used to do these but it seems that they are out of business... any suggestions would really really be appreciated


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

for downpipes its either 42dd downpipe or a uppipe from the forums ... 

as far as lines forums or calling up a parter like autohaus or 888vwparts and whatnot.


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

My new K04-022 came in so getting ready to ship it out to GPopShop with the msp3 turbo so I can finally have a hybrid! My Forge WGA been in my trunk for a year now so it's going to in also with the hybrid. Right now I am checking out some manifolds for the k04-02x and there is not many choices out there. Mono esi spartiati exis aftermarket manifold, so I guess I am going to go with yours.


----------



## Mr.Harvey (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a complete 022 kit that I will be looking to sell in the near future. If anyone is interested shoot me a pm


----------



## MP. (Feb 9, 2011)

Mr.Harvey said:


> I have a complete 022 kit that I will be looking to sell in the near future. If anyone is interested shoot me a pm


Arent you supposed to be in class?


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

spartiati said:


> Factory "380c" injectors are closer to 364cc? Trevor I believe knows the exact figures. 364cc @ 4 bar should translate to something like 410-420cc. That and you will def need an upgraded fuel pump by then if you don't already have one.


Correct. TT injectors are 364cc. They were flow benched a LONG time ago. I Should put those up for sale. And damn I can't believe this tread is still floating around. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

bmxp said:


> Correct. TT injectors are 364cc. They were flow benched a LONG time ago.


Maybe. But I'm sticking with Bosch's published rating of 393 cc/min @ 3bar. You can find their documentation HERE.

OEM part number is 0 280 155 892


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

Well you may want to read this:

http://www31.brinkster.com/bmxp/

I researched this pretty well

Too bad the images don't work anymore 

Could be wrong though it's been awhile since I've had this discussion. I'd rather trust a flow bench vs what the company says on a fact sheet.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Well it really boils down to the question of N-heptane's weight. I have seen three measurements cited, with three resulting cc/min flow rates

N-Heptane 0.684 g/cc = 393cc/min
N-Heptane 0.700 g/cc = 384cc/min
N-Heptane 0.732 g/cc = 364cc/min

I don't have any n-heptane handy to weigh it. So I can't really offer more than to say these injectors flow somewhere in that range.


----------



## one.fast.gti (Dec 21, 2009)

does anyone know where I can get the part number for a turbine wheel/shaft for both the K04-020 and the K04-022/23?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

_Part number?_ Why stop there? More info HERE.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Doug always going above and beyond!


----------



## one.fast.gti (Dec 21, 2009)

Lol that he is! soooo now, question is, where can I get one? or does anyone here have a K04-2x series that is blowed up with the shaft/turbine wheel that is in good shape? Lol, 
I have a 02x series that Im working on rebuilding, I have everything, except the turbine wheel and shaft. grrr that snapped when the turbo went and chewed up the blades.

The cartridge is in great shape, compressor wheel is mint, I have the rebuild kit.... the real one, not the cheap ebay one lol. 
Only reason this turbo done blowed up was the idiot kid that was driving it (nnoooo not me) apparently thought it was more important to win a race against a civic, than to pull over, and pay attention to the fact that his turbo was howeling like a werewolf...and burning oil out the A**! yay sludged up oil lines! 
Apparently he just went and got the lines for his 02x swap from a junk yard 225tt, and didnt bother to clean them or inspect them very well at all.
I suppose lucky me, that his shaft snapped and the retaining clip broke letting the turbine wheel slip out into the housing, while the other end of the shaft held long enough to keep the compressor wheel from going ballistic.

So I inhereted a great set of warner 3k housings and cartridge... which needs rebuilding, but im lacking a rather important component. 
My friend, on the other hand, has decided to shame all of us even more, and do an ebay t3 turbo setup on his GLI now...:facepalm::banghead:

So im wanting to rebuild this turbo, to put on my brothers 180 tt


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

I may be able to get my hands on one. Ill let you know tomorrow how the condition is.


----------



## one.fast.gti (Dec 21, 2009)

spartiati said:


> I may be able to get my hands on one. Ill let you know tomorrow how the condition is.


That would be great! PM me if you do please!


----------



## one.fast.gti (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey to all of you K04 owners!

I wanted to go ahead and enlighten you to a project that is getting started.
So all of us, have chosed to go the K04 route for different reasons. Most, want more power, with stock like reliability/driveablility.
Now, since these turbos have been out for long enough, the tuning world went ahead and decided to build tuning programs for these turbos, and swaps.
Who has interest at all, in the Hybrid K04 world? If you do, and/or have looked into it, you would see that the turbos themselves, are a powerplant, that have ALOT of possibility. But what is the one thing that is limiting that possibility? Software and tuning. I know, I know, Unitronic makes the Stage 2+ for the K04-02x, and GIAC of course makes the K04-02x file. And REVO has the K04-001 file. The list goes on and on. 
Bottom line, you are stuck trying to "best match" a Hybrid, to its closest "relative" in the borg warner family. 

Slappy Dunbar, Dave from Motoza Tuning, and Myself have decided to take the dive into finally create a series of ECU tunes that will take full advantage of the Hybrid K04. FULL advantage.
We are working specifically with the FrankenTurbo. Dave at Motoza tuning has been working on the 
F4h-L for the passat/audi A4. Now, we are focusing on the transverse motor. 
We are going to be working on different "stages" depending on how aggressive you want to go, and what kind of other performance parts you have, such as alcohol injection, different fueling options etc. 
Our theory, "if you build it, then support it with the right software, they will come."
heres the link to our thread all!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5199301-The-FrankenTUNE-project


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Figured since this is a k04-02x framed turbo i link my results here.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5205941-1st-Official-Frankenturbo-F23-Dyno


----------



## ColoradoSoul03 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey guys, having an issue with my setup. Running the K04-023 on GIAC software. Have OEM TT225 injectors, OEM TT225 MAF, OEM TT225 exhaust manifold, Pro-Imports DP adapter, 2.5" turboback with high flow cat, and N75-F valve. Car is spiking 23-24 psi then dumping back to 16 psi, fluctuating, and finally settling at 19psi all the way up to redline. When it dumps, it dumps FAST, like the ECU is sensing knock or something along those lines. I'm wondering if it's a wastegate issue with it possibly being too tight (I don't know, I bought the turbo used), or if there's not quite enough fuel. I was thinking of putting the Eurospec 3.5 bar on it to raise the injectors from 364cc to 393cc. As far as I can tell, I have followed GIAC's required parts identically, but still having issues. Any ideas? If you suspect the wastegate being too tight, how do I verify that and set it properly?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Vagcom for any codes and do a pull from 2000- redline in 3rd gear. Do block 020 031 and 115. Also just to humor the wastegate idea hook up the wastegate line right to the manifold and see what pressure you get when driving. Should be like 8 psi I think.


----------



## ColoradoSoul03 (Sep 14, 2006)

My VAG-COM Cable is broken right now, so I can't get any data on that. I know that when I use part throttle it stays pretty stable at 5-6 psi. There's a nice sweet spot where it gets that boost until I push it a little further. Also, when I run in stock mode, it'll stay at about 5-6 psi until around 4500 then it'll creep up to about 10. The ECU also dumps it in stock mode when it hits 10 psi. Dumps it to 5-6 again. I've tried 2 different N75F valves and they both produce the same results. Injectors, MAF, and coolant sensor are all brand new. I also notice that the exhaust smells lean during the warm-up period. It smells rich while the SAI is running which is normal, smells lean after it's been running for a couple minutes but not warmed up fully yet at idle, and smells normal at idle when it's fully warmed up and in normal fuel trims. This is GIAC software which I've heard some guys have had issues with timing and fueling with. I believe it was 04dubGLI that informed me of that issue. If any GIAC users are reading this and have resolved these issues, please let me know what the fix was.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

well sounds like the wastegate may be too tight if it creeps on stock mode. Bypass the n75 vacuum lines and run the wastegate line straight to a vacuum source. Make a pull and see what it boosts to. if its anything more than 8 you need to loosen your wastegate rod.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

anyone need genesis 415cc injectors? 

water meth injection throttlebody plate?

3.5bar fpr?


----------



## ColoradoSoul03 (Sep 14, 2006)

And if it doesn't boost more than that should I consider running more fuel pressure?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

I would log 031 to check if u need more fuel first. Borrow a vag.


----------



## ColoradoSoul03 (Sep 14, 2006)

ok, got my logs for blocks 020, 031, and 115. I sent them to your e-mail since I had it from a prior issue I discussed with you. Everything seems good on the log with boost and lambda, but my interface isn't getting a very fast sample rate. Not too sure about the CF on the timing though.


----------



## nautique1228 (Sep 6, 2008)

*questions*

Hey all, had a couple questions for some k04 gurus. 

1. I want to keep underhood looking as sock as possible. I'm gonna run a eurojet smic. Can I get a forge silicone pipe kit to connect everything? What exact mods do I have to make to the charge pipe at the turbo? or Can I get the audi Charge pipe to make it all work, im not sure exactly how the tt routes but i figured it was the same up to the first intercooler then i went to the drivers side and up to the tb.

2. TIP.. audi stock one or forge unit. If i get the forge unit do i get the one thats made for the audi or the standard mkiv 1.8 tip?

Basically if you've got a smic chime in please.. i do want to eliminate the pancake pipe. and i know i need the fender liner vent as well. and thats really my last unkown going into the project as i really dont want to run a fmic bc i dont like the way the charge pipe goes across he trans on the left of the motor. and i dont wanna spend alot on a nice fmic seup 

PS its a 2001 golf aww.


----------



## Mr.Harvey (Jan 24, 2010)

When I had my smic I just did some modifications to the stock charge pipe. I just cut the stock one in half in two places and cut up a donor charge pipe to raise everything up and extend it over to the turbo


----------



## nautique1228 (Sep 6, 2008)

Ok so did you weld it all together or use silicone couplers? is yours pictured somewhere in this thread? i think i saw it,, painted black

edit pg 49 dbveedb... His is for a tt intake mani tho so its different. I guess ill just kind of wing it when i get in there. Im gonna go try and find some pics of the tts charge pipe and see if i can figure anything out.


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

A TT pipe from a 225 is going to be different as it routes on the passenger side of the car right along the engine vs going over the exhaust manifold and back down.

As #6 of the FAQ says. You will have to extend the upper IC pipe to make it to the SMIC as the IC pipe has to go over the exhaust manifold. There is no difference from the 180hp TT as it's the same thing as our GTI's.

Your best bet is to use FMIC. But since you are using a SMIC. You are gonna have to go through a trial and error as PI is not in business and doesn't sell that pipe anymore

As far as TIPs. #7 of the FAQ should answer it. No stock 180hp TIP will not work. You can use stock 225tt or aftermarket 225tt.


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

so I have everything set to do a ko4-o2x hybrid swap... only thing is I just remembered I have the ecs steel bottom oil pan conversion kit, I know the lines are different for that pan and I'm wondering if anyone knows if the stock 225 line will be able to be maneuvered to fit...


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

mk4boost said:


> so I have everything set to do a ko4-o2x hybrid swap... only thing is I just remembered I have the ecs steel bottom oil pan conversion kit, I know the lines are different for that pan and I'm wondering if anyone knows if the stock 225 line will be able to be maneuvered to fit...


it's this kit...

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--1.8T/Search/Oil_Pan/ES4369/


----------



## eagc (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello

after almost a year, I'm at 75-80%

can I get your comments of this little video

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=170418016350984&comments


thanks :thumbup:


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

Continuing with the OEM transplant . . . fitting the TT225Q's twin SMICs. Especially useful for attracting as little attention as possible in states with more stringent visual inspections. I plan to run this setup for a bit eventually fitting a 225 style FMIC. Should have some logs to compare before and after and maybe a dyno.

Have to love platform sharing! Surprisingly little has to be done to get the SMICs to fit. Remove stock parts, install the 225 parts, mess with some wiring and done!

Bolts for MAP pipe are same as those used for mounting the Fan module. Just lengthen them a bit









Tab on the front carrier has to be trimmed and clearanced for the plumbing. Ignore that big cut in the next few pics from a previous project. Very little trimming is actually required.









Mounting location for driver's side IC. Hose are there but not threaded like on the passenger side but a couple of bolts with nuts will suffice. The little plastic basket on the ground point right there has to be removed to clear. Again ignore the big chunk of the front carrier that is missing. You only need to clearance the bottom of the the carrier to fit the plumbing.









Another shot with MAP pipe and SMIC fitted.









Wiring loom in front of battery tray has to be modified
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-W8OCB27xAiQ/Timj659nUkI/AAAAAAABqAI/ojc9ibHCdbU/s800/IMG_1098.JPG

Remove plastic guide to trim it up









Before trimming








After









Clean up wiring









225 fuel lines and rail. You might be able to zip tie stock lines and modify (bend) the rail but I had the parts already installed.









I still had to zip tie the lines somewhat to keep adequate clearance between discharge pipe. front bracket for the discharge pipe uses the 2 upper bolts that had the accessory belt tensioner. The rear bracket appears to require a bit of forethought so I didn't bother with it at this point. I may add it later depending how everything holds up but at first glance it appears a little tight on the back of the head and might require dropping the turbo to get it properly bolted on.









Test fitting manifold. TB hose does not clear the upper coolant line without modification.









Options are (1) to add some length to the hose or (2) run the 225 upper hose. I went with the 225 hose which also allows proper clearance of the SAI line from the pump if you are running the combi valve with the 225 pipe (necessary to clear the larger TIP). I have been running the pump to combi valve hose backwards because the radiator hose was in the way. The tee in the 225 hose is for the aux coolant pump. 









I replaced the tee with a 1 1/4" hose joiner but Make sure the joiner is at least 75mm in length. The joiners from siliconeintakes.com are a bit too short and require hacking up the old coolant hose to get some more length.









Cross pipe. Apparently all TT's had this 225 or not so doing this swap into a TT is even easier.









On the G/J the front end is a bit different so the mounting points will not work unless you fabbed something up. I just hacked them off and painted it black. This will also make removing it to swap between a FMIC really easy.

















Wiring for TB, IAT and MAP have to be relocated. You can either (1) extend the wires or (2) pull the harness apart for a more stock look. There is plenty of length for the MAP wires to run them all the way back under the battery tray when you are cleaning up the wiring for the driver's side IC. TB and IAT wires have to be shortened a bit. If you don't like electrical work this part will suck so just extend the wires and be done with it. On aging cars where every wire you touch can cause problems so be careful. I am still getting a low voltage code for a knock sensor after all this.









Modify the vacuum system and any emissions stuff and button it back up. Stock DV hose does not fit so you have to run the 225 one but the N75 pipe does fit. Forge UK sells these hoses in silicone as well as some other 225 goodies that are not listed on the Forge US site. I have since added a few T-bolt clamps to the discharge pipe as the worm drive clamps were having trouble holding. 









Before committing to this I had come across very little accurate info on how well this setup fits on the G/J other than "it could be done." It is surprisingly easy and I hope this helps anyone looking to go this route for a more OE setup. The disadvantage to this setup is getting enough airflow to the SMICs. Without shrouds that fit to really ensure airflow cutting up the wheel liners (and the driver's side grill insert) is a must.


----------



## nautique1228 (Sep 6, 2008)

*oil/coolant line help*

Hi all, I bought a turbo from a guy in the audi forums and it came rebuilt. (was expecting used) no biggie i thought it was good really. well im putting the turbo on. I have the cylinder head off bc the timing belt snapped on the previous owner so i got the car for really cheap. Well i have the turbo mounted to the block but none of my lines even come close to lining up. I feel like it would be very easy to do since the head is off the car. Im almost thinking the center housing is clocked wrong if thats even possible. 



heres the turbo siting in the car. the red plug should be the oil feed hole(i believe?) the hole above that is coolant feed? the hole facing upwards is coolant return. 




heres my oil line in relation to the turbo. I have checked all lines and mount part numbers with this thread and they do match. I have the block side of the oil line mounted with a couple threads. 
the bends on this dont even come close to lining up with what i think is the oil pressure hole. Should the oil line be routed underneath the hard coolant line or not? ive tried a couple different ways but have had zero success. also the support tab has no where to bolt up to. it is supposed to bolt to the turbo right?



This is from underneath. this is where I mounted the support bracket too. Im pretty sure thats where the k03 was but is that supposed to be were this is mounted as well?



This is the bottom of the turbo.. theres one big plug and a small threaded hole. what is this and do i need to plug it? 



this spacer was on the k03 coolant return line. does it need to go to the new one? and when i route that it seems like it'll get in the way of the oil drain line. Does it go underneath the wastegate and around the back of the turbo.
Ive been looking for pics but cant find any detailed of the connections. lots of dead links floating around too. The only thing i can find when i search is about ppl having trouble starting the oil feed line. none of my coolant lines or any thing seem close to right. help is greatly appreciated bc as soon as i get the lines on, i can put the head on and all my other stuff to get her running. thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Unfortunately, stock oil/coolant lines for the K03 don't fit a K04-20 conversion setup. The turbo is repositioned so nothing matches up. You can source used ones from an Audi TT225 or go to PSI Concepts for a braided line kit.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

There are some different versions of the k04-2x, if I recall there is some difference in the clocking of the turbo



[email protected] said:


> Unfortunately, stock oil/coolant lines for the K03 don't fit a K04-20 conversion setup. The turbo is repositioned so nothing matches up. You can source used ones from an Audi TT225 or go to PSI Concepts for a braided line kit.


Oil feed line should fit with some muscle. The rest were custom lines and a modified k03 water line I used. Sorry its been to long to say what went where and actually worked.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

TooLFan46n2 said:


> Oil feed line should fit with some muscle.


Yes. I've heard that too. Just be careful not to crack the line when bending it.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

http://s1177.photobucket.com/albums/x349/nautique1228/?action=view&current=9643cd9f.jpg

From that pic... your turbo is dramatically mis-clocked. The oil return line should be as close to perpendicular to the ground as possible. The typical allowance is +/-15* from perpendicular. It looks like yours is shooting straight at the firewall currently.

Take the turbo... loosen 4 bolts on the comp cover and 8 (I think) on the turbine housing. Mount the turbo to the manifold/head... get the correct orientation and then tighten them all back up. Currently both housings are incorrect.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

After looking I'm thinking you need rotated 90* toward the firewall... I think that'll put all of the holes in their proper positions.

Also, about the turbo mounting bracket... is that a new bracket or is that the one that held the k03s on? The k03s bracket does not work with the k04-02x. The 02x bracket positions the turbo farther away from the block.


----------



## nautique1228 (Sep 6, 2008)

I do have all the correct lines and mount for the ko4-2x as per the begining of this thread. I will try reclocking it and see where that gets me. If I do re clock it it would seem that the coolant feed line should go to the hole that has the plug in it now next to the small threaded hole. Which would make more sense for coolant flow bc it would go all the way across the turbo perpendicular to the oil lines. Where as currently the two coolant holes in the turbo are right next to each other.(reference first pic)


----------



## nautique1228 (Sep 6, 2008)

I do have all the correct lines and mount for the ko4-2x as per the begining of this thread. I loosend the turbo up and reclocked everything and it all lines up now I had to move the plug to the other side bc that is where the coolant feed line goes. There is the one small threaded hole below that, which I'm not sure of it purpose. Im just not sure if I should plug it(oil or coolant passage) or if it's just for a additional mount or something.. 


Also now that I've had to reclock the turbo I'm not 100% sure of my wastegate setting. Is there a spec to set this or can I test it. I have a mighty vac vacuum/pressure pump. I figure there should be a spec of pressure for wastegate starting to open and fully open. I really don't want to put it all together to realize it needs adjustment.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

.I believe stock wastegate tension is about 6-8 psi


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

nautique1228 said:


> I do have all the correct lines and mount for the ko4-2x as per the begining of this thread. I loosend the turbo up and reclocked everything and it all lines up now I had to move the plug to the other side bc that is where the coolant feed line goes. There is the one small threaded hole below that, which I'm not sure of it purpose. Im just not sure if I should plug it(oil or coolant passage) or if it's just for a additional mount or something..
> 
> 
> Also now that I've had to reclock the turbo I'm not 100% sure of my wastegate setting. Is there a spec to set this or can I test it. I have a mighty vac vacuum/pressure pump. I figure there should be a spec of pressure for wastegate starting to open and fully open. I really don't want to put it all together to realize it needs adjustment.


Glad it worked out. Like I said, it looked about 90* off in CHRA clocking. Unless we're thinking of two different things here the small threaded hole would be to mount the line. Typically the coolant return line (larger braided one) has a little metal tab to mount it to the CHRA. It's a 5mm hex head IIRC. I'm going to review the pics again just to be sure you're not missing anything or something like that.

For the wastegate... it's not the most accurate, but as long as you can still access the WGA flapper (in the turbine housing) you can more or less set the WG actuator pressure by making it just tight enough so the flapper doesn't move without some pretty good force - if that makes any sense?


----------



## nautique1228 (Sep 6, 2008)

Is this how everyones coolant line looks. It's a lil tight to get all the way over to the turbo. I'm ok with it, I just wanna make sure it's close to right. All other lines are ok.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

looks to me you put it on backwards. The tab you see should bolt to the turbo with a 6mm allen bolt. If it seals up though I guess you can leave it.

When putting the turbo in its so much easier to attach that coolant return to the turbo first and then drop it into the car. that way your not fighting in 1" of clearance to snug that down.


----------



## bk56190 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi guys, 

I would like to check my wastegate actuator pre-load. I don't know if it's well tightened. 

This log of block 115 with the N75 disconnected : 

tr/min mbar mbar 
1320 1050 1030 
1400 1080 1070 
1320 1090 1090 
1400 1100 1110 
1520 1230 1130 
1600 1250 1150 
1720 1240 1170 
1840 1230 1210 
2000 1260 1240 
2120 1270 1290 
2280 1290 1330 
2440 1300 1360 
2600 1320 1370 
2760 1360 1370 
2920 2170 1360 
3120 2290 1380 
3280 2300 1380 
3480 2300 1390 
3680 2300 1410 
3880 2300 1410 
4080 2300 1420 
4280 2300 1430 
4480 2300 1460 
4680 2300 1470 
4880 2300 1480 
5040 2300 1500 
5240 2300 1490 
5440 2300 1500 
5600 2300 1500 
5800 2300 1510 
6000 1960 1520 

Is it normal ? if not, how many turns of nuts to preload the actuator ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

What makes you think the actuator is your problem? You might have a boost leak.


----------



## bk56190 (Nov 22, 2010)

The N75 was disconnected for the log. I have some surge noise between 3-5k in 4-5.


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

Just picked up a greddy fmic for a steal of a price. Just waiting to get the abd intake manifold, along with a water meth kit and i will be starting on my install. I will probably be doing a build thread on my car for it. Ill be installing the turbo, FMIC, 3" exhaust, intake manifold, water meth kit and coilovers all in the same week. Hopefully before the end of the year.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

bk56190 said:


> The N75 was disconnected for the log. I have some surge noise between 3-5k in 4-5.


 well, your max reading of 1500mbar is exactly what you should see when the N75 is unplugged and you're running on "actuator pressure". The OEM spec for preload is .5bar. You're spot on.


----------



## bk56190 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for your answer


----------



## checcoa3 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hello to all guys! 

I write from italy! congratulations on your fantastic forum full of information! 

If possible I would like to ask you questions ... I also am trying to move the pieces to a K04 with my engine AGU. 

I tried to read these pages as much as possible. 

the first thing I ask is: where can I find the adapter downpipe? one in the picture?



if you have a drawing so that I can rebuild all right anyway.
I mounted this piece at least I can reuse my downpipe ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

checcoa3 said:


> ... where can I find the adapter downpipe? one in the picture?
> ...



http://www.42draftdesigns.com/categories/products/mk4k04dp.html


----------



## checcoa3 (Sep 15, 2011)

If possible I would like to find an adapter, so I can take advantage of the downpipe I have already on my K03 ...

this to avoid spending a lot of money ...


these are the flanges that serve, right?

http://store.42draftdesigns.com/K03-Downpipe-Flange_p_362.html
http://store.42draftdesigns.com/K04-Downpipe-Flange_p_361.html


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

checcoa3 said:


> If possible I would like to find an adapter, so I can take advantage of the downpipe I have already on my K03 ...
> 
> this to avoid spending a lot of money ...
> 
> ...


The adapter was discontinued. You will have to have one fabricated or find a used one. The angle is pretty tough to make for most shops. Another method is to hack up a TT k04 downpipe and weld it to your k03 one.


----------



## checcoa3 (Sep 15, 2011)

the problem is that I have this downpipe:

http://cgi.ebay.it/NEW-VW-GOLF-MK4-...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item48417fa1bc

is very different and so it is very difficult to adapt to such an extent that should do it again ...

I wanted the one I use because I have 2 seats for the original probe and probe wideband.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

checcoa3 said:


> where can I find the adapter downpipe? one in the picture?


We make them / made them for a few people on here.
lead time is 3-4 weeks from the date the order is placed. Send an email to [email protected] if you or anyone would like to order one.


----------



## checcoa3 (Sep 15, 2011)

you can roughly know the price?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

checcoa3 said:


> you can roughly know the price?


$175 usd


----------



## checcoa3 (Sep 15, 2011)

shipped to Italy? price?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

checcoa3 said:


> shipped to Italy? price?


email [email protected] :thumbup:


----------



## checcoa3 (Sep 15, 2011)

perfect thank you so much I have already sent an email!


boys you who are experts in the field, you know give me an alternative to the original oil and water lines?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

For any of you guys running hybrid k04s/upgraded comp wheels...










That's an 08 Cobalt SS I tuned and dyno'd the other day. It's a k04 - similiar in size (from what I gather and how it looks) to the Audi/VW and/or the Mazda one. They're all DI cars, but obviously there's some flow on those bigger comp wheels. 

This car probably has another 8-10whp in it. All of the tuning was street tuning - with a little dyno time it'd be dialed in better. Fuel trims were a bit off during the dyno, some clutch slippage, and just a few little things I noted during logging it that would've netted more power. Car has 3" TBE w/res + muffler, intake, IC piping, FMIC, and the tune. No water meth or anything. Just Sheetz 93 octane fuel.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

That's amazing performance from a 2277-series turbo. This is pump gas?

Edit: Sorry...93oct. Learn to read, Slappy.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> That's amazing performance from a 2277-series turbo. This is pump gas?
> 
> Edit: Sorry...93oct. Learn to read, Slappy.


We did 4 pulls in total. The car actually was holding about 303-305whp out to 6500rpms on the other 2 dynos. Those pulls were showing less peak though. We're currently about the 5th highest 93oct dyno AFAIK based on cobaltss.net numbers. But, as I mentioned... my logs showed that we lost a few whp on fuel trims alone and I had an epiphany on fueling too. Once we turn >340whp on 93oct only I'll be sure to update again :thumbup:.


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

What n75 are you guys running on your setups?

The 03 I bought has a tt225 k04 on it. Not sure what the current n75 is. The car is surging/fluctuating/hesitating under partial throttle. This is most apparent at lower speeds in low gears. It pulls good and strong under WOT.

I plan on cleaning the TB, Maf, and any sensors I can. Also thinking some new plugs wouldn't hurt. Just wondering what you guys have found regarding n75s.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

find out what software is on it and ask them. usually its the stock valve though.


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

Software is normal APR k04 stg2. This I know for certain as I had it reflashed myself. I'm pretty sure it's the stock valve, that's not what I meant though.... is anyone running an n75 different than the stock one?? 

I've heard some say different valves worked better with different software and other factors. 

Of course, that could be BS.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

T.D.B. said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the stock valve.... is anyone running an n75 different than the stock one??
> 
> I've heard some say different valves worked better with different software and other factors.


Stick with the stock N75. Get a new one and run with that. the "race valve" is crap-tastic.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Stick with the stock N75. Get a new one and run with that. the "race valve" is crap-tastic.


What he said. Also i would check your fueling to make sure its ok. Apr never made a ko4 file for this particular turbo. Their ko4 file was for the ko4-01 not the ko4-02x. Unless of course you have a tt 225 then apr should have a stage 2 file for ya.


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok to clarify, yes its the k04-1 file not specific to this turbo. The gti also has a 4bar fpr.

I checked today and visually confirmed the n75 installed is an F rev. I believe this should be a c rev stock so I'll be swapping that soon. It pulls hard at wot so I imagine a little of this may be lost. I'm fine with that if the part throttle surging smoothes out.

Thanks for your help guys. Sorry if I wasn't that clear at the start.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

F valve is stock keep that in there.


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah thanks for confirming. I researched after my last post and it looks like earlier years were C but F is right for mine, so it stays. The way it was rigged up in the bay made me think it might have been swapped, but I guess not. Not messing with that then. Boost control is pretty good for the most part. WOT is good. It's just this weird surge now and then.

So the search for causes continues.... I cleaned the MAF and AIT this weekend. Checked for codes, found none... Did an APR throttle body adaptation. All this seems to have smoothed the idle slightly, but that's about all I can tell. Low boost surge is still there, intermittently. :banghead:

I'm not sure how old the plugs are so I will probably just change them next. I have some old used coilpacks with about 40k on them from my mk5 FSI. I hear some 1.8T guys like using them. I might swap them in temporarily to see if it makes a difference. Kind of doubt it tho...


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

If any one is interested in getting into the hybrid scene I have my old one for sale!

it came off Spartiati's car a year or so ago..

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...02x-Hybrid-3-quot-MAF&p=74218248#post74218248

thanks!


----------



## checcoa3 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hello boys ask about you. 

I tell if this turbine is original? 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

Ok quick question. The oil feed line connects on the top of the turbo when it is mounted correct? It basically sits between the turbo and the exhaust manifold? On the top I have two holes on plugged for some reason and 1 which i believe is the oil feed line. The one that is plugged is the one that would be closer to the front of the engine bay when it is mounted. the one which I believe is for the oil feed line is immediately behind it. Please let me know if I am wrong. It is a k04-020.

I ordered the parts to use stainless flex line with 4an fittings along with the m12x1.25 to 4an fitting and a 90 degree 4an fitting. But it doesnt seem like it is going to fit. The turbo will not sit flush against the exhaust manifold, when i install them. Has anyone else gone this route instead of using the stock tt oil feed lines? If you did, how did you do it? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I have searched for this, but did not have any luck finding anything that helped out at all.


----------



## STOICH (Jun 21, 2010)

To answer the above, the banjo fittings are different sizes, so it would be nearly impossible to install wrong. But, the water feed is closest to the firewall and the oil feed is closest to the engine head (when mounted).

EDIT: And you're not going to get away with using AN fittings on the turbo feeds because, as you stated, it will interfere with the manifold.


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

Are the oil and water feeds right next to eachother? i thought the water feed and return were on the sides when mounted. Unless the previous owner had he wrong hole plugged.


----------



## STOICH (Jun 21, 2010)

Well, they were on my friend's car when we installed his 02x turbo. Both feeds on top.


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

Alright. Do you remember which hole was plugged? The back side of front side?


----------



## STOICH (Jun 21, 2010)

Struggling to recall, but I believe:

Both feeds on top
Water return facing the head
Oil return on bottom

Is the plug you're talking about the one with a torx head?

EDIT: Just read your PM; you may have a different variant or could be clocked wrong/different.


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

Well that was a question that i could have answered myself. I got a fitting placed it over the hole which i thought was the oil feed. I blew some air into it and heard air coming from somewhere. I plugged the oil return line with my finger which stopped me from being able to blow air into it. Problem solved. 

I just dont understand how psi concepts sells the oil feed line kit, which will not even fit between the turbo and the exhaust manifold, where it is located. Either way Stoich Thanks for the help. Will be doing my fun install in april, consisting of the following:

aeb head
agu intake manifold
70mm throttle body
custom catch can setup with braided stainless lines
02X kit
ghl 3" turbo back 
Revo software

Chris from Revo is supposed to be flashing it for me since their office is about 30 min away from me. Hopefully these supporting mods wont be too much of a hassle. lol. It should be ok to drive about 30-40 miles without the sotware installed correct as long as I stay out of boost?


----------



## STOICH (Jun 21, 2010)

Does your oil feed from PSI have a banjo fitting on one end and the AN on the other? If so, the AN going to the filter housing and the banjo goes to the turbo.

Good luck with the turbo; hope you get it squared away :thumbup:


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

I didnt buy the psi concepts kit. i sourced the parts so it would be cheaper. I went to their website and looked at what was in the kit and ordered what was in it for this turbo. If it doesnt fit oh well, Ill just have to muscle my oem ko3s lines to fit and rebend them.


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

Does anyone know what size the fitting is needed on the oil supply for the K04-020. I got the fitting M12 x 1.25, because this is the fitting that psi concepts uses. It did not fit at all. I am thinking that it might be M12 x 1.00, but I don't want to order it without knowing for fact.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

BorgWarner specs for K03 + K04 bearing housings. Ours are WATER cooled.


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

Would there be a reason why the m12 x 1.5 would not fit the oil feed hole. It starts to thread and then stops. The M12x1.25 almost starts thread and then stops.


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

Nevermind, my last problem. It has been resolved. I am going to be getting Banjo fittings with 4an fittings for the braided line for the oil feed. Cost about half as much as psi concepts when piecing it together. I think about $45 total for the two fittings and braided line.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

BlitzKriegGetta said:


> Does anyone know what size the fitting is needed on the oil supply for the K04-020. I got the fitting M12 x 1.25, because this is the fitting that psi concepts uses. It did not fit at all. I am thinking that it might be M12 x 1.00, but I don't want to order it without knowing for fact.


I don't know the exact answer to your question but you don't need to buy an oil feed line. Just use the stock k03 line. It fits fine with a little massaging.


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

I already got what I need to replace it the stock line, so it shouldnt be too bad. Ordering the rest of the stuff for my aeb head today and some other minor odds and ends for the install.


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

Has anybody else run an AEB head with a AGU intake manifold with this kit? Curious what kind of gains I would be looking at. Also will be adding an A6 Throttle Body with the adapter kit from INA. This is all with the Genesis 380 injectors.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

BlitzKriegGetta said:


> Has anybody else run an AEB head with a AGU intake manifold with this kit? Curious what kind of gains I would be looking at. Also will be adding an A6 Throttle Body with the adapter kit from INA. This is all with the Genesis 380 injectors.


I ran it when I first put the motor together. Hybrid Turbo though. Best was 296whp


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

Nice. I am going to be running Revo's 02x software with it. Do you think it is going to run lean at all, or should it adapt fairly well to it? I also want to make sure I will be good to drive it the 30 miles to get it flashed after I get it installed.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

> Nice. I am going to be running Revo's 02x software with it. Do you think it is going to run lean at all, or should it adapt fairly well to it? I also want to make sure I will be good to drive it the 30 miles to get it flashed after I get it installed.


Not sure if that's the best software given your mods. Since its maf based it may work though, or it'll totally freak out. Might wanna pony up for maestro


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

i would just go maestro. thatll work with any future mods you plan on doing. I had revo before and it wouldnt run right no matter what I did. Eurodyne was night and day.


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

Yea, I am leaning towards this now. Check out my build thread I just started. Any help would be greatly appreciated. If I get Maestro, I would def need help with it. I have never worked with changing settings for the ECU before.


----------



## checcoa3 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hello guys!

I switched to K04!

now I find maf housing, so that I can mount my maf original 1.8T AGU.

Can you tell me the codes that are good for maf housing?

thank you very much


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

You run whatever hardware your tune calls for; not the other way around..


----------



## checcoa3 (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm sorry but I did not understand.

I do not speak English well.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

checcoa3 said:


> I'm sorry but I did not understand.
> 
> I do not speak English well.


Whatever software you choose to utilize; dictates what maf housing, injectors, and fpr that you use.

You DO NOT buy those things, until you are certain of what software you will be purchasing.


----------



## checcoa3 (Sep 15, 2011)

mapping makes it I do personally.

I read the beginning of discusiione that I need a maf housing 3 ".


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Was not sure where to put this but I stumbled across some information today when my oil return lines arrived. 
The OEM oil return line for 180hp Audi TT Quattro : 
*06A145735S* has superceeded to : *06A145735AD* 

The OEM oil return line for the 225hp Audi TT Quattro is still : *06A145735J*


----------



## mxmatt15 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey folks, I was wondering if someone could help me. I have a K04-022-881 off a Mazda that I am trying to upgrade, this is for a speed3. After lots of time spent searching, I came across this site and the only place I could find with people modifying their K04s. What I am trying to accomplish is get a larger compressor housing and wheel or CHRA if need be. I am hoping end up with something like a BNR s3 flow capacity which uses a Hitachi T3 comp housing and a GT28 CHRA. I cannot find any company that sells this. The housing they use is close to a GT2871 flow capacity. Just that Hitachi makes turbos for OE applications, trying to find a car that has a larger housing with close capacity that I can use on the current K04 is a impossible feat. If I could get away with just upgrading the comp. wheel and not the entire CHRA, that would be great. As the Garrett gt28 CHRA is $800+ that kind of defeats the whole purpose of this project and puts the build price to be about the same as a GT3071. The aftermarket housing of their uses the stock size, 2.46 inlet and a T3. But If it is bigger, it won’t be too big off an issue going with a larger turbo inlet pipe. Also, I am aware that I would have to have the turbine/exhaust housing machined out to allow for the bigger wheel, which shouldn't be a problem either. Any info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

This thread isn't the place for discussing that turbo. While I don't do Mazda stuff, feel free to email me and I can walk you through your options and perhaps direct you to a company who can help. 

dh


----------



## one_eight_turbo (Feb 8, 2012)

i called a local shop where they do the revo ecu flashes, currently i have the revo stage 2 for my ko3 turbo , i called asking if revo offered a file for the k04-20 and they said no, were they being lazy or is this true?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

one_eight_turbo said:


> i called a local shop where they do the revo ecu flashes, currently i have the revo stage 2 for my ko3 turbo , i called asking if revo offered a file for the k04-20 and they said no, were they being lazy or is this true?


 Eh... partially true. For a long time Revo would only sell k04-02x tunes out of Pro-Imports as PI developed the tune with them one on one supposedly. I heard of others getting their local dealers to call and get the tune though back in the day (literally like 2-3 years ago). I think that bmxp was one of the guys who had the Revo tune but was out in Washington so clearly couldn't go to PI. I think Pro-Imports has since been bought out and I don't think they do the k04-02x kits at all anymore.


----------



## one_eight_turbo (Feb 8, 2012)

04VDubGLI said:


> Eh... partially true. For a long time Revo would only sell k04-02x tunes out of Pro-Imports as PI developed the tune with them one on one supposedly. I heard of others getting their local dealers to call and get the tune though back in the day (literally like 2-3 years ago). I think that bmxp was one of the guys who had the Revo tune but was out in Washington so clearly couldn't go to PI. I think Pro-Imports has since been bought out and I don't think they do the k04-02x kits at all anymore.


 that sucks, now i cant pay the 200 bucks and get a re-tune i have to buy a whole new software with giac or unitronic :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

one_eight_turbo said:


> that sucks, now i cant pay the 200 bucks and get a re-tune i have to buy a whole new software with giac or unitronic :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


 I made more power on Revo than I did on Unitronic - specifically 264/291 on Revo and 258/278 on Unitronic (whp/wtq). I'd try a different vendor - call around until someone has a better answer - call Revo directly. They know the file. I spent a lot of time on the phone with them back in the day. I'm sure it's still around


----------



## one_eight_turbo (Feb 8, 2012)

04VDubGLI said:


> I made more power on Revo than I did on Unitronic - specifically 264/291 on Revo and 258/278 on Unitronic (whp/wtq). I'd try a different vendor - call around until someone has a better answer - call Revo directly. They know the file. I spent a lot of time on the phone with them back in the day. I'm sure it's still around


 i hope i can find a tune by revo for the k04-20 cuz i really dont want to spent 650 on a tune


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

Talk to Chris that comes on here from Revo. He can probably help you out. Last time I talked to them which, was in the spring, he told me they were redesigning the flash for the 02X.


----------



## one_eight_turbo (Feb 8, 2012)

BlitzKriegGetta said:


> Talk to Chris that comes on here from Revo. He can probably help you out. Last time I talked to them which, was in the spring, he told me they were redesigning the flash for the 02X.


 whats his user name?


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

[email protected]


----------



## one_eight_turbo (Feb 8, 2012)

BlitzKriegGetta said:


> [email protected]


 thanks :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Mitchell481 said:


> IIRC the inlet is almost exactly 1.75" and that would sort of suggest the inducer is ~44mm? Then the turbo outlet is ~2" or 49mm IIRC.http://www.****.info/09bh.jpg


 That sounds approximately correct. I the wheel is 43.8 or 44.2mm inducer and the turbo inlet is almost spot on 50mm I believe. It's been a while since I've stuck some calipers down in there. I'm not sure of the specs on any of the hybrids though. 

I believe that for the compressor outlet it's over 2" ID - not by a lot, but something near 2.19" or something strange like that. That'd be ~55-56mm if so. I recall having to get an oddly sized t-bolt to hold the silicone on the outlet.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

FYI...











The wheel at right is the stock K04-02x part. To the left of that are the various sizes of modern wheels used in hybrid and newer OEM turbos.


----------



## one_eight_turbo (Feb 8, 2012)

i hate to talk crap about psi concepts but their oil and water line kit does not work with the k04-20 for SH!T!! the oil line comes with fittings that are not even for the k04-20 the feed line crashes with the manifold and the oil return does not work at alll!, maybe for a gt turbo it might work but as stated on their web sight about it fitting all kkk k04 turbos is bs . i had to buy a banjo fitting from atp turbo and it barely fit the oil feed, i still need to turn the car on and see if it leaks. 

Also i have a question... how to i go about installing the PCV onto the TIP, the pcv used on my jetta wont fit the samco tip ...:banghead:


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

I got rid of the hockey puck completely. I installed a catch can and do not have any problems with blow by. I am going a completely different route now though. Installing the Frankenturbo Phatty TIP with S4 MAF as soon as I get the larger injectors.


----------



## one_eight_turbo (Feb 8, 2012)

I wanted to keep it cuz the catch can costs too much


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

You could put an AN fitting into the TIP with a reducer and run a soft line that the pcv valve could go into.


----------



## one_eight_turbo (Feb 8, 2012)

BlitzKriegGetta said:


> You could put an AN fitting into the TIP with a reducer and run a soft line that the pcv valve could go into.


ill try that, i need to find a oil feed line the psi concepts line touches the exhaust manifold -___-


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

Yea I had that problem as well. I also tried a AN banjo bolt and that had alot of pressure on the line against the block. Needless to say the pressure snapped the end of the braided oil line. So i said the heck with this and used the stock oil feed line. I havn't had any problems since. All of the other lines I got from Pro-Imports when they were in business. No problems with them either.


----------



## one_eight_turbo (Feb 8, 2012)

I ended up taking my turbo to a hose shop to have a custom made hardline that would clear the fitting from the manifold


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

one_eight_turbo said:


> ill try that, i need to find a oil feed line the psi concepts line touches the exhaust manifold -___-


OEM or bust. I ended up just re bending my stock ko3s line to fit


----------



## one_eight_turbo (Feb 8, 2012)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> OEM or bust. I ended up just re bending my stock ko3s line to fit




if only i knew that earlier ... if been doing this :banghead: ever since i found out that i could man handle the stock one to fit


----------



## one_eight_turbo (Feb 8, 2012)

they should edit this Page.. PSI CONCEPTS KIT WILL NOT WORK WITH A K04 turbo. I already spent 600 dollars and dicking around with oil and water lines


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

Sucks man. This is how close it is with the OEM set up. crazy...











TIP: Get a GOOD brake line bender and it will help alot!!:thumbup: I had a spare busted long block sitting around so it made it easier to get it perfect. Here are some pics of how I bent it. Just be careful and tactical with the bends.


















Heres how its gotta bend down the turbo.









Then its gotta bend up and around the comp housing.

















Last turn around the block









This is a good idea of what you need to do.


----------



## one_eight_turbo (Feb 8, 2012)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> Sucks man. This is how close it is with the OEM set up. crazy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got a custom hard line made that got it to clear now the water lines are giving me crap i emailed psi concepts asking for a refund due to false advertisment


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

one_eight_turbo said:


> I got a custom hard line made that got it to clear now the water lines are giving me crap i emailed psi concepts asking for a refund due to false advertisment


Really? The water lines are pretty straight forward. Did they send you the wrong size banjos or something?


----------



## one_eight_turbo (Feb 8, 2012)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> Really? The water lines are pretty straight forward. Did they send you the wrong size banjos or something?


I dont know, but im fed up with them. I ordered the oem feed hose fr ecs i just need to find the one that goes to the coolant tank


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

one_eight_turbo said:


> I dont know, but im fed up with them. I ordered the oem feed hose fr ecs i just need to find the one that goes to the coolant tank



You can make them for less I bet. Just need some stainless line, banjos/bolts, and a barb fitting for the other end. The coolant return is just a short (maybe 10") SS line with 2 14mm banjos/bolts


----------



## one_eight_turbo (Feb 8, 2012)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> You can make them for less I bet. Just need some stainless line, banjos/bolts, and a barb fitting for the other end. The coolant return is just a short (maybe 10") SS line with 2 14mm banjos/bolts


im gna use the oem water feed and customize the return and i should be set .... im sick of waiting on parts my cars been sitting for a month.


----------



## eagc (Feb 24, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmm question ???


fmic

or 

tt quattro intercooler (2 smic) 



trying to fing a DIY for installing the tt quattro dual smic, but I didn't find anything


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

*K0422-881 comp wheel*

I like the Mazdaspeed comp wheel a lot.
Anyone confirm/installed in K04 or RS4 comp housing (or similar for longi 1.8T or 2.7T)?
Is someone running this wheel? On what setup (engine, injectors, tune)?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

G-Pop shop can modify a K04-02x with that 2280-series wheel. Your power will be somewhere north of 270whp.


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> G-Pop shop can modify a K04-02x with that 2280-series wheel. Your power will be somewhere north of 270whp.


Thanks Dough, I will give it a try. First time I looked at the 2280 it seemed a difficult fit into the RS4 comp cover, particularly the large inducer diameter. Meat enough?
Also seemed very high, lots of material to remove, concerned not enough meat there either.

Will go back and try.

What tune would be needed for AEB?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

It's a dodgy proposition to put that wheel in an RS4 turbo housing. It is narrower than that on the -02x. You don't want to end up like this guy:


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

Yup. 2mm material left at best. That's what 'discouraged' me the first time I looked at the 2280!
Wonder how Gpop is doing it. Reinforce the turboinlet (slipping and welding a tube over it, then machine?)


----------



## Ricecookr (Oct 6, 2010)

K04-023 and TT manifold. 
Bolted on a AWW engine. 

Coolant pipe of the aww is obstructing the turbo inlet path and i am not sure if i need to look for a oem part or if i have to hack this one.


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

I heated mine up and bent it. I have heard of people cutting the hard line and using soft hose around it up to the heater core.


----------



## Ricecookr (Oct 6, 2010)

I am cutting mine up as we speak, was just curious to know how the tt handled this.


----------



## Beachbuggy (Jul 6, 2013)

They have different water pipes and 90 degree connectors ..


----------



## Schnook (Mar 4, 2009)

I wound up cutting mine with a dremel. I didn't like doing it but clamp it down and you should be good. No leaks on my end


----------



## stickman (Jan 16, 2001)

On those coolant lines, some people (including myself) have bent them (not heating up) gently to where we need them. I have had no issues. When you do it make sure you have a good idea where you want them so you bend them once...don't want a broken paperclip scenario. 

On another subject, how many people are running JBS exhaust mainfolds?


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

Relentless V3 tubular exhaust mani here with zero problems. No leaks anywhere. XS Power sells them, NOT EBAY.  THe ebay ones are knock off's and the ones people always have issues with.


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

Is this thread in the 1.8t FAQ because I definitely had to search for it???


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

It used to be a long time ago. I am not sure if it is anymore.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Beat the Heat said:


> It used to be a long time ago. I am not sure if it is anymore.


That's kind of too bad. Way back when, in 2008, the K04-02x mod was unique for its power-band. Even today, though, it's worthwhile still on a cost basis. How much does a used K04 and manifold run these days?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> That's kind of too bad. Way back when, in 2008, the K04-02x mod was unique for its power-band. Even today, though, it's worthwhile still on a cost basis. How much does a used K04 and manifold run these days?


Anywhere from $350-$500 give or take.
That being said it seems the K04-064 seems to be the future (due to the entry price point of MK4's/TT's) for the 1.8T platform so get on that Doug


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

I paid $300 for a used 02X off a friend and got the exhaust mani for free from Pro Imports back in 2007. That's when pretty much the only tunes you had for it were Revo, Uni and Giac. Boy things have changed since then.


----------



## okorn (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi guys!

How much power are you making with the 023 on a AGU?

A friend of mine sells his 023 plus mainfold etc, my engine is stock currently.


----------



## eagc (Feb 24, 2008)

okorn said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> How much power are you making with the 023 on a AGU?
> 
> A friend of mine sells his 023 plus mainfold etc, my engine is stock currently.


hey men, if you have a AGU engine, the only way that I know to tune this is with maestro, and the maps are totally different.
I was around 250 hps and kicked ass some impresas tuned, but the very first thing you have to do, is install a wideband. remember that in this car, injectors are smaller.... I blew my engine because it is not the same tuning a german car that a brazilian car.

let me know, if you buy this with a maestro tuning, a have the map of 415 injectors, with stock maf.

cheers


----------



## okorn (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a Wideband already.

I was wondering what differences the k04-022 and 023 had amongst eachother so I can figure out which one would be best.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

It is the exact same turbo. I think the only difference was that one had a egt port and the other did not. The insides are the same though.


----------



## tigristigris (Aug 9, 2014)

*help me please*

Hello
i have audi a3 1.8T 20V black 1998 model black sport one
its Agu motor i just have a super sprint exhaust on it
and i want it faster i heard Agu is more forged and bigger holes  to pump it 
should i use k04 023 turbo and what on it?
what problems i will face when i want to use k04 023 turbo on it? 
also which chip software do you recommend for it?
can anyone help me about this matter?


----------



## eagc (Feb 24, 2008)

tigristigris said:


> Hello
> i have audi a3 1.8T 20V black 1998 model black sport one
> its Agu motor i just have a super sprint exhaust on it
> and i want it faster i heard Agu is more forged and bigger holes  to pump it
> ...


Do not do that..... I tried but you will not find the right chip (this ecu is still with chip)... if you want to try, I have the maestro ecu for that, and would be glad to sell. But is not the maestro that works in another models.... you only would see a lot of 3d graphics that you have to make, then try and make more maps, etc etc. Untill you get the right map.


----------



## tigristigris (Aug 9, 2014)

*hello*

whats maestro?


----------



## tigristigris (Aug 9, 2014)

*Hello*



eagc said:


> Do not do that..... I tried but you will not find the right chip (this ecu is still with chip)... if you want to try, I have the maestro ecu for that, and would be glad to sell. But is not the maestro that works in another models.... you only would see a lot of 3d graphics that you have to make, then try and make more maps, etc etc. Untill you get the right map.


i didint understand well im from turkey i wonder that maestro is not auto tunned? can u change it then?
and can u explain me why cant find right chip? one of friend told me SuperChips best and you wrote ''But is not the maestro that works in another models'' means thats only can be applied for 150 Hp agu 1.8T 20v a3? whats 3d graphics? Also im a bit poor how much do you sell it?
fcken 5.20d faster then me  HELPPP SOS SOS
i look forward to your message


----------



## eagc (Feb 24, 2008)

Eurodyne Maestro 7 software.
It is sale for $800 or some like that, you can check their website.

The size of map of the k04-2x is too damn much bigger that this ecu can support.

Maybe I explaim myself wrong, It can be done, fot it is not easy and cheap that anothers 1.8t. First thing. You have to use is a good wideband

http://clubvwguatemala.com/forovw/showthread.php?t=12434


----------



## tigristigris (Aug 9, 2014)

*Hello*



eagc said:


> Eurodyne Maestro 7 software.
> It is sale for $800 or some like that, you can check their website.
> 
> The size of map of the k04-2x is too damn much bigger that this ecu can support.
> ...


its 700 around at site and u sell how much used one?=


----------



## eagc (Feb 24, 2008)

Would do for 500 + shipping
cable + ecu

But..... rpms will not work and you will see oil check light on

It is a gti ecu 906018cg. When I send this to eurodyne changed and now reads like a dbc passat


----------



## tigristigris (Aug 9, 2014)

*hello*



eagc said:


> Would do for 500 + shipping
> cable + ecu
> 
> But..... rpms will not work and you will see oil check light on
> ...


thank you but car will be as broken down  oil light is problem also rpms cursor if not works its also big problem  
really i need a one but yours ...


----------



## eagc (Feb 24, 2008)

oil can be fix changing to a vr6 sensor.
rpms wont work anyway

buuuuuut, is the best software you could ever have for this car



tigristigris said:


> thank you but car will be as broken down  oil light is problem also rpms cursor if not works its also big problem
> really i need a one but yours ...


that is what you will get with eurodyne, if I would know they do that, I never would send the ecu


----------



## areciwoods (Jan 7, 2015)

tigristigris said:


> whats maestro?


Yeah same thing i also wants to know?


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

areciwoods said:


> Yeah same thing i also wants to know?


Type Maestro in search. All your questions will be answered there.

Short answer: It is a user based Tuning Suite.


----------



## MK2G60T (Jul 17, 2003)

anyone come up with a better solution for the oil return line? been hearing bad things about psi concepts, but they seem to be the only ones offering a solution to my problem - OEM k04 with a hybrid oil pan in a mk4 jetta


----------



## skiplongley77 (May 27, 2014)

*oil return line*

^^^ wondering the same thing...


----------



## eagc (Feb 24, 2008)

my turbo is going to die soon, and I was asking....


is there any CHRA upgrade that I could do ?


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

MK2G60T said:


> anyone come up with a better solution for the oil return line? been hearing bad things about psi concepts, but they seem to be the only ones offering a solution to my problem - OEM k04 with a hybrid oil pan in a mk4 jetta


Your best option is a custom setup. You are corrects the PSI concept kit maybe worth $50 IMHO. I maybe used 3 fitting and one hose out of the whole kit. 

Google: "1.8t oil drain adapter"

You will find what you need. You need a 45deg or 60deg (preference thing) from the bottom of the turbo and then probably a 90deg on the pan. Put hose in between the two. Don't forget to avoid your passenger shaft.

A local hose shop could build you a hose for less than $50.


----------



## petebert (Dec 1, 2016)

Anyone still read this thread? I'm currently working on installing a K04-20. Got everything installed except the turbo outlet pipe. I'm running an upgraded SMIC. 

Would this route down to it?


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

You're going to have to get something custom made for a SMIC. That piping is an outlet that goes to a TT which routes to the SMC on the same side but then to the other SMIC and routes back into the intake on drivers side.


----------



## petebert (Dec 1, 2016)

I got it figured out. TT225 outlet pipe won't work because the TT225 intake manifold is reversed compared to a MK4 Golf/GTI. So the TT225 pipe won't clear the MK4 intake manifold. 

Next, I'm surprised I didn't find this info in any of the SMIC threads but your pancake pipe no longer fits with an upgraded SMIC. An aftermarket one won't work either because it's built to OEM dimensions. So I cut the bracket off and rewelded it where I wanted it. 










Step two, go on ebay, buy a 2 1/4" hose coupler and piece of 2 1/4" ID silicone hose. Get a bunch of hose clamps and you can use the stock elbow from the K03 to attach to the stock outlet pipe using your new coupler and hose. Would have been nice to be able to use some of the stock brackets to hold it in place but it seems to float in place pretty nicely.


----------

